# 2013 Relaxed Hair Buddy Thread



## sunnieb (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year Relaxed Beauties!  Let's get this year started right!  Buddy up!  Please post your stats so your buddy can find you:  

How many weeks post are you right now?  

How long are you stretching?  

Any other info?

ETA:  Here's the 2012 Buddy Thread as a reference: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=606681


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm in...I'm ending a 6-month stretch on Jan 20th.  QuirkyDimples we were buddies from 2012...I know you just relaxed...we still buddies?

APL
Texlaxed
Next Relaxer:  Jan 20, 2013


----------



## Loving (Jan 1, 2013)

I will be getting a T/U this weekend. I normally go for 9 weeks at a time. Stretching for longer than that doesn't work well for me.


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll join. I'm getting a virgin relaxer this Saturday. I'm not sure how long I'll go between touch ups but I'll see what my hair does.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd like a buddy. I'm 4weeks post relaxed Niv 30, i plan to make it to at least til Valentines Day. 10-12 wks depending on my New growth and shedding.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 1, 2013)

I want a buddy!! I'm 1 week post, stretching 12 weeks so I'll probably relax sometime mid March..just got a heating cap a few weeks ago to up my DC game and hopefully I'll make full shoulder length by June


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 1, 2013)

Allo.

Currently stretching for 8 weeks. I got my texlax done about a week ago. So I have about 7 more weeks to go.
 8 weeks is my 100% goal. 12 weeks is my 200% goal. Lovin the ease of this fresh lax though! 

Doing the SL challenge and hoping to meet that goal by my next relaxer as well. Changing up my winter regimen  and looking forward to getting my curl former set Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 1, 2013)

mschristine said:


> I want a buddy!! I'm 1 week post, stretching 12 weeks so I'll probably relax sometime mid March..just got a heating cap a few weeks ago to up my DC game and hopefully I'll make full shoulder length by June



I will buddy with you! We seem to be on the same goal set  I am hoping for SL by March/June and also one week post relaxer  Hoping to go to 12 weeks this time.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 1, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> I will buddy with you! We seem to be on the same goal set  I am hoping for SL by March/June and also one week post relaxer  Hoping to go to 12 weeks this time.



Yay!! I got a buddy!! You can do it, I'll encourage you the whole way!


----------



## pink219 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking for a buddy too...

I am about 1 wk post and hoping to not relax again until September... Wish me luck...lol

Hopefully by that time I will be full APL

Also I thought I had found the right relaxer for my head...guess not...at least I will have plenty of time to research something that might work.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm 7 weeks post and plan to relax at the end of March. I want to be SL at the point. Also, I have fine hair & plan to go on another stretch into August.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 1, 2013)

pink219 said:


> Looking for a buddy too...
> 
> I am about 1 wk post and hoping to not relax again until September... Wish me luck...lol
> 
> ...



pink219 I'll be your buddy!  I'm 2 weeks post & will relax March, July, September & December this year. 

Tell me more about your relaxer choices.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 1, 2013)

I am looking for a buddy also. i am 7 weeks post (will be 8 at the end of this week). I am stretching for 12 weeks. I will plan to touch-up on February 1 or 8th.

Anyone looking for a buddy?


----------



## Toy (Jan 1, 2013)

I need a buddy 7 wks post will be 8 on Sunday trying to stretch till 12 wks.


----------



## Toy (Jan 1, 2013)

I need a buddy I am 7wks post will be 8 on Sunday trying to stretch till 12wks


----------



## Toy (Jan 1, 2013)

I need a buddy I am 7 wks post I will be 8 wks on Sunday trying to make it til 12 wks.


----------



## Toy (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry for all the posts my stupid phone acting ugly.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 1, 2013)

Rozlewis & Toy I declare you 2 buddies!


----------



## Toy (Jan 1, 2013)

Bebezazueta,sounds good to me.lets do this.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 1, 2013)

hnntrr baddison Nix08 sharifeh

How ya'll doin'?


----------



## pink219 (Jan 1, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> pink219 I'll be your buddy!  I'm 2 weeks post & will relax March, July, September & December this year.
> 
> Tell me more about your relaxer choices.



Yay thanks. 

My relaxer choices in the past...

Mizani sensitive scalp...:-( hair dry
Dark & Lovely :-\ hair turns weird brown color...but in a pinch I will still use it...smh...
Ors no lye normal:-\ soft hair but not straight enough...scared to use super relaxers
Silk elements...both lye and no lye...ok...
Vitale mild lye...not straight enough
Vitale regular lye * best I found so far...still not great...
Optimum no lye:-( hair Dry...
Soft & Beautiful Botanicals sensitive scalp:-(

I done tried it all it feels like and still no fav yet:-(

What do you use to relax your hair?


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 1, 2013)

pink219 lady you have used a lot of relaxers. I use Mizani butter blends. It doesn't get me bone straight but I'm cool with that and I get it done at a salon. But everyone's hair is different. Do you do a mid protein step?  Do you use roux porosity control?  Do you clarify a week prior to relaxing?

I hope you find the one you love soon buddy!

ETA:  looks like no lye relaxers dry your hair out. Do you chelate?  And lye relaxers don't get it straight enough for you. 

I switched from no lye to lye & since I rollerset, bun & airdry the little texture works good for me & the thickness is a plus also. So you may have to decide what's best for your hair journey.


----------



## tasha7239 (Jan 1, 2013)

I want to join!

How many weeks post are you right now? 16 weeks post.  Next relaxer 30 Jan 13.

How long are you stretching? This will be my first 20 week stretching.  It "seems" to be going good so far.  I am excited to see my progress.

Any other info? I wash and DC weekly.  I think since its soo cold I will start DCing twice a week.  Jan 1 I started back working out, taking my vitamins, and taking my hair seriously.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 1, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> hnntrr baddison Nix08 sharifeh
> 
> How ya'll doin'?



Good, my hair is healthier than its ever been and I am excited for my journey.  Wondering if its gonna continue to get better.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 1, 2013)

I am a constant lurker in the buddy thread, haven't gotten the guts to reach out for one cause I am the worst with keeping up with threads and challenges. But I wanted to ask you ladies for your opinion on something.  

My last relaxer was 10/28 gonna relax again on 1/17. I have been using Precise no-lye relaxer for prob 17 yrs now. Originally it came with two containers of cream in the box with two bottles of activators. In the last few years they started with the mes of putting all the cream in on container and you have to split it out but scooping out half into an empty container they provide and then you save the other half for your second use. I don't like this, I think it even compromises the quality of the relaxer doing this cause it seems like it doesn't take as we'll as it use too. So the short of it is that I am looking for a new no-lye relaxer, so I would like to get recommendations. I do add oils to my relaxer to slow down the processing time. 

TIA


----------



## pink219 (Jan 1, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> pink219 lady you have used a lot of relaxers. I use Mizani butter blends. It doesn't get me bone straight but I'm cool with that and I get it done at a salon. But everyone's hair is different. Do you do a mid protein step?  Do you use roux porosity control?  Do you clarify a week prior to relaxing?
> 
> I hope you find the one you love soon buddy!
> 
> ...



My hair tends to be dry...especially those ends. 

I clarify my hair about a week or two before I relax it.

For lye relaxers I have been doing mid protein with aphogee 2 min reconstructor.

I use porosity control randomly...no set schedule.

As far as relaxers go...IDK...if I ever go back to no lye, it will have to be ORS... I am still on the hunt for a good lye relaxer though...


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 1, 2013)

bign__17 - I self relax with Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp and I love it!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2013)

Think I will TU 11 Jan. That puts me at 10 weeks.


----------



## janaq2003 (Jan 2, 2013)

I want a buddy. I am 12 wks post and would stretch longer if I could keep my ng from reverting!!!


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 2, 2013)

I want a buddy!, I will be 2 weeks post on the 5th. I am trying to stretch to 16 weeks.


----------



## mrs.reese (Jan 2, 2013)

I want to join!
I am getting a virgin relaxer next week after 4.5 years of being natural. I have about 17 inches of natural hair right now.

Can I be buddies with Kim0105?


----------



## longhairdreaming (Jan 2, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I'll join. I'm getting a virgin relaxer this Saturday. I'm not sure how long I'll go between touch ups but I'll see what my hair does.


 
I would like to join ! I'll be getting a virgin relaxer as soon as my products arrive in the next 2-3 weeks. 
Kim0105 can we be hair buddies ?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey divachyk would you like to be my buddy again? :Blush2:


----------



## mrs.reese (Jan 2, 2013)

longhairdreaming said:


> I would like to join ! I'll be getting a virgin relaxer as soon as my products arrive in the next 2-3 weeks.
> Kim0105 can we be hair buddies ?




What products are you waiting on?  I am getting a virgin relaxer too! Next week!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey ladies!  Currently nine weeks post, relaxing at 20 weeks.  This will be my second successful 20 week stretch.  I relax with Linange Lye Relaxer and it texlaxes my hair (which I love).


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 2, 2013)

sunnieb

I'm good, I really like the phytospecific relaxer even though i feel my hair is a little limp. My hair doesn't smell like relaxer. Love it. I think I'm gonna stick with it even though it's so pricey.
I haven't washed yet, I'm not even one week post yet. Ya'll need to be on top of me to relax at about 10 weeks. I feel like stretching wreaks havoc on my ends. 

I'm planning to trim the rest of my see through ends probably after my first wash. 

I'm trying for lower manipulation this time around.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 2, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> bign__17 - I self relax with Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp and I lolve it!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Thanks for this Sunnieb for the response.  QQ - do you use sensitive scalp because your scalp is actually sensitive or because it is milder.  I ask because I am wondering if I should go with sensitive scalp or just regular.  Precise according to the box was a mild formula.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jan 2, 2013)

I need a buddy 

I will be self-relaxing for the 1st time this weekend, 1/5/13! I am also using a new relaxer (Linange Shea Butter Texturizer) and switching from No-Lye to Lye. I am currently 26wks post. I don't think I will stretch that long this year. So after this weekend my next relaxer will be 4/5/13. I will be stretching for 13wks.


----------



## longhairdreaming (Jan 2, 2013)

mrs.reese  virgin relaxers! I'm waiting on everything-my ApHogee 2 Step Protein Treatment, Linange Shea Butter relaxer(lye) and neutralizing conditioner, Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner and Elasta QP Stop Action Neutralizing shampoo as well as a few other things. I'm overseas so it takes a bit


----------



## Loving (Jan 2, 2013)

pelohello I can be your buddy. I am getting a T/U on Saturday as well. I only go for 9 weeks at a time though.


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 2, 2013)

I am currently 7 weeks post. Trying to make it to March. We will see. My goal is to get healthier, thicker hair. My mere growth over the past 6 months has been much better but my ends are so thin. I anyone wants to help me, and I help you stay on track to stretch to longer, healthier, thicker hair, let me know. 4A I guess and NL.

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to all the newbies, former lurkers, and virgin relaxers!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jan 2, 2013)

Loving said:


> @pelohello I can be your buddy. I am getting a T/U on Saturday as well. I only go for 9 weeks at a time though.


 
YAY!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm in...I'm ending a 6-month stretch on Jan 20th.  QuirkyDimples we were buddies from 2012...I know you just relaxed...we still buddies?
> 
> APL
> Texlaxed
> Next Relaxer:  Jan 20, 2013



Hey Cattypus1 how long will your next stretch be?  I'm planning to relax at 12 weeks post around 1/25.  Long stretches and my fine strands and low-med density is not a good mix.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2013)

I need a buddy!  

I'll be 10 weeks post on Friday and plan to stretch between 12-14 weeks depending on how well Detangling goes.  If I relax at 12 weeks that should put my relaxer date around 1/25.  

MY STATS:
- APL
- 10 weeks post (on Friday 1/4).
- I'm relaxed with a little texture but not texlaxed.
- Relax every 12-14 weeks.
- My stylist uses Nairobi Pamper Relaxer
- Relaxer Date: 1/25 OR 2/1

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 2, 2013)

mschristine said:


> I want a buddy!! I'm 1 week post, stretching 12 weeks so I'll probably relax sometime mid March..just got a heating cap a few weeks ago to up my DC game and hopefully I'll make full shoulder length by June



Hi there, I would like to have a buddy.  

 I relaxed one week ago as well on Dec 26th.  I normally stretch 10 weeks, but I think I could do 12.  I'm 4 a/b, fine strands.  I self-relax with ORS normal strength.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 2, 2013)

I need a buddy!!!!

I relaxed 12/5 so I'm almost 4 weeks post.
I usually stretch 10-12 weeks...but my hair is NOT happy with me right now and I NEED to make bsl by the summer.....My hair is shaped in that horrid v shape (my sides never grow at the same rate as the back) and my tip is touching the top of my bra strap.....
I probably need to totally revamp my regimen, RETAIN RETAIN RETAIN!
I'm not sure how long I'll stretch this time, I usually go by when my hair says NO MAS!
I relax with Silk elements lye with shea butter.....


----------



## baddison (Jan 2, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @hnntrr @baddison @Nix08 @sharifeh
> 
> How ya'll doin'?


 
sunnieb - Thanks for this 2013 thread, girl!! 

Here are "our" stats :hehe:

Last relaxer: December 22nd
Next relaxer (17/18week stretch): April 20th

Whoohoooo....we are ready to go!!


----------



## baddison (Jan 2, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Good, my hair is healthier than its ever been and I am excited for my journey. Wondering if its gonna continue to get better.


 
hnntrr - Of course it will continue to get better, buddy!  Looking forward to a great year for our tresses!!!


----------



## irisak (Jan 2, 2013)

KaramelDiva1978 are we still buddies? Even though we haven't relaxed at the same time since the first one lol. I'm stretching until March 14th this time.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 2, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I am currently 7 weeks post. Trying to make it to March. We will see. My goal is to get healthier, thicker hair. My mere growth over the past 6 months has been much better but my ends are so thin. I anyone wants to help me, and I help you stay on track to stretch to longer, healthier, thicker hair, let me know. 4A I guess and NL.
> 
> APL 2013, BSL 2013



Jobwright I'll be your buddy!

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2013)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Hey divachyk would you like to be my buddy again? :Blush2:



Sure let's do it Ms. Tiki!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 2, 2013)

bign__17 I think I've determined that my scalp is made of cement since I've never had a relaxer burn.  

However, Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp is the relaxer my stylist used and it always worked well for me.  The last time I went to her, she switched to Affirm lye and my hair was like straw.  I decided then to self relax and to go back to what I know my hair likes. 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 2, 2013)

longhairdreaming said:


> I would like to join ! I'll be getting a virgin relaxer as soon as my products arrive in the next 2-3 weeks.
> Kim0105 can we be hair buddies ?



Yay a buddy! Hopefully you'll get your products soon.  I'm getting some products to try that should be here next but I'm all set for my relaxer on Saturday.


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 2, 2013)

mrs.reese said:


> I want to join!
> I am getting a virgin relaxer next week after 4.5 years of being natural. I have about 17 inches of natural hair right now.
> 
> Can I be buddies with Kim0105?



I'd love to buddy up with you.  Can't wait to see your hair.  I have about 6 inches after chopping it off last year.  I had a challenging pregnancy and just couldn't deal with my hair especially since I had my daughter's hair to take care of too.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd like a buddy!  - I'll be 12 weeks post on Saturday looking to relax sometime between 16 and 20 weeks (Goal Date of March 2)  this will be huge for me because previously the longest I stretched was 14 weeks.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 2, 2013)

I want to be back in for this year!! @shortdub78. Are we buddies again this year??


 I am  Relaxed and 5 weeks post!
currently in micro braids!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!


----------



## nickpoopie (Jan 2, 2013)

Loving, pelohello,

Can I buddy up with you too?  I'm relaxing this weekend too.  My last relaxer was October 10th, exactly twelve weeks ago.  I plan to stretch for another 12 weeks before relaxing again.  I definitely have to get a trim because my ends are looking horrible.  I just want to get my hair back healthy.


----------



## Loving (Jan 2, 2013)

nickpoopie sure!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm back in too! 9 1/2 wks relaxing this Saturday at 10 weeks. irisak are we still buddies?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cool. I'd like a buddy. Currently at 9 weeks post. Won't relax until 11 weeks. My overall goal right now is relaxing every 11-13 weeks, so I will be relaxing around January 26. Currently at BSL. Also doing a no cutting challenge and a challenge on LHCF for longer hair this year.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## irisak (Jan 2, 2013)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm back in too! 9 1/2 wks relaxing this Saturday at 10 weeks. irisak are we still buddies?



Ummm yeah lol. I tagged you further upthread lol KaramelDiva1978


----------



## Guinan (Jan 2, 2013)

nickpoopie said:


> Loving, pelohello,
> 
> Can I buddy up with you too?  I'm relaxing this weekend too.  My last relaxer was October 10th, exactly twelve weeks ago.  I plan to stretch for another 12 weeks before relaxing again.  I definitely have to get a trim because my ends are looking horrible.  I just want to get my hair back healthy.



The more the merrier!! I just got my linange netralizing conditioner, so I am def relaxing this weekend. Wish me luck!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Hairroots (Jan 2, 2013)

GrowAHead I would like to be your buddy. I'll be 19 weeks this Saturday. My goal is 28 weeks. I will be relaxing March 9th. I enjoy long stretches.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jan 2, 2013)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I need a buddy!!!!
> 
> I relaxed 12/5 so I'm almost 4 weeks post.
> I usually stretch 10-12 weeks...but my hair is NOT happy with me right now and I NEED to make bsl by the summer.....My hair is shaped in that horrid v shape (my sides never grow at the same rate as the back) and my tip is touching the top of my bra strap.....
> ...



If you don't have one yet, I'll be glad to be your buddy

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Jan 2, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Hi there, I would like to have a buddy.
> 
> I relaxed one week ago as well on Dec 26th.  I normally stretch 10 weeks, but I think I could do 12.  I'm 4 a/b, fine strands.  I self-relax with ORS normal strength.



Of course we can be buddies!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2013)

i'll be 7 weeks post in a few days.  i plan on going for 12 weeks.  my goal is 10-12 weeks.  since i have switched to no-lye, i'm not under processed anymore and can gauge when i need to touch up better.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey Cattypus1 how long will your next stretch be?  I'm planning to relax at 12 weeks post around 1/25.  Long stretches and my fine strands and low-med density is not a good mix.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm thinking my reg is going to be 12 weeks.  I felt like my hair needed the long stretch for babying. I learned some stuff and found my staples.  I'm planning on relaxing 1/20 so I'll be 5 days ahead of you.  Wanna buddy-up?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm thinking my reg is going to be 12 weeks.  I felt like my hair needed the long stretch for babying. I learned some stuff and found my staples.  I'm planning on relaxing 1/20 so I'll be 5 days ahead of you.  Wanna buddy-up?



Cattypus1 let's do it!!  I really enjoyed being your relaxer buddy before!! I found all my staples too do I'm on cruise control now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle. Yay!  I have a buddy!  If I remember correctly, you helped me through a rough patch early in my stretch. Glad we're buddies again!


----------



## Hairroots (Jan 2, 2013)

GrowAHead I would like to be your buddy. I'll be 19 weeks this Saturday. My goal is 28 weeks. I will be relaxing March 9th. I enjoy long stretches.


----------



## Hairroots (Jan 2, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> I'd like a buddy!  - I'll be 12 weeks post on Saturday looking to relax sometime between 16 and 20 weeks (Goal Date of March 2)  this will be huge for me because previously the longest I stretched was 14 weeks.




GrowAHead I would like to be your buddy. I'll be 19 weeks this Saturday. My goal is 28 weeks. I will be relaxing March 9th. I enjoy long stretches.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 3, 2013)

I would like a buddy! I was texlaxed but I'm now bone straight. I relaxed December 15thish and will relax again in April. I use Silk elements shea butter no base relaxer! Stretching on texlaxed hair was easy for me because the two textures were similar; this will be my first stretch on bone straight hair.

I'm going for 16wks but may go up to 18wks. Anything past 20 and I will be underprocessed and going crazy.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle. Yay!  I have a buddy!  If I remember correctly, you helped me through a rough patch early in my stretch. Glad we're buddies again!



Cattypus1 so is the QB still working for you?  I love all her products and stocked up during the BF Sales.  OMGoodness, your hair is going to be so long and thick when you do finally relax!  How long are you estimating your hair will be?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

sunnieb Are we still buddies?  I'm 2 weeks post and have no idea if I'm going 12 weeks or lots more


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 3, 2013)

irisak said:


> Ummm yeah lol. I tagged you further upthread lol KaramelDiva1978



LOL! I missed it I'm sorry! Yaaaayy!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 3, 2013)

OK divachyk I have to work on moisture this week. I dyed using a semi perm red and it dried the mess out of my hair. Plus, my scalp has the itches.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 3, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> If you don't have one yet, I'll be glad to be your buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



CafedeBelleza  YAY!  I got a buddy!!!!  Whoo hooo!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 3, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> sunnieb Are we still buddies?  I'm 2 weeks post and have no idea if I'm going 12 weeks or lots more



Nix08 yes we are buds! I'll be 2 weeks post tomorrow.  Going for 18 weeks so I got you for 10 weeks! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 3, 2013)

Hairroots said:


> GrowAHead I would like to be your buddy. I'll be 19 weeks this Saturday. My goal is 28 weeks. I will be relaxing March 9th. I enjoy long stretches.



Its official!  We're Buddy's


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @Nix08 yes we are buds! I'll be 2 weeks post tomorrow. Going for 18 weeks so I got you for 10 weeks!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


 
  I am thinking I'll try to stretch one more time...I was coming out underprocessed BUT I think I've figured out why so we'll see how long I go I may be with you for 16:shock:


----------



## venusfly (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm 13 weeks post.  Hoping to hang in there until January 30th/16 weeks but I don't know if I can make it...I might relax before then.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 3, 2013)

Nix08 - Woohoo!  Glad you're in for the long haul!  I never thought I'd be able to go 18 weeks, but baddison sneakily challenged me to do it. 

Funny thing is that it was really hard around 14-15 weeks, but after that, it got easy.  It's was like my hair just decided to behave.  I also found that Wen Fig is my staple product to help me stretch.  Finding a product(s) that works for your hair in that late stretch phase is crucial.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd love to join tis challenge! Anyone need a buddy?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

sunnieb yes....I found that my steamer really helps as I get stretching...and I'm getting lazy to relax as well  Before when I would stretch I would come out underprocessed but I've found with my last relaxer that if I reduce the protein that I use on my ng close to TU time then I'm good  We'll see if I'm singing the same tune in a few weeks


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

How many weeks post are you lamaria211?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 3, 2013)

@Nix08 - I think I posted this somewhere before.....

I realized that I've slowly been using less and less protein.  My hair just doesn't need it.  Right now I think I only do around 1 protein treatment a month.  I used to do them weekly.

Did you see the before and after pics I posted in the last buddy thread?  My 18 weeks' worth of newgrowth was GONE!


----------



## baddison (Jan 3, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @Nix08 - Woohoo! Glad you're in for the long haul! I never thought I'd be able to go 18 weeks, but @baddison sneakily challenged me to do it.
> 
> Funny thing is that it was really hard around 14-15 weeks, but after that, it got easy. It's was like my hair just decided to behave. I also found that Wen Fig is my staple product to help me stretch. Finding a product(s) that works for your hair in that late stretch phase is crucial.


 
@sunnieb Nix08 

...yeah...my hair and I have a mutual understanding. She promises to stop shedding as long as I promise to keep the moisture coming! Most of us already know that the key to a nice long stretch is keeping the DMZ nice and moisturized, and low manipulation. Once I get past 8 weeks, I begin to spritz my roots once a day with Shea Moisture Hibiscus/Cocunut Moisture Mist. THis thing truly works wonders on dry thirsty roots.

I can say with confidence that I have mastered stretching for MY hair. I'm so confident, I'm considering 6month stretches in the near future - perhaps for 2014!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

sunnieb Yes I did see the pics Perfection I was afraid that it was my technique or the relaxer that I was using but now that I've figured it out..i'm going to join you and baddison - although 6 months is crazy talk


----------



## baddison (Jan 3, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb Yes I did see the pics Perfection I was afraid that it was my technique or the relaxer that I was using but now that I've figured it out..i'm going to join you and @baddison - although 6 months is crazy talk


 
LOL!!!!.....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 3, 2013)

Let me try this buddy thing again. I'm 6 weeks post. Next relaxer in 6 weeks the week of valentines day. Can we be buddies?


----------



## Charla (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd like a buddy. I'm 14 weeks post. I plan to stretch a total of 26 weeks which will put my next relaxer at end of March, 27-31.  Hopefully by that time I'll be BSB.

This is a good calculator to count your weeks  http://www.timeanddate.com/date/duration.html


----------



## divachyk (Jan 3, 2013)

Ms. Tiki, oh no!!!! What will you be doing to up your moisture?


----------



## janeemat (Jan 3, 2013)

Happy New Year Relaxed Beauties! Let's get this year started right! Buddy up! Please post your stats so your buddy can find you: 

How many weeks post are you right now?  *1 week post Sat

*How long are you stretching? *12 wks maximum

*Any other info? *Planning to bun for a year

*


----------



## tallowah (Jan 3, 2013)

Would love a Buddy!
*Hair last relaxed 26th Dec. Willing to stretch for at leat 10 weeks*.Actually read relaxing instructions correctly and my new growth is soft and slightly kinky.Texlaxed?? 
My hair is a 4 something.
*Length currently collarbone? *
Only joined few week ago and loving this experience,so much info and lovely peeps on here who willing to help and not laugh at your questions.
Would love thicker,stronger ,longer,healthier hair in 2013.(most would...)

*Would like to be realistic and aim for full shoulder length or apl.*

Look forward to being an inspirational,sincere and encouraging Buddy to someone out there.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 3, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> I want a buddy!, I will be 2 weeks post on the 5th. I am trying to stretch to 16 weeks.


 
I will be 1 week post on the 5th.  But I only plan to stretch 12 wk max.  I just came off of a long stretch (17 wks). My hair really does not like them, so in 2013, I have made a vow to NOT stretch past 12 wks.  Let me know if you would like to be my buddy.


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 3, 2013)

Buddy Needed!!!

-  3 weeks post
- 12 week stretcher
-  fully relaxed, no texlaxing
-  currently going to salon, Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp
-  about 1 1/2 in. below shoulder length
-  can't do lye relaxers, burns my scalp and does not get me straight enough
-  want to start self-relaxing with Mizani Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp or Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp (can't make up my mind)
-  I have 7 more weeks to practice with conditioner and find a technique that works.   My mom will assist with the back, for now.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, I have a texlax buddy.

Toy, I am 7 weeks also and will be 8 weeks on Friday. I plan to texlax at the end of the 12th week.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 3, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @ sunnieb Yes I did see the pics Perfection I was afraid that it was my technique or the relaxer that I was using but now that I've figured it out..i'm going to join you and @baddison - although 6 months is crazy talk


 
Um yeah...

Six months ain't happenin' around these roots!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 3, 2013)

janeemat - Good luck with your bunning!  I've been bunning for a few days and I remember why I love it.  No worrying about my hair getting caught in stuff.  My ends remain nice and moist all day.  Plus, I retain like crazy when I bun.

I wore my hair out for all of 2012.  I'm slowly leaning towards heavy bunning for 2013.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> How many weeks post are you lamaria211?



6 weeks post


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 3, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211

You are both 6 weeks post.  Buddy up!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> SunySydeofLyfe lamaria211
> 
> You are both 6 weeks post.  Buddy up!



I was rushing in to join them too


----------



## janeemat (Jan 3, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @janeemat - Good luck with your bunning! I've been bunning for a few days and I remember why I love it. No worrying about my hair getting caught in stuff. My ends remain nice and moist all day. Plus, I retain like crazy when I bun.
> 
> I wore my hair out for all of 2012. I'm slowly leaning towards heavy bunning for 2013.


 
Come join me bunning!  Yep when my hair down I can't throw my purse over my shoulder without my hair getting caught.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle

I used the QB for a while and it made my hair feel wonderful. I tried all sorts of different products including Wheatgrass shampoo...YUK!  I saw a WEN infomercial and read lots of good things here on LHCF and decided to try it.  OMG, I love, love, love that stuff!  Have you tried the styling cream?  Soft, not greasy, smells luscious, great hold. I donated the QB to my DD. I think I probably have around 4 inches of new growth fingers crossed. Not BSL yet, I wanna be full BSL by this summer...I was in the MBL challenge-I know I was tellin a lie when I signed up...LOL. I can't wait to see how Wen works on freshly relaxed hair.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 3, 2013)

lamaria211, 
 Will you be my buddy?  When do you plan on relaxing next?  I am planning the week of Valentines Day?

Thanks!! sunnieb and Nix08


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I used the QB for a while and it made my hair feel wonderful. I tried all sorts of different products including Wheatgrass shampoo...YUK!  I saw a WEN infomercial and read lots of good things here on LHCF and decided to try it.  OMG, I love, love, love that stuff!  Have you tried the styling cream?  Soft, not greasy, smells luscious, great hold. I donated the QB to my DD. I think I probably have around 4 inches of new growth fingers crossed. Not BSL yet, I wanna be full BSL by this summer...I was in the MBL challenge-I know I was tellin a lie when I signed up...LOL. I can't wait to see how Wen works on freshly relaxed hair.



Cattypus1 you gave up on your beloved QB, ll?! I haven't tried WEN styling cream but I did just introduce my strands to 613..this stuff is amazing and the smell is tantalizing, ummm!  Full BSL, I can't wait to know what that feels like, I Hoping to at least be smack in between APL and BSL by Summer.  MBL isn't too far from BSL, you never know...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Toy (Jan 3, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Yeah, I have a texlax buddy.
> 
> Toy, I am 7 weeks also and will be 8 weeks on Friday. I plan to texlax at the end of the 12th week.



Hey Rozlewis, I will be 8 wks on Sunday  I'm trying to make it  to relax at the end of 12 wks, I don't know if I will make it . I haven't before but I am trying very very hard this time..this is a goal of mine.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 3, 2013)

I need a buddy!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 3, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> lamaria211,
> Will you be my buddy?  When do you plan on relaxing next?  I am planning the week of Valentines Day?
> 
> Thanks!! sunnieb and Nix08



Id love to buddy up with you.  Me to my birthday is 2/11 so I'll relax that same week


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey everyone 

I need a buddy too! Doesn't matter how many weeks post but i do plan to relax March 1. I don't know how many weeks post I forgot, I relaxed sometime in early dec but it didn't take at all, so I didn't really count that as an official relaxer. But anywhoo, a buddy would be nice!

ETA: I'm actually gonna go ahead and relax (get a corrective) this Sunday, that way I can have a fresh start.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 4, 2013)

Sanity said:


> I need a buddy!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!



When do you plan on relaxing?


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 4, 2013)

lindsaywhat said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I need a buddy too! Doesn't matter how many weeks post but i do plan to relax March 1. I don't know how many weeks post I forgot, I relaxed sometime in early dec but it didn't take at all, so I didn't really count that as an official relaxer. But anywhoo, a buddy would be nice!
> 
> ETA: I'm actually gonna go ahead and relax (get a corrective) this Sunday, that way I can have a fresh start.




We can be buddies. My last relaxer was Dec/22/12. I usually can stretch for 12-16 weeks


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> We can be buddies. My last relaxer was Dec/22/12. I usually can stretch for 12-16 weeks



Ok! Yayyy!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 4, 2013)

janeemat - I'm rockin' another bun today, but I'm not quite ready to commit to a bunning regimen just yet.  

I'll see how far I go with it.  I do know that I'll wear it out on the weekend.  Dh can't take me wearing buns when I go out with him.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Buddies!! nickpoopie & Loving

I'm relaxing tonight due to a hot water situation tomorrow. I applied JBCO on my scalp this morning. If I like the Linange Relaxer Line then that will be my relaxer of choice. If I dont like it, then I am going to try ORS. I'm doing the half & half method. 

My relaxer & Trim dates are:

Trim:1-1-13
Relaxer: 1-4-13

Trim:4-1-13
Relaxer:4-6-13

Trim:7-1-13
Relaxer:7-6-13

Trim:10-1-13
Relaxer:10-5-13

Trim:1-1-14
Relaxer:1-4-14


----------



## Loving (Jan 4, 2013)

pelohello All the best. I go to the salon for my T/Ups. I'm not as brave as you are


----------



## Hairroots (Jan 4, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Its official!  We're Buddy's


GrowAHead. Hey buddy. How's it growing? . I've been bunning for the last few weeks. I think I'll try a braidout this weekend after I DC. I'll be 19 weeks tomorrow so I'm not sure how my new growth will react. We'll see. What are you doing to your hair on wash day?


----------



## mschristine (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey buddies hnntrr and klsjackson just checking in to see how you ladies are doing. I have decided to not use any direct heat for a few months and just bun for a while.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 4, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, oh no!!!! What will you be doing to up your moisture?



divachyk Deep conditioning, steaming, and baggying


----------



## divachyk (Jan 4, 2013)

Ms. Tiki said:


> divachyk Deep conditioning, steaming, and baggying



How is your hair feeling now Ms. Tiki?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 you gave up on your beloved QB, ll?! I haven't tried WEN styling cream but I did just introduce my strands to 613..this stuff is amazing and the smell is tantalizing, ummm!  Full BSL, I can't wait to know what that feels like, I Hoping to at least be smack in between APL and BSL by Summer.  MBL isn't too far from BSL, you never know...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I haven't tried 613 but I'm gonna!  I wanna know what full BSL feels like too. I don't want any of that one strand I have to stretch to make it either, I want the hang-time, baby!  LOL I'm in the ceramides challenge and started using Headdress leave-in and the Baby Bee oil and my new growth is so soft and manageable it makes me think I have "good" hair on a fresh Twistout-a day or so later I get a grip and know why I'm dying to relax!  I'm going to make my 6 months and I'm proud of that but I'm not going to lose control of my brain.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 4, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Id love to buddy up with you.  Me to my birthday is 2/11 so I'll relax that same week



Lamaria211 hey buddy, I'm almost ready to give in...no..this new growth and shedding makes me want to cry. I think the pp shedding is on me. 

We going for long swanging bday hair!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 4, 2013)

Confession: I've been lazy with my vitamins and haven't taken them consistently since October! 

I went to GNC today and loaded up.  I have my Ultra Mega and GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails.  I'm going to commit to taking my vits regularly.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 4, 2013)

lindsaywhat said:


> Ok! Yayyy!




*lindsaywhat*
Ok, Great. Yay! I got a relax buddy!!. I just tried the Aussie 3 min miracle deeep condition. It was pretty okay. I expected more, because of all the rave reviews. Maybe I should try it on wet hair instead. ( I applied to my hair dry and sat under hooded dryer for a few minutes.) How do you get thru your stretches?, Co-washing and wet bunning are my friends I also started back taking my Vitamins which is Spring Valley HSN w/3,000 mg of Biotin. I alsos take the Vibrant health Green drink with Spirulina  and Chlorella.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 4, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Confession: I've been lazy with my vitamins and haven't taken them consistently since October!
> 
> I went to GNC today and loaded up.  I have my Ultra Mega and GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails.  I'm going to commit to taking my vits regularly.



I was taking a bunch of different vits but got tired of buying separate bottles. I'm now taking GNC Be Wholesome vita pack. sunnieb


----------



## janaq2003 (Jan 5, 2013)

nickpoopie said:


> Loving, pelohello,
> 
> Can I buddy up with you too?  I'm relaxing this weekend too.  My last relaxer was October 10th, exactly twelve weeks ago.  I plan to stretch for another 12 weeks before relaxing again.  I definitely have to get a trim because my ends are looking horrible.  I just want to get my hair back healthy.



Me too! Same date and I plan to relax this weekend as well!


----------



## sckri23 (Jan 5, 2013)

I need a buddy I'm going for 16 weeks again relaxing April 7- 13.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 5, 2013)

divachyk she is still tripping! She started to feel a little better but I tried to comb her tonight after moisturing and she started snapping and popping. I'm now doing a DC on dry hair with AOHSR. I'm going to add oil and steam in the am. My scalp is itching like crazy. Then I'm going to test out my dominican products. I'm going to wig it til Thur or Fri then DC and all that. I will know by Sat am if I'm going to go ahead and relax


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 5, 2013)

sckri23 said:


> I need a buddy I'm going for 16 weeks again relaxing April 7- 13.



We can be buddies if you want to! I'm going for 16 weeks as well and will relax around the same time!

sckri23


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 5, 2013)

bign__17 said:


> I am a constant lurker in the buddy thread, haven't gotten the guts to reach out for one cause I am the worst with keeping up with threads and challenges. But I wanted to ask you ladies for your opinion on something.
> 
> My last relaxer was 10/28 gonna relax again on 1/17. I have been using Precise no-lye relaxer for prob 17 yrs now. Originally it came with two containers of cream in the box with two bottles of activators. In the last few years they started with the mes of putting all the cream in on container and you have to split it out but scooping out half into an empty container they provide and then you save the other half for your second use. I don't like this, I think it even compromises the quality of the relaxer doing this cause it seems like it doesn't take as we'll as it use too. So the short of it is that I am looking for a new no-lye relaxer, so I would like to get recommendations. I do add oils to my relaxer to slow down the processing time.
> 
> TIA



bign__17, I used to use Precise too. In fact, I've only ever used two companies, Precise and Vitale. I currently use Vitale Olive Oil and something, no lye. I add Aphogee 2 min, less than an ounce, to slow it down. hth!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2013)

Ms. Tiki said:


> divachyk she is still tripping! She started to feel a little better but I tried to comb her tonight after moisturing and she started snapping and popping. I'm now doing a DC on dry hair with AOHSR. I'm going to add oil and steam in the am. My scalp is itching like crazy. Then I'm going to test out my dominican products. I'm going to wig it til Thur or Fri then DC and all that. I will know by Sat am if I'm going to go ahead and relax



Ms. Tiki,  sorry girl. I hate that. Hopefully you get her back square asap. Did the dry DC help? I love AOHSR. It delivers great moisture. Have you used these Dominican prods before? If no, then I say skip them for now and use something tried and true. If yes and they work great, then go for it. Mizani H20 helps tame breakage also. I use it when my hair is snapping/popping.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 5, 2013)

sckri23 said:


> I need a buddy I'm going for 16 weeks again relaxing April 7- 13.


 
I'll be your buddy! I relaxed my hair about a week ago! My birthday is April, 1st so I may relax my hair a week early. What do you do when your new growth gets too much to handle?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Lamaria211 hey buddy, I'm almost ready to give in...no..this new growth and shedding makes me want to cry. I think the pp shedding is on me.
> 
> We going for long swanging bday hair!!!



You have pp shedding too! Mine is just starting to come to a stop but it was really bad for the first 4 months. My new growth can only be detangled when damp I've been moisturizing it with scurl every other day. Its extremely hard for me because my natural texture is so coarse, and this is my first real stretch. We can do it I clarified earlier now I'm DCing trying to get this stuff half way manageable. After this I'm going to bun till I DC again on Wednesday


----------



## sckri23 (Jan 5, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I'll be your buddy! I relaxed my hair about a week ago! My birthday is April, 1st so I may relax my hair a week early. What do you do when your new growth gets too much to handle?



I use hollywood beauty olive creme hairdress


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 5, 2013)

When I started my hair journey in May 2010 at SL, I would moisturize religiously & seal with JBCO!  I grew & retain a lot the first 7 months. Then I stopped & for 2011-2012 wondered why I was not progressing. Well it's like I'm starting again in this journey but at a super healthy MBL!  Can't wait to see my wet bunning, frequent washing, moisturizing with elasta Qp or ORS, sealing with JBCO, mineral rich vitamin Reggie results in 7 months. PSing to WL for my bday 7/15. 

Anyone else had to go back to the beginning?


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 5, 2013)

Been doing okay! I flat ironed my hair last sunday an the ONLY time i touched my hair with it again is when I went clubbin last night and needed to bump my bangs. Otherwise been bunning and wearing satin lined hats. I got come curl formers I am going to install tomorrow during my wash day. 

Looking forward to cowashing twic a week.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 5, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> You have pp shedding too! Mine is just starting to come to a stop but it was really bad for the first 4 months. My new growth can only be detangled when damp I've been moisturizing it with scurl every other day. Its extremely hard for me because my natural texture is so coarse, and this is my first real stretch. We can do it I clarified earlier now I'm DCing trying to get this stuff half way manageable. After this I'm going to bun till I DC again on Wednesday



How many months pp are you? I'm 2 and have been shedding bad. Small matted clumps. I have a very coarse texture also trying to find that magical product to help. Tomorrows dc will be will oil and i hope that helps.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> How many months pp are you? I'm 2 and have been shedding bad. Small matted clumps. I have a very coarse texture also trying to find that magical product to help. Tomorrows dc will be will oil and i hope that helps.



My son is 9 months now but my shedding didn't start till he was 4 months old. It was so bad in the beginning my hair was coming out in clumps. It didn't start to let up until about a month ago. I've been doing black tea rinses weekly which helped a lot. I tried taking garlic supplements but that didn't do much. Queen Helene garlic shampoo worked really well though, I still use it once a month. I just apply it to my scalp for 10 mins before I clarify


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 5, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki,  sorry girl. I hate that. Hopefully you get her back square asap. Did the dry DC help? I love AOHSR. It delivers great moisture. Have you used these Dominican prods before? If no, then I say skip them for now and use something tried and true. If yes and they work great, then go for it. Mizani H20 helps tame breakage also. I use it when my hair is snapping/popping.



divachyk No, I haven't tried them before. I was thinking about that too and how my hair will respond. I can't find the Mizani H20 in local stores to save my life.


----------



## Loving (Jan 6, 2013)

pelohello nickpoopie how are you doing? I got my T/U yesterday and noticed that my hair grew some more. I'm not taking any pics though. I am trying not to become hair obsessed and only take pics every other T/U. The pic in my siggy is from November's T/U.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 6, 2013)

Loving said:


> pelohello nickpoopie how are you doing? I got my T/U yesterday and noticed that my hair grew some more. I'm not taking any pics though. I am trying not to become hair obsessed and only take pics every other T/U. The pic in my siggy is from November's T/U.



I must say, I think I did an amazing job with my T/U. I didn't burn & I got my hair texture the way I wanted it. Also I have no shedding or breakage. Every time my hair dresser did my relaxer I would shed tremendously. However, it was a lot of work to put in and clean up.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 6, 2013)

mschristine said:


> Hey buddies hnntrr and klsjackson just checking in to see how you ladies are doing. I have decided to not use any direct heat for a few months and just bun for a while.



I try not to use any direct heat at all.  I normally rollerset and then wrap my hair at night.  This has worked for me in the past. I washed and DC on thursday and did a rollerset. So far, so good.


----------



## nickpoopie (Jan 6, 2013)

pelohello Loving
I touched up Saturday morning and thankfully no burns and limited shedding.  I plan to stretch 12 weeks before another relaxer.  I've got pictures of my roller set but I'm not quite sure how to attach here.  Maybe someone can help me out.


----------



## nickpoopie (Jan 6, 2013)

pelohello Loving
I touched up Saturday morning and thankfully no burns and limited shedding.  I plan to stretch 12 weeks before another relaxer.  I've got pictures of my roller set but I'm not quite sure how to attach here.  Maybe someone can help me out.


----------



## nickpoopie (Jan 6, 2013)

ok, disregard my reply for help, I figured it out.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 6, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> My son is 9 months now but my shedding didn't start till he was 4 months old. It was so bad in the beginning my hair was coming out in clumps. It didn't start to let up until about a month ago. I've been doing black tea rinses weekly which helped a lot. I tried taking garlic supplements but that didn't do much. Queen Helene garlic shampoo worked really well though, I still use it once a month. I just apply it to my scalp for 10 mins before I clarify



5 months of shedding...I'm not ready....glad that yours is better. I'm going to try that poo. I have some in my stash. I'm already tired of hair everywhere but i got this little beauty out of the deal so its worth it. Ready to get home and dc...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I haven't tried 613 but I'm gonna!  I wanna know what full BSL feels like too. I don't want any of that one strand I have to stretch to make it either, I want the hang-time, baby!  LOL I'm in the ceramides challenge and started using Headdress leave-in and the Baby Bee oil and my new growth is so soft and manageable it makes me think I have "good" hair on a fresh Twistout-a day or so later I get a grip and know why I'm dying to relax!  I'm going to make my 6 months and I'm proud of that but I'm not going to lose control of my brain.



Cattypus1 yeah I want to hang at BSL too but when the year end comes and I'm racing to the finish line, I'll stretch my way there if I have to, lol.  I know you must be itching over there with relaxer on the brain all day, I don't think I could ever do 6 months unless I do plats and wear wigs daily.  

I actually can't wait to do rollersets on freshly relaxed hair!  I won't have to flat iron my roots, today I just flat ironed the roots in the front and barely, I hate using heat weekly even though its just my NG.  I have the Sedu Revolution so I feel a little better about it.  My stylist hasn't confirmed my relaxer date but it'll probably be on 1/25 give or take a day or two.  I definitely don't go on Saturdays..No Way!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Confession: I've been lazy with my vitamins and haven't taken them consistently since October!
> 
> I went to GNC today and loaded up.  I have my Ultra Mega and GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails.  I'm going to commit to taking my vits regularly.



If I don't do anything else, I take my vitamins.  In fact, I think I have an addiction to them, lol.  I just started taking Mineral Rich and making Green Smoothies.  My pill case makes it so much easier; I have the one from the Vitamin Shoppe with AM & PM.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 6, 2013)

Honey Bee said:


> bign__17, I used to use Precise too. In fact, I've only ever used two companies, Precise and Vitale. I currently use Vitale Olive Oil and something, no lye. I add Aphogee 2 min, less than an ounce, to slow it down. hth!



Thanks honeybee so appreciate the response.  Based on my last results I knew it was time for a change. I was in the hair supply store yesterday looking around and decided to pick up the design essential sensitive scalp relaxer, I was always curious about that line thanks to sunnieb for the recommendation. I am going to relax in about a week or so, and I will see how it goes. 

Thanks so much for your responses!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 6, 2013)

sckri23 and lovely_locks looks like we are a trio! I plan to buy Darcys transitioning creme to help moisturize my NG next month and also Silk Dreams avocado pudding. Those products come highly recommended from long term relaxer stretchers. I already cowash 1-2x week and DC 2x week and I know it helps manage my NG.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 7, 2013)

Officially 8 weeks post today! Won't be relaxing for another 4 weeks. Not much shedding going on right now so I feel confident I'll make it


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2013)

nickpoopie said:


> @pelohello @Loving
> I touched up Saturday morning and thankfully no burns and limited shedding. I plan to stretch 12 weeks before another relaxer. I've got pictures of my roller set but I'm not quite sure how to attach here. Maybe someone can help me out.


 
Very nice. I wish I could rollerset. That will be my next goal. Attached are my relaxer result


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2013)

I would like a buddy tooooooo!!!!

How many weeks post are you right now? *11 weeks post (12 weeks on Friday). Last relaxed on 10/20/12.
*
How long are you stretching? *12 Weeks (last time stretched for 10 weeks).   I'll be relaxing this Friday 1/11/12 or Saturday and then aim for longer stretches if I find it beneficial to go that long. I last DC'd & washed on Friday & I had no breakage or shedding at 11 weeks so I know that I can go past that time frame. *
Any other info? * Last time I used Elasta QP but can't remember if it was Lye or No-Lye. I liked the fact that it didn't burn AT ALL but about one week after my hair & scalp got really dry.* *I considered texlaxing for the first time but I may wait until my hair is long enough to pony or bun before attempting texlaxing.*


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 7, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I would like a buddy tooooooo!!!!
> 
> How many weeks post are you right now? 11 weeks post (12 weeks on Friday). Last relaxed on 10/20/12.
> 
> ...



Hey! If you're planning to relax in April, sckri23, and lovely_locks as well as myself are all relaxing around that time!


----------



## Loving (Jan 7, 2013)

Got weave checked...twice


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey! If you're planning to relax in April, @sckri23, and @lovely_locks as well as myself are all relaxing around that time!


 
Yaaaay!!! I would love to join you guys' buddy group  if y'all dont mind!!!


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 7, 2013)

Hairroots said:


> GrowAHead. Hey buddy. How's it growing? . I've been bunning for the last few weeks. I think I'll try a braidout this weekend after I DC. I'll be 19 weeks tomorrow so I'm not sure how my new growth will react. We'll see. What are you doing to your hair on wash day?



LOL @ how's it growing!  It's going well - I washed and DC'd then rolled on big rollers to stretch out the new growth!  didnt' see breakage or shedding (above the norm).  any special conditioners or tricks over there?  I'm on week 13 and week 20 seems sooo far away!


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 7, 2013)

mschristine:
how is your bunning going?


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 7, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Yaaaay!!! I would love to join you guys' buddy group  if y'all dont mind!!!


 
Okay! Lets do it!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2013)

Cattypus1 how are you doing??  These last few weeks prior to relaxing is a trip!  I start to get all kinds of issues which could very well be all in my head.  I'm getting antsy and even though I rollerset my hair, I put it up today to help retain length and to stop looking at it.  When my hair is down and curly I just want to touch it all day, lol!  

Are you a self-relaxer?  Do you use a heavy protein treatment prior to?  If so, that should be interesting, right??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 7, 2013)

Is everybody buddied up?  Post again if somebody didn't pick you up!  

Nix08 baddison Hey buds!

I'm still enjoying having zero newgrowth!  Worked up a big sweat during my workout tonight and my edges are still laid in the shade! 

I know I'll have to get creative around late February, but I'm whippin' my hurr while I cook!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jan 7, 2013)

crlsweetie912 

What's your regi?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 7, 2013)

bign__17 - be sure to post how the DE relaxer worked for you.  I lurv it!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 how are you doing??  These last few weeks prior to relaxing is a trip!  I start to get all kinds of issues which could very well be all in my head.  I'm getting antsy and even though I rollerset my hair, I put it up today to help retain length and to stop looking at it.  When my hair is down and curly I just want to touch it all day, lol!
> 
> Are you a self-relaxer?  Do you use a heavy protein treatment prior to?  If so, that should be interesting, right??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I am a SR from way back...I know what you mean about wanting to touch it all day...I love the way it feels and I can't keep my hands out of it!  I think the issues are in your head, girl. If you still want to touch it you're doing great.  I'm getting antsy too, 13 days to the 6 month mark!  I can't decide on the protein treatment...I did one this weekend with Nexxus.  Are you a SR, Too?  Do you relax or Texlax?  What's your process?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 7, 2013)

sunnieb I'm a typical woman, wanting it all....I love feeling my scalp BUT I miss playing in my NG  I've been so free with my easy to manage hair that to be honest it's been looking a bit messy  No ng so I'm not strong arming it into place, I've been using butterfly clips.  How have you been styling?


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 7, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> bign__17 - be sure to post how the DE relaxer worked for you.  I lurv it!



Suuuuurrrreeeeeee will


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 7, 2013)

Nix08 - I know!  I'm tired of my flexi-8's and good day hair pins slipping out of my hair!  With a good layer of ng, I can put anything in my hair and it doesn't move!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2013)

Ms. Tiki said:


> divachyk No, I haven't tried them before. I was thinking about that too and how my hair will respond. I can't find the Mizani H20 in local stores to save my life.


Ms. Tiki
I got mine from the BSS. I've seen it at Ulta also.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 7, 2013)

Nix08 - when's the last time you used protein?  I think I may need an emergency treatment.  

When I was moisturizing tonight,  I examined one of my shed hairs and it was SPLIT! 

I haven't seen a split end in years!  I got out my lighted mirror and checked my ends and didn't notice anymore, but now I'm on high alert.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 8, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki
> I got mine from the BSS. I've seen it at Ulta also.



I'll look for it while I'm out of town. It's $19 at Ulta.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Officially 8 weeks post today! Won't be relaxing for another 4 weeks. Not much shedding going on right now so I feel confident I'll make it



lamaria211

hey! i will be 8 weeks this saturday.  i will be relaxing in 4 weeks too if my hair can make it.
i don't have a lot of shedding and i try to keep breakage to bare minimum.  i plan on using a no-lye relaxer.  CON argan relaxer, did the job, but i want to see what else is out there.  i used my Mizani night time treatment yesterday just because.  i use CON argan leave-in to moisturize and Cantu leave-in (jar) too.

i think i will do another protein treatment next week.  i did one last week.  i don't think i will be cowashing anymore.  i know that really doesn't do it for me anyway.  shampooing helps me out and allows conditioner to penetrate better.  i don't get a coated feeling.

i am trying to focus more on moisturizing my new growth.

i know once i have the baby, hair won't really be on my mind.  i will be recovering. i am trying to figure out what type of protective style will get my through my c-section and recovery.  i thought about just getting my hair cornrowed with some extensions, but last time i did that, i looked like one of the cast members from Set It Off.

i am thinking of yarn braids.  i wonder if they are drying?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 8, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> crlsweetie912
> 
> What's your regi?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



CafedeBelleza
Well I wash weekly with CON moisturizing shampoo.  Lately I have been doing an overnight prepoo with Claudies Mumuru butter and BB's growth oil.
Then I dc, either with CON Argan treatment, Matrix hydrating balm or Motions Moisture Plus (tub)
I use Lacio Lacio as my leave in 
Then I wet bun, rollerset, airdry and flatiron then wrap, or airdry and curl with a curling iron....
I want to get braids or twists so bad but they are so expensive here.  To give my hair a rest.
Right now I am about 3 inches from BSL but my sides are playing catch up with the back so I have a v.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @Nix08 - when's the last time you used protein? I think I may need an emergency treatment.
> 
> When I was moisturizing tonight, I examined one of my shed hairs and it was SPLIT!
> 
> ...


 
Get on that protein girl  I protein often because I cowash so often (and the tea's I use are sooo moisturizing).


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey ladies! 

I know a lot of people like to use ApHogee 2 Minute Reconstructor for their Mid-Protein step before neutralizing ... 

*Has anyone ever used Ultra Sheen Duo Tex Protein Conditioner (contains Collagen Protein) or *
*Jheri Redding Natural Protein Conditioner (contains Soy Protein) for this step?* 

btw: I asked the same question in the Texlax Support thread just in case...


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2013)

Ms. Tiki, I'm delaying my TU by one week. Life just got way too busy and I can't get to the salon this week. Maybe next week....if my hair is doing good, I'll keep delaying it by a week until I simply can't take it.

Rozlewis, I know you and I traded TU details. Are you still holding out to closer to your bday? Forgive me if you've shared this upthread but I haven't been logging on as regularly so I'm behind the power curve.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 8, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I am a SR from way back...I know what you mean about wanting to touch it all day...I love the way it feels and I can't keep my hands out of it!  I think the issues are in your head, girl. If you still want to touch it you're doing great.  I'm getting antsy too, 13 days to the 6 month mark!  I can't decide on the protein treatment...I did one this weekend with Nexxus.  Are you a SR, Too?  Do you relax or Texlax?  What's your process?



Cattypus1,  no I go to the salon for my relaxers.  I've been contemplating being a SR but I'm just too scared, I have fine low density hair and cannot afford to screw it up.  It took some time before I convinced myself to do the Aphogee 2 step and rollersets, so maybe later this year or the next I'll venture to SR.  I relax with a little texture but certainly not enough to be considered texlaxed.  

I usually get my heavy protein treatment in 5 days prior to relaxer day.  My stylist wholeheartedly believes in doing the MOISTURIZING mid-relaxer step but I want her to start doing the protein mid-relaxer step.  I can't for the life of me figure out how to convince her that protein is better without offending her.  She does everything else just fine though I did have to ask her to turn the flat iron temperature down from 400+ to 300 degrees.  Any suggestions on how to approach her with this?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 8, 2013)

I didn't get a buddy but I would like to ask for opinions.

I like my stylist, but since I have been on my HHJ (July 2012) there are some things that I do not like now:

1. combing my wet hair with a rattail comb.
2.  putting relaxer on my edges early in the process
3.  scrubbing my hair instead of shampooing (I know that she is trying to assure that all of the relaxer is out, but really?)
4.  no conditioning, of any kind, before or after neutralizing
5.  setting lotion, I hate setting lotion- my hair does fine with just my leave-in/seal and water for a roller set.
6.  COMBING THE RELAXER THROUGH MY NEW GROWTH

Are these reasons worth me becoming a self relaxer? (I have been researching and practicing techniques and timing when I do my pre poo)

Or should I have a talk with her? (I've tried this with another stylist.  It did not go over very well.  I am quite sensitive with these types of things and I swore not to do that again.)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 8, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1,  no I go to the salon for my relaxers.  I've been contemplating being a SR but I'm just too scared, I have fine low density hair and cannot afford to screw it up.  It took some time before I convinced myself to do the Aphogee 2 step and rollersets, so maybe later this year or the next I'll venture to SR.  I relax with a little texture but certainly not enough to be considered texlaxed.
> 
> I usually get my heavy protein treatment in 5 days prior to relaxer day.  My stylist wholeheartedly believes in doing the MOISTURIZING mid-relaxer step but I want her to start doing the protein mid-relaxer step.  I can't for the life of me figure out how to convince her that protein is better without offending her.  She does everything else just fine though I did have to ask her to turn the flat iron temperature down from 400+ to 300 degrees.  Any suggestions on how to approach her with this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Are you sure it's really "moisturizing"?  Maybe it's really protein in disguise.  Do you know what it is she uses, perhaps you could get a list of ingredients to compare. I know I used the Optimum step 3, I think because it came after step 2 for years without the first clue as to why.  It wasn't until I discovered LHCF that I even had a clue.  I'd be willing to bet that there's some protein involved since your hair has been doing well with her.  What kind of relaxer does she use?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> I didn't get a buddy but I would like to ask for opinions.
> 
> I like my stylist, but since I have been on my HHJ (July 2012) there are some things that I do not like now:
> 
> ...



The decision to SR should not be undertaken without thorough consideration. All of the above would be enough for me to at least have a frank discussion with her.  Stylists get set in their ways and use the same products and same techniques on all of their customers.  I have been a SR for many years and have made some mistakes along the way, but not for lack of trying.  I had one stylist years ago who allowed me to roller set my own hair because I hated the way her sets came out on me and actually had to show her. She would relax, neutralize, condition, rinse and then hand me the comb...I think she believed that I would jack it up. Afterwards, she actually started setting my hair differently.   I became a SR mostly because I hate beauty shops and the assembly line wait.  I hated trying out new stylists...they can jack you up like nobody's business.  I'm a multi-tasker and I'm impatient.  Trust me, I didn't get it all right the first time nor did I get it all wrong. One thing for certain, my stylist is ALWAYS trying to do what is best for my crowning glory.  Good luck.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 8, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> I didn't get a buddy but I would like to ask for opinions.
> 
> I like my stylist, but since I have been on my HHJ (July 2012) there are some things that I do not like now:
> 
> ...



If talking to your stylist doesnt work, try self relaxing. Then you have full control over what happens with your relaxer process. All of that sounds scary and extremely painful. I had that done to me once, never went back to my stylist. Thankfully my mom has been gracious enough to do my relaxers for me, but I think I am going to start self relaxing too.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 8, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Are you sure it's really "moisturizing"?  Maybe it's really protein in disguise.  Do you know what it is she uses, perhaps you could get a list of ingredients to compare. I know I used the Optimum step 3, I think because it came after step 2 for years without the first clue as to why.  It wasn't until I discovered LHCF that I even had a clue.  I'd be willing to bet that there's some protein involved since your hair has been doing well with her.  What kind of relaxer does she use?



Cattypus1 I'm certain it's moisturizing conditioner because she told me when we discussed it.  She always tell me what she put in my hair.  She believes the relaxer process robs the hair of moisture and so it's important to replenish it while the cuticle is open, the same logic we have for protein.  I don't remember the moisturizing conditioner product name(problem nairobi) but she uses the Nairobi Pamper Relaxer system and I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 8, 2013)

Almost 3 weeks post. 10 more weeks to go! (extended my goal to 13 weeks, Dec 22 - March 17th)


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> The decision to SR should not be undertaken without thorough consideration. All of the above would be enough for me to at least have a frank discussion with her. Stylists get set in their ways and use the same products and same techniques on all of their customers. I have been a SR for many years and have made some mistakes along the way, but not for lack of trying. I had one stylist years ago who allowed me to roller set my own hair because I hated the way her sets came out on me and actually had to show her. She would relax, neutralize, condition, rinse and then hand me the comb...I think she believed that I would jack it up. Afterwards, she actually started setting my hair differently. I became a SR mostly because I hate beauty shops and the assembly line wait. I hated trying out new stylists...they can jack you up like nobody's business. I'm a multi-tasker and I'm impatient. Trust me, I didn't get it all right the first time nor did I get it all wrong. One thing for certain, my stylist is ALWAYS trying to do what is best for my crowning glory. Good luck.


 


hnntrr said:


> If talking to your stylist doesnt work, try self relaxing. Then you have full control over what happens with your relaxer process. All of that sounds scary and extremely painful. I had that done to me once, never went back to my stylist. Thankfully my mom has been gracious enough to do my relaxers for me, but I think I am going to start self relaxing too.


 
Thank you all for the responses.  I just wanted to make sure that I was not overreacting.  I will continue to practice and research self relaxing.  I have 8 weeks before touch up time and to make a decision to do it myself or have the talk.  I had considered buying a seamless comb and a relaxer system and asking her to use that.  But I am paying over $80.00.  I shouldn't have to bring all of the products.  Thank you again.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> lamaria211
> 
> hey! i will be 8 weeks this saturday.  i will be relaxing in 4 weeks too if my hair can make it.
> i don't have a lot of shedding and i try to keep breakage to bare minimum.  i plan on using a no-lye relaxer.  CON argan relaxer, did the job, but i want to see what else is out there.  i used my Mizani night time treatment yesterday just because.  i use CON argan leave-in to moisturize and Cantu leave-in (jar) too.
> ...



Corn braids are a great choice, keep them short cause they'll hang in the baby's face when your cooing and cuddling!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 8, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> I didn't get a buddy but I would like to ask for opinions.
> 
> I like my stylist, but since I have been on my HHJ (July 2012) there are some things that I do not like now:
> 
> ...



I just self relaxed for the 1st time ever last weekend. I would normally go to the hair salon but everything that u described is exactly why I self relax. As far as my experience in my 1st time self relaxing, it wasn't that bad. I did the half & half method, which I'm glad I did cause it gave me the opportunity to correct some things. Its a good idea that ur practicing, I did the same thing. What helped me with self relaxing was research & watching lots of youtube. Two ytubers I really like is jenchris23 & shorty2sweet59. I also switched relaxers and switched from no lye to lye. I also wrote down all the steps I was going to do when relaxing & posted my steps on the relaxed hair thread. The other ladies helped me tweak sum things like adding protein after relaxing. Do u know what steps ur taking for ur relaxer? Have u tried the sprush brush? I really like using the sprush, I didn't have to smooth w/ a comb b/c of the sprush. I did make sum mistakes, like my right side is not as straight as my left side, but overall I am very proud of myself for self relaxing & happy with the results.

Good luck with ur decision! 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 8, 2013)

divachyk, I was planning to touch up the weekend of my birthday (1/27) but I was actually counting my 12 weeks wrong. I am due to TU on 2/8/13. I think I will hold out until then. I am hanging in there with a twist out that is now up in a bun.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Thank you all for the responses.  I just wanted to make sure that I was not overreacting.  I will continue to practice and research self relaxing.  I have 8 weeks before touch up time and to make a decision to do it myself or have the talk.  I had considered buying a seamless comb and a relaxer system and asking her to use that.  But I am paying over $80.00.  I shouldn't have to bring all of the products.  Thank you again.



$80!!!  It's been so long since I've been to the shop to get a touch up...I never paid more than half that, tip included. God I'm old. LOL. There isn't anything on this earth I would pay someone $80 for but if I was going to do it they would [email protected] sure do what I asked and be very nice about it.  Take your power lady, you're paying her!


----------



## Toy (Jan 8, 2013)

Rozlewis,don't be trying to leave me now lol.we are going to make it to 12 wks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey buddy Cattypus1.  I think my house is killing my hair.  Ok, so I believe I've got a handle on my shedding with the garlic extract but I'm still noticing small broken pieces, a month or so ago this was rare.  I could be my last henna, I kept it in longer than usual plus my house has been super dry.  I m&s and sealed as usual bus decided to dampen my ends and applied JBCO and will baggy over night.  Hopefully this will help because crunchy ends terrify me.  I think I should CW mid week every week until my relaxer.,

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, I'm delaying my TU by one week. Life just got way too busy and I can't get to the salon this week. Maybe next week....if my hair is doing good, I'll keep delaying it by a week until I simply can't take it.
> 
> @Rozlewis, I know you and I traded TU details. Are you still holding out to closer to your bday? Forgive me if you've shared this upthread but I haven't been logging on as regularly so I'm behind the power curve.




divachyk I can understand that. I'm glad you are not touching up. hehe I'm still working on moisture and I'm braided up and wigging right now. Sound like we will be hanging in there and stretching together after all.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2013)

I finally got my relaxer appointment confirmation!  I'll be 12w6d when I relax, two weeks from tomorrow.  I plan to up my moisture levels over the next  two weeks and figure out why my ends aren't staying moisturized.  I wonder if the setting lotion and serums are the problem because I didn't have this problem before I started roller setting.  I'm going to cleanse tonight with WEN 613, air dry and m&s with my regular products; DB Daily Leave-In, QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and a natural oil.  Hopefully this will make a difference .


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 9, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I just self relaxed for the 1st time ever last weekend. I would normally go to the hair salon but everything that u described is exactly why I self relax. As far as my experience in my 1st time self relaxing, it wasn't that bad. I did the half & half method, which I'm glad I did cause it gave me the opportunity to correct some things. Its a good idea that ur practicing, I did the same thing. What helped me with self relaxing was research & watching lots of youtube. Two ytubers I really like is jenchris23 & shorty2sweet59. I also switched relaxers and switched from no lye to lye. I also wrote down all the steps I was going to do when relaxing & posted my steps on the relaxed hair thread. The other ladies helped me tweak sum things like adding protein after relaxing. Do u know what steps ur taking for ur relaxer? Have u tried the sprush brush? I really like using the sprush, I didn't have to smooth w/ a comb b/c of the sprush. I did make sum mistakes, like my right side is not as straight as my left side, but overall I am very proud of myself for self relaxing & happy with the results.
> 
> Good luck with ur decision!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
pelohello  Thank you for that.  

1.  I practiced about four times with the Sprush, but I can feel that it scratched my scalp.  I am afraid of burning (very sensitive scalp) so I have started practicing with the back of a comb or a flat spatula. I practice once during the prepoo and then again when applying my DC to my newgrowth/roots.

2.  My plan:
-position my mirrors so I can see the back
-base my scalp with a mixture of coconut oil/hot six oil (also do this all week)
-pre section hair into 4 sections.  Then section each quarter into 1/2 inch rows and apply conditioner and grease to previously relaxed hair and twist each  1/2 section.
-proceede to relax w/ Mizani Butter Blend Sesitive Scalp or Design Essentials Sesitive Scalp  (my scalp can't handle lye relaxers by any means)
-rinse in the shower (using a poncho for my back, thanks to sunnieb's fotki)
-apply mild protein for 2-3 minutes
-rinse and apply ORS Creamy Aloe (Chelator for the no lye) let sit for 2 minutes/repeat
-neutralize with Mizani Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp Neutralizing Shampoo (has a pink color indicator)- as many times as necessary
-apply Deep Conditioner for 30 minutes under dryer.

Please correct me where I am wrong.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 9, 2013)

Loving & nickpoopie, hiya relaxer buddies!!

How y'all maintaining after yalls relaxers? Any breakage or shedding issues? For me, its been pretty good. No breakage & extrememly minimal shedding. Since I'm wearing my hair straight, I've been limiting my M&S, to avoid product buildup.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> $80!!! It's been so long since I've been to the shop to get a touch up...I never paid more than half that, tip included. God I'm old. LOL. There isn't anything on this earth I would pay someone $80 for but if I was going to do it they would [email protected] sure do what I asked and be very nice about it. Take your power lady, you're paying her!


 
Cattypus1  Yes, yes, yes, I pay $85.00, which includes the tip.  A few years ago I was paying $95.00 (not including the tip).  But this man would block off 2.5 hours for each of his clients.  I was usually the only one in the salon.  And I am also OLD .  When I started getting relaxers, $30.00 was considered robbery and tipping your stylist was not common at all, really not heard of.  After paying all of this money, I have come to the conclusion that I can do this myself.  Everyone is always saying that you should go to the professionals for any chemical treatments.  But what if all of the professionals are jacking your hair up?


----------



## Guinan (Jan 9, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @pelohello Thank you for that.
> 
> 1. I practiced about four times with the Sprush, but I can feel that it scratched my scalp. I am afraid of burning (very sensitive scalp) so I have started practicing with the back of a comb or a flat spatula. I practice once during the prepoo and then again when applying my DC to my newgrowth/roots.
> 
> ...


 
Looks good. I like the idea of using a poncho when washing out the relaxer. I will def add that to my relaxer reggie. I use Mizani's chelating and neutralizing shampoo too! I like that it has a color indicator.


----------



## Loving (Jan 9, 2013)

pelohello said:


> @Loving & @nickpoopie, hiya relaxer buddies!!
> 
> How y'all maintaining after yalls relaxers? Any breakage or shedding issues? For me, its been pretty good. No breakage & extrememly minimal shedding. Since I'm wearing my hair straight, I've been limiting my M&S, to avoid product buildup.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 pelohello I'm doing great! No issues at all!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 9, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> pelohello  Thank you for that.
> 
> 1.  I practiced about four times with the Sprush, but I can feel that it scratched my scalp.  I am afraid of burning (very sensitive scalp) so I have started practicing with the back of a comb or a flat spatula. I practice once during the prepoo and then again when applying my DC to my newgrowth/roots.
> 
> ...



If your scalp is really sensitive I recommend either summit scalp base or my favorite ORS scalp base. It has this cooling affect and I never burned. I based my scalp the night before and the morning of just to be safe...


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 9, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> If your scalp is really sensitive I recommend either summit scalp base or my favorite ORS scalp base. It has this cooling affect and I never burned. I based my scalp the night before and the morning of just to be safe...


 
Babygrowth  Thanks.  I will try one of the products that you mentioned.


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am still waiting for a buddy to adopt me  

My abbreviated stats:
-4 weeks into a 12 week stretch
-almost 98% sure that I will be a beginning self-relaxer


----------



## mschristine (Jan 9, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> I am still waiting for a buddy to adopt me
> 
> My abbreviated stats:
> -4 weeks into a 12 week stretch
> -almost 98% sure that I will be a beginning self-relaxer



You can join me and my other two buddies! The more the merrier


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey all. I went ahead and relaxed last week. Well my mom applied the relaxed. Relaxed with Mizani Butter Blends sensitive scalp no lye. After rinsing I applied Aphoghee 2 minute then did what felt like a million washes to get the relaxed out. I did a deep condition with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk, used the Wheat Germ conditioner from Silk Dreams as a leave in and sealed with grapeseed oil. 

Since it was virgin hair I'm gonna have to do a corrective on the top on the ends- the back is ok. May do that at the 4 week mark. My plan is to relax every 12 weeks but I will definitely be watching to see what my hair does.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 I'm certain it's moisturizing conditioner because she told me when we discussed it.  She always tell me what she put in my hair.  She believes the relaxer process robs the hair of moisture and so it's important to replenish it while the cuticle is open, the same logic we have for protein.  I don't remember the moisturizing conditioner product name(problem nairobi) but she uses the Nairobi Pamper Relaxer system and I love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I've only ever used Optimum and Mizani. I've never seen the Nairobi...LOL, you could write volumes on the things I've never seen.  I'll have to research the Nairobi...might be worth a try.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey buddy Cattypus1.  I think my house is killing my hair.  Ok, so I believe I've got a handle on my shedding with the garlic extract but I'm still noticing small broken pieces, a month or so ago this was rare.  I could be my last henna, I kept it in longer than usual plus my house has been super dry.  I m&s and sealed as usual bus decided to dampen my ends and applied JBCO and will baggy over night.  Hopefully this will help because crunchy ends terrify me.  I think I should CW mid week every week until my relaxer.,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Nooooooo...not the killer house!  I'm with you on the terrifying crunchy ends.  How are you styling daily?  If you're wearing your hair down maybe your clothes are stealing moisture from your ends.  Henna is supposed to be good for your hair.  Did the breakage start right after your henna?  CW is never a bad thing, what are using?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I've only ever used Optimum and Mizani. I've never seen the Nairobi...LOL, you could write volumes on the things I've never seen.  I'll have to research the Nairobi...might be worth a try.



There isn't much info or reviews on the net because its sold to professionals only.  You may find it on Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Nooooooo...not the killer house!  I'm with you on the terrifying crunchy ends.  How are you styling daily?  If you're wearing your hair down maybe your clothes are stealing moisture from your ends.  Henna is supposed to be good for your hair.  Did the breakage start right after your henna?  CW is never a bad thing, what are using?



Yes girl, the killer house, lol!  For the past month I've been rollersetting and then hiding my ends after a day or two.  It could be that I flat ironed more in the last 4-6 weeks than I have all year but I was careful to DC before and used a heat protector.  Now I did notice the drying after the henna but I've never had drying before after my henndigo.  My hair is fine, it's just my ends, it's strange.  I baggied my ends all day today and will use roux porosity control shampoo and conditioner, DC overnight and avoid cones of any type in my moisturizer and sealer. JBCO will be my oil of choice, gotta bring out the big dogs, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jan 9, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey all. I went ahead and relaxed last week. Well my mom applied the relaxed. Relaxed with Mizani Butter Blends sensitive scalp no lye. After rinsing I applied Aphoghee 2 minute then did what felt like a million washes to get the relaxed out. I did a deep condition with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk, used the Wheat Germ conditioner from Silk Dreams as a leave in and sealed with grapeseed oil.
> 
> Since it was virgin hair I'm gonna have to do a corrective on the top on the ends- the back is ok. May do that at the 4 week mark. My plan is to relax every 12 weeks but I will definitely be watching to see what my hair does.



Any pics

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jan 9, 2013)

crlsweetie912 said:


> CafedeBelleza
> Well I wash weekly with CON moisturizing shampoo.  Lately I have been doing an overnight prepoo with Claudies Mumuru butter and BB's growth oil.
> Then I dc, either with CON Argan treatment, Matrix hydrating balm or Motions Moisture Plus (tub)
> I use Lacio Lacio as my leave in
> ...




CON is cream of nature? Is this the longest your hair has ever been?


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 9, 2013)

mschristine said:


> You can join me and my other two buddies! The more the merrier


 
mschristine  Thank you for accepting me into the family!!!


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 9, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey all. I went ahead and relaxed last week. Well my mom applied the relaxed. Relaxed with Mizani Butter Blends sensitive scalp no lye. After rinsing I applied Aphoghee 2 minute then did what felt like a million washes to get the relaxed out. I did a deep condition with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk, used the Wheat Germ conditioner from Silk Dreams as a leave in and sealed with grapeseed oil.
> 
> Since it was virgin hair I'm gonna have to do a corrective on the top on the ends- the back is ok. May do that at the 4 week mark. My plan is to relax every 12 weeks but I will definitely be watching to see what my hair does.


 
Kim0105  How did you like the Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp?  I am leaning towards this one.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 10, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> 5 months of shedding...I'm not ready....glad that yours is better. I'm going to try that poo. I have some in my stash. I'm already tired of hair everywhere but i got this little beauty out of the deal so its worth it. Ready to get home and dc...



Which relaxer do you use?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 10, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> CON is cream of nature? Is this the longest your hair has ever been?



Yes sorry...Creme of Nature....
Very close...I was maybe an inch or two longer in 2009 and I got too daggone happy with it and fried it curling it every week, just swanging it!  Too much! and I had to cut it back to above shoulder length....

Bad pic.....lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so darn upset right now.  So I wake up and start on my regular morning routine and as I go to turn "off" the coffee pot (left on)  before I pour the water, my finger touches the hot, hot, hot surface and gives me a 2nd degree burn, ugh!  The blister is forming now but here is why I'm pissed.  I did an overnight DC and I have DC in my hair right now :-(.  I have to get this stuff out of my hair without damaging the blister or my hair because I put a bandage on it.  This aught to be interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## longhairdreaming (Jan 10, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey all. I went ahead and relaxed last week. Well my mom applied the relaxed. Relaxed with Mizani Butter Blends sensitive scalp no lye. After rinsing I applied Aphoghee 2 minute then did what felt like a million washes to get the relaxed out. I did a deep condition with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk, used the Wheat Germ conditioner from Silk Dreams as a leave in and sealed with grapeseed oil.
> 
> Since it was virgin hair I'm gonna have to do a corrective on the top on the ends- the back is ok. May do that at the 4 week mark. My plan is to relax every 12 weeks but I will definitely be watching to see what my hair does.


 
Kim0105 why the corrective?


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 10, 2013)

mschristine and @hnntrr  How's your week going?  Today is my regular wash day.  I clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe, did a HOT (avocado, olive, JBCO, grapseed oils), washed with Roux PC Control Shampoo, DC with ORS Replenishing & Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair Deep conditioner. For my leave ins I sprayed a little Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea leave in and a small amount of Chi Straight Guard.  I used diluted Lottabody to rollerset.  Hair feels really good! I'm sitting under the dryer expecting good results from my rollerset.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 10, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> mschristine and @hnntrr  How's your week going?  Today is my regular wash day.  I clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe, did a HOT (avocado, olive, JBCO, grapseed oils), washed with Roux PC Control Shampoo, DC with ORS Replenishing & Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair Deep conditioner. For my leave ins I sprayed a little Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea leave in and a small amount of Chi Straight Guard.  I used diluted Lottabody to rollerset.  Hair feels really good! I'm sitting under the dryer expecting good results from my rollerset.



I'm good! Feeling a little dry yesterday so I did a dry DC with Nexxus Humectress with heat and then air dried overnight. My hair is feeling so much better

ETA: we have a new buddy joining us Mande30


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 10, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> mschristine and @hnntrr  How's your week going?  Today is my regular wash day.  I clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe, did a HOT (avocado, olive, JBCO, grapseed oils), washed with Roux PC Control Shampoo, DC with ORS Replenishing & Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair Deep conditioner. For my leave ins I sprayed a little Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea leave in and a small amount of Chi Straight Guard.  I used diluted Lottabody to rollerset.  Hair feels really good! I'm sitting under the dryer expecting good results from my rollerset.




I am doing okay! I went swimming on Monday night and it jacked my hair up (even though I did conditioner before I got in), so I got some clarifying shampoo and since today is a wash night I plan on doing my monthly shampoo tonight and then co washing with some tea tree oil conditioner i bought. I'll just make sure to do a good long DP on sunday.

Not noticing any major new growth yet...but I am only 3 weeks post (then again I cant really tell cause I texlaxed lighter this past relaxer than I have so I dont know which is new growth and which is just the lightly texed part of my hair. But my curls look so much better with texed hair. Bantu knots lasted a good two days (way longer than the curl formers did).


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 10, 2013)

Toy, we are in this together. I will hang in there for 12 weeks. Your hair is beautiful. Your journey is motivational and just gave me life. You go girl!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 10, 2013)

KiWiStyle, how is that finger?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 10, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm so darn upset right now.  So I wake up and start on my regular morning routine and as I go to turn "off" the coffee pot (left on)  before I pour the water, my finger touches the hot, hot, hot surface and gives me a 2nd degree burn, ugh!  The blister is forming now but here is why I'm pissed.  I did an overnight DC and I have DC in my hair right now :-(.  I have to get this stuff out of my hair without damaging the blister or my hair because I put a bandage on it.  This aught to be interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I hope you had some gloves...


----------



## Toy (Jan 10, 2013)

Rozlewis,aww very sweet compliment..we are going to make it together.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Countdown to my first tu of the year...10 days and its on baby!


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Need a Relaxed buddy, *My suppose to be buddy post everywhere else except here, 
My last relaxer was Dec,22 2012. I usually can stretch for 12-16 weeks. I need some encouragement, because this new growth about to start kicking my Butt! Lol


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 10, 2013)

*I'll still post before I get one, hope its okay with yall?*
This Aussie 3 min is really helping with moisturizing and softening my new growth, I def think its a keeper. It works really well as leave in.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

@Cherry89 you can join @sunnieb, baddison and I. I relaxed the same day I think Sunnieb is going 18 weeks and I'm not sure yet. ....I'm hoping for 12-16, maybe even the 18


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 10, 2013)

^^ looks like a bunch of us will be relaxng at the same time! Sounds clique-ish to me  lol! I might try 18 weeks instead of 16... I just know I can't do over 20 anymore.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Countdown to my first tu of the year...10 days and its on baby!



I can tell your excitement thru your post, lol!  I can't imagine what it must feel like relaxing after six months.  That's some serious will power.  APPLAUSE...APPLAUSE!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 10, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Cherry89 you can join sunnieb and I. I relaxed the same day I think Sunnieb is going 18 weeks and I'm not sure yet. ....I'm hoping for 12-16, maybe even the 18



Welcome @Cherry89!  Let's do this!

Nawl @Nix08!  You not leaving me and @baddison to go the full term alone!  You in it to win it girlie! 



Babygrowth said:


> ^^ looks like a bunch of us will be relaxng at the same time! *Sounds clique-ish *to me  lol! I might try 18 weeks instead of 16... I just know I can't do over 20 anymore.



Babygrowth
 It seems that way sometimes, but in reality our relaxer days are all over the place.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 10, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Which relaxer do you use?



lamaria211 i used Nairobi. I love how my edges stay smooth but I'm thinking of making a switch. What do you use? I'm thinking of doing some hard protein this weekend. When and if will you?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

haha..I really do want to try and go the distance ... I've been doing scalp massages daily and I've totally increased my water intake so these couple tweaks will make a difference I'm sure.  16-18 weeks sounds very promising..although I can feel my ng already


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm new here I want a relaxer buddy too  

my last relaxer was october 31st.12 I'm trying to stretch till March which will make it 16 weeks this is my second time stretching my relaxer this long


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 10, 2013)

ghanagirl23 said:


> I'm new here I want a relaxer buddy too
> 
> my last relaxer was october 31st.12 I'm trying to stretch till March which will make it 16 weeks this is my second time stretching my relaxer this long



ghanagirl23, you can join Mande30 and MsChristina and klsjackson if you like. 

I know I am planning to do a 13 weeks stretch (I think my goal date is around march 17th)


----------



## Luxlii (Jan 10, 2013)

I want a buddy.. I would like a buddy with long hair APL or longer if possible.
I am 3 months post.
I will be stretching until 4 months.
I am taking the braids in my siggy out in 2 weeks.


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 10, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Kim0105  How did you like the Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp?  I am leaning towards this one.



I liked it ok. I'll have to see over time how it goes. No tingling or burning and no dryness that I notice after relaxing.


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 10, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Any pics
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Will get the pics up soon.at least it will also serve as length check ad I got my ends clipped last weekend.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks girls. I can prob can stretch to 18 weeks, The furthest I stretch has been 16 though. ( and that was ), Lol. But after using this Aussie 3 min and loc method I might can go that long. We will See!


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 10, 2013)

longhairdreaming said:


> Kim0105 why the corrective?



The back of my head processed very well but the top half not so much.  The hair there wasn't processed from the middle of the strands down to the ends.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 11, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I can tell your excitement thru your post, lol!  I can't imagine what it must feel like relaxing after six months.  That's some serious will power.  APPLAUSE...APPLAUSE!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How's the finger, girl?  It's rough trying to do anything with a sore finger. It's awful to have a hangnail, I can't imagine a burn.  2nd degree!  Did you have it treated by the doc?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 11, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> Thanks girls. I can prob can stretch to 18 weeks, The furthest I stretch has been 16 though. ( and that was ), Lol. But after using this Aussie 3 min and loc method I might can go that long. We will See!



Cool!  We can all make it to 18 weeks together.  Stretching that long wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 11, 2013)

*^^^^ yay! Lets do it! *We gonna have some mad retention and growth from now to 18 weeks. Im Excited!  

Relaxed on Dec,22 So my 18 week mark is April 6th. The last month of school. Maybe I can give my peers a surprise, because I bun regularly, and they never seen my hair length,  So that should be about 2 1/2 - 3 inches of new growth.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> KiWiStyle, how is that finger?



Thanks Rozlewis it's not as bad as I initially thought.  I got a small blister (google results says its 1st degree) and I didn't have much of a problem doing my hair, just had to be careful.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I hope you had some gloves...



Cattypus1 I have a whole box but didn't even think to use a pair, smh.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> How's the finger, girl?  It's rough trying to do anything with a sore finger. It's awful to have a hangnail, I can't imagine a burn.  2nd degree!  Did you have it treated by the doc?



&Cattypus1 no I didn't see a doctor.  The blister didn't get that big and the pain subsided after an hour. I didn't have any problems doing my hair, the band-aid helped a lot. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Jan 11, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Welcome @Cherry89! Let's do this!
> 
> Nawl @Nix08! You not leaving me and @baddison to go the full term alone! You in it to win it girlie!


 
sunnieb....girl you are too funny!!

So to "Team18weeks".....LOL!! (yeah, we need to start naming these relaxer buddy teams...)

...any way..to Team18weeks who relaxed with me on December 21st/22nd - we are at 3 weeks post.  Anyone have any ng sightings?  Believe it or not, a tiny bump at the scalp is beginnig to show its head.

sunnieb
Nix08
KiWiStyle

who else??


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 11, 2013)

I like that Team 18 weeks!  Go, Go, Go!!!!!!!!  I am on team March or Go Home!!!!  Not sure the number of weeks. So violetvee, LETS DO THIS!!!!

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 11, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> *^^^^ yay! Lets do it! *We gonna have some mad retention and growth from now to 18 weeks. Im Excited!
> 
> Relaxed on Dec,22 So my 18 week mark is April 6th. The last month of school. Maybe I can give my peers a surprise, because I bun regularly, and they never seen my hair length,  So that should be about 2 1/2 - 3 inches of new growth.







baddison, 

You forgot to add me.. 
I Relaxed Dec, 22. So our TU should be around April 6th!
Go Team18!!!


----------



## baddison (Jan 11, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> @baddison,
> 
> You forgot to add me..
> I Relaxed Dec, 22. So our TU should be around April 6th!
> Go Team18!!!


 

Whooppss Cherry89!! Good catch!!

Hey! - Who else did I miss!  Y'all come back, nawh...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 11, 2013)

baddison said:


> Whooppss Cherry89!! Good catch!!
> 
> Hey! - Who else did I miss!  Y'all come back, nawh...



You tagged me but I'm relaxing in two weeks.  I want to do long stretches but my hair says NO.  Thanks anyway, you have a great group!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 11, 2013)

Alright, lovely ladies......I need to make sure who is on the team with me... correct me if I'm wrong.....

*Team March*
mschristine    Mid March    12 week stretch
klsjackson      March          12 week stretch
hnntrr           March 17      13 week stretch
GhanaGirl      March            16 week stretch
Mande30       March 8         12 week stretch


I would like to be familiar with your HHJ, as well as, gain some insight and tips AND be able to encourge you as we go.  Can you please answer these questions:

-Do you go to a salon or self relax and what type of relaxer do you use
-What is your daily and weekly regimen and what products do you use
-what challenges have you joined, if any
-having any pressing problems or issues with your hair
-current length, goal length

_I guess you can tell that I am excited   that I am not alone in this journey, my DH thanks you to because he was all I had to talk to and the subject was not to his liking, please forgive me if I have gone overboard...._


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey buddies londonfog, lovely_locks, and sckri23! I am 4weeks post and I finally see some NG! This is my usual because even back in the day when I was going to the salon every week around week 4 my hair would get resistant. I love seeing my hair grow and its thicker than its ever been! What yall got going on?

Sckri- is your friend ok?


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 11, 2013)

mschristine,  klsjackson, hnntrr, ghanagirl23


-Do you go to a salon or self relax and what type of relaxer do you use
Hopefully, my March relaxer will be my first self- relaxer- Mizani Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp or Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp (current)

-What is your daily and weekly regimen and what products do you use
M/S daily or every other day with SCurl and EVCO
Weekly wash (Elasta QP Cream Shampoo), DC (KeraCare Humecto), Leave-in (Carefree Curl Activator)  Seal (EVCO)
Moderate Protein- Aphogee 2 minute (once every 12 weeks, week before relaxer)
Mild Protein- Mane N Tail Olive Oil Conditioner (as needed)

-what challenges have you joined, if any
2013 Bootcamp

-having any pressing problems or issues with your hair
recovering from protein overload (I've learned that I can't handle Aphogee 2 step).

-current length, goal length
currently- 1 in or so below shoulder length   goal- Waist length


----------



## mschristine (Jan 11, 2013)

Mande30
I self relax with Optimum Salon Collections regular strength

I DC once a week with either ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner or Nexxus Humectress under a heating cap for about 45 minutes to a hour; M&S twice a day with Herbal Essence touchably smooth split end protector and coconut/grapeseed oil mix; I'm a little past NL and my goal is APL. I have an area in the back of my hair that needs extra babying because it breaks so easy for some strange reason; I'm in the delightfully delicious DC challenge and I think that's all...

ETA: I forgot about the SL Challenge 2013; I also air dry a lot and rarely use direct heat


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 11, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Alright, lovely ladies......I need to make sure who is on the team with me... correct me if I'm wrong.....
> 
> *Team March*
> @mschristine    Mid March    12 week stretch
> ...



Don't feel bad.  My DH was the only person I had to talk to about this as well.  Everyone else was like, just get some weave .  Not for me! So I'm glad to have the LHCF.  Welcome to the team!

*-*Do you go to a salon or self relax and what type of relaxer do you use:  _I started self relaxing this year and I use ORS Lye Relaxer in Normal_

-What is your daily and weekly regimen and what products do you use
_I shampoo and DC weekly.  I use normally pre poo with oils (JBCO; grapeseed; EVCO; avocado and olive oil) If I don't do a pre poo I clarify then use the oils as a HOT.  I follow with a moisturizing shampoo; treat with Roux PC; DC with a moisture or moisture/protein conditioner.  Right now my moisture DC is Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair or Humecto and my moisture/protein is ORS Replenishing. I alternate weeks to keep my hair in balance.  I use Chi Straight Guard, PM Super Skinny Balm or Chi Silk Infusion as a leave in (not all at once, one or the other depending on my hair needs) and I rollerset with diluted Lottabody.  I only rollerset, no flat iron or direct heat. _
-what challenges have you joined, if any:  _I'm currently in the Use up your Stash challenge.  It's the only one right now.  I haven't been good with challenges in the past. _
-having any pressing problems or issues with your hair:  _My main problem is I have some thinness on the right side.  It's mostly due to a major setback I experienced in the end of 2011 and I got a major cut in Feb 2012.  But I have seen a lot of progress. _
-current length, goal length:  _My current length is right at shoulder length.  I was grazing full APL when I experienced my set back.  So my 1st goal is to get to that length with healthy hair.  My next goal will be MBL.  _


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 11, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Alright, lovely ladies......I need to make sure who is on the team with me... correct me if I'm wrong.....
> 
> *Team March*
> mschristine    Mid March    12 week stretch
> ...




WoohoO! We are all so close together with out relaxer dates. Fantastic. We can do this ya'll.


-Do you go to a salon or self relax and what type of relaxer do you use
My mom has been relaxing me for the past 4 years, occasionally a family friend will do it. However, I will be looking into self relaxing since I may be moving to a new area soon and wont have my mom/family friend to help me. Normally I use Motions Reglar No lye. I use this to texlax. I dont add anything into it right now. I just use it out the box and limit the time it stands on my hair (about 10 mins as apposed to 15-20) as well as I have eliminated combing through the sections. Finger smoothing is good enough for me.

-What is your daily and weekly regimen and what products do you use:

Major wash day (sunday): Co wash, DP, tea rinse under dp, flat iron or curl formers.

Cowash days (Tuesday/Thursday)

Pre-Poo and Chelating Shampoo: once a month. (maybe twice)

Daily: (if curly) keep experimenting with spritz, currently using green tea, cantu shea butter, evoo and water
(if flat ironed) cantu shea butter and hair silk.

My staples are: EVOO, Organixs Moroccan Argan Oil (I have both renewing and luxorious) and Tea Tree Oil Creme. Organics by Africas Best Olive Oil DP. Lutrasilk Placenta and Jojoba Oil Cholesteral. Redkin Extreme Conditioner. Cantu Shea Butter (daily), Paul Mitchell Heat Seal and Shampoo Two Clarifying, Mixed Chicks Hair silk, Miss Jessies Baby Butter Creme. Green Tea. Black tea and Chamomile.

-what challenges have you joined, if any

COWASH 2012, SL, APL and BSL 2013, Coffee, Tea, AVJ Challenge 2013​
-having any pressing problems or issues with your hair
Breakage and shedding. Still tweaking my regimen.
Dealing with dryness
Working on my ends.
Thickening hair
May be low porosity, still researching.
-current length, goal length

Grazing SL in the back. mini goal full SL. Goal length Full MBL.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 11, 2013)

Hairroots

I'm struggling!  I think I saw some breakage.... IDK.  It's THICK over here!  I'm itching to relax... only at 13 weeks.  I'm going to watch and straighten today and see if that helps


----------



## Hairroots (Jan 11, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Hairroots
> 
> I'm struggling!  I think I saw some breakage.... IDK.  It's THICK over here!  I'm itching to relax... only at 13 weeks.  I'm going to watch and straighten today and see if that helps


Don't do it. When are you seeing the breakage? What are you using to soften your new growth. I'm using aloe vera juice mix with oils as a spritzer.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 11, 2013)

Hairroots said:


> Don't do it. When are you seeing the breakage? What are you using to soften your new growth. I'm using aloe vera juice mix with oils as a spritzer.



I put some bee mine moisturizer on at night and seal with a grapeseed/caster oil mix...  I'm going to make sure I wash in sections and deep condition well today and see if that helps


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 11, 2013)

Alright Team March, hnntrr mschristine klsjackson GhanaGirl, I see the majority of us are self relaxers or aspiring self relaxers.

  I am glad that I have you ladies to bug with my qestions and anxieties before the big day.

I practiced tonight during my prepoo.  I am getting faster with my application and smoothing times, which is good.  But I am still overlapping and could greatly improve on my neatness.

I keep hearing good things about the Roux Porosity Control (klsjackson).  What does it do for your hair?  I guess I mean what is its purpose?  I am so scared to add anything to my regimen, but how will I know that something works for me if I don't try it.


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 12, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Alright Team March, @hnntrr  @mschristine  @klsjackson   @GhanaGirl, I see the majority of us are self relaxers or aspiring self relaxers.
> 
> I am glad that I have you ladies to bug with my qestions and anxieties before the big day.
> 
> ...



Mande30: I started using Roux PC when I began taking care of my own hair.  No matter what I did, my hair did not have that smooth texture it did when I went to the salon.  When I experienced my setback in 2011, it was like my hair went haywire!!! It wouldn't lay down and always looked dry and rough.  I began searching the boards and realized I may have a problem with porosity.  My understanding of the purpose of Roux PC (and products like it) is to make the hair cuticle lie down flatter.  

I began experimenting with different products and found Roux PC. I already had some in my stash, but I didn't know how to use it.  I tried using it many different ways, but the best for me is to include some in my DC or to use it by itself for 1 min or less, rinse and then apply my DC.  If I use it as a final rinse, it makes my hair dry and hard.  If I use it by itself for over a minute, it leaves my hair dry and unmanageable.  Go figure!! But it is now a staple in my routine.  I sometimes use French Perm Stabilizer.  Its a little stronger than Roux PC and can be very drying, but it excellent after a relaxer.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Henndigo day!  8 days til lift off!  Soooo ready for that touch up!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 12, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Henndigo day!  8 days til lift off!  Soooo ready for that touch up!



You are pumping me up!  It'll be time for my henndigo after I relax in 11 days, easy breezy because I'll have no NG to fuss over.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 12, 2013)

TheVioletVee. Where u at?

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 12, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> TheVioletVee. Where u at?
> 
> APL 2013, BSL 2013



I'm here!

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> You are pumping me up!  It'll be time for my henndigo after I relax in 11 days, easy breezy because I'll have no NG to fuss over.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I was going back and forth on whether to henndigo before or after...I settled on the added protection of before since I really want more of a texlaxed look than relaxed.  I hope my hair appreciates it.  Got my henndigo on, I'm under plastic and now I'm ready to watch the Showtime Free preview!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 12, 2013)

baddison Nix08 Cherry89

Hey Team 18 weeks!!! 

I really need to do a protein treatment tonight, but I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 12, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> baddison Nix08 Cherry89
> 
> Hey Team 18 weeks!!!
> 
> I really need to do a protein treatment tonight, but I'm feeling lazy.



Am I doing the math right we are relaxing at the end of April???


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 12, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Am I doing the math right we are relaxing at the end of April???



I think around April 18 or so.  My counter says I have 104 days left.

ETA: It's April 26

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## karenjoe (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm not worthy a buddy....

I'm 6 weeks
I relaxed my hair after a 6 mos stretch. 
I used a reg olive oil relaxer. I haven't used a reg relaxer in 6 yrs... 

I  relaxed my edges which are porous  in spots....  

the pretty soft curly hair got hard..... 
they started falling a out a few days later oh well my hair didn't fall out. 

I forgot how fast a reg relaxer go to work....


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 12, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30: I started using Roux PC when I began taking care of my own hair. No matter what I did, my hair did not have that smooth texture it did when I went to the salon. When I experienced my setback in 2011, it was like my hair went haywire!!! It wouldn't lay down and always looked dry and rough. I began searching the boards and realized I may have a problem with porosity. My understanding of the purpose of Roux PC (and products like it) is to make the hair cuticle lie down flatter.
> 
> I began experimenting with different products and found Roux PC. I already had some in my stash, but I didn't know how to use it. I tried using it many different ways, but the best for me is to include some in my DC or to use it by itself for 1 min or less, rinse and then apply my DC. If I use it as a final rinse, it makes my hair dry and hard. If I use it by itself for over a minute, it leaves my hair dry and unmanageable. Go figure!! But it is now a staple in my routine. I sometimes use French Perm Stabilizer. Its a little stronger than Roux PC and can be very drying, but it excellent after a relaxer.


 klsjackson  Does it have protein in it?  Ever since my protein overload I am so afraid of anything with protein in it.  But it sounds like something I would like to try.  Thanks for the tips on how you use it.  If I decide to get some I will be sure to let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 12, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> baddison Nix08 Cherry89
> 
> Hey Team 18 weeks!!!
> 
> I really need to do a protein treatment tonight, but I'm feeling lazy.







Nix08 said:


> Am I doing the math right we are relaxing at the end of April???





sunnieb, HiyaMe too! I just noticed that after this cowash I just did. My hair is getting that mushy feeling.., I know its still to early for the aphogee two-step( did it after my relaxer) So I might do an light egg and yogurt DC. What are you using?

Nix08, yes It is around the end of April. I don't know why I said April 6, I guess I was still counting the 16 weeks.., I relaxed on Dec, 22 so my 18 week would end on April 26


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 12, 2013)

This gonna be my style for the next 14 weeks, lol


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 12, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> This gonna be my style for the next 14 weeks, lol



Cute pony & juicy bun!  I like it.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 12, 2013)

^^^ THank you!

I didn't even know it was that thick, and I have been wearing this style for a few weeks. lol. I only noticed when I took these pictures. It dosen't feel too thick when I twist it around and pin it.. but boy was I wrong.. lol.. I even thought about using the banana clip buns Nix08 had mentioned, because I felt like my bun wasn't big enough.. I might still look into though! LOL


----------



## Toy (Jan 12, 2013)

Cherry89,love the bun,


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 12, 2013)

toys, Thanks!!

*I also didn't use any hair material, just twisted my real hair in a circular motion and bunned and pinned *


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 13, 2013)

I need to hang in these threads!  So much positivity & us helping each other.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> You are pumping me up!  It'll be time for my henndigo after I relax in 11 days, easy breezy because I'll have no NG to fuss over.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





Cattypus1 said:


> Henndigo day!  8 days til lift off!  Soooo ready for that touch up!



KiWiStyle Cattypus1
how many weeks post are you ladies?
 i will be 9 soon, and i am considering relaxing soon as well.  i don't have a buddy, but i am not one for super long stretches.  i wanted to hold out 12 weeks, but it's not looking good.  my new growth is being a little bugger!

scratch that idea.  i am relaxing tomorrow.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 13, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> This gonna be my style for the next 14 weeks, lol



That bun is too cute! Do u take it down everyday 2 M&S?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 13, 2013)

pelohello, *Thanks Hun  *

Yep, just about everyday. Unless I'm on a low Manipulation schedule, Then I only redo the bun after my co-washes. Which is about every 2 days, maybe 3 if i'm being lazy.. lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> pelohello, Thanks Hun
> 
> Yep, just about everyday. Unless I'm on a low Manipulation schedule, Then I only redo the bun after my co-washes. Which is about every 2 days, maybe 3 if i'm being lazy.. lol



I'm going to try that. Bunning for 2-3 days without taking it down, my new growth is so thick I can't see or hardly feel my scalp anymore. And I still have 4 weeks till my next TU. I DC x2 a week so I'm going to try and only manipulate my hair on those days. Wed and Sat


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 13, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle Cattypus1
> how many weeks post are you ladies?
> i will be 9 soon, and i am considering relaxing soon as well.  i don't have a buddy, but i am not one for super long stretches.  i wanted to hold out 12 weeks, but it's not looking good.  my new growth is being a little bugger!
> 
> scratch that idea.  i am relaxing tomorrow.



Yes shortdub78, you should join us!  Cattypus1 and I are light years apart in our stretch but she's texlaxing on 1/20 and I am relaxing on 1/24.  That should put you very close to 12 weeks, even if you hold off until then you will still be good to roll with us.  How about it, buddies?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 13, 2013)

Cherry89 Love the bun!

I still haven't done a protein treatment.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes shortdub78, you should join us!  Cattypus1 and I are light years apart in our stretch but she's texlaxing on 1/20 and I am relaxing on 1/24.  That should put you very close to 12 weeks, even if you hold off until then you will still be good to roll with us.  How about it, buddies?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Please join us shortdub78.  I'm actually considering waiting the 4 days so that KiWiStyle and I are on exactly the same schedule...I've gone this long, four more days should be a cake-walk.  Lets do it!




Okay, KiWiStyle, it's official. I pushed my tu day back to the 24th!  How 'bout it, shortdub78, you in?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Please join us shortdub78.  I'm actually considering waiting the 4 days so that KiWiStyle and I are on exactly the same schedule...I've gone this long, four more days should be a cake-walk.  Lets do it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 188921
> ...



i am going to try! thanks for including me!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 13, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Please join us shortdub78.  I'm actually considering waiting the 4 days so that KiWiStyle and I are on exactly the same schedule...I've gone this long, four more days should be a cake-walk.  Lets do it!
> 
> Okay, KiWiStyle, it's official. I pushed my tu day back to the 24th!  How 'bout it, shortdub78, you in?



Same day, cool!!  Let's do it!! Easy Breezy, right??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 13, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i am going to try! thanks for including me!



Great!  Welcome!  You can do it, just lean on us plus Cattypus1 is a pro stretcher now so I'm sure she can help with technique.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone left without a buddy? I'm 5 weeks post and want to try and strecth until mid march give or take


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey buddies @londonfog, @lovely_locks, and @sckri23! I am 4weeks post and I finally see some NG! This is my usual because even back in the day when I was going to the salon every week around week 4 my hair would get resistant. I love seeing my hair grow and its thicker than its ever been! What yall got going on?
> 
> Sckri- is your friend ok?


 
Hey ladies!! I reached 12 weeks post on Friday.  I used Grapeseed Oil all over on Thursday night & braided my hair back into cornrows & self relaxed Saturday morning with Elasta QP No base Relaxer-Mild. I'm glad that I read through the posts on LHCF to find out that the No-lye perm that I used last time is what had my hair dry a week later so I got the Lye this time.  I rinsed the perm out then used the Motions Silk Protein Deep Conditioner immediately after (didn't know it could be used that way but it says so on the container). Then shampooed with a neutralizing shampoo 4 times.  

I really like the results & I think that me piling the Grapeseed Oil on the a day & a half before kind of served in me slightly under-processing my hair.  I wanted to hold off on attempting to texlax but I guess it must have been meant. It did not come out bone straight but my NG curl pattern is definitely a lot more loose than what it was before relaxing & my hair still has some texture at the roots.  I'll see how my hair does after about 2 weeks to know if I want to stick with this relaxer as a staple.  I guess I'll be texlaxing from now on since I did it accidentally this time, LOL! Next relax date will be in April which will put me at 12 weeks again with the rest of you ladies!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2013)

londonfog

Any pics? How did you know that 12 weeks was your stretching number?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 13, 2013)

crlsweetie912 CafedeBelleza are ya'll 5 weeks post?

freckledface needs some buddies.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle. I have a henndigo question. Do you have a technique for edges? I can't seem I get the area right in front of my ears.  i don't really have sideburns to speak of but I have some strategically placed gray hairs...probably because the gray hair gods know the most evil place to put them and I can't seem to get them covered with my henndigo.  How do you get your edges?  I know is is not the henna thread but you're my buddy so I'm asking.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok Team 18 weeks, I finally got around to doing a protein treatment.  I'll rinse it out in about 15 min - when Revenge goes off. 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 13, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle. I have a henndigo question. Do you have a technique for edges? I can't seem I get the area right in front of my ears.  i don't really have sideburns to speak of but I have some strategically placed gray hairs...probably because the gray hair gods know the most evil place to put them and I can't seem to get them covered with my henndigo.  How do you get your edges?  I know is is not the henna thread but you're my buddy so I'm asking.



LOL, ask away and anytime .  Gray hair gods?! too funny!  I really don't have any techniques per se, I just apply the paste just past my hairline so I don't miss any hairs.  Are you afraid your face will stain orange if you get some on your skin?  If so, try putting Vaseline along your hairline prior to applying it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 13, 2013)

Team March-  klsjackson mschristine GhanaGirl hnntrr

I was hoping to self relax for the first time in March.  I was soliciting my mother to help with the back.  But I think that I will have to ax her because she is on that negativity stuff. (multiple mirrors or DH are my next options)

"I think you should just go to my Beautician to get your relaxer, you should not do it yourself"

"12 weeks is too long to go between relaxers, your hair is going to start to break".

I think that she is telling her Beautician everything I discuss with her.  And the Beautician is telling her that I am making a mistake.

I have to admit that I had doubts at first, but I just weighed the pros and cons (none, really) and come back to my senses.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 14, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Team March-  klsjackson mschristine GhanaGirl hnntrr
> 
> I was hoping to self relax for the first time in March.  I was soliciting my mother to help with the back.  But I think that I will have to ax her because she is on that negativity stuff. (multiple mirrors or DH are my next options)
> 
> ...



@mande..my mom says the same thing but now she sees how much thicker and healthier my hair is so she shut up


----------



## baddison (Jan 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Am I doing the math right we are relaxing at the end of April???


 
@Nix08, @Cherry89, @sunnieb

Yup! We should all be looking to relax around the weekend of April 26/27/28. However, since every year only has 52 weeks, realistically the breakdown is 17weeks + 18weeks + 17weeks = 52weeks

So, at some point in time, one of our stretches is really gonna be the FULL 18weeks. It can be your April stretch, or your August one, or your December one. 

Personally (since I'm such a stickler...) I have mapped out my year (Lord willing...) to relax using this schedule

1st Relaxer (17weeks after Dec 22nd) = April 20th
2nd Relaxer (18weesk after April 27th) = August 24th
3rd Relaxer (17weeks after Aug. 24th) = December 21st

Holla back..!!


----------



## baddison (Jan 14, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Ok Team 18 weeks, I finally got around to doing a protein treatment. I'll rinse it out in about 15 min - when Revenge goes off.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


 

LOL...I watch that show too


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 14, 2013)

baddison said:


> @Nix08, @Cherry89, @sunnieb
> 
> Yup! We should all be looking to relax around the weekend of April 26/27/28. However, since every year only has 52 weeks, realistically the breakdown is 17weeks + 18weeks + 17weeks = 52weeks
> 
> ...


 
My sweet stars...I just had heart palpitations....I'm gonna end up on team 'Failure'....I can totally feel my ng already and we still have months to go


----------



## baddison (Jan 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> My sweet stars...I just had heart palpitations....I'm gonna end up on *team 'Failure'*....I can totally feel my ng already and we still have months to go


 

Nix08, 
No you won't - NOT ON MY WATCH!!!  You will be fine...LOL!!  I'm beginning to feel some tufts of ng, too.  Just means we need to start upping our game of keeping ng nice and moist.  Don't want to really rush the year, but believe it or not, April will be here too soon.

We will cheer each other on.  That's the beauty of TEAMWORK.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 14, 2013)

baddison.....I initially had a goal of getting to doing relaxers 3 times a year. ...soooo I'm going to make a real effort at this. ...clearly with a 'teammate' like you I better


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 14, 2013)

Nix08 I'm tellin' ya baddison will keep us all on track!

I had no intentions on going 18 weeks last time, but she tricked me into holding out. 

I'm feeling a small bump of ng too, but we can do it!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 14, 2013)

sunnieb, how did that protein treatment turn out? I still haven't done mines. Soon as I get a hold of some eggs and yogurt.. lol

baddison, Nice schedule. My goal was to only relax every 6 months. But when I really calculated it, that is 24 weeks of new growth!! lol. I Don't think I will last.

Nix08, nooooo..  you can do it, lol. April will be here in not time, and think about all that amazing new growth you will retain, esp if you can feel it now. Aussie 3 min and cowashing has been my miracle saver! It keeps my new growth soft and moisturized.  We should also look into taking some MSM, dosen't that make your new growth softer and more manageable from what I heard..?

Update: Did a cowash with Vo5 smoothie/olive oil/molasses.


----------



## baddison (Jan 14, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> @baddison, Nice schedule. My goal was to only relax every 6 months. But when I really calculated it, that is 24 weeks of new growth!! lol. I Don't think I will last.
> 
> Update: Did a cowash with Vo5 smoothie/olive oil/molasses.


 
@Cherry89, the best thing about my schedule is that its the same every year.  The relaxers fall in the same 3 months each year.  Gotta tell you, I'm so used to this now, its like second nature. Cowashing, henna, moisture and protein. That's all I need for the best stretches!



sunnieb said:


> @Nix08 I'm tellin' ya @baddison will keep us all on track!
> 
> I had no intentions on going 18 weeks last time, but she tricked me into holding out.
> 
> ...


 sunnieb, 
Girl you know we gotta GO GET IT!!  

 We will be amazed - and PLEASED as punch - at the thickness we get with stretching.



Nix08 said:


> @baddison.....I initially had a goal of getting to doing relaxers 3 times a year. ...soooo I'm going to make a real effort at this. ...clearly with a 'teammate' like you I better


Nix08,  
You can do it. It gets tougher towards the end....the last 2 weeks or so. I just leave my hair alone for those final weeks. Moist buns 24-7, until relaxer day. Then I get my "prize".


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

I know I'm not in y'all team but this is giving me motivation and keeping me hopeful and focused too  thank you ladies!


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 14, 2013)

Anybody have luck with the natural yogurt relaxer to help them through a stretch?  because my NG is getting so real!  I'm only just past 13 weeks trying to make it to 20 and my NG already looks like :



Tell me the truth... is 20 weeks a pipe dream???!?? 



Hairroots


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 14, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Anybody have luck with the natural yogurt relaxer to help them through a stretch?  because my NG is getting so real!  I'm only just past 13 weeks trying to make it to 20 and my NG already looks like :
> 
> Tell me the truth... is 20 weeks a pipe dream???!??
> 
> Hairroots



Lucky girl!  I'll be 12 weeks post on Friday and my NG is half that.  It's no wonder I'm just making APL and barely that after 2 years on my HHJ.  I always knew I had slow growth but dang. I take my vitamins every day without fail, protective style and growth aids, the works.  

To answer your question, no it's not a pipe dream at all.  Keep going as long as you can manage the two textures without major breakage.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 14, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Team March-  @klsjackson   @mschristine  @GhanaGirl  @hnntrr
> 
> I was hoping to self relax for the first time in March.  I was soliciting my mother to help with the back.  But I think that I will have to ax her because she is on that negativity stuff. (multiple mirrors or DH are my next options)
> 
> ...




Mande30:  I initially had some doubts about self relaxing.  The first time I tried, my hair was seriously underprocessed and it looked awful, because the rest of my hair was relaxed bone straight.  The next relaxer I went to a salon and although she did a good job, my hair was too straight and I had several scalp burns.  Plus, it seemed like it was taking her forever to relax my hair.  So I told her I was burning and her reply was: Oh, okay I was waiting for you to tell me you were ready for me to rinse it out.  erplexed  

I decided that day to learn to do my own relaxers and I would not trust another person to do it.  I searched the boards and read the self-relax thread several times.  I tried some of the techniques using conditioner, until I had a system that worked for me.  There were many days I was thankful that it was "just conditioner".  I had a successful self-relaxing experience in December and I feel confident moving forward.  I also have learned on my journey what my hair needs and techniques that don't work for me, so I feel confident with stretching my relaxer 12 weeks.  As long as I keep the my new growth moisturized and incorporate protein, I won't have to worry about breakage.  You will make some mistakes on your HHJ, but you will learn from them and you won't be as upset if you relied on someone and they messed up your hair.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 14, 2013)

Babygrowth...feel free to join the team

GrowAHead ...it better not be a pipe dream because I'm sure my ng will look like that in a few weeks....

baddison and Cherry89 the length prize/surprise is what is giving me great hope of being able to do this  I'm planning my strategy - think I'll up my steams to 3 times a week when it starts to get rough.  I already cowash daily so I can't up that...maybe I'll do a morning spritz before work to help with styling then too...we'll see.

I've been doing scalp massages daily and I've started drinking 60oz of herbal tea/water a day...I think that's why my ng is so prominent already...however, I'm on a mission of WL by the end of this year and if I plan on getting there I need some real serious efforts


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle
can you tell me again how to use the Roux Porosity Control Corrector again?
can i use my regular shampoo? 

once i get my hair back under control by the end of next month or March, i will be in a protective style, so i will still be on schedule to relax again with you ladies.  my hair will need the break anyway.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle Nix08  I'ma try to hang in there!  I need to start carrying some moisturizer in my purse - my NG gets thirsty throughout the day!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 14, 2013)

That a GREAT idea GrowAHead  as I get into this 18 week stretch I'm going to do that too


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 14, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> can you tell me again how to use the Roux Porosity Control Corrector again?
> can i use my regular shampoo?
> 
> once i get my hair back under control by the end of next month or March, i will be in a protective style, so i will still be on schedule to relax again with you ladies.  my hair will need the break anyway.



I usually use it as instructed.  After my poo (any), I squeeze out the access water and apply the roux PC, I work it through for about a minute or two then rinse.  A lot if people add it to their DC and have reported remarkably soft and smooth hair, I've done it too and liked the results.  Lastly, it can also be applied as your final rinse to close the cuticle and lock in all the moisture from your DC.  Either way, you'll be good.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 14, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> KiWiStyle Nix08  I'ma try to hang in there!  I need to start carrying some moisturizer in my purse - my NG gets thirsty throughout the day!



I put my creamy leave in, distilled water and a little Amla oil in this tiny spray bottle to give my NG an instant moisture boost.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL, ask away and anytime .  Gray hair gods?! too funny!  I really don't have any techniques per se, I just apply the paste just past my hairline so I don't miss any hairs.  Are you afraid your face will stain orange if you get some on your skin?  If so, try putting Vaseline along your hairline prior to applying it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I actually do put it there, it just doesn't seem to take.  It really doesn't stain my skin either...I'm already good and brown.... I think it might be because I push the wrap above my ears because ill give myself a headache if I wrap my ears.  I upped my percentage of indigo too so my hair looks a lot closer to black than the ruddy, brown of my natural color so it's really obvious where it doesn't seem to take the color.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

baddison said:


> @Nix08, @Cherry89, @sunnieb
> 
> Yup! We should all be looking to relax around the weekend of April 26/27/28. However, since every year only has 52 weeks, realistically the breakdown is 17weeks + 18weeks + 17weeks = 52weeks
> 
> ...



This made me map out my relaxer schedule! Lol! I was all over the place at first! Thanks for that. I'm more like 17 wks (April 13th), 16 wks (Aug 3), and 19wks (Dec 14th)! Yay!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I put my creamy leave in, distilled water and a little Amla oil in this tiny spray bottle to give my NG an instant moisture boost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How much leave in do you use KiWiStyle?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 14, 2013)

Cherry89 - my hair is golden!

I will try not to go so long between protein treatments again.  I used Motions CPR and let sit for 2 hours last night while I did house stuff.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> How much leave in do you use KiWiStyle?



Maybe a third of the bottle.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 14, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I actually do put it there, it just doesn't seem to take.  It really doesn't stain my skin either...I'm already good and brown.... I think it might be because I push the wrap above my ears because ill give myself a headache if I wrap my ears.  I upped my percentage of indigo too so my hair looks a lot closer to black than the ruddy, brown of my natural color so it's really obvious where it doesn't seem to take the color.



Hmmm, it should still stain that area even if it's not covered.  This one is a tough cookie to crack...did you ask on the henna thread??  Maybe your hair is more resistant in that area?  Do you ever have problem relaxing, curling or straightening that area?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Cherry89 - my hair is golden!
> 
> I will try not to go so long between protein treatments again.  I used Motions CPR and let sit for 2 hours last night while I did house stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



how often do you normally do protein treatments?


----------



## Hairroots (Jan 14, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Anybody have luck with the natural yogurt relaxer to help them through a stretch?  because my NG is getting so real!  I'm only just past 13 weeks trying to make it to 20 and my NG already looks like :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GrowAHead. Hang in there buddy. I'm at 20 weeks now with 8 more to go. If I can do it, so can you. I've has success with the natural relaxer before. Give it a try. Put your hair in a bun and don't mess with it for a week. I just keep my edges laid down with amp pro black gel.


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 14, 2013)

@klsjackson Thanks. That is just what I needed. Yes, I am afraid. But I must do this and I can do this.  

I'm mostly afraid of underprocessing. What led to you underprocessing the first time?

mschristine   I can't wait for my mom to see or to admit that my hair is actually doing better.  I know she can see the difference now, she even told me that it was pretty.  But she just can't bring herself to say that it is due to the things that I have learned and my HHJ.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 14, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> how often do you normally do protein treatments?



Babygrowth -  when my hair was severely damaged, I did them weekly.  Now I try to do them twice a month.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anyone want to be my buddy.I need serious help.I usually get a relaxer every other month so about every 8 weeks.I need to know whats a good time to go between relaxers.2013 is hopefully my year for healthy hair and I need as much support that I can get.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 14, 2013)

Luckyladyj said:


> Does anyone want to be my buddy.I need serious help.I usually get a relaxer every other month so about every 8 weeks.I need to know whats a good time to go between relaxers.2013 is hopefully my year for healthy hair and I need as much support that I can get.



Hello!  I'm buddies with pink219 but I'd love to be yours also & help whenever I can. Every 8 weeks is good. I wouldn't stretch for long periods right off the bat. I would get a solid regimen down packed first & then add a week gradually to your relaxer stretches until you find your comfort zone. Mine is 12 weeks, I had too much shedding & breakage when I did 16 but everyone's hair is different. pink219 has tried a lot of relaxers so she can suggest 1 based on her experience and your current needs. 

Welcome!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 14, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> lamaria211 i used Nairobi. I love how my edges stay smooth but I'm thinking of making a switch. What do you use? I'm thinking of doing some hard protein this weekend. When and if will you?



I didn't see an answer, excuse me if i missed it. I've seen you like the CON argan oil line... I'm thinking about it.

What's your reggie? Length? And goal for 2013?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 14, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Hello!  I'm buddies with pink219 but I'd love to be yours also & help whenever I can. Every 8 weeks is good. I wouldn't stretch for long periods right off the bat. I would get a solid regimen down packed first & then add a week gradually to your relaxer stretches until you find your comfort zone. Mine is 12 weeks, I had too much shedding & breakage when I did 16 but everyone's hair is different. pink219 has tried a lot of relaxers so she can suggest 1 based on her experience and your current needs.
> 
> Welcome!



Bebezazueta you attribute shedding to needing a touch up? I'm shedding like crazy and texlax.... and thinking of throwing in the towel early.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 14, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Bebezazueta you attribute shedding to needing a touch up? I'm shedding like crazy and texlax.... and thinking of throwing in the towel early.



For me it was. I did tea rinses & I still shed like crazy. I lost a lot of hair too. My stylist also noticed that after she relaxes my hair it sheds a lot when I go longer than 12 weeks. My best stretch was at 10-11 weeks. Stylist said there was minimal shedding & no breakage at relaxer time.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 14, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> For me it was. I did tea rinses & I still shed like crazy. I lost a lot of hair too. My stylist also noticed that after she relaxes my hair it sheds a lot when I go longer than 12 weeks. My best stretch was at 10-11 weeks. Stylist said there was minimal shedding & no breakage at relaxer time.



I'm 8 weeks now. I'm tempted to do hard protein this week. Watch the shedding and maybe relax next week. Thank you


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 14, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I'm 8 weeks now. I'm tempted to do hard protein this week. Watch the shedding and maybe relax next week. Thank you



You're welcome! Great plan. My hair loves protein so increasing that has really helped.


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 14, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> You're welcome! Great plan. My hair loves protein so increasing that has really helped.



I have heard too much protein is damaging to your hair.Is that  a myth?


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 14, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson Thanks. That is just what I needed. Yes, I am afraid. But I must do this and I can do this.
> 
> I'm mostly afraid of underprocessing. What led to you underprocessing the first time?
> 
> mschristine   I can't wait for my mom to see or to admit that my hair is actually doing better.  I know she can see the difference now, she even told me that it was pretty.  But she just can't bring herself to say that it is due to the things that I have learned and my HHJ.



Mande30: I was nervous about using a chemical and didn't use enough perm, didn't smooth correctly and rinsed out too soon.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 14, 2013)

Toy, how are you doing? What have you been doing with your hair lately?

I have been wearing my hair in a bun. Co-washing mid-week and DC'ing with steam twice a week. I have 24 days before relaxer day. I am counting each day.


----------



## Toy (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Rozlewis,I have been wearing pigtails,buns easiest hair style I can find to not really have to deal with this hair..it's getting really tough. I am counting the days to.Thanks for checking on me.


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 14, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30: I was nervous about using a chemical and didn't use enough perm, didn't smooth correctly and rinsed out too soon.


 
klsjackson  What is the correct and incorrect way to smooth?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hmmm, it should still stain that area even if it's not covered.  This one is a tough cookie to crack...did you ask on the henna thread??  Maybe your hair is more resistant in that area?  Do you ever have problem relaxing, curling or straightening that area?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Nope.  the hair right there is probably the only part of my hair that will behave.  It's really a kind of small area and I'm sure nobody cares about it but me.  You can't even see it unless I pull my hair back.  I'm going to figure it out.  The other problem is that I changed my henna mix so that hair is still brown and the gray with its uncooperative self is still a ruddy red, brown where the length of my hair looks really, really dark almost black.  I'll check the henna thread, thanks.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 14, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I didn't see an answer, excuse me if i missed it. I've seen you like the CON argan oil line... I'm thinking about it.
> 
> What's your reggie? Length? And goal for 2013?



I use ors relaxer! I may try the CON line relaxer since I like the other products so much.
my current length is



My reggie is on Wed I DC on dry hair for 30 min using heat then CW. Add my leave ins bun and air dry.
on sat I pre poo with oil (evoo, evoco, GSO or walnut oil) wash with CON Argan oil poo, DC (my deep conditioners vary) CW, leave ins bun and air dry. Every other day I M&S.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 14, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I use ors relaxer! I may try the CON line relaxer since I like the other products so much.
> my current length is
> 
> My reggie is on Wed I DC on dry hair for 30 min using heat then CW. Add my leave ins bun and air dry.
> on sat I pre poo with oil (evoo, evoco, GSO or walnut oil) wash with CON Argan oil poo, DC (my deep conditioners vary) CW, leave ins bun and air dry. Every other day I M&S.



I'm thinking of making a relaxer switch. My shedding is crazy. I may check out the silk elements again. Your reggie looks like what i planned for mine except the prepoo with oil on Wednesday. I've been lazy this last week but I'm going to get back to it. I think i will get some protein in this week.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 14, 2013)

Luckyladyj said:


> I have heard too much protein is damaging to your hair.Is that  a myth?



For those who are protein sensitive. My hair is coarse & need it. Achieving Protein moisture balance through trial and error by gradually introducing more protein to see how your hair reacts and following up with moisture is really how I figured it out.


----------



## pink219 (Jan 15, 2013)

I caved in! I didnt wanna do it....but I permed the front of my hair with design essentials (no lye). I needed to blend my hair with a half wig:-\ 

My hair might be a tad over processed because I call myself doing a corrective too. Although my hair is straight, It is dry:'(  No more no lye for me. Im just gonna use silk elements lye frm here on out...it wasnt bad at all as far as lye goes... as I recall.

Im gonna try my best to leave my head alone at least till May...but hopefully September... 

Yall wish me luck :-|


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 15, 2013)

pink219 said:


> I caved in! I didnt wanna do it....but I permed the front of my hair with design essentials (no lye). I needed to blend my hair with a half wig:-\
> 
> My hair might be a tad over processed because I call myself doing a corrective too. Although my hair is straight, It is dry:'(  No more no lye for me. Im just gonna use silk elements lye frm here on out...it wasnt bad at all as far as lye goes... as I recall.
> 
> ...



pink219 yes ma'am hide your hair but first get your moisture back lady. Do you shampoo with chelating shampoo? Then use a moisturizing DC with a final rinse with roux pc?  When I used no lye, this got my hair back right


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 15, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Nope.  the hair right there is probably the only part of my hair that will behave.  It's really a kind of small area and I'm sure nobody cares about it but me.  You can't even see it unless I pull my hair back.  I'm going to figure it out.  The other problem is that I changed my henna mix so that hair is still brown and the gray with its uncooperative self is still a ruddy red, brown where the length of my hair looks really, really dark almost black.  I'll check the henna thread, thanks.



It's a strange mystery and I think I would be bothered by it to.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 15, 2013)

sunnieb, I need to try that. I only used aphogee 2 step, the hardcore protein. Is that a light protein treatment. I need more protein now since I went back to daily co-washing?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 15, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> sunnieb, I need to try that. I only used aphogee 2 step, the hardcore protein. Is that a light protein treatment. I need more protein now since I went back to daily co-washing?



Cherry89 - yes, it's a light protein treatment.  I love the way it makes my hair feel!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Jewell (Jan 15, 2013)

My last texlax was 11/04/12, and next TU is 04/04/13 or around there at 5 months post. Might try n do 6 months and TU in May, but my NG was atrocious while 8 mos preg in Nov., and I couldnt make it to 6 mos. Good thing I did TU in Nov cuz my baby was delivered early exactly 1 month after my TU and I didnt wanna deal with all that NG. I was in too much pain to even run a comb thru my hair...it stayed under a scarf and in a braid. Hope at my next TU I will be WHIP length or grazing.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 15, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I'm thinking of making a relaxer switch. My shedding is crazy. I may check out the silk elements again. Your reggie looks like what i planned for mine except the prepoo with oil on Wednesday. I've been lazy this last week but I'm going to get back to it. I think i will get some protein in this week.



My shedding is actually not bad. I'm thinking by week 10+ it will most likely increase but I have a plan to avoid manipulation and use my queen Helene garlic poo on my next few wash days leading up to my TU. What day did you plan on ending your stretch?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2013)

Ms. Tiki, I will TU this Thursday. I'm 11 weeks post (I think).


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 15, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> My shedding is actually not bad. I'm thinking by week 10+ it will most likely increase but I have a plan to avoid manipulation and use my queen Helene garlic poo on my next few wash days leading up to my TU. What day did you plan on ending your stretch?



i have some of that poo. I'm going to use it tonight. Thanks for the reminder. I was thinking early but I'm going for the 12 weeks so Tuesday the 12th. I'm inching to bsl and refuse to trim looking back this is how my hair grows.


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 15, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson  What is the correct and incorrect way to smooth?



Mande30:  I'm not an expert, but the first time I took too long to apply the perm and I didn't really take my time and smooth each section, so I was very underprocessed.  This time I was able to apply in less time, I allowed the perm to "sit" for about 3 mins. Then I smoothed each section (took about 5 mins) and my hair was straight.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm seeing a lot of shedding.. I saw as much shedding yesterday as I normally see in 3-4 days.  This is a heeecckkkk naw.  I'm going to try a couple things (tea rinse or some garlic) but if it's not improved over the next couple days I'll be relaxing on Saturday.  14 weeks is still a respectable stretch!

sorry buddy  Hairroots


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 15, 2013)

Got my some coconut oil for sealin those ends along with my Cantu, I was going to get Argan or Castor oil but it seemed a little heavy for my hair...since I think even EVOO is a little too heavy for my hair.. Yeah Lookin forward to THAT.


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 15, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Got my some coconut oil for sealin those ends along with my Cantu, I was going to get Argan or Castor oil but it seemed a little heavy for my hair...since I think even EVOO is a little too heavy for my hair.. Yeah Lookin forward to THAT.


 
hnntrr  I seal with coconut oil.  Since it is in its solid form when I apply it, at first I was applying way too much.  I was wondering (duh) why my hair was so oily.  Now I am a little lighter with my hand and know that a little goes a loooooong way.  I love the coconut oil.  I do believe it is one of the reasons that I don't have to have protein that often.  I also prepoo with it to prevent hygral fatigue.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 15, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> hnntrr  I seal with coconut oil.  Since it is in its solid form when I apply it, at first I was applying way too much.  I was wondering (duh) why my hair was so oily.  Now I am a little lighter with my hand and know that a little goes a loooooong way.  I love the coconut oil.  I do believe it is one of the reasons that I don't have to have protein that often.  I also prepoo with it to prevent hygral fatigue.



So you just put it allll over your hair or just the ends? 
Normally I put the Cantu like over half my hair? If that makes sense? Focusing mostly on the ends. 

And thats good to know cause the jar I bought is bigger than I anticipated. Good to know I wont have to melt it down to use it (unless I wanna add it to something).


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 15, 2013)

So you just put it allll over your hair or just the ends?
Normally I put the Cantu like over half my hair? If that makes sense? Focusing mostly on the ends.

And thats good to know cause the jar I bought is bigger than I anticipated. Good to know I wont have to melt it down to use it (unless I wanna add it to something).[/QUOTE]

Does the Cantu have protein in it? If so, by using it so often, that may be the source of the straw feel you have going. I'm not an expert but it crossed my mind so I thought I would chime in.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 15, 2013)

> Does the Cantu have protein in it? If so, by using it so often, that may be the source of the straw feel you have going. I'm not an expert but it crossed my mind so I thought I would chime in.



Jobwright 

I am not sure, its the cantu shea butter growth and strengthing daily leave in. I will have to look into the ingredients. But I haven't used ANY product on my hair in like a week since I was sick with the flu (only water cause thats literally all i could do) so I am attributing that to my ends problem right this moment.

 Usually I am ok with the Cantu at night and they feel ok in the morning...then again I always wrap it and then bun the next day with using the cantu. Whenever I wear it out it tends to dry quickly and gets straw-ey again...hence the coconut oil. (since I cant moisturize twice a day a lot of the time due to work/school.)

Ill keep that in mind and look when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 15, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> So you just put it allll over your hair or just the ends?
> Normally I put the Cantu like over half my hair? If that makes sense? Focusing mostly on the ends.
> 
> And thats good to know cause the jar I bought is bigger than I anticipated. Good to know I wont have to melt it down to use it (unless I wanna add it to something).



Does the Cantu have protein in it? If so, by using it so often, that may be the source of the straw feel you have going. I'm not an expert but it crossed my mind so I thought I would chime in.[/QUOTE]

I used to use cantu, but it made my hair too hard too. It does have protein in it. Since I'm 2wks post, I thinking of using it again to help w/ putting more protein in my hair.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 15, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Does the Cantu have protein in it? If so, by using it so often, that may be the source of the straw feel you have going. I'm not an expert but it crossed my mind so I thought I would chime in.
> 
> I used to use cantu, but it made my hair too hard too. It does have protein in it. Since I'm 2wks post, I thinking of using it again to help w/ putting more protein in my hair.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Is there a good water-based moisturizer I can use as an alternative? Anything that you use that you found helpful?


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 15, 2013)

I have been reading a lot about baggying.  You could try that at night, just on the ends. Or you could try Scurl on the ends before you bun.  Seal with coconut oil if you like the way it feels, then tuck the ends under the bun so they are protected and stay moisturizer for a while.  I have been trying this on my DD's ends.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 15, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Is there a good water-based moisturizer I can use as an alternative? Anything that you use that you found helpful?



I like 2 use scurl & QP elasta mango butter. I use the scurl if I'm wearing my hair curly/braidout & QP if straight. I plan on using some homemade rose water this weekend as a moisturizer.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## karenjoe (Jan 15, 2013)

i am!!! I"m 7 weeks this week. 

I'm going 12 weeks...... how about you?


----------



## baddison (Jan 15, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> I'm seeing a lot of shedding.. I saw as much shedding yesterday as I normally see in 3-4 days. This is a heeecckkkk naw. I'm going to try a couple things (tea rinse or some garlic) but if it's not improved over the next couple days I'll be relaxing on Saturday. 14 weeks is still a respectable stretch!
> 
> sorry buddy @Hairroots


 
GrowAHead 
LOL!! 14 weeks is *DEFINITELY* a respectable stretch.  Two thumbs up!!


----------



## karenjoe (Jan 15, 2013)

oh well..... I'm solo.


----------



## baddison (Jan 15, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Is there a good water-based moisturizer I can use as an alternative? Anything that you use that you found helpful?


 
hnntrr, I like to use a mixture of S-Curl & jojoba oil for a great non-protein, water-based moisturizer.  I baggy with it, and then in the am, I seal in the "dampness" with EVCoconutOil.

Also, I have found the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Mist to be nice too.  Really great fragrance, water-based mist with nice ingredients too.

Contains de-ionized water, Cocos Nucifera (coconut) oil*, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea butter)*, silk protein, essential oil blend, Melia Azadirachta (Neem) seed oil, algae extract, Hyssopus Officinalis extract, Salvia Officinalis (sage) leaf and Equisetum Arvense extract, Lonicera Caprifolium (honeysuckle) flower and Lonicera Japonica (Japanese honeysuckle) flower extract and Tocopherol (vitamin E). *Denotes certified organic ingredients.


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 15, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> So you just put it allll over your hair or just the ends?
> Normally I put the Cantu like over half my hair? If that makes sense? Focusing mostly on the ends.
> 
> And thats good to know cause the jar I bought is bigger than I anticipated. Good to know I wont have to melt it down to use it (unless I wanna add it to something).


 
@hnntrr- when I seal with it I put it lightly all over. When I add a little to my hands and rub them together, that usually melts it. When I prepoo with it I put a lot all over. Right now, I am adding it to conditioner to practice my self relaxing at prepoo. I have found that the consistency is better when I melt it down, slightly, to add the conditioner. But usually it just softens up (not melts) in my cabinet. I guess its from the heat of the house.

Also, I use S Curl No Drip Moisturizer as my water- based moisturizer. My hair has done very well with it.


----------



## Toy (Jan 15, 2013)

I wish I was relaxing this weekend my hair is a mess. Just a little vent.


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok so I am new at this.I really want heatlthy hair.I am tired of breakage split ends etc.I usually get relaxers every 8 weeks.My hair was extremely dry until i came on this board and found out  about moisturizing and sealing. I need to develop a routine but i dont knw where to start.

I have heard girls mentioning neurralizing shampoos.can someone please tell me why this is good for your hair? I have even seen some girls say they dont shampoo at all and all they do is use conditioners.Some people dont get trims at all.I was told trims help your hair stay healthy and strong.I am so confused can someone please help me understand hair care a little better.


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 15, 2013)

Luckyladyj said:


> Ok so I am new at this.I really want heatlthy hair.I am tired of breakage split ends etc.I usually get relaxers every 8 weeks.My hair was extremely dry until i came on this board and found out about moisturizing and sealing. I need to develop a routine but i dont knw where to start.
> 
> I have heard girls mentioning neurralizing shampoos.can someone please tell me why this is good for your hair? I have even seen some girls say they dont shampoo at all and all they do is use conditioners.Some people dont get trims at all.I was told trims help your hair stay healthy and strong.I am so confused can someone please help me understand hair care a little better.


 
Luckyladyj   I started my healthy hair care journey in July 2012.  I initially learned how to take better care of my hair from reading* "The Science of Black Hair" by Audrey Davis-Sivasothy*.  This book explains everything and goes into great detail.  I have read through it twice and use it as a reference.  After reading this I discovered this website.  I highly recommend the book for anyone that wants to start out on a healthy hair care journey. All of your questions will be answered and then some.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 16, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> @londonfog
> 
> Any pics? How did you know that 12 weeks was your stretching number?


 
I sure did take some pics, I'll post them when I get home!  The last stretch was 10 weeks for me & I decided to aim for 12 weeks this time depending on how I was able to manage my NG.  Around 11 weeks it was getting extreme but I still pushed for 12 weeks. I think that the longer my hair gets then the longer I might be able to stretch since I'll be able to go for ponytails and braid outs.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 16, 2013)

5 weeks post, noting NG? I think. Maybe 1/4 of an inch. I texted so lightly its hard to tell. Looking forward to checking at 10 weeks post.


----------



## Hairroots (Jan 16, 2013)

baddison said:


> GrowAHead
> LOL!! 14 weeks is *DEFINITELY* a respectable stretch.  Two thumbs up!!


GrowAHead after you do the tea rinse moisture and seal. Can you wear a bun for a week without combing your hear for a week? That's what I've  been doing and it's working. However if your shedding doesn't stop then all means RELAX .


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Luckyladyj   I started my healthy hair care journey in July 2012.  I initially learned how to take better care of my hair from reading "The Science of Black Hair" by Audrey Davis-Sivasothy.  This book explains everything and goes into great detail.  I have read through it twice and use it as a reference.  After reading this I discovered this website.  I highly recommend the book for anyone that wants to start out on a healthy hair care journey. All of your questions will be answered and then some.



Co-signing on The Science!  That book is what lead me to this forum also.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 16, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> My shedding is actually not bad. I'm thinking by week 10+ it will most likely increase but I have a plan to avoid manipulation and use my queen Helene garlic poo on my next few wash days leading up to my TU. What day did you plan on ending your stretch?


 
Hey Buddy, its our hair day!!!! 

Here are my plans for today:

Steaming with QH cholesterol mixed with proclaim oil for a hour, rinse, co wash with As I am coconut cowash (I like this stuff) add my leave ins, seal and call today complete. 

I want to learn to rollerset but I dont have the patience or the time my baby is a constant nurser so my time is always short.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I sure did take some pics, I'll post them when I get home!  The last stretch was 10 weeks for me & I decided to aim for 12 weeks this time depending on how I was able to manage my NG.  Around 11 weeks it was getting extreme but I still pushed for 12 weeks. I think that the longer my hair gets then the longer I might be able to stretch since I'll be able to go for ponytails and braid outs.



Yep! Exactly how I feel. All I can do is wear wigs or half wigs really.


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey ladies, I'm 2 weeks post tomorrow and so far so good.  Did a deep condition with AOHSR yesterday, co-washed with Silk Dreams Whip My Hair, creamy leave in and moisturizer from Shi-naturals and sealed with grape seed oil. My hair is in 2 cornrows that I'll take down and pin up for church tonight. Will moisturize and seal when I get home tonight.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 16, 2013)

KiWiStyle and shortdub78. 8 days to go!  Hard protein and DC tonight for me, what's your plan?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle and shortdub78. 8 days to go!  Hard protein and DC tonight for me, what's your plan?



YES, we're at the 1 week count down!!!  I'm terrified of doing a protein treatment because my ends have been dry and breaking so I've been conditioning and moisturizing like crazy.  My next wash day is Saturday, maybe Sunday and I'm not sure if I will do protein at all.  I won't clarify either because I did that less than two weeks ago.  I'm torn :-(.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> shortdub78. 8 days to go!  Hard protein and DC tonight for me, what's your plan?



i cowashed and dc'ed last night.  i don't know if you saw my posts, but i went ahead and relaxed this past Sunday.  my mother did it for me and she relaxed me root to tip. so i have been working on the process of repairing my hair.  but i will still be able to stretch with you ladies for the next round.  i plan on getting braids or something in March, since i will be in recovery and newborn mode around that time.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 17, 2013)

CafedeBelleza
Buddy how are you doing?
I'm shedding something TERRIBLE!
I ordered the alter ego garlic treatment and I'm thinking about getting braids or twists to leave it be.  But they are so EXPENSIVE here....


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

londonfog, sckri23, lovely_locks

Hey ladies! I treated my hair on Tuesday and its feeling mighty fine! Prepooed for 36 hrs with Hair trigger and Jar of joe, shampooed eith Elasta qp creme shampoo, rinsed ith SSI honey rinse, DC with Silk dreams vanilla silk with chamomile and green tea underneathe and eve oil on top... my hair is soft and moisturized. My style of choice has been a low braid so that my longest ends are in with my scarf on top and knit cap! I'm too lazy to wig it but my hair is still hidden. I can't wait until some products I ordered arrive! It will definitely up my moisture levels! Vanilla silk is an instant staple!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 17, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i cowashed and dc'ed last night.  i don't know if you saw my posts, but i went ahead and relaxed this past Sunday.  my mother did it for me and she relaxed me root to tip. so i have been working on the process of repairing my hair.  but i will still be able to stretch with you ladies for the next round.  i plan on getting braids or something in March, since i will be in recovery and newborn mode around that time.



Baby due in March?...I thought I saw something a while back...congratulations!  You're just week or so ahead of KiWiStyle and me...we're still buddies. I'm working on some repairs myself after my 2012 setback that started my HHJ.  I really think I have chosen to ignore the craziness that is going on with my hair.  One morning my DH asked me if I was going to comb my hair before I left for work...I told him gravity was going to take care of it...so late in my stretch I have to pretend that the mirror doesn't exist...some times I just have to turn my head and keep it moving.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> YES, we're at the 1 week count down!!!  I'm terrified of doing a protein treatment because my ends have been dry and breaking so I've been conditioning and moisturizing like crazy.  My next wash day is Saturday, maybe Sunday and I'm not sure if I will do protein at all.  I won't clarify either because I did that less than two weeks ago.  I'm torn :-(.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I ended up doing Kerafuse protein condish with some Shea Moisture on top under heat. I really hate the way Kerafuse smells but it seems to work.  Followed that with the Headdress leave-in and the Wen styling gel for my twist-out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I ended up doing Kerafuse protein condish with some Shea Moisture on top under heat. I really hate the way Kerafuse smells but it seems to work.  Followed that with the Headdress leave-in and the Wen styling gel for my twist-out.



Sounds like a nice wash day. Almost there.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Baby due in March?...I thought I saw something a while back...congratulations!  You're just week or so ahead of KiWiStyle and me...we're still buddies. I'm working on some repairs myself after my 2012 setback that started my HHJ.  I really think I have chosen to ignore the craziness that is going on with my hair.  One morning my DH asked me if I was going to comb my hair before I left for work...I told him gravity was going to take care of it...so late in my stretch I have to pretend that the mirror doesn't exist...some times I just have to turn my head and keep it moving.



This is hilarious!!! Please don't tell me you leave the house looking all crazy girl, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> This is hilarious!!! Please don't tell me you leave the house looking all crazy girl, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You should see me rolling down the x-way finger combing so that I don't look like A bush woman by the time I get to work, sometimes "all crazy" is as good as it gets!  I'm not winning any beauty contests but I'm clean. LOL I'll be all cute again next week, though. 
7 days...bye, bye bush woman!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 17, 2013)

Team 18 Weeks Round Up Time!!!

baddison Nix08 Cherry89

How ya'll doin'?


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 17, 2013)

Still holding in over here, my new growth is kicking in, lol.
 I just did a protein treatment with real mayo ( until I can get a hold of some that golden CPR) rinsed out, and applied some aussie 3 min as conditioner and leave in. Pinned into a side bun


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

Doing well over here  Practicing doing updo's.... as that's going to be my go to for the 18 weeks


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Baby due in March?...I thought I saw something a while back...congratulations!  You're just week or so ahead of KiWiStyle and me...we're still buddies. I'm working on some repairs myself after my 2012 setback that started my HHJ.  I really think I have chosen to ignore the craziness that is going on with my hair.  One morning my DH asked me if I was going to comb my hair before I left for work...I told him gravity was going to take care of it...so late in my stretch I have to pretend that the mirror doesn't exist...some times I just have to turn my head and keep it moving.



 you sound like me at this point!

but you will have it goin on again in a few days!  i still had a rough patch that felt a little raised, so i just decided to put a little Roux PC on it, and it smoothed it right out.  i think the next time i dc, i will add it to my conditioner.

i noticed that i gained some length, but i think i got more thickness.  you know how that comes first?  i get thickness, then the relaxer after that, i get length.  i am going to try to hold on to this hair with all of my strength!

hey ladies, please show some pics of your relaxer touchups!  i would show mine, but it's in recovery mode and i don't feel like using anything heat to straighten it out all the way.  i will post a pic in a month or so, so you ladies can see my progress.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's pics of my relaxer 2wks ago. I posted these some where else but I can't remember where; so excuse the repeats if you guys have seen these already.

The 1st two pics are before my relaxer and then the rest are after.

I used Linanage Shea Butter Texturizer, LYE.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

^^gorgeous shiny hair!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 18, 2013)

Loving & nickpoopie

We r 2wks post!!! YAY! Any weekend plans?

This weekend will be the 1st time me washing my hair since relaxing 2wks ago. I plan on spraying my scalp w/ rose water and appying some walnut oil on my ends (like a pre-poo). Next I will DC on dry hair for a couple of hours & then shampoo w/ Joico K-Pak reconstructor and then apply Ahogee(sp) 2min and then co-rinse w/ some Herbal Essence. 

As far as style, I think I will either due a WnG or a braid out in the front of my hair and a french roll in the back.


----------



## baddison (Jan 18, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Team 18 Weeks Round Up Time!!!
> 
> @baddison @Nix08 @Cherry89
> 
> How ya'll doin'?


 
sunnieb

Girl...this winter cold is driving me crazy.  Extra, Extra moisturizing and baggying is the only thing keeping my hair from drying out in the cold.  Plus keeping my head covered almost all the time is helping too.  I feel some ng pushing thru, and I'm bracing for this next long strecth.  Also trying to diversify my protective styles.  The buns are getting old and stuffy.  Slapped in two cornbraids today, and then put the rest back in a bun.

Can't wait to DC tomorrow.  I'll be doing an overnight hot oil treatment too.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello buddies!! GhanaGirl klsjackson hnntrr Mande30 I've been super busy this week at work and its been raining all day everyday this week and my hair is a frizzy mess! I have a well deserves three day weekend so I'm gonna treat my hair to nice long prepoo with some castor/coconut and grapeseed oil and then cowash with Giovanni 50/50 or smooth as silk.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 18, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> You should see me rolling down the x-way finger combing so that I don't look like A bush woman by the time I get to work, sometimes "all crazy" is as good as it gets!  I'm not winning any beauty contests but I'm clean. LOL I'll be all cute again next week, though.
> 7 days...bye, bye bush woman!



We definitely temporarily sacrifice beauty for the better good of thick, long and healthy hair.  I must admit, my hair is almost always neat and presentable.  This is my most recent braid a few days ago, I won't take it down until tomorrow.



Bye, Bye Bush Lady, LOL!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 18, 2013)

mschristine said:


> Hello buddies!! @GhanaGirl @klsjackson @hnntrr @Mande30 I've been super busy this week at work and its been raining all day everyday this week and my hair is a frizzy mess! I have a well deserves three day weekend so I'm gonna treat my hair to nice long prepoo with some castor/coconut and grapeseed oil and then cowash with Giovanni 50/50 or smooth as silk.


 
Hey!!!!  mschristine

I am looking forward to this three day weekend also.  Got a little extra sleep this morning.  We had a little snow yesterday and ice this morning, delayed work/school day. 

I am planning for a little more TLC for my hair as well.  Of course I will practice my self relaxing.  I plan to set up some mirrors since I scratched my dear Mother. And DH is giving me fits.  He will not practice.  So I have come to the conclusion that I am doing this alone.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 18, 2013)

pelohello you have me wanting to try this relaxer.  I have a question or two, please...

I am thinking my beloved Nairobi caused me excessive shedding?  Have you experienced this with any relaxer?  Are you having this effect with the lineage?  

Thanks!!!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 18, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> pelohello you have me wanting to try this relaxer.  I have a question or two, please...
> 
> I am thinking my beloved Nairobi caused me excessive shedding?  Have you experienced this with any relaxer?  Are you having this effect with the lineage?
> 
> Thanks!!!



I used to use mizani BB no lye & I would get lots of shedding & sum breakage afterwards. 

I have changed a couple of things, & I think this is why I have less shedding & next to no breakage.

1. I changed relaxer brands.
2. I became a self relaxer
3. I changed from no lye to lye
4. I added the protein step prior to neutralizing.

I like the linange better than the mizani cause it didn't burn & it didn't get my hair straight. With the linange I still have sum curl but less frizz & no courseness.

There's a thread called(I think), alter ego shea butter relaxer. That was really helpful to me & ultimately helped me w/ the decision to self relax & switch relaxers.

I hope this helps let me know if u have anymore questions.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Jan 18, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Hey!!!!  mschristine
> 
> I am looking forward to this three day weekend also.  Got a little extra sleep this morning.  We had a little snow yesterday and ice this morning, delayed work/school day.
> 
> I am planning for a little more TLC for my hair as well.  Of course I will practice my self relaxing.  I plan to set up some mirrors since I scratched my dear Mother. And DH is giving me fits.  He will not practice.  So I have come to the conclusion that I am doing this alone.



I don't have any help when I self relax either. Keep practicing with conditioner and by the time it's time to relax, it will be super easy


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 18, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I used to use mizani BB no lye & I would get lots of shedding & sum breakage afterwards.
> 
> I have changed a couple of things, & I think this is why I have less shedding & next to no breakage.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I've been scanning that thread but your results are beautiful!!!! I'm going to order today.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 18, 2013)

mschristine said:


> Hello buddies!! GhanaGirl klsjackson hnntrr Mande30 I've been super busy this week at work and its been raining all day everyday this week and my hair is a frizzy mess! I have a well deserves three day weekend so I'm gonna treat my hair to nice long prepoo with some castor/coconut and grapeseed oil and then cowash with Giovanni 50/50 or smooth as silk.



hey! been super busy on my end too, its back to school season so my job is in high gear. Been bunning and hats pretty much all week (cept today). my hair is loving the new moisturizers so i decided too wear a curly pony today. no heat cept earlier this week on my bangs (which are freshly trimmed). 

havin a good hair week. lookin forward to wash day on sunday


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 18, 2013)

mschristine said:


> Hello buddies!! @GhanaGirl @klsjackson @hnntrr @Mande30 I've been super busy this week at work and its been raining all day everyday this week and my hair is a frizzy mess! I have a well deserves three day weekend so I'm gonna treat my hair to nice long prepoo with some castor/coconut and grapeseed oil and then cowash with Giovanni 50/50 or smooth as silk.



Hi all!! mschristine; GhanaGirl; hnntrr; Mande30:

I too have been busy this week, but I kept my weekly wash day, which was last night.  I did my usual routine (I posted last week).  Hair turned out lovely!! I actually got a few mentions and compliments about it at work today.  I'm in the no buy challenge, but I ordered some Avocado oil from Amazon.com.  I used the last of it during my wash day last week.  Other than that everything so far is smooth sailing.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 18, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> We definitely temporarily sacrifice beauty for the better good of thick, long and healthy hair.  I must admit, my hair is almost always neat and presentable.  This is my most recent braid a few days ago, I won't take it down until tomorrow.
> 
> Bye, Bye Bush Lady, LOL!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So pretty...I'm channeling my bush inner woman today!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 18, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> So pretty...I'm channeling my bush inner woman today!



I'm sure you're gorgeous, bush woman or not ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 18, 2013)

irisak, so I just relaxed at 12 weeks post on tomorrow and not much shedding during the relaxer process, but some shedding more than my stylist liked during the rollerset.  With that said, we both agreed to 8 to 10 weeks max!  So back to every 2 1/2 months and I'm okay with that as long as hair health is optimal.  I trust him though, so no setbacks to MBL this year!

How are you and the hair hun?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 18, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm sure you're gorgeous, bush woman or not ;-).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



6 days!  Can't wait til I can try at braid. The other drivers won't recognize me, they'll wonder who is driving my car...LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 18, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> 6 days!  Can't wait til I can try at braid. The other drivers won't recognize me, they'll wonder who is driving my car...LOL



YES!!  Who's the new girl?  Go all out, I let my eyebrows get a little out of hand and have them waxed the day of my relaxer.  I tell you, I'm a brand new woman and nobody can tell me nuffin', LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello All.I am sitting here right now under the dryer with some Drc 28.I did my weekly shampooing today.I co-washed and air dryied my hair 3 times a week an plan to shampoo once a week.I also moisturize and seal 2x a day.I have been at thus Hhj now for 3 weeks and I can already see a difference.My hair looks healthier and thicker,Its also more moisturized.I am so happy I have found this board.Thanks from this newbie.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Milestone today, ladies!  6 months post today!!!  Longest stretch ever, touch up next week, I am sooooooo ready!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 19, 2013)

Nix08 Cherry89 baddison

Glad we're all doing good.  I've been bunning and I love how my ends stay moist all day.  I know it looks like a boring style, but my goal is to MBL by Christmas and bunning is the fastest way to get there for me.

I've been cowashing with Wen Spring Gardenia every other day.  I think I'll dc with Nexxus Humectress tonight for a good moisture boost.

I'm noticing a couple bumps of newgrowth.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Milestone today, ladies!  *6 months post today*!!!  Longest stretch ever, touch up next week, I am sooooooo ready!



Cattypus1 - Wow!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle and shortdub78...I'm looking at my crazy 6-month post hair and I was giving it the old college try to stick with my new plan of pushing back my touch up date to the 24th but...I gotta go!  I'll post before and after picks and you'll understand why. The bush woman has to go!


----------



## baddison (Jan 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Milestone today, ladies! 6 months post today!!! Longest stretch ever, touch up next week, I am sooooooo ready!


 
WOW!! Congratulations on such a long stretch!!  Cant wait to see your results!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle and shortdub78...I'm looking at my crazy 6-month post hair and I was giving it the old college try to stick with my new plan of pushing back my touch up date to the 24th but...I gotta go!  I'll post before and after picks and you'll understand why. The bush woman has to go!



6 months!  you are a beast!  i am going to do something to my hair today too, so i can share with you ladies and you can see my little progress.

good luck today!  my hair was so tangled and matted. i don't even know what that was all about!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle and shortdub78...I'm looking at my crazy 6-month post hair and I was giving it the old college try to stick with my new plan of pushing back my touch up date to the 24th but...I gotta go!  I'll post before and after picks and you'll understand why. The bush woman has to go!



Girl gone head and get your TexLax on!!  I can't wait to see post relaxer results...and the bush woman before shots.  I know you ain't lying about the bush because your hair is so very dense, I can already imagine, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl gone head and get your TexLax on!!  I can't wait to see post relaxer results...and the bush woman before shots.  I know you ain't lying about the bush because your hair is so very dense, I can already imagine, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I got it on, ladies!  I'm pretty sure I got it straighter than I wanted but this was my first time adding anything(EVOO) to the relaxer...totally scared of the Franken-hair result. Anyway, I'm relaxed/ Texlaxed, conditioned(pre-shampoo neutralized), neutralized and under heat cap with a combo of Roux PC and Mizani Kerafuse.  I saw some pretty nice length but I also noticed a "bit" of lost hair in the shower.  Pics to come.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2013)

Ms. Tiki, I got my TU on Thurs. When are you due?

Ladies, I'm going for a 10-12 week stretch and I'm just 2 days post. Any close in range to this TU schedule?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I got it on, ladies!  I'm pretty sure I got it straighter than I wanted but this was my first time adding anything(EVOO) to the relaxer...totally scared of the Franken-hair result. Anyway, I'm relaxed/ Texlaxed, conditioned(pre-shampoo neutralized), neutralized and under heat cap with a combo of Roux PC and Mizani Kerafuse.  I saw some pretty nice length but I also noticed a "bit" of lost hair in the shower.  Pics to come.



I can't wait, I can't wait!!!  Be sure to do a swanging shot, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## irisak (Jan 19, 2013)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> irisak, so I just relaxed at 12 weeks post on tomorrow and not much shedding during the relaxer process, but some shedding more than my stylist liked during the rollerset.  With that said, we both agreed to 8 to 10 weeks max!  So back to every 2 1/2 months and I'm okay with that as long as hair health is optimal.  I trust him though, so no setbacks to MBL this year!
> 
> How are you and the hair hun?



KaramelDiva1978 Still stretching lol. I'm in a sewin and loving how easy styling my hair is right now. I'm even loving my new growth lol. Too bad I like to wear my hair straight too often to go natural.


----------



## mummy0f2boyz (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey Ladies, 

Im currently 13 weeks post, Im stretching till may so will prob be 30 weeks. Im hoping to either graze or be at APL by then. 

My hair plans; I'm washing and dc'ing tomorrow then will put in single twists for about 2 weeks. Will just see how i feel after that lol.

Anyone wanna be my buddy???!!! Pwease? 

Mwah Xxxx


----------



## browneyedgrl (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm late but I need a buddy.   

 How many weeks post are you right now?
  4 months post.  

How long are you stretching? 
 6 months.  

Any other info?  
I'm the setback queen, so I'm trying to work on avoiding any mishaps in 2013.   

So far my stretch is going well.  I just washed, d/c'd and did a roller set and am currently sitting under the dryer.  Gonna flat iron my roots then wrap once I get out.


----------



## baddison (Jan 19, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, I got my TU on Thurs. When are you due?
> 
> Ladies, I'm going for a 10-12 week stretch and I'm just 2 days post. Any close in range to this TU schedule?


 
@divachyk -Hey Lady, We are "Team 18Weeks" (@Nix08 @Cherry89 sunnieb )
. Our next relaxer date is in April. I believe your 12week stretch puts you into April with us.

So.....
Even if you are not stretching for 18 weeks, you can still buddy up with us to get the support until our April relaxers. That good for you??


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 19, 2013)

Nix08 - Remember when you were trying to show me how to pincurl?

I accidentally pin curled a small section last night because I couldn't get my bantu knot to stay in.  I got frustrated and pincurled that section and figured it would just blend in with my bantu knot out even if it came out ugly.  

However, that section turned out so pretty!  I'll try it again, but what you wanna bet I won't be able to get it to look right?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunnieb I don't know when last I did pincurls... I'm going to try some tonight too   I have faith that yours will come out nice...mine not so much

Which way did you curl?  Roller style or flat?


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 19, 2013)

I started using Jamaican Black hair oil (Sorry I am totally forgetting the name but you guys know what I am talking about) This oil is so thick that you do not need much. It may just be in my head but I have been using it on my scalp, and my roots are growing so fast! I actually just noticed how long my hair is growing. I have been feeling my hair on my neck and it is annoying me because I am not use to this length lol!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 19, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I don't know when last I did pincurls... I'm going to try some tonight too   I have faith that yours will come out nice...mine not so much
> 
> Which way did you curl?  Roller style or flat?



Nix08 I think it ended up being flat.  I curled the last 4 inches like an imaginary roller and then pinned it against my head.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 19, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, I got my TU on Thurs. When are you due?
> 
> Ladies, I'm going for a 10-12 week stretch and I'm just 2 days post. Any close in range to this TU schedule?


 
I stretch 10-12 weeks, just did a TU yesterday at 11 weeks 6 days because I had to work today.  Next relaxer at 10 weeks, you're welcomed to join me and irisak.  The more the merrier!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2013)

baddisond Nix08 Cherry89 sunniebKaramelDiva1978 irisak, I'll team up with all of you until I end the stretch!


----------



## irisak (Jan 19, 2013)

divachyk said:


> baddisond Nix08 Cherry89 sunniebKaramelDiva1978 irisak, I'll team up with all of you until I end the stretch!



divachyk. Yay. Youre one of my relaxed hair idols.  I'm trying to stretch until march 14ish which would put me at a little over 5 months post.  I'm hoping to really swang it for my 30th bday. I was at a stretched bsl before I put in my current install. I'm hoping to graze mbl or be close to it when I touch up.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 20, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, I got my TU on Thurs. When are you due?
> 
> Ladies, I'm going for a 10-12 week stretch and I'm just 2 days post. Any close in range to this TU schedule?



divachyk I'm going to as soon as I'm feeling better and take these braids down. Should be next weekend. I'm ready to swing my hair and see if I got any growth since I've been using my sulfur mix and baggying almost every night.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 20, 2013)

irisak, you absolutely made my night...thank you for the sweet compliment. 
Ms. Tiki, feel better lady!


----------



## mummy0f2boyz (Jan 20, 2013)

browneyedgrl said:


> I'm late but I need a buddy.
> 
> How many weeks post are you right now?
> 4 months post.
> ...



Im 3 months post, coming up to 4months.

Im stretching till May, so roughly 6-7 months. 

Ive started dusting every 6 weeks and believe me it helps with my shedding. Ive just washed currently dc'ing then will air dry and most prob put in some mini twists. 

Are we buddy's brown eyed girl???


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 20, 2013)

Im currently <1 week post. 

I stretch for 11-12 weeks. 

Currently at BSL. Currently mastering my protein/moisture regimen and I have been reaping the benefits of over-thinking it. My next relaxer wont be until mid-April and I am hoping to be MBL by July  I have faith it will work out.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 20, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hey Buddy, its our hair day!!!!
> 
> Here are my plans for today:
> 
> ...



Hey lamaria211 another hair day for us. I'm prepooing with CH recipe, may sit under the dryer for 10 minutes, washing with my silk2, and dcing with aphogee balancing con (hate this stuff) but I'm trying to use up my stash. I think I'm going to add some coconut, castor and shea oil to make it better.

Also realized my shedding is not my relaxer....I'm believing its seasonal or pp.

Hows your stretch going we are getting close!!!!


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 20, 2013)

I didn't relax yet!  I did a rollerset and flat ironed the roots - I haven't seen any shedding over the last few days... I think I can make it longer if I leave my hair stretched (no more air drying)  Tentatively planning to relax at 15 weeks, but if things are still rolling smooth I'll push it to 16 weeks and relax Feb 2nd.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey buddies!  I'm finally getting around to washing today.  I decided to ask my stylist to do a protein mid-relaxer step oppose to the moisture mid-step she's been doing so I'm going to take my Aphogee 2-minute to the salon.  I figured my hair, my money, my rules dammit!!!  I will also do a moisture DC while I'm there to counter the direct heat effects as much as possible.  I won't need to do the protein this wash, right??  Just moisture?

Cattypus1
shortdub78

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 21, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hey lamaria211 another hair day for us. I'm prepooing with CH recipe, may sit under the dryer for 10 minutes, washing with my silk2, and dcing with aphogee balancing con (hate this stuff) but I'm trying to use up my stash. I think I'm going to add some coconut, castor and shea oil to make it better.
> 
> Also realized my shedding is not my relaxer....I'm believing its seasonal or pp.
> 
> Hows your stretch going we are getting close!!!!



I washed and DC'd yesterday my hair is really soft right now. Shedding isn't so bad I think I saw about 20 hairs fall yesterday and I haven't combed it since Wed. I've been detangling x2 a week only on wash days, all other day my hair is in a bun with a baggy over it, I only take the baggy off on wash days. Its working wonders for my ends. Plus it keeps my HIH disease in check. My hair is doing so great i was thinking of continuing my stretch. But things will probably be a lot harder in another few weeks. So I'm still going to get my TU!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, so I texted my stylist and waiting in a reply.  This is what I said:

Good morning Lady,
As you already know, I'll be in for my relaxer on Thursday and I cannot wait because I'm tired of Detangling it.  Anyway, there will be a slight shift in how I want my relaxer applied.  I would start self-relaxing but I'm terrified so I'm going to ask you to change a few things. 

Anyway, just three changes and you can feel free to call me to discuss it if you want.  When you apply my relaxer, I want you to do my front hairline just before you are ready to rinse my hair.  Apply, smooth, rinse immediately.  The reason is because I'm not getting much growth retention in the area, it's in worst shape than my nape was but I think we can fix it.  

Next, don't hate me.  I want to do the protein mid-relaxer step.  You've been doing the moisture conditioner after you rinse the relaxer out, I want to see how my hair's overall strength/health improves with this in 2013.  I have the mild protein conditioner I want to use and will bring it with me.  I also want to do a moisturizing deep conditioning treatment after the shampoo.  

I know this isn't how you do things but I will take full responsibility for any negative effects of using the protein instead...there won't be any


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ok, so I texted my stylist and waiting in a reply.  This is what I said:
> 
> Good morning Lady,
> As you already know, I'll be in for my relaxer on Thursday and I cannot wait because I'm tired of Detangling it.  Anyway, there will be a slight shift in how I want my relaxer applied.  I would start self-relaxing but I'm terrified so I'm going to ask you to change a few things.
> ...



sounds good to me!  as a professional in the beauty industry, if a client approached me this way, i wouldn't take offense and think she is trying to tell me how to do my job.  i think your approach was cool.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey buddies!  I'm finally getting around to washing today.  I decided to ask my stylist to do a protein mid-relaxer step oppose to the moisture mid-step she's been doing so I'm going to take my Aphogee 2-minute to the salon.  I figured my hair, my money, my rules dammit!!!  I will also do a moisture DC while I'm there to counter the direct heat effects as much as possible.  I won't need to do the protein this wash, right??  Just moisture?
> 
> Cattypus1
> shortdub78
> ...



 you can do a medium to hard treatment and use the 2min before neutralizing.  or you can use your Roux PC after your relaxer process to help strengthen as well.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2013)

This is the rest of my text to my stylist, for some reason all of it won't copy here...

 ..,I know this isn't how you do things but I will take full responsibility for any negative effects of using the protein instead...there won't be any


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2013)

LOL, the last part if that text won't copy. It's strange... There is more than one way to skin a cat. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> you can do a medium to hard treatment and use the 2min before neutralizing.  or you can use your Roux PC after your relaxer process to help strengthen as well.



So I can do a hard protein treatment today and still do the mid-relaxer protein??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey buddies!  I'm finally getting around to washing today.  I decided to ask my stylist to do a protein mid-relaxer step oppose to the moisture mid-step she's been doing so I'm going to take my Aphogee 2-minute to the salon.  I figured my hair, my money, my rules dammit!!!  I will also do a moisture DC while I'm there to counter the direct heat effects as much as possible.  I won't need to do the protein this wash, right??  Just moisture?
> 
> Cattypus1
> shortdub78
> ...



I think as long as your hair is doing well now and feels strong, I would just do the moisture.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ok, so I texted my stylist and waiting in a reply.  This is what I said:
> 
> Good morning Lady,
> As you already know, I'll be in for my relaxer on Thursday and I cannot wait because I'm tired of Detangling it.  Anyway, there will be a slight shift in how I want my relaxer applied.  I would start self-relaxing but I'm terrified so I'm going to ask you to change a few things.
> ...



I think that's awesome.  It's good that you let her know ahead of time so she has time to get used to the idea and to prepare to do as you have asked.  You have a way with words , lady. Please let us know how she responds.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think as long as your hair is doing well now and feels strong, I would just do the moisture.



There is some ends breakage that I never had before but I can't determine the cause.  My hair does feel healthy and strong so I should probably stick with my original plans to do moisture only.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2013)

"Sorry for the novel but I didn't want to have this conversation in the shop, 1. It's a private consultation. 2.  I don't want to minimize your professional decisions in front of any other clients and potentially influence them with my ideas.    How much will the deep conditioner cost?  Total?    -Kim-"

My stylist actually called me immediately.  She was really cool about it and commented on how she really respect (^^^^ the quoted statement above) that I didn't want to have the conversation in the shop as to not influence her other clients.  She also says she will do what I ask and if she sees my hair responding well, she will too research and adopt the idea.  She was sweet as pie about it.  So YAY!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 21, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I washed and DC'd yesterday my hair is really soft right now. Shedding isn't so bad I think I saw about 20 hairs fall yesterday and I haven't combed it since Wed. I've been detangling x2 a week only on wash days, all other day my hair is in a bun with a baggy over it, I only take the baggy off on wash days. Its working wonders for my ends. Plus it keeps my HIH disease in check. My hair is doing so great i was thinking of continuing my stretch. But things will probably be a lot harder in another few weeks. So I'm still going to get my TU!



That is good. I was thinking of extending my stretch too for a brief moment then touched my roots and said nawl...lol. I'm happy for you!!! We are going to be in the swang club in a few weeks! I'm excited.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> "Sorry for the novel but I didn't want to have this conversation in the shop, 1. It's a private consultation. 2.  I don't want to minimize your professional decisions in front of any other clients and potentially influence them with my ideas.    How much will the deep conditioner cost?  Total?    -Kim-"
> 
> My stylist actually called me immediately.  She was really cool about it and commented on how she really respect (^^^^ the quoted statement above) that I didn't want to have the conversation in the shop as to not influence her other clients.  She also says she will do what I ask and if she sees my hair responding well, she will too research and adopt the idea.  She was sweet as pie about it.  So YAY!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That's AWESOME!  I'm so glad she was receptive...that is the sign of a pro!  No attitude, she's a keeper.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> There is some ends breakage that I never had before but I can't determine the cause.  My hair does feel healthy and strong so I should probably stick with my original plans to do moisture only.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



use Aphogee 2 min before and after.  like use it on your wash day, and use it after your relaxer application.  just focus on your ends for wash day.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2013)

I decided to add Roux PC to my DC, Joico MRB and spray Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer in with my leave-in.  I don't know if my ends are breaking due to protein so I decided not to do the 2-minute pre-relaxer so I decided on a light protein leave-in to be safe.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle and shortdub 

I'm channelling you, Kiwi!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle and shortdub
> 
> I'm channelling you, Kiwi!



LOL, your braid looks fabulous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 21, 2013)

TheVioletVee Did you get a hair buddy? I'm 8 weeks post and plannig to go 16 weeks and relax about mid-March. That good?


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 21, 2013)

TheNDofUO I did end up getting one, but I wouldn't mind being yours too.

The only thing is: I've decided to stretch longer than originally planned, I really want to see how long I can go.  But I'd still support you when/if you decide to relax.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay TheVioletVee I did the buddy system last year but my buddy stopped posting. Who's your buddy? So I know everyone in the group.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 21, 2013)

TheNDofUO her username is Jobwright.  I haven't asked her if she would mind having another buddy, though. We've mainly been communicating through private messages.


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 21, 2013)

TheNDofUO. Come in in! I am with @TheVioletVee trying to see how long I can stretch but I will, we will support you!

SL 2013, APL 2013, BSL 2013, Challenge for our Children 2013


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey ladies I just found this thread. I would like a buddy 

I'm currently 9 weeks post and my relaxer is next Friday. 

I'm fairly new to hair care...been here since April and my longest stretch is 10 weeks. I usually go 8 weeks but as I learn more it's getting easier for me to stretch without damage.  Now I just need to figure out how to minimize tangles after washing past 8 weeks


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 21, 2013)

What do you use to wash and condition your hair?  Do you use a DC?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 21, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> What do you use to wash and condition your hair?  Do you use a DC?



Currently I wash with cream of nature detangling conditioning shampoo and condition with the following conditioners depending on the situation apogee 2 min reconstructor, ion keratin smoothing conditioner and the deep conditioner I've been using Proclaims argan oil intense hydrating masque. 

Still trying to get a feel of what works for me


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2013)

I rinsed out my DC and I can honestly say I don't ever remember my hair feeling this soft, NG and all.  I mixed Joico MRB, EVOO and Roux PC and deep conditioned with heat for 20 minutes and w/o heat for hooours!!  It was so soft I started thinking maybe it was moisture overload.  I sprayed the Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea, topped that with Darcy's Botanicals Daily leave in and now I'm air drying using the scarf method.  Im glad this was my last post relaxer wash, Thursday can't get here fast enough!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I rinsed out my DC and I can honestly say I don't ever remember my hair feeling this soft, NG and all.  I mixed Joico MRB, EVOO and Roux PC and deep conditioned with heat for 20 minutes and w/o heat for hooours!!  It was so soft I started thinking maybe it was moisture overload.  I sprayed the Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea, topped that with Darcy's Botanicals Daily leave in and now I'm air drying using the scarf method.  Im glad this was my last post relaxer wash, Thursday can't get here fast enough!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You know I know the feeling-LOL.  Just finished my nightly massage with my Baby Bee oil and I'm ponytailed with my inside out bonnet.  Your touch-up is going to be great!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> You know I know the feeling-LOL.  Just finished my nightly massage with my Baby Bee oil and I'm ponytailed with my inside out bonnet.  Your touch-up is going to be great!



How do you like the Baby Bee oil?  I've read a lot a out it and now it's time to google.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 22, 2013)

^^^ i can't wait to see your results.


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 22, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ok, so I texted my stylist and waiting in a reply. This is what I said:
> 
> Good morning Lady,
> As you already know, I'll be in for my relaxer on Thursday and I cannot wait because I'm tired of Detangling it. Anyway, there will be a slight shift in how I want my relaxer applied. I would start self-relaxing but I'm terrified so I'm going to ask you to change a few things.
> ...


 
KiWiStyle
I really like this.  I thought about doing it but I would pretty much have to ask my stylist to change EVERYTHING that she does.   I don't think that would go to well.  But I am happy that your stylist has agreed to do the things that you requested.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 22, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> KiWiStyle
> I really like this.  I thought about doing it but I would pretty much have to ask my stylist to change EVERYTHING that she does.   I don't think that would go to well.  But I am happy that your stylist has agreed to do the things that you requested.



Yes, I am lucky that we have respect for each other.  Try it and see, you may be pleasantly surprised .  I feel like this, I have been compromising my hair's health by not speaking up all this time.  I have the science to back up my reasons for wanting to do the protein and more importantly the beautiful relaxed heads here to show the proof behind the science.  I was denying myself Lord knows how much length and thickness.  If she gets upset be prepared to move on to another stylist because if she reluctantly does what you ask,  she just might do something bad to your hair just because she can.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Jan 22, 2013)

^^^ My stylist and I have a similar respectful relationship too. I tell her what I want and she does whatever I ask. However, if I use a product that she feels is not right for my hair, she promptly tells me and explains why I shouldn't use it again.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 22, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> How do you like the Baby Bee oil?  I've read a lot a out it and now it's time to google.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I totally love the Baby Bee oil. It feels good, not greasy at all.  Leaves my hair soft and touchable and doesn't weigh it down...here is the ingredient list (5 are in the list of ceramide containing oils).   I don't know how accurate the list of ceramide-containing oils is because I have been trying to get clarification on which oils actually contain ceramides.  

Burt's Bees Baby Bee Oil - 11 ingredients
Ingredients: prunus armeniaca (apricot) kernel oil, vitis vinifera (grape) seed oil, tritium vulgare (wheat) germ oil, fragrance, helianthus annus (sunflower) seed oil, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) leaf extract, tocopherol, glycine soja (soybean) oil, beta-carotene, canola oil, limonene


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok I'm only 5 weeks post but I'm feeling good about this stretch


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 22, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Ok I'm only 5 weeks post but I'm feeling good about this stretch



Nix08

Great to hear buddy!  We got this!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## baddison (Jan 22, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Ok I'm only 5 weeks post but I'm feeling good about this stretch


 
Nix08 - right here with ya, buddy!! Good for you!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I totally love the Baby Bee oil. It feels good, not greasy at all.  Leaves my hair soft and touchable and doesn't weigh it down...here is the ingredient list (5 are in the list of ceramide containing oils).   I don't know how accurate the list of ceramide-containing oils is because I have been trying to get clarification on which oils actually contain ceramides.
> 
> Burt's Bees Baby Bee Oil - 11 ingredients
> Ingredients: prunus armeniaca (apricot) kernel oil, vitis vinifera (grape) seed oil, tritium vulgare (wheat) germ oil, fragrance, helianthus annus (sunflower) seed oil, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) leaf extract, tocopherol, glycine soja (soybean) oil, beta-carotene, canola oil, limonene



Oooh, I like the ingredients!  Going to Whole Foods to check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 22, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, I am lucky that we have respect for each other.  Try it and see, you may be pleasantly surprised .  I feel like this, I have been compromising my hair's health by not speaking up all this time.  I have the science to back up my reasons for wanting to do the protein and more importantly the beautiful relaxed heads here to show the proof behind the science.  I was denying myself Lord knows how much length and thickness.  If she gets upset be prepared to move on to another stylist because if she reluctantly does what you ask,  she just might do something bad to your hair just because she can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Why is the urge to scratch so bad the week up to your relaxer?  I have to get through one more full day, sigh....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 22, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Why is the urge to itch so bad the week up to your relaxer?  I have to get through one more full day, sigh....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Because your scalp knows its coming...one more day, you can do it!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Because your scalp knows its coming...one more day, you can do it!



Ain't that the truth! 

My scalp doesn't so much as tingle for months, then let it be my relaxer week....


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 22, 2013)

8 weeks 8 weeks. WOO! Time is flying by.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jan 22, 2013)

crlsweetie912 said:


> CafedeBelleza
> Buddy how are you doing?
> I'm shedding something TERRIBLE!
> I ordered the alter ego garlic treatment and I'm thinking about getting braids or twists to leave it be.  But they are so EXPENSIVE here....



I'm holding up pretty good. Ive stopped attempting straight styles and it really works for me. Just washing, putting 4 plaits in, air drying and throwing a banana clip in is how I roll for the last few weeks. I just pray that no events come up where I need to be fancy because that would be a problem


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Because your scalp knows its coming...one more day, you can do it!



I can do it, I CAN DO IT!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jewell (Jan 23, 2013)

My next TU is 04/04/13 at around 5 months post. I might try n get to 6 mos, which would mean a TU on 05/04/13. I'm a self-relaxer and have been since 2004, except for the 2 times I went natural and BC'd since then. I had a virgin relaxer June 4, 2012 when I ended my natural journey. I will likely go natural again some day when I have the time and energy to devote to my natural hair, but I love being relaxed.


----------



## KhandiB (Jan 23, 2013)

Loving – How is it going buddy?  I just relaxed yesterday.  Apparently my last relaxer didn’t take well, I went off brand and used Proclaim Argan Oil – It Sucked  - I fixed my hair with good old fashioned Silk Elements – I have been having a hard time with moisture and shedding lately… 

What do you ladies use as a moisturizer, it seems almost like my hair doesn’t take anything I use, I think I do need to co-wash more, but I really am perplexed as to how to style after I do it…


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 23, 2013)

KhandiB How do you style now?  You could cowash at night and let it air dry and before bed do bantu knots or pin curls and have a nice style in the AM.....


----------



## Loving (Jan 23, 2013)

KhandiB I'm doing well. 2.5 weeks post T/U. 

My hair doesn't like a lot of manipulation so I don't co-wash at all. I use Mizani moisturizers nightly. I have the Rose H20 Conditioning and the Butter Rich. I use the first one my hand grabs at night. When I am at week 6 onwards, I use these moisturizers along with the Mizani H20 Intense Night-Time Treatment. The intense trreatment is for breakage.


----------



## KhandiB (Jan 23, 2013)

Nix08 – Yeah, I guess I could try that. Thanks!
Loving – Im a shedder, Im not one of those people who cant manipulate, if I do that (which I do sometimes when Im wearing a braidout) I freak myself out because the shedding looks so bad


----------



## divachyk (Jan 23, 2013)

Pretty siggy KiWiStyle


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 23, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Pretty siggy KiWiStyle



Thanks divachyk!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 23, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I can do it, I CAN DO IT!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Less than 24 hours...you got this, girl!  Can't wait to see your pretty!


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey buddies!, hope all is well. I'm still bunning 99% of the time. I used some Vo5 Tea Therapy Blackberries the other night and my hair loved it, it smelled really therapeutic and lovely. I only got it because they were out of milk moisture, but I love it and will def it add it to my fav list. I also brought some Grapeseed oil, which im sealing with now. So  with  using the Aussie 3 Min, Vo5, Grapeseed, olive oil, Sulfur mix scalp massages and bunning.. My hair is loving it! I just massaged and bunned my hair a few minutes ago and I can tell I gain some length since my last relaxer, not a lot.. but Def noticeable.
I'm also keeping up with my Spring Valley HSN W/Biotin and Vibrant health green drinks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 24, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Less than 24 hours...you got this, girl!  Can't wait to see your pretty!



She just rinsed the relaxer out, we decided to leave more texture on my middle front area to help strengthen it so it can grow and retain like the rest if my hair.  She did the mid-relaxer protein treatment so I'm excited to see how implementing this into my relaxer regimen improves my hair.
Cattypus1
shortdub78
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> She just rinsed the relaxer out, we decided to leave more texture on my middle front area to help strengthen it so it can grow and retain like the rest if my hair.  She did the mid-relaxer protein treatment so I'm excited to see how implementing this into my relaxer regimen improves my hair.
> Cattypus1
> shortdub78
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I had high hopes for this relaxer but I shouldn't have expected much seeing that I did a length check one month ago.  I don't have anything to reveal, lol...so my profile picture (taken 12/27//22) is pretty much what my hair looks like today.  If these expensive vitamins don't show much of a difference by my next relaxer I'll be kicking them to the curve.  I'm going to try one last thing to get a boost in growth and that's exercise, I should be doing it anyway ;-).  Back to extreme protective styling, moisture, moisture!  My exercise regimen will start February 1st.  The clock starts now until I'm 12 weeks post.

Cattypus1
shortdub78
xu93texas

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I had high hopes for this relaxer but I shouldn't have expected much seeing that I did a length check one month ago.  I don't have anything to reveal, lol...so my profile picture (taken 12/2//22) is pretty much what my hair looks like today.  If these expensive vitamins don't show much of a difference by my next relaxer I'll be kicking them to the curve.  I'm going to try one last thing to get a boost in growth and that's exercise, I should be doing it anyway ;-).  Back to extreme protective styling, moisture, moisture!  My exercise regimen will start February 1st.  The clock starts now until I'm 12 weeks post.
> 
> Cattypus1
> shortdub78
> ...



i bet you have gained thickness.  that usually comes first for me.  my hair gets fuller, then i see length.  i know there is progress going on for you!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> She just rinsed the relaxer out, we decided to leave more texture on my middle front area to help strengthen it so it can grow and retain like the rest if my hair.  She did the mid-relaxer protein treatment so I'm excited to see how implementing this into my relaxer regimen improves my hair.
> Cattypus1
> shortdub78
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



wow!  i am glad she was able to determine how to process what sections of your hair.  normally, they just apply, process the whole head at the same time and keep it moving.  i am glad she used the mid step.  

how does you hair feel?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I had high hopes for this relaxer but I shouldn't have expected much seeing that I did a length check one month ago.  I don't have anything to reveal, lol...so my profile picture (taken 12/2//22) is pretty much what my hair looks like today.  If these expensive vitamins don't show much of a difference by my next relaxer I'll be kicking them to the curve.  I'm going to try one last thing to get a boost in growth and that's exercise, I should be doing it anyway ;-).  Back to extreme protective styling, moisture, moisture!  My exercise regimen will start February 1st.  The clock starts now until I'm 12 weeks post.
> 
> Cattypus1
> shortdub78
> ...



There is always progress...work that pretty, girl!  I'm really glad you and your stylist had that CTJ-moment.  She is partnering with you on your hair-class act!  I'm with shortdub78, how does it feel?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 24, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> There is always progress...work that pretty, girl!  I'm really glad you and your stylist had that CTJ-moment.  She is partnering with you on your hair-class act!  I'm with shortdub78, how does it feel?



Cattypus1
shortdub78

I don't know how to do the Multi-quote reply, lol! 
Yes, she is really good at her job and is open to learning new things.  She tried to tell me that the relaxer doesn't break down the proteins in the hair but I wasn't having it, lol.  She says she has some researching to do so I'm going to lend her my science of black hair book.  Annywaay..my hair felt a little dry after the DC so I probably won't pay for that service again BUT, it does feel really soft after the flat iron and she commented on it's natural shine.  I also had her dust my ends which she was happy to do and did just that.  The protein mid-step didn't make my hair feel any different but I'll know for sure after my first post relaxer wash and air dry.  I can't wait to do a steam DC!  

I really loved how she told me exactly which areas she would start and end with and asked if I was ok with it.  My front area is pretty much texlaxed until it gains strength and length and if I can successfully manage this small patch, I'm considering transitioning to texlaxed.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle, 

I'm sure your hair looks good. Did you post pics? I'll be right there with you exercising as well. I have a lot of hair to grow on my head. I can't wait until next week to relax. 

P.S. Hi! shortdub78 and Cattypus1 . It's good to be back in this thread.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 25, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> 
> I'm sure your hair looks good. Did you post pics? I'll be right there with you exercising as well. I have a lot of hair to grow on my head. I can't wait until next week to relax.
> 
> P.S. Hi! shortdub78 and Cattypus1 . It's good to be back in this thread.



Hey lady! welcome back!



KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> shortdub78
> 
> I don't know how to do the Multi-quote reply, lol!
> ...



that is really great to find someone in IL that was willing to listen to a client.  i have had a few good ones myself.  i may track one day one of these days.  and about the protein thing, when my hair was in crazy protein overload, relaxing it helped to break down that for me, along with changing what products i used.  it seems a lot of people on YT are transitioning to texlaxed.  my hair would appear to be super thick if i did that, but i don't know if could manage.  i mean my hair was pretty much texlaxed during the summer, that's why i switched to no-lye.


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm one week post today.
I relax every 12 weeks.(I only made it to ten this last relaxer)
I'm trying to make apl by summer, I'm currently a little above sl.


----------



## KhandiB (Jan 25, 2013)

I decided last night that Im going to try and stretch to right before my birthday in April.

4/15/13 will be 12 weeks... 

Imma TRY


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 25, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> I decided last night that Im going to try and stretch to right before my birthday in April.
> 
> 4/15/13 will be 12 weeks...
> 
> Imma TRY



12 weeks is a good stretch...not too soon and not too long.  Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you ma'am! KiWiStyle -
I just need some stretch styles besides a braidout, lol



KiWiStyle said:


> 12 weeks is a good stretch...not too soon and not too long.  Good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Buddies    mschristine hnntrr klsjackson GhanaGirl
(and any one else who has any advice)

I was contempleting extending my stretch to 16 weeks instead of 12.  But since this will be my first time _self relaxing_, I don't think I need to deal with too much newgrowth, yet.  I think that 12 week NG should be enough for me to see the difference and guard against overlapping.  *What do you all think?* 

Plus, if I extended this until 16 weeks (or13, 14, 15) that means I will not be able to relax before vacation (end of May).  I so don't want to go on vacation looking like a Banche.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 25, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Hey Buddies    mschristine hnntrr klsjackson GhanaGirl
> (and any one else who has any advice)
> 
> I was contempleting extending my stretch to 16 weeks instead of 12.  But since this will be my first time _self relaxing_, I don't think I need to deal with too much newgrowth, yet.  I think that 12 week NG should be enough for me to see the difference and guard against overlapping.  *What do you all think?*
> ...




I think maybe see where u are at 12 weeks. If you are more than an inch if say go for it. Its hard to see anything smaller than that and you dont wanna tisk overlapping especially in the hard to see places.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 25, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Hey Buddies    mschristine hnntrr klsjackson GhanaGirl
> (and any one else who has any advice)
> 
> I was contempleting extending my stretch to 16 weeks instead of 12.  But since this will be my first time self relaxing, I don't think I need to deal with too much newgrowth, yet.  I think that 12 week NG should be enough for me to see the difference and guard against overlapping.  What do you all think?
> ...



I agree with hnntrr..see where you are at 12 and then go from there.


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 25, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Hey Buddies    @mschristine  @hnntrr  @klsjackson  @GhanaGirl
> (and any one else who has any advice)
> 
> I was contempleting extending my stretch to 16 weeks instead of 12.  But since this will be my first time _self relaxing_, I don't think I need to deal with too much newgrowth, yet.  I think that 12 week NG should be enough for me to see the difference and guard against overlapping.  *What do you all think?*
> ...



Mande30:  I agree with the other buddies.  Wait until your 12 weeks and then decide.  If you are like me, my new growth sneaks up on me. I'm at the one month mark today (well technically tomorrow) and I can tell a difference in my hair today from earlier this week.  So just take it week by week and see how it goes.  I definitely don't recommend that anyone relaxes sooner than 8 weeks and for me anything longer than 12 means trouble, i.e. breakage.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 25, 2013)

Cherry89 - I missed your update!  You know I'm right there with you in bunning.  I'm really loving my hair being tucked away and protected.  I plan to bun this weekend too.  I've also finally gotten back on track with taking my vitamins everyday.

Nix08
baddison
divachyk

How's the rest of Team 18 weeks doing?  We are about to enter our 6th week, so hopefully all is still going smooth.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm doing well  I've stopped bunning myself...I don't think it's good for my fine strands:nono.  Either way claw and butterfly clips for updo's have been my go to style and I'm SOOO happy!  These are the styles I did until my hair got long enough to bun Still feeling good about this stretch  I normally am ready to bring out AORM for cowashing but I don't need it yet....


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm currently air drying using the scarf method.
The shedding and breakage has basically gone bye, bye.  I think the shedding was my hair's voice telling me that they really appreciate me trying to make them big and strong by stretching my relaxer but if I don't give them their creamy crack fix, there won't be any hair left to grow and thicken.  I think 11-12 is my magic number but I will most likely never relax prior to 12 weeks.  

My hair is air drying beautifully, smooth with nice healthy looking ends, I'm in a happy hair place right now .


xu93texas
Cattypus1
shortdub78

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 25, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> 
> I'm sure your hair looks good. Did you post pics? I'll be right there with you exercising as well. I have a lot of hair to grow on my head. I can't wait until next week to relax.
> 
> P.S. Hi! shortdub78 and Cattypus1 . It's good to be back in this thread.



Welcome back, xu93texas!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm currently air drying using the scarf method.
> The shedding and breakage has basically gone bye, bye.  I think the shedding was my hair's voice telling me that they really appreciate me trying to make them big and strong by stretching my relaxer but if I don't give them their creamy crack fix, there won't be any hair left to grow and thicken.  I think 11-12 is my magic number but I will most likely never relax prior to 12 weeks.
> 
> My hair is air drying beautifully, smooth with nice healthy looking ends, I'm in a happy hair place right now .
> ...



Very nice smooth air-dry! Get yo pretty on, girl!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oops...click-happy...duplicate post!


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking for a buddy too...

I am exactly 1 week post and an will be stretching 10 weeks at a time this year. Used to stretch 12 to 16 weeks, but I  want to see if this works better to avoid breakage when stretching. Switched to Mizani lye relaxer with greaaat results. Very soft, bouncy, and shiny hair.
I cut off all my progress from last year (I was an inch away from BSL)
I am....again 2 inches away from APL. Want to make it to BSL by September 31, and MBL by December 31. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 25, 2013)

hnntrr klsjackson mschristine

Thanks for the responses.  I will see what it looks like at 12 weeks.  I bought some Tressemme Naturals today to mix with my prepoo and I plan to be proactive in moisturizing my new growth every night or every other night with a mix of  water, African Pride Olive Oil Moisturizer, S Curl and JBCO.  Maybe this will help me last longer.  We Will See


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 25, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Looking for a buddy too...
> 
> I am exactly 1 week post and an will be stretching 10 weeks at a time this year. Used to stretch 12 to 16 weeks, but I  want to see if this works better to avoid breakage when stretching. Switched to Mizani lye relaxer with greaaat results. Very soft, bouncy, and shiny hair.
> I cut off all my progress from last year (I was an inch away from BSL)
> I am....again 2 inches away from APL. Want to make it to BSL by September 31, and MBL by December 31. Wish me luck!



We can buddy up if you like. I just relaxed today and am only going 9 weeks thus time round due to my wedding the first week in April.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 25, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Looking for a buddy too...
> 
> I am exactly 1 week post and an will be stretching 10 weeks at a time this year. Used to stretch 12 to 16 weeks, but I  want to see if this works better to avoid breakage when stretching. Switched to Mizani lye relaxer with greaaat results. Very soft, bouncy, and shiny hair.
> I cut off all my progress from last year (I was an inch away from BSL)
> I am....again 2 inches away from APL. Want to make it to BSL by September 31, and MBL by December 31. Wish me luck!



Good luck, Yoli!  I've got two buddies (shortdub78 and KiWiStyle). We are all within a week or so of each other, I touched-up last Saturday and Kiwi on Thursday and Shortdub about a week before me.  I use Mizani lye also...love it!  Planning on a 12 week stretch. You're welcome to join us if you don't already have a buddy...the more the merrier!


----------



## baddison (Jan 25, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Cherry89 - I missed your update!  You know I'm right there with you in bunning.  I'm really loving my hair being tucked away and protected.  I plan to bun this weekend too.  I've also finally gotten back on track with taking my vitamins everyday.
> 
> Nix08
> baddison
> ...



Hey! Hey! Team 18-Weeks!!! Whazzup....
sunnieb
Nix08
Cherry89
divachyk

I am doing quite well too.  I have resumed my NJOY's Hair Concoction, applying 2x's per week with nighttime baggying.  I am hoping to get my updates/progress pics out this weekend.  Its long overdue after our december relaxer. 

Got some NG here that's beginning to need my precious S-Curl/Jojoba oil spritz to stay calm.  LOL.  Looking forward to making BSL this year!!  Yup - 2013 is gonna be the year of my hair goals.  How 'bout you all???


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 26, 2013)

baddison Imma be MBL by December if it kills me! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Jan 26, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> baddison Imma be MBL by December if it kills me!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



Yo GO GIRL!!!! I hear ya!!!.....


----------



## baddison (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey buddies!! I finally got my progress pics....looonnnngggg overdue.  I do believe I can make the BSL mark by the end of this year - maybe even sooner, barring any setbacks.

What do y'all think???
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17784689&postcount=2462

sunnieb
Nix08
Cherry89
divachyk


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 26, 2013)

baddison I totally think you will make bsl.....have you measured how many inches you need?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 26, 2013)

baddison You will make it!  It's January and you are right on track with your length. 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 26, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> We can buddy up if you like. I just relaxed today and am only going 9 weeks thus time round due to my wedding the first week in April.





Yes, yes, yes, lets be buddies ..........And congrats on the upcoming wedding.You will be a silky smooth bride


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 26, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Good luck, Yoli!  I've got two buddies (@shortdub78 and @KiWiStyle). We are all within a week or so of each other, I touched-up last Saturday and Kiwi on Thursday and Shortdub about a week before me.  I use Mizani lye also...love it!  Planning on a 12 week stretch. You're welcome to join us if you don't already have a buddy...the more the merrier!



Yes..absolutely.....Lets do it together. How often do u guys update???


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 26, 2013)

sunnieb, lol. I'm loving these buns.. its getting pretty boring though..ughhh. But its really helping with retaining. Maybe if I switch up and do a bang and add some accesories.. Lol

baddison, Great growth. You will def get to your goal on time.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 26, 2013)

baddison sunnieb Nix08 Cherry89 

Great progress Baddison --- 

My hair is doing good. I've been working out quite a bit so it gets a little crazy up in my head because I sweat a lot and I only wash 1x week. Tomorrow's wash day.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 27, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Yes..absolutely.....Lets do it together. How often do u guys update???



We don't really have a set schedule but we're on here pretty regularly reporting progress,setbacks or just general hair drama.  I just finished a 6-month stretch but I won't be stretching that long again-not on purpose anyway . Welcome aboard.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 27, 2013)

divachyk do you workout in the morning or afternoon?  I switched back to afternoon workouts and it's been easier keeping my hair in check.  I do cowash at least twice a week and dc once a week, so I'm constantly rinsing out the sweat.

Cherry89 Yes, bunning gets boring to me too, but I'm sticking to it!  I don't like bangs on me anymore.  I do need to work on accessorizing them more.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 27, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Yes, yes, yes, lets be buddies ..........And congrats on the upcoming wedding.You will be a silky smooth bride



Awesome...your hair is beautiful btw. I will try to post a pic today


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Yes..absolutely.....Lets do it together. How often do u guys update???



shortdub78
Cattypus1
xu93texas
yoli184

Hi Yoli, welcome to the group, the more the merrier, yep!!!  Cattypus1 is right, we're stretching to 12 weeks.  My stylist uses Nairobi Pamper relaxer system, it's been over a year and so far soo good ;-).  

Guys xu93texas will be joining us next week after she does a virgin relaxer next week.  She BC last year but decided to come back to the relaxed side, YAY!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> We can buddy up if you like. I just relaxed today and am only going 9 weeks thus time round due to my wedding the first week in April.



Altruisticoam are you joining our group too?  We'll be happy to have you!

So far it's myself,
shortdub78
Cattypus1
xu93texas
yoli184

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2013)

Buddies sckri23, lovely_locks, and londonfog where are y'all at? I hope everyones okay. I'm feeling a bit lonely! Lol! Today is a wash day for me so I will be back to update later...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Altruisticoam are you joining our group too?  We'll be happy to have you!
> 
> So far it's myself,
> shortdub78
> ...



I second that, please join us!  Here we grow!


----------



## browneyedgrl (Jan 27, 2013)

mummy0f2boyz said:


> Im 3 months post, coming up to 4months.
> 
> Im stretching till May, so roughly 6-7 months.
> 
> ...



mummy0f2boyz, sorry I'm late yes let's buddy up!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Altruisticoam are you joining our group too?  We'll be happy to have you!
> 
> So far it's myself,
> shortdub78
> ...



Sure I would love to join! Currently I'm using affirm relaxer for dry and itchy scalp and my hair is really lovin it


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Altruisticoam are you joining our group too?  We'll be happy to have you!
> 
> So far it's myself,
> shortdub78
> ...



So how we gonna keep up with each other?
We should do some type of schedule as to when to do updates/lenght checks.
Any ideas?


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok, I think my buddies and I have missed each other.  I am just over 3 weeks post and trying to figure out how to keep my roots moisturised. My weekly regimen deep condition w/cleanser twice per week and co-wash twice per week depending on when these days fall. I think I need to bring out the Shea butter moisturizer after my wash tomorrow and see if that will make a difference.
The plan is to relax after 8 weeks and keep adding a week each stretch until I'm at 12.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> So how we gonna keep up with each other?
> We should do some type of schedule as to when to do updates/lenght checks.
> Any ideas?



We really haven't had a schedule, just pop in when ever you like to babble, update, ask/answer questions, basically just sharing.  I only do length checks the day of relaxers and at challenge check-ins because I get anxious.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 27, 2013)

My last relaxer was 12/22 so I am 4 weeks post.I plan on stretching until May/June but I jabe so much new growth.Should I wait or get it done sooner?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 27, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> So how we gonna keep up with each other?
> We should do some type of schedule as to when to do updates/lenght checks.
> Any ideas?





KiWiStyle said:


> We really haven't had a schedule, just pop in when ever you like to babble, update, ask/answer questions, basically just sharing.  I only do length checks the day of relaxers and at challenge check-ins because I get anxious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I agree with Kiwi that we don't really schedule anything.  I'm in a couple of challenges that require check-ins and I know Kiwi and Shortdub are in some as well.  I kind of like the informality of our little group of buddies, we seem to keep up with each other quite well.  I love the sharing and girlfriend-like interaction.  With that said, I'm on here at least once a day, as much as I hate to admit that--LOL.  In my defense, I'm tethered to my laptop via my job.  I have no objection to a check-in schedule, maybe weekly wash/DC days and/or touch-up days or something like that.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 27, 2013)

Just relaxed Friday...here's where I'm at


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Just relaxed Friday...here's where I'm at



Great results!  Do you self or salon relax!!  Are you in the SL or APL challenge?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 27, 2013)

Luckyladyj said:


> My last relaxer was 12/22 so I am 4 weeks post.I plan on stretching until May/June but I jabe so much new growth.Should I wait or get it done sooner?



Hello. I would try to wait a few more weeks. 4 weeks is too soon IMO.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Great results!  Do you self or salon relax!!  Are you in the SL or APL challenge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I go to the salon for relaxers..I don't trust myself with chemicals lol

I'm in the apl challenge. I figured I would give me more insight and extra motivation.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Just relaxed Friday...here's where I'm at



Nice...we are right in the same ballpark. How long are you stretching?  Are you SR or do you go to the salon?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Great results!  Do you self or salon relax!!  Are you in the SL or APL challenge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Kiwi, girl...you are reading my mind or I am reading yours...LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Kiwi, girl...you are reading my mind or I am reading yours...LOL



LOL, too funny!  Great minds think alike and besides, relaxer buddies are tight like that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jan 27, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk do you workout in the morning or afternoon?  I switched back to afternoon workouts and it's been easier keeping my hair in check.  I do cowash at least twice a week and dc once a week, so I'm constantly rinsing out the sweat.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



sunnieb, I workout in the afternoon but I don't cowash throughout the week. I just don't have the time or energy. I might make time though and find the energy since I'm increasing the intensity of my workouts.


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 27, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Rozlewis & Toy I declare you 2 buddies!



Your hair is the bomb.com!


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> We really haven't had a schedule, just pop in when ever you like to babble, update, ask/answer questions, basically just sharing.  I only do length checks the day of relaxers and at challenge check-ins because I get anxious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF[/QUI
> 
> I know exactly what you are saying. I find myself measuring my growth DAILY....I'm telling u......I'm trippin lol


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 27, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I go to the salon for relaxers..I don't trust myself with chemicals lol
> 
> I'm in the apl challenge. I figured I would give me more insight and extra motivation.



I used to go to the salon.  Then I self relaxed. My hair texture become so inconsistent and it caused breakage. I found a new hairdresserthat is finally doing it right. She listens to me and my needs. I'm happy and I trust her completely with my hair. So I'm back to the salon for touch ups


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 27, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> I used to go to the salon.  Then I self relaxed. My hair texture become so inconsistent and it caused breakage. I found a new hairdresserthat is finally doing it right. She listens to me and my needs. I'm happy and I trust her completely with my hair. So I'm back to the salon for touch ups



I'm an SR from way back...even before I had clue.  I wouldn't even dream of letting a stylist do anything except cut it, and then I shampoo/condish, dry and flat-iron and have him cut it dry. It works for both of us, I don't have to pack a lunch to go to a salon and I get to see the results of the cut immediately and he gets a great tip for doing exactly as I asked.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 27, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm an SR from way back...even before I had clue.  I wouldn't even dream of letting a stylist do anything except cut it, and then I shampoo/condish, dry and flat-iron and have him cut it dry. It works for both of us, I don't have to pack a lunch to go to a salon and I get to see the results of the cut immediately and he gets a great tip for doing exactly as I asked.



Lol you r so right about that light lunch. Whenever I go to the salon for my relaxer I come armed with several snacks in my purse...sometimes I even bring a lunch bag lol


----------



## londonfog (Jan 29, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Buddies @sckri23, @lovely_locks, and @londonfog where are y'all at? I hope everyones okay. I'm feeling a bit lonely! Lol! Today is a wash day for me so I will be back to update later...


 

Babygrowth, @sckri23, @lovely_locks

Hey ladies!!!! I'm here, lololol!! Been missing in action for a couple of days but I washed with CON Kiwi & Citrus Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo on Friday night & DC'd with Queen Helene (mixed EVCO & Castor oil in it) for about 1 hour & wrapped.  My hair felt really moisturized the next day when I combed out but I still M&S'd.  Been wigging it out!!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle, shortdub78, Cattypus1, yoli184

Hi to all my old and new buddies!  Kiwi is right, I'm relaxing this Friday and I'm excited.  I have the shortest hair in the group so I'll be leaning heavily on you ladies for support to get me through the growing out phase of wearing a short, pixie cut.   I haven't rocked a pixie cut in years.  I'm going to wear wigs and eventually rock a weave every now and then to help me get back to SL by the end of 2013.

I know you ladies just relaxed, but when are you planning to relax again?  Now that I'll be rocking a short cut, I can only go 10-11 weeks.  So I'm thinking April 12 or April 19 for my touchup.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 29, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, shortdub78, Cattypus1, yoli184
> 
> Hi to all my old and new buddies!  Kiwi is right, I'm relaxing this Friday and I'm excited.  I have the shortest hair in the group so I'll be leaning heavily on you ladies for support to get me through the growing out phase of wearing a short, pixie cut.   I haven't rocked a pixie cut in years.  I'm going to wear wigs and eventually rock a weave every now and then to help me get back to SL by the end of 2013.
> 
> I know you ladies just relaxed, but when are you planning to relax again?  Now that I'll be rocking a short cut, I can only go 10-11 weeks.  So I'm thinking April 12 or April 19 for my touchup.



the famous pixie!  i was a weekly heat user when i had a pixie. i would sleep pretty until it was wash time.  also, small pretty clips were my friend.  i would go for a wet look.  when my hair was really short, i would use mouse or get and scrunch up my hair and my new growth would be coily)  i wish i could find some pics around here.  i think wigs will help you get through, and once you a few inches, you can get a sew-in!

i believe i will be relaxing in April, but i don't know the date yet.  i was natural in 2010, but i grew my hair out from a bald fade if that helps or gives you some encouragement.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 29, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, shortdub78, Cattypus1, yoli184
> 
> Hi to all my old and new buddies!  Kiwi is right, I'm relaxing this Friday and I'm excited.  I have the shortest hair in the group so I'll be leaning heavily on you ladies for support to get me through the growing out phase of wearing a short, pixie cut.   I haven't rocked a pixie cut in years.  I'm going to wear wigs and eventually rock a weave every now and then to help me get back to SL by the end of 2013.
> 
> I know you ladies just relaxed, but when are you planning to relax again?  Now that I'll be rocking a short cut, I can only go 10-11 weeks.  So I'm thinking April 12 or April 19 for my touchup.



Hey xu93texas, 
Welcome to the group!  Pixie, huh, cute. My counter says April 13th for me.  Good luck with your relaxer...you self-relaxed?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 29, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, shortdub78, Cattypus1, yoli184
> 
> Hi to all my old and new buddies!  Kiwi is right, I'm relaxing this Friday and I'm excited.  I have the shortest hair in the group so I'll be leaning heavily on you ladies for support to get me through the growing out phase of wearing a short, pixie cut.   I haven't rocked a pixie cut in years.  I'm going to wear wigs and eventually rock a weave every now and then to help me get back to SL by the end of 2013.
> 
> I know you ladies just relaxed, but when are you planning to relax again?  Now that I'll be rocking a short cut, I can only go 10-11 weeks.  So I'm thinking April 12 or April 19 for my touchup.



Hey buddy xu93texas!  I'm happy to see you posting here with us.  Pixie cuts can be so cute and versatile.  You can wear it straight, wet n wavy, even curly.  Like shortdub said, you accessorize to glamour it up...so many possibilities.  

I'm relaxing the week of April 14th because I'll be 12 weeks post on the 18th.  We're all within a week of each other now so you should be fine. 

Oh and I'm the next to the shortest length ;-). 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 29, 2013)

shortdub78,

Thanks for the encouragement.  My hair is about 3 inches long stretched now.  I plan to continue wearing wigs until June and then rock weaves for the second half of the year.  I do plan to wash/DC/flat iron weekly up to 3-4 weeks post.  Once my nape/sides start coiling up, I'll be rocking my wigs. I would love to see some pics if you can find some. Your hair is so lush, thick, and long now. 

Cattypus1,

I'm not a SR.  I don't do well with chemicals.  I had a bad experience in the past and vowed I will never do my own relaxers again.   Ok, so your TU is scheduled for  4/13.  I think I'll be relaxing that week as well.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey buddy @xu93texas! I'm happy to see you posting here with us. Pixie cuts can be so cute and versatile. You can wear it straight, wet n wavy, even curly. Like shortdub said, you accessorize to glamour it up...so many possibilities.
> 
> I'm relaxing the week of April 14th because I'll be 12 weeks post on the 18th. We're all within a week of each other now so you should be fine.
> 
> ...


 KiWiStyle,
Hey girl!  Thanks for sticking with me all these months. So excited to be relaxing again.  I do like the pixie cuts, just not the growing out phase. BTDT before and it's a pain.  Thank goodness for wigs and weaves.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 29, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> Hey girl!  Thanks for sticking with me all these months. So excited to be relaxing again.  I do like the pixie cuts, just not the growing out phase. BTDT before and it's a pain.  Thank goodness for wigs and weaves.



I'm not letting you out of my sight ever again...come see me before you make any hair decisions, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm not letting you out of my sight ever again...come see me before you make any hair decisions, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Yes ma'am!  DH has been telling me the whole time, "I told you so!"


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 29, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm an SR from way back...even before I had clue.  I wouldn't even dream of letting a stylist do anything except cut it, and then I shampoo/condish, dry and flat-iron and have him cut it dry. It works for both of us, I don't have to pack a lunch to go to a salon and I get to see the results of the cut immediately and he gets a great tip for doing exactly as I asked.




Pack lunch...
I remember those days.Dominicans salons are always packed. I like the new salon. They have a lot more staff, and my new hairdresser is awesome . I didnt have to wait and didnt even make an appointment. I was very happy. Oh...and most of all...she spoke English!


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 29, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Just relaxed Friday...here's where I'm at




Nice...how does it feel to be silky smooth again?


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 29, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I go to the salon for relaxers..I don't trust myself with chemicals lol
> 
> I'm in the apl challenge. I figured I would give me more insight and extra motivation.




I'm in the APL challenge and BSL challenge . But I should be grazing MBL by December if I grow at least 1/2 inch a month. I'm missing about 6 inches to MBL.


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 29, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle, @shortdub78, @Cattypus1, @yoli184
> 
> Hi to all my old and new buddies!  Kiwi is right, I'm relaxing this Friday and I'm excited.  I have the shortest hair in the group so I'll be leaning heavily on you ladies for support to get me through the growing out phase of wearing a short, pixie cut.   I haven't rocked a pixie cut in years.  I'm going to wear wigs and eventually rock a weave every now and then to help me get back to SL by the end of 2013.
> 
> I know you ladies just relaxed, but when are you planning to relax again?  Now that I'll be rocking a short cut, I can only go 10-11 weeks.  So I'm thinking April 12 or April 19 for my touchup.




Hey buddy..welcome
We have an exciting year ahead of us. I've had 2 major set backs...so its somewhat a new beginning for me. 
I had a touch up on Jan 18, and will stretch for 10 weeks. My next touch up is on March 29.
HHG


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 29, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Nice...how does it feel to be silky smooth again?



Feels like a weight has been lifted off my head lol


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 29, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> I'm in the APL challenge and BSL challenge . But I should be grazing MBL by December if I grow at least 1/2 inch a month. I'm missing about 6 inches to MBL.



Congrats I'll be taking notes from you


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 29, 2013)

For all my relaxer buddies.  Since there are 6 of us, I will not...I REPEAT...I will not be typing all y'll names in my posts.  So if you see me, assume I'm talking to our whole group unless I specify.

With that being said.  I LOVE OUR BIG GROUP!!! So how soon do you typically notice NG post relaxer?  I usually start noticing it around week 5-6 but my last stretch I swear I noticed it at 3 week, :-O.  

Do you focus on protein or moisture immediately post relaxer?  I normally focus my attention on protein but seeing as I asked my stylist to do a mid-relaxer protein treatment this time, I'm going hard on moisture right now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jan 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle, I don't think we're in the same group but....I can feel tiny bits of ng around week 4 but I can actually see it around weeks 5 or 6. It comes in really thick thereafter, say weeks 7+.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> For all my relaxer buddies.  Since there are 6 of us, *I will not...I REPEAT...I will not be typing all y'll names in my posts*.  So if you see me, assume I'm talking to our whole group unless I specify.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 30, 2013)

Ng progress 7-8 weeks post. 

How are my buddies doin???

_eta: freshly cowashed. no product._


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 30, 2013)

Lookin good hnntrr!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 30, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe how's it going buddy?


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 30, 2013)

Sooo I've been hanging in there with this almost transitioned to natural afro I got going on!  

Anywhoo... I will be relaxing this Saturday.  My hair has spoken and I shall relax!  I did a protein treatment yesterday, and I'm laying off the oils for the rest of the week.  I'm ready!  While I did not make my full 20 week stretch goal  (sorry Hairroots )  I was successful at achieving a 16 week stretch (Oct 13 - Feb 2)!  (longest stretch before was 13 weeks) 

Maybe next time I'll be able to make the full 20 weeks.  I shole am excited about seeing the growth stretched out though!! :trampolin


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 30, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> SunySydeofLyfe how's it going buddy?



Hey buddy. Its going.... the alter ego softened my new growth so thats a plus. I'm still looking forward to a TU. Haven't done anything to my hair this week. Planning on steaming today

How's it going for you?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

I chose the right time to join this 18 week group I'm just at 6 weeks and it's like super easy going  I've got a healthy 3/4 of an inch (ya I measured) and I have no complaints And trust me ya'll I'll be complaining IF the time comes


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 30, 2013)

I still have no buddy lol. I'll be 2 weeks post on Friday.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 30, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> I still have no buddy lol. I'll be 2 weeks post on Friday.



When are you relaxing hon? My team is relaxing around April 6th or April 13th. Angelinhell


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 30, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> When are you relaxing hon? My team is relaxing around April 6th or April 13th. Angelinhell



Babygrowth My next relaxer is scheduled for April 12th, I'll be 12 weeks post.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 30, 2013)

Well Angelinhell you can join our group! I will be more like 17 weeks but I'm relaxing on the 13th! lovely_locks sckri23 londonfog we got a new member!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 30, 2013)

divachyk said:


> KiWiStyle, I don't think we're in the same group but....I can feel tiny bits of ng around week 4 but I can actually see it around weeks 5 or 6. It comes in really thick thereafter, say weeks 7+.



It's about the same for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle I always pause and stare at that braid in your siggy...job very well done


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle I always pause and stare at that braid in your siggy...job very well done



Awe, thank you Nix08!!  I hated the way the regular single braid looked so I went in YouTube to learn this one.  I sat and watched video after video for a few hours and tried it.  I can't believe how well I've mastered it myself, I am a little proud of it .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 30, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> I still have no buddy lol. I'll be 2 weeks post on Friday.



How long are you going for? I'm 4 weeks post tomorrow and really would like to go 10-12 weeks.  I moisturized using the loco method and my new growth is happy. If I can keep it happy I shouldn't have a problem making it to 12 weeks.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle You ought to be very proud of yourself   I can't braid to save my life  BUT do you have links to the video's that you watched?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle You ought to be very proud of yourself   I can't braid to save my life  BUT do you have links to the video's that you watched?



LOL, I'm that way with trying to curl my hair with a flat or curling iron...it's always an epic fail.  I didn't save any of the YouTube searches, i just watched a bunch of them until I felt comfortable trying it myself.  I believe I just typed in "inverted French Braid" on both google and YouTube. I gave a detailed how-to in the BSL challenge a few weeks ago, I'll see if I can find it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 30, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> How long are you going for? I'm 4 weeks post tomorrow and really would like to go 10-12 weeks.  I moisturized using the loco method and my new growth is happy. If I can keep it happy I shouldn't have a problem making it to 12 weeks.



Kim0105 do you need a buddy too? We could always use extra support. We are going to April 6-13. Placing us all I think btwn 12-17 weeks.


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 30, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Ng progress 7-8 weeks post.
> 
> How are my buddies doin???
> 
> _eta: freshly cowashed. no product._


 hnntrr
I'm doing fine. Just bummed that I can not bun. My buns are so small and knotty looking. I have tried a new style, bantu/braid outs. I place about 7 braids in my hair and bantu knot them all. It turned out OK, but my ends are really exposed. At least with my roller sets, my ends are slightly tucked away.

Well, back to the daily roller sets, until I get enough length to have a DECENT sized bun.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle I always pause and stare at that braid in your siggy...job very well done



I agree! I am in awe! Its so neat!


----------



## mschristine (Jan 30, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Ng progress 7-8 weeks post.
> 
> How are my buddies doin???
> 
> eta: freshly cowashed. no product.



It's going ok. I bought a small water bottle and added some water and EVOO in it. I mist my hair with it before I moisturize and seal..helps the moisture last a little bit longer. I need a new moisturizing deep conditioner....any suggestions?


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 30, 2013)

Will cowash & air dry tonight.I have so much new growth which I usually dont get this soon after a relaxer.I am stretching until April which will be 16 weeks.I hope I can make it that long.I have stretched for almost a whole yr before,but I always went to a salon every other week or sooner if needed.They just washed rollerset and blow dried my hair straight.Now I am dealing with alot of new growth and no heat all by myself.I really hope it ends well for me.Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 30, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hey buddy. Its going.... the alter ego softened my new growth so thats a plus. I'm still looking forward to a TU. Haven't done anything to my hair this week. Planning on steaming today
> 
> How's it going for you?



I've been suffering with hand in hair disease like crazy. But today I DC'd, air dried, moisturized, sealed and Saran wrapped my ends. I'm hoping to keep it like this til sat ( when I'll do the same process) . I'll wear a wig til my TU day which is now all I can think about


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 30, 2013)

mschristine said:


> It's going ok. I bought a small water bottle and added some water and EVOO in it. I mist my hair with it before I moisturize and seal..helps the moisture last a little bit longer. I need a new moisturizing deep conditioner....any suggestions?


 
My hair has done really well with KeraCare Humecto DC.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 30, 2013)

Mande30 where can I find it?


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've decided to buy some braid hair to beef up my bun.  I am eager to see how my hair does with bunning.


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 30, 2013)

mschristine said:


> @Mande30 where can I find it?


 
The only place that I have found it was at one particular BSS here that is a distributor of Avlon products.  My BSS has a website and sells online, enslybeautysupply.com.  Or you can search the Avlon sight and see if there is a distributor in your area.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> For all my relaxer buddies. Since there are 6 of us, I will not...I REPEAT...I will not be typing all y'll names in my posts. So if you see me, assume I'm talking to our whole group unless I specify.
> 
> With that being said. I LOVE OUR BIG GROUP!!! So how soon do you typically notice NG post relaxer? I usually start noticing it around week 5-6 but my last stretch I swear I noticed it at 3 week, :-O.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you a mess!  I can't answer your questions until after my virgin relaxer, but in the past, I usually saw new growth after 4-5 weeks.  I usually focus on protein immediately post relaxer.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 31, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I've been suffering with hand in hair disease like crazy. But today I DC'd, air dried, moisturized, sealed and Saran wrapped my ends. I'm hoping to keep it like this til sat ( when I'll do the same process) . I'll wear a wig til my TU day which is now all I can think about



I've got it too. I love the waves they making me sea sick. Lol. I'm home all day and take my bonnet off just to cop a feel. That's a good plan i keep saying I'm going to make me a wig but i stay touching my hair. We on the tu countdown. Are you going to do hard protein next week? If so with what? I thinking aphogee i just dread the process.


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 31, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Kim0105 do you need a buddy too? We could always use extra support. We are going to April 6-13. Placing us all I think btwn 12-17 weeks.



Thanks, I'd love a buddy. I'm in the middle of a move now. Gonna prepoo with karanja oil and deep condition with silk dreams vanilla deep condition. Gonna do a roller set and wrap afterwards. 4 weeks post yesterday and just over 1/2" of new growth.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 31, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Thanks, I'd love a buddy. I'm in the middle of a move now. Gonna prepoo with karanja oil and deep condition with silk dreams vanilla deep condition. Gonna do a roller set and wrap afterwards. 4 weeks post yesterday and just over 1/2" of new growth.



Well come on in! Lol! That sounds ! Lots of growth going on ova there! Hope the move goes smoothly!


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> For all my relaxer buddies.  Since there are 6 of us, I will not...I REPEAT...I will not be typing all y'll names in my posts.  So if you see me, assume I'm talking to our whole group unless I specify.
> 
> With that being said.  I LOVE OUR BIG GROUP!!! So how soon do you typically notice NG post relaxer?  I usually start noticing it around week 5-6 but my last stretch I swear I noticed it at 3 week, :-O.
> 
> ...




@ KiWiStyle I'll be 2 weeks post and already have newgrowth. I'm not complaining


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> For all my relaxer buddies.  Since there are 6 of us, I will not...I REPEAT...I will not be typing all y'll names in my posts.  So if you see me, assume I'm talking to our whole group unless I specify.
> 
> With that being said.  I LOVE OUR BIG GROUP!!! So how soon do you typically notice NG post relaxer?  I usually start noticing it around week 5-6 but my last stretch I swear I noticed it at 3 week, :-O.
> 
> ...



I usually start noticing NG around 4-5 weeks post and post relaxer I focus on protein (using apogee 2 min reconstructor)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> For all my relaxer buddies.  Since there are 6 of us, I will not...I REPEAT...I will not be typing all y'll names in my posts.  So if you see me, assume I'm talking to our whole group unless I specify.
> 
> With that being said.  I LOVE OUR BIG GROUP!!! So how soon do you typically notice NG post relaxer?  I usually start noticing it around week 5-6 but my last stretch I swear I noticed it at 3 week, :-O.
> 
> ...



Gurrrrl...you betta commence to typin!  LOL!  Just had to get that off my chest . Any way, it's about week 3 or 4 that I start seeing it.  I try to maintain a balance between moisture and protein.  I've added ceramides to my regi so I think they lean toward the protein side (i know its not protein) but leave my hair feeling like its somewhere in the middle.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> @ KiWiStyle I'll be 2 weeks post and already have newgrowth. I'm not complaining



Lucky, I can't wait, I love NG!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I usually start noticing NG around 4-5 weeks post and post relaxer I focus on protein (using apogee 2 min reconstructor)



It seems like 4-5 weeks is the norm.  Do you do the mid-relaxer protein treatment

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Gurrrrl...you betta commence to typin!  LOL!  Just had to get that off my chest . Any way, it's about week 3 or 4 that I start seeing it.  I try to maintain a balance between moisture and protein.  I've added ceramides to my regi so I think they lean toward the protein side (i know its not protein) but leave my hair feeling like its somewhere in the middle.



I know right, I'm so darn lazy, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey Buddies
xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
Found the spin pins on sale at Walgreens and played with them today...they are awesome and will help me commit to the "unofficial" bun month challenge.  I think I saw someone on here mention these the other day.  Anybody else try these?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 31, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey Buddies
> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> Found the spin pins on sale at Walgreens and played with them today...they are awesome and will help me commit to the "unofficial" bun month challenge.  I think I saw someone on here mention these the other day.  Anybody else try these?



i am the spin pin queen!  i live for spin pins!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 31, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey Buddies
> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> Found the spin pins on sale at Walgreens and played with them today...they are awesome and will help me commit to the "unofficial" bun month challenge.  I think I saw someone on here mention these the other day.  Anybody else try these?



I'm going to give mu spin pins another try, it's been over a year and my hair is more full to hold them now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yoli184 (Feb 1, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey Buddies
> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam
> Found the spin pins on sale at Walgreens and played with them today...they are awesome and will help me commit to the "unofficial" bun month challenge.  I think I saw someone on here mention these the other day.  Anybody else try these?



Wanted to get those last year when my hair was almost BSL
I think my hair is not long enough for those right now


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Wanted to get those last year when my hair was almost BSL
> I think my hair is not long enough for those right now



you hair is more than long enough!  i have been using spin pins for a year or so now.  i have the small ones and the large ones.  girl you better get yourself some.  it's better than using elastics and sticking a bunch of hair pins in your hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> @ KiWiStyle I'll be 2 weeks post and already have newgrowth. I'm not complaining



it varies, but i usually start seeing new growth 4-5 weeks, but it comes out of nowhere!  this is when i have bone straight hair.  if i was still using lye, it would seem like my new growth came in at 3 weeks.


----------



## Kim0105 (Feb 1, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Well come on in! Lol! That sounds ! Lots of growth going on ova there! Hope the move goes smoothly!



Thanks. My hair does tend to grow fast in any state,  just gotta focus on retention.  Didn't get to my hair yesterday because of the move. Gonna push wash day to tomorrow instead.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 1, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Thanks. My hair does tend to grow fast in any state,  just gotta focus on retention.  Didn't get to my hair yesterday because of the move. Gonna push wash day to tomorrow instead.



Man, I wish I could get a 1/2in in 4 weeks!

Ok buddies londonfog, Kim0105, sckri23, lovely_locks, I have been rocking cornrows under a scarf and cute hat. I'm supposed to be wigging it but I don't feel like it! My rows have been soft ad moisturized for the first time ever! My scalp spritz from shescentit has been keeping my ng in check! Soft and fluffy!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey guys;-).  I'm suppose to henna this weekend but I do not feel like being bothered.  No more overnight treatments, the last time my scalp itched and my hair was overly dry, 5-6 hours staining will be my max for now on.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> It seems like 4-5 weeks is the norm.  Do you do the mid-relaxer protein treatment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



By mid-relaxer do u mean during the relaxer process? If so no I just let her do whatever lol I trust her judgement and since I'm a a recovering dry and brittle hair girl she likes to focus on moisture and I take care of the protein myself about every other week.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 1, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey Buddies
> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> Found the spin pins on sale at Walgreens and played with them today...they are awesome and will help me commit to the "unofficial" bun month challenge.  I think I saw someone on here mention these the other day.  Anybody else try these?



I love spin pins


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> By mid-relaxer do u mean during the relaxer process? If so no I just let her do whatever lol I trust her judgement and since I'm a a recovering dry and brittle hair girl she likes to focus on moisture and I take care of the protein myself about every other week.



Yes that's what I mean.  It's great that you have a stylist you trust solely.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes that's what I mean.  It's great that you have a stylist you trust solely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah she's an older lady. She can't style but she cares about healthy hair


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle,

Do you know how soon after a relaxer can I do a henna/indigo/amla treatment?


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle, shortdub78, Cattypus1, yoli184, Altruisticoam

Today was relaxer day for me. I relaxed after being natural for 5 months. I'm not impressed with the results; maybe because it was a virgin relaxer. Anyway, she trimmed about 1 inch all around. I like the cut and I actually like my natural highlights due to henna treatments. Here are a few pics:


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> 
> Do you know how soon after a relaxer can I do a henna/indigo/amla treatment?



I've read you can do it immediately because its all natural.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> shortdub78,
> Today was relaxer day for me. I relaxed after being natural for 5 months. I'm not impressed with the results; maybe because it was a virgin relaxer. Anyway, she trimmed about 1 inch all around. I like the cut and I actually like my natural highlights due to henna treatments. Here are a few pics:



love your hair!  oh you fancy huh?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, shortdub78, Cattypus1, yoli184, Altruisticoam
> 
> Today was relaxer day for me. I relaxed after being natural for 5 months. I'm not impressed with the results; maybe because it was a virgin relaxer. Anyway, she trimmed about 1 inch all around. I like the cut and I actually like my natural highlights due to henna treatments. Here are a few pics:



Ooh, I like it!  When my hair was this length, I rocked the nia long...all, day looong!!  I've always envied your hair's density too.  Have you been googling styles or are you still planning to wig it for a while??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 1, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> love your hair! oh you fancy huh?


 
Thank you!  I'm trying!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ooh, I like it! When my hair was this length, I rocked the nia long...all, day looong!! I've always envied your hair's density too. Have you been googling styles or are you still planning to wig it for a while??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thank you! I'm going to rock this for a while.  Once my hair starts to get kinky on the sides and nape, I'm going to rock my two new pixie wigs.


----------



## yoli184 (Feb 1, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle, @shortdub78, @Cattypus1, @yoli184, @Altruisticoam
> 
> Today was relaxer day for me. I relaxed after being natural for 5 months. I'm not impressed with the results; maybe because it was a virgin relaxer. Anyway, she trimmed about 1 inch all around. I like the cut and I actually like my natural highlights due to henna treatments. Here are a few pics:




I like it. It looks full, fluffy and healthy.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 2, 2013)

Cherry89 baddison divachyk Nix08

What's up Team 18 weeks?

I'm really enjoying getting back to bunning.  I can already see my hair benefiting.  A small section in the back is already back to BSL.  

Are we 6 weeks post???  I forget.  I can feel more ng bumps, but they are behaving.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 2, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> I like it. It looks full, fluffy and healthy.



yoli184 I love your profile picture!! So shiny and healthy!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 2, 2013)

Relaxer day is coming up for me next Saturday. I can't wait. I did a hard protein treatment today to prepare my hair. It feels strong and healthy. I will be bunning all week.


----------



## Toy (Feb 2, 2013)

Relaxer day also next Saturday can't wait .. I am tired of helmet head.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 2, 2013)

sunnieb, not much going on with me. Pretty boring this way.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 2, 2013)

Toy, yes buddy next week. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Toy (Feb 2, 2013)

Rozlewis,we made it!


----------



## yoli184 (Feb 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @yoli184 I love your profile picture!! So shiny and healthy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




@KiWiStyle  Thank you hun


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 3, 2013)

I so didn't want to wash my hair this weekend because it was still feeling so good from my relaxer last Friday. But I went ahead and set my hair yesterday and since I just got a relaxer last week I did the apogee 2 min reconstructer followed by a some humetress.


----------



## Cherry89 (Feb 3, 2013)

sunnieb, nothing much different, Imfeeling that new growth bump coming in too. lol. I rocked a mohawk with a banana clip today,I might post the pic later on. I;m still basically wet bunning and co-washing, using my staples Vo5 and Aussie 3 minute.. Im gonna do a aphogee 2 step protein treatment ethier tonight or tomorrow. I also will start using monistat  , JBCO and sulfur mix starting next week. Hopefully this will give me a lil boost.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 3, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I so didn't want to wash my hair this weekend because it was still feeling so good from my relaxer last Friday. But I went ahead and set my hair yesterday and since I just got a relaxer last week I did the apogee 2 min reconstructer followed by a some humetress.



Very pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Team 18 weeks  I'm doing well myself  I realize I'm not even thinking about a relaxer which is unusual for me.  I scratch my head as I please.  My ng has been very well behaved, it must be the increased water.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 3, 2013)

Cherry89 - wow, you are ON your hair regimen!  I dc'd with a light protein (Motions CPR) tonight and I'm air drying now.  Good to see you keeping up with your protein and staples.

Nix08 - Yes, I think my ng and I have finally come to an understanding.  That's why I often forget how many weeks post I am.  My ng is so well behaved, I easily forget.

divachyk - being boring is a good thing.  It means you don't have any hair drama.....yet. 

I'm also being proactive with my vitamins.  I have a good supply, but I went to GNC yesterday and loaded up since it is gold card week.  I'm still taking the GNC Womens Ultra Mega and GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails 2x daily.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 4, 2013)

sunnieb, yet is right. Drama is coming. Always does. I now take GNC Be Wholesome Vita Pack. I really don't think it's doing much for my hair. Matter fact, I know it's not doing much for my hair. I think it's helping overall health though.


----------



## Kim0105 (Feb 4, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Man, I wish I could get a 1/2in in 4 weeks!
> 
> Ok buddies londonfog, Kim0105, sckri23, lovely_locks, I have been rocking cornrows under a scarf and cute hat. I'm supposed to be wigging it but I don't feel like it! My rows have been soft ad moisturized for the first time ever! My scalp spritz from shescentit has been keeping my ng in check! Soft and fluffy!



Did a whole head baggy with safflower oil last night.  This keeps my new growth happy.  Gonna do this about 3 times a week going into this stretch.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2013)

sunnieb @Cherry89 @baddison @divachyk @Nix08

Did the GHE with a little water spritzed to my hair and castor. I needed some extra umph and decided on that. I'm pleased.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi ladies!  Now that we're all post relaxer now, how's our hair doing?  Needing more protein, moisture or perfectly balanced?  I would say I'm perfectly balanced.  I am wanting to CW daily but I manage to stretch it out ever 2-3 days instead.  I CW last night using TJ Nourish Spa, applied my leave-in DB Daily and then my Ceramide mix and bunned.  This morning I moisturized with QB AOHC and sealed with QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm.  I love sealing with this delicious product, these are the ingredients:

Grapeseed Oil
Olive Oil Blend 
Vegetable Glycerin
Palm & Sorbitol Monosters (Vegetable Emulsifier)
Pure Wildflower Honey
MSM
Citrus Limon & Citrus Aurantium EO scent

I'm now whole head baggying underneath my scarf. 

yoli184
xu93texas
shortdub78
Cattypus1
Altruisticoam

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 5, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi ladies!  Now that we're all post relaxer now, how's our hair doing?  Needing more protein, moisture or perfectly balanced?  I would say I'm perfectly balanced.  I am wanting to CW daily but I manage to stretch it out ever 2-3 days instead.  I CW last night using TJ Nourish Spa, applied my leave-in DB Daily and then my Ceramide mix and bunned.  This morning I moisturized with QB AOHC and sealed with QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm.  I love sealing with this delicious product, these are the ingredients:
> 
> Grapeseed Oil
> Olive Oil Blend
> ...



my hair is doing alright so far.  i have been keeping up with my moisture and protein.  i use ORS replenishing conditioner once a week for protein, and i use my Aussie 3 min for deep conditioning.  i don't deep condition after i use the ORS.  my hair still feels pretty moisturized afterwards.  i use that product when i shampoo.  i use the Aussie when i cowash.  i have been cowashing/washing 2-3 day.  

i use the AOHC to seal with, but it really softens my hair.  i couldn't figure out how to may the Honey Balm to work for my relaxed hair.  i will be washing tomorrow.  also using the LOC method is helping and it help with airdrying.  i don't use my CON argan oil leave-in spray anymore.  i just dry with the tee-shirt, apply some argan oil and Cantu leave-in.  i make sure i coat my ends really good.  i stopped with the CON, since i am using more protein conditioners in my reggie.  i will probably go back to it in the summer.


----------



## sckri23 (Feb 5, 2013)

My flat ironed hair is doing so great. I want to wash my hair (no build up, I'm just love water) but I need more dc. 

Thank goodness I'm loving my flat ironed hair right now or else I would have a major protien overload using cholesterol after hair mayo/egg treatment.

Eta: I forgot how many weeks post I am. Thank goodness for the countdown app.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey lamaria211 i did a two step last night and I'm thinking of stretching a little longer
 Good luck on next weeks TU


----------



## yoli184 (Feb 5, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi ladies!  Now that we're all post relaxer now, how's our hair doing?  Needing more protein, moisture or perfectly balanced?  I would say I'm perfectly balanced.  I am wanting to CW daily but I manage to stretch it out ever 2-3 days instead.  I CW last night using TJ Nourish Spa, applied my leave-in DB Daily and then my Ceramide mix and bunned.  This morning I moisturized with QB AOHC and sealed with QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm.  I love sealing with this delicious product, these are the ingredients:
> 
> Grapeseed Oil
> Olive Oil Blend
> ...


----------



## yoli184 (Feb 5, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I so didn't want to wash my hair this weekend because it was still feeling so good from my relaxer last Friday. But I went ahead and set my hair yesterday and since I just got a relaxer last week I did the apogee 2 min reconstructer followed by a some humetress.




Lookin Good....


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 5, 2013)

yoli184 your regimen is identical to mine!  I want to CW daily but I'm afraid of too much manipulation.  If I had it my way, I would CW every single day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yoli184 (Feb 5, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @yoli184 your regimen is identical to mine!  I want to CW daily but I'm afraid of too much manipulation.  If I had it my way, I would CW every single day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




@ KiWiStyle ..I literally just let the water run on my head for 2 min, put about 4 pumps condition (2 in the front, 2 in the back) and clip it up. I go about my business, and about 10 min later I run cold water down my hair to rinse it out. I just smooth the surface with my hands. No combs. The water does all the work. I just dry with t-shirt method and that just lays my hair down beautifully. No manipulation. I found this to be the best method for me. I am retaining a lot of length that way. And my hair is feel very moisturized. I wish I would have done this a long time ago...


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 5, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hey lamaria211 i did a two step last night and I'm thinking of stretching a little longer
> Good luck on next weeks TU



Me too! My mom corn braided my hair so it's been a breeze taking care of my hair. How much  longer were you thinking of going? I think I can do another month or 2. I'm going to keep letting my mommy rebraid my hair every 2 weeks, till I start having issues


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 5, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> @ KiWiStyle ..I literally just let the water run on my head for 2 min, put about 4 pumps condition (2 in the front, 2 in the back) and clip it up. I go about my business, and about 10 min later I run cold water down my hair to rinse it out. I just smooth the surface with my hands. No combs. The water does all the work. I just dry with t-shirt method and that just lays my hair down beautifully. No manipulation. I found this to be the best method for me. I am retaining a lot of length that way. And my hair is feel very moisturized. I wish I would have done this a long time ago...



yoli184 girl stop, LOL!  This is exactly what I've been doing for the past 2-3 cowashes, only I gently detangle with my shower comb in the shower so I won't have tangles as I air dry.  I recently stopped combing my hair while wet and I've seen significantly less breakage/shedding.  

I'm going to try this for the rest of the month to see how my hair responds to daily CW because Lord knows my scalp loves it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 6, 2013)

mschristine hnntrr Mande30
Ok ladies, how you doing? (in my Wendy Williams voice) 
Thursday will be week 6 for me and this is when my shedding starts.  I'm going to do a tea rinse on my next wash day, hopefully it will help.  I had a minor setback.  I had been really wanting to try the Dabur Vatika coconut oil and i finally ordered some.  I used it as an overnight pre poo and behaved like a strong protein on my hair .  I'm protein sensitive and it was so difficult to detangle after my DC that I had to DC a second time!  But, my hair was so pretty that week. I'm sure Vatika is a good product, but I can't use it overnight and I will only use when I need protein.  So, now I'm trying to combat this protein overload with moisture.  Other than that I have a nice amount of new growth and I'm looking forward the second half of this 12 week stretch.


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 6, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @mschristine @hnntrr @Mande30
> Ok ladies, how you doing? (in my Wendy Williams voice)
> Thursday will be week 6 for me and this is when my shedding starts. I'm going to do a tea rinse on my next wash day, hopefully it will help. I had a minor setback. I had been really wanting to try the Dabur Vatika coconut oil and i finally ordered some. I used it as an overnight pre poo and behaved like a strong protein on my hair . I'm protein sensitive and it was so difficult to detangle after my DC that I had to DC a second time! But, my hair was so pretty that week. I'm sure Vatika is a good product, but I can't use it overnight and I will only use when I need protein. So, now I'm trying to combat this protein overload with moisture. Other than that I have a nice amount of new growth and I'm looking forward the second half of this 12 week stretch.


@klsjackson I feel you on the protein overload (It took me a few weeks to get my hair back to normal after mine, I even had to stop using my coconut oil and seal with a little Hot Six for a week). I usually buy the Nutiva brand of coconut oil (organic/extra virgin). I prepoo with it, but I have never done it overnight. I do think that because I use it to prepoo and to seal everynight that I don't need as much protein. *I may have to try out this Dabur Vatika to use every month or so. Is it straight coconut oil or a mix of other things?*

I am in week 8 of my stretch. I am going to see if I can make it past 12 weeks. I am deliberately moisturizing my new growth this time, so we will see.......still practicing my self relaxing technique with conditioner.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 6, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson I feel you on the protein overload (It took me a few weeks to get my hair back to normal after mine, I even had to stop using my coconut oil and seal with a little Hot Six for a week). I usually buy the Nutiva brand of coconut oil (organic/extra virgin). I prepoo with it, but I have never done it overnight. I do think that because I use it to prepoo and to seal everynight that I don't need as much protein. *I may have to try out this Dabur Vatika to use every month or so. Is it straight coconut oil or a mix of other things?*
> 
> I am in week 8 of my stretch. I am going to see if I can make it past 12 weeks. I am deliberately moisturizing my new growth this time, so we will see.......still practicing my self relaxing technique with conditioner.



Its funny how we are all having protein overloads this time around haha. My hair is doing well. It seems to change every time I was my hair. And i found out that I can not braid my hair while it airdries, it does some serious damage on my ends, so it have to either leave it loose or wet wrap and put a scarf over it. I also need to chill on the tightness of my bantu knots around the edges, one small patch broke off pretty bad . 

And I might, might be considering transitioning. Maybe. It would be really long term but my hair is doin some weird manageable stuff (usually around now id be having a really hard time keeping my NG in check but it seems like this new regimen is really helping a lot.) So I am going to see at my relaxer mark whats up, I may continue stretching as long as I can just to see ya know? Never been natural and I am curious, going home to my parents tonight so I am going to pull out my baby pictures and see if I can get an idea of what my natural hair looks like. But all in all, I am doin good!


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 6, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson I feel you on the protein overload (It took me a few weeks to get my hair back to normal after mine, I even had to stop using my coconut oil and seal with a little Hot Six for a week). I usually buy the Nutiva brand of coconut oil (organic/extra virgin). I prepoo with it, but I have never done it overnight. I do think that because I use it to prepoo and to seal everynight that I don't need as much protein. *I may have to try out this Dabur Vatika to use every month or so. Is it straight coconut oil or a mix of other things?*
> 
> I am in week 8 of my stretch. I am going to see if I can make it past 12 weeks. I am deliberately moisturizing my new growth this time, so we will see.......still practicing my self relaxing technique with conditioner.



Here is a list I found online.  I am at work and don't have the bottle with me.  I really liked the oil.  To me, it didn't have a strong or unpleasant smell.  It was solid like coconut oil and I placed the bottle in some warm water to liquify.  I will use it again, maybe a few weeks after my next relaxer.  But this time I will just use as a 30 to 45 min pre poo.  
Coconut oil (Cocos nucifere oil)
Neem (Azadirachta indica Leaf extract)
Brahmi (Centella asiatica Plant extract)
Fruit extracts of Amla
Bahera and Harar (extracts of emblica officinalis Terminalia belirica and Terminalia chebula),
Kapur kachri (Hedychium spicatum rhizome extract)
Henna (Lawsonia inermis leaf extrac)
Milk (lac)
Rosemary oil (Rosmarinus officinalis oil)
Lemon oil (Citrus limonum oil)
TBHQ (t-butyl hydroquinone)
Fragrance


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 6, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Its funny how we are all having protein overloads this time around haha. My hair is doing well. It seems to change every time I was my hair. And i found out that I can not braid my hair while it airdries, it does some serious damage on my ends, so it have to either leave it loose or wet wrap and put a scarf over it. I also need to chill on the tightness of my bantu knots around the edges, one small patch broke off pretty bad .
> 
> And I might, might be considering transitioning. Maybe. It would be really long term but my hair is doin some weird manageable stuff (usually around now id be having a really hard time keeping my NG in check but it seems like this new regimen is really helping a lot.) So I am going to see at my relaxer mark whats up, I may continue stretching as long as I can just to see ya know? Never been natural and I am curious, going home to my parents tonight so I am going to pull out my baby pictures and see if I can get an idea of what my natural hair looks like. But all in all, I am doin good!


 
@hnntrr I saw on the other thread where someone said something to you about going natural. I think that is great.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 6, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Me too! My mom corn braided my hair so it's been a breeze taking care of my hair. How much longer were you thinking of going? I think I can do another month or 2. I'm going to keep letting my mommy rebraid my hair every 2 weeks, till I start having issues


 
That little boy of yours is a cutie pie!!!!  

Yeah, lets do just that go as long as we can. My initial thoughts were to go for an additional 12 weeks.  Can you imagine a 6 month stretch!??!??!  I am happy to report my shedding is minimal and I am thinking the protein did the job. I am going to try that protein pudding once a week and keep bunning. I was in two braids but since I dont have a wig I was looking kinda country...lol...all for the greater good.  I am planning to take it a week at a time and evaluate my hair often. 

My new plan for growth is to prepoo/steam/poo/dc/airdry/LOCO/bun on Sundays and only take the bun down to m/s.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 6, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @hnntrr I saw on the other thread where someone said something to you about going natural. I think that is great.



mschristine:
maybe? We will see how the rest of this stretch goes. I dont want to have to put chemicals on my hair if i dont need them. But Im im scared my curl pattern is ruined and ill be lookin a hot mess


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 6, 2013)

I am 12 weeks post and will relax this weekend. Three days and counting.


----------



## mschristine (Feb 6, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> mschristine hnntrr Mande30
> Ok ladies, how you doing? (in my Wendy Williams voice)
> Thursday will be week 6 for me and this is when my shedding starts.  I'm going to do a tea rinse on my next wash day, hopefully it will help.  I had a minor setback.  I had been really wanting to try the Dabur Vatika coconut oil and i finally ordered some.  I used it as an overnight pre poo and behaved like a strong protein on my hair .  I'm protein sensitive and it was so difficult to detangle after my DC that I had to DC a second time!  But, my hair was so pretty that week. I'm sure Vatika is a good product, but I can't use it overnight and I will only use when I need protein.  So, now I'm trying to combat this protein overload with moisture.  Other than that I have a nice amount of new growth and I'm looking forward the second half of this 12 week stretch.



Wow, I had a protein issue as well. I tried to up my moisture by misting my hair with water/olive oil/vegetable glycerin mix and then M&S. that seems to be working. The back of my hair feels thin to me so I'm going to do scalp massages a couple times a week with some castor oil to see if it helps. I'm also trying out Biosilk hydrating conditioner and some new oils


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 6, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> That little boy of yours is a cutie pie!!!!
> 
> Yeah, lets do just that go as long as we can. My initial thoughts were to go for an additional 12 weeks.  Can you imagine a 6 month stretch!??!??!  I am happy to report my shedding is minimal and I am thinking the protein did the job. I am going to try that protein pudding once a week and keep bunning. I was in two braids but since I dont have a wig I was looking kinda country...lol...all for the greater good.  I am planning to take it a week at a time and evaluate my hair often.
> 
> My new plan for growth is to prepoo/steam/poo/dc/airdry/LOCO/bun on Sundays and only take the bun down to m/s.



Thanks
My regimen hasn't changed, I'm still DCing x2 a week, washing on weekends and M&S daily. I really want that book The Science of Black Hair Care. So let's do this stretch on top of a stretch. I definitely think we can make it 6 whole Months


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 6, 2013)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Yes sorry...Creme of Nature....
> Very close...I was maybe an inch or two longer in 2009 and I got too daggone happy with it and fried it curling it every week, just swanging it!  Too much! and I had to cut it back to above shoulder length....
> 
> Bad pic.....lol



How are you holding up? I tried to dc with SheaMoisture Shea deep mask something something- cant remember the name but it made my hair erplexed now I'm sitting under the. Dryer praying for a decent roller set.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> yoli184 girl stop, LOL!  This is exactly what I've been doing for the past 2-3 cowashes, only I gently detangle with my shower comb in the shower so I won't have tangles as I air dry.  I recently stopped combing my hair while wet and I've seen significantly less breakage/shedding.
> 
> I'm going to try this for the rest of the month to see how my hair responds to daily CW because Lord knows my scalp loves it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle i agree that combing hair while wet is not such a good idea, do you set your hair though? if so how do you deal with that? tia


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 6, 2013)

I had an awesome air dry today.  I did a CW and then moisturized with Ivory Moist conditioner and then used Jojoba, EVCO and Amla to seal, my hair is so soft.... wowow.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 6, 2013)

sunnieb can you direct me to any threads with some help on non-heat styles for relaxed hair? I've been on this board for about 4 years and I've pretty much only mastered roller setting.  I've tried braid out, twist out, bantu knot maybe 1 time each and I couldn't get it. Or do you have any youtube recs? I'm trying to branch out and not be so dependent on roller setting when I have to go out since it's so much manipulation


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 7, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> KiWiStyle i agree that combing hair while wet is not such a good idea, do you set your hair though? if so how do you deal with that? tia



I have of late been Detangling in the shower while the conditioner is still on and water running down my hair.  Honestly, I don't lose any hair this way.  Now when I wait to detangle after I apply my leave-in, I lose more hair but an average amount. I lose even less if I wait to detangle when my hair is partially air dried. Mind you, I'm only 2 weeks post, lol!  A few more weeks and plenty of new growth I'll have to reassess my Detangling/drying method.  

I do rollerset my hair and my hair does really good with wet combing.  A year or so ago, I could under no circumstances wet set my hair without tons of breakage.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 7, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Thanks
> My regimen hasn't changed, I'm still DCing x2 a week, washing on weekends and M&S daily. I really want that book The Science of Black Hair Care. So let's do this stretch on top of a stretch. I definitely think we can make it 6 whole Months



Lets do it. I know we can. I need to calculate how long i stretched while pregnant. I was so ugggghhh i bunned, barely washed my hair and when i did TU my hair had grown.

 You peaked my curiosity. I looked up the reviews and this book got great reviews. I want one too. I wish i had a nook....10 looks better than 25....let me know your plans it seems like it would be a great asset.


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 7, 2013)

mschristine hnntrr klsjackson Mande30

Team Protein Overload!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi ladies! Now that we're all post relaxer now, how's our hair doing? Needing more protein, moisture or perfectly balanced? I would say I'm perfectly balanced. I am wanting to CW daily but I manage to stretch it out ever 2-3 days instead. I CW last night using TJ Nourish Spa, applied my leave-in DB Daily and then my Ceramide mix and bunned. This morning I moisturized with QB AOHC and sealed with QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm. I love sealing with this delicious product, these are the ingredients:
> 
> Grapeseed Oil
> Olive Oil Blend
> ...


 
KiWiStyle, my hair is just OK.  I've been focusing on maintaining a moisture/protein balance.  I did a post relaxer wash this past Sunday.  I used ORS Replenishing conditioner and Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for DC and a rinse out conditioner.  

Today, I'm going to do an amla/henna/indigo treatment and cowash afterwards. 

My future plans are to shampoo/DC on Sundays, and cowash on Tues/Thursday.


----------



## Luckyladyj (Feb 7, 2013)

I am 7 weeks post this week and I plan to go another 14 weeks.Its going good so far I havent used too much heat so far.The  only time I have used heat was under a hooded dryer once or twice for a deep condition,but I always air dry.I will co wash tonight air dry and bun.I made an appt to go to salon on Saturday for a wash and roller set.She is probably going to give me a trim but I really dont want to.I know its suppose to be healthy for hair but i am scared the length I gained will be gone with the trim.I wish I knew how to trim I will just have stylist blow dry  the new growth and do a wrap.I really hoping for good results.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I have of late been Detangling in the shower while the conditioner is still on and water running down my hair.  Honestly, I don't lose any hair this way.  Now when I wait to detangle after I apply my leave-in, I lose more hair but an average amount. I lose even less if I wait to detangle when my hair is partially air dried. Mind you, I'm only 2 weeks post, lol!  A few more weeks and plenty of new growth I'll have to reassess my Detangling/drying method.
> 
> I do rollerset my hair and my hair does really good with wet combing.  A year or so ago, I could under no circumstances wet set my hair without tons of breakage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hmm I still get breakage when I wet set. What changed for you?


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 7, 2013)

sharifeh - Check these out:

Relaxed ladies with this Hair

Relaxed Bone Straight, No Direct Heat....

Airdrying Relaxed 4b Hair


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 8, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, my hair is just OK.  I've been focusing on maintaining a moisture/protein balance.  I did a post relaxer wash this past Sunday.  I used ORS Replenishing conditioner and Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for DC and a rinse out conditioner.
> 
> Today, I'm going to do an amla/henna/indigo treatment and cowash afterwards.
> 
> My future plans are to shampoo/DC on Sundays, and cowash on Tues/Thursday.



xu93texas it looks like you are off to a really good start back on your relaxed HHJ .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 8, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> Hmm I still get breakage when I wet set. What changed for you?



Stronger hair in general which is due to protein treatments and porosity control correctives.  Stretching my relaxers and using mild relaxers has helped me maintain thicker strands, before they were wisp little hairs that could barely be seen if you hold one strand up.  Finally finding the right products that gives great slip while wet helps.  Also, Henna has helped a lot too.  Because the hair is in its most fragile state while wet, seamless comes are a must, especially when using rattail combs.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beautyintheyes (Feb 8, 2013)

So i have been trying the water only method on accident because school started and I've been so busy i only wash it every 2 or 3 weeks and I'm broke because of school so i have no product to use on my hair other than my oils i have left and it seems fine as long as i spray my hair in the morning and night then seal ... If i don't it doesn't feel soft but not dry at the ends so i focus only on my ends ill give it another month and see if its good or bad


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 8, 2013)

I found the love of my life yesterday – 




 

I got this because it had PolyQuats and Soy, Corn and Wheat Proteins, was looking for a new reconstructor and found this.  Man this stuff is so luscious.  It has ingredients that most people don’t use like mineral oil .  Otherwise it is sulfate, paraben and glycerin free.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 8, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> I found the love of my life yesterday –
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
KhandiB, 
Your bun is lush.  Your hair is always on point!!.  Where did you find this product??  

Sometimes mineral oil is not the devil.  I actually like Silicon Mix conditioner and it has mineral oil in it.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 8, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Lets do it. I know we can. I need to calculate how long i stretched while pregnant. I was so ugggghhh i bunned, barely washed my hair and when i did TU my hair had grown.
> 
> You peaked my curiosity. I looked up the reviews and this book got great reviews. I want one too. I wish i had a nook....10 looks better than 25....let me know your plans it seems like it would be a great asset.



My preggos stretch was for 19 weeks. We can do this 24!! I'm hoping to be BSL by then.


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 8, 2013)

xu93texas – This was at Walgreens for 6.99 .  Im not against Mineral Oil, Its in pretty much all my products.  And TY for the compliment on my bun, I am happy because it looks like the cowashing and oil Ive been using has been working!! 



xu93texas said:


> KhandiB,
> Your bun is lush.  Your hair is always on point!!.  Where did you find this product??
> 
> Sometimes mineral oil is not the devil.  I actually like Silicon Mix conditioner and it has mineral oil in it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 8, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi ladies!  Now that we're all post relaxer now, how's our hair doing?  Needing more protein, moisture or perfectly balanced?  I would say I'm perfectly balanced.  I am wanting to CW daily but I manage to stretch it out ever 2-3 days instead.  I CW last night using TJ Nourish Spa, applied my leave-in DB Daily and then my Ceramide mix and bunned.  This morning I moisturized with QB AOHC and sealed with QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm.  I love sealing with this delicious product, these are the ingredients:
> 
> Grapeseed Oil
> Olive Oil Blend
> ...



I think my hair is mad at bunning...I've been trying to change the position but the hair on the back of my head seems to be suffering...really, really tangly. I'm hendigo-ing today and I haven't tried the high bun yet but I think that's my next choice. Your hydrating balm sounds lovely!  Did you henna last week?  Any more henna-heads in the group?


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think my hair is mad at bunning...I've been trying to change the position but the hair on the back of my head seems to be suffering...really, really tangly. I'm hendigo-ing today and I haven't tried the high bun yet but I think that's my next choice. Your hydrating balm sounds lovely!  Did you henna last week?  Any more henna-heads in the group?



how are you doing your bun?  i don't really mess with the high bun.  it's too much manipulation with me trying to make it look neat.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 8, 2013)

Toy, are you still relaxing this weekend? How has your hair been doing?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 8, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think my hair is mad at bunning...I've been trying to change the position but the hair on the back of my head seems to be suffering...really, really tangly. I'm hendigo-ing today and I haven't tried the high bun yet but I think that's my next choice. Your hydrating balm sounds lovely!  Did you henna last week?  Any more henna-heads in the group?



I did henna last week I added a tad bit more indigo than usual so it's darker.  

Are you using a sock bun?  For some reason those high buns don't look cute on me, I guess I need more thickness and length.  So the hair in the back is being damaged from your buns?  What type of hair pins are you using??

Good luck with your henndigo!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 8, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did henna last week I added a tad bit more indigo than usual so it's darker.
> 
> Are you using a sock bun?  For some reason those high buns don't look cute on me, I guess I need more thickness and length.  So the hair in the back is being damaged from your buns?  What type of hair pins are you using??
> 
> ...



I have been using my scrunchie for buns. It's the ponytail that my hair doesn't like. The hair in the middle gets all tangly.  I added less indigo this time because I thought my hair got too dark last time. What is your recipe?  Last time I did 100 gm of henna and indigo each. This time I used only 50 gm of indigo.  High buns don't really look good on me either. It's just a thought to change the position of the pony.


----------



## Toy (Feb 8, 2013)

Rozlewis,I will be relaxing this weekend and i cant wait..my hair is a puffy itchy mess.

This 12 wk journey has been a new expierence but this will be my stretching limit.

I survived


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 8, 2013)

mschristine klsjackson Mande30

hey ladies! i am doing really well with my stretch! normally id be perming right about now, but! I have been doin my cowash 3x a week and tea rinse once a week and have been nearly heat free for about 3 weeks now and my ng is feelin SO good. Confident I will make it to my 12 week mini goal. My long term goal is 6 mo to see if I want to transition to natural. If not I may just start relaxing every 6 mo (if I can make it) I am super excited. sooo excited. plus! seeing some length . planning on wet wrapping after my DC on sunday, and dusting my ends/splits.


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 8, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> @mschristine @klsjackson @Mande30
> 
> hey ladies! i am doing really well with my stretch! normally id be perming right about now, but! I have been doin my cowash 3x a week and tea rinse once a week and have been nearly heat free for about 3 weeks now and my ng is feelin SO good. Confident I will make it to my 12 week mini goal. My long term goal is 6 mo to see if I want to transition to natural. If not I may just start relaxing every 6 mo (if I can make it) I am super excited. sooo excited. plus! seeing some length . planning on wet wrapping after my DC on sunday, and dusting my ends/splits.


 hnntrr  You have a plan, don't you.  Thats good.  *When you cowash, do you do anything after you rinse the conditioner out or just M/S and style?*  At one time I was considering cowashing, but I am too lazy to do it more than once a week........Six months is a SUPER stretch.  When you reach that point I would really like to see a picture of that NG.   I get all cross-eyed thinking about it.
*What exactly does the tea do and do you dust your ends on dry or wet hair?.........*  I really get super excited about my HHJ also.  Its like I finally feel like I have control of the path that my hair takes.  Before, I had just resigned myself to thinking that my hair was destined to grow to shoulder length and break.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 8, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> hnntrr  You have a plan, don't you.  Thats good.  *When you cowash, do you do anything after you rinse the conditioner out or just M/S and style?*  At one time I was considering cowashing, but I am too lazy to do it more than once a week........Six months is a SUPER stretch.  When you reach that point I would really like to see a picture of that NG.   I get all cross-eyed thinking about it.
> *What exactly does the tea do and do you dust your ends on dry or wet hair?.........*  I really get super excited about my HHJ also.  Its like I finally feel like I have control of the path that my hair takes.  Before, I had just resigned myself to thinking that my hair was destined to grow to shoulder length and break.



Ahaha, Yeah I like planning things. I dont like change much so if I can plan to a unknown outcome I feel a little better about it. 

When I cowash I let the conditioner set for about 5 minutes while I shower, rinse, apply again (but a smaller amount) and then rinse out. Then when I am done I squeeze the excess water/ conditioner out and then do a leave in, moisturize, heat protectant (usually just on my crown where I flat iron my bangs if I am wearing it straight) and oil seal. And yeah I do that 2 times a week. I also co-wash on my major wash day which includes the tea rinse. 

For the tea rinse I let it set anywhere between 3 hours and over night if I can remember to put it on. I have noticed it has cut back on my shedding and breakage and my hair feels softer, heavier and thicker.. as for dusting...I have never done it before so I am going to see what happens. I might dust on damp hair since my hair has a tendency to clump and lay flat when wet so its hard to notice new growth. I have seen some ladies who dust on dry hair though. 

But yeah I will def keep you guys updated on the NG, as of now I cant really tell cause my ng looks like the texlaxed part of my hair so we will see what happens. About to rewet and wrap it so I can dust tomorrow night.


----------



## camilla (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey ladies i have been mia please check out my channel i am relaxed


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 9, 2013)

This doesn't make any sense...I'm 7 weeks post and normally struggling something fierce...could drinking more water really change my hair like this???  I've also begun using coconut milk in my mid wash rinse which I really like too.  Maybe it's that as well.  Because frankly I have a completely different type of hair growing out of my head.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been using my scrunchie for buns. It's the ponytail that my hair doesn't like. The hair in the middle gets all tangly.  I added less indigo this time because I thought my hair got too dark last time. What is your recipe?  Last time I did 100 gm of henna and indigo each. This time I used only 50 gm of indigo.  High buns don't really look good on me either. It's just a thought to change the position of the pony.



a member of the forum has a good video on the bun method i use.  she using a clip, but i use spin pins.  she has a method for a high and low bun.

i don't really use any ponytail holders of any kind.  i use the spin pins.  i will say sometimes i will use a ponytail holder for more tension, but not daily.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gileMTowIY


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been using my scrunchie for buns. It's the ponytail that my hair doesn't like. The hair in the middle gets all tangly.  I added less indigo this time because I thought my hair got too dark last time. What is your recipe?  Last time I did 100 gm of henna and indigo each. This time I used only 50 gm of indigo.  High buns don't really look good on me either. It's just a thought to change the position of the pony.



I have fine, low density hair so I don't need that much.  100 grams total is enough to cover my whole head but I usually do 100g of henna and a third gram of indigo.  This time I mixed 100g of henna as usual but froze some of it and mixed more indigo than usual.  I didn't really measure, I figure as long as I stayed within 10-20g of either (less/more) the results will be satisfactory.  I'm glad it's darker because now it blends better with my black sock bun if it happens to peek through.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 9, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> a member of the forum has a good video on the bun method i use.  she using a clip, but i use spin pins.  she has a method for a high and low bun.
> 
> i don't really use any ponytail holders of any kind.  i use the spin pins.  i will say sometimes i will use a ponytail holder for more tension, but not daily.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gileMTowIY



Thanks, shortdub78. I don't think I have enough hair for that method.  I'm going to give it a shot though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks, shortdub78. I don't think I have enough hair for that method.  I'm going to give it a shot though.



yes you do!  that has all i ever used from SL til now!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 9, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> yes you do!  that has all i ever used from SL til now!



My ends are too thin....my bun is anorexic. It needs some help, gotta go with either a scrunchie or a doughnut.  Maybe I'm just not doing it right.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> My ends are too thin....my bun is anorexic. It needs some help, gotta go with either a scrunchie or a doughnut.  Maybe I'm just not doing it right.



i would bun, then use a decorative bun hair net thingy and a scrunchie over it.  my bun started off as a bunny tail  those accessories concealed it looking pathetic. but i know how you feel.  my hair isn't long enough or thick enough to try more bun styles.  i need to wait until i reach MBL to get the ball rolling.


----------



## yoli184 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think my hair is mad at bunning...I've been trying to change the position but the hair on the back of my head seems to be suffering...really, really tangly. I'm hendigo-ing today and I haven't tried the high bun yet but I think that's my next choice. Your hydrating balm sounds lovely!  Did you henna last week?  Any more henna-heads in the group?




I hendigoed a few days ago.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think I've finally nailed my hendigo recipe!  I do not have a lot of gray but what I do have is prominently displayed by the gray hair gods at my temples and sideburns...oddly enough, the hardest areas to cover with my hendigo. I got it right this time, my hair is dark brown with coppery red-brown highlights. I love it!  My strands are noticeably thicker, I've been henna-ing since last summer, about once a month.  Got my rinse technique down too.  I am a happy henna head!


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 10, 2013)

Mande30 mschristine hnntrr 
I was so tired of the protein overload that I washed again yesterday instead of waiting a full week. I'm so glad I did!!! My hair looks and feels fabulous. I keep it simple: washed with Kera Care hydrating detangling shampoo 2x, towel dried and applied Humecto sat under steam cap for 45 mins; rinsed and applied Kera Care leave in and rollerset with diluted Lotrabody. Hair looks and feels much softer and more sleek. I don't think I will do my hot oil pre poo and use porosity control at every wash. I think my hair likes a very simple routine.  I'm going to tweak my routine. What works at 1 or 2 weeks post doesn't necessarily work at week 6 or 7.


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 10, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30 @mschristine @hnntrr
> I was so tired of the protein overload that I washed again yesterday instead of waiting a full week. I'm so glad I did!!! My hair looks and feels fabulous. I keep it simple: washed with Kera Care hydrating detangling shampoo 2x, towel dried and applied Humecto sat under steam cap for 45 mins; rinsed and applied Kera Care leave in and rollerset with diluted Lotrabody. Hair looks and feels much softer and more sleek. I don't think I will do my hot oil pre poo and use porosity control at every wash. I think my hair likes a very simple routine. I'm going to tweak my routine. What works at 1 or 2 weeks post doesn't necessarily work at week 6 or 7.


 
klsjackson  The protein overload had me washing more frequently also.  But that really helped me get over it.    I love love Humecto.


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 11, 2013)

So this weekend I tried something different.

Saturday night I tried Baggying, I used some water, jojoba oil, and my cream moisturizer, did this overnight, I then used my Organics Olive Oil Deep Moisturizer for about 30 minutes, I airdried with jojoba and a little coconut oil and my cream conditioner, took like 6 hours to dry,   (I was complaining while it was drying because it didn’t feel moisturized to me)  When It was finally dry, I flatironed with this random polisher I got in a relaxer kit last year.  Um, my hair is F-A-B-O-L-O-U-S today.  I cannot remember the last time my hair was this bouncy and moisturized looking (after a flat iron) .  I will post a pic or 2 later  – Just thought Id share!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 11, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think I've finally nailed my hendigo recipe!  I do not have a lot of gray but what I do have is prominently displayed by the gray hair gods at my temples and sideburns...oddly enough, the hardest areas to cover with my hendigo. I got it right this time, my hair is dark brown with coppery red-brown highlights. I love it!  My strands are noticeably thicker, I've been henna-ing since last summer, about once a month.  Got my rinse technique down too.  I am a happy henna head!



YAY!!  I know you've been struggling with finding the right recipe and technique.  My henndigo treatment are now a no brainer, my last one I literally had no application spills.  I have two old sheets that I spread over the vanity and the floor and it was completely clean when I was finished. Practice really does make perfect!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Feb 11, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Mande30 mschristine hnntrr
> I was so tired of the protein overload that I washed again yesterday instead of waiting a full week. I'm so glad I did!!! My hair looks and feels fabulous. I keep it simple: washed with Kera Care hydrating detangling shampoo 2x, towel dried and applied Humecto sat under steam cap for 45 mins; rinsed and applied Kera Care leave in and rollerset with diluted Lotrabody. Hair looks and feels much softer and more sleek. I don't think I will do my hot oil pre poo and use porosity control at every wash. I think my hair likes a very simple routine.  I'm going to tweak my routine. What works at 1 or 2 weeks post doesn't necessarily work at week 6 or 7.



I have been crazy busy at work so tonight I can finally have some time to DC my hair. Since its going to rain all week, I can bun all week and not get the itch to pull out the flat iron.


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, so here are the end results, Im happy  Sorry Pic is so big


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey ya'll what are the buddy rules?  I relaxed about 4 weeks ahead of schedule so now me and my buddy are all out of sync. I relaxed on Sat Feb 2nd at 16 weeks and my buddy is a 6 month stretcher who doesn't relax until like late Feb early March.  :-(  Advice?


----------



## Toy (Feb 12, 2013)

KhandiB,Great job so shiny and pretty.


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 12, 2013)

Toy – Thanks Lady.  I hope now I don’t deviate from this reggie since it worked so well for me, I do that a lot, 



Toy said:


> KhandiB,Great job so shiny and pretty.


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 12, 2013)

Mande30 mschristine hnntrr 
do any of you cowash? If so, how do you do it and what conditioner do you use?  I've never cowashed before, but this protein overload has me thinking of ways to incorporate more moisture into my routine.  Any advice or tips you have will help, of course I stalking any threads that have info about co-washing.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 12, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Mande30 mschristine hnntrr
> do any of you cowash? If so, how do you do it and what conditioner do you use?  I've never cowashed before, but this protein overload has me thinking of ways to incorporate more moisture into my routine.  Any advice or tips you have will help, of course I stalking any threads that have info about co-washing.



klsjackson

I cowash 2x a week with a weekly cowoash/tea rinse and DC. I have been cowashing for about a year (shampoo strips my hair really bad I hve found so I only shampoo if I am clarifying, then I pre-poo first. 

I cowash with Organix Morrocan Argan creme extra moisturizing or thwir Tea tree oil creme if i need a mild mild protein (which isnt often). Then I moisturize everynight with coconut oil and a water based moisturizer (unless I am curly then i spray with a mix of tea tree argan water based moisturizer and gylcerin and rosewater and water mix


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 12, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30 @mschristine @hnntrr
> do any of you cowash? If so, how do you do it and what conditioner do you use? I've never cowashed before, but this protein overload has me thinking of ways to incorporate more moisture into my routine. Any advice or tips you have will help, of course I stalking any threads that have info about co-washing.


 klsjackson

That is so funny.  When I had my protein overload I tried to turn to cowashing or anything else to help me get over it.  I bought some Suave conditioner and co-washed with it.  It made my hair harder than when I used shampoo.  After reading the ingredients I saw that it had EDTA, which is a chelator, in it. (The only rinse out conditioner that I have found that doesn't have EDTA is Tressemme Naturals, Herbal Essence even had sodium hydroxide (relaxer chemical) in it)   That is what my hair actually felt like, like it had been stripped dry.  I started looking closer at the ingredients in some of my other products.  I ended up throwing a few conditioners  away.  I always wondered why they made my hair feel some what hard.  Now I know that I can not let my hair come in contact with any EDTA unless I am chelating or clarifying.

This is the only experience that I have had with cowashing.  I always pre poo with EVCO and the Tressemme.  So I consider this as the same thing as a cowash, to me.  I use sulfate free shampoo, which does not strip my hair at all. What got me over my protein overload was prepooing, shampooing (sulfate free) and DCing more than once a week and laying off of the coconut oil (prevents protein loss) for a week or so.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 12, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam

I had to give up the ghost on the bun month...back to my twist-outs. I just couldn't make a bun happen every day without looking raggedy by day 3. How r y'all doin?


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> I had to give up the ghost on the bun month...back to my twist-outs. I just couldn't make a bun happen every day without looking raggedy by day 3. How r y'all doin?



i'm doing..   just been trying to keep this scarf on, so i won't dry my hair out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> I had to give up the ghost on the bun month...back to my twist-outs. I just couldn't make a bun happen every day without looking raggedy by day 3. How r y'all doin?



I don't do my hair everyday because I don't have to.  I normally finger comb my hair into a low bun w/o the sock and w/sock when I'm going somewhere.  I feel you though, I wanna jump ship  too but I'll hang tight until the end.  I'm going to rollerset on Friday because I'm going out with DH, then back to my bun for the last two weeks of the month.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Feb 12, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Hey ya'll what are the buddy rules?  I relaxed about 4 weeks ahead of schedule so now me and my buddy are all out of sync. I relaxed on Sat Feb 2nd at 16 weeks and my buddy is a 6 month stretcher who doesn't relax until like late Feb early March.  :-(  Advice?



GrowAHead, you can sync up with another buddy. Just find someone that's nearby your weeks post.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey divachyk! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 13, 2013)

divachyk said:


> GrowAHead, you can sync up with another buddy. Just find someone that's nearby your weeks post.



Ok - I'll do that!  Before I shop around for a buddy - to be honest.. I'm real quiet when my NG is tame... it's when it's out of control that I go post crazy! lol  so my classified is:

14-16 week stretcher looking for buddy intending to relax in May 2013 (last relaxer late Jan or early feb)


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 13, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Ok - I'll do that!  Before I shop around for a buddy - to be honest.. I'm real quiet when my NG is tame... it's when it's out of control that I go post crazy! lol  so my classified is:
> 
> 14-16 week stretcher looking for buddy intending to relax in May 2013 (last relaxer late Jan or early feb)



You can join us lamaria211 we are stretching for six months we are 12/13 weeks in so our TU will be around May.

Suny


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 13, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> You can join us lamaria211 we are stretching for six months we are 12/13 weeks in so our TU will be around May.
> 
> Suny



Ok - are ya'll doing 6 month stretches each time?


----------



## Kim0105 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hanging in. I'm 6 weeks post with about an inch of new growth.  Deep conditioned overnight with Vanilla Silk Dream with Vatika coconut oil underneath. Did a cowash with Whip my hair, rinsed out with a mix of Aussie moist and honey suckle rose. Used S-curl as leave in, top with Safflower oil and moisturizer from Naturelle Grow. Hair is soft and cornrowed up in one. Just gonna moisturize and seal all week until wash day next week.


----------



## mschristine (Feb 13, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Mande30 mschristine hnntrr
> do any of you cowash? If so, how do you do it and what conditioner do you use?  I've never cowashed before, but this protein overload has me thinking of ways to incorporate more moisture into my routine.  Any advice or tips you have will help, of course I stalking any threads that have info about co-washing.



I cowash one or twice a week depending on if I need the extra moisture or not. I use cheapie conditioners like suave, V05..stuff like that. They seem to do a better job than anything expensive


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 13, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Ok - are ya'll doing 6 month stretches each time?



I'm not sure about lamaria211 but this is a trial for me.

Suny


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 13, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hanging in. I'm 6 weeks post with about an inch of new growth.  Deep conditioned overnight with Vanilla Silk Dream with Vatika coconut oil underneath. Did a cowash with Whip my hair, rinsed out with a mix of Aussie moist and honey suckle rose. Used S-curl as leave in, top with Safflower oil and moisturizer from Naturelle Grow. Hair is soft and cornrowed up in one. Just gonna moisturize and seal all week until wash day next week.



Good! I've been having some good weekly wash sessions with ny hair. My NG has been definined, moisturized and happy. I'm finally discovering good products for my hair. I'm about 8 weeks post maybe more and I have probably about 3/4 in NG. Its very tight so it could be more but I can't tell. Rocking cornrows for now. Can't wait to wash my hair on Sunday! I just like playing in water and playing in my hair! How are my other buddies doing? lovely_locks sckri23 londonfog?


----------



## Kim0105 (Feb 13, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Good! I've been having some good weekly wash sessions with ny hair. My NG has been definined, moisturized and happy. I'm finally discovering good products for my hair. I'm about 8 weeks post maybe more and I have probably about 3/4 in NG. Its very tight so it could be more but I can't tell. Rocking cornrows for now. Can't wait to wash my hair on Sunday! I just like playing in water and playing in my hair! How are my other buddies doing? lovely_locks sckri23 londonfog?



I hear you on playing in water and playing in my hair. I love it too but decided for the next week to see how leaving it alone would work.  I've got some yummy conditioners that I can't wait to try but I must resist and take it easy. The plan is to take it one week at a time until April 1st.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 13, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Good! I've been having some good weekly wash sessions with ny hair. My NG has been definined, moisturized and happy. I'm finally discovering good products for my hair. I'm about 8 weeks post maybe more and I have probably about 3/4 in NG. Its very tight so it could be more but I can't tell. Rocking cornrows for now. Can't wait to wash my hair on Sunday! I just like playing in water and playing in my hair! How are my other buddies doing? @lovely_locks @sckri23 @londonfog?


 
@lovely_locks @sckri23 @Babygrowth Kim0105, 

Chile, I was just about to post myself!! I am only 4 & 1/2 weeks post & I have little NG to report right now. Maybe about 1/4 of an inch & its barely noticeable. I usually have a little more at this point. It's more hair than what I had last month so I'm not complaining!  So I made a few changes to my regimen. Co-washing/pooing days, conditioner mixtures, twice a week scalp massages, & M&S'ing the ends of my braids twice a day instead of every night. I've done this the last 2 weeks & found it to be very beneficial. Every time I've taken my braids down to wash/cowash, my hair is soft, fluffy & thick & my ends look really good! I'll come back & update when I have some more NG to my name! LOL!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 13, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I hear you on playing in water and playing in my hair. I love it too but decided for the next week to see how leaving it alone would work.  I've got some yummy conditioners that I can't wait to try but I must resist and take it easy. The plan is to take it one week at a time until April 1st.



Lol! Me too! In April I'm going back to 2x week regimen!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 13, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> I had to give up the ghost on the bun month...back to my twist-outs. I just couldn't make a bun happen every day without looking raggedy by day 3. How r y'all doin?



Hey I've really been slacking since last week. This is the first time in a long time that I'm going two weeks between washes (had as hectic week and a death in the family) I hope to get back on schedule this Friday.


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 13, 2013)

Mande30 mschristine hnntrr
Ok ladies, I did a co-wash tonight and  my hair AIN'T feeling it!!! I had a hot, tangled mess on my head.  I cowashed with Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair DC, which is my go to DC when I don't use Humecto and I did and DC with Humecto under a steam cap for 40 minutes.  

My hair felt coated, dry and tangled.  I thought maybe it would be okay once I put in my leave in and rollerset, but my hair was too tangled to part. So I decided to shampoo with Kera Detangling and just like magic all the tangles disappeared!! My hair felt soft, smooth and silky, and it detangled like a hot knife going through butter!  

I know some ladies DC on dry hair and then shampoo, I think I may have done it once, but I'm really liking the results.  I initially did a shampoo because I was going to just start the wash day all over, but my hair felt so good I decided to just add a leave in and rollerset. I'm under the dryer now, I will update you with my results in the morning, but I have a feeling that it will turn out nice.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 13, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey I've really been slacking since last week. This is the first time in a long time that I'm going two weeks between washes (had as hectic week and a death in the family) I hope to get back on schedule this Friday.



hope things are getting better!


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 13, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Mande30 mschristine hnntrr
> Ok ladies, I did a co-wash tonight and  my hair AIN'T feeling it!!! I had a hot, tangled mess on my head.  I cowashed with Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair DC, which is my go to DC when I don't use Humecto and I did and DC with Humecto under a steam cap for 40 minutes.
> 
> My hair felt coated, dry and tangled.  I thought maybe it would be okay once I put in my leave in and rollerset, but my hair was too tangled to part. So I decided to shampoo with Kera Detangling and just like magic all the tangles disappeared!! My hair felt soft, smooth and silky, and it detangled like a hot knife going through butter!
> ...




Did you use a moisture based condi or a protein based? From the name it sounds like it might be high in protein (I have learned to stay away from anything that has 'repair' in it cause that usually means its a heavy protein base) which might be why it feels dry and hard like that. Thats always how mine feels when I get protein overload...The shampoo you used may have had some moisturizing stuff in it that contributed to loosening up the hair and making it easier to handle. 

Maybe try cowashing again with a moisture conditioner and see how it goes and since you know how ur hair reacts to the shampoo if you have bad results again just shampoo it out


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 14, 2013)

hnntrr 

No I used moisture based conditioners. Neither has any protein at all. Co washing just doesn't work for me. I've used both conditioners after shampoo and no tangles.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 14, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> hnntrr
> 
> No I used moisture based conditioners. Neither has any protein at all. Co washing just doesn't work for me. I've used both conditioners after shampoo and no tangles.



All conditioners can't be used for cowashing. Plus if you have a lot of product on your hair already it may cause a similar reaction. There's a lot of trial and error in that too... at first I thought it wasn't really working for me until I used different products and my hair felt clean and uber soft. But, it is true that it may not be for everyone...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey I've really been slacking since last week. This is the first time in a long time that I'm going two weeks between washes (had as hectic week and a death in the family) I hope to get back on schedule this Friday.



Sorry to hear about your loss, hope things are getting back on track for you.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 14, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey I've really been slacking since last week. This is the first time in a long time that I'm going two weeks between washes (had as hectic week and a death in the family) I hope to get back on schedule this Friday.



Rightfully so. I'm sorry for your loss :-(.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 15, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> You can join us lamaria211 we are stretching for six months we are 12/13 weeks in so our TU will be around May.
> 
> Suny



Sounds good to me. We like company SunySydeofLyfe


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 15, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I'm not sure about lamaria211 but this is a trial for me.
> 
> Suny



Not sure yet either, this is my first stretch. But let's see how it goes. How you doing over there?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 15, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Not sure yet either, this is my first stretch. But let's see how it goes. How you doing over there?



Better than i expected. My new growth is so tame its beautiful...lol. I'm almost convinced my hair isn't growing. My length check yesterday was a disappointment I'm thinking of getting a sew-in for the next 12 weeks. Out of sight out of mind. How you doing?

Suny


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 16, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey I've really been slacking since last week. This is the first time in a long time that I'm going two weeks between washes (had as hectic week and a death in the family) I hope to get back on schedule this Friday.


 
I'm sorry for the loss of your family member.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## RelaxedGrowthPlease (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey ladies! 

I am brand new on this HHJ. I've been relaxed since childhood. Since becoming a real adult (married, kids, job, etc.) my hair had become very low on the list of priorities. I decided that a great 2013 resolution is to give my hair the TLC that it so desperately needs. 

I just started a blog to document my journey from the VERY beginning - relaxedgrowth.wordpress.com

I would LOVE a buddy to travel on this journey with! 


I'm looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 16, 2013)

RelaxedGrowthPlease said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am brand new on this HHJ. I've been relaxed since childhood. Since becoming a real adult (married, kids, job, etc.) my hair had become very low on the list of priorities. I decided that a great 2013 resolution is to give my hair the TLC that it so desperately needs.
> 
> ...




When do you relax. I'm available for another buddy 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## RelaxedGrowthPlease (Feb 16, 2013)

I am only 3 wks, 4 days post. The typically stretch for about 10 weeks. 

What about you?


----------



## RelaxedGrowthPlease (Feb 16, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> When do you relax. I'm available for another buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I am only 3 wks, 4 days post. The typically stretch for about 10 weeks. 

What about you?


----------



## Tiasha (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi ladies I need a buddy, I'm currently 8 weeks post, and planning on going for 20 weeks. My last stretch lasted for 16 weeks. At this point I have cut out my weekly poo's and only clarifying once a month, co-washing once per week, and deep conditioning twice a week ( once with protein and once without)


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 17, 2013)

RelaxedGrowthPlease said:


> I am only 3 wks, 4 days post. The typically stretch for about 10 weeks.
> 
> What about you?



I just relaxed Friday.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Kim0105 (Feb 17, 2013)

I've decided to get extensions tomorrow for about 5-6 weeks.  That should take me through most of March.  That will also keep me from manipulating my hair too much as I get further in this stretch.  I might just do this every stretch and get my hair in plaits when my new growth starts becoming a bit hard to manage. I'll be 7 weeks post this week, trying to go until the 1st of April, just shy of 13 weeks.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 17, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I've decided to get extensions tomorrow for about 5-6 weeks.  That should take me through most of March.  That will also keep me from manipulating my hair too much as I get further in this stretch.  I might just do this every stretch and get my hair in plaits when my new growth starts becoming a bit hard to manage. I'll be 7 weeks post this week, trying to go until the 1st of April, just shy of 13 weeks.



Wow, I was just thinking the same exact thing!!! Except I was going to try to do my braids tonight and tmrw...


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 17, 2013)

Mande30 mschristine klsjackson

Yall. Omg. I just did a oil rinse/protein conditioner pre-poo so I can clarify my hair (def doing once a month now). No protein overload and my hair felt really good!! Im sitting under my moisture dc and tea rinse now but LET ME TELL YOU. I was so nervous I was going to have a protein overload. But my hair felt strong and thick and soft without feeling super dry and strawey and all that nonsense. And even after clarifying my hair didnt feel stripped...it just felt CLEAN!.

The true test will come when this DC is over and I take my hair down tomorrow but...
Lawd.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 17, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Better than i expected. My new growth is so tame its beautiful...lol. I'm almost convinced my hair isn't growing. My length check yesterday was a disappointment I'm thinking of getting a sew-in for the next 12 weeks. Out of sight out of mind. How you doing?
> 
> Suny



I've been keeping my hair tucked under wigs during the day and in a bonnet at night. M&S every other day and DCing x2 a week. My new growth is crazy thick but keeping it moist helps. I can only detangle on wash days but I'm maintaining


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 17, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> @Mande30 @mschristine @klsjackson
> 
> Yall. Omg. I just did a oil rinse/protein conditioner pre-poo so I can clarify my hair (def doing once a month now). No protein overload and my hair felt really good!! Im sitting under my moisture dc and tea rinse now but LET ME TELL YOU. I was so nervous I was going to have a protein overload. But my hair felt strong and thick and soft without feeling super dry and strawey and all that nonsense. And even after clarifying my hair didnt feel stripped...it just felt CLEAN!.
> 
> ...


 hnntrr
I have never tried a protein conditioner in my pre poo.  I have been so scared of a protein overload also.  Now seeing that you are subject to them too and you are ok I may have to try. What protein conditioner did you use?


----------



## Kim0105 (Feb 17, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Wow, I was just thinking the same exact thing!!! Except I was going to try to do my braids tonight and tmrw...



Buddies thinking alike I would do mine myself but my 2 little ones are keeping me especially busy right now. A friend of mine who does a really good job is gonna do them for me since she's off tomorrow.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 17, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> hnntrr
> I have never tried a protein conditioner in my pre poo.  I have been so scared of a protein overload also.  Now seeing that you are subject to them too and you are ok I may have to try. What protein conditioner did you use?



I used healthysexyhair soy milk conditioner, I used the travel sized (I just saw it in CVS and it was 2 bucks to I grabbed it) one so I think this is the full bottle equivalent. It turned out really good, it seems like it has a good mix of protein AND moisture so I didnt get a overload at all...and using coconut oil gave me the extra protein boost....: http://www.sexyhair.com/products/healthysoy/index.aspx?p=eed3ded9-75ed-4788-895d-603b73babafb....it may also be equivalent to this http://www.sexyhair.com/products/healthysoy/index.aspx?p=c39cc5ff-f52a-4726-ab5e-1d992f3ed47a ...not sure but I am Def buying the full bottle of one of these...probably the latter.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 17, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Buddies thinking alike I would do mine myself but my 2 little ones are keeping me especially busy right now. A friend of mine who does a really good job is gonna do them for me since she's off tomorrow.



Girl, I was gonna ask my friend to but btwn school and hr son its hard! Lol! Plus I wanna test myself. I'm not one of those girls that's been doing her hair all her life! Lol! I'm the girl that would go to the salon for everything!!! Wish me luck! I found a youtube tutorial I like so maybe it will work for me...


ETA: my 10month old will not let me braid my hair!!! He's getting over a cold and super clingy! Lol! Idk what to do. I'm tired of cornrows and wigs... maybe I can try to stay up overnight and do them... i'd much rather sleep...


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 19, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I've been keeping my hair tucked under wigs during the day and in a bonnet at night. M&S every other day and DCing x2 a week. My new growth is crazy thick but keeping it moist helps. I can only detangle on wash days but I'm maintaining



I'm ready to give in. My hair is a HAM...

Suny


----------



## Sholapie (Feb 19, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> I just relaxed Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Hi, hope you don't mind me butting in  I have been looking for a buddy this thread, I last relaxed on 14th Feb. How long do you plan on stretching?


----------



## Kim0105 (Feb 19, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Girl, I was gonna ask my friend to but btwn school and hr son its hard! Lol! Plus I wanna test myself. I'm not one of those girls that's been doing her hair all her life! Lol! I'm the girl that would go to the salon for everything!!! Wish me luck! I found a youtube tutorial I like so maybe it will work for me...
> 
> ETA: my 10month old will not let me braid my hair!!! He's getting over a cold and super clingy! Lol! Idk what to do. I'm tired of cornrows and wigs... maybe I can try to stay up overnight and do them... i'd much rather sleep...



I have a 9 month old son I had to cold turkey wean as he wanted to nuse all night. That meant no sleep for me. Made it almost impossible to keep up with my 2.5 year old daughter.  I wanted to go a year like I did with my daughter but I have come to grips that I couldn't have the rest of my family falling by the side.  He's fine and as happy as can be once he adjusted.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 19, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I have a 9 month old son I had to cold turkey wean as he wanted to nuse all night. That meant no sleep for me. Made it almost impossible to keep up with my 2.5 year old daughter.  I wanted to go a year like I did with my daughter but I have come to grips that I couldn't have the rest of my family falling by the side.  He's fine and as happy as can be once he adjusted.



He only nurses maybe 3x a night and we cosleep so it makes a huge difference but it will take me a week to finish those braids! I just learned how to braid so I'm super slow... oh well


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 19, 2013)

How's team 18 Weeks doing?  Well I hope  I am...I'm so excited about this stretch. I had given up my goal of being a 16 week stretcher but I think I may just be able to do it with this regimen


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 19, 2013)

hnntrr klsjackson mschristine

Why do I have a protein overload on my NG and not my length SMH  ......... have you ever heard of such a mess.......

I apply my DC to my new growth like applying a relaxer.  Well, I added some Mane N Tail to my Humecto. Figured I needed a light protein.   My first mind told me not to apply that protein to my new growth, but I second guessed myself and convinced myself that my line of demarcation needed strength.........Live and Learn!!!!  

I will be glad when this "trial and error" is over and I can establish a routine.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 19, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> hnntrr klsjackson mschristine
> 
> Why do I have a protein overload on my NG and not my length SMH  ......... have you ever heard of such a mess.......
> 
> ...




Werid. I have the exact opposite problem. My NG is fine but my length HATES it (but I only have about an inch or so of NG so I dunno..and the length is relaxed...which you would think needs MORE protein but i digress) maybe its your application? If your doing it how you do a relaxer (section at a time and even smaller sections the DC could be sitting on that area longer than it needs to? Are there specific area's the NG feels that way as apposed to other areas? Or is there a way to apply it to a large section and comb it through instead of letting it set on your scalp? I dunk, maybe those things will help maybe not.


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 19, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Werid. I have the exact opposite problem. My NG is fine but my length HATES it (but I only have about an inch or so of NG so I dunno..and the length is relaxed...which you would think needs MORE protein but i digress) maybe its your application? If your doing it how you do a relaxer (section at a time and even smaller sections the DC could be sitting on that area longer than it needs to? Are there specific area's the NG feels that way as apposed to other areas? Or is there a way to apply it to a large section and comb it through instead of letting it set on your scalp? I dunk, maybe those things will help maybe not.


 
I'm just never putting protein directly on my NG again.    I should have listened to my "first mind".


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 20, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @hnntrr   @klsjackson   @mschristine
> 
> Why do I have a protein overload on my NG and not my length SMH  ......... have you ever heard of such a mess.......
> 
> ...


Mande30 (hnntrr mschristine)
Honey, I learned the hard way about Mane N Tail!!!  I can't use any of their products.  I really loved the detangler, but he cones left my head a hot mess once it was dry.  If you do apply protein to the new growth, just be sure to use a serious moisturizer afterwards and leave the moisturizer on at least twice as long as you left on the protein.  And use a leave in moisturizer.  That is what works for me.  I'm 8 weeks post officially today and I will do a protein treatment this weekend.  I will either use DuoTex (love this stuff!) or Affirm 5n1, but I will definitely follow up with Humecto or Nairobi Humectisil.  Hopefully, it won't take as long for your trial and error as it did for me.  It took about 9 months for me to establish a regimen and routine that yielded the results I desired.


----------



## freckledface (Feb 20, 2013)

Just wanted to pop in with a question. You ladies are advising to not use protein on your new growth but do yall do a 2step or any hardcore protein before you relax?


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 20, 2013)

freckledface Starting with my last relaxer, 9 weeks ago, I only put moisturizing conditioners on my new growth and protein on the length of my hair and that included my protein DC just before my touch up.  It prevented me from becoming underprocessed as I use a lot of protein in my regimen and now it's helping keep my ng moisturized.


----------



## freckledface (Feb 20, 2013)

Nix08 thanks for answering my question. I noticed that my hair was easier to manage when I skipped the hardcore protein treatment before my relaxer but I was too scared to try again. I'm gonna try what you size next time.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 20, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> freckledface Starting with my last relaxer, 9 weeks ago, I only put moisturizing conditioners on my new growth and protein on the length of my hair and that included my protein DC just before my touch up.  It prevented me from becoming underprocessed as I use a lot of protein in my regimen and now it's helping keep my ng moisturized.



I need to start doing this instead of rushing through and only focusing on my ends... my NG always feels dry when I finish airdrying until I moisturize it... I bet this will help my shedding too...


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 20, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30 (@hnntrr @mschristine)
> Honey, I learned the hard way about Mane N Tail!!! I can't use any of their products. I really loved the detangler, but he cones left my head a hot mess once it was dry. If you do apply protein to the new growth, just be sure to use a serious moisturizer afterwards and leave the moisturizer on at least twice as long as you left on the protein. And use a leave in moisturizer. That is what works for me. I'm 8 weeks post officially today and I will do a protein treatment this weekend. I will either use DuoTex (love this stuff!) or Affirm 5n1, but I will definitely follow up with Humecto or Nairobi Humectisil. Hopefully, it won't take as long for your trial and error as it did for me. It took about 9 months for me to establish a regimen and routine that yielded the results I desired.


@hnntrr mschristine @klsjackson
Upon further investigation, I have a protein overload on my entire head, not just the new growth. When I did a protein treatment last month I used Aphogee 2 minute. I only left it on for 2 -3 minutes. My hair was fine. I left this Mane n Tail, mixed with my Humecto, on for 40 minutes, with heat.

Lesson Learned- I cannot DC with a protein. I can only leave protein on my hair for a few minutes to get the job done.

Lesson #2- Coconut oil has been the *TRUTH* for me when it comes to preventing protein loss. (I have to lay off of it for a few days while I recover)


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 21, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @hnntrr @mschristine @klsjackson
> Upon further investigation, I have a protein overload on my entire head, not just the new growth. When I did a protein treatment last month I used Aphogee 2 minute. I only left it on for 2 -3 minutes. My hair was fine. I left this Mane n Tail, mixed with my Humecto, on for 40 minutes, with heat.
> 
> Lesson Learned- I cannot DC with a protein. I can only leave protein on my hair for a few minutes to get the job done.
> ...



Mande30
I rarely use coconut oil any more.  That combined with some other things at the start of my journey had my hair very dry and very tangled.  I do love EVCO, but I don't use it every wash day like I did in the past.  I have replaced it with Grapeseed oil and Avocado oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 21, 2013)

Babygrowth I honestly just started doing this and it makes a world of difference.  I only really started doing it as I reach about 4 weeks post.  Plus I mainly do it when I'm doing a steam treatment.


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 21, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30
> I rarely use coconut oil any more. That combined with some other things at the start of my journey had my hair very dry and very tangled. I do love EVCO, but I don't use it every wash day like I did in the past. I have replaced it with Grapeseed oil and Avocado oil.


 klsjackson hnntrr mschristine
I have heard this about EVCO from a few people.  But it has done very well on my hair.    I do try to use ceramide oils sometimes.  

I also wanted to report that I tried cowashing again (because of the  protein overload) for the second time.  I used Tresseme Naturals this time (no cones or EDTA) and I am rather pleased.  I think that this will be a "once a week" thing.  But I will still have my regular wash day.


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 21, 2013)

freckledface said:


> @Nix08 thanks for answering my question. I noticed that my hair was easier to manage when I skipped the hardcore protein treatment before my relaxer but I was too scared to try again. I'm gonna try what you size next time.


 
freckledface  I am so glad you said this.  I was going to do a heavier protein treatment before my relaxer (because everyone advises that you should), but the last thing that I need is for my first self relax to be hard to manage.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 21, 2013)

Altruisticoam
yoli184
xu93texas
Cattypus1
shortdub78

How are my buddies doing? I just made 4 weeks post today and I must say, my NG is coming in pretty nicely!!  This weekend I'm going to clarify and do a heavy protein treatment with Aphogee 2-Step.  I've been doing the boring one month sock bun mini challenge and I'm so happy to see this month coming to a close.  For now on, I'm going to do my mini style challenges in two weeks intervals.  Starting March 1st, I'm going to rollerset for 2 weeks and I cannot wait!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> xu93texas
> Cattypus1
> ...



Hey KiWiStyle. I had to give up on the bun challenge two weeks in...my counter says I'm 33 days. I'm back to my twist outs so I'm still PS-ing my way to MBL (hopefully). I can see my silver peeking through. I bought some Rhassoul Clay and did a mask last night on my face and hair--jury is still out. I haven't done a rollerset in years-might have to try one.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 21, 2013)

klsjackson mschristine Mande30

Ya'll i dun messed up. I really can not use protein conditioners for anything. Like no reason, unless its in a moisture conditioner. Serious serious protein overload going on over here and its scary. Like a really scary bad horror movie. I know I am going to have nightmare of my hair falling out tonight. -_- pray for me.


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 22, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> @klsjackson @mschristine @Mande30
> 
> Ya'll i dun messed up. I really can not use protein conditioners for anything. Like no reason, unless its in a moisture conditioner. Serious serious protein overload going on over here and its scary. Like a really scary bad horror movie. I know I am going to have nightmare of my hair falling out tonight. -_- pray for me.



hnntrr:  I know the feeling, but at least you "know" that you have protein overload and how to correct it: Moisture!  Several years ago, I was maintaining my own hair and "thought" I had some breakage, so I used Affirm 5n1 as my DC every week for 30mins!!    So you know what happened, snap, crackle and pop! My hair went from APL to SL in a matter of weeks, even worse, I kept using 5n1 (I just didn't know).  Finally, I went to the salon to get my hair done and the stylist told me how to use 5n1 and why my hair broke off. I've been cautious of protein ever since.  When I started doing my hair again in 2012, I had heard of the wonders of EVCO, but didn't realize that for me it acts like protein, a strong protein, and I was using it every wash, using as an overnight prepoo, so now I only use EVCO once every other month. I have seen a major difference in my hair since I stopped using it and cones.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey KiWiStyle. I had to give up on the bun challenge two weeks in...my counter says I'm 33 days. I'm back to my twist outs so I'm still PS-ing my way to MBL (hopefully). I can see my silver peeking through. I bought some Rhassoul Clay and did a mask last night on my face and hair--jury is still out. I haven't done a rollerset in years-might have to try one.



Cattypus1 do you twist on damp, wet or dry hair?  I might try a twist out, the last time I tried one, my hair was much shorter and not as thick/dense as it is now.  I've come a long way but still not as long as I would like to be.  If you're seeing silver already that is great!!  I wish I can see mine, I did my henndigo 3 weeks ago.  If you try the rollerset, let us know how it turns out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 22, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 do you twist on damp, wet or dry hair?  I might try a twist out, the last time I tried one, my hair was much shorter and not as thick/dense as it is now.  I've come a long way but still not as long as I would like to be.  If you're seeing silver already that is great!!  I wish I can see mine, I did my henndigo 3 weeks ago.  If you try the rollerset, let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have been twisting on damp hair. I used to do it on soaking wet hair but it took forever to dry and turned out really stiff (probably a combination of e products and the soaking wet hair).  I use larger parts and I no longer do flat-twists and I use straws on the ends.  It turns out soft and lasts about 5 days with pineappling (is that a word?...LOL) at night.  The only thing that makes me hesitate on the rollerset is no dryer. I don't have any idea how long it will take me to dry and I don't want to have a grandma do when I'm done-LOL. What kind of tea did you buy?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been twisting on damp hair. I used to do it on soaking wet hair but it took forever to dry and turned out really stiff (probably a combination of e products and the soaking wet hair).  I use larger parts and I no longer do flat-twists and I use straws on the ends.  It turns out soft and lasts about 5 days with pineappling (is that a word?...LOL) at night.  The only thing that makes me hesitate on the rollerset is no dryer. I don't have any idea how long it will take me to dry and I don't want to have a grandma do when I'm done-LOL. What kind of tea did you buy?



LOL, pineappling!!!!  No that's only a word on LHCF, anywhere else and you'll risk sounding crazy but I know what you mean.  I started roller setting in early 2012 with my dryer from LCL, it took way more time than I was comfortable with and it still didn't dry completely.  I traded up for a pibbs Kwik Dri back in December...girl BYE!! My hair dries in 20-25 minutes!!  Now if only I can cut my rolling time from 1 hour to 30 minutes =-/

I posted the tea I used in the BSL challenge, it's by Mighty Leaf and Whole Foods sells it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 22, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> @klsjackson @mschristine @Mande30
> 
> Ya'll i dun messed up. I really can not use protein conditioners for anything. Like no reason, unless its in a moisture conditioner. Serious serious protein overload going on over here and its scary. Like a really scary bad horror movie. I know I am going to have nightmare of my hair falling out tonight. -_- pray for me.


 
hnntrr  What is it with Team March and protein overload?  Protein is like the plague....


----------



## mschristine (Feb 22, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> hnntrr  What is it with Team March and protein overload?  Protein is like the plague....



It is! I have 3 more weeks and I cannot wait to relax and break up some this protein overload madness.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 23, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> xu93texas
> Cattypus1
> ...



i'm doing alright. 5 weeks and 6 days post right now.  i have really kept breakage under control.  i mean, i still get deal with it, but it very minimal.   i am still trying to figure out what to do with my hair for this coming month.  i plan on washing/dc'ing and curling my hair today.  my new growth is doing alright so far.  i think it has a lot to do with the conditioners i am using.  plus, i am deep conditioning my every three days.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 23, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> xu93texas
> Cattypus1
> ...



Hey buddies!

I'm 4 weeks and 1 day post and back to my routine (somewhat). I've been doing my weekly roller sets and each week it gets better and better. I can't wait to use up my stash of conditioners because my hair feel funny up until the point when I apply my leave in, then it comes to life. I also might have to start back washing my hair in the shower because I'm noticing lots of tangle when washing in the sink and then flipping my hair back. Do any of you wash in the sink without tangles when returning the hair back to the bak of your head?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 23, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i'm doing alright. 5 weeks and 6 days post right now.  i have really kept breakage under control.  i mean, i still get deal with it, but it very minimal.   i am still trying to figure out what to do with my hair for this coming month.  i plan on washing/dc'ing and curling my hair today.  my new growth is doing alright so far.  i think it has a lot to do with the conditioners i am using.  plus, i am deep conditioning my every three days.



What type do deep conditioner are you using? I'm in the market for some new products.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 23, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i'm doing alright. 5 weeks and 6 days post right now.  i have really kept breakage under control.  i mean, i still get deal with it, but it very minimal.   i am still trying to figure out what to do with my hair for this coming month.  i plan on washing/dc'ing and curling my hair today.  my new growth is doing alright so far.  i think it has a lot to do with the conditioners i am using.  plus, i am deep conditioning my every three days.




shortdub are you getting little pieces of breakage or line of demarcation breakage?  What conditioners are you using??  I've been using Joico Moisture Recovery Balm for a few months now and it has easily become my staple DC.  

We're getting up there ladies!  I try to break my 12 week stretch up in 1/3, this little mental trick helps me to not think about the long term.  For example, I'm 4 weeks post so now I'm only thinking 4 more weeks to go (next stretch mile stone).  Crazy I know but it works.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 23, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey buddies!
> 
> I'm 4 weeks and 1 day post and back to my routine (somewhat). I've been doing my weekly roller sets and each week it gets better and better. I can't wait to use up my stash of conditioners because my hair feel funny up until the point when I apply my leave in, then it comes to life. I also might have to start back washing my hair in the shower because I'm noticing lots of tangle when washing in the sink and then flipping my hair back. Do any of you wash in the sink without tangles when returning the hair back to the bak of your head?



I can't wait to start Rollersetting again next week. I was just starting to get the hang of it when I had to stop prior to relaxing, my line of demarcation couldn't take all that manipulation anymore.  I bought some smaller (1 1/8") magnetic rollers yesterday from Sally's so my set can be more curly!!  

I don't wash in the sink so I don't have any concrete advise.  Is there any reason you can't shampoo in the shower?  I would think to avoid tangles, you would have to wash in two sections, one on each side of your head.  Hold your length with one hand while you cleanse your scalp with that other.  Are you using a spray arm?   Holding the length of your hair will prevent them from tangling on themselves.  Once you clean your scalp, just let the shampoo clean your length as it rinses off, making sure to gently finger detangle at the same time.  Twist and clip that hair up and repeat on the other side.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 23, 2013)

mschristine said:


> It is! I have 3 more weeks and I cannot wait to relax and break up some this protein overload madness.



hnntrr Mande30 mschristine

I dont know if I can make it!  Week 8 is kicking my but.  I'm trying to hold on, especially since I self-relax and I reallly like to take my time and do it early in the day when I am fresh minded and more focused. Week 12 is during our Spring Break so the timing is perfect. I think I will stretch for 12 weeks one more time after this relaxer, but moving forward I think I will only do 8 to 9 weeks.  I also plan on finding a new stylist this summer.  I no longer want to self relax.  But this is how I feel right now.  I may change my mind. Its hard dealing with all this new growth, but I guess that is a good problem.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 23, 2013)

Cherry89 baddison Nix08 divachyk

Hey Team 18 weeks!

I need some motivation ya'll.  I'm being lazy.  I haven't dc'd in 2 weeks!   I need to dc tonight and I'm already lazing around.

How are ya'll holding up?  We're half way there!  Only 9 weeks to go!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 23, 2013)

KiWiStyle - that braid in your siggy is gorgeous!  I haven't braided my hair like that in years!  I need to try it!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 23, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Cherry89 baddison Nix08 divachyk
> 
> Hey Team 18 weeks!
> 
> ...



I'm pre-pooing right now sunnieb - long overdue.


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 23, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @hnntrr @Mande30 @mschristine
> 
> I dont know if I can make it! Week 8 is kicking my but. I'm trying to hold on, especially since I self-relax and I reallly like to take my time and do it early in the day when I am fresh minded and more focused. Week 12 is during our Spring Break so the timing is perfect. I think I will stretch for 12 weeks one more time after this relaxer, but moving forward I think I will only do 8 to 9 weeks. I also plan on finding a new stylist this summer. I no longer want to self relax. But this is how I feel right now. I may change my mind. Its hard dealing with all this new growth, but I guess that is a good problem.


klsjackson 
Try to hold on, if you can.  I understand wanting to wait so that your fresh relaxer falls during a certain time.  These events can really mess up a stretch or a "don't want to stretch that long".  You know my first self relax is coming up in March.  I am getting cold feet. But not cold enough to go back to my stylist.  I am thinking of soliciting my mother.  I'm just not comfortable with doing the back.  Having mirrors seem to slow me down.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 23, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Altruisticoam
> @yoli184
> @xu93texas
> @Cattypus1
> ...


 
I'm doing OK.  How is everyone else?  I'm 3 weeks post relaxer and I'm seeing NG.  I did my henndigo/amla treatment about 10 days ago.  I'm going to be doing an amla/Sukesh ayurveda treatment tomorrow.  I have to admit I don't like my hair.  My stylist cut my hair into choppy layers that I can't seem to style.  So I've been wigging it out on a daily basis except when I'm off from work.  

I did purchase some Burt Bee's Nourishing baby oil and hempseed oil and I love that BB oil!  It is da bomb!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 23, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @shortdub are you getting little pieces of breakage or line of demarcation breakage? What conditioners are you using?? I've been using Joico Moisture Recovery Balm for a few months now and it has easily become my staple DC.
> 
> We're getting up there ladies! I try to break my 12 week stretch up in 1/3, this little mental trick helps me to not think about the long term. For example, I'm 4 weeks post so now I'm only thinking 4 more weeks to go (next stretch mile stone). Crazy I know but it works.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
That's a great way to break up the stretch into three mini stretches.  I also use the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.  I really like it.  Right now, I'm using it as my rinse out conditioner for 5-10 minutes after cowashing 1-2 times per week.  I've also been using a lot of tea rinses to control breakage.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 23, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> What type do deep conditioner are you using? I'm in the market for some new products.


 
Altruisticoam,  I have several deep conditioners in my stash.  Right now I'm loving:

ORS Replenishing conditioner
Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque
Darcy Botanical Pumpkin Seed conditioner


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 23, 2013)

divachyk - How do you pre-poo? Is it beneficial?

I shook off the lazy bug and clarified, moisture poo'd, and now I'm sitting under my dryer dc'ing.

My hair is thanking me already.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 23, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm doing OK.  How is everyone else?  I'm 3 weeks post relaxer and I'm seeing NG.  I did my henndigo/amla treatment about 10 days ago.  I'm going to be doing an amla/Sukesh ayurveda treatment tomorrow.  I have to admit I don't like my hair.  My stylist cut my hair into choppy layers that I can't seem to style.  So I've been wigging it out on a daily basis except when I'm off from work.
> 
> I did purchase some Burt Bee's Nourishing baby oil and hempseed oil and I love that BB oil!  It is da bomb!



How do you like the Sukesh?  I bought some during their BF sale, I think I tried it once but didn't like how my hair responded...I think.  I'll have to revisit it.  

Can you do a wet wrap set and wear it flat? I did this years ago when I was growing out my cut like that.  It was actually really cute, have you tried that?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 23, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> That's a great way to break up the stretch into three mini stretches.  I also use the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.  I really like it.  Right now, I'm using it as my rinse out conditioner for 5-10 minutes after cowashing 1-2 times per week.  I've also been using a lot of tea rinses to control breakage.



Girl that Joico MRB is thebomb.com!!!  I did a tea rinse today and I did notice less shedding so I'm going for it again next weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 23, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> How do you like the Sukesh? I bought some during their BF sale, I think I tried it once but didn't like how my hair responded...I think. I'll have to revisit it.
> 
> Can you do a wet wrap set and wear it flat? I did this years ago when I was growing out my cut like that. It was actually really cute, have you tried that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I haven't tried the wet wrap set, yet. I may try it sometime this week.  I just need to be brave and fire my stylist and move on.  Even though my hair looked cute the day I got it done, the cut is horrible.  She's losing her touch.  I need to face the facts and get a new stylist.  

I really don't like the way the Sukesh smells, but I like all of the ingredients.  My hair responded really well to it when I was natural. I think I've only used it once since relaxing.  I didn't notice any problems.  Bottom line, I don't know if it's doing anything, but the ingredients seem to be good for the hair.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I can't wait to start Rollersetting again next week. I was just starting to get the hang of it when I had to stop prior to relaxing, my line of demarcation couldn't take all that manipulation anymore.  I bought some smaller (1 1/8") magnetic rollers yesterday from Sally's so my set can be more curly!!
> 
> I don't wash in the sink so I don't have any concrete advise.  Is there any reason you can't shampoo in the shower?  I would think to avoid tangles, you would have to wash in two sections, one on each side of your head.  Hold your length with one hand while you cleanse your scalp with that other.  Are you using a spray arm?   Holding the length of your hair will prevent them from tangling on themselves.  Once you clean your scalp, just let the shampoo clean your length as it rinses off, making sure to gently finger detangle at the same time.  Twist and clip that hair up and repeat on the other side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thx those are some really good tips. I'm just being lazy and got tried of getting in and out the shower to wash out all my steps lol 

Is that joico moisture balm sold in stores?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 24, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Thx those are some really good tips. I'm just being lazy and got tried of getting in and out the shower to wash out all my steps lol
> 
> Is that joico moisture balm sold in stores?



You know some people DC on dry hair prior to washing.  Doing this eliminates that second trip in the shower.  

I buy my Joico products from Ulta, I've found it at Marshall's too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 24, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I haven't tried the wet wrap set, yet. I may try it sometime this week.  I just need to be brave and fire my stylist and move on.  Even though my hair looked cute the day I got it done, the cut is horrible.  She's losing her touch.  I need to face the facts and get a new stylist.
> 
> I really don't like the way the Sukesh smells, but I like all of the ingredients.  My hair responded really well to it when I was natural. I think I've only used it once since relaxing.  I didn't notice any problems.  Bottom line, I don't know if it's doing anything, but the ingredients seem to be good for the hair.



Girl if I can fire my sister who is a professional stylist and has been doing my hair since I was a kid, you can fire yours.  After I started my hhj, I quickly learned she wasn't qualified for the job anymore.  Put it this way, I never had a DC or protein treatment before.  Once I brought her the Aphogee 2-step for a protein treatment and she said I would over moisturizer my hair when I told her to DC afterwards :-O, WTW!  Don't feel bad, you need to do what's right for your hair and she ain't it.

I think the Ayurvedic powders show improvements over time.  Give it some time if it makes your hair feel good.  Now on the other hand, the cocoveda oil stinks to me so I add it to my DC or pre-poo with it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Feb 24, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk - How do you pre-poo? Is it beneficial?
> 
> I shook off the lazy bug and clarified, moisture poo'd, and now I'm sitting under my dryer dc'ing.
> 
> My hair is thanking me already.



sunnieb

I apply product to dry hair and sit under my foil conditioning cap for about 30 minutes. I use a variety of products for pre-poo from oil, to conditioner to coconut milk. Tonight I used Claudie's intense avocado.

It's very beneficial to increasing moisture in my hair. Although I pre-poo, I still DC with steam for 20-30 mins. 

My hair feels much better also.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 24, 2013)

dance7:



:superman:

:sweet:

All of that just to say HAPPY BDAY Nix08 - may you have a blessed one and  enjoy your special day.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 24, 2013)

divachyk you are the best thank you soooo much


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday to my bud Nix08!


----------



## Toy (Feb 24, 2013)

Nix08, Happy Birthday!


----------



## mschristine (Feb 24, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> hnntrr Mande30 mschristine
> 
> I dont know if I can make it!  Week 8 is kicking my but.  I'm trying to hold on, especially since I self-relax and I reallly like to take my time and do it early in the day when I am fresh minded and more focused. Week 12 is during our Spring Break so the timing is perfect. I think I will stretch for 12 weeks one more time after this relaxer, but moving forward I think I will only do 8 to 9 weeks.  I also plan on finding a new stylist this summer.  I no longer want to self relax.  But this is how I feel right now.  I may change my mind. Its hard dealing with all this new growth, but I guess that is a good problem.



You can make it!! I got mad at my ends the other day and chopped a good bit of my hair off but it feels so much better. I was thinking about shopping around for a stylist after looking at an old pic and seeing how gorgeous my hair was...but I dunno if I want to fork out the money


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Nix08!!! Enjoy


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy birthday Nix08! Hope it was fabulous...


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you ladies...it was a great day


----------



## baddison (Feb 25, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @Cherry89 @baddison @Nix08 @divachyk
> 
> Hey Team 18 weeks!
> 
> ...


 

sunnieb Cherry89 Nix08 divachyk

HEY ladies.....been a little bit M.I.A. but I'm still here.  Going for the long haul - indeed.  We are getting closer and closer.  My NG is behaving herself quite well - thank you very much!!  Daily moisturizing, daily spritzing the roots with SCurl,  co-wash Wednesdays, and weekly washing & DC'ing is keeping things in check.    Cant wait for my next touch-up and my next length check.  I am very proud of my progress so far.

Hope y'all are doing well too.  I promise all this will pay off for us.  2013 is our year to make it happen!!


----------



## baddison (Feb 25, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Thank you ladies...it was a great day


 

Nix08 - Glad you had a wonderful birthday!!  Hope you wishes come true!!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 25, 2013)

Team 18weeks sunnieb Cherry89 Nix08 divachyk baddision would you believe that my 9weeks plus ng actually enhanced my style this weekend...I used caruso rollers and the ng gave just enough lift to look vivacious 
I'm still floored that I'm successfully managing this stretch!  
sunnieb did you get your DC on this weekend?


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 26, 2013)

hnntrr klsjackson mschristine

Alrrrrrrrrighty-  2 more weeks until my first Mommy-relax (I will take over after the application and smoothing).  I chickened out on doing a self-relax and DH will simply not cooperate.  He won't look at vidoes, he won't practice.  Just thinks that he can DO it.  Not on my head!!!

I have nixed the idea of stretching beyond 12 weeks.  I am going to go to where I KNOW that I don't have any breakage or tangling issues.  I am too far in to risk any major set backs.

I am rather excited about this relaxer.  I will be in control, control of the products, control of the neutralizing, control of the shampooing method, control of the gentleness,  control of the COMBING, control of the entire process, from beginning to end.  I can take full ownership of the results.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey buddies! londonfog, sckri23, lovely_locks, Kim0105 how are y'all holding up? I had a little extra shedding last week but its back in order. I discovered my hair loves coconut milk. As a rinse and as a pre poo. This keeps my NG in check and my shedding minimal. I can't wait to relax in April only because my hair is growing good and I'm retaining length which I knew wouldn't be a problem once I learned how to take care of my hair. Still washing and cornrowing weekly...


----------



## londonfog (Feb 26, 2013)

@Babygrowth, @sckri23, @lovely_locks, @Kim0105 

Hello ladies!! Not too much going on over here. I've found some extra NG up in the top of my head right smack dab in the middle, it was trying to hide!! It's about an inch long but the surrounding NG is about half an inch. All in all, its manageable & soft so I don't have a problem running my comb through it. My edges and nape have no NG whatsoever!! Thinking I may not even touch my edges & nape when its time for the relaxer. Probably just keep them moisturized & slicked down in the meantime. Its not like they are visible or anything. I have been narrowing down on my products by using up my stash & have found some that I would like to stick with & found new ones that are working well with my hair. I've been rocking my cornrows & wig in the meantime & sticking to the same routine.


----------



## yoli184 (Feb 26, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> How do you like the Sukesh?  I bought some during their BF sale, I think I tried it once but didn't like how my hair responded...I think.  I'll have to revisit it.
> 
> Can you do a wet wrap set and wear it flat? I did this years ago when I was growing out my cut like that.  It was actually really cute, have you tried that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




@Altruisticoam
@yoli184
@xu93texas
@Cattypus1
@shortdub78


I'll be six weeks post on Friday. I'm still cowashing nightly. Has helped me tremendously with my new growth. I recently bought Generic Nexxus Humectress Conditioner. Always wanted to try it out. Heard it was pretty good. Rolleret my own hair this afternoon and it only took 25 min...Thats a lot of improvement. Used to take me almost an hour.
Oh...I will be finishing up my Hairfinity and switch to something cheaper. Its good but there is no dramatic change in my growth rate (of my hair). Will going back to maxihair vitamins. I also wanna try hairomega


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 27, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> @Altruisticoam
> @yoli184
> @xu93texas
> @Cattypus1
> ...



yoli184 how long have you been taking Hairfinity??  That's great your setting time is improving, I can't wait to get my time to at least 30 minutes.  I will be CW in the morning and doing a Rollerset because DH have an event to attend.  I want my tresses out, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MissyB (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi everyone!   I need a buddy. This is my first post on LHCF. I'm about a month into my hair care journey. I'm also still figuring out my regimen.

I got a touch up on Friday. I just came off a 20 week stretch and I plan to go at least 15 weeks next time. 

Other stuff that I feel inclined to add..... I had mid-back length locs until one day boredom hit and I combed one out (don't ask why), that one loc was the challenge I needed and before I knew it I had a poofy head of hair, with no idea what to do with it! I went flat iron crazy and was enjoying it too. I went to a stylist three months later and got a relaxer (May 2012), after a touch-up in October the stylist cut SL to a CL bob. She said there were split ends and heat damage, which I don't doubt. Now, thanks to this site I know about moisturizing and sealing, health of hair and protective styles.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 27, 2013)

klsjackson mschristine Mande30, 

We are comin up on our dates soon! I wont be joining you guys on relaxer week but you have my full support and you ladies are awesome to make it this far! I know I havn't gone this long between relaxers and its so free'ing (still a struggle though, but in a different way). Hopefully gonna stretch for another 15 weeks so it will be a total of 6 month stretch to see if I wanna transition.


----------



## SweetSunshine (Feb 27, 2013)

Is it too late for me to get a buddy?

I had my first Texlax (on natural hair) on Feb 2. I plan to texlax every 4 months, so I'm looking to texlax again at the beginning of June. 

Does anyone stretch 4 months?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> yoli184 how long have you been taking Hairfinity??  That's great your setting time is improving, I can't wait to get my time to at least 30 minutes.  I will be CW in the morning and doing a Rollerset because DH have an event to attend.  I want my tresses out, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm going to cowash tonight...of course, being the pj that I am I bought the L'Oreal cleansing condish to try tonight. 6.99 versus 30 bucks (Wen) will work if I like it.  I hope I like it. Going with the tea-DC too.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 27, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm going to cowash tonight...of course, being the pj that I am I bought the L'Oreal cleansing condish to try tonight. 6.99 versus 30 bucks (Wen) will work if I like it.  I hope I like it. Going with the tea-DC too.



Be sure to come back with a review on the L'Oreal CC.  You know I was planning to CW today as well but then I remembered the event.  I'm looking forward to it; the dishes are all made with Tequila!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Be sure to come back with a review on the L'Oreal CC.  You know I was planning to CW today as well but then I remembered the event.  I'm looking forward to it; the dishes are all made with Tequila!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Nice...dishes with Tequila, awesome!  I'll let you know how the L'Oreal works. Let us know how the Tequila works...giggle


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 27, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Nice...dishes with Tequila, awesome!  I'll let you know how the L'Oreal works. Let us know how the Tequila works...giggle



LOL! Will do.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 27, 2013)

hnntrr mschristine Mande30
Today was wash day and I am not a happy camper.  My hair is so out of whack! Between needing a trim and stretching I have massive tangles.  I want to relax, but I plan to stick it out. It took a little longer than I liked to rollerset my hair and my roots are so puffy.  I may have to flat iron them but I really dont like using any direct heat.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL! Will do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Okay, so about that L'Oreal CC, I'm not loving it.  It smells weird and it didn't feel as good as my beloved Wen.  My hair does feel good but I wouldn't buy it again.  I guess I'm looking for the next Wen sale.  Anyway, I did use the tea/DC process again and it does appear that I lose/break a lot less hair than before.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 27, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Okay, so about that L'Oreal CC, I'm not loving it.  It smells weird and it didn't feel as good as my beloved Wen.  My hair does feel good but I wouldn't buy it again.  I guess I'm looking for the next Wen sale.  Anyway, I did use the tea/DC process again and it does appear that I lose/break a lot less hair than before.



That's great news about the tea rinse!  Do you plan to return the CC??  

I can't wait to CW and tea rinse in the morning!  This will be my first Rollerset since December, I'm so giddy!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's great news about the tea rinse!  Do you plan to return the CC??
> 
> I can't wait to CW and tea rinse in the morning!  This will be my first Rollerset since December, I'm so giddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yay, for the rollerset bun month almost done...one day I might join you, ill have to break my magnetics out of cold storage. Yes, I think I will return the CC...I don't like it at all.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 28, 2013)

SweetSunshine and MissyB, 

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 28, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @hnntrr @mschristine @Mande30
> Today was wash day and I am not a happy camper. My hair is so out of whack! Between needing a trim and stretching I have massive tangles. I want to relax, but I plan to stick it out. It took a little longer than I liked to rollerset my hair and my roots are so puffy. I may have to flat iron them but I really dont like using any direct heat.


 klsjackson
You don't have that much longer to go.  Do you still plan to relax at the beginning-middle of March?

This is where I am getting confused with my hair.  How do you know that you need a trim?  What are the visible indications, besides split ends?


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 28, 2013)

Nix08 - yes, I dc'd Saturday night.  I think I'm going to add my hair routine to my Flylady Control Journal.  That way I can stay on schedule. 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 28, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson
> You don't have that much longer to go.  Do you still plan to relax at the beginning-middle of March?
> 
> This is where I am getting confused with my hair.  How do you know that you need a trim?  What are the visible indications, besides split ends?



Mande30

The 12week date for me is March 21st.  But I will be on vacation the week of March 11th and I think I will self-relax during that week.  I can take my time and use a full day and not feel rushed.  (my weekends have been crazy lately!)  I know that is it time for a trim because my hair won't "hold" a style and no matter how much moisture I add my ends still feel dry.  Also, I had some major breakage that took place last year and I'm still trying to get my hair back in shape. But I will not trim the same day as I relax.  I will wait until a week or so later to see how my hair behaves after the retouch.  Shrinkage at the roots, makes my hair appear uneven at the ends. 

 I have about 2 inches that "need" to be cut, but I'm not ready to do it.  So, I have myself set on a 3-month trim cycle until those scraggly ends are gone. The last trim was  Dec 12,  2012  and trimmed a good inch.  I plan to trim 1/2 inch this time and another 1/2 in  June.  I should be free of them by June.  My hair has been growing at a nice rate. During the warmer months I get between .5 and .75 inches a month, during the colder months a little less than .5.  I have noticed this since I began tracking my hair growth over the last year.


----------



## SweetSunshine (Feb 28, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> @SweetSunshine and @MissyB,
> 
> Hi and welcome!



xu93texas,

Thanks for the warm welcome!  Hoping I can squeeze my late self in here and join the fun!


----------



## Kim0105 (Feb 28, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey buddies! londonfog, sckri23, lovely_locks, Kim0105 how are y'all holding up? I had a little extra shedding last week but its back in order. I discovered my hair loves coconut milk. As a rinse and as a pre poo. This keeps my NG in check and my shedding minimal. I can't wait to relax in April only because my hair is growing good and I'm retaining length which I knew wouldn't be a problem once I learned how to take care of my hair. Still washing and cornrowing weekly...





londonfog said:


> Babygrowth, @sckri23, @lovely_locks, @Kim0105
> 
> Hello ladies!! Not too mention going on over here.  I've found some extra NG up in the top of my head right smack dab in the middle, it was trying to hide!! It's about an inch long but the surrounding NG is about half an inch. All in all, its manageable & soft so I don't have a problem running my comb through it. My edges and nape have no NG whatsoever!! Thinking I may not even touch my edges & nape when its time for the relaxer. Probably just keep them moisturized & slicked down in the meantime.  Its not like they are visible or anything. I have been narrowing down on my products by using up my stash & have found some that I would like to stick with & found new ones that are working well with my hair.  I've been rocking my cornrows & wig in the meantime & sticking to the same routine.



I did a protein deep condition today followed by a moisture dc. Not sure if it's the combination of products but my hair feels horrible. Gonna dc with vanilla silk dream after school pickup and maybe do a roller set.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 28, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe!! How's it going over there? I'm so happy with the amount of new growth I have. Even though I can only get a comb thru it when it's wet. This weekend I plan on doing a loooonnnggg moisturizing DC using AO HSR, hemp, GSO, walnut, avocado and coconut oils. And some organic honey, with heat for at least an hour. Then I'll probably sleep in it rinse and CW the next day. I've been wearing wigs Mon- Fri, M&S nightly and only using a comb on wash days


----------



## MissyB (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 28, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I did a protein deep condition today followed by a moisture dc. Not sure if it's the combination of products but my hair feels horrible. Gonna dc with vanilla silk dream after school pickup and maybe do a roller set.



Oh no! What did you use? I know vanilla silk will get that hair back on track!


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 28, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30
> 
> The 12week date for me is March 21st. But I will be on vacation the week of March 11th and I think I will self-relax during that week. I can take my time and use a full day and not feel rushed. (my weekends have been crazy lately!) I know that is it time for a trim because my hair won't "hold" a style and no matter how much moisture I add my ends still feel dry. Also, I had some major breakage that took place last year and I'm still trying to get my hair back in shape. But I will not trim the same day as I relax. I will wait until a week or so later to see how my hair behaves after the retouch. Shrinkage at the roots, makes my hair appear uneven at the ends.
> 
> I have about 2 inches that "need" to be cut, but I'm not ready to do it. So, I have myself set on a 3-month trim cycle until those scraggly ends are gone. The last trim was Dec 12, 2012 and trimmed a good inch. I plan to trim 1/2 inch this time and another 1/2 in June. I should be free of them by June. My hair has been growing at a nice rate. During the warmer months I get between .5 and .75 inches a month, during the colder months a little less than .5. I have noticed this since I began tracking my hair growth over the last year.


 klsjackson
*What led to you needing to trim 2 inches?* I ask because I am still trying to figure things out as far as my routine and what to do and what not to do. I am in the Boot Camp challenge and am limited to only dusting for this entire year. I did my first dusting about 6 weeks ago, which was 6 weeks post. And I plan to do one after my relaxer next week. 

I know what you mean by NG making your ends look uneven. One of my former stylist had to drive that into my head when I kept asking for a trim at 5 weeks post. He refused to do it. But I did do my dusting at 6 weeks post. I did not trim the uneven edges, I just did a search and destroy, as well as, snipped the split ends, one by one. It took a while.

I have read some ladies say that they don't trim but once a year. And others have said that they tried that and had a MAJOR set back. So I am going to err on the side of caution and dust, trim or whatever on a regualr schedule (6 weeks). *What is your opinion on this?*


----------



## FelaShrine (Feb 28, 2013)

Think Im gonna stop using GOW Amla Oil..relaxed 1st of Feb and my edges already looking rough.

Really need to find a place for a really nice full headed weave so I wont have to worry about my hair at all. just hide it.


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 28, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson
> *What led to you needing to trim 2 inches?* I ask because I am still trying to figure things out as far as my routine and what to do and what not to do. I am in the Boot Camp challenge and am limited to only dusting for this entire year. I did my first dusting about 6 weeks ago, which was 6 weeks post. And I plan to do one after my relaxer next week.
> 
> I know what you mean by NG making your ends look uneven. One of my former stylist had to drive that into my head when I kept asking for a trim at 5 weeks post. He refused to do it. But I did do my dusting at 6 weeks post. I did not trim the uneven edges, I just did a search and destroy, as well as, snipped the split ends, one by one. It took a while.
> ...



Mande30
How can I make a long story short?   I had a major setback in Oct 2011 I asked my stylist for a trim and got a serious haircut.  I went from 2 inches from APL to Nape length in the back and EL on the sides!!! (check out my album)  It has been 13months since that horrific cut and I am SL, but my hair had thinned out very badly (you could see through it).  The 2 inches that I want to cut are the remaining see through ends.  Once the thickest part get to SL (in about 2 to 3 more months) I should not have any more see through hair.  Now they just appear thinner than the rest of my hair and it doesn't look bad, but it is hard to rollerset with part of it thinner than the rest.  I do agree that most people that protect their ends only need to trim once or twice a year.  After my cut, I didn't trim my hair for 9 months.  I went to another salon to a stylist that I trust and she said I didn't need a trim unless I just wanted to get one, but told me to keep an eye on my ends.  Once I remove the last of the thinner hair I will only trim twice a year.  Most stylist give regular trims to maintain a style.  Before my setback I had a really nice haircut that I liked and I wore my hair a few inches away from APL and I liked it! I got a trim every other month to maintain my style.


----------



## Kim0105 (Feb 28, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Oh no! What did you use? I know vanilla silk will get that hair back on track!



I used motions CPR for protein and coconut milk with Naturelle Grow's Aloe and Avocado as a deep condition afterwards. My hair feels fine now that it is dry. I do think that I'm going to relax this weekend (8w2d). Experiencing demarcation breakage and since this is my first stretch I probably should take it stretch by stretch.  I'll aim for 10 weeks next stretch.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 28, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I used motions CPR for protein and coconut milk with Naturelle Grow's Aloe and Avocado as a deep condition afterwards. My hair feels fine now that it is dry. I do think that I'm going to relax this weekend (8w2d). Experiencing demarcation breakage and since this is my first stretch I probably should take it stretch by stretch.  I'll aim for 10 weeks next stretch.



Yeah the aloe and avocado is also considered light protein so you doubled up on protein! Breakage?!  stretching is hard and is not for everyone but you will get there eventually. I freaked out one time because I was 18weeks post and did a protein treatment, ended up with protein overload and lots of breakage. But 2 weeks later and lots of moisture later I was able to stretch to 22 weeks. But my max is 18-20 and my minimum is 16...


----------



## Kim0105 (Feb 28, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Yeah the aloe and avocado is also considered light protein so you doubled up on protein! Breakage?!  stretching is hard and is not for everyone but you will get there eventually. I freaked out one time because I was 18weeks post and did a protein treatment, ended up with protein overload and lots of breakage. But 2 weeks later and lots of moisture later I was able to stretch to 22 weeks. But my max is 18-20 and my minimum is 16...



Wow, didn't know that.  Thanks so much.  I had just enough for a deep condition and thought I would use it up.  I will go ahead and dc with a moisturizing conditioner and see how I fare and decide from there.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 28, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Wow, didn't know that.  Thanks so much.  I had just enough for a deep condition and thought I would use it up.  I will go ahead and dc with a moisturizing conditioner and see how I fare and decide from there.



You're welcome darling! Let me know how your hair feels when you finish!


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 1, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30
> How can I make a long story short?  I had a major setback in Oct 2011 I asked my stylist for a trim and got a serious haircut. I went from 2 inches from APL to Nape length in the back and EL on the sides!!! (check out my album) It has been 13months since that horrific cut and I am SL, but my hair had thinned out very badly (you could see through it). The 2 inches that I want to cut are the remaining see through ends. Once the thickest part get to SL (in about 2 to 3 more months) I should not have any more see through hair. Now they just appear thinner than the rest of my hair and it doesn't look bad, but it is hard to rollerset with part of it thinner than the rest. I do agree that most people that protect their ends only need to trim once or twice a year. After my cut, I didn't trim my hair for 9 months. I went to another salon to a stylist that I trust and she said I didn't need a trim unless I just wanted to get one, but told me to keep an eye on my ends. Once I remove the last of the thinner hair I will only trim twice a year. Most stylist give regular trims to maintain a style. Before my setback I had a really nice haircut that I liked and I wore my hair a few inches away from APL and I liked it! I got a trim every other month to maintain my style.


@klsjackson
I am so sorry. That sounds horrible. I just don't understand asking for a trim and getting a major haircut. That makes me so angry. I once heard that stylists learn how to cut and the only way to get better is to practice. And who are they practicing on, us. No wonder they seem to get so giddy when you say that you want a trim. Never again. And furthermore, from reading books, heavy research and being on this sight, I know more about hair care than some of them do. They do nothing as it pertains to continuing education. And people are always saying "I leave that to the professionals". Well, the "professionals" are jacking your hair up. I will be my own professional.


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 1, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> You're welcome darling! Let me know how your hair feels when you finish!



Ok, so I deep conditioned with Vanilla Silk overnight. Today I rinsed that out then cleansed with Naturelle Grow Herbal cleanser mixed with my oil blend. I then applied Aubrey Organics White Cameilla, let that sit for a while, rinsed and did a final rinse with ACV. My hair feels great. I tshirt dried, applied hair trigger to scalp, moisturized and sealed. Hair is in a bun until Sunday when I'll cowash. I will definitely hold off on the relaxer.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 1, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Ok, so I deep conditioned with Vanilla Silk overnight. Today I rinsed that out then cleansed with Naturelle Grow Herbal cleanser mixed with my oil blend. I then applied Aubrey Organics White Cameilla, let that sit for a while, rinsed and did a final rinse with ACV. My hair feels great. I tshirt dried, applied hair trigger to scalp, moisturized and sealed. Hair is in a bun until Sunday when I'll cowash. I will definitely hold off on the relaxer.



This sounds delicious! Let me find out you're a pj on the low! Lol! But I'm glad she's feeling better. I'm going to try to keep my buddies focused. April is right around the corner! We can do this!


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Wow, didn't know that.  Thanks so much.  I had just enough for a deep condition and thought I would use it up.  I will go ahead and dc with a moisturizing conditioner and see how I fare and decide from there.





Babygrowth said:


> This sounds delicious! Let me find out you're a pj on the low! Lol! But I'm glad she's feeling better. I'm going to try to keep my buddies focused. April is right around the corner! We can do this!



PJ on the low! This is funny.  I could be but I'm trying to stick with Silk Dreams, Naturelle Grow and Aubrey Organics.  Got a couple things that don't fall in these lines but not much.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 1, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> PJ on the low! This is funny.  I could be but I'm trying to stick with Silk Dreams, Naturelle Grow and Aubrey Organics.  Got a couple things that don't fall in these lines but not much.



Lol. Those are my faves too! I'm going to try Aubrey soon...


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> You know some people DC on dry hair prior to washing.  Doing this eliminates that second trip in the shower.
> 
> I buy my Joico products from Ulta, I've found it at Marshall's too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So I just purchased the joico moisture balm from ulta. It was a little pricier than I'm use too but I had a coupon and bonus points so I only paid 8 bucks. 

How long to you leave this product on when deep conditioning? 

How often do you use this product?

How long does the tube usually last? I'm hoping it will last at least 3-6 months using once a week.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 2, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> So I just purchased the joico moisture balm from ulta. It was a little pricier than I'm use too but I had a coupon and bonus points so I only paid 8 bucks.
> 
> How long to you leave this product on when deep conditioning?
> 
> ...



Yes, I love getting those pricey items for less!!

The instruction says to leave in for 5 minutes but I steam DC for about 45 minutes.

I steam DC once a week.

The tube lasts me only a few months (i never pay attention) because I'm heavy handed and like to make sure it touches every strand ;-).  I do a DC mix with the Joico MRB, Roux Porosity Control and my ceramide oil mix.  If you need your tube to last longer, try using it every other week OR third WEEK OR once a month. 

I hope it works for you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, I love getting those pricey items for less!!
> 
> The instruction says to leave in for 5 minutes but I steam DC for about 45 minutes.
> 
> ...



Can't wait to try it next week


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 4, 2013)

Under the dryer now. Trying out the joico moisture recovery balm and the homemade stream method. Can't wait to see the results


----------



## yoli184 (Mar 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @yoli184 how long have you been taking Hairfinity??  That's great your setting time is improving, I can't wait to get my time to at least 30 minutes.  I will be CW in the morning and doing a Rollerset because DH have an event to attend.  I want my tresses out, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Have been using hairfinity for about a year. I used it last year for about 3-4 months from Jan to April,stopped and started again around September. I ordered a six month supply and finished my last bottle tonight. Dont get me wrong..its a good vitamin. I did get an inch of growth per month at times, but its not consistent. I've used maxi-hair before and remembered getting great results. I guess I just jumped on the HF-bandwagon. I will now stick with what works.....and is affordable . All this back and forth is pointless.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 4, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Under the dryer now. Trying out the joico moisture recovery balm and the homemade stream method. Can't wait to see the results



Altruisticoam how did you like the Joico MRB??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 4, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Have been using hairfinity for about a year. I used it last year for about 3-4 months from Jan to April,stopped and started again around September. I ordered a six month supply and finished my last bottle tonight. Dont get me wrong..its a good vitamin. I did get an inch of growth per month at times, but its not consistent. I've used maxi-hair before and remembered getting great results. I guess I just jumped on the HF-bandwagon. I will now stick with what works.....and is affordable . All this back and forth is pointless.



I tried Hairfinity at the very beginning of my hhj and didn't notice anything note worthy however, I  was still learning the 5 W's of my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Altruisticoam how did you like the Joico MRB??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I really liked it. It smells amazing and made my hair super soft and more manageable.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 4, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I really liked it. It smells amazing and made my hair super soft and more manageable.



YAY! I'm glad your money was well spent!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## klsjackson (Mar 6, 2013)

hnntrr mschristine Mande30

Hi buddies!! Plan on self relaxing today.  I can't take it any longer and I'm starting to experience breakage.  Today marks week 10 for me.  I feel really good about my stretch.  I had a few setbacks with protein overload and porosity issues during this stretch, but I think I have a better understanding of my hair now and will be able to do 12weeks for the next go around.  I will relax with ORS Lye in Normal and use Affirm Fiberguard products for the rest of the relaxer).


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 6, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> hnntrr mschristine Mande30
> 
> Hi buddies!! Plan on self relaxing today.  I can't take it any longer and I'm starting to experience breakage.  Today marks week 10 for me.  I feel really good about my stretch.  I had a few setbacks with protein overload and porosity issues during this stretch, but I think I have a better understanding of my hair now and will be able to do 12weeks for the next go around.  I will relax with ORS Lye in Normal and use Affirm Fiberguard products for the rest of the relaxer).



Post pics of your touch up! Excited to see your new growth  Awesome job


----------



## Cherry89 (Mar 6, 2013)

sunniebbaddisonNix08divachyk

Hello, ladies. I've been mia for a while. school, kids and work is kicking my butt right now.. lol. I'm still bunning 90% of the time. I believe ive grown an 1 inch or so, since my last relaxer on Dec, 22nd. I'll post update pics later since I've been gone for a while. Im maintaing my new growth by daily co-washes and aloe vera gel/glycerin mix, I also apply JBCO to my scalp and ends. *Im glad we are still hangin in there, only 7-8 weeks to go!!*


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 6, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @hnntrr @mschristine @Mande30
> 
> Hi buddies!! Plan on self relaxing today. I can't take it any longer and I'm starting to experience breakage. Today marks week 10 for me. I feel really good about my stretch. I had a few setbacks with protein overload and porosity issues during this stretch, but I think I have a better understanding of my hair now and will be able to do 12weeks for the next go around. I will relax with ORS Lye in Normal and use Affirm Fiberguard products for the rest of the relaxer).


 
klsjackson
I'm right with you.  I will be getting my relaxer on Friday.  12 weeks is my limit. I was going to try for a little longer, but I quickly changed my mind.


----------



## mschristine (Mar 6, 2013)

klsjackson hnntrr Mande30 I think I might relax on Sunday at 11 weeks..my roots are out of control and I can't tame them at all...I'm going to try the new optimum care relaxer with alma oil in it


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 6, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam

Hey, Ladies. I just wanted to share...I broke down and ordered some Wen. Decided to try the Summer Mango...I love, love,love this stuff. I need stock in this company!  Anyway, I did my "midweek" co-wash and continued with my tea-rinse/DC, ala Kiwi and I had the least about of hair lost or shed during the cleanse/condition/combout/Twistout process. I really think its the tea!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> Hey, Ladies. I just wanted to share...I broke down and ordered some Wen. Decided to try the Summer Mango...I love, love,love this stuff. I need stock in this company!  Anyway, I did my "midweek" co-wash and continued with my tea-rinse/DC, ala Kiwi and I had the least about of hair lost or shed during the cleanse/condition/combout/Twistout process. I really think its the tea!



Hi ladies,

Well a lady has to do what a lady has to do, right??  I don't blame you though, I regret the day my WEN 613 is gone but knowing me, I'll find a way to replace it before then.  I might try one of the other cleansing conditioners, not sure yet.  

That tea is the truth!  I CW this morning and although I didn't do a tea rinse this time, I am still noticing less shed hair.  The long term effect is awesome!!  I usually only DC on wash days so  i'm going to do my tea rinse/DC on those days only.  

It's almost time for another henndigo treatment if not already but I've been hesitant because I'm enjoying watching my grays pop up, lol!  Crazy I know but it is a huge indication of how much my hair is growing. I'll probably do it in the next week or two...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 6, 2013)

Ladies who hendigo KiWiStyle and cattypus I know you're not my buddies but I'm thinking about doing a hendigo treatment but don't know if I should do it right before my relaxer or after my relaxer? Does it make a difference? I want to darken my hair before I do a reveal in april so that its looking and feeling its best! Help pls!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 6, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Ladies who hendigo KiWiStyle and cattypus I know you're not my buddies but I'm thinking about doing a hendigo treatment but don't know if I should do it right before my relaxer or after my relaxer? Does it make a difference? I want to darken my hair before I do a reveal in april so that its looking and feeling its best! Help pls!



Babygrowth either time is fine, its all natural so it won't cause any harm to your scalp that you would normally worry about just before relaxing.  I usually wait to do it after I relax because generally the hair is easier to manipulate.  Easier application because you're not having to be super gentle with the line of demarcation AND its easier to rinse because your hair should generally be tangle free immediately post relaxer.  

Cattypus1

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well a lady has to do what a lady has to do, right??  I don't blame you though, I regret the day my WEN 613 is gone but knowing me, I'll find a way to replace it before then.  I might try one of the other cleansing conditioners, not sure yet.
> 
> ...



Hey what does a tea rinse entail? I hear ladies on the site talking about it. Is there a specific tea that needs to be used?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Ladies who hendigo KiWiStyle and cattypus I know you're not my buddies but I'm thinking about doing a hendigo treatment but don't know if I should do it right before my relaxer or after my relaxer? Does it make a difference? I want to darken my hair before I do a reveal in april so that its looking and feeling its best! Help pls!



I'm with Kiwi. It doesn't make any difference. I did my last treatment a week or so before. I did a lot of reading and some folks were saying that before might prevent the hair from straightening. I didn't really care about that because I wanted to be Texlaxed. I didn't really affect the straightening and it didn't affect the color either.  Kiwi definitely has a point about the manageability after. Keep us posted on what you decide to do and let know your results.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well a lady has to do what a lady has to do, right??  I don't blame you though, I regret the day my WEN 613 is gone but knowing me, I'll find a way to replace it before then.  I might try one of the other cleansing conditioners, not sure yet.
> 
> ...



Right there with ya on the grays.  I've been watching mine too.  Haven't tried the 613 you like it better than the other "flavors"?  I'm trying to hold off until the end of the month if I can last that long with my gray.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 6, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey what does a tea rinse entail? I hear ladies on the site talking about it. Is there a specific tea that needs to be used?



It's used to decrease shedding.  Most use black or green teas but I guess any would do.  At first I thought it had to have caffein in it to be effective but I recently learned that it doesn't.  

Some do it as a final rinse OR you can do it as I do it.  After I shampoo I spray the tea on my hair and scalp liberally and then apply my DC and steam as usual.  I just started doing them so I'm no expert.  There is a thread floating around here, it's pretty currently so you should find it pretty fast.  The title is something like "Tea, Coffee, ACV Rinse Challenge".

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey what does a tea rinse entail? I hear ladies on the site talking about it. Is there a specific tea that needs to be used?



I was reading the convo between Kiwi and another member and the tea sounded like a good idea.  I use Lipton Mango Peach.  I put it on my hair after cleansing and rinsing. I put my DC on top of it, cover with a bag and put my heat cap on. I'm loving the results.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Right there with ya on the grays.  I've been watching mine too.  Haven't tried the 613 you like it better than the other "flavors"?  I'm trying to hold off until the end of the month if I can last that long with my gray.



I haven't tried any of the other "flavors" so I have nothing to compare.  Girl "We gonna wash those grays right out of our hair, LOL!  That was Clairol commercial back in the day, yep i'm telling my age, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I haven't tried any of the other "flavors" so I have nothing to compare.  Girl "We gonna wash those grays right out of our hair, LOL!  That was Clairol commercial back in the day, yep i'm telling my age, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You so crazy...lol. Back in the day is right. That's right up there with "I just washed my hair and I can't do a thing with it."  [grin]


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> You so crazy...lol. Back in the day is right. That's right up there with "I just washed my hair and I can't do a thing with it."  [grin]



Yep, I remember that one too, LOL!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I was reading the convo between Kiwi and another member and the tea sounded like a good idea.  I use Lipton Mango Peach.  I put it on my hair after cleansing and rinsing. I put my DC on top of it, cover with a bag and put my heat cap on. I'm loving the results.



Ok so I've been youtubeing the rinses for the last hour and I'm sold. I'll be starting this on my wash next week! Going to use black tea.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks KiWiStyle and Cattypus1! I will probably do it a few days after. Heck I may get adventurous and do it the same day like a semi permanent color but I will definitely keep you ladies posted!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 6, 2013)

nothing major going on with my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 7, 2013)

I have that condition that causes you to think your hair is much shorter than it really is?  What is it called??  BUT, my hair seems to be really thick at the roots and not just my NG.  I think cutting on the astrology calendar worked!  I chose the day that will thicken the hair...hmmm??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Mar 7, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> @sunnieb@baddison@Nix08@divachyk
> 
> Hello, ladies. I've been mia for a while. school, kids and work is kicking my butt right now.. lol. I'm still bunning 90% of the time. I believe ive grown an 1 inch or so, since my last relaxer on Dec, 22nd. I'll post update pics later since I've been gone for a while. Im maintaing my new growth by daily co-washes and aloe vera gel/glycerin mix, I also apply JBCO to my scalp and ends. *Im glad we are still hangin in there, only 7-8 weeks to go!!*


 
Cherry89 sunnieb divachyk Nix08 - Whhaaatttt....I can't believe how time flies.  Are we really inside 8 weeks already! These stretches are getting better and better for me.  I don't even know I'm stretching anymore.  Got a whole "butt-load" of  new growth, but I don't even think about it anymore.  Moisturize and seal daily, Co-wash-Wednesday's, and Wash-n-DC on the weekends.  Monthly NUPUR henna.  That's it.  Got it down to a science now...LOL!!!

Ladies..we're in it for the long haul.  We will be some happy folks when April gets here!!


----------



## klsjackson (Mar 7, 2013)

mschristine hnntrr Mande30
I did go ahead and relax last night.  I think I did a pretty good job.  I did a better job on my last relaxer. One thing that helped during my last stretch was applying DC weekly like a relaxer.  It gave me that extra practice and better application skills.  I will definitely begin doing that again on my next wash day.  It is more time consuming, but worth the effort.  I have one or two slightly underprocessed spots, but its not major.  I'm ready to start the next stretch.  I will try my best to do 12 weeks this time.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 7, 2013)

baddison said:


> Cherry89 sunnieb divachyk Nix08 - Whhaaatttt....I can't believe how time flies.  Are we really inside 8 weeks already! These stretches are getting better and better for me.  I don't even know I'm stretching anymore.  Got a whole "butt-load" of  new growth, but I don't even think about it anymore.  Moisturize and seal daily, Co-wash-Wednesday's, and Wash-n-DC on the weekends.  Monthly NUPUR henna.  That's it.  Got it down to a science now...LOL!!!
> 
> Ladies..we're in it for the long haul.  We will be some happy folks when April gets here!!



Your regimen is identical to mine!  It's working so well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 7, 2013)

baddison Cherry89 sunnieb divachyk 
I am still amazed at the ease of this stretch  I've been keeping up my water intake and daily cowashing (I have not skipped a wash with coconut milk yet - I think it's really helping out my ng).  This stretch has confirmed that I have at least 2 different textures.  The hair on the lower half of my head has a looser curl pattern and it makes me look like I have very thin ends now because the ng isn't coiling up whereas the majority of my head is coiling up and shrinking at 11 weeks post!  I so love the feel of the ng...it's almost therapeutic 

KiWiStyle that's call hairorexia  I get it from time to time - way too often actually


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 7, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @mschristine @hnntrr @Mande30
> I did go ahead and relax last night. I think I did a pretty good job. I did a better job on my last relaxer. One thing that helped during my last stretch was applying DC weekly like a relaxer. It gave me that extra practice and better application skills. I will definitely begin doing that again on my next wash day. It is more time consuming, but worth the effort. I have one or two slightly underprocessed spots, but its not major. I'm ready to start the next stretch. I will try my best to do 12 weeks this time.


 
@klsjackson Yay!!!! So glad that everything went well for you, I have much respect for all the SELF RELAXERS, I will get there one day......... I also started applying my DC like a relaxer and my prepoo. I started it with the intention of learning to self relax. But it was so good for my hair and NG that I will continue to do it all the time. Even with no new growth because it assures that I cover my entire head. 

I get my relaxer tomorrow (my mother). I am excited because this will be my first time away from the salon. Hopefully, one day I will feel confident enough to do a self-relax. 12 weeks is my self imposed stretch limit. The team is here to encourage you to make it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 7, 2013)

xu93texas
Cattypus1
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam

Today marks 6 weeks post for me, so far I have no complaints!  I've been breaking my stretch in 1/3's; 4 weeks at a time so two more weeks until I end my second mini stretch.  I have to say, my roots are very thick, doing the scarf method is an absolute must to lay my edges down.  

My regimen remains the same only I added the tea rinse with my weekly DC.  I'm also roller setting this month, I m&s and put my hair up on CW days which is Wednesday. Then on the weekends I rollerset after my shampoo & DC, I wear my hair down for a day or two then it goes back up in a protective style.  

Oh yeah, I started back on the sulfur mix.  I've been pretty consistent with that and my daily massage.  NJOY has a new and improved growth formula that she is selling via her blog, I bought the two bottle deal but I haven't received it yet.  I hope it works because it wasn't cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey all, 9 weeks today.  New growth is very thick right now.  I am thinking of co washing more often to keep th new growth from getting too dry.  Hoping I get my order of Wen early next week. Would really like to see if it would make any dramatic difference in how my hair feels.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 7, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey all, 9 weeks today.  New growth is very thick right now.  I am thinking of co washing more often to keep th new growth from getting too dry.  Hoping I get my order of Wen early next week. Would really like to see if it would make any dramatic difference in how my hair feels.



Please review when u use it! I've been  going back and forth about buying it. Should've gotten that  special on qvc...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have that condition that causes you to think your hair is much shorter than it really is?  What is it called??  BUT, my hair seems to be really thick at the roots and not just my NG.  I think cutting on the astrology calendar worked!  I chose the day that will thicken the hair...hmmm??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I saw that hair calendar somewhere on the Internet. Might have to test that theory myself.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 7, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I saw that hair calendar somewhere on the Internet. Might have to test that theory myself.



One of the members here posted this a few weeks back, I can't remember who it was.  I plan to do a very light dusting again in May for length. It can't hurt to try seeing as that's about when I would dust my ends anyway.


Here is the one I used:
https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-chart

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> One of the members here posted this a few weeks back, I can't remember who it was.  I plan to do a very light dusting again in May for length. It can't hurt to try seeing as that's about when I would dust my ends anyway.
> 
> Here is the one I used:
> https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-chart
> ...



Bookmarked, thank you very much.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 7, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Bookmarked, thank you very much.



No problem buddy ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> One of the members here posted this a few weeks back, I can't remember who it was.  I plan to do a very light dusting again in May for length. It can't hurt to try seeing as that's about when I would dust my ends anyway.
> 
> Here is the one I used:
> https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-chart
> ...



I've been using this calendar for root work so every aspect of my hair can improve. I think its working. My next dusting is on the 21st of this month! If it isn't working its definitely keeping me on a good schedule so I'm not complaining.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I've been using this calendar for root work so every aspect of my hair can improve. I think its working. My next dusting is on the 21st of this month! If it isn't working its definitely keeping me on a good schedule so I'm not complaining.



Please keep me posted on how it's improving the overall health of your hair.  You have a good point, you improve the roots...you improve the hair in general.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle and Babygrowth What kind of shears do you have?  I don't have money to burn but I'm not ready to jack up my head either.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 7, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle and Babygrowth What kind of shears do you have?  I don't have money to burn but I'm not ready to jack up my head either.



I have a basic pair of Goody stainless steel professional shears.  Costs $10 and does the job.  One day I'll upgrade seeing as I'm getting into dusting my own hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 7, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle and Babygrowth What kind of shears do you have?  I don't have money to burn but I'm not ready to jack up my head either.



Girl, I used the scissors that came in my father in laws clipper case. Idk what they are but I do need to buy my own so those $10 one sound good to me!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 7, 2013)

xu93texas Cattypus1 shortdub78 yoli184 KiWiStyle 


Hey gang, tomorrow makes 6 weeks posts for me as well. My roots are super thick but I'm using the scarf method to make my hair more manageable. I'm so excited because my bridal hair trial is tomorrow. Can't wait to see the finished product  hope she can work with this thickness lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> xu93texas Cattypus1 shortdub78 yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> Hey gang, tomorrow makes 6 weeks posts for me as well. My roots are super thick but I'm using the scarf method to make my hair more manageable. I'm so excited because my bridal hair trial is tomorrow. Can't wait to see the finished product  hope she can work with this thickness lol



When's the wedding?  Please share pics of you trials, if its not unlucky to do so.  By the way, congratulations!  Good luck to you.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 7, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> xu93texas Cattypus1 shortdub78 yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> Hey gang, tomorrow makes 6 weeks posts for me as well. My roots are super thick but I'm using the scarf method to make my hair more manageable. I'm so excited because my bridal hair trial is tomorrow. Can't wait to see the finished product  hope she can work with this thickness lol



Congratulations on your up coming nuptials!!!! I agree with Cattypus, I would love to see your trial style ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 8, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey gang, tomorrow makes 6 weeks posts for me as well. My roots are super thick but I'm using the scarf method to make my hair more manageable. I'm so excited because my bridal hair trial is tomorrow. Can't wait to see the finished product  hope she can work with this thickness lol



congrats lady!


----------



## mschristine (Mar 8, 2013)

hnntrr klsjackson Mande30 Sunday is definitely going to be relax day for me and I cannot wait!

ETA: Just bought my relaxer! Trying out the new optimum care Alma oil relaxer...we'll see how this  goes


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 9, 2013)

xu93texas Cattypus1 shortdub78 yoli184 KiWiStyle 

Thanks ladies!  The wedding is April 6th so I'm definitely in countdown mode. 

Here's a sneak peek. It's not all mine but one day it will be


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 9, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> xu93texas Cattypus1 shortdub78 yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> Thanks ladies!  The wedding is April 6th so I'm definitely in countdown mode.
> 
> Here's a sneak peek. It's not all mine but one day it will be



It's beautiful!!  I think very few ladies actually wear all their own hair on the big day.  

April 6th, you're just a hop skip and a jump from tying the knot!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> xu93texas Cattypus1 shortdub78 yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> Thanks ladies!  The wedding is April 6th so I'm definitely in countdown mode.
> 
> Here's a sneak peek. It's not all mine but one day it will be



Beautiful...I love it!


----------



## Cherry89 (Mar 9, 2013)

sunnieb divachyk Nix08 baddison


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 9, 2013)

Cherry89 your hair is beautiful!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Cherry89 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Girlie!! only a few more weeks to go!! mynewgrowth is a monster lol


----------



## Hairroots (Mar 9, 2013)

GrowAHead. I'm sitting here waiting for my daughter to come home from work. Today is it for me. My stretch has come to an end. After 28 weeks, i'm excited to texlax. I'll let you know how it goes..Wish me luck!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 9, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> Hello, ladies. I've been mia for a while. school, kids and work is kicking my butt right now.. lol. I'm still bunning 90% of the time. I believe ive grown an 1 inch or so, since my last relaxer on Dec, 22nd. I'll post update pics later since I've been gone for a while. Im maintaing my new growth by daily co-washes and aloe vera gel/glycerin mix, I also apply JBCO to my scalp and ends. *Im glad we are still hangin in there, only 7-8 weeks to go!!*


 
Cherry89 - I'm still bunning most of the time as well.  I love it!  I'll post a pic sometime next week.  I need to update my siggy pic for March. 



baddison said:


> Whhaaatttt....I can't believe how time flies. Are we really inside 8 weeks already! These stretches are getting better and better for me. I don't even know I'm stretching anymore. Got a whole "butt-load" of new growth, but I don't even think about it anymore. Moisturize and seal daily, Co-wash-Wednesday's, and Wash-n-DC on the weekends. Monthly NUPUR henna. That's it. Got it down to a science now...LOL!!!
> 
> Ladies..we're in it for the long haul. We will be some happy folks when April gets here!!


 
baddison I know!  My WEN Fig and Mane n Tail Detangler are making this stretching thing a breeze!  Can't believe it's March and I'm not even thinking of relaxing. 



Nix08 said:


> I am still amazed at the ease of this stretch I've been keeping up my water intake and daily cowashing (I have not skipped a wash with coconut milk yet - I think it's really helping out my ng). This stretch has confirmed that I have at least 2 different textures. The hair on the lower half of my head has a looser curl pattern and it makes me look like I have very thin ends now because the ng isn't coiling up whereas the majority of my head is coiling up and shrinking at 11 weeks post! I so love the feel of the ng...it's almost therapeutic


 
Nix08 - Stretching has allowed me to see all the textures I have going on in my head.  The top is a wavy type of 4a.  The back middle is mostly no curl definition 4b.  The nape area is full of coily, springy ng.  I am a total mix of my mom (4b) and dad (4a). 

divachyk - how you and your back doin' lady?  Take care of yourself!


----------



## Cherry89 (Mar 9, 2013)

sunnieb, yes! im loving the bunning.. it has helped alot with retention.

baddison, Time does fly!, I think im in week 11.. Can't wait until touch-up, I'm ready for a fresh Dominican blow-out, lol.

Nix08, I love the daily co-washes, it has really help me maintain my new growth, Now I feel crazy every time I go a day without co-washing

divachyk I hope your back is feeling better, wishing you a speedy full recovery. Hang in there.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2013)

sunnieb Cherry89 and ladies...unfortunately, my back is healing up slowly, thanks for asking. I'm having to keep gauze on it because the area is still sore/tender and very much exposed from the chemical burns. I ended up with 2nd degree burns from using muscle rub and a warm compress.  My hair is dry and need washing. I will try to braid it up and wash in the sink because I don't want product hitting my back right now. Wish me luck! I haven't washed in the sink in years.


----------



## mschristine (Mar 10, 2013)

hnntrr Mande30 klsjackson Relaxed this afternoon with optimum care alma oil relaxer...I like this relaxer because it doesn't have the typical chemically relaxer smell and its no mix. The conditioner smelled great and worked pretty well. I'm currently air drying now by I think it came out pretty good. I relaxed my nape last and washed it out first..gotta get that part of my hair back on track


----------



## klsjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb Cherry89 and ladies...unfortunately, my back is healing up slowly, thanks for asking. I'm having to keep gauze on it because the area is still sore/tender and very much exposed from the chemical burns. I ended up with 2nd degree burns from using muscle rub and a warm compress.  My hair is dry and need washing. I will try to braid it up and wash in the sink because I don't want product hitting my back right now. Wish me luck! I haven't washed in the sink in years.



DivaChyck: sorry to hear your not feeling well. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 10, 2013)

baddison divachyk Nix08 Cherry89

I'm currently under the dryer dc'ing with Motions CPR.  Applying the dc was a task with all of this newgrowth, but amazingly I was able to part through it with no problems.

Not looking forward to detangling after rinsing this out, but it's nothing my Mane 'n Tail Detangler can't handle.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 10, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe I'm going bald over here with all this dam shedding!!! I'm afraid I'm going to have to do a huge trim when I relax. Help!!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 10, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> SunySydeofLyfe I'm going bald over here with all this dam shedding!!! I'm afraid I'm going to have to do a huge trim when I relax. Help!!!!



I started doing tea rinses with every DC.  It was recommended by a couple of the ladies here on LHCF.  I brew some tea and apply after cleansing and rinsing and apply my DC right on top of that and cover. Sometimes I use my heat cap and sometimes I don't. What I have noticed is a lot less hair on my bathroom floor on wash days and in between.  I won't DC without tea. Small investment, huge gains.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 10, 2013)

baddison sunnieb Nix08 Cherry89
I co-cleansed yesterday and o/n DCed. I rinsed my hair today and I'm pleased with the results. Breakage was reasonable. I've put my hair away in a bun for the week.


----------



## Toy (Mar 11, 2013)

Get well soon divachyk!!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 11, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> SunySydeofLyfe I'm going bald over here with all this dam shedding!!! I'm afraid I'm going to have to do a huge trim when I relax. Help!!!!



I'm so sorry. Don't take a chance and get your relax on. Have you been doing any protein. My shedding stopped after a hardcore treatment. Try a medium one....we don't want no problems. Relax....I'll pick a day this week too. Then we can try again.

Suny


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 11, 2013)

divachyk  Wishing you a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 11, 2013)

@klsjackson @hnntrr @mschristine

Got my first "away-from-the-salon" relaxer this weekend:

*I used the entire Mizani Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp Line (minus the DC)(also, no strong relaxer smell). 

*Based with Mizani Butter Base- 1st time in forever that I didn't burn.

*Protected previously relaxed with 3 layers: Mizani Honey Shield, EVCO and old fashioned grease.

*The application went a tad bit slow, my mom was not used to dealing with 12 weeks of NG. Because there was little time for too much smoothing, my hard to relax area (right crown area) still has a slight wave pattern. But I am very pleased with the results. Next time I will apply to the front and she will do the back.

*Instead of the Mid protein step, I used Mizani Prephecting Cream, a ceremide rich, normalizing conditioner. I had to let it sit for 10 minutes. 

* I Neutralized with ORS Creamy Aloe and Mizani BB Balancing Hair Bath (color indicator). After all of this, by the time I got to the color indicator it was all white on the first shampoo. But I shampood 3 more times just to be safe.

I was able to take my time and do exactly what I wanted to do for my hair,GENTLY. I even dusted my ends. I don't think that I will be returning to the salon.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2013)

@Babygrowth, @sckri23, @lovely_locks, @Kim0105

Hello my buddies!! How are you ladies doing? I'm a little over 8 weeks post right now & I've been hanging in there. I went from having a teensy bit of very manageable NG to having a very thick inch (1 1/2 in some places) of disobedient NG all over!! 

On Saturday I co-washed with V05 & DC'd with ORS Replenishment Conditioner mixed with some Organix Argan Oil & Shea Butter conditioner.  Canutu leave-in & wrapped with Motions.  When my hair had dried, I combed it out & it was moisturized but heavy duty thick.  My NG went rogue & started a rebellion against all the combs in my drawer. So I parted my hair in 4 sections & went over my NG only with some Just For Me Moisturizer (yeah it has mineral oil in it & probably something else that LHCF despises) and brushed it into each part. I'd tried this before with just one section that was being stubborn on the last stretch & it worked great thats why I tried it again all over this time. Then put my hair up into 4 ponytails & wrapped my head up for the night.  When I took it down in the morning, it looked like I had just had a fresh relaxer & the comb did not snag one bit!! I used my regular moisturizer on the length of my hair & sealed with ECVO. 

After my wash & DC on Tuesday night, I'll try the same thing with the Elasta QP Mango Butter & Olive Oil to see if I get the same results.  If I do then I'll continue doing my stretch with the E-QP to moisturize my NG. If it doesn't have the same effect then I'll continue using the JFM Moisturizer. I can do an extra long stretch if I can keep this up!! Buddies how long do you normally stretch again?  I may be able to go longer with you guys after our next relaxer in April.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 11, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I'm so sorry. Don't take a chance and get your relax on. Have you been doing any protein. My shedding stopped after a hardcore treatment. Try a medium one....we don't want no problems. Relax....I'll pick a day this week too. Then we can try again.
> 
> Suny



I'm going to get some Aphogee 2 step today and see if that helps, I'll report back on Thursday if it doesn't help I'll relax this weekend.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 11, 2013)

londonfog said:


> @Babygrowth, @sckri23, @lovely_locks, @Kim0105
> 
> Hello my buddies!! How are you ladies doing? I'm a little over 8 weeks post right now & I've been hanging in there. I went from having a teensy bit of very manageable NG to having a very thick inch (1 1/2 in some places) of disobedient NG all over!!
> 
> ...



Sounds like your growing great over there! Girl, if it works keep at it! I stretch for 16-20 weeks but 17/18 weeks seems to be my favorite time limit to stretch. I'm doing okay over here. Thinking about stretching longer since this stretch is going very well. I've been using HH Sprout or Jar of Joe to moisturize my scalp and NG in these cornrows and they are awesome. Since I don't do anything else to my hair but braid it and wig it my hairs thriving...


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 11, 2013)

xu93texas Cattypus1 shortdub78 yoli184 KiWiStyle 


Ladies thank you thank you thank you

I did my first black tea rinse today and my hair LOVED it!

This will be a part of my weekly routine.


----------



## klsjackson (Mar 11, 2013)

hnntrr mschristine Mande30
Ok ladies I really hate my post relaxer hair.  I didn't over process, but I miss the fullness I had during my stretch.  I'm seriously thinking of texlaxing from now on, but I will give that some more thought.  Right now I am sitting under the hair dryer, with semi permanent color and will follow up with a DC and rollerset.  I also got tired of my bootleg length check t-shirt (a small Hanes with lines made with a black Sharpie) and bought one from Hairlista.  It arrived today and I immediately did a length check.  I am at #2 and #7 is full APL for me.  My goal is to be full APL by Dec 31.  So prayerfully I will be able to grow 6 or more inches, cut at least 1 inch and retain 5 inches. I don't plan to do another length check until my next relaxer which hopefully will be during the 3rd week in May.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 11, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I'm going to get some Aphogee 2 step today and see if that helps, I'll report back on Thursday if it doesn't help I'll relax this weekend.



Okiedokie. We can do this either way the shedding will stop or your hair will be prepped for your tu.

Suny


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 11, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Okiedokie. We can do this either way the shedding will stop or your hair will be prepped for your tu.
> 
> Suny



OK I just bought the Aphogee 2 step, so I'll use it tomorrow. I really want us to make it to may. So im going to do my best! Thanks for being so understanding


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 11, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> OK I just bought the Aphogee 2 step, so I'll use it tomorrow. I really want us to make it to may. So im going to do my best! Thanks for being so understanding



We've done well if now or then. I see you got the balancing moisture....I don't like it it does nothing...hope you get good results with it. Team doing new thangs!!!

Suny


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 12, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @hnntrr @mschristine @Mande30
> Ok ladies I really hate my post relaxer hair. I didn't over process, but I miss the fullness I had during my stretch. I'm seriously thinking of texlaxing from now on, but I will give that some more thought. Right now I am sitting under the hair dryer, with semi permanent color and will follow up with a DC and rollerset. I also got tired of my bootleg length check t-shirt (a small Hanes with lines made with a black Sharpie) and bought one from Hairlista. It arrived today and I immediately did a length check. I am at #2 and #7 is full APL for me. My goal is to be full APL by Dec 31. So prayerfully I will be able to grow 6 or more inches, cut at least 1 inch and retain 5 inches. I don't plan to do another length check until my next relaxer which hopefully will be during the 3rd week in May.


 
@klsjackson Well, this should make stretching a little easier, since you like your hair during this time and won't be fighting to get it straight. Wearing roller sets and twist/braid outs helps me a lot. I am not fighting to make the NG conform to the relaxed hair. I am manipulating the relaxed hair into conforming to the NG . Makes the 12 weeks pass by without much notice. 

I want to get a length check T Shirt. I will look at the sight that you mention.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 12, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> We've done well if now or then. I see you got the balancing moisture....I don't like it it does nothing...hope you get good results with it. Team doing new thangs!!!
> 
> Suny



I just rinsed out the 2 step treatment and used the balancing condish, my hair likes it. I also added some AO HSR so I can DC without having to rinse x3. I'm going to really take my time and detangle later


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 12, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Sounds like your growing great over there! Girl, if it works keep at it! I stretch for 16-20 weeks but 17/18 weeks seems to be my favorite time limit to stretch. I'm doing okay over here. Thinking about stretching longer since this stretch is going very well. I've been using HH Sprout or Jar of Joe to moisturize my scalp and NG in these cornrows and they are awesome. Since I don't do anything else to my hair but braid it and wig it my hairs thriving...





londonfog said:


> @Babygrowth, @sckri23, @lovely_locks, @Kim0105
> 
> Hello my buddies!! How are you ladies doing? I'm a little over 8 weeks post right now & I've been hanging in there. I went from having a teensy bit of very manageable NG to having a very thick inch (1 1/2 in some places) of disobedient NG all over!!
> 
> ...



Sounds like things are going good you two.  I'm thinking of relaxing at 12 weeks.  Was toying with stretching until May but this new growth is too thick.  Since this is my first stretch after a virgin relaxer I think 12 weeks is pretty good.  So the plan is to relax around the 28th and get my ends trimmed.  Might try for 14-18 weeks next stretch.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 12, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Sounds like things are going good you two.  I'm thinking of relaxing at 12 weeks.  Was toying with stretching until May but this new growth is too thick.  Since this is my first stretch after a virgin relaxer I think 12 weeks is pretty good.  So the plan is to relax around the 28th and get my ends trimmed.  Might try for 14-18 weeks next stretch.



Man, that first stretch after my virgin relaxer was the easiest. However I was not bone straight, I was texlaxed. My second relaxer I overprocessed so I'm bone straight. This third time I'm praying I get it right! Lol!


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 13, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Man, that first stretch after my virgin relaxer was the easiest. However I was not bone straight, I was texlaxed. My second relaxer I overprocessed so I'm bone straight. This third time I'm praying I get it right! Lol!



I'm texlaxed right now. I just figured that since there is no issue now with little breakage or shedding I'll go 2 more weeks then relax. Hopefully it stays like this.


----------



## yoli184 (Mar 13, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @xu93texas @Cattypus1 @shortdub78 @yoli184 @KiWiStyle
> 
> Thanks ladies!  The wedding is April 6th so I'm definitely in countdown mode.
> 
> Here's a sneak peek. It's not all mine but one day it will be



Awwwwww....how pretty. You will make a lovely bride...congrats !


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Sounds like your growing great over there! Girl, if it works keep at it! I stretch for 16-20 weeks but 17/18 weeks seems to be my favorite time limit to stretch. I'm doing okay over here. Thinking about stretching longer since this stretch is going very well. I've been using HH Sprout or Jar of Joe to moisturize my scalp and NG in these cornrows and they are awesome. Since I don't do anything else to my hair but braid it and wig it my hairs thriving...


 
Well let me know if you would like to go longer than April for the stretch & I'm all in!! I tried the Elasta QP Mango Butter & Olive Oil Moisturizer on my NG & it had the same effect on my NG as the Just For Me as far as stretching it so I'll be using that from now on for my stretches.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 13, 2013)

Cherry89 Nix08 divachyk baddison

Trying to keep up with my every other day cowashing to keep my newgrowth in check.  Last night I cowashed so late that I literally got out of the shower detangled, put in two braids and went to bed.

Here's how it came out:



I planned to bun today, but I think I'll fluff this out and wear my hair down. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 13, 2013)

All fluffed out and ready to run my errands!



It's days like today that I  when people say relaxed hair is limp and flat.  Really???

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 13, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Well let me know if you would like to go longer than April for the stretch & I'm all in!! I tried the Elasta QP Mango Butter & Olive Oil Moisturizer on my NG & it had the same effect on my NG as the Just For Me as far as stretching it so I'll be using that from now on for my stretches.



I did the coconut creme relaxer today and I could easily go until May doing this every other week.detangling was a breeze and my new growth is so soft.  Feels like 5 weeks post instead of the 10 that I am.


----------



## Angelinhell (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't remember who my buddies are lol, but I'm coming up on 8 weeks post this Friday. I ordered some new products, so I'll see how my hair responds after a protein treatment and deep conditioning.


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 13, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> I don't remember who my buddies are lol, but I'm coming up on 8 weeks post this Friday. I ordered some new products, so I'll see how my hair responds after a protein treatment and deep conditioning.



What did you order? I have some Wen coming but I might not try them until next stretch as I have some things I want to use up first.


----------



## Angelinhell (Mar 13, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> What did you order? I have some Wen coming but I might not try them until next stretch as I have some things I want to use up first.



Kim0105

http://www.straightrequestproducts.com/

I ordered the Fixative conditioner, Strength 1000(heavy protein treatment), and the q silk serum. This is a really good product line, but none of the products list the ingredients, so that might turn a lot of lhcfers off.


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 13, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> Kim0105
> 
> http://www.straightrequestproducts.com/
> 
> I ordered the Fixative conditioner, Strength 1000(heavy protein treatment), and the q silk serum. This is a really good product line, but none of the products list the ingredients, so that might turn a lot of lhcfers off.



Have you used them before? Be sure to post your experience with the products.


----------



## Angelinhell (Mar 13, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Have you used them before? Be sure to post your experience with the products.



I've used the shampoo(I didn't order it this time), fixative conditioner, and the Silky Milk(a setting lotion). I will be sure to come back with reviews!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> I don't remember who my buddies are lol, but I'm coming up on 8 weeks post this Friday. I ordered some new products, so I'll see how my hair responds after a protein treatment and deep conditioning.


 
Angelinhell

I'm so sorry, I looked back to some previous posts & I've been leaving you out!! 

Babygrowth, @sckri23, @lovely_locks, @Kim0105

We are all your buddies!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 13, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Angelinhell
> 
> I'm so sorry, I looked back to some previous posts & I've been leaving you out!!
> 
> ...



Oooooopppppssssss!!! I'm sorry! Well Angelinhell how you doin? (In my Wendy voice)


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 13, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Well let me know if you would like to go longer than April for the stretch & I'm all in!! I tried the Elasta QP Mango Butter & Olive Oil Moisturizer on my NG & it had the same effect on my NG as the Just For Me as far as stretching it so I'll be using that from now on for my stretches.





Kim0105 said:


> I did the coconut creme relaxer today and I could easily go until May doing this every other week.detangling was a breeze and my new growth is so soft.  Feels like 5 weeks post instead of the 10 that I am.



Well then let's do it! If the other buddies want to y'all can too! If not we will still support each other! How much longer do y'all want to go? I'm going to look up this coconut creme relaxer... my hair loves coconut milk prepoos/rinses so it should love this too.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 13, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I just rinsed out the 2 step treatment and used the balancing condish, my hair likes it. I also added some AO HSR so I can DC without having to rinse x3. I'm going to really take my time and detangle later



Hey buddy!!! How did it go?

Suny


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Well then let's do it! If the other buddies want to y'all can too! If not we will still support each other! How much longer do y'all want to go? I'm going to look up this coconut creme relaxer... my hair loves coconut milk prepoos/rinses so it should love this too.


 
I would like to try for at least an additional month if possible. I'm only experienced with 12 & less weeks right now so I don't want to aim to high just yet, LOL!


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 13, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Well then let's do it! If the other buddies want to y'all can too! If not we will still support each other! How much longer do y'all want to go? I'm going to look up this coconut creme relaxer... my hair loves coconut milk prepoos/rinses so it should love this too.



I'd love to go until May 9th. I figure I'd touch up for Mother's Day. That would take me to 18 weeks and hopefully real close to APL.
I was looking at you tubers' reviews on the coconut creme relaxer and decided to give it a try.  I did 2 tbsp coconut milk, 2 tbsp coconut oil and about 3-4oz of nonfat plain yogurt.  Applied it on dry hair concentrating on the roots for just over an hour. I then rinsed that out, cleansed with Whip My Hair, put oil on my wet hair and AOWC. I left that on while I showered.  I was able to run my comb through my wet hair with no tangles. Did a final rinse with ACV. I am still touching my hair ever so often - it just feels really good and soft.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 13, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I would like to try for at least an additional month if possible. I'm only experienced with 12 & less weeks right now so I don't want to aim to high just yet, LOL!



Lol! I totally understand. 



Kim0105 said:


> I'd love to go until May 9th. I figure I'd touch up for Mother's Day. That would take me to 18 weeks and hopefully real close to APL.
> I was looking at you tubers' reviews on the coconut creme relaxer and decided to give it a try.  I did 2 tbsp coconut milk, 2 tbsp coconut oil and about 3-4oz of nonfat plain yogurt.  Applied it on dry hair concentrating on the roots for just over an hour. I then rinsed that out, cleansed with Whip My Hair, put oil on my wet hair and AOWC. I left that on while I showered.  I was able to run my comb through my wet hair with no tangles. Did a final rinse with ACV. I am still touching my hair ever so often - it just feels really good and soft.


 
That sounds exactly like what I was doing minus the yogurt and it was way tooo liquidy. So I will try that Saturday. Can you do it every week? I need to pay my NG special attention and doing this first makes it easier for me to make sure I get the NG real good.

So it sounds like end of April early May. I will do May 11th so that will be 20/21 weeks for me.


----------



## Angelinhell (Mar 13, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Oooooopppppssssss!!! I'm sorry! Well Angelinhell how you doin? (In my Wendy voice)



Everything's going ok so far. Waiting on products to be delivered.


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 13, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Lol! I totally understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if it can be done every week.  I'll check but if your hair isn't sensitive to coconut oil/milk I don't see why not.  I'm toying with the idea of doing this weekly or every other week myself.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking really good sunnieb 

Do you comb through your ng when you're this far into a stretch?


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 13, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Looking really good @sunnieb
> 
> Do you comb through your ng when you're this far into a stretch?


 
Thanks Nix08!

And absolutely NOT!  I leave my ng alone when I'm this far in.  Now, I deal with it while cowashing and detangling.  However, that's why I use WEN exclusively and also use Mane n Tail detangler because those products help to melt through the tangles.

Once it's dry, I comb "around" my ng, but never "through" it.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice sunnieb!!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2013)

Babygrowth, Kim0105, I'll go ahead & do 5/10 or 5/11 as well. I didn't realize that Mother's day was in that timeframe. I'll be about 17 weeks then.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 13, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Babygrowth, Kim0105, I'll go ahead & do 5/10 or 5/11 as well. I didn't realize that Mother's day was in that timeframe. I'll be about 17 weeks then.



Yay! We are going to have awesome growth and retention!


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 13, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Yay! We are going to have awesome growth and retention!



Yes we are! I can't wait.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 14, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @xu93texas @Cattypus1 @shortdub78 @yoli184 @KiWiStyle
> 
> 
> Ladies thank you thank you thank you
> ...


 
Yeah, glad that worked out for you.  I'll be doing one this weekend.


----------



## baddison (Mar 14, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> All fluffed out and ready to run my errands!
> 
> View attachment 199197
> 
> ...



LOL....I agree!  Love your fluffy braid out.!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 14, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Yeah, glad that worked out for you.  I'll be doing one this weekend.



I don't use black tea specifically, I'm using white tea because I love the way Mango Peach smells.  My hair loves tea, period!


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 14, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hey buddy!!! How did it go?
> 
> Suny



Great!! My shedding has decreased dramatically. I'm going to have my mommy corn braid it for me tomorrow and I'll keep them in for 2 weeks at a time until may. All I have to focus on now is keeping my new growth and my ends  soft and moist!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 15, 2013)

Nix08 are you still cowashing daily with all this newgrowth we're workin' with?

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 16, 2013)

sunnieb I sure am  I'm finding that my ng helps with my styles it helps give volume.  I mainly finger comb so don't get to particular about my ng.  I've actually been wearing my hair out a bit more because of the ng.


----------



## MissyB (Mar 16, 2013)

I originally posted on 2/28 and I'm still buddyless.... I plan to stretch until early May (between 10 and 12 weeks post).  I guess it depends on what's going on at the time.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 16, 2013)

MissyB - please keep posting!

You will by buddied up in no time! 

I posted plenty of times with no buddy in sight.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 16, 2013)

MissyB said:


> I originally posted on 2/28 and I'm still buddyless.... I plan to stretch until early May (between 10 and 12 weeks post).  I guess it depends on what's going on at the time.



Hey MissyB if you want to and if my buddies don't mind you can join us! Most of us are stretching somewhere between 16-20 weeks but we all are ending around May 11th! 
Kim0105 londonfog Angelinhell lovely_locks sckri23 
Hopefully I didn't forget anyone. Sorry if I did


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 16, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey MissyB if you want to and if my buddies don't mind you can join us! Most of us are stretching somewhere between 16-20 weeks but we all are ending around May 11th!
> Kim0105 londonfog Angelinhell lovely_locks sckri23
> Hopefully I didn't forget anyone. Sorry if I did



That's fine by me. The more the merrier.


----------



## MissyB (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Babygrowth for the offer, *waits patiently for response from Babygrowth's buddies*.  Before this touch up I stretched for 20 weeks (for the first time). May 11th makes 10 weeks for me. The last time I went past 11 weeks I had crazy shedding, but then again I didn't know anything about this forum or a healthy hair journey. I'm not sure if 10 weeks will be too soon, I'm confused at this point.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 16, 2013)

MissyB said:


> Thanks Babygrowth for the offer, *waits patiently for response from Babygrowth's buddies*.  Before this touch up I stretched for 20 weeks (for the first time). May 11th makes 10 weeks for me. The last time I went past 11 weeks I had crazy shedding, but then again I didn't know anything about this forum or a healthy hair journey. I'm not sure if 10 weeks will be too soon, I'm confused at this point.



When stretching its ok to take baby steps! To me anything more than 8 weeks is awesome! But in this thread you will learn a lot of tips to help you stretch as long as you want. For example, one of the things I learned was I get protein overload easily deeper in a stretch so I had to change my reconstructor and voila no more protein overload!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 16, 2013)

MissyB Told ya! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## klsjackson (Mar 16, 2013)

Mande30 mschristine hnntrr 

Hey buddies! How is everyone doing this week?  It was a pretty good week for me.  My color turned out perfect and I did a small trim, but it made all the difference in how my hair looks and feels.  I trimmed about 1 inch all over and my left side grows faster than my right, so I took of about 1.5 inches.  It is still a little longer than the right side, but you have to be might nosy to see that.  
I did my wash day today, because I was out of town during the week.  I am currently sitting under the dryer waiting for my rollerset to finish drying.  

Happy hair growing!!!!


----------



## Hairroots (Mar 16, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> All fluffed out and ready to run my errands!
> 
> View attachment 199197
> 
> ...



Very nice. I love your fullness!


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 16, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Mande30 mschristine hnntrr
> 
> Hey buddies! How is everyone doing this week?  It was a pretty good week for me.  My color turned out perfect and I did a small trim, but it made all the difference in how my hair looks and feels.  I trimmed about 1 inch all over and my left side grows faster than my right, so I took of about 1.5 inches.  It is still a little longer than the right side, but you have to be might nosy to see that.
> I did my wash day today, because I was out of town during the week.  I am currently sitting under the dryer waiting for my rollerset to finish drying.
> ...



Doin good! Cant believe i have made 13 weeks of no relaxer. Its been a breeze and hopefully the remainder of my 6 month test transition will be this smooth. Currently in twists that I am planning on washing once or twice a week with diluted conditioner and I am hoping to leave these in for 3 weeks. I have to take them out for school project around the 1st of April then I am planning on putting them back in around the 7th of April to the 16th of May. They seem to be holding moisture well enough and my new growth feels really soft still. Cant wait to see any bit of progress I make with these twists in. Its def easy to forget about merging the two textures or styling it everyday. The only thing that sucks is the weight...chronic neck pain. Ugh. Guess I gotta get used to all this hair!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 16, 2013)

Kim0105 that coconut creme relaxer is awesome! I have it sitting in my hair but by the time I finished applying with my worlds greatest invention to man called a SPRUSH, my hair was already super soft!


----------



## MissyB (Mar 17, 2013)

Babygrowth Kim0105 (londonfog Angelinhell lovely_locks sckri23 if they want to share the buddy love)
     I'm SUPER AMPED!!!!  I never knew what people meant when they said their hair "likes" something. I get it now. I just figured out that my hair likes protein! My hair has always been dry. I thought I needed to increase moisture so I went in with the moisture guns blazing. I've been LOC moisturizing & sealing nightly and deep conditioning weekly for a month but I didn't see much of a change other than shine. I know a month's not a very long time, but it seems like it for me. Last night I did a 2 step Aphogee treatment due to shedding (nothing excessive, I just not used to the shedding - I had locs for over 6 years so hair coming out is weird). I air dried & flat ironed my hair and I cannot believe how soft it is!!! I'm not gonna go overboard with the heavy protein though.


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 17, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Kim0105 that coconut creme relaxer is awesome! I have it sitting in my hair but by the time I finished applying with my worlds greatest invention to man called a SPRUSH, my hair was already super soft!



It is great, isn't it?  Even after co washing on Friday I was still able to comb through my new growth without issues.  I'm definitely gonna keep doing this until this stretch is over.


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 17, 2013)

MissyB said:


> Babygrowth Kim0105 (londonfog Angelinhell lovely_locks sckri23 if they want to share the buddy love)
> I'm SUPER AMPED!!!!  I never knew what people meant when they said their hair "likes" something. I get it now. I just figured out that my hair likes protein! My hair has always been dry. I thought I needed to increase moisture so I went in with the moisture guns blazing. I've been LOC moisturizing & sealing nightly and deep conditioning weekly for a month but I didn't see much of a change other than shine. I know a month's not a very long time, but it seems like it for me. Last night I did a 2 step Aphogee treatment due to shedding (nothing excessive, I just not used to the shedding - I had locs for over 6 years so hair coming out is weird). I air dried & flat ironed my hair and I cannot believe how soft it is!!! I'm not gonna go overboard with the heavy protein though.



I'm glad you got your dryness issue sorted out.  I had locs for about 3 years 2005-08 and loved them.  I got rid of them because the weight of them was causing me to lose my hairline.


----------



## mschristine (Mar 17, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Mande30 mschristine hnntrr
> 
> Hey buddies! How is everyone doing this week?  It was a pretty good week for me.  My color turned out perfect and I did a small trim, but it made all the difference in how my hair looks and feels.  I trimmed about 1 inch all over and my left side grows faster than my right, so I took of about 1.5 inches.  It is still a little longer than the right side, but you have to be might nosy to see that.
> I did my wash day today, because I was out of town during the week.  I am currently sitting under the dryer waiting for my rollerset to finish drying.
> ...



I have to retrain my hair to wrap right but it came out pretty nice. I really like my new relaxer and I think it's a keeper. I think I'm going to invest in some aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and maybe a 2 step..I need a good protein treatment. I clipped a my ends so they look pretty good. I need my nape cut because it is an ugly site back there, smh. I'm trying to figure out how often I need to wash my hair now that I'm going to be in the gym 3 times a week.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 17, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> It is great, isn't it?  Even after co washing on Friday I was still able to comb through my new growth without issues.  I'm definitely gonna keep doing this until this stretch is over.



Girl, I think it may have over moisturized my hair! My NG coils/kinks is popping but my Relaxed hair is crunchy and limp. And its oily so I have to tweak the recipe a little bit next time but I'm definitely doing this weekly until the end of the stretch!


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 18, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30 @mschristine @hnntrr
> 
> Hey buddies! How is everyone doing this week? It was a pretty good week for me. My color turned out perfect and I did a small trim, but it made all the difference in how my hair looks and feels. I trimmed about 1 inch all over and my left side grows faster than my right, so I took of about 1.5 inches. It is still a little longer than the right side, but you have to be might nosy to see that.
> I did my wash day today, because I was out of town during the week. I am currently sitting under the dryer waiting for my rollerset to finish drying.
> ...


 
@klsjackson

I am glad your hair is on track. A trim makes a world of difference. I am in the 2013 Bootcamp, so I won't be trimming, just dusting, all this year. 

I thought I was the only one with one side longer than the other. I'm glad you said that. I always thought that I somehow damaged one side.


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 18, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Doin good! Cant believe i have made 13 weeks of no relaxer. Its been a breeze and hopefully the remainder of my 6 month test transition will be this smooth. Currently in twists that I am planning on washing once or twice a week with diluted conditioner and I am hoping to leave these in for 3 weeks. I have to take them out for school project around the 1st of April then I am planning on putting them back in around the 7th of April to the 16th of May. They seem to be holding moisture well enough and my new growth feels really soft still. Cant wait to see any bit of progress I make with these twists in. Its def easy to forget about merging the two textures or styling it everyday. The only thing that sucks is the weight...chronic neck pain. Ugh. Guess I gotta get used to all this hair!


 
hnntrr  Can't wait to see your 6 months of NG!


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 18, 2013)

mschristine said:


> I have to retrain my hair to wrap right but it came out pretty nice. I really like my new relaxer and I think it's a keeper. I think I'm going to invest in some aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and maybe a 2 step..I need a good protein treatment. I clipped a my ends so they look pretty good. I need my nape cut because it is an ugly site back there, smh. I'm trying to figure out how often I need to wash my hair now that I'm going to be in the gym 3 times a week.


 
mschristine  I go to the gym most days of the week.  I shampoo once a week and co-wash once a week.  This seems to work fine for me.  I only sweat a lot from my head when I do cardio, and thats only 3 or 4 days a week.  So the twice a week wash does pretty well.  I just don't have time or a desire to wash more.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey @MissyB if you want to and if my buddies don't mind you can join us! Most of us are stretching somewhere between 16-20 weeks but we all are ending around May 11th!
> @Kim0105 @londonfog @Angelinhell @lovely_locks @sckri23
> Hopefully I didn't forget anyone. Sorry if I did


 
Sounds like a plan to me!! Welcome MissyB and Happy Hair growing!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @mschristine I go to the gym most days of the week. I shampoo once a week and co-wash once a week. This seems to work fine for me. I only sweat a lot from my head when I do cardio, and thats only 3 or 4 days a week. So the twice a week wash does pretty well. I just don't have time or a desire to wash more.


 
Mande30, this sounds like I wrote this myself. I had to do a double take, LOL! This is exactly my head, hair & regi & I have one side that is longer than the other too (from another one of your posts)!


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 18, 2013)

londonfog said:


> @Mande30, this sounds like I wrote this myself. I had to do a double take, LOL! This is exactly my head, hair & regi & I have one side that is longer than the other too (from another one of your posts)!


 
londonfog   I have found my hair twin!!!!    I see that I am going to have to cheat on my buddies and have a side piece  .


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @londonfog I have found my hair twin!!!! I see that I am going to have to cheat on my buddies and have a side piece .


 
 LMBO!!


----------



## naija24 (Mar 18, 2013)

could someone explain a corrective relaxer?

When I put chemical in my hair like 2 weeks ago, the dumb lady did it wrong and i have like three different textures on my head and it's really weird to style. i want to be texturized so that I can still do wash and goes if i feel like it but maintain it easier. if i did do a corrective, how long should i wait? i already feel new growth coming in and id on't want my hair to start to break. it's too short right now.

thoughts?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 18, 2013)

baddison sunnieb Nix08 Cherry89
It's about time to end my stretch. I had some unnecessary breakage yesterday. Kind of pissed me off! My little curlies are coming in nicely, dh even mentioned them in a loving way :blowkiss:, but the two textures are giving me fits. 

I.Suck.At.Stretching! 

ETA: I'm 9 weeks post, I think. I lost count.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 18, 2013)

divachyk - glad you were with us for a while.  If breakage starts, go ahead an relax.  No need to lose any hair unnecessarily.  

Can't wait for your relaxer reveal pics!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 18, 2013)

naija24 - Check out these threads:

Correctives Support Thread

What is a corrective relaxer?


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> baddison sunnieb Nix08 Cherry89
> It's about time to end my stretch. I had some unnecessary breakage yesterday. Kind of pissed me off! My little curlies are coming in nicely, dh even mentioned them in a loving way :blowkiss:, but the two textures are giving me fits.
> 
> I.Suck.At.Stretching!
> ...



Yes divachyk don't risk strands



I'll be 13 weeks on Wednesday!  My main goal is 16 but hanging in there for 18 maybe
I noticed a lot of tangles this weekend so I did an overnight dc to soften my ng and patiently finger detangled.  I now have a new rule for myself:
I must turn my body when rinsing my hair.   So I let the water hit the back and top of my head.  Then turn to the left to rinse that side and the same for the right.  It works like a charm at keeping my hair fairly detangled


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 19, 2013)

I feel you divachyk - Im 8 weeks post now and this is the first time since I was pregnant that Im not crawling towards a relaxer (proud of me  )! Im trying to wait until April 15th .. 4 more weeks!!!

BTW, how long do you keep a container of relaxer? I have a SE relaxer I used 2 months ago, hope I can use it, lol

Loving - How's it going buddy??


----------



## baddison (Mar 19, 2013)

divachyk said:


> baddison sunnieb Nix08 Cherry89
> It's about time to end my stretch. I had some unnecessary breakage yesterday. Kind of pissed me off! My little curlies are coming in nicely, dh even mentioned them in a loving way :blowkiss:, but the two textures are giving me fits.
> 
> I.Suck.At.Stretching!
> ...



awww.... divachyk....sorry for your troubles.  But YOU are the only one who can determine when its time to end your stretch - otherwise, if there's too much damage, then all the work is in vain.  Do what you gotta do to protect your strands, girl!!  And thanks for sticking with "Team 18Weeks" for as long as you could.  This weekend, we are 13weeks in!!!  Be proud ladies - be VERY proud.   About 4/5 more weeks to go, and we will be able to claim our victory!!!  divachyk - Don't forget the pics....LOL!!



KhandiB said:


> I feel you divachyk - Im 8 weeks post now and this is the first time since I was pregnant that Im not crawling towards a relaxer (proud of me  )! Im trying to wait until April 15th .. 4 more weeks!!!
> 
> BTW, how long do you keep a container of relaxer? I have a SE relaxer I used 2 months ago, hope I can use it, lol
> 
> Loving - How's it going buddy??



2 months is not a problem at all.  I only relax 3 times per year, so my tub lasts the whole entire year....waaaayyyyy more that just 2 months.  You'll be fine KhandiB


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats on the pregnancy KhandiB

I know I can go 18 weeks now but now I'm deciding if I should...My real goal is 16 weeks so do I go the 16 and be good or go 18 then 16 from then on...decisions, decisions.  It's amazing how this stretch has been so easy!  Coconut milk has been the business I must say


----------



## Loving (Mar 19, 2013)

KhandiB congrats on your pregnancy! Hope you have a safe delivery when that time comes!

I got my TU on Saturday...I stretched for 10 weeks this time. I thought I did well with the stretch but guess what....I got some burns! Right across in middle of my head. My hair grows thicker in that spot and I didn't detangle before so I have learnt my lessons!

- no more stretching past 9 weeks
- detangle before T/U
- go back to Sensitive Scalp Mizani

On a positive note, I got some good growth. However my stylist did a bit of dusting so I am not at BSL yet. I should be there by July though.


----------



## Loving (Mar 19, 2013)

divachyk
I.Suck.At.Stretching! 
 
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> @divachyk you and me both. I can't go past 9 weeks either (as I learnt this past Saturday)


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

xu93texas hey lady!!  I saw this picture and immediately thought of you and your struggle with styling your relaxed pixie cut length.  

What do you think?


You can do this yourself too!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Mar 19, 2013)

I normally relax somewhere between 8-10-12 weeks anyway so I planned to end my stretch as normal. I was never considering 16-18 weeks. Pssh! I ain't got time for that! I know from experience that stretching is not my skill and I no longer try. I've been dealing with some medical issues and think my tangles came from neglect. I've been worrying about getting well, not hair. Now that I'm getting better, I'm back on the grind but will still end my stretch as planned. @baddison, @Nix08, @sunnieb Loving

@KhandiB, congrats!!!


----------



## Britt (Mar 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas hey lady!! I saw this picture and immediately thought of you and your struggle with styling your relaxed pixie cut length.
> 
> What do you think?
> View attachment 200193
> ...


 
This is a cute hairstyle!


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 19, 2013)

OMG, guys, Im sorry, I worded that way wrong, Im not pregnant , I was talking about when I was pregnant before,  Loving Nix08


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 19, 2013)

That's funny KhandiB


----------



## Loving (Mar 19, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> OMG, guys, Im sorry, I worded that way wrong, Im not pregnant , I was talking about when I was pregnant before,  @Loving @Nix08


 KhandiB  that's funny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> OMG, guys, Im sorry, I worded that way wrong, Im not pregnant , I was talking about when I was pregnant before,  Loving Nix08



LOL!  NikkiQ, you can scratch KhandiB off the mommy-to-be list, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> xu93texas hey lady!!  I saw this picture and immediately thought of you and your struggle with styling your relaxed pixie cut length.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...



This is cute! I'm gonna try it although my hair longer than a pixie I forgot how much I love rodded look!


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> xu93texas hey lady!!  I saw this picture and immediately thought of you and your struggle with styling your relaxed pixie cut length.
> 
> What do you think?
> View attachment 200193
> ...



Thanks lady!  That is cute. 

I'm going to be going to a new stylist and I need a better cut. My old stylist didn't cut my hair right plus my hair was underprocessed.  On a positive note, I have about 1.25 inches of ng at 6 weeks post relaxer. I want another inch over the next 6 weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Thanks lady!  That is cute.
> 
> I'm going to be going to a new stylist and I need a better cut. My old stylist didn't cut my hair right plus my hair was underprocessed.  On a positive note, I have about 1.25 inches of ng at 6 weeks post relaxer. I want another inch over the next 6 weeks.



I'm glad you decided to fire your stylist...no sense in sticking with her and she can't cut or relax, smh.  Did you say 1.25"?!?!?!  That's awesome, are you using any growth aids??  Spill the beans lady!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, I'm using growth aids.  I use my sulfur oil mixture at night. I also grease my scalp in tthe morning wIth peppermint pomade mixed with MN before putting on my wigs.  I haven't used heat since relaxing. Hubby has also making me a green smoothie every morning.  I think he misses my hair just as much as I do


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, I'm using growth aids.  I use my sulfur oil mixture at night. I also grease my scalp in tthe morning wIth peppermint pomade mixed with MN before putting on my wigs.  I haven't used heat since relaxing. Hubby has also making me a green smoothie every morning.  I think he misses my hair just as much as I do



I'm happy for you and all but this just made me mad, lol!  I told you a while ago that I thought your hair grew really fast, you'll be SL in no time!  I've been using sulfur oil mix every day for about 3 weeks now and I've been making green smoothies almost every day since 12/28/12. I feel like my hair is so much thicker though so maybe the length is tightly coiled in there some where, lol!  

Our men really love the long hair even if they aren't verbal about it ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 19, 2013)

What's this green smoothie y'all are speaking of? KiWiStyle and xu93texas


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

Girl, please don't be mad I'd be APL now if I hadn't cut it.  That's what I'm upset about.  Oh we'll, live and learn.  

I'm sure your hair is growing nicely. I read somewhere that you gain thickness first before length. Don't stop what you're doing. You'll be at BSL this year! 

Hubby can't wait for me to get my install. I'm just waiting for my hair to get to an even length all over so I can get it. I have some Indique salon relaxed hair that I can't wait to rock.  I hope you're right about getting back to SL soon.  Patience and consistency is the key.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> What's this green smoothie y'all are speaking of? KiWiStyle and xu93texas



I drink a green smoothie for breakfast to help with weight loss. It's a great way for me to get my fruits and veggies. I think that it also has contributed to some of my growth.  I use an egg white protein powder, ground flax seed, a collagen powder, a super green food powder, Silk milk or Bolthouse green goodness, and some strawberries to sweeten it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> What's this green smoothie y'all are speaking of? KiWiStyle and xu93texas



A smoothie is a mix of fruits and veggies and whatever else one may choose to add and  blend it into a delicious smoothie!!  

My smoothie this morning consisted of fresh /organic ingredients:
Coconut Water
Strawberries
1 banana
1/2 green apple
2 clementines 
Cucumber
Celery
Kale
Italian Parsley
Romain lettuce
Baby spinach 
Carrots 
Maca Root Powder


All the beautiful colors goes In:


Green pours out:


Seriously, DH gets more upset if I don't give him his smoothies more so than when I don't give him cookies ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle you're inspiring me with that smoothie...I could do with a glass right now


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> A smoothie is a mix of fruits and veggies and whatever else one may choose to add and  blend it into a delicious smoothie!!
> 
> My smoothie this morning consisted of fresh /organic ingredients:
> Coconut Water
> ...



I need a vitamix! That mix looks and sounds delish! It seems easy too! Probably tastier than these store bought ones although I love me some Naked Green machine!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle you're inspiring me with that smoothie...I could do with a glass right now



They are the best, I highly recommend everyone makes them...especially for hour hhj...I mean our health ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> A smoothie is a mix of fruits and veggies and whatever else one may choose to add and  blend it into a delicious smoothie!!
> 
> My smoothie this morning consisted of fresh /organic ingredients:
> Coconut Water
> ...



Your smoothie looks really good. I used to use fresh kale, spinach, berries and bananas. However, I got really lazy and I wasted a lot of money on fresh produce. Hubby and I use Garden of Life Perfect Food Super Green formula and we've been consistent and seeing results. 

We also take chlorella and so far so good. Ladies, check out the chlorella thread. It's full of information.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I need a vitamix! That mix looks and sounds delish! It seems easy too! Probably tastier than these store bought ones although I love me some Naked Green machine!!!



It's so very easy and if I pree wash and store everything it would be even more easy.  I love it over the Naked Green Machine but my DD drinks that ALL the time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Your smoothie looks really good. I used to use fresh kale, spinach, berries and bananas. However, I got really lazy and I wasted a lot of money on fresh produce. Hubby and I use Garden of Life Perfect Food Super Green formula and we've been consistent and seeing results.
> 
> We also take chlorella and so far so good. Ladies, check out the chlorella thread. It's full of information.



Yeah that would be a problem for me too.  I usually use them all before they go bad and when the bananas get really ripe, peel and freeze them. 

 I've seen the chlorella thread but never read it...I'm on my way over there now.  Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Your smoothie looks really good. I used to use fresh kale, spinach, berries and bananas. However, I got really lazy and I wasted a lot of money on fresh produce. Hubby and I use Garden of Life Perfect Food Super Green formula and we've been consistent and seeing results.
> 
> We also take chlorella and so far so good. Ladies, check out the chlorella thread. It's full of information.



I have this problem too! That's why I try to buy organic frozen fruits and vegetables or regular frozen ones when I can find a good selection in regular stores. I'm going to go look at chlorella and this garden of life stuff. I need to get my SO on board with taking care of himself now so he won't have to play catch up later!

ETA: I forgot to mention that I'm super lazy! So taking something like chlorella and the GOL super food and mixing it in my green goodness or green machine is much more up my alley! Lol! And SO likes those so maybe I can do it that way...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm happy for you and all but this just made me mad, lol!  I told you a while ago that I thought your hair grew really fast, you'll be SL in no time!  I've been using sulfur oil mix every day for about 3 weeks now and I've been making green smoothies almost every day since 12/28/12. I feel like my hair is so much thicker though so maybe the length is tightly coiled in there some where, lol!
> 
> Our men really love the long hair even if they aren't verbal about it ;-).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What the heck are y'all putting in those green smoothies?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> A smoothie is a mix of fruits and veggies and whatever else one may choose to add and  blend it into a delicious smoothie!!
> 
> My smoothie this morning consisted of fresh /organic ingredients:
> Coconut Water
> ...



I'm pretty sure I could t drink that stuff if you paid me!  I commend you ladies, I just couldn't do it. I gave up sweetened drinks (except beer) that is the best I can do. LOL...I guess I'll just have to go on with my slow-growing, no green smoothie drinking self.  Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Your smoothie looks really good. I used to use fresh kale, spinach, berries and bananas. However, I got really lazy and I wasted a lot of money on fresh produce. Hubby and I use Garden of Life Perfect Food Super Green formula and we've been consistent and seeing results.
> 
> We also take chlorella and so far so good. Ladies, check out the chlorella thread. It's full of information.



I just read the chlorella thread...well some of it.  DUDE xu93texas that's how you got all that growth in 6 weeks!!  I'm going tomorrow to grab some Chlorella from Whole Foods!  I'm going on vacation starting Friday so I won't use it until I get back.  How many grams are you taking daily and have you gone green yet ;-)???

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I could t drink that stuff if you paid me!  I commend you ladies, I just couldn't do it. I gave up sweetened drinks (except beer) that is the best I can do. LOL...I guess I'll just have to go on with my slow-growing, no green smoothie drinking self.  Happy Hair Growing!



All the fruit makes it sweet but not too sweet...enough to cover the taste of the green veggies!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I just read the chlorella thread...well some of it.  DUDE xu93texas that's how you got all that growth in 6 weeks!!  I'm going tomorrow to grab some Chlorella from Whole Foods!  I'm going on vacation starting Friday so I won't use it until I get back.  How many grams are you taking daily and have you gone green yet ;-)???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes! I've gone green I just think it's a combo of growth aids externally and feeding my body great nutrition. Hubby has been telling all of his friends about how good he's been feeling. I do have more energy and I'm in the detox stage right now. The health benefits are wonderful. It would be a plus to get at least 1 inch of ng a month with everything I'm doing


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Yes! I've gone green I just think it's a combo of growth aids externally and feeding my body great nutrition. Hubby has been telling all of his friends about how good he's been feeling. I do have more energy and I'm in the detox stage right now. The health benefits are wonderful. It would be a plus to get at least 1 inch of ng a month with everything I'm doing



That's great, I can't wait to start!  What are your detox symptoms???

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

^^ I'm taking 2-3 gms per day^^


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's great, I can't wait to start!  What are your detox symptoms???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I've been nauseous the past couple of days and I puked this morning ( tmi), but I feel a lot better. Also, my skin looks better. ( I also did a bentonite clay mask this past Sunday) it's a combo of both things.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I've been nauseous the past couple of days and I puked this morning ( tmi), but I feel a lot better. Also, my skin looks better. ( I also did a bentonite clay mask this past Sunday) it's a combo of both things.



Yeah, I'm not looking forward to my body's detoxification but I know it's a necessary evil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> All the fruit makes it sweet but not too sweet...enough to cover the taste of the green veggies!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I really hate bananas and coconut, yuk...what can I say.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I really hate bananas and coconut, yuk...what can I say.



LOL!  You can make green smoothies with foods you like.  When I don't have coconut water I use water...just be sure it has kale and/or spinach.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL!  You can make green smoothies with foods you like.  When I don't have coconut water I use water...just be sure it has kale and/or spinach.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Uh uh, girl. I just can't do it...I don't want to see any Kale unless it has a ham hock next to it...LOL...No spinach unless it is cleverly disguised with noodles and cheese in my lasagna!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Uh uh, girl. I just can't do it...I don't want to see any Kale unless it has a ham hock next to it...LOL...No spinach unless it is cleverly disguised with noodles and cheese in my lasagna!



LMBO!!!!! I can dig it!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Uh uh, girl. I just can't do it...I don't want to see any Kale unless it has a ham hock next to it...LOL...No spinach unless it is cleverly disguised with noodles and cheese in my lasagna!



Oh, ok LOL, I feel you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 21, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam

8.7 weeks post according to my counter. Gonna cleanse and DC and do some root work based on the LC. Got my length check shirt today so I can spare you all the back-fat in the length-check pics...LOL!

UPDATE:  got my trim in according to the Lunar Calendar, supposed to be good for strengthening roots. Goodness know is can't hurt!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 21, 2013)

Getting a touch up next week


----------



## longhairdreaming (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't remember who my hair buddies are  but I finally relaxed my virgin hair! I did it myself and it turned out not too bad. Hoping to stretch until June 22.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 22, 2013)

longhairdreaming said:


> I don't remember who my hair buddies are  but I finally relaxed my virgin hair! I did it myself and it turned out not too bad. Hoping to stretch until June 22.



Congrats its beautiful! Which relaxer did u use?


----------



## longhairdreaming (Mar 22, 2013)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Congrats its beautiful! Which relaxer did u use?


 
Thank you. I used Linange Shea Butter Lye relaxer.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> 8.7 weeks post according to my counter. Gonna cleanse and DC and do some root work based on the LC. Got my length check shirt today so I can spare you all the back-fat in the length-check pics...LOL!
> 
> UPDATE:  got my trim in according to the Lunar Calendar, supposed to be good for strengthening roots. Goodness know is can't hurt!



We're almost at the finish line!  I'm 8w1d post today and I am so ready to relax, I'm starting to get breakage at the line of demarcation when I rollerset even though I deranged really well beforehand.  Good luck on your growth and root work... I dusted last month based on a different calendar for thickness...I believe it's working!  

I'll probably continue to do weekly rollersets until 10 weeks and then after that, it's back to my French braid for two weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Mar 22, 2013)

So I have in cornrows and I have a TU on Monday.

I was thinking of taking  out cornrows on Saturday.
Is it too close to the date of my TU?
What do you guys think?

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey buddies! I dusted my hair on the 20th according to the lunar calendar for root work! I think its working! I hope this growth oil gives me an xtra inch or more! I'm going to try Cowashing 3-4x week in addition to shampoo 1x week and DC 2x week. How you ladies doing? I'm thinking about stretching close to 20 weeks for the next three stretches... I got to get these problem areas under control without causing new problems! Lol!
Angelinhell, londonfog, Kim0105


----------



## Angelinhell (Mar 22, 2013)

Babygrowth unfortunately I relaxed on Wednesday. I had an event to attend, I needed my hair to look very polished. I will say that the Wildgrowth oil seemed to work (even though I hate putting anything on my scalp). I noticed more growth this time around, I'm almost back to shoulder length.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 22, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> Babygrowth unfortunately I relaxed on Wednesday. I had an event to attend, I needed my hair to look very polished. I will say that the Wildgrowth oil seemed to work (even though I hate putting anything on my scalp). I noticed more growth this time around, I'm almost back to shoulder length.



Ok. You had to do what you had to do! Pics please! Lol! I'm glad the oil worked for you. Maybe next time we can get you to stretch a tad longer!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 22, 2013)

divachyk baddison Cherry89 Nix08

I'm 13 weeks post today and it's still smooth sailing.  I want to be sure to have a nice surprise on relaxer day, so I've been watching my ends like a hawk.  I did a 1/2" trim on Tuesday to keep my hemline in check.

Here's an airdried hair pic from last night:




Sorry it's so dark.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Mar 22, 2013)

sunnieb, I still can see the goodness! Looks great. 

baddison Cherry89 Nix08 sunnieb,
I spoke to dh about my texture last night and has faith in me that I can manage two textures if I choose. He must think highly of my limited skills.  I'm considering stretching for longer periods to see what my true natural texture looks like. As crazy as this may sound, I only know what the texture from a 16 weeks post or less perspective. I'm not going natural or transitioning, I'm just interested to experience my natural texture. Does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 22, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey buddies! I dusted my hair on the 20th according to the lunar calendar for root work! I think its working! I hope this growth oil gives me an xtra inch or more! I'm going to try Cowashing 3-4x week in addition to shampoo 1x week and DC 2x week. How you ladies doing? I'm thinking about stretching close to 20 weeks for the next three stretches... I got to get these problem areas under control without causing new problems! Lol!
> Angelinhell, londonfog, Kim0105



I just prepped my hair today for braid extensions tomorrow. I did a protein treatment with motions CPR under a plastic cap for about an hour. Cleansed with NG lemon detox cleanser, conditioned with AOHSR, detangled and t-shirt dried. Hair is moisturized and pulled back in a bun until tomorrow. Hoping to keep the braids in until the end of April.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb, I still can see the goodness! Looks great.
> 
> @baddison @Cherry89 @Nix08 @sunnieb,
> I spoke to dh about my texture last night and has faith in me that I can manage two textures if I choose. He must think highly of my limited skills.  I'm considering stretching for longer periods to see what my true natural texture looks like. As crazy as this may sound, I only know what the texture from a 16 weeks post or less perspective. I'm not going natural or transitioning, I'm just interested to experience my natural texture. *Does this make sense to anyone?*



Yes it does!

By stretching to 18 weeks, I'm becoming more accustomed to dealing with the two textures.  Truth be told, I love my 12+ weeks post hair more than my freshly relaxed hair.  I like the thickness and how my previously relaxed hair seems to "poof" more to keep pace with my newgrowth.

I'm seriously considering giving up relaxing for 2 years to color my hair.  Iunno yet. 

My siggy pic is my signature hairstyle that I wish I could wear year-round.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 23, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam
> 
> 8.7 weeks post according to my counter. Gonna cleanse and DC and do some root work based on the LC. Got my length check shirt today so I can spare you all the back-fat in the length-check pics...LOL!
> 
> UPDATE: got my trim in according to the Lunar Calendar, supposed to be good for strengthening roots. Goodness know is can't hurt!


 
Ok, ya'll got me with this calendar stuff.  I need to do some research.  I'm 7 weeks post, so I'm right behind you.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 24, 2013)

@Babygrowth, I hear ya on trying to get them problem areas under control!! I hope your growth oil & cowashing works for you too!! 

@Kim0105 I'm thinking of doing a protein treatment next week sometime as well. I prefer to use the Motions Silk Protein Treatment but I don't think they even sell that anywhere anymore. Have you used the Motions CPR before & if so, how well does that one work for you?

@Angelinhell, Completely understandable that you wanted your hair on point for your event. I would like to see pics too pleeeeeease!! LOL! How long would you like to try to stretch for the next go round?

@lovely_locks @sckri23 @MissyB, How are you ladies doing? 

I poo'd on Friday night with Organix Tea Tree Mint Poo-Sulfate free & just threw some Organix Argan Oil & Shea Butter Conditioner on my hair for a while. No added oils or relaxer method cuz I didn't feel like it. I forgot to put some leave in conditioner before I wrapped my hair but I started spraying my cornrows with S Curl every morning & night anyway so it doesn't even phase me that I didn't. On Saturday I oiled my scalp & M&S into my 4 ponytails to straighten my NG then did my cornrows. I bought another curly wig on Thursday also so that I can keep my bangs braided underneath. 

CVS pharmacy was having a buy one get on 50% off sale on the Nature's Bounty Hair, Skin & Nail vitamins plus I had a $3 of coupon so I wound up getting 2 bottles for like $13. I took one today & dem is disgusting! I still take another additional 5,000 mcg of biotin along with these also. Happy Hair growing Buddies!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 24, 2013)

londonfog said:


> @Babygrowth, I hear ya on trying to get them problem areas under control!! I hope your growth oil & cowashing works for you too!!
> 
> @Kim0105 I'm thinking of doing a protein treatment next week sometime as well. I prefer to use the Motions Silk Protein Treatment but I don't think they even sell that anywhere anymore. Have you used the Motions CPR before & if so, how well does that one work for you?
> 
> ...



Man, I keep forgetting ppl! Lol! Y'all, I'm thinking about taking my stretch even further. I know Kim0105 is too! I want to try a 6month stretch again. So that means for me I will relax on June 1st... I just want to give my hair extra time with this growth oil... plus I'm in no rush to relax. I want my length to get to a place where I can start rollersetting weekly... I miss those days...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 24, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Man, I keep forgetting ppl! Lol! Y'all, I'm thinking about taking my stretch even further. I know @Kim0105 is too! I want to try a 6month stretch again. So that means for me I will relax on June 1st... I just want to give my hair extra time with this growth oil... plus I'm in no rush to relax. I want my length to get to a place where I can start rollersetting weekly... I miss those days...


 
I might be able to go until June 1st since that's only about 3 weeks past when I wanted to originally stretch to.   That'll only be a 4 1/12 month stretch total for me since I relaxed in January. I got confidence I can make it!! E-QP Mango Butter & Olive Oil and wigs go hand in hand when stretching, LOL!


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 25, 2013)

londonfog said:


> @Babygrowth, I hear ya on trying to get them problem areas under control!! I hope your growth oil & cowashing works for you too!!
> 
> @Kim0105 I'm thinking of doing a protein treatment next week sometime as well. I prefer to use the Motions Silk Protein Treatment but I don't think they even sell that anywhere anymore. Have you used the Motions CPR before & if so, how well does that one work for you?
> 
> ...



I do like CPR. I have very little breakage and I don't have to deal with the mess or smell of Aphogee 2 step. I used CPR about 13 years ago when I first relaxed and loved it.  I know sunnieb uses it as well.


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 25, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Man, I keep forgetting ppl! Lol! Y'all, I'm thinking about taking my stretch even further. I know Kim0105 is too! I want to try a 6month stretch again. So that means for me I will relax on June 1st... I just want to give my hair extra time with this growth oil... plus I'm in no rush to relax. I want my length to get to a place where I can start rollersetting weekly... I miss those days...



I'm in for 6 months. That will take me to the end of June.  I'm thinking of doing 2 6month stretches this year.  My goal is full APL this year and I'm determined to get there.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I do like CPR. I have very little breakage and I don't have to deal with the mess or smell of Aphogee 2 step. I used CPR about 13 years ago when I first relaxed and loved it. I know @sunnieb uses it as well.


 
My bad, I saw that you had used it in your previous post & I meant to ask how long have you used it for, LOL! I've seen that a bunch of people cosign for the Aphogee 2 step but it doesn't appeal to me. I've used Aphogee before & I didn't like it but then again it was before my HHJ so I probably was using it wrong for all I know. I think I'll go for the CPR when I run out of the Silk Protein Treatment, thanks!!


----------



## naija24 (Mar 25, 2013)

what's the best relaxer to use?


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 25, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I might be able to go until June 1st since that's only about 3 weeks past when I wanted to originally stretch to.   That'll only be a 4 1/12 month stretch total for me since I relaxed in January. I got confidence I can make it!! E-QP Mango Butter & Olive Oil and wigs go hand in hand when stretching, LOL!



I know that's right! londonfog


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 25, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I'm in for 6 months. That will take me to the end of June.  I'm thinking of doing 2 6month stretches this year.  My goal is full APL this year and I'm determined to get there.



I was thinking the same thing! This should guarantee I will make it to fuller shoulder length grazing APL in the longest layer. So for me it will be June 1st and Dec 14th. Then I will go back to my 16-18 week stretches (I think) lol! Kim0105


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 25, 2013)

naija24 said:


> what's the best relaxer to use?



It really depends on you. I've had success with ORS no lye kit, tea tree no lye kit, and soft and beautiful but now that I use lye I don't burn and I will stick with using Silk Elements shea butter. naija24


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 25, 2013)

londonfog - Yes, I use Motions CPR and my hair loves it!

Brought my breakage to a halt.  I used to dc with it weekly when my hair was severely damaged.  Now, I use it around 2x a month.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @londonfog - Yes, I use Motions CPR and my hair loves it!
> 
> Brought my breakage to a halt. I used to dc with it weekly when my hair was severely damaged. Now, I use it around 2x a month.


 
Thanks sunnieb!! I'll definitely be getting the CPR to replace my Silk Protein when I run out.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 25, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Thanks sunnieb!! I'll definitely be getting the CPR to replace my Silk Protein when I run out.



You're welcome!  I dc'd with CPR tonight and my hair is lovin' it!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## karenjoe (Mar 26, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Yes it does!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 26, 2013)

Do y'all trust bss relaxers?


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 26, 2013)

klsjackson hnntrr mschristine

Hey Buddies

Hope everyone is having a Happy Happy Journey.   I am 2 weeks post and doing well.  Now that my hair has gotten long enough for a decent bun I wanted to start wearing one at least 3 times a week.  BUT, unfortunately, my hair does not like the BUN.  Plus, my head and face shape don't support pulled back styles.  They are not the most flattering styles for me.  I need full hair around my face.  I will just have to be extra careful with my ends.  From the beginning I have draped a satin scarf over my wool coats and at work.  It looks like this will be a forever thang.

Question:  How often do you all trim/dust?


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 26, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> Do y'all trust bss relaxers?


sharifeh I do.  That's where I buy mine from.



Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson @hnntrr @mschristine
> 
> Hey Buddies
> 
> ...


Mande30 I also have learned that my hair (ends especially) don't like buns.  I have more success with using claw clips and letting my ends outs (not rubbing on my clothes per se but not in a bun).  When I bunned most of last year I had to trim a few times.  The year before when I didn't bun at all,  I had less split ends and dusted maybe once that year.


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 26, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> klsjackson hnntrr mschristine
> 
> Hey Buddies
> 
> ...





I have no idea how many weeks post I am at this point...maybe 15? Sitting in twists, that I am going to take out tonight and wash my head really good with a light protein treatment and a uber moisturizing DC. Gonna wait a weekish before putting twists back in for about a month. Really hoping I make this 6mo stretch. Hopefully I will be a long transitioner and BC at...at least 18months.


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @sharifeh I do. That's where I buy mine from.
> 
> 
> @Mande30 I also have learned that my hair (ends especially) don't like buns. I have more success with using claw clips and letting my ends outs (not rubbing on my clothes per se but not in a bun). When I bunned most of last year I had to trim a few times. The year before when I didn't bun at all, I had less split ends and dusted maybe once that year.


 
Nix08
I am glad I am not the lone ranger!!!  I use the claw clips at home, but I have never thought about wearing them out.  Maybe I can conjure up a style with the claw that will look ok on me.  I have thought about putting the back up and having the front hanging down.  That will still give me some fullness around my face.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mande30 I use 2 mini claw clips and one large one; I make a front poof with a centre part with one, pull the sides up by the ears up with the other and then twist the back and claw clip that and leave those ends up and out.  As my hair has gotten longer it falls nicely.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 26, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Mande30 I use 2 mini claw clips and one large one; I make a front poof with a centre part with one, pull the sides up by the ears up with the other and then twist the back and claw clip that and leave those ends up and out.  As my hair has gotten longer it falls nicely.



Sounds pretty!


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Mande30 I use 2 mini claw clips and one large one; I make a front poof with a centre part with one, pull the sides up by the ears up with the other and then twist the back and claw clip that and leave those ends up and out. As my hair has gotten longer it falls nicely.


 
Nix08,  OK, I am seriously directionally challenged when it comes to hair styles.  I need a visual


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 26, 2013)

@Mande30 I'm horrible at taking self pics...just went and took 20 and all were garage
This old pic although in a bun may give you a better idea of what I'm talking about.





The way I do it is putting the two small clips that you see closer together and that back bun is normally in a bigger clip with the ends hanging down. Does this make sense?


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nix08   THANK YOU!!!!!!-  Yes, that makes sense.  Your hair looks beautiful!!!!!!  I need to buy some small clips and try this out.  It looks like it will look decent on me, especially with the ends hanging down.  If I can get it right I will post a picture later this week.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 26, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Mande30 I'm horrible at taking self pics...just went and took 20 and all were garage
> This old pic although in a bun may give you a better idea of what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> ...



This is exactly how I pictured it Nix08! I love it!


----------



## klsjackson (Mar 26, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson  @hnntrr  @mschristine
> 
> Hey Buddies
> 
> ...



Hi Buddies!  This is week 3 for me and so far so good!  I don't do any protective styling.     I don't have the head for it either.  I keep my ends moisturized and sealed.  I don't M&S everyday, only when needed.  I also don't use any direct heat (blow dryers; flat irons; curling irons) so I feel that I should be okay.  I do think that I comb my hair too much.  I also fear breakage where the holder meets the hair (buns, ponytails, etc.).  I trim when needed.  I just did a one inch trim about two weeks ago, and my ends look and feel healthy so I won't do another one until after I reach my goal of APL which should be around Sep/Oct of if all goes well.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you Babygrowth & Mande30


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 26, 2013)

So, do you all think that dusting once a month is an over kill?

My statistics:
No direct heat
No protective styling (do my best not to let ends rub against wool or cotton)
M&S everynight w/ water and EVCO


----------



## Loving (Mar 26, 2013)

I dust everytime I get a TU which is 8-9 weeks


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 26, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78

How is it going ladies?  Only a few more weeks to go, YAY!!!  Ok so what week are we all in and when is relaxer day/week?  I'll be 9 weeks post on Thursday and I plan to relax on Thursday, April 18th @ 12 weeks.  

I'm going to end my Rollersetting for now and do my single French braid on both CW day (Wedbesday) and wash day (weekend).  I need to lay low and keep my manipulation down to a bare minimum.  Other than that, I'm still getting few tangles on wash days, my NG moisture is in check, ends are in check and my hair moisture & protein balance is in check.  My hair is feeling nice and thick at the roots so I'm claiming record breaking length on relaxer day.  

How's your water intake?  
Fruits & veggies?
Vitamin & mineral supplements?
Protein
Exercise?

I'm doing great in all the areas above!  I drink a minimum of 48oz. a day, I get my daily fruit and veggies via fresh/organic smoothies, I take my supplements twice daily without fail and I've started walking a mile a day on the treadmill.  I get my protein via two eggs daily in the AM and a meat in the PM, I need to get more protein in my diet though...

..shortdub78 I'm trying to remember if you relaxed prior to your new arrival?  I know you are busy taking care of your baby boy so you get a pass .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 26, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78
> 
> How is it going ladies?  Only a few more weeks to go, YAY!!!  Ok so what week are we all in and when is relaxer day/week?  I'll be 9 weeks post on Thursday and I plan to relax on Thursday, April 18th @ 12 weeks.
> 
> ...



Hey, ladies. I'm doing great. I'm 9.4 weeks post according to my counter. I don't drink much water but I'm all about the fruits and veggies--no green smoothies, though (LOL). No supplements but I'm sugar-free, sort of. I gave up sweetened drinks a couple of  years ago, artificial sweeteners included. On the exercise front, I hate to do it but I will walk a couple of miles a day if Mother Nature would just cooperate!  
On the hair front, my new-growth is so soft and manageable, my relaxed hair is in great shape. I did a self-trim last week because my ends looked a little crazy. I don't know what the LC on the 31st is going to bring, I may not see much progress.


----------



## mschristine (Mar 26, 2013)

klsjackson hnntrr Mande30 I'm doing well. Keeping it simple. Just did a protein treatment on Sunday followed up by a moisturizing dc, of course. Using jojoba oil with a few drops of rosemary EO on my scalp about two times a week. I need to increase my water intake, been slacking lately. Going on vacation for my anniversary in a couple of weeks so ill probably straighten and wrap my hair for a few days..but until then..keeping it moisturized and conditioned with no heat


----------



## klsjackson (Mar 26, 2013)

mschristine said:
			
		

> klsjackson hnntrr Mande30 I'm doing well. Keeping it simple. Just did a protein treatment on Sunday followed up by a moisturizing dc, of course. Using jojoba oil with a few drops of rosemary EO on my scalp about two times a week. I need to increase my water intake, been slacking lately. Going on vacation for my anniversary in a couple of weeks so ill probably straighten and wrap my hair for a few days..but until then..keeping it moisturized and conditioned with no heat



mschristine
Glad to hear things are going well. I plan to do a protein treatment with Vatika oil this weekend. I have also increased my water intake. I'm drinking about 50oz a day, but I would like to do about 80oz.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 26, 2013)

Nix08 

thanks, just wondering


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 26, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey, ladies. I'm doing great. I'm 9.4 weeks post according to my counter. I don't drink much water but I'm all about the fruits and veggies--no green smoothies, though (LOL). No supplements but I'm sugar-free, sort of. I gave up sweetened drinks a couple of  years ago, artificial sweeteners included. On the exercise front, I hate to do it but I will walk a couple of miles a day if Mother Nature would just cooperate!
> On the hair front, my new-growth is so soft and manageable, my relaxed hair is in great shape. I did a self-trim last week because my ends looked a little crazy. I don't know what the LC on the 31st is going to bring, I may not see much progress.



When are you planning to relax??  I have lessened my sugar drinks but I need to really get rid if my 2 morning cups of coffee with creamer.  When I'm out eating, unusually grab lemonade but we know they're not all created equal.  

I've decided no more LCs prior to relaxer.  They are usually weeks apart and then  I'm left looking like "DUH" when I get my relaxer because I already knew my length. I'll do my LC in mid April.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MissyB (Mar 26, 2013)

londonfog said:


> @lovely_locks @sckri23 @MissyB, How are you ladies doing?
> Happy Hair growing Buddies!!



I've been out of town (on business/visiting family) so my DC'ing hasn't happened. I'm taking my vitamins consistently, eating well (due to Lent) and drinking lots of water. I'm feeling some new growth, which has me excited. My mom complimented my hair today which is big because she doesn't like straight hair! My sister pin curled my hair for me last night and asked what have I been doing because "it doesn't feel real" I asked what she meant, she said it feels "much thicker and is shiny like weave hair". I guess that's a good thing. I didn't think my hair was thick or felt strong.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 26, 2013)

MissyB said:


> I've been out of town (on business/visiting family) so my DC'ing hasn't happened. I'm taking my vitamins consistently, eating well (due to Lent) and drinking lots of water. I'm feeling some new growth, which has me excited. My mom complimented my hair today which is big because she doesn't like straight hair! My sister pin curled my hair for me last night and asked what have I been doing because "it doesn't feel real" I asked what she meant, she said it feels "much thicker and is shiny like weave hair". I guess that's a good thing. I didn't think my hair was thick or felt strong.



Now that's a good update!!! Other people always tend to see what we don't see!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2013)

MissyB said:


> I've been out of town (on business/visiting family) so my DC'ing hasn't happened. I'm taking my vitamins consistently, eating well (due to Lent) and drinking lots of water. I'm feeling some new growth, which has me excited. My mom complimented my hair today which is big because she doesn't like straight hair! My sister pin curled my hair for me last night and asked what have I been doing because "it doesn't feel real" I asked what she meant, she said it feels "much thicker and is shiny like weave hair". I guess that's a good thing. I didn't think my hair was thick or felt strong.


 
Now you know if your hair could pass for shiny weave hair then you must be doing something right!!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78
> 
> How is it going ladies?  Only a few more weeks to go, YAY!!!  Ok so what week are we all in and when is relaxer day/week?  I'll be 9 weeks post on Thursday and I plan to relax on Thursday, April 18th @ 12 weeks.
> 
> ...



Hey ladies

All is well. Friday ill be 9 weeks post and I'm relaxing that day as well (my wedding is in one week and honeymooning right after). My hair is super thick but I'm managing it really well. The tea rinses seem to be helping with manageability 

Water intake is coming along. I aim for 8 cups a day
Fruits and veggies are apart of my normal diet
I'm only taking a multivitamin. I discontinued my biotin use until we start getting some moisture in the air. My hair is naturally dry and I feel like the biotin makes my hair even harder to manage. 
Protein in my body yes with foods no supplement. Protein in my hair another story still trying to find something I like. But I did hear that the tea rinses serve as a light protein. 
Exercise yes trying to get ready. I lift 2-3 days a week and do cardio 1-2 days a week and m going to start adding a day of yoga. 

So ready to be done with wedding planning!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 27, 2013)

karenjoe said:


> I'm seriously considering giving up relaxing for 2 years to color my hair. Iunno yet.
> 
> no! dont!
> buy a wig or slip some snap in pieces in the color you want......



karenjoe - No worries!  I'm not giving up relaxing just yet.  I do see doing this sometime in the future though.  Just out of curiosity.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 27, 2013)

divachyk Nix08 baddison Cherry89

What's up ladies?  My counter says I only have 30 days left until my relaxer day!  

I wanted to ask ya'll what you are doing for edge control.  I don't use direct heat, and usually I don't care about my edges.....BUT they are looking a bit rough even for me. 

Are ya'll using gel, heat, moisturizer, what???  Hep me! Hep me!

'Bout to go cowash with WEN Fig to give my ng a moisture boost.  Hope ya'll are doing well!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 27, 2013)

sunnieb, I've used a number of things with great success. The cheapest and best hold, especially for short hairs that won't lay down at the nape -- ecostyler gel (the green one which is olive oil). It doesn't make the hair hard or brittle. 

Random ramblings - other things I've used with varying degrees of success - whipped gelly (love it), Oyin burnt sugar pomade (better for sealing than holding), Kyra's pomegranate pomade (greasy and more of a miss than a hit) and Bee Mine curly butter (love it) to name a few. Whipped gelly and Curly Butter are great for the edges where a tougher hold isn't required. However, I've used eco on my edges with great success. I'll likely stick to eco going forward because it's cheap and accessible at Sally's.


----------



## Cherry89 (Mar 27, 2013)

sunnieb, Glad we still hangin in there.. yayyy only 3-4 weeks to go. 
I have Marley twist in now. I was getting tired of trying to style it. The best technique that work for my edges, is a good co-washes, then I use a soft boar bristle brush with some type of hold gel or creme... black gel was pretty fine with me, and brush my edges, then tied it with a scarf.. HTH..


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 28, 2013)

sunnieb I don't use anything in particular...I do make sure to apply my cream leave in then oil over top on that area and then tie down my hair or use a satin headband.  

I'm still flirting between doing my TU between 16 and 18 weeks.  But that's because I haven't washed my hair in a couple days rather than my usual daily wash.  It's hard to manage when it isn't freshly washed


----------



## baddison (Mar 28, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk Nix08 baddison Cherry89
> 
> What's up ladies?  My counter says I only have 30 days left until my relaxer day!
> 
> ...



sunnieb Well, I don't use anything for my edges.  I simply moisturize and seal my hair, and then when I have achieved the style I wanna wear (*sigh*...buns, buns, buns...) then I tie down with scarf for about an hour or so.  When I take of the scarf, the edges are neat and laid down.  They stay that way for the entire day for me.

I'm sure excited about our upcoming relaxer day! Judging by all the new growth I have, I'm hoping to be very pleased with the results!! Way to go ladies!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> All is well. Friday ill be 9 weeks post and I'm relaxing that day as well (my wedding is in one week and honeymooning right after). My hair is super thick but I'm managing it really well. The tea rinses seem to be helping with manageability
> 
> ...



One week til I Do...you getting nervous?  Gotta see pics, at least of the wedding hair.  Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 28, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> When are you planning to relax??  I have lessened my sugar drinks but I need to really get rid if my 2 morning cups of coffee with creamer.  When I'm out eating, unusually grab lemonade but we know they're not all created equal.
> 
> I've decided no more LCs prior to relaxer.  They are usually weeks apart and then  I'm left looking like "DUH" when I get my relaxer because I already knew my length. I'll do my LC in mid April.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



April 13th is my day...exactly 12 weeks post.  I was thinking of doing the LC on the 31st but I may just wait until my touch-up on the 13th. I haven't done any LCs but I did do a trim last week for my roots. I may have trimmed off some of my progress.  I've been kinda scared to look. Waiting sounds like a good idea.  When are you relaxing?


----------



## MissyB (Mar 28, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Now you know if your hair could pass for shiny weave hair then you must be doing something right!!



I think she was saying that in comparison to the dryness that she's used to seeing w/ my hair. Ppl always called my hair color "sandy brown" growing up. I guess that was just due to not sealing in the moisture that was out in.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 28, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> One week til I Do...you getting nervous?  Gotta see pics, at least of the wedding hair.  Congrats and good luck.



Naw not nervous just excited. Pics will be posted for sure


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 28, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> April 13th is my day...exactly 12 weeks post.  I was thinking of doing the LC on the 31st but I may just wait until my touch-up on the 13th. I haven't done any LCs but I did do a trim last week for my roots. I may have trimmed off some of my progress.  I've been kinda scared to look. Waiting sounds like a good idea.  When are you relaxing?



I made my appointment today, I'll be relaxing April 17th, one day shy of 12 weeks.  

I'm sure your retention didn't suffer from the trim, it's a necessary evil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## karenjoe (Mar 28, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @karenjoe - No worries! I'm not giving up relaxing just yet. I do see doing this sometime in the future though. Just out of curiosity.


 
 ok.... I was Tina Turner in the movie when her fell out. 
thank goodness I was streaking it. 
I bought tracks sewed in combs... that's my color curiosity forever...


----------



## karenjoe (Mar 28, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @divachyk @Nix08 @baddison @Cherry89
> 
> What's up ladies? My counter says I only have 30 days left until my relaxer day!
> 
> ...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey buddies, sckri23, Babygrowth, lovely_locks, Angelinhell, Kim0105, MissyB! 

So I co-washed with HEHH & DC'd Motions Silk Protein for about 20 minutes then with E-QP DPR 11+ (moisturizing condish) on Tuesday night. Cantu leave-in then wrapped my hair. On Wednesday, I flat ironed for my length check & was horrified at the difference between my HHJ hair & my jacked up before HHJ hair!! I mean the ends were seriously thin, not split, just thin. I was going to eventually trime off the ends some at a time as my hair grew out but I whipped out the shears & got my trim on. It looked so much better by the time that I finished but just seeing my hair without the thin ends got me to thinking about a possible long term transition to being natural.  

I lurked on the Transitioning / BC board to see how these ladies were handling it & got some useful information.  I think that I can definitely do it & maybe try to go for a year.  Yes I said a year because I already have a good bit of NG & wanted to aim for at least another 6-10 inches before I cut the previously relaxed hair off.  Off to do more research!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 29, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Hey buddies, sckri23, Babygrowth, lovely_locks, Angelinhell, Kim0105, MissyB!
> 
> So I co-washed with HEHH & DC'd Motions Silk Protein for about 20 minutes then with E-QP DPR 11+ (moisturizing condish) on Tuesday night. Cantu leave-in then wrapped my hair. On Wednesday, I flat ironed for my length check & was horrified at the difference between my HHJ hair & my jacked up before HHJ hair!! I mean the ends were seriously thin, not split, just thin. I was going to eventually trime off the ends some at a time as my hair grew out but I whipped out the shears & got my trim on. It looked so much better by the time that I finished but just seeing my hair without the thin ends got me to thinking about a possible long term transition to being natural.
> 
> I lurked on the Transitioning / BC board to see how these ladies were handling it & got some useful information.  I think that I can definitely do it & maybe try to go for a year.  Yes I said a year because I already have a good bit of NG & wanted to aim for at least another 6-10 inches before I cut the previously relaxed hair off.  Off to do more research!



Alright dere' now! Lol! You got my full support whichever way you go! For me its either locs or relaxed hair and right now I'm choosing to relax but later on I may choose to loc my hair...


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 29, 2013)

Tonight is my cowashing night, but I'm feeling lazy........


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2013)

Tonight I'm feeling like 16 weeks will be good enough


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 29, 2013)

Nix08 - I ain't mad at ya.  I'm trolling all of the relaxed threads now.  I always do this when I'm gettin' that relaxer itch.

I think I can stick it out for 18 weeks though.  My hair is behaving.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 30, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam

2 Weeks until Lift-off, I mean touch-up. 10 weeks post today and I'm hendigo-ing as we speak. How is everybody doing, what are your hair plans for this weekend?


----------



## MissyB (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey buddies, @sckri23, @Babygrowth, @lovely_locks, @Angelinhell, @Kim0105, @londonfog

I've learned my lesson..... Alt the way... For real this time. I'm done with salons. I went yesterday to get a wash, deep condition and flat iron. I figured it was hitting 2 birds w/ one stone=  1) get cute hair for Resurrection Sunday 2) have it good for my length 3) DC w/ heat would be nice because I don't have a hooded dryer.  

Well, when I go to the salon, they tell me that the stylist I saw before wasn't in (why didn't they say that on the phone?) Wash and DC goes well. I should have gotten up when the lady started to blowdry and brush my hair right after taking the towel off. No gentle detangling! Just yanking with the brush. Why didn't I get up? 

Okay, now my hair is dry and she suggests a dusting. I said okay because I'm looking at what she's doing in the mirror. I should have taken a before picture because even though I saw 'dusting sized clippings' on the cape my hair looks considerably shorter to me. 

As she's flat ironing, I ask about 'what heat protectant do you like best?' Chick shows me some milk protein stuff that doesn't say anything about thermal protection. Here I go again, turning red flags into roses and putting them into vases! I should have just got up. She's halfway finished flat ironing and is talking about hair health. Most of the things that she's saying makes sense and links up with the things that I've learned here. Then she says that her hair 'won't grow past this length, some hair just won't grow. It's healthy and all but it just stays at this length... and I'm a hairdresser, so I know' she has NL hair. I'm done.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 30, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> 2 Weeks until Lift-off, I mean touch-up. 10 weeks post today and I'm hendigo-ing as we speak. How is everybody doing, what are your hair plans for this weekend?



Yay for henndigo!  I can't wait to do another treatment after I relax.  The only thing I plan to do is wash with WEN 613 and do a protein treatment with Nexxus Emergencee, this is my first time using it so wish me luck!  Oh and a usual tea rinse.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yay for henndigo!  I can't wait to do another treatment after I relax.  The only thing I plan to do is wash with WEN 613 and do a protein treatment with Nexxus Emergencee, this is my first time using it so wish me luck!  Oh and a usual tea rinse.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Last touch-up I did my henndigo a week or so before I did my touch-up and it worked out great. I made a mistake this time and bought Mizani Rhelaxer instead of the butter blends. I think I'll be okay because I plan to add EVOO or Almond oil. I think the henndigo gives me some added protection for my touch-up. I changed my henndigo formula this time and reduced the amount of indigo by half to allow for a little more brown.  I might actually be getting the hang of this thing.  Thank you, ladies of the LHCF!  Good luck, KiWiStyle with the Nexxus. I love their products.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 30, 2013)

MissyB said:


> Hey buddies, @sckri23, @Babygrowth, @lovely_locks, @Angelinhell, @Kim0105, @londonfog
> 
> I've learned my lesson..... Alt the way... For real this time. I'm done with salons. I went yesterday to get a wash, deep condition and flat iron. I figured it was hitting 2 birds w/ one stone=  1) get cute hair for Resurrection Sunday 2) have it good for my length 3) DC w/ heat would be nice because I don't have a hooded dryer.
> 
> ...



Oh hell nah! You should've bounced or at least spoke up! I'm guilty of not speaking up which is why I will not go to a salon until I can do that. When they said your stylist was not in you should have bounced! I'm sorry this experience was not good for you.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 30, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Oh hell nah! You should've bounced or at least spoke up! I'm guilty of not speaking up which is why I will not go to a salon until I can do that. When they said your stylist was not in you should have bounced! I'm sorry this experience was not good for you.



Exactly what Babygrowth said!!!  The bucks stopped at "your stylist isn't in but"...ain't nobody got time for dat, peace out.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 30, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Hey buddies, sckri23, Babygrowth, lovely_locks, Angelinhell, Kim0105, MissyB!
> 
> So I co-washed with HEHH & DC'd Motions Silk Protein for about 20 minutes then with E-QP DPR 11+ (moisturizing condish) on Tuesday night. Cantu leave-in then wrapped my hair. On Wednesday, I flat ironed for my length check & was horrified at the difference between my HHJ hair & my jacked up before HHJ hair!! I mean the ends were seriously thin, not split, just thin. I was going to eventually trime off the ends some at a time as my hair grew out but I whipped out the shears & got my trim on. It looked so much better by the time that I finished but just seeing my hair without the thin ends got me to thinking about a possible long term transition to being natural.
> 
> I lurked on the Transitioning / BC board to see how these ladies were handling it & got some useful information.  I think that I can definitely do it & maybe try to go for a year.  Yes I said a year because I already have a good bit of NG & wanted to aim for at least another 6-10 inches before I cut the previously relaxed hair off.  Off to do more research!



Like Babygrowth says we got your back whatever you decide.  A year should definitely give you some good growth to start your natural journey with.


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 30, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Alright dere' now! Lol! You got my full support whichever way you go! For me its either locs or relaxed hair and right now I'm choosing to relax but later on I may choose to loc my hair...



I had locs for 3 years before I got them cut.  My hairline couldn't manage the weight that cam with it. My locs started at shoulder length and at the 3 year mark I had midback length locs.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2013)

MissyB, I'm sorry this happened. I've been in similar situations and occasionally find myself back at that point. Everyone will be like heck no, speak up, etc etc. While some can do that, not everyone can. I'm very vocal but seem to go passive when receiving services out of fear of retaliation in the future. Therefore, I will make gentle comments but won't really come right out and say STOP! I have a similar situation each TU. I have a stylist that uses combs that I don't/wouldn't use. Sometimes her detangling technique is a bit off but I tend to keep quiet since I only go there for TUs. This past visit I made it a point to say, I'm bringing my (bone) combs next visit and want you to give them a try -- she agreed. I will then show her how I detangle with them since she doesn't own any. I will kindly say, I know I'm asking a lot and if that's more than what you would like to take on, I'll gladly detangle myself....I'll just let her relax and then go home wet.

ETA: If I need a style only, I will go there fully detangled and let her style me from there.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 30, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I had locs for 3 years before I got them cut.  My hairline couldn't manage the weight that cam with it. My locs started at shoulder length and at the 3 year mark I had midback length locs.



Wow! Did you just BC them or tried to undo them? I was thinking of doing the same thing around APL length... its amazing how all of our journeys seem to reflect one anothers even if it was at another point in time!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 31, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> 2 Weeks until Lift-off, I mean touch-up. 10 weeks post today and I'm hendigo-ing as we speak. How is everybody doing, what are your hair plans for this weekend?



i'm hanging in there.  i bought some Aphogee 2 min.  i haven't used it yet.  i have just been bunning and trying to keep my scarf on.  my swag is way off right now!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 31, 2013)

divachyk - did you relax or are you still hangin' with us?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 31, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i'm hanging in there.  i bought some Aphogee 2 min.  i haven't used it yet.  i have just been bunning and trying to keep my scarf on.  my swag is way off right now!



No worries, you'll get your swag back soon .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Mar 31, 2013)

I relaxed on Fri sunnieb. I didn't take any pics though.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 31, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Alright dere' now! Lol! You got my full support whichever way you go! For me its either locs or relaxed hair and right now I'm choosing to relax but later on I may choose to loc my hair...


 
Thanks for the support! I'm sure I'll need it! LOLOL!  The more I think about it the more I get excited to go for it.  My 3 year old is natural & a little past APL so I think that I would have no problems taking care of my natural hair.  All of the women that I personally know that went natural BC'd & one has fully grown out from a TWA to long beautiful curly hair. The other two have kinda been holding it down at the TWA length.  
I don't want to BC unless absolutely necessary. I want to be able to still do my cornrows underneath my wig & at this point I have enough for a BC down to about a 1 1/2 inch TWA but that's not enough to grab to braid (without scalping myself).  So my plans until I get a considerable length are to alternate between wigs & braids (twists, sengalese, etc) until I'm ready to get er done. I've subscribed to a couple of ladies on YouTube who have successful completed a transition so that I can keep my focus.


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 31, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Wow! Did you just BC them or tried to undo them? I was thinking of doing the same thing around APL length... its amazing how all of our journeys seem to reflect one anothers even if it was at another point in time!



I BC them.  I was going through a phase of wanting a change and didn't even think of undoing them.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 31, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Like @Babygrowth says we got your back whatever you decide. A year should definitely give you some good growth to start your natural journey with.


 
Thanks for your support! I've never, I mean NEVER known what my natural hair looked like because I've had a perm since I was about 4 if not earlier!! I didn't even like NG until a few months into my HHJ! LOL!  It wasn't until I started LHCF that I discovered that NG was actually a good thing versus what I was taught in the past. I'm ready!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 31, 2013)

divachyk Um, you know what you need to do! ics:


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok so team 18 weeks...a new day, a new decision....I may just go the full 18  At the time of my last posting I had done dd's hair and she put up a fight the whole time that emotion transferred to my own head of hair and I was ready to throw in the towel...today I'm feeling good again


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 1, 2013)

I still never got a hair buddy


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 1, 2013)

Saludable84 - How many weeks post are you and when do you plan to relax?

divachyk baddison Nix08 Cherry89

Hey Buds!  We made it to April!!!! 

Can't believe that the last time I relaxed was before Christmas!  I am getting that familiar relaxer itch.  I'm starting to line up my relaxer supplies and count down the days until April 26.

I'm doing a dc right now with Nexxus Humectress and my newgrowth melted as I was applying the dc.  I'm still amazed at how easy this stretch has been so far.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 1, 2013)

sunnieb
11 weeks on Wednesday. Im relaxing this Friday.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 1, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics @Saludable84!

@divachyk is freshly relaxed and I know there are other ladies who are relaxing this week. There's a buddy out there for you!


----------



## baddison (Apr 2, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Saludable84 - How many weeks post are you and when do you plan to relax?
> 
> divachyk baddison Nix08 Cherry89
> 
> ...



sunnieb - divachyk - Nix08 - Cherry89

Girrrllll....you ain't said nothing but a word!!!  LOL!  Between the new growth and the massive shrinkage that comes with it, I don't know if I should bless or curse this stretch!! LOL.  My hair is soooo  pouffy!  I know for a fact that I gained some nice thickness this time around.  Onward to the prize before us, ladies


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm freshly relaxed too! I went for 12 weeks again grrr. I need to stop stretching it is really bad for me I just get lazy


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 6, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam

Hey Buddies!  How's everybody doing?  Next week is touch up week for me(12 weeks)-I am so ready!  I know KiWiStyle is scheduled for the 17th. How 'bout it, ladies?  When y'all gettin' yo touch ups on?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> Hey Buddies!  How's everybody doing?  Next week is touch up week for me(12 weeks)-I am so ready!  I know KiWiStyle is scheduled for the 17th. How 'bout it, ladies?  When y'all gettin' yo touch ups on?



I can't wait to see everyone's progress over the next several weeks!! 

Altruisticoam got hitched today and is probably getting ready for her honeymoon right about now.  Congratulations lady...YOU IS MARRID NA, LOL!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 7, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe how are you doing? IM prepooing right now IM going to wash and do a all day long DC tomorrow. I'll probably add some black tea and try and detangle.


----------



## Kim0105 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey buddies, Babygrowth, MissyB, Angelinhell, lovely_locks, sckri23

I am 13 weeks post and the newgrowth is starting to really poof up.  Had extensions in for 2 weeks but took them out a bit early (was shooting for 4-6 weeks) as they were causing stress along my hairline.  Can't afford to have a setback right now so they had to go.  Right now I am doing the deep moisture method so my hair is rowed down and I will be wigging it until June.  Won't have much time for my hair anyway as I start school on Monday.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 7, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey buddies, Babygrowth, MissyB, Angelinhell, lovely_locks, sckri23
> 
> I am 13 weeks post and the newgrowth is starting to really poof up.  Had extensions in for 2 weeks but took them out a bit early (was shooting for 4-6 weeks) as they were causing stress along my hairline.  Can't afford to have a setback right now so they had to go.  Right now I am doing the deep moisture method so my hair is rowed down and I will be wigging it until June.  Won't have much time for my hair anyway as I start school on Monday.



Hey there! I am 16 weeks post I think and this stuff is thick! I love my NG but if I was to BC and go natural I would have hella issues! I can't wait to relax on june 1st! My hair has been showing off with this oil! Lately I put in about 12 plaits and been wigging or just wearing a hat and scarf. Might do a reconstructor tmrw since I'm washing more! My hair feels fine so I may not need it until next week.


----------



## candie19 (Apr 7, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I still never got a hair buddy



I just relaxed my natural hair yesterday. We can be hair buddies.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I can't wait to see everyone's progress over the next several weeks!!
> 
> Altruisticoam got hitched today and is probably getting ready for her honeymoon right about now.  Congratulations lady...YOU IS MARRID NA, LOL!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That's right, I forgot that she was jumping the broom this week.  I second that, Congrats!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 7, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> Hey Buddies!  How's everybody doing?  Next week is touch up week for me(12 weeks)-I am so ready!  I know KiWiStyle is scheduled for the 17th. How 'bout it, ladies?  When y'all gettin' yo touch ups on?



i am going to relax in a couple of weeks.  too much work for me right now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 7, 2013)

Altruisticoam
congrats lady!  hope everything turned out wonderful!


----------



## sckri23 (Apr 7, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey buddies, Babygrowth, MissyB, Angelinhell, lovely_locks, sckri23
> 
> I am 13 weeks post and the newgrowth is starting to really poof up.  Had extensions in for 2 weeks but took them out a bit early (was shooting for 4-6 weeks) as they were causing stress along my hairline.  Can't afford to have a setback right now so they had to go.  Right now I am doing the deep moisture method so my hair is rowed down and I will be wigging it until June.  Won't have much time for my hair anyway as I start school on Monday.



Its been 16 weeks since my last relaxer but I dont want to relax. Idk whether im lazy, scared cause I cant tell my ng from my texlaxed hair, or im starting to like my natural hair but im not relaxing wednesday if I change my mind I might relax saturday.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct

Eta: family dollar detangler $1.50. I never tried it before cause I didnt think it would work. I just needed a new spray bottle but I tried it and I can detangle my hair with a brush. Its amazing how a cheap price can turn you off of a good product.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 7, 2013)

sckri23 said:


> Its been 16 weeks since my last relaxer but I dont want to relax. Idk whether im lazy, scared cause I cant tell my ng from my texlaxed hair, or im starting to like my natural hair but im not relaxing wednesday if I change my mind I might relax saturday.
> 
> Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct



Hey there! I saw some ladies like to flat iron their hair and just spray the roots with water to make it easier to distinguish. I had that problem too which is part of the reason I went straighter with my relaxer. Or if its because you're starting to like your natural hair then keep going! Good to hear from you. Hope all is well!


----------



## sckri23 (Apr 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey there! I saw some ladies like to flat iron their hair and just spray the roots with water to make it easier to distinguish. I had that problem too which is part of the reason I went straighter with my relaxer. Or if its because you're starting to like your natural hair then keep going! Good to hear from you. Hope all is well!



Its because of that cheap detangler. Now that im not having a time and a half with my ng I dont have to urge to relax. It might mean longer stretches or a full transition for me idk yet.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 7, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i am going to relax in a couple of weeks.  too much work for me right now.



How's baby and momma doing?  I know you have been under the weather. Hope you're feeling much better.


----------



## klsjackson (Apr 7, 2013)

Mande30 mschristine hnntrr
Hello buddies, how is everyone? 
I'm 4 weeks post and ready to stretch! Started taking MSM again two weeks ago and hoping it increase my growth like it did last year.


----------



## Mande30 (Apr 7, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Mande30 mschristine hnntrr
> Hello buddies, how is everyone?
> I'm 4 weeks post and ready to stretch! Started taking MSM again two weeks ago and hoping it increase my growth like it did last year.



klsjackson

What is MSM?


----------



## klsjackson (Apr 7, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson
> 
> What is MSM?



It's a supplement that is used by some people for possible increased hair growth, joint issues, skin, nails, etc.  There a several threads about it on the board.  I began taking it, and I didn't think it was doing anything, so when I ran out of it I didn't re-purchase. But I noticed that my growth rate seemed to slow down after I stopped taking it so I decided to add it back to my daily vitamin regimen.  It could all be in my mind, but I also felt better while I was taking it so, if it only increases my energy its worth it.  I use the GNC brand.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 8, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> Hey Buddies!  How's everybody doing?  Next week is touch up week for me(12 weeks)-I am so ready!  I know KiWiStyle is scheduled for the 17th. How 'bout it, ladies?  When y'all gettin' yo touch ups on?



Cattypus1 what day next week are you relaxing???

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 8, 2013)

So I went ahead and relaxed yesterday.  I washed on Saturday and let my hair air dry, I seriously couldn’t get through my new growth, my head was sore, and I noticed some breakage, so I went ahead and did it, and boy Im glad I did (Sorta, my head was burning like a mug  ).  I will take pics and measure tonight. I feel like I didn’t get much growth in the past 11 weeks, which makes me sad  .  I may be BSL right now, but I need a dusting, lol.

Anyhoo, 1 day post club!!  Next Relaxer June 16th – 10 weeks, that is my limit and I know this now  – I thought it was 8, but I went past that :superbanana:

ETA Forgot to add my buddy Loving


----------



## Loving (Apr 8, 2013)

KhandiB Great! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 9, 2013)

Loving - Ok, I totally have to go ahead and chill the heck out.
I had good growth

Pic 1 is from December 2012 , Pic 2 is from Yesterday.  Not bad :superbanana:
Oh and I am officially BSL 

Hopefully, I can thicken up those ends though...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 9, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> Loving - Ok, I totally have to go ahead and chill the heck out.
> I had good growth
> 
> Pic 1 is from December 2012 , Pic 2 is from Yesterday.  Not bad :superbanana:
> ...



Congrats on making BSL!!!  

To all the newly BSL ladies, you must be thrilled to death to now be in the MBL and/or WL challenges!  It's going to be a dream come true for me!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Apr 9, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe how are you doing? IM prepooing right now IM going to wash and do a all day long DC tomorrow. I'll probably add some black tea and try and detangle.


 
lamaria211 I am ok, I am a little discouraged my hair seems so thin on the ends the new growth is super thick and manageable but I am tired of the two textures, but I plan to hold strong, I straightened the other night and it was cute but I haven't been on a strict regimen the last few weeks and my hair is showing all the signs of neglect.  I am so glad we decided to go longer and hope we both have great benefits!!!  

How is the new job, I hope you are able to juggle the family, job and hair like a pro!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 9, 2013)

2 weeks to the eve of relaxer day at my first ever 18 week stretch...I'm excited!  Somedays I toy with going even further but maybe next time....I'm ready to whip my hair  Team18weeks!  You guys are awesome


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 9, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> Loving - Ok, I totally have to go ahead and chill the heck out.
> I had good growth
> 
> Pic 1 is from December 2012 , Pic 2 is from Yesterday.  Not bad :superbanana:
> ...



That is some awesome growth!


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 9, 2013)

KhandiB Congrats on BSL!

I'm just approaching week 10... stretching to somewhere between 16 and 20 weeks.  My buddy Hairroots is a supa dupa stretcher and I'm just trying to get on her level!   My hair has been LOVING the paul mitchell the conditioner leave in - I can't even tell I'm on week 10 LOL -- this is normal to me now.

I have a wedding on 4/27 and I was going to touch up for that... but why?  I think i'll just rollerset and flat iron my roots!  #thingsdeepstretcherssay


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 9, 2013)

Babygrowth 
KiWiStyle
GrowAHead
Thank you!! Im so happy about it, because I have emotional issues regarding my hair, and never think I have achieved growth  - Next Stop MBL  :superbanana:


----------



## mschristine (Apr 9, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Mande30 mschristine hnntrr
> Hello buddies, how is everyone?
> I'm 4 weeks post and ready to stretch! Started taking MSM again two weeks ago and hoping it increase my growth like it did last year.



Hey buddies!! 4 weeks post and my hair is doing well. I'm going out of town for my anniversary in a couple of days so I'm going to do a long deep conditioning session and then I'm going to flat iron and be sleek and sexy for my trip, lol. Anyway...after that..it's stretch time!! I'm going to cowash more during this stretch and also add a daily spritz to my regimen since its starting to heat up. I'm also thinking about investing in the babyliss steam flat iron for my next relaxer in June..just a thought


----------



## Loving (Apr 9, 2013)

KhandiB BSL baby!!!! 

Congrats girl! I'm so happy for you! MBL next!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 9, 2013)

I know, Im so happy!!! :superbanana: <-- my new favorite smilie 

I havent really been doing a wonderful job, you know protective styling and conditioning, especially with my ends, but in order to get to MBL I need to get with it, ahaha 



Loving said:


> KhandiB BSL baby!!!!
> 
> Congrats girl! I'm so happy for you! MBL next!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey KhandiB I just had to get off my work computer to come look at your pics (can't see pics at work)!  You got some great growth  Way to Grow girl:woohoo:  Your hair looks great


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats on making BSL KhandiB!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Nix08 – Im flattered, lol sunnieb – Im so excited to see that growth, I guess this will give me a kick in the pants, because I have been slippin over the last month or so


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 9, 2013)

mschristine said:


> Hey buddies!! 4 weeks post and my hair is doing well. I'm going out of town for my anniversary in a couple of days so I'm going to do a long deep conditioning session and then I'm going to flat iron and be sleek and sexy for my trip, lol. Anyway...after that..it's stretch time!! I'm going to cowash more during this stretch and also add a daily spritz to my regimen since its starting to heat up. I'm also thinking about investing in the babyliss steam flat iron for my next relaxer in June..just a thought



I BC'ED!! So I am natural now....turns out I had some heat damage though so now I have to let THAT grow out. I dnt know how many weeks post I am though.....I have been in twists (it will be a week on thursday), and hope to stay in them for another 3 weeks. Just gonna p/s as much as possible through the next year since I cut all the way back down to TWA (flat ironed its like maybe ear length). Its going well though. I anticipate once I get back to a reasonable length cutting the heat damaged ends off though....it took me about a year to get to grazing SL so hopefully through p/sing with braids and twists I can retain more and be back where I was sometime in Jan/Feb.


----------



## Mande30 (Apr 9, 2013)

mschristine said:


> Hey buddies!! 4 weeks post and my hair is doing well. I'm going out of town for my anniversary in a couple of days so I'm going to do a long deep conditioning session and then I'm going to flat iron and be sleek and sexy for my trip, lol. Anyway...after that..it's stretch time!! I'm going to cowash more during this stretch and also add a daily spritz to my regimen since its starting to heat up. I'm also thinking about investing in the babyliss steam flat iron for my next relaxer in June..just a thought


 mschristine

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!


----------



## Mande30 (Apr 9, 2013)

hnntrr

Congrats on your BC!!!!!  Good for you.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 9, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> lamaria211 I am ok, I am a little discouraged my hair seems so thin on the ends the new growth is super thick and manageable but I am tired of the two textures, but I plan to hold strong, I straightened the other night and it was cute but I haven't been on a strict regimen the last few weeks and my hair is showing all the signs of neglect.  I am so glad we decided to go longer and hope we both have great benefits!!!
> 
> How is the new job, I hope you are able to juggle the family, job and hair like a pro!!!



work is going great, so are the boys. i have to been neglecting my hair. thanks for asking. p.s. my boss is a lovely lady who is on a hhj


----------



## baddison (Apr 10, 2013)

baddison said:


> Yup! We should all be looking to relax around the weekend of April 26/27/28. However, *since every year only has 52 weeks, realistically the breakdown is 17weeks + 18weeks + 17weeks = 52weeks*
> 
> So, at some point in time, one of our stretches is really gonna be the FULL 18weeks. It can be your April stretch, or your August one, or your December one.
> 
> ...




sunnieb Cherry89 Nix08 divachyk

Ladies...how are y'all doing!!  I needed to look at my mapped-out relaxer schedule for a refresher...LOL!

We are getting close to that day, and boy! I cant wait.  My new growth is really thick.  I usually touch up with Mizani Butter Blends Mild, but I don't think its gonna have any effect on this much ng....thinking about switching to regular.  We'll see.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 10, 2013)

baddison thanks for the refresher!

Sooooo, I could relax next Friday instead of waiting until the 26th???  Hmmm.....

My newgrowth is mad thick, but since I'm bunning and not having any other problems, I'll hang on until April 26......that's the plan anyway.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 10, 2013)

baddison sunnieb Cherry89 divachyk I have my plans to relax on the 24th...I can't wait either only because I'm looking forward to swinging my hair.  This stretch has taught me a couple things:
1 - I truly have different textures on my head...as the ng end of shed hairs vary from mainly tight coils to loose waves....very interesting
2 - I now see how people stretch forever or end up transitioning - I had my first every dream last night of going natural and being a flat ironed natural...likely not going to happen but interesting as well.
3 - my hair is not nearly as unmanageable as I thought it was
4 - Once you manage your viewpoint regarding how your newgrowth looks it's much easier to stretch.


----------



## baddison (Apr 10, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> baddison sunnieb Cherry89 divachyk I have my plans to relax on the 24th...I can't wait either only because I'm looking forward to swinging my hair.  This stretch has taught me a couple things:
> 1 - I truly have different textures on my head...as the ng end of shed hairs vary from mainly tight coils to loose waves....very interesting
> 2 - I now see how people stretch forever or end up transitioning - I had my first every dream last night of going natural and being a flat ironed natural...likely not going to happen but interesting as well.
> 3 - my hair is not nearly as unmanageable as I thought it was
> 4 - Once you manage your viewpoint regarding how your newgrowth looks it's much easier to stretch.



Nix08
Love your observations.  I can truly agree with them all.  I, too, have been entertaining thoughts/dreams of just leaving this ng alone to grow forever, and going natural.  But then I "wake up"....LOL!!  I think after I have reached my goal of FULL BSL/MBL I may consider transitioning.  But not a minute before!

Like you, I have come to realize that managing natural hair - even managing the two textures of relaxed and natural - its not that difficult at all.  I do everything in sections. And I am especially careful to treat my hair like pure silk and gentle lace.  This means starting to comb and detangle from the ends at the bottom, and then slowly working my way up to the roots of my hair.

I love long stretches because it gives me the best of both worlds. The ability to play in my kinky-curly 4B new growth from time-to-time, and then the ability to enjoy flowing relaxed hair too.

Hmmmm.....I wonder if I can get away with stretching six months at at time, thus reducing my relaxers to only twice a year?  Well - we'll see what 2014 holds.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 10, 2013)

baddison I think relaxing twice a year is definately possible.  I think it's something that I'll be able to do once I hit WL...because then there will be enough length on me to balance out the puffy roots...I also in part think that this is why this stretch has been easier in visual terms.  At BSL-ish there is enough length to balance the lift of the ng.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 10, 2013)

baddison said:


> I love long stretches because it gives me the best of both worlds. The ability to play in my kinky-curly 4B new growth from time-to-time, and then the ability to enjoy flowing relaxed hair too.



baddison you and I are >>>>here<<<<. 

Nix08 you did make some really good observations.  When I learned to stretch, I went through a transition of sorts.  So many people look at my hair in its current state and call me "nappy".    Makes me want to show off my kinks even longer.  I'm having zero hair issues even with all of this dense newgrowth.

I know I'll go the natural route eventually, but I'll start it with my HL relaxed hair.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm  exactly one week post today. Anyone wanna buddy up ?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 10, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam

Hey, Ladies.  I had to go a little early (3 days short of 12 weeks post).  I've got work to do on Saturday and I wanted to relax when I was relaxed and not have to rush. 17 minutes from start to rinse. I made a mistake and didn't get butter blends this time and ended up with the fine/color treated Mizani. My scalp was much tinglier than usual and I don't think I'll use this again. I'll get some BB before I'm ready to relax again. I mixed a couple of tablespoons of grape seed oil and did my midstep protein.  I think I had at least an inch of NG-slow grower.  I'm bagged up and ready for my heat cap. Very, very little shedding, I think I've turned the corner.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> Hey, Ladies.  I had to go a little early (3 days short of 12 weeks post).  I've got work to do on Saturday and I wanted to relax when I was relaxed and not have to rush. 17 minutes from start to rinse. I made a mistake and didn't get butter blends this time and ended up with the fine/color treated Mizani. My scalp was much tinglier than usual and I don't think I'll use this again. I'll get some BB before I'm ready to relax again. I mixed a couple of tablespoons of grape seed oil and did my midstep protein.  I think I had at least an inch of NG-slow grower.  I'm bagged up and ready for my heat cap. Very, very little shedding, I think I've turned the corner.



Cattypus1 I can't wait to see your results!!!  Do you believe the Mizani you used today left you with more or less texture??  I'm a slower grower too so you are definitely not alone, did you do better than you thought during LC??  "I think I've turned the corner."  Sorry but what does this mean?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 11, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> Hey, Ladies.  I had to go a little early (3 days short of 12 weeks post).  I've got work to do on Saturday and I wanted to relax when I was relaxed and not have to rush. 17 minutes from start to rinse. I made a mistake and didn't get butter blends this time and ended up with the fine/color treated Mizani. My scalp was much tinglier than usual and I don't think I'll use this again. I'll get some BB before I'm ready to relax again. I mixed a couple of tablespoons of grape seed oil and did my midstep protein.  I think I had at least an inch of NG-slow grower.  I'm bagged up and ready for my heat cap. Very, very little shedding, I think I've turned the corner.



i was thinking of going back to lye.  i do want a little more texture to keep my hair stronger.  the butter blends would leave me with a lot of texture vs fine/color treated.  did it do it for you too? did you achieve length or thickness this time?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 I can't wait to see your results!!!  Do you believe the Mizani you used today left you with more or less texture??  I'm a slower grower too so you are definitely not alone, did you do better than you thought during LC??  "I think I've turned the corner."  Sorry but what does this mean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think it left me too straight. I know I will have to wash before I see the real deal. I was referring to my setback last spring.  The 6-month stretch helped me to get thru the breakage. I lost a bunch of hair...at the demarcation, particularly at the crown where I was applying relaxer first. I didn't lose it all thank god and the breakage has finally stopped.  I think the worst is over and now I'm back to growing and retaining.  I've turned the corner from breakage to healthy growth and retention.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i was thinking of going back to lye.  i do want a little more texture to keep my hair stronger.  the butter blends would leave me with a lot of texture vs fine/color treated.  did it do it for you too? did you achieve length or thickness this time?



I don't think I achieved much in the way of length because my ends are still kinda raggedy and Ive been snipping but not too much. I really hate that look so I do twist-outs 99% of the time. I get the benefit of low manipulation and a fuller-looking head of hair with camouflaged crown and ends.  I love the BB lye, I really don't like the fine/color treated-it doesn't hate me but its not really my friend, too straight from what I can tell.  Glad I added the oil, I think it would have been beyond straight if I hadn't done that.  My goal is to get to a w&g. I know I will eventually have to lose my bone-straight ends so its going to take a long time.  I will definitely be getting some BB before the next go-round. 
Are you feeling better?  How's that little pumpkin?


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 11, 2013)

I relaxed a week ago. I used the Mizani BB Lye normal. It left me with good texture that straightens pretty well with indirect heat. I'm sticking with this relaxer for while. It pretty much never fails me.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I relaxed a week ago. I used the Mizani BB Lye normal. It left me with good texture that straightens pretty well with indirect heat. I'm sticking with this relaxer for while. It pretty much never fails me.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



I love the BB line and I didn't even realize I had purchased the non-BB relaxer until I received it. I made the decision to use it with the added oil . It doesn't appear to have caused any damage but it is a lot straighter than I wanted. Oh well, minor setback for my "texlaxedness". Back to the BB for me!


----------



## Kim0105 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey buddies, Babygrowth, sckri23, lovely_locks, Angelinhell, MissyB how is it going?  I've been wigging it for the last week.  I am getting ready to deep condition and re-row for this week and then back under the wig I go.  Things have been super busy with me back in school.  Thankfully, we will have help again next week so that should make things easier.
I am seriously considering ending this stretch at my original date of May 9th.  That would take me to 18 weeks.  I am 14 weeks post and have a little over 2 inches of newgrowth.


----------



## MissyB (Apr 12, 2013)

Babygrowth, sckri23, lovely_locks, Angelinhell, Kim0105: 
Hey there! I've noticed shedding within the past few days (still don't like it). I've been consistent with M&S nightly, maybe it's time for the 2 step again. I've been spraying the green tea keratin reconstructor stuff every so often. I don't have much new growth, there is some but not a huge amount. I haven't used any heat in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 12, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey buddies, Babygrowth, sckri23, lovely_locks, Angelinhell, MissyB how is it going?  I've been wigging it for the last week.  I am getting ready to deep condition and re-row for this week and then back under the wig I go.  Things have been super busy with me back in school.  Thankfully, we will have help again next week so that should make things easier.
> I am seriously considering ending this stretch at my original date of May 9th.  That would take me to 18 weeks.  I am 14 weeks post and have a little over 2 inches of newgrowth.



Hey y'all! Hey Kim0105! Everythings good over here! Just plaits and wigs galore! I'm holding strong to June 1st although I'm getting that itch! Lol! That's a lot of Newgrowth you got there! Do you think you can hold out a few more weeks and relax with me on the 1st of june? If you can't I totally understand! I might end my stretch early too because I HATE wearing wigs when its warm/hot outside. I get super hot and my head itches like crazy! I'm 17 weeks post and in some areas I have close to 2in of ng and in others 1in...


----------



## Kim0105 (Apr 12, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey y'all! Hey Kim0105! Everythings good over here! Just plaits and wigs galore! I'm holding strong to June 1st although I'm getting that itch! Lol! That's a lot of Newgrowth you got there! Do you think you can hold out a few more weeks and relax with me on the 1st of june? If you can't I totally understand! I might end my stretch early too because I HATE wearing wigs when its warm/hot outside. I get super hot and my head itches like crazy! I'm 17 weeks post and in some areas I have close to 2in of ng and in others 1in...



I think I'll take it week by week and see how it goes.  I'll make May 9th the goal and see how I fare from there.  Truthfully,  I won't really have that much time for my hair until July and so I don't want to run into detangling issues.  Rowing with be deep moisture method and wigging will be it for me for a while.  My hair was really moisturized when I took it out today. I am expecting at least another inch of growth before May 9th.  I am using Njoy's growth oil, keeping up with water intake and my vitamins.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 12, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I think I'll take it week by week and see how it goes.  I'll make May 9th the goal and see how I fare from there.  Truthfully,  I won't really have that much time for my hair until July and so I don't want to run into detangling issues.  Rowing with be deep moisture method and wigging will be it for me for a while.  My hair was really moisturized when I took it out today. I am expecting at least another inch of growth before May 9th.  I am using Njoy's growth oil, keeping up with water intake and i my vitamins.



Girl, my water and vitamin intake has been blah! Lol! Taking it week by week is a good decision. Is july the end of the semester for you? Are you working too? I have to look up this deep moisture method... if I can get senegalese twists I will not relax until my birthday in August... I'm getting too lazy to deal with my hair... I'm loving that oil tho!


----------



## Kim0105 (Apr 12, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Girl, my water and vitamin intake has been blah! Lol! Taking it week by week is a good decision. Is july the end of the semester for you? Are you working too? I have to look up this deep moisture method... if I can get senegalese twists I will not relax until my birthday in August... I'm getting too lazy to deal with my hair... I'm loving that oil tho!



The workouts are what I need to get in.  Hoping to get back to Jillian Michaels Ripped in 30.  I did this last year and lost 11lbs in the 30 days. My exams are June/July. Thankfully, other than home I am not working.  Also my mom is coming to help us out for awhile.


----------



## Kim0105 (Apr 12, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Girl, my water and vitamin intake has been blah! Lol! Taking it week by week is a good decision. Is july the end of the semester for you? Are you working too? I have to look up this deep moisture method... if I can get senegalese twists I will not relax until my birthday in August... I'm getting too lazy to deal with my hair... I'm loving that oil tho!



When in August is your birthday? My dad's was the 6th, which is also Jamaican Independence. My parents are Jamaicans.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 12, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> The workouts are what I need to get in.  Hoping to get back to Jillian Michaels Ripped in 30.  I did this last year and lost 11lbs in the 30 days. My exams are June/July. Thankfully, other than home I am not working.  Also my mom is coming to help us out for awhile.



That is awesome! Ain't nothing like having that extra help when school and little ones are in full effect! Lol!


Kim0105 said:


> When in August is your birthday? My dad's was the 6th, which is also Jamaican Independence. My parents are Jamaicans.


Mine is the 3rd!


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 12, 2013)

Sooooo I'm 11 or 12 weeks post and I forget whats that means ..... Until wash day!  The new growth struggle is real!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 12, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Sooooo I'm 11 or 12 weeks post and I forget whats that means ..... Until wash day!  The new growth struggle is real!



Girl who are you telling?!  I'm 11 weeks post as well and it is a beast in there.  Tomorrow is pre-relaxer wash/protein day and I'm not in the mood to deal with my hair but I have to clarify and protein treat for my relaxer on Wednesday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi ladies, KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, yoli184, Altruisticoam, shortdub78

I've been MIA for 3 weeks now. I have had a lot going on. I'm currently 10 weeks, 2 days post. I'm not sure when I'll be relaxing. I thought I'd found a new stylist, but I'm having second thoughts. I'm actually considering doing my own hair. Any of you SR? Can you give me some pointers/tips? I don't want bone straight hair. I'm loving my ng now b/c it reminds me of my 4A hair when I was natural. I do miss that. I've experienced some breakage at the nape and my edges are a lot thinner since I relaxed  My nape was thriving when I was natural. I just don't know why this time around my hair isn't acting right. I don't like it at all.

So, I'm looking into the Mizani Butter Blend or Linange shea butter texturizer. I'm still doing plenty of research on both products. 
I'm looking at relaxing at 12 weeks post on 4/26.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 14, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies, KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, yoli184, Altruisticoam, shortdub78
> 
> I've been MIA for 3 weeks now. I have had a lot going on. I'm currently 10 weeks, 2 days post. I'm not sure when I'll be relaxing. I thought I'd found a new stylist, but I'm having second thoughts. I'm actually considering doing my own hair. Any of you SR? Can you give me some pointers/tips? I don't want bone straight hair. I'm loving my ng now b/c it reminds me of my 4A hair when I was natural. I do miss that. I've experienced some breakage at the nape and my edges are a lot thinner since I relaxed  My nape was thriving when I was natural. I just don't know why this time around my hair isn't acting right. I don't like it at all.
> 
> ...



xu93texas I was thinking about you today. I don't self relax so I can't help you there.  I didn't know you were 4a, I'm mostly 4b with some 4a, I think for that reason I won't ever go natural, too much shrinkage and no clumping.  

Do you treat your nape differently?  If not, maybe you should.  Mizani BB is nice, I used it once or twice but It got me too straight.  If I ever SR I would probably go with ORS olive regular strength.  From what I've read it even leaves fine haired ladies with some texture.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> xu93texas I was thinking about you today. I don't self relax so I can't help you there.  I didn't know you were 4a, I'm mostly 4b with some 4a, I think for that reason I won't ever go natural, too much shrinkage and no clumping.
> 
> Do you treat your nape differently?  If not, maybe you should.  Mizani BB is nice, I used it once or twice but It got me too straight.  If I ever SR I would probably go with ORS olive regular strength.  From what I've read it even leaves fine haired ladies with some texture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i self relax, but it is getting harder for me, due to my timing and neatness.  i heard linage is very good and leave plenty of texture.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 14, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i self relax, but it is getting harder for me, due to my timing and neatness.  i heard linage is very good and leave plenty of texture.



I've read the same thing about Linage so she would probably do well by choosing this over Mizani BB.  Which relaxer do you use?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 14, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies, KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, yoli184, Altruisticoam, shortdub78
> 
> I've been MIA for 3 weeks now. I have had a lot going on. I'm currently 10 weeks, 2 days post. I'm not sure when I'll be relaxing. I thought I'd found a new stylist, but I'm having second thoughts. I'm actually considering doing my own hair. Any of you SR? Can you give me some pointers/tips? I don't want bone straight hair. I'm loving my ng now b/c it reminds me of my 4A hair when I was natural. I do miss that. I've experienced some breakage at the nape and my edges are a lot thinner since I relaxed  My nape was thriving when I was natural. I just don't know why this time around my hair isn't acting right. I don't like it at all.
> 
> ...



I love, love, love the Mizani BB and made a mistake this time buying the Mizani Fine/Color Treated. I added about 3tbs of grape seed oil to about a cup and a half of relaxer and only left it on about 17 min, no smoothing. I think my hair is too straight, not bone straight but not really leaning towards my goal of a real wash-n-go. I use the entire Mizani system for relaxing. I need to do my first wash after my relax day (last Thursday) to see my real results. I've never tried Linange but I've heard really good things about it on LHCF.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 14, 2013)

I am 7 weeks post and plan to relax at 12 weeks. Anybody out there 7 weeks post and plan to relax at the 12 week mark, May 24th?


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm a week and a half post and I haven't washed yet. I need to stop playing . My hair is itchy


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

Soooo, ok buddies Kim0105 Angelinhell sckri23 MissyB

I'm definitely relaxing on May 11th I want to start rollersetting my hair and I'm shedding a lil more than I want! I miss my scalp. I did do a henna treatment and my hair feels thicker and stronger. That's also why I want to rollerset! Plus this airdrying is overrated. My hair is suffering and I know that weekly/biweekly rollersetting will be the answer!


----------



## Kim0105 (Apr 15, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Soooo, ok buddies Kim0105 Angelinhell sckri23 MissyB
> 
> I'm definitely relaxing on May 11th I want to start rollersetting my hair and I'm shedding a lil more than I want! I miss my scalp. I did do a henna treatment and my hair feels thicker and stronger. That's also why I want to rollerset! Plus this airdrying is overrated. My hair is suffering and I know that weekly/biweekly rollersetting will be the answer!



I hear ya! No sense in pushing a stretch if it's going to backfire.  I'm with you on shooting for May 9th.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 15, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> I'm  exactly one week post today. Anyone wanna buddy up ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Raises Hand. I'm an 1 week post as well.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 16, 2013)

divachyk Cherry89 baddison Nix08

Just checking in with ya'll.  

Here's what my relaxer day timer says right now:

10 days left until Apr 26, 2013
-- Relaxer Day!

Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 16, 2013)

sunnieb Mine says 10 days too  I've been wearing ball caps this week.  I am ready oh so ready divachyk Cherry89 baddison!!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 16, 2013)

Nix08 I'm bunning daily until next Friday.  My hair is holding up well, but this newgrowth!  Whew!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm thinking that I may truly have to use your method of pre parting ...but I'm lazy  I think I'll do it though because this stretch will be for nothing if I end up underprocessed

sunnieb


----------



## FelaShrine (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey girls.

Do any of you like the Giovanni shampoos?

or the new Loreal Evercream poos/cleansing conditioners?


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 16, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Do any of you like the Giovanni shampoos?
> 
> or the new Loreal Evercream poos/cleansing conditioners?



I used smooth as silk. It's pretty ok

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 16, 2013)

Kim0105 have you done the coconut creme relaxer again? I tried to but didn't get the same results because I was trying to be too much of a mixtress so my hair was over moisturized but I'm thinking about trying it again...


----------



## baddison (Apr 16, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk Cherry89 baddison Nix08
> 
> Just checking in with ya'll.
> 
> ...





Nix08 said:


> sunnieb Mine says 10 days too  I've been wearing ball caps this week.  I am ready oh so ready divachyk Cherry89 baddison!!!!!



Nix08 sunnieb divachyk Cherry89 :

Its gonna be soooo worth it ladies!! Right now my biggest concern is making sure I'm not too underprocessed with all this new growth I have.  Cant wait -cant wait!!


----------



## Kim0105 (Apr 16, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Kim0105 have you done the coconut creme relaxer again? I tried to but didn't get the same results because I was trying to be too much of a mixtress so my hair was over moisturized but I'm thinking about trying it again...



I did it again 2 weeks ago.  It went well as I was able to comb through my newgrowth as long as I did it in sections.  I might do it again at the end of the month. I saw the pics of your newgrowth on the NJoy thread.  I can't wait to see how much you retain when you relax.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 16, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 

Tomorrow is my relaxer day!!   Check back tomorrow afternoon/evening for my results!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 16, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I am 7 weeks post and plan to relax at 12 weeks. Anybody out there 7 weeks post and plan to relax at the 12 week mark, May 24th?



Rozlewis I'm supposed to stretch until May 25th (that'd be around 17 weeks or so for me - I say supposed to because my new growth won't let me be great this week and if next week isn't better a touch up may be in my near future) and my buddy Hairroots is a SUPA DUPA STRETCHER so her date is prolly January 2014 LOL 

But feel free to join us!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 16, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I did it again 2 weeks ago.  It went well as I was able to comb through my newgrowth as long as I did it in sections.  I might do it again at the end of the month. I saw the pics of your newgrowth on the NJoy thread.  I can't wait to see how much you retain when you relax.



Girl. Thanks to dusting with that calendar, I'm sure I won't need much of a trim but this will be the first time I've had my hair straight to really see what's going on! That pic didn't do it justice! This stuff is curled soooo tight! Lol! I can't wait! I definitely have to try that relaxer again.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 16, 2013)

GrowAHead, I'll be glad to join you, buddy. I am new to this so 12 is a long stretch to me. I may try to extend that a little longer after this one. You will be my motivation and inspiration.


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 16, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> GrowAHead, I'll be glad to join you, buddy. I am new to this so 12 is a long stretch to me. I may try to extend that a little longer after this one. You will be my motivation and inspiration.



Change approved!  welcome


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Tomorrow is my relaxer day!!   Check back tomorrow afternoon/evening for my results!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i can't wait!


----------



## Hairroots (Apr 17, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Rozlewis I'm supposed to stretch until May 25th (that'd be around 17 weeks or so for me - I say supposed to because my new growth won't let me be great this week and if next week isn't better a touch up may be in my near future) and my buddy Hairroots is a SUPA DUPA STRETCHER so her date is prolly January 2014 LOL
> 
> But feel free to join us!


Lol GrowAHead.  You got jokes! . I'm at 5 weeks post with 27 left to go. I don't have any new growth that I can feel yet. I have a long way to go. I'm not even thinking about it. Rozlewis welcome. Let's do this .


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 17, 2013)

baddison since I pre-part my hair prior to relaxer application, I'm not too concerned about coming out under-processed.  I do think I'll make even smaller sections to be doubly sure the I'm able to get my newgrowth _skrait_! 

It's so dense and packed in there.  Imma really have to work it!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 17, 2013)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78

Back from the salon and I'm so disappointed I could literally cry :-(.  My hair didn't grow in 12 weeks!  12 weeks!!  Either that or it has been breaking the whole time.  My hair is super healthy and no split ends, WTF!  Besides see thru ends which i'm trying to decide if i should even it now or continue to dust until its all even (about 1").  My profile picture was taken the end of December-2012, this is my hair today: 

I know I said I would make full APL but I was looking for a little surprise, I'm surprised alright.  I feel like I have gotten nowhere fast...I do everything right, EVERYTHING and I can't seem to benefit from all my hard work, dedication and discipline.    BSL for me is line 7/8 top/bottom of bra, at this rate, there is no way I'm going to make my goal in December.    I'm off to drink my Bailey's and soak on my sorrows :-(.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Apr 17, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> baddison since I pre-part my hair prior to relaxer application, I'm not too concerned about coming out under-processed.  I do think I'll make even smaller sections to be doubly sure the I'm able to get my newgrowth _skrait_!
> 
> It's so dense and packed in there.  Imma really have to work it!



sunnieb, yeah - Imma do the same thing.  I usually do the half-n-half method.  so I'll just add the pre-parting into small sections to my half-n-half, and I'm sure it will be a breeze.  So looking forward to my relaxer!!!  First one for the 2013 year...yaaaayyyy!


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 17, 2013)

Hairroots said:


> Lol GrowAHead.  You got jokes! . I'm at 5 weeks post with 27 left to go. I don't have any new growth that I can feel yet. I have a long way to go. I'm not even thinking about it. Rozlewis welcome. Let's do this .



GrowAHead
Hairroots

Thanks ladies for welcoming me in!
A 32 week stretch. I will have to learn from you. I want to stretch longer but I am starting with 12 and then will go from there. Yikes.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



It actually does look like its grown. Your ends look like mine and I decided not to head straight to MasterCuts to even it up.  I'm trying to accept that I'm a slow grower.  Don't be sad... You can make your goal, girl!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1
> @xu93texas
> @Altruisticoam
> @yoli184
> ...


 

Ok KiWiStyle, take a deep breath  Your hair is healthy and shiny with no split ends.  It has grown some, just not as much as you would've liked.  Keep doing what your doing. I've heard that hair grows at different rates at different times of the year. Fwiw, I did read that going from APL to BSL is one of the most difficult lengths to achieve.

Yes, you have plenty of time to reach your goal. Keep trying. As far as dusting or trimming, do whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle

i see growth and i wouldn't cut it.  wait until your next relaxer to trim.  dust if needed. i believe you will make it, or very close to it, if you include dusting/trimming throughout the year.  please don't feel like you haven't made progress.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 17, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Ok KiWiStyle, take a deep breath  Your hair is healthy and shiny with no split ends.  It has grown some, just not as much as you would've liked.  Keep doing what your doing. I've heard that hair grows at different rates at different times of the year. Fwiw, I did read that going from APL to BSL is one of the most difficult lengths to achieve.
> 
> Yes, you have plenty of time to reach your goal. Keep trying. As far as dusting or trimming, do whatever you feel comfortable with.



i agree!  i'm trying not to be scissor happy this year.  i had cut off a lot of progress last year due to stupid stuff and going nutty buddy with the scissors.  wanting blunt straight ends can hinder progress. apl/ bsl ain't no punk to get to.


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



If you don't have split ends, then don't cut it. I just cut two inches off mine, but my ends looked really bad and having blunt ends (I've just realized) is important to me. I'm not so concerned with length as I am with liking how my hair looks...aka blunt ends. Sounds like you're concerned with length, so keep at it. It's growing, just at different rates. And if you want to see some see through ends, just look at my post from yesterday...you're doing fine.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 17, 2013)

sunnieb, Cherry89, baddison, Nix08

My hair is doing well. Hope you lovely hair is doing well also. You ladies will be surprised to know that I'm now cowashing often. Been averaging daily or every two days. I'm having a blast with cowashing. I'm practicing for when I enter into a stretch.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 18, 2013)

divachyk glad you joined the cowashing bandwagon.........finally! 

Your hair is gonna love it!  I just cowashed last night and my hair just fell into place when I was putting it in a bun.  I love cowashing!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 18, 2013)

@KiWiStyle I found my hair doing that exact same thing last year and the only real thing that I have come up with is it's from bunning. I don't think my fine strands enjoyed buns But this year I rarely bun so at my next relaxer I'll see how I've faired.

@divachyk welcome to "teamcowashers" 

sunnieb I totally agree with hair just falling into line with cowashing


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 18, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @KiWiStyle I found my hair doing that exact same thing last year and the only real thing that I have come up with is it's from bunning. I don't think my fine strands enjoyed buns But this year I rarely bun so at my next relaxer I'll see how I've faired.
> 
> @divachyk welcome to "teamcowashers"
> 
> sunnieb I totally agree with hair just falling into line with cowashing



This may be my problem because I bun 90-95 percent of the time with rare twist outs and flat irons. I may try wearing my hair in twist outs or straight for a while and see how my hair does.

How do you normally wear your hair?


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 18, 2013)

quirkydimples I do updo's mainly using claw clips.  So my hair isn't rubbing on my clothes but the ends are out to the air
Even ponytails sometimes lately...


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 18, 2013)

quirkydimples I do updo's mainly using claw clips.  So my hair isn't rubbing on my clothes but the ends are out to the air
Even ponytails sometimes lately...

The thing is I don't see any splits like when I was bunning.  When my hair was too short to make nice buns I wore the updo's and also didn't see splits but last year cut a lot due to splits and the only difference was that my hair was long enough to do regular buns.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 18, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> It actually does look like its grown. Your ends look like mine and I decided not to head straight to MasterCuts to even it up.  I'm trying to accept that I'm a slow grower.  Don't be sad... You can make your goal, girl!



I remembered you were unhappy with your growth last LC.  I've always been a slow grower too but I've also been satisfied with my growth and retention after I relax.  When I put my hair in my single braid, I see growth but not when it's down.  After I took pictures, I literally sat at my bathroom sink getting ready to even my crown and nape so those thin ends will be gone once and for all.  I had to talk myself off the ledge.  

OASN: I think we're hair twins for real!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 18, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Ok KiWiStyle, take a deep breath  Your hair is healthy and shiny with no split ends.  It has grown some, just not as much as you would've liked.  Keep doing what your doing. I've heard that hair grows at different rates at different times of the year. Fwiw, I did read that going from APL to BSL is one of the most difficult lengths to achieve.
> 
> Yes, you have plenty of time to reach your goal. Keep trying. As far as dusting or trimming, do whatever you feel comfortable with.



Maybe I did just go through my slowest growth season BUT my NG was off the charts.  Maybe it was the texture left after my previous relaxer...nah I'm not buying it, I had plenty if new growth, that's why I was so excited about getting my relaxer. Oh well, maybe I'll be swanging in July.  I might get myself a wig and hide my hair...nope can't do that because I sweat in my head and its getting Warmer.  I had no idea APL-BSL was this challenging.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 18, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i agree!  i'm trying not to be scissor happy this year.  i had cut off a lot of progress last year due to stupid stuff and going nutty buddy with the scissors.  wanting blunt straight ends can hinder progress. apl/ bsl ain't no punk to get to.



I'm not going to trim, I did finally step away from the scissors.  My retention over the last year has been lost due to slowly evening my hemline which I'm glad I did.  I have about an inch left to trim but I don't plan to cut or trim this year or at all in the future, I am doing periodic light dusting instead.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 18, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> If you don't have split ends, then don't cut it. I just cut two inches off mine, but my ends looked really bad and having blunt ends (I've just realized) is important to me. I'm not so concerned with length as I am with liking how my hair looks...aka blunt ends. Sounds like you're concerned with length, so keep at it. It's growing, just at different rates. And if you want to see some see through ends, just look at my post from yesterday...you're doing fine.



Yeah you're right .  Because my hair and ends are healthy already my primary goals now are to thicken and lengthen.  My hair is very fine so I don't expect a gorgeously thick hemline like a lot of ladies here.  My see thru ends in the back is due to previous nape damage but it is now as healthy as the rest of my hair, it just had to play catch up with the rest.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 18, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @KiWiStyle I found my hair doing that exact same thing last year and the only real thing that I have come up with is it's from bunning. I don't think my fine strands enjoyed buns But this year I rarely bun so at my next relaxer I'll see how I've faired.
> 
> @divachyk welcome to "teamcowashers"
> 
> sunnieb I totally agree with hair just falling into line with cowashing



I hope you see improvement at your next relaxer. It's no fun putting in soo much work in but seeing very little progress.  I bunned in January and let me tell you, I quickly learned my ends cannot handle the manipulation and pinning.  I didn't do it often but when I had to be cute I did a satin covered sock bun.  As I said there is no breakage or splits, this is a mystery to me.  Even on a different topic yesterday, my stylist said she didn't see any breakage spots and did not suggest trimming it. I protective styles pretty much 100 percent these last 12 weeks, there is no rhyme or reason for it other than the suggested slow growth season.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JudithO (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh no... I dont have a buddy this year.... 

I relax my hair at the end of every other month... aka Feb end, Apr end, June end.... December end.... 8-9 week stretcher here.... 

Anyone wanna be my buddy? Relaxer day is in 2 weeks!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 18, 2013)

judy4all said:


> Oh no... I dont have a buddy this year....
> 
> I relax my hair at the end of every other month... aka Feb end, Apr end, June end.... December end.... 8-9 week stretcher here....
> 
> Anyone wanna be my buddy? Relaxer day is in 2 weeks!!



judy4all
IDK if it can work but I'll be your buddy . I texlax every 12 weeks but my next one isn't until June


----------



## JudithO (Apr 18, 2013)

mshoneyfly .... That's cool... We can be buddies.... I'll share my results by month end...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 18, 2013)

judy4all said:


> mshoneyfly .... That's cool... We can be buddies.... I'll share my results by month end...



Ok and I will read the first thread to see how this thing works. Good luck with your tu. Cant wait to see results!!

ETA:  oh I meant to ask, what type of relaxer are you using. I am thinking about trying the Linange texturizer next time. I have been using the Just For Me texture softener.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 18, 2013)

KiWiStyle I'm glad to see you stepped away from the scissors. You had oodles of Newgrowth and I definitely see a difference!


----------



## caramelqt3683 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello lovely ladies! I need a buddy, its my first time buddying up. Anyone out there who still needs one? I'm 8 weeks post tomorrow, 4/19/13.  I'm stretching 12 weeks - 5/17/13. I've been using Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In for softening my NG and its been helping a lot. I'm mostly doing buns and ponies or one big bantu knot and hiding the NG with a silk headband on the days it looks a little poofy. Altho sealing with EVCO has helped control that for the most part. Anyways, PM if anyone is interested plz!


----------



## Mande30 (Apr 19, 2013)

caramelqt3683 said:


> Hello lovely ladies! I need a buddy, its my first time buddying up. Anyone out there who still needs one? I'm 8 weeks post tomorrow, 4/19/13. I'm stretching 12 weeks - 5/17/13. I've been using Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In for softening my NG and its been helping a lot. I'm mostly doing buns and ponies or one big bantu knot and hiding the NG with a silk headband on the days it looks a little poofy. Altho sealing with EVCO has helped control that for the most part. Anyways, PM if anyone is interested plz!


 
@caramelqt3683 you can join our buddy group if you would like (@klsjackson @hnntrr @mschristine @Mande30)

We all are about 6 and 7 weeks post, usually stretching about 12 weeks. (hnntrr is stretching for longer or maybe transitioning ).


----------



## caramelqt3683 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @caramelqt3683 you can join our buddy group if you would like (@klsjackson @hnntrr @mschristine @Mande30)
> 
> We all are about 6 and 7 weeks post, usually stretching about 12 weeks. (hnntrr is stretching for longer or maybe transitioning ).



I'd like that, thank you!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle  It'll be ok.  Glad you put the scissors down.

baddison Cherry89 Nix08

ONE MORE WEEK!  
ONE MORE WEEK!
ONE MORE WEEK!
ONE MORE WEEK!
ONE MORE WEEK!
ONE MORE WEEK!
ONE MORE WEEK!
ONE MORE WEEK!
ONE MORE WEEK!

Can't believe I'm 17 weeks post today!  I am SO ready to relax and swang my hurr!  How ya'll doin' tonight?  Any hair plans?

I might go do another honey treatment, iunno.  I need to do something.


----------



## Kim0105 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey buddies, Babygrowth, lovely_locks, sckri23, Angelinhell and, MissyB
How are you all doing?  I am 15 weeks post as of Thursday past and still aiming for May 9th.  I am loving Wen Fig. I applied a henna and indigo mix last night and washed it out this morning.  I then shampoo with a garlic shampoo and at this point I could feel the tangles.  At this point I put some Wen Fig, wet my hair a little with it in and gently massaged it in.  I couldn't believe what I felt then......the tangles melted instantly and detangling was a breeze.  I had very little shedding considering my hair was rowed and under a wig for a week.  I could definitely see myself stretching longer with this.
My hair is now rowed in a beehive with deep conditioner mixed with castor oil.  I am hoping to keep this in for 2 weeks then re-evaluate. Back to wigging for me.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey, My Chi-Town buddies!  I know that includes KiWiStyle and shortdub78...I've been watching the news about the rain and flooding...y'all okay?


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey buddies, Babygrowth, lovely_locks, sckri23, Angelinhell and, MissyB
> How are you all doing?  I am 15 weeks post as of Thursday past and still aiming for May 9th.  I am loving Wen Fig. I applied a henna and indigo mix last night and washed it out this morning.  I then shampoo with a garlic shampoo and at this point I could feel the tangles.  At this point I put some Wen Fig, wet my hair a little with it in and gently massaged it in.  I couldn't believe what I felt then......the tangles melted instantly and detangling was a breeze.  I had very little shedding considering my hair was rowed and under a wig for a week.  I could definitely see myself stretching longer with this.
> My hair is now rowed in a beehive with deep conditioner mixed with castor oil.  I am hoping to keep this in for 2 weeks then re-evaluate. Back to wigging for me.



I was gonna try Wen but the extra ingredients cones and such scared me off! I'm going to do a honey prepoo today and a protein DC since I do lt protein every Saturday now! My hair is still doing good in these plaits and my hair is really behaving herself since the henna gloss. I love that stuff! With the low maintenance and this Njoy growth oil, my reveal on Mothers day will be a good one! I'm soooo over wigs! I want to rock my own hair even if it is only at the bottom of my neck!


----------



## Kim0105 (Apr 20, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I was gonna try Wen but the extra ingredients cones and such scared me off! I'm going to do a honey prepoo today and a protein DC since I do lt protein every Saturday now! My hair is still doing good in these plaits and my hair is really behaving herself since the henna gloss. I love that stuff! With the low maintenance and this Njoy growth oil, my reveal on Mothers day will be a good one! I'm soooo over wigs! I want to rock my own hair even if it is only at the bottom of my neck!



I hear you on the wigs.  I don't mind right now because I'm so busy with school and home. I'm gonna see how long this beehive lasts and then I might relax a week after takedown or put the beehive back in for another couple weeks. I might make it to June after all.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey, My Chi-Town buddies!  I know that includes KiWiStyle and shortdub78...I've been watching the news about the rain and flooding...y'all okay?



Hi Cattypus1!  Yes I'm fine, thank you.  My basement didn't flood but one of our rental houses did, got four feet in the basement.  The area that got the huge sink hole that swallowed three cars is not far from me at, less than two miles away.  Things could have been worse and I'm thankful it wasn't because that rain just wouldn't stop. The mayor has been updating the sewer system here in the city, the project is soo big it'll take many years before all neighborhoods have updated equipment.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 20, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi Cattypus1!  Yes I'm fine, thank you.  My basement didn't flood but one of our rental houses did, got four feet in the basement.  The area that got the huge sink hole that swallowed three cars is not far from me at, less than two miles away.  Things could have been worse and I'm thankful it wasn't because that rain just wouldn't stop. The mayor has been updating the sewer system here in the city, the project is soo big it'll take many years before all neighborhoods have updated equipment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Glad all is "mostly" well with you. Sux about the basement at your rental. I saw one of the cars go into the sinkhole on the news...crazy!  
How's your post touch-up hair?  Are you feeling better about it?  I got a bug up my you-know-what today and decided to do a hot oil treatment...I have no idea why but that's my hair treat for this week. Oddly enough, even though I was disappointed with my length, my hair doesn't appear to really "need" anything.  Not dry, not breaking, not shedding or splitting.  Maybe we'll both get a summer growth surprise.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey, My Chi-Town buddies!  I know that includes KiWiStyle and shortdub78...I've been watching the news about the rain and flooding...y'all okay?



thank you for thinking of us!  i have avoided the flooded areas.  a lot of people i know are dealing with ruined cars and flooded basements.  this weather is crazy!  first it was raining, then we had snow flurries!  now it's just cold.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 20, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> thank you for thinking of us!  i have avoided the flooded areas.  a lot of people i know are dealing with ruined cars and flooded basements.  this weather is crazy!  first it was raining, then we had snow flurries!  now it's just cold.



Glad you're okay. We've got the weather weirdness going too...not nearly as extreme as Chi but still 85 one day 50 the next, we had rain but thankfully no snow and no flooding.  Water in places it should not be is evil...I wish them all well.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 21, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe my date to TU is May 4th. When's yours?


----------



## Cherry89 (Apr 21, 2013)

divachyk sunnieb baddison Nix08

Hey, ladies. Im sorry ive been MIA. School and finals, just got a promotion at work, and now they working me super overtimes.. and not lets talk about the little rug rats running around at home... lmbo.
 I'm so glad everyone is doing well still. 18 weeks is a pretty long stretch and we did our thang! I can't wait to see everyone beautiful manes. I love my natural hair too, Im loving both worlds, but my natural hair is so thick, so I was missing my white crack at the same time. But I would def do this again ladies.. 

Post pics later today, I think Im wsl now.. we will see!


----------



## Cherry89 (Apr 21, 2013)

Well Today is my 18 week, I relaxed DEC 22, so here are my progress pics... 

divachyk sunnieb baddison Nix08


_*DEC 4th-April 20*_


----------



## caramelqt3683 (Apr 21, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> Well Today is my 18 week, I relaxed DEC 22, so here are my progress pics...
> 
> divachyk sunnieb baddison Nix08
> 
> ...



Wow, amazing! Congrats, your hair looks great!!! :cheer:

Also, congrats on the promotion! GJ!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Glad all is "mostly" well with you. Sux about the basement at your rental. I saw one of the cars go into the sinkhole on the news...crazy!
> How's your post touch-up hair?  Are you feeling better about it?  I got a bug up my you-know-what today and decided to do a hot oil treatment...I have no idea why but that's my hair treat for this week. Oddly enough, even though I was disappointed with my length, my hair doesn't appear to really "need" anything.  Not dry, not breaking, not shedding or splitting.  Maybe we'll both get a summer growth surprise.



Maybe we are in a hair slump which is not good for me because I cannot afford to be hair lazy.  I do feel better about my retention,  as the days go by, I do notice that my hair feels lower on my back and the sides hang better, you know that nice long bend when it's lying on your shoulders. Maybe I was focusing on the distance to BSL.  

Hot oil treatments are nice, they help keep my hair moisturized and detangled after a shampoo which I rarely do. I'm glad your hair is doing very well, keep up the good work and I second that summer growth spurt 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 21, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> thank you for thinking of us!  i have avoided the flooded areas.  a lot of people i know are dealing with ruined cars and flooded basements.  this weather is crazy!  first it was raining, then we had snow flurries!  now it's just cold.



Yeah the weather is being a serious ****** right now. I'm going into depression with this long winter, my body need the heat, flip flops, tanks and shirts and my sunroof open.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Apr 21, 2013)

@klsjackson @hnntrr @mschristine @caramelqt3683

Hola Buddies (welcome to the crew, caramelqt3683)

I think that I am going to have to cut this 12 week stretch short. These underprocessed areas from my last two relaxers are kicking my butt. I am only 6 weeks post, but my hair is acting like I am 12. I will try to make it 4 more weeks. PLUS, I tried to experiement with some Honey in my DC last week. Everyone had some good results from it. Big MISTAKE. My hair did NOT like that. Is there any protein in honey? My hair behaved just like it acts when I have a serious protein overload. Now that incident, on top of the underprocessed stuff was almost unbearable. Another slight bump in the road, but this is a journey, right? There will be pot holes. But you have to keep on going, learning not to take that street again.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 21, 2013)

Great progress Cherry89!

I'll be joining you Friday!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Glad you're okay. We've got the weather weirdness going too...not nearly as extreme as Chi but still 85 one day 50 the next, we had rain but thankfully no snow and no flooding.  Water in places it should not be is evil...I wish them all well.



The weather all over the country has been crazy. I'm hoping we have a nice long Summer to make up for this mess.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## klsjackson (Apr 21, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson @hnntrr @mschristine @caramelqt3683
> 
> Hola Buddies (welcome to the crew, caramelqt3683)
> 
> I think that I am going to have to cut this 12 week stretch short. These underprocessed areas from my last two relaxers are kicking my butt. I am only 6 weeks post, but my hair is acting like I am 12. I will try to make it 4 more weeks. PLUS, I tried to experiement with some Honey in my DC last week. Everyone had some good results from it. Big MISTAKE. My hair did NOT like that. Is there any protein in honey? My hair behaved just like it acts when I have a serious protein overload. Now that incident, on top of the underprocessed stuff was almost unbearable. Another slight bump in the road, but this is a journey, right? There will be pot holes. But you have to keep on going, leaning not to take that street again.



Mande30
I'm not sure if there is protein in honey, but I tried it once also and my hair was not happy.  It is amazing to me how we all have similar hair dilemmas.  I will be seven weeks post this week and I swear my hair feels like 10 weeks post or more.  I want to relax at 8 weeks, but I have had too much success to end my stretch.  I plan to do HOTs with Olive oil and Avocado oil on dry hair before my washes for the next two weeks.  This normally helps to soften my new growth and tame the frizzies.  I also have one area that is really underprocessed.  I'm thinking of going to a professional for my next relaxer.


----------



## Mande30 (Apr 21, 2013)

klsjackson

My worst underprocessing came from the last time that I went to the salon.  I know what happened with my first self relax to cause the underprocessing, too much time trying to part and not enough time left for a thorough smoothing job.  This time I plan to pre part and twist each small section.  I've practiced with conditioner and it is much faster.  Also, I want to pull some of the relaxer onto the underprocessed parts during the smoothing.  Hopefully, they will get the processing that they did not get last time.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 22, 2013)

sunnieb;18271183 
@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=47739" said:
			
		

> baddison[/URL] @Cherry89 @Nix08
> 
> ONE MORE WEEK!
> ONE MORE WEEK!
> ...


 
sunnieb I can't believe I've made it this far myself  I am still trying to decide which day to do my TU...I have thursday and friday off but have to volunteer at dd's school thursday... Wednesday is the official mark of 18 weeks so I may do it that night....as I really really want to do it...but I don't want to be tired at all

I normally buy the big tub of relaxer but if I'm going to be going 16-18 weeks going forward then I'm just going to buy those single use containers.  So I have a fresh container with each use


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 22, 2013)

@sunnieb do you pre part right before you do your tu or the night or day before?

Cherry89  you're hair is stunning


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok me again....I just bought my relaxer  It was cheaper to buy the tub BUT I thought if I relaxed every 20 weeks or so then it would be equal in price to buy the smaller tub.  So I have the smaller tub and I"m contemplating ....just contemplating going 20 weeks next time around


----------



## MissyB (Apr 22, 2013)

Babygrowth, sckri23, lovely_locks, Angelinhell, Kim0105: 

I haven't used heat since 3/29!!! It's going better than I thought. I need to DC though. Aside from moisturizing, I've been leaving my hair bunned with a bang (not even caring anymore if it's a super tiny bun). I'm a little over 9 weeks now. I'm loving the thickness of my hair right now.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson @hnntrr @mschristine @caramelqt3683
> 
> Hola Buddies (welcome to the crew, caramelqt3683)
> 
> I think that I am going to have to cut this 12 week stretch short. These underprocessed areas from my last two relaxers are kicking my butt. I am only 6 weeks post, but my hair is acting like I am 12. I will try to make it 4 more weeks. PLUS, I tried to experiement with some Honey in my DC last week. Everyone had some good results from it. Big MISTAKE. My hair did NOT like that. Is there any protein in honey? My hair behaved just like it acts when I have a serious protein overload. Now that incident, on top of the underprocessed stuff was almost unbearable. Another slight bump in the road, but this is a journey, right? There will be pot holes. But you have to keep on going, learning not to take that street again.


http://www.chacha.com/question/does-honey-have-protein


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 22, 2013)

MissyB said:


> Babygrowth, sckri23, lovely_locks, Angelinhell, Kim0105:
> 
> I haven't used heat since 3/29!!! It's going better than I thought. I need to DC though. Aside from moisturizing, I've been leaving my hair bunned with a bang (not even caring anymore if it's a super tiny bun). I'm a little over 9 weeks now. I'm loving the thickness of my hair right now.


Yay! Way to go MissyB I'm sooo tired of wigs I also am bout to rock a tiny bun! My hair needs to breathe!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Apr 22, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe my date to TU is May 4th. When's yours?


 
lamaria211 I am not sure, I am becoming an expert at stretching I may try for longer. Until the week before my anniversary in August!!!  That would be 9 months post, don't know what the summer would be like for me but I may try.  

But all in all
We did it!!!!!


----------



## Mande30 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> http://www.chacha.com/question/does-honey-have-protein


 

Thanks Lilmama1011

I put about 3-4 tablespoons of honey in the DC.  I guess I got about .4 grams of protein.  I sure hope that small amount of protein did not affect my hair like that.     If so, protein is the plague to me.


----------



## baddison (Apr 23, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> Well Today is my 18 week, I relaxed DEC 22, so here are my progress pics...
> 
> divachyk sunnieb baddison Nix08
> 
> ...



Great progress, Cherry89

divachyk sunnieb Nix08
*We did it , ladies!! Pat yourselves on the back and lets go get our "crack"....LOL!!*

*I'll be waiting with bated breath to see all the progress we've made!!*


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 23, 2013)

baddison said:


> Great progress, Cherry89
> 
> divachyk sunnieb Nix08
> We did it , ladies!! Pat yourselves on the back and lets go get our "crack"....LOL!!
> ...



I can't wait to see y'll progress!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JudithO (Apr 23, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Ok and I will read the first thread to see how this thing works. Good luck with your tu. Cant wait to see results!!
> 
> ETA:  oh I meant to ask, what type of relaxer are you using. I am thinking about trying the Linange texturizer next time. I have been using the Just For Me texture softener.



@mshoneyfly

So sorry for just responding.. just seeing this message. I consistently use Optimum Anti-Breakage No Lye Relaxer in Regular (Red Box).... Lye relaxers are not for me and I get perfect results using this...


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
KiWiStyle

hey ladies!  i plan on relaxing in about two weeks.  i am going to switch back to lye.  i believe in order for my hair to be stronger, i need to leave some texture behind.  i plan on using ORS regular/no base. after that, i plan on coloring my hair blue black.  oh, instead of using a grease to base my scalp with, i am going to put some castor oil in an applicator bottle and base my scalp the night before i relax.  i think this will be easier and less time consuming.  it takes me 40-60 mins to part and base my scalp.  i can't  afford to go to the salon to get it done, since i gotta pay on some things for my kiddies for the summer and i need some new tires.  i just have to find somebody that is just going to apply the relaxer to my roots only!  i would do it myself, but i get sloppy trying to rush and not go over processing time.

i was on YT and came across another Ytuber that did a major trim. i know our ends get old, thin, and withered, but why do so many ladies wait that long to cut off 3 inches of hair or more?  but claim, they don't need to trim often because they take really good care of their hair?  i have seen 3 Ytubers this year say and do the exact same thing.


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 23, 2013)

shortdub78

If you're going to use an applicator to apply castor oil, you might want to look into the Roots Only bottle. I read the Just Grow Already blog and Jen did a review a few weeks ago. I have JBCO in mine and use it on my scalp before running (2-3 times a week).


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 23, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb do you pre part right before you do your tu or the night or day before?



Nix08 - I pre-part right before relaxing.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 23, 2013)

baddison Nix08 Cherry89 divachyk

I'm under the dryer now dc'ing with Motions CPR.  Since I'm in "relaxer prep" mode, I didn't add any honey or EVOO.  I felt myself getting lazy, but I always like to do my last shampoo/protein dc 3 days before relaxing.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 23, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Ok me again....I just bought my relaxer  It was cheaper to buy the tub BUT I thought if I relaxed every 20 weeks or so then it would be equal in price to buy the smaller tub.  So I have the smaller tub and I"m contemplating ....*just contemplating going 20 weeks next time around*



Nix08 - LET'S DO THIS!!!!!! 

Going 18 weeks this time was a breeze.  I'm still trying to figure out why. 
I could knock out another 2 weeks like nuthin'!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 24, 2013)

baddison, sunnieb, Cherry89, Nix08

You guys are stretching geniuses! I'm at 4 weeks post this week and all is well. I will aim for my normal 10-12 weeks and go from there. I'm interested to see how cowashing impacts my ability to stretch. I'm still enjoying the cowashing thing.  ETA: I've been absent as of late -- been a bit pre-occupied with IRL stuff. Hopefully much of that will be behind me soon and I can return to my normal posting routine.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 24, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> @shortdub78
> 
> If you're going to use an applicator to apply castor oil, you might want to look into the Roots Only bottle. I read the Just Grow Already blog and Jen did a review a few weeks ago. I have JBCO in mine and use it on my scalp before running (2-3 times a week).


 

That applicator is fantastic...I used it a lot during this stretch...I put conditioner and tea in it though.



sunnieb said:


> @Nix08 - LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!
> 
> Going 18 weeks this time was a breeze. I'm still trying to figure out why.
> I could knock out another 2 weeks like nuthin'!


 
I know...I don't know what was up  It has been great so 20 weeks next time is totally feasible, I just need to learn to style better....if I can get my act together I'll post a pic of my hair today....bantu knot out



divachyk said:


> @baddison, @sunnieb, @Cherry89, @Nix08
> 
> You guys are stretching geniuses! I'm at 4 weeks post this week and all is well. I will aim for my normal 10-12 weeks and go from there. I'm interested to see how cowashing impacts my ability to stretch. I'm still enjoying the cowashing thing.  ETA: I've been absent as of late -- been a bit pre-occupied with IRL stuff. Hopefully much of that will be behind me soon and I can return to my normal posting routine.


 I'm excited to see how cowashing impacts your stretch too


So I'm about 24 hours away from doing my TU and so let the itching begin


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 24, 2013)

Nix08 please post a pic!

I decided to wear my hair down today for shock value since I've been bunning nonstop for so long.





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 24, 2013)

sunnieb here you go. .I had forgotten about posting a pic already


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 24, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> shortdub78
> 
> If you're going to use an applicator to apply castor oil, you might want to look into the Roots Only bottle. I read the Just Grow Already blog and Jen did a review a few weeks ago. I have JBCO in mine and use it on my scalp before running (2-3 times a week).



quirkydimples
can i find this at sally's?  i would like to purchase this week and use it for my next wash day.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 24, 2013)

shortdub78 Yes you can get it at Sally's


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 24, 2013)

shortdub78

Someone already answered, but I wanted to add that it does cut down on time and manipulation.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 24, 2013)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
KiWiStyle

hey ladies.  i am really going to focus on my front crown area.  i had some mechanical breakage last year in the summer.  it's not noticeable, but it does cause me to look like i have some fly aways.

i'm going to moisturize this area more and stay on top with my protein treatments.
i am not going to smooth this area during the relaxing process time.  i need to get this area strong.   i want ot focus on my edges too, by relaxing that area every other touchup.

do you ladies smooth after applying the relaxer or just allow it to process and leave it be?  if so, does it still get straight?  and what is your hair type?


----------



## mschristine (Apr 24, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson @hnntrr @mschristine @caramelqt3683
> 
> Hola Buddies (welcome to the crew, caramelqt3683)
> 
> I think that I am going to have to cut this 12 week stretch short. These underprocessed areas from my last two relaxers are kicking my butt. I am only 6 weeks post, but my hair is acting like I am 12. I will try to make it 4 more weeks. PLUS, I tried to experiement with some Honey in my DC last week. Everyone had some good results from it. Big MISTAKE. My hair did NOT like that. Is there any protein in honey? My hair behaved just like it acts when I have a serious protein overload. Now that incident, on top of the underprocessed stuff was almost unbearable. Another slight bump in the road, but this is a journey, right? There will be pot holes. But you have to keep on going, learning not to take that street again.



Sorry I've been MIA lately..life got me super busy. I'm going to start DCing twice a week and cowashing once a week. It's finally getting warmer and it's easier to stretch my relaxers this way. I think I'm about 6 or 7 weeks post so it's time to step it up. Hello new buddy, caramelqt3683! Welcome!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 25, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



Hey, shortdub78
I don't smooth after applying. I've always thought I was a 4B-C but I'm trying to Texlax and having mixed results.  I may be imagining it but either my texture has loosened as I've aged or I really wasn't a 4B-C to begin with.  My ultimate goal is to loosen my curl just enough to do a wash-n-go and still be able to straighten with a little bit of heat when I want to. If I could get to a decent WNG I would probably never wear it straight...I just want the option.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 26, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



shortdub78 I'm looking forward to seeing your results.  Are you taking garlic supplements and/or using garlic scalp treatments OR tea rinsing to keep postpartum shedding in check?  

Some women especially with course/thick hair can go longer periods without trimming.  On the other hand, fine heads like myself have to trim/dust regularly.  Yesterday I just took off about 1/4-1/2" off the back and lightly dusted the sides.  My ends are super thin but I'm no longer in repair mode and trimming, I now do preventative maintenance dusting.  As for those you tubers, I can't say why somebody can arbitrarily cut off that much hair for grins and giggles.  Maybe they are just obsessed with thick, full blunt ends.  I need to trim another 1/2-1" off to even my hemline but that ain't going to happen because they are not frayed and splitting.  I'll continue to trim 1/4" or less after my relaxers until I'm happy with the fullness of my ends.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 26, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



shortdub78 I don't SR but yes my stylist does smooth after applying. I hope you get a handle on your crown, bad spots can be a bit discouraging.  I'm losing hope that the two areas by my front hairline on both sides will never grow again.  I've done everything with no results. My bangs are thin and short so I don't do them and when I wear all my hair pulled back, you can see the thin spots.  I think my follicles are weak and/or dead from previous relaxer damage.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 26, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 I'm looking forward to seeing your results.  Are you taking garlic supplements and/or using garlic scalp treatments OR tea rinsing to keep postpartum shedding in check?
> 
> Some women especially with course/thick hair can go longer periods without trimming.  On the other hand, fine heads like myself have to trim/dust regularly.  Yesterday I just took off about 1/4-1/2" off the back and lightly dusted the sides.  My ends are super thin but I'm no longer in repair mode and trimming, I now do preventative maintenance dusting.  As for those you tubers, I can't say why somebody can arbitrarily cut off that much hair for grins and giggles.  Maybe they are just obsessed with thick, full blunt ends.  I need to trim another 1/2-1" off to even my hemline but that ain't going to happen because they are not frayed and splitting.  I'll continue to trim 1/4" or less after my relaxers until I'm happy with the fullness of my ends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


no i am not taking anything for the shedding and thank you for reminding me!  i could have gotten some tea and garlic pills today!  i hate when i am rushing and got a lot on the brain!

i decided i am going to relax and color today.  i am going to use Jazzy.  i haven't used that in years.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 26, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> no i am not taking anything for the shedding and thank you for reminding me!  i could have gotten some tea and garlic pills today!  i hate when i am rushing and got a lot on the brain!
> 
> i decided i am going to relax and color today.  i am going to use Jazzy.  i haven't used that in years.



Ooh, can't wait to see!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 26, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> no i am not taking anything for the shedding and thank you for reminding me!  i could have gotten some tea and garlic pills today!  i hate when i am rushing and got a lot on the brain!
> 
> i decided i am going to relax and color today.  i am going to use Jazzy.  i haven't used that in years.



I've never used Jazzy...please let us know how it works for you.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 26, 2013)

Nix08 is it too late for you to come down and pre-part my hair????? 

I'm so ready to relax, but the pre-parting takes sooooo long.....


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 26, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Nix08 is it too late for you to come down and pre-part my hair?????
> 
> I'm so ready to relax, but the pre-parting takes sooooo long.....



sunnieb get to it girl


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 26, 2013)

Nix08 - ok, ok....pre-parting is done.  Taking a short break then it's relaxer time!!  I'm ready to see my scalp!! 

baddison - did you already relax today or are you a night owl relaxer like me?


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> @Cattypus1
> @xu93texas
> @Altruisticoam
> @yoli184
> ...




I'm not a self-relaxer. I'm thinking about it. My hair type is mostly 4A with some 4b patches in the back.  I do remember my stylist smoothing over. She doesn't have to do much b/c my hair relaxes so fast!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2013)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
KiWiStyle

ok ladies!  i have been doing my hair since 6pm with a ton of interruptions.  it's 4:42am right now.  here are my results.  it was hard to take a pic and keep my hair in place.  i didn't do anything i said i would do except color my hair and i used oil to base my scalp. the color is fine.  a little dry though. i used Jazzing in Bluest Black.  i will go back to lye in the future.  i will continue to work on strengthening my hair and find ways to get me through stretching/avoiding breakage.  
 Jan 2013






April 2013


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 27, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



You did good!  I'm loving the density of your hair!   When you learn how to avoid breakage at the line of demarcation please let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Apr 27, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Nix08 - ok, ok....pre-parting is done.  Taking a short break then it's relaxer time!!  I'm ready to see my scalp!!
> 
> baddison - did you already relax today or are you a night owl relaxer like me?



sunnieb Girrllll, I relaxed according to my 2013 schedule I posted.  I'm gonna post pics real soon.  My hair alternates between thickness and and length.  This time, it looks like I got more thickness than length.  But overall, I am quite pleased with my progress.  pictures to follow...


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2013)

baddison can't wait to see your pics!

I reset my relaxer day counter and I have 139 days until I relax on September 13 at 20 weeks post.

divachyk Cherry89 Nix08 when are you ladies relaxing again?

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 27, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



Your hair looks great. I wish my ends looked so good!  You did a great job.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 27, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> baddison can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> I reset my relaxer day counter and I have 139 days until I relax on September 13 at 20 weeks post.
> 
> ...



sunnieb, Cherry89, Nix08, baddison, I will assess around mid-June. That puts me at the 10-12 week mark. If cowashing has made the stretch easy, I'll will keep stretching. If not, then I'll TU on my normal schedule.


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 27, 2013)

shortdub78

Your hair looks great! Whatever your regimen is, it's working for you.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> shortdub78
> 
> Your hair looks great! Whatever your regimen is, it's working for you.



thank you hunny bunny!  i bun everyday.  i don't wear my hair down often.  i like to wash my hair every few days. i air dry and finger detangle. i barely use a comb. i don't use tight hair accessories.  i use spin pins for my buns. 

i try my best to get the protein/moisture balance thing in order, and i dust often.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 27, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> baddison can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> I reset my relaxer day counter and I have 139 days until I relax on September 13 at 20 weeks post.
> 
> ...



20 weeks baby


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Your hair looks great. I wish my ends looked so good!  You did a great job.



you know trying to keep those ends intact is no joke! i would have a lot more length if i wasn't so scissor happy.  that's why i need to invest in the Split Ender.


----------



## baddison (Apr 27, 2013)

OK....here is my update pic.  I wear my bra really really low, so not sure where BSL is going to actually land on my body.  But right now I'm no where near BSL, so lets not worry about that til about December.   I have gained some thickness, and it looks like my ends are tryna play catchup with each other.  I will continue to bun and hide my hair till December 2013, so I'm not trimming or touching the ends until then. 

Overall I'm really pleased with the health of my hair, and my progress.  I'm a very slow grower, so I'm feeling pretty good about my journey so far.

*Next relaxer is in 18weeks = AUGUST 24th, 2013!!*

Lets go "TEAM18WEEKS" !!!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2013)

baddison yep, I see the thickness you gained.  I'm with you on focusing on health first.  Length will come.

Um....Nix08 and I are going 20 weeks this cycle.  You in? 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Apr 27, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> baddison yep, I see the thickness you gained.  I'm with you on focusing on health first.  Length will come.
> 
> Um....Nix08 and I are going 20 weeks this cycle.  You in?
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



Nix08 sunnieb Cherry89 

hhheeccckkkkkk  yeah!!  I can DEF do 20 weeks!!  Stretching is a breeze now.  Lets get er done!!!  LOL!!!


What date is that anyway??


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2013)

^^^ around September 13

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Apr 27, 2013)

shortdub78 Cattypus1 xu93texas yoli184 KiWiStyle 


Hey ladies I'm finally back!

All went well with the wedding and the honeymoon was amazing  thanks for all your well wishes and I'm happy to be married now!

Now it's back to the regular routine and my weekly washes and roller sets.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> shortdub78 Cattypus1 xu93texas yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> Hey ladies I'm finally back!
> 
> ...



Beautiful!  Thank you for sharing that pic. Welcome back and congrats again!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 27, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> shortdub78 Cattypus1 xu93texas yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> Hey ladies I'm finally back!
> 
> ...



Yay! Congratulations! Beautiful pic!


----------



## Kim0105 (Apr 27, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> shortdub78 Cattypus1 xu93texas yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I'm finally back!
> ...




Congratulations, your photo is beautiful!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2013)

Altruisticoam - congrats!! your photo is beautiful. What branch of service is your husband? My dh was Air Force at one point.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey ladies I'm finally back!
> 
> All went well with the wedding and the honeymoon was amazing  thanks for all your well wishes and I'm happy to be married now!
> 
> Now it's back to the regular routine and my weekly washes and roller sets.



lovely wedding pic!  my favorite color is orange/peach too!


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 28, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> lamaria211 I am not sure, I am becoming an expert at stretching I may try for longer. Until the week before my anniversary in August!!!  That would be 9 months post, don't know what the summer would be like for me but I may try.
> 
> But all in all
> We did it!!!!!



I could go longer as well. I just miss my hair. But If your really going to go for 9 months let me no, because I'll ride it out with you


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 28, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> shortdub78 Cattypus1 xu93texas yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I'm finally back!
> ...




Looks like a beautiful wedding...congrats again on your nuptials!!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 28, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @shortdub78 @Cattypus1 @xu93texas @yoli184 @KiWiStyle
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I'm finally back!
> ...


 
Congratulations! Beautiful wedding pic!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 28, 2013)

shortdub78,

You got that hair swanging, lady!  You did a great job!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Apr 28, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Altruisticoam - congrats!! your photo is beautiful. What branch of service is your husband? My dh was Air Force at one point.



Thank you...he's Air Force...


----------



## naija24 (May 1, 2013)

Finally got a good touchup yesterday. I think I'll stick to this stylist as long as I'm in the area. She's great. 

I'm in a really awkward hair phase though, I think I'm growing a mullet  without realizing it. The back is growing out nicely but the sides and crown are still really short. My nape is about 1/3 of my neck right now. Its' looking weird. I'd cut it to look more....less mullet but I'm almost phobic of haircuts now. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Babygrowth (May 2, 2013)

Hey buddies! Y'all know who y'all are lol! How's it going? I had some breakage at the demarcation line trying to skip steps and I will never do it again. My NG is sooo thick and I love how it feels. I hate that in some places I feel this thick coily NG and two thin strands attached to it from the breakage! I should know better! Anywho, I've decided to push my relaxer to May 23 so I can cut it in accordance to the lunar calendar for length... that will make me ~23wks post... I plan to trim .25-.5in but with Njoy oil I will have it back by the next month...
Kim0105 Angelinhell MissyB sckri23


----------



## Kim0105 (May 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey buddies! Y'all know who y'all are lol! How's it going? I had some breakage at the demarcation line trying to skip steps and I will never do it again. My NG is sooo thick and I love how it feels. I hate that in some places I feel this thick coily NG and two thin strands attached to it from the breakage! I should know better! Anywho, I've decided to push my relaxer to May 23 so I can cut it in accordance to the lunar calendar for length... that will make me ~23wks post... I plan to trim .25-.5in but with Njoy oil I will have it back by the next month...
> Kim0105 Angelinhell MissyB sckri23



Hey Babygrowth, I'm under the dryer at the moment with CPR on my hair.  Doing a protein treatment in preparation for my relaxer next Thursday.  There are days I am conflicted about if I should push for July (6mth stretch) but I am also so ready to have flowing hair.  I have about 3.5-4 inches of newgrowth and it is thick up in there.  Hoping Wen Fig come through for me again with detangling.
I hear ya on NJoy's oil, I really love how it moisturizes my newgrowth.  Will be sticking with it too. The countdown app on my phone says '7 days until relaxer touch up'. I can't wait.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (May 2, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I could go longer as well. I just miss my hair. But If your really going to go for 9 months let me no, because I'll ride it out with you



I do too...the waves are nice though just can't make up a style. Lets ride and see how far we can go. I'm not for sure but its worth a try. Let me know how your feeling next week.

Suny


----------



## Nix08 (May 3, 2013)

Who's in our group going 18-20 weeks (and currently about 1 week post)? @sunnieb, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @divachyk (you're our buddy)

Oh and can I say....I don't know why I want wl and beyond hair....I've worn my hair down for a few days and talk about annoying...put it in a hat yesterday and I'm rocking a pony tail today


----------



## baddison (May 3, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Who's in our group going 18-20 weeks (and currently about 1 week post)? @sunnieb, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @divachyk (you're our buddy)
> 
> Oh and can I say....I don't know why I want wl and beyond hair....I've worn my hair down for a few days and talk about annoying...put it in a hat yesterday and I'm rocking a pony tail today



HEY! Nix08 - yup, the gang's all here!!  LOL 18 - 20 weeks it is! I am quite pleased with the progress of my hair journey so far, and am looking forward to this next stretch.  so, I'm checking in!

sunnieb Cherry89 DominicanBrazilian82 welcome: buddy!!) divachyk (once a buddy - then a buddy for life..LOL).....*ROLL CALL*


----------



## Kim0105 (May 3, 2013)

Babygrowth, I am thinking of stretching until the end of the year and decide about touching up then.  Started thinking about it this week. Gonna keep using NJoy's oil and see how much growth I can get.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 3, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Babygrowth, I am thinking of stretching until the end of the year and decide about touching up then.  Started thinking about it this week. Gonna keep using NJoy's oil and see how much growth I can get.



Wow that's quite a stretch! Go for it! Kim0105


----------



## divachyk (May 3, 2013)

:blowkiss: You're the best buds. 

I'm definitely not switching up groups. I'll just be that random buddy that's off in left field doing her own thing. You know every IRL group has one of those random chicks in it. I'm that chick.  sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Cherry89


----------



## Saludable84 (May 3, 2013)

Who is not relaxing until at least August. I need motivation to go 4 months into a stretch.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 4, 2013)

I can't say that I have a good handle on what my hair is doing right now. I'm not losing hair, it doesn't appear to be breaking, I'm keeping up my regi and DC-ing with every cleanse. My scalp was really, really itchy last week and I had to go back to my old friend, PM Tea Tree to relieve the itchiness. I don't like to wear it straight because of my raggedy-a$$ed hemline. My hair does not like bunning no matter how hard I try. I have been doing twist outs like forever and my hair appears to like that. I know it's growing I'm just not seeing the results I want. Oh well...enough of that whining!  I'm going to try to stretch until July 31, 16 weeks. Maybe the longer stretch will help me see more length. Sorry about the long rant.


----------



## quirkydimples (May 4, 2013)

Cattypus1


Didn't you say you're a slow grower? I hope the stretch helps you see the length you want.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 4, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> Didn't you say you're a slow grower? I hope the stretch helps you see the length you want.



Yes, I believe I am a slow grower.  Thanks, I hope so too.


----------



## xu93texas (May 4, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I can't say that I have a good handle on what my hair is doing right now. I'm not losing hair, it doesn't appear to be breaking, I'm keeping up my regi and DC-ing with every cleanse. My scalp was really, really itchy last week and I had to go back to my old friend, PM Tea Tree to relieve the itchiness. I don't like to wear it straight because of my raggedy-a$$ed hemline. My hair does not like bunning no matter how hard I try. I have been doing twist outs like forever and my hair appears to like that. I know it's growing I'm just not seeing the results I want. Oh well...enough of that whining! I'm going to try to stretch until July 31, 16 weeks. Maybe the longer stretch will help me see more length. Sorry about the long rant.


 
I hope your hair gets back on track real soon! Have you changed anything in your regimen?  Can your hair take rollersetting? Do you use growth aids or take biotin/msm/hair vitamins? I hope your hair retains length at your next relaxer.

 I'm getting ready to relax next Friday @ 14 weeks post.  My next relaxer will be in August. I would like to stretch another 13-14 weeks. 
Btw, I like how that PM Tea Tree feels on the scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (May 4, 2013)

Saludable84,
 I'm getting ready to relax my hair next Friday, May 10. I'm planning my next relaxer for August, not sure of the date. We can buddy if you want. I have other buddies as well, but I'm about 3-4 weeks behind them now since I stretched longer.


----------



## Kim0105 (May 5, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Wow that's quite a stretch! Go for it! Kim0105



Hey Babygrowth, I am gonna make this a six month stretch and relax July 4th when I'm on break from classes.  I'll see what kind of growth I get until then. Hoping for 2 more inches of newgrowth.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 5, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I hope your hair gets back on track real soon! Have you changed anything in your regimen?  Can your hair take rollersetting? Do you use growth aids or take biotin/msm/hair vitamins? I hope your hair retains length at your next relaxer.
> 
> I'm getting ready to relax next Friday @ 14 weeks post.  My next relaxer will be in August. I would like to stretch another 13-14 weeks.
> Btw, I like how that PM Tea Tree feels on the scalp.



I think what is happening is that the demarcation point from my first Texlax attempt last spring combined with the setback from the relaxer just prior to that is now most of the way down my strands. I can really see the difference and it ain't pretty.  Can't do rollers and I don't take any vitamins, probably should.  I can hide the crazy ends with twist outs but what I really need is to get rid of about 3 inches of bone-straight ends.  I really want to wait so that I can keep my options (length) but I'm not sure if I can hold out through boot camp.  Are u a SR?  Good luck with your upcoming touch-up.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 5, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey Babygrowth, I am gonna make this a six month stretch and relax July 4th when I'm on break from classes.  I'll see what kind of growth I get until then. Hoping for 2 more inches of newgrowth.



Girl you will probably be at APL! Its definitly May 23rd for me that's my 23ish weeks! What made you change your mind? I'm thinking that this next stretch will be to the end of the year... I'm not sure yet...


----------



## sunnieb (May 5, 2013)

Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Cherry89 divachyk

Yay! We got a new buddy to the group!  I'm enjoying my hair and the length so much!  I actually got back to BSL, but trimmed my ends so I'm juuuuuust a hair shy of BSL.  I feel confident that Iwill get to MBL by December thanks to you ladies.

I've been out all weekend, but I'll post more updates and pics later.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 5, 2013)

I haven't been in here for a min. I'm 3 weeks and 5 days post. I texlaxed at 23 weeks. I'm doing it again on or about June 18th


----------



## Kim0105 (May 5, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Girl you will probably be at APL! Its definitly May 23rd for me that's my 23ish weeks! What made you change your mind? I'm thinking that this next stretch will be to the end of the year... I'm not sure yet...



I am hoping for APL in July.  I figured it would be good to schedule my relaxers for when I am off from classes.  I am trying to take 3 exams by the end of June and want to get them out of the way before touch up.  I nixed the end of year idea because if I keep growing at this rate (which I will thanks to my stash of products ) I will not be able to handle that much growth.  Looks like it will be 2 times per year for me.  My dream goal is to be grazing waist length by the end of next year.


----------



## xu93texas (May 5, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think what is happening is that the demarcation point from my first Texlax attempt last spring combined with the setback from the relaxer just prior to that is now most of the way down my strands. I can really see the difference and it ain't pretty. Can't do rollers and I don't take any vitamins, probably should. I can hide the crazy ends with twist outs but what I really need is to get rid of about 3 inches of bone-straight ends. I really want to wait so that I can keep my options (length) but I'm not sure if I can hold out through boot camp. Are u a SR? Good luck with your upcoming touch-up.


 
I'm not a SR. I've been thinking about it, but I don't trust myself with chemicals.  

Does your hair like protein? Maybe a treatment with a heavy protein will help?  I used Affirm 5 n 1 treatment last night and it really did help my hair.   Maybe you can trim 1/2-1 inch off with each relaxer while you get your hair back on track.  Just a thought.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 6, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm not a SR. I've been thinking about it, but I don't trust myself with chemicals.
> 
> Does your hair like protein? Maybe a treatment with a heavy protein will help?  I used Affirm 5 n 1 treatment last night and it really did help my hair.   Maybe you can trim 1/2-1 inch off with each relaxer while you get your hair back on track.  Just a thought.



Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not really sure that my hair is off track, at least not my 2012-13 hair. My problem is my pre-2012 hair. I had a major setback in the spring of 2012 and I began my Texlax adventure on my next touch up following that setback so I have two distinct textures with a fair amount of length of each.  I'm a SR but I can't trim worth a [email protected] I signed up for the first two sessions of boot camp and I can't get a real trim which is what I need.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 6, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I am hoping for APL in July.  I figured it would be good to schedule my relaxers for when I am off from classes.  I am trying to take 3 exams by the end of June and want to get them out of the way before touch up.  I nixed the end of year idea because if I keep growing at this rate (which I will thanks to my stash of products ) I will not be able to handle that much growth.  Looks like it will be 2 times per year for me.  My dream goal is to be grazing waist length by the end of next year.



Yeah, you do have a phenomenal growth rate! Lol! I think your goals are all very possible! Ain't nobody got time to be stressing over hair and exams at the same time!!! I'm a slow grower so I know I will get there eventually! What else you got going on over there for growth besides Njoy oil? I may need to add a supplement with my prenatal vitamin... 2x a year is great! For me it will be 3x year. After 20 wks my hair really gets on my nerves! Lol!


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 6, 2013)

shortdub78 Cattypus1 xu93texas yoli184 KiWiStyle 

Hey ladies I just washed my hair today and I'm really pleased. I thing the summer is going to be my season for growth 

I was in a rush today but I think I like what I did for the most part. In started by applying a mix of mega silk conditioner and coconut, castor and olive oil to my hair relaxer style. I let that sit for 30 min then rinsed shampooed and followed with ion keratin conditioner. Then after I rinsed that out I applied my cantu Shea butter leave in and sealed with coconut oil. Air dried for about an hour then did some Bantu knots that ill sleep in. 

No combing or brushing at all only used my fingers and I'm pleased to say I didn't lose much hair 

This is my first time using mega silk mayo conditioner and my hair loved it. 

Have you ladies had any success stories lately?


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 6, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> shortdub78 Cattypus1 xu93texas yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> Hey ladies I just washed my hair today and I'm really pleased. I thing the summer is going to be my season for growth
> 
> ...



Congrats on the successful wash/condish day!  Hey, how many Bantus do you put in?  How do you keep them from unraveling while you sleep?


----------



## naija24 (May 7, 2013)

xu93texas I just want to say that I love your signature. I will be using it to track my progress as well. yay fellow pixie cut!

Also, I decided that im DUN DUN DUN washing my hair tomorrow by myself. I think I want to stop using heat on my hair for now because ain't nobody  got time for that this month. I have to train a lot for my 5k in July. I'm hoping the lack of heat will make it grow faster and retain length. Also, since I just got a relaxer, I don't think I have to press it to make it straight. I just want it to lay down.


----------



## xu93texas (May 7, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not really sure that my hair is off track, at least not my 2012-13 hair. My problem is my pre-2012 hair. I had a major setback in the spring of 2012 and I began my Texlax adventure on my next touch up following that setback so I have two distinct textures with a fair amount of length of each. I'm a SR but I can't trim worth a [email protected] I signed up for the first two sessions of boot camp and I can't get a real trim which is what I need.


 

I got it now. How long is bootcamp?


----------



## xu93texas (May 7, 2013)

naija24 said:


> @xu93texas I just want to say that I love your signature. I will be using it to track my progress as well. yay fellow pixie cut!
> 
> Also, I decided that im DUN DUN DUN washing my hair tomorrow by myself. I think I want to stop using heat on my hair for now because ain't nobody got time for that this month. I have to train a lot for my 5k in July. I'm hoping the lack of heat will make it grow faster and retain length. Also, since I just got a relaxer, I don't think I have to press it to make it straight. I just want it to lay down.


 
Thanks! I hope to be graduating to EL when I relax this week. We can be hair length buddies. There aren't a lot of ladies on this board with pixie length hair  

You can definitely do without the heat. My last encounter with heat was my last relaxer. Since I've been wearing wigs as a protective style, I don't use any flat irons or blow dryers. I wash/DC and airdry or sit under dryer. I sleep with a satin bonnet every night; moisturize and seal daily and wear a wig about 6 days per week. You can do it! Good luck with the 5K.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> Hey ladies I just washed my hair today and I'm really pleased. I thing the summer is going to be my season for growth
> 
> ...



i had a very good wash day.  i used the Aphogee 2 step yesterday.  i was a bit nervous, but i really needed a strong protein treatment.  everything went well.  and i didn't break any hair during detangling.  i let my hair dry about 80% after detangling with my fingers, and used my jumbo rake comb.  while combing, i applied a little more leave-in to my back sections.  i detangled like ULoveMegs.  it took me some time to detangle that way, but it was worth it.  my hair feels really soft and strong.  i plan on using the 2min reconstructor next week. i am going to do a tea rinse later on this week. 

 i am starting to shed again, but it's not bad at all.  not even like my normal shedding and i shed a lot.  i think the garlic shampoo is working.  i have been bad about taking my prenatals and iron.  i missed a couple of days.  i promise to get back on track right now.

i am on a mission to get my hair stronger.  i don't think i overprocessed my hair, i think it is under processed.  i had a lot of oil in my hair and my new growth still has a lot of texture to it.  i am going back to lye.

i think i will be bunning until it's time for us to relax again, so i gotta go accessory shopping.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think what is happening is that the demarcation point from my first Texlax attempt last spring combined with the setback from the relaxer just prior to that is now most of the way down my strands. I can really see the difference and it ain't pretty.  Can't do rollers and I don't take any vitamins, probably should.  I can hide the crazy ends with twist outs but what I really need is to get rid of about 3 inches of bone-straight ends.  I really want to wait so that I can keep my options (length) but I'm not sure if I can hold out through boot camp.  Are u a SR?  Good luck with your upcoming touch-up.



i would just go ahead and get a light trim.  like trim every other month so you can keep your length.  i know how you feel, that's why i had to go back to using a hard core protein.  i am going to be extra careful this time around with not going overboard with it.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2013)

here is a pic of my hair this past Sunday.
some of the ladies in my family got together to celebrate mother's day early.
i curled my hair saturday with a flat iron and the next day, i used my hot rollers to touch up the curls.  i really want my hair to be darker.  i gotta find a semi permanent rinse that will take.

Cattypus1 xu93texas yoli184 KiWiStyle


----------



## naija24 (May 7, 2013)

xu93texas yay my first hair buddy! Okay 

I hope to be Ear Length by the end of this month on my crown and a good half way down my neck by the end of June. This is if I retain all my length. My hair isn't that long but its' getting to the length where it's rubbing against my silk hair wrap when I sleep. it has me worried!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 7, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> shortdub78 Cattypus1 xu93texas yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> Hey ladies I just washed my hair today and I'm really pleased. I thing the summer is going to be my season for growth
> 
> ...



No new successes for me. I've gotten so bored with hair lately and I know it's because I'm on a set regimen with the same products.  No experimenting, nothing.  

I hope this coming season proves to be a growth spurt for us all ).  I need something to motivate me because I'm in such a hair rut :-((.  

I hope all is well with my buddies!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 7, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> here is a pic of my hair this past Sunday.
> some of the ladies in my family got together to celebrate mother's day early.
> i curled my hair saturday with a flat iron and the next day, i used my hot rollers to touch up the curls.  i really want my hair to be darker.  i gotta find a semi permanent rinse that will take.
> 
> ...



Very pretty!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 7, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I got it now. How long is bootcamp?



There are 4 sessions. One each quarter and I've committed to the first two ending in June.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 7, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> here is a pic of my hair this past Sunday.
> some of the ladies in my family got together to celebrate mother's day early.
> i curled my hair saturday with a flat iron and the next day, i used my hot rollers to touch up the curls.  i really want my hair to be darker.  i gotta find a semi permanent rinse that will take.
> 
> ...



Your hair is so pretty.


----------



## naija24 (May 7, 2013)

washed my own hair today, cuz i ain't going to the salon for the rest of the summer (as a vow to myself--and I want to stretch my relaxers).

It was relatively harmless. I didn't use Shampoo, just conditioner. I plan on doing a full wash day (hour) on Friday. I put BB foam wrap on it to lay it flat as it air dries. I'll post a picture of my results.


----------



## xu93texas (May 8, 2013)

naija24 said:


> washed my own hair today, cuz i ain't going to the salon for the rest of the summer (as a vow to myself--and I want to stretch my relaxers).
> 
> It was relatively harmless. I didn't use Shampoo, just conditioner. I plan on doing a full wash day (hour) on Friday. I put BB foam wrap on it to lay it flat as it air dries. I'll post a picture of my results.


 
Good for you.  Save that money! How long do you plan on stretching your relaxer?


----------



## xu93texas (May 8, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @shortdub78 @Cattypus1 @xu93texas @yoli184 @KiWiStyle
> 
> Hey ladies I just washed my hair today and I'm really pleased. I thing the summer is going to be my season for growth
> 
> ...


 
I have a success story! I've been having a hard time dealing with my hair after getting a virgin relaxer in February. It seemed as soon as I did my first post relaxer wash, my hair reverted. My hair was very underprocessed. So as my ng starting coming in, it became very hard to detangle my hair and I began to experience breakage even after applying my leave-ins. Well fast forward to this past Sunday. I did my pre-relaxer wash day regimen:
Chelate/clarify with Joico Chelating shampoo
Moisturizing shampoo with KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
Protein treatment with Affirm 5 n 1 Reconstructor
Moisturizing DC with Naroibi Humecta-Sil conditioner
I used Redken Anti-snap leave in and KeraCare Conditioning Detangling Mist.

My hair was so soft and it detangled so easily. My Jumbo Rake Magic Star comb glided through 13.5 weeks of post-relaxed hair with no problem at all. My ng was so soft and moisturized. On top of that, my hair has remained straight under my wig all week. Usually my hair would poof back up after a day or so. I don't know what happened, but I'm happy. So I'm going to stick with these products for a while.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 9, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I have a success story! I've been having a hard time dealing with my hair after getting a virgin relaxer in February. It seemed as soon as I did my first post relaxer wash, my hair reverted. My hair was very underprocessed. So as my ng starting coming in, it became very hard to detangle my hair and I began to experience breakage even after applying my leave-ins. Well fast forward to this past Sunday. I did my pre-relaxer wash day regimen:
> Chelate/clarify with Joico Chelating shampoo
> Moisturizing shampoo with KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
> Protein treatment with Affirm 5 n 1 Reconstructor
> ...



That's is a success story!  Your product list sounds yummy, I have to get me some Humectant-sil.  I also stumbled upon an amazing wash day regimen a while ago and have stuck with it. I hope it continues to work for you .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Congrats on the successful wash/condish day!  Hey, how many Bantus do you put in?  How do you keep them from unraveling while you sleep?



I put in 12 and secured with bobby pins


----------



## Evolving78 (May 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's is a success story!  Your product list sounds yummy, I have to get me some Humectant-sil.  I also stumbled upon an amazing wash day regimen a while ago and have stuck with it. I hope it continues to work for you .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i finally had a nice detangling session several days ago.  i hope i can achieve that again.  breakage really gets under my skin.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 9, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I put in 12 and secured with bobby pins



that came out very pretty!


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 9, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i had a very good wash day.  i used the Aphogee 2 step yesterday.  i was a bit nervous, but i really needed a strong protein treatment.  everything went well.  and i didn't break any hair during detangling.  i let my hair dry about 80% after detangling with my fingers, and used my jumbo rake comb.  while combing, i applied a little more leave-in to my back sections.  i detangled like ULoveMegs.  it took me some time to detangle that way, but it was worth it.  my hair feels really soft and strong.  i plan on using the 2min reconstructor next week. i am going to do a tea rinse later on this week.
> 
> i am starting to shed again, but it's not bad at all.  not even like my normal shedding and i shed a lot.  i think the garlic shampoo is working.  i have been bad about taking my prenatals and iron.  i missed a couple of days.  i promise to get back on track right now.
> 
> ...



Thx for the tip I'm going to YouTube how meg detangles. I live her videos. That's where I learned to apply my deep conditioner relaxer style.


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 9, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I have a success story! I've been having a hard time dealing with my hair after getting a virgin relaxer in February. It seemed as soon as I did my first post relaxer wash, my hair reverted. My hair was very underprocessed. So as my ng starting coming in, it became very hard to detangle my hair and I began to experience breakage even after applying my leave-ins. Well fast forward to this past Sunday. I did my pre-relaxer wash day regimen:
> Chelate/clarify with Joico Chelating shampoo
> Moisturizing shampoo with KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
> Protein treatment with Affirm 5 n 1 Reconstructor
> ...



Yay I'm so happy for your success story! Successes definitely make this hair journey worth while. Btw how long would you say the redkin last, I've had a bottle for years should I trash it??


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> No new successes for me. I've gotten so bored with hair lately and I know it's because I'm on a set regimen with the same products.  No experimenting, nothing.
> 
> I hope this coming season proves to be a growth spurt for us all ).  I need something to motivate me because I'm in such a hair rut :-((.
> 
> ...



Aww I'm so sorry you're in a hair rut. I hope things get better for you because you're like the cheerleader of our group


----------



## Saludable84 (May 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> No new successes for me. I've gotten so bored with hair lately and I know it's because I'm on a set regimen with the same products.  No experimenting, nothing.
> 
> I hope this coming season proves to be a growth spurt for us all ).  I need something to motivate me because I'm in such a hair rut :-((.
> 
> ...



I don't think your in a rut. I'm in the same position. I have finally found products I can stick to for a while and now that I'm only using those set products, its like rinse and repeat. The only thing that saves me is that while I do the same routine, I try to switch up the products I use. 

I have 2 different shampoos, 5 different teas for rinsing ad 3 different DC's which differ base on styling and needs. That way, even though I follow the same routine, I can at least use different products and still feel like the junkie without the high or empty pockets. 

I hope this patience leads me to MBL in July.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## xu93texas (May 9, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Aww I'm so sorry you're in a hair rut. I hope things get better for you because you're like the cheerleader of our group



Yes, she is the cheerleader of our group! She gonna be alright, because we got her back


----------



## xu93texas (May 9, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Yay I'm so happy for your success story! Successes definitely make this hair journey worth while. Btw how long would you say the redkin last, I've had a bottle for years should I trash it??



Girl, I bought a $4 sample size from Ulta a year ago and I'm still not done.  So I can imagine how long it'll take you to get through yours. I'd say after 2 years I would throw it away. 

Btw, loving the Bantu knot out. I can't wait to get back to SL. That was one of my favorite protective styles.


----------



## xu93texas (May 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's is a success story!  Your product list sounds yummy, I have to get me some Humectant-sil.  I also stumbled upon an amazing wash day regimen a while ago and have stuck with it. I hope it continues to work for you .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks! The conditioner smells so good. I'm not sure if it'll be my staple moisturizing conditioner, but it definitely did wonders for my hair.  My favorite is KeraCare Humecto creme conditioner and Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque is HG status.


----------



## xu93texas (May 9, 2013)

shortdub78, 

I love the look!


----------



## xu93texas (May 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> No new successes for me. I've gotten so bored with hair lately and I know it's because I'm on a set regimen with the same products.  No experimenting, nothing.
> 
> I hope this coming season proves to be a growth spurt for us all ).  I need something to motivate me because I'm in such a hair rut :-((.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry that you're feeling this way. Keep doing what you're doing. Patience and consistency is key. I think you're going to be pleasantly surprised at the end of the year. Btw, did you start taking chlorella?


----------



## naija24 (May 9, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Good for you.  Save that money! How long do you plan on stretching your relaxer?



My birthday in August, which would make it four months :O


----------



## xu93texas (May 9, 2013)

naija24 said:


> My birthday in August, which would make it four months :O



I'll be relaxing in August as well.


----------



## naija24 (May 9, 2013)

xu93texas my goal is that by my next relaxer, I've hit NL. I think getting touchups for every hair goal would be more rewarding. So by December, another 4 months, I'm SL. By April 2014 I'm APL or so, and so on.


----------



## xu93texas (May 9, 2013)

naija24 said:


> @xu93texas my goal is that by my next relaxer, I've hit NL. I think getting touchups for every hair goal would be more rewarding. So by December, another 4 months, I'm SL. By April 2014 I'm APL or so, and so on.


 
You go girl! I'm not that aggressive with my goal lengths. I actually just got back from the salon and I'm still pixie length in the back/nape and my crown and front are a lot longer.My bangs almost reach my brows now. I let her cut 1/2 in and she shaped my hair into a cut that has a silhouette. So if I decide to wear it straight or bump some curls in my hair, it would look good no matter what. So I'm going for EL in August and full NL in December. It'll probably grow faster than that, but for now I'm just enjoying my new cut and going wig-free for the next few months. I expect a major growth spurt!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 9, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I put in 12 and secured with bobby pins



That looks most beautimus!  I'm going to try that this weekend.  I'm gonna need so serious dry time.

UPDATE:
Got all froggy and tried Bantu knots on slightly damp hair. EPIC FAILURE!  I knew going in that my highly porous strands would never dry wrapped around anything, let alone wrapped around its own damp self, without some major intervention from a heated appliance but I lost control of my brain and tried it-H.A.M. doesn't begin to describe what it looked like. I ended up rinsing my hair in the shower and doing a side plait just so I could go to work.  Going back to my twist outs.


----------



## klsjackson (May 13, 2013)

mschristine Mande30 hnntrr

Yesterday was a wash day for me and my new growth was crazy!! I couldn't rollerset because it was so thick. I sat under a hooded dryer for about 20 mins, blow dried and flat ironed. I was scared using so much heat, but my hair turned out really nice. I'm tempted to transition, or begin texlaxing


----------



## naija24 (May 13, 2013)

i am in great need of hair style tips. I do not want to rock a pixie cut anymore as my hair grows out. I'm afraid of my ends while I work out and just in general. I was considering something like...a twist out since my hair is too short for a braid out. I have maybe 2.5 - 3 inches all over. is this doable?

I won't be using heat for 4 months. Just FYI


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 13, 2013)

Hey buddies xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam

I was sworn to only do dustings but as you know, I've been struggling lately with some evil, raggedy, paper-thin, jacked up ends and I broke down on Saturday. After a protein intervention with some Nexxus Emergencee followed by a moisture intervention with Humectress, I blow dried and flat ironed and headed straight to MasterCuts.  Lost almost two inches but I'm all the happier for it. My hair looks 100% better.


----------



## quirkydimples (May 13, 2013)

Cattypus1

Pictures, please!

BTW I know how you feel. I cut two inches last month and fell in love with my hair again.


----------



## Mande30 (May 13, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @mschristine @Mande30 @hnntrr
> 
> Yesterday was a wash day for me and my new growth was crazy!! I couldn't rollerset because it was so thick. I sat under a hooded dryer for about 20 mins, blow dried and flat ironed. I was scared using so much heat, but my hair turned out really nice. I'm tempted to transition, or begin texlaxing


 klsjackson
I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum from you, LOL.  These previously underprocessed areas are making me run like h--- away from the thought of transitioning or texlaxing.


----------



## mschristine (May 13, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> mschristine Mande30 hnntrr
> 
> Yesterday was a wash day for me and my new growth was crazy!! I couldn't rollerset because it was so thick. I sat under a hooded dryer for about 20 mins, blow dried and flat ironed. I was scared using so much heat, but my hair turned out really nice. I'm tempted to transition, or begin texlaxing



9 weeks post and my new growth is insane. I haven't used heat since I was on vacation early last month and I'm so tempted to straighten this hair but I need a better quality blow dryer and flat iron so I won't do it till I get those first. I really want to try out some new products, such as Aphogee and silk elements..I might relax at 12 weeks or I might wait. My hair is doing pretty well with my daily moisturizing spritz and frequent DCs so we'll see what happens. I'll keep you ladies posted


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 13, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> Pictures, please!
> 
> BTW I know how you feel. I cut two inches last month and fell in love with my hair again.



I need to take some pics. I didn't before I went for my twist out.  Looks like I'm back at APL.  I think I will need to trim regularly to keep the evil ends away. It's amazing how much difference a good trim makes.


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 13, 2013)

Hey buddies xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Cattypus1

How's it going? Today was wash day and I just did the same routine as last week except I plan on bunning after I air dry. 

Currently I'm 6 weeks post with lots of new growth. How long is everyone stretching this go round?


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 13, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey buddies xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Cattypus1
> 
> How's it going? Today was wash day and I just did the same routine as last week except I plan on bunning after I air dry.
> 
> Currently I'm 6 weeks post with lots of new growth. How long is everyone stretching this go round?



Hey ...I'm almost five weeks post and the plan is to go 16 weeks to July 31, right before my birthday. I'd love to be BSL by then but I don't think its going to happen.  Today was wash day for me too...got my twists in and my straws on and ready for my Twist out for the week.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 13, 2013)

Almost at my 6 week hump…. Im still not looking to relax for a while.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 13, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe I TU yesterday I couldn't take it anymore. Don't beat me. From now on IM only doing 4 month stretches, 6 is just to long.


----------



## divachyk (May 13, 2013)

sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Cherry89

7 weeks and holding. I think this is the best my hair has ever felt at 7 weeks -- trying not to jinx it. I've been cowashing every day or every couple of days. I'm a cowashing pro now and things are going well (knock on wood). I know me though, I will tire out of this cowash commitment and then the roots will get all kinky. I'mma hang in there for as long as I can though.


----------



## Mande30 (May 14, 2013)

mschristine said:


> 9 weeks post and my new growth is insane. I haven't used heat since I was on vacation early last month and I'm so tempted to straighten this hair but I need a better quality blow dryer and flat iron so I won't do it till I get those first. I really want to try out some new products, such as Aphogee and silk elements..I might relax at 12 weeks or I might wait. My hair is doing pretty well with my daily moisturizing spritz and frequent DCs so we'll see what happens. I'll keep you ladies posted


 mschristine

What is in your daily moisturizing spritz?


----------



## Nix08 (May 14, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb @Nix08 @baddison @DominicanBrazilian82 @Cherry89
> 
> 7 weeks and holding. I think this is the best my hair has ever felt at 7 weeks -- trying not to jinx it. I've been cowashing every day or every couple of days. I'm a cowashing pro now and things are going well (knock on wood). I know me though, I will tire out of this cowash commitment and then the roots will get all kinky. I'mma hang in there for as long as I can though.


 
I have been so hair lazy the last while...I don't think I've been this hair lazy since before I started my hair journey. 
I'm almost 3 weeks and I'm feeling my ng but I still have that freshly relaxed feel....I need to get back to things soon before like you mentioned divachyk, my ng starts kicking and cause me a set back.


----------



## naija24 (May 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I have been so hair lazy the last while...I don't think I've been this hair lazy since before I started my hair journey.
> I'm almost 3 weeks and I'm feeling my ng but I still have that freshly relaxed feel....I need to get back to things soon before like you mentioned divachyk, my ng starts kicking and cause me a set back.



yay i'm not going crazy. Nix08. I'm only two weeks post and my NG is going nutters. It doesn't even look like I had a relaxer two weeks ago. My hair won't lay flat and is almost wavy it looks like. I don't know how Im gonna make it 3.5 months.


----------



## GrowAHead (May 14, 2013)

Hairroots Rozlewis ... So this Saturday I'm 16 weeks... whoa!  I'm thinking about going for 20, but on my last wash day I saw a little increase in shedding... so I may be taking the plunge soon.  

In exciting news - I did what I consider to be my first successful air dry!!!  If they always worked out like this I'd do them all the time.  It was last weekend and I just was NOT feeling detangling all this new growth to roller set.  So I air dried with a scarf for an hour or so (my hair was still damp) - threw in some leave ins and put 4 big country twists in my hair.   I went to sleep not knowing what was going to happen - but I'm so glad it worked out in the morning!!! 

Of course I had a ton of shrinkage because the NG is like an afro at the front + the twist out, but I likey! 

So I may be air drying until I reach touch up day!


----------



## naija24 (May 14, 2013)

Serious question. Is it true that it is easier for Naturals to grow to APL and beyond vs a relaxed head? I have a friend who is a long term transitioner and she started her HHJ at SL. She's now MBL after a year. She doesn't use heat or anything.

Now that I'm back to relaxed, I think I'd like to eventually see if I can reach APL by this time next year, if possible. Is this less likely to happen for no other reason than the fact that I have relaxed hair?


----------



## MizzBFly (May 14, 2013)

I need a buddy..

How many weeks post are you right now? 9 or 10 weeks post this Thurs.  had to do a corrective since I didn't leave it on long enough. 

How long are you stretching? 12-13 wks, if its going well it wouldn't hurt to go longer- longest stretch was 15wks

Any other info? self tex-laxer, 1/2 & 1/2 method. Prep is draining erplexed


----------



## Nix08 (May 14, 2013)

@naija24 I do not believe that to be true. However if you relax too often it could weaken your ends and cause breakage which would hinder your ability to get to APL. Also if you use heat without proper protection and too often that will also prevent you from retaiting your ends. Being relaxed, I do not believe, hinders growth. You just have to be careful about retention.


----------



## divachyk (May 14, 2013)

naija24, I haven't been natural since caring for my own hair so take this for whatever it's worth. I believe hair in it's natural state has a better chance at survival because the strands aren't chemically altered. However, both heads can achieve long lengths.


----------



## mschristine (May 14, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> mschristine
> 
> What is in your daily moisturizing spritz?



Sorry, I just saw this...I use tresseme nourishing conditioner, water and rose water concentrate..love it


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (May 14, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe I TU yesterday I couldn't take it anymore. Don't beat me. From now on IM only doing 4 month stretches, 6 is just to long.


 
lamaria211 I saw your post and followed suite. LOL. I asked you about the Science of Black hair. How is it?  I am thinking about getting it. We are still on course!!! Yeah Buddy!!!


----------



## Rozlewis (May 14, 2013)

GrowAHead and Hairroots, I am planning to do a hard protein treatment this weekend with a good moisturizing DC to prepare for my touch-up the following week on the 24th. I will be leaving for Disney on Friday the 25th so I thought about waiting another week until I return but I have seen some breakage so I want to relax sooner than later. I am looking forward to relaxing these roots.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I have been so hair lazy the last while...I don't think I've been this hair lazy since before I started my hair journey.
> I'm almost 3 weeks and I'm feeling my ng but I still have that freshly relaxed feel....I need to get back to things soon before like you mentioned divachyk, my ng starts kicking and cause me a set back.



I am feeling the same exact way lately.  Hopefully things will look brighter but for now, I'm mostly lurking around from time to time. I hope you get your "head" back in the game soon ;-)).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 14, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I put in 12 and secured with bobby pins



Ooh, that Bantu knot out came out beautiful Altruisticoam!!!  I have to learn to do this over the Summer!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 14, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i finally had a nice detangling session several days ago.  i hope i can achieve that again.  breakage really gets under my skin.



shortdub78 were you able to get the same set detangling results!!!  I always get breakage because of my fine, relaxed strands, I think it's unavoidable.  Do you mostly finger detangle??  FD has saved me from thousands of broken strands.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 14, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Aww I'm so sorry you're in a hair rut. I hope things get better for you because you're like the cheerleader of our group



Awe, thanks Altruisticoam!!  I'm really working on getting back to my normal self.  I think maybe I'm just bored OR just cold weather keeping me in a funk.  Now that its getting warmer finally, maybe I need to get out of my protective styles a few days out of the week.  I did a braidout today and I guess it came out ok, I put the sides up because I had the gaps caused by parts.  That was a learning experience.  





I'll try to check in more often to see how my buddies are doing ;-)).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 14, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I don't think your in a rut. I'm in the same position. I have finally found products I can stick to for a while and now that I'm only using those set products, its like rinse and repeat. The only thing that saves me is that while I do the same routine, I try to switch up the products I use.
> 
> I have 2 different shampoos, 5 different teas for rinsing ad 3 different DC's which differ base on styling and needs. That way, even though I follow the same routine, I can at least use different products and still feel like the junkie without the high or empty pockets.
> 
> ...



Rinse and repeat is a perfect example of what I'm feeling about my hair.  I bought Sally's GVP Paul Mitchell The Conditioner and Matrix Conditioning Balm so maybe that'll bring some kind of excitement to my regimen.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 14, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, she is the cheerleader of our group! She gonna be alright, because we got her back



xu93texas I've been cheering from the sidelines, nevertheless, I've been cheering ;-)). I know my girls got my back!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 14, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm sorry that you're feeling this way. Keep doing what you're doing. Patience and consistency is key. I think you're going to be pleasantly surprised at the end of the year. Btw, did you start taking chlorella?



xu93texas I hope you're right!!  I did start on the Chlorella, even went green.  However...I must have detoxed too fast because I got sick and vomited all day.  I promised God that if he heal me and keep my face out the toilet that I would never touch the stuff again.  I kept my promise.  I'm pissed because I had it with my daily green smoothie and now I can't drink them because the taste is associated with how bad I felt.  Hopefully I'll be able to drink them again.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 14, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> That looks most beautimus!  I'm going to try that this weekend.  I'm gonna need so serious dry time.
> 
> UPDATE:
> Got all froggy and tried Bantu knots on slightly damp hair. EPIC FAILURE!  I knew going in that my highly porous strands would never dry wrapped around anything, let alone wrapped around its own damp self, without some major intervention from a heated appliance but I lost control of my brain and tried it-H.A.M. doesn't begin to describe what it looked like. I ended up rinsing my hair in the shower and doing a side plait just so I could go to work.  Going back to my twist outs.



Don't give up on it, try it on the weekend.  I promise you that Roux Porosity Control Shampoo and Conditioner cured my highly porous hair.  Before, when doing the porosity test, my strands would sink all the way down to the bottom of the glass, now they sit on top of the water.  It's worth a try and I swear by it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 14, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey buddies xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam
> 
> I was sworn to only do dustings but as you know, I've been struggling lately with some evil, raggedy, paper-thin, jacked up ends and I broke down on Saturday. After a protein intervention with some Nexxus Emergencee followed by a moisture intervention with Humectress, I blow dried and flat ironed and headed straight to MasterCuts.  Lost almost two inches but I'm all the happier for it. My hair looks 100% better.



You won't regret it for a second!  I did the same last fall and I don't miss those thin, see thru ends,  I still have about an inch to cut but oh we'll.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 14, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey buddies xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Cattypus1
> 
> How's it going? Today was wash day and I just did the same routine as last week except I plan on bunning after I air dry.
> 
> Currently I'm 6 weeks post with lots of new growth. How long is everyone stretching this go round?



I'll be 4 weeks post tomorrow and plan to relax around July 10th at 12 weeks post.  My fine strands can't handle any longer than that, I've tried it, I've learned from it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (May 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'll be 4 weeks post tomorrow and plan to relax around July 10th at 12 weeks post.  My fine strands can't handle any longer than that, I've tried it, I've learned from it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i have gum in my hair and i am two weeks post.  my hair was doing fine before all of this.  i have tried a lot of different things to get that crap out and now my damn head is itching.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Don't give up on it, try it on the weekend.  I promise you that Roux Porosity Control Shampoo and Conditioner cured my highly porous hair.  Before, when doing the porosity test, my strands would sink all the way down to the bottom of the glass, now they sit on top of the water.  It's worth a try and I swear by it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Don't have the shampoo but I swear by the condish.  I think my hair will need to be 90%+ dry before I can get a decent set out of it. Need to try some of that poo.


----------



## naija24 (May 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @naija24 I do not believe that to be true. However if you relax too often it could weaken your ends and cause breakage which would hinder your ability to get to APL. Also if you use heat without proper protection and too often that will also prevent you from retaiting your ends. Being relaxed, I do not believe, hinders growth. You just have to be careful about retention.



Nix08 yeah, my issue has always been retention. So glad I started my new HHJ with LHCF this time! I plan on relaxing every 3-4 months. Once I reach neck length I hope to start using some PS. I've never reached APL so now I'm kind of curious if it can be done!

But yeah, I've been hearing from a lot of people about how terrible relaxers are for hair growth and retention. Maybe I can consider heat training once my hair is long enough? I don't know.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 14, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1

sorry to get back, i didn't get my mention KiwiStyle.  for detangling, i used my fingers first.  when my hair was about 85% dry, i used my seamless jumbo rake comb.  it took my an hour to get gentle, but i was able to get through my hair without causing any breakage.  since i am shedding now, i have to use a comb.

oh and i did cut those two pieces out.  i feel relieved and ready to move forward.  i do have some hair covering those spots.  i just won't wear my hair down for a very long time.  maybe by the end of the year or beginning.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 14, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Nix08 yeah, my issue has always been retention. So glad I started my new HHJ with LHCF this time! I plan on relaxing every 3-4 months. Once I reach neck length I hope to start using some PS. I've never reached APL so now I'm kind of curious if it can be done!
> 
> But yeah, I've been hearing from a lot of people about how terrible relaxers are for hair growth and retention. Maybe I can consider heat training once my hair is long enough? I don't know.



Relaxers are no joke, that's for sure!  the chems can damage skin as well as hair. The combination of the right regi, right products and careful styling makes all the difference for retention. If you have hair on your head then it's growing, maybe not as fast as you like but it is growing. Protection is the key.  I was clueless about runoff from rinsing my relaxer but I've learned from the ladies here on LHCF how to protect my already relaxed hair during my touch ups among other things. Ive been chemically processed since I was a little girl-there was a brief stint with a curl--yes i said curl!  I thought my hair wouldn't grow. I just got a trim on Saturday back to APL to get rid of some PRE-LHCF ends. Good luck on your HHJ.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 14, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1
> 
> sorry to get back, i didn't get my mention KiwiStyle.  for detangling, i used my fingers first.  when my hair was about 85% dry, i used my seamless jumbo rake comb.  it took my an hour to get gentle, but i was able to get through my hair without causing any breakage.  since i am shedding now, i have to use a comb.
> 
> oh and i did cut those two pieces out.  i feel relieved and ready to move forward.  i do have some hair covering those spots.  i just won't wear my hair down for a very long time.  maybe by the end of the year or beginning.



Sounds like the worse is over. Keep the faith, lady. Your hair will recover in no time.


----------



## GrowAHead (May 14, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> GrowAHead and Hairroots, I am planning to do a hard protein treatment this weekend with a good moisturizing DC to prepare for my touch-up the following week on the 24th. I will be leaving for Disney on Friday the 25th so I thought about waiting another week until I return but I have seen some breakage so I want to relax sooner than later. I am looking forward to relaxing these roots.



that weekend has been sticking in my head as a touch up week also.... hmmm  Have fun at Disney!


----------



## divachyk (May 14, 2013)

Very pretty KiWiStyle


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Awe, thanks Altruisticoam!!  I'm really working on getting back to my normal self.  I think maybe I'm just bored OR just cold weather keeping me in a funk.  Now that its getting warmer finally, maybe I need to get out of my protective styles a few days out of the week.  I did a braidout today and I guess it came out ok, I put the sides up because I had the gaps caused by parts.  That was a learning experience.
> 
> I'll try to check in more often to see how my buddies are doing ;-)).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Too darned cute, girl!  Is that a twist out?


----------



## xu93texas (May 14, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey buddies @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Cattypus1
> 
> How's it going? Today was wash day and I just did the same routine as last week except I plan on bunning after I air dry.
> 
> Currently I'm 6 weeks post with lots of new growth. How long is everyone stretching this go round?


 
Ooh, I'm not even one week post.  I'll be doing my post relaxer wash tomorrow night.  I'm going to be relaxing in August, not sure when.  How long are you stretching this time?


----------



## xu93texas (May 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle, Loving the braidout!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 15, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Don't have the shampoo but I swear by the condish.  I think my hair will need to be 90%+ dry before I can get a decent set out of it. Need to try some of that poo.



I CW then detangled and de-shed.  I then aplied DB daily leave-in, PM super skinny serum and Nairobi setting foam.  I made sure to only use a teeny bit of each product.  I made sure to detangle as often as possible with my fine tooth comb as I braided each section, 7 corns rolls in all.  I braided all the way to the ends and chose not to curl them.  My only mistake was parting my sections, this left hard visible parts.  

I'm wondering if you dry set and then spray water on them and then air dry.  What exactly don't you like about your sets??  Are they frizzy? Scalpy?  Lack a uniform pattern??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 15, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1
> 
> sorry to get back, i didn't get my mention KiwiStyle.  for detangling, i used my fingers first.  when my hair was about 85% dry, i used my seamless jumbo rake comb.  it took my an hour to get gentle, but i was able to get through my hair without causing any breakage.  since i am shedding now, i have to use a comb.
> 
> oh and i did cut those two pieces out.  i feel relieved and ready to move forward.  i do have some hair covering those spots.  i just won't wear my hair down for a very long time.  maybe by the end of the year or beginning.



I need to go and read what's going on, two spots??  I think I remember reading about gum in your hair and/or using MN??  Whatever the case, I'm glad you found the courage to cut the pieces and move on.  As for hiding your hair for the duration of 2013, I am going to send you a present if you can do it.  I don't think you can do it because you will be itching to let all that pretty hair swang, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 15, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Relaxers are no joke, that's for sure!  the chems can damage skin as well as hair. The combination of the right regi, right products and careful styling makes all the difference for retention. If you have hair on your head then it's growing, maybe not as fast as you like but it is growing. Protection is the key.  I was clueless about runoff from rinsing my relaxer but I've learned from the ladies here on LHCF how to protect my already relaxed hair during my touch ups among other things. Ive been chemically processed since I was a little girl-there was a brief stint with a curl--yes i said curl!  I thought my hair wouldn't grow. I just got a trim on Saturday back to APL to get rid of some PRE-LHCF ends. Good luck on your HHJ.



Girl don't feel bad, I had a curl too, lol!  From grades 6th-8th .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 15, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Very pretty KiWiStyle



Thanks divachyk ).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 15, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Too darned cute, girl!  Is that a twist out?



Thanks Cattypus1!  It's a braid out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 15, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Ooh, I'm not even one week post.  I'll be doing my post relaxer wash tomorrow night.  I'm going to be relaxing in August, not sure when.  How long are you stretching this time?



xu93texas did you post your relaxer results??  Are you stretching beyond 12 weeks this go round?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 15, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, Loving the braidout!!



Thanks lady ;-)).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (May 15, 2013)

Hey buddies! Y'all have been MIA! Anywho, I am stretching my relaxer even longer til August. I have installed crochet braids and I just want to test the leave it alone let it gro theory. Will be washing DCing every 2 weeks and will take down and redo after 4weeks.


----------



## Kim0105 (May 15, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey buddies! Y'all have been MIA! Anywho, I am stretching my relaxer even longer til August. I have installed crochet braids and I just want to test the leave it alone let it gro theory. Will be washing DCing every 2 weeks and will take down and redo after 4weeks.


 
Hey Buddy! I've been super busy with home, school and life in general.  Right now my hair is rowed in a beehive and under a wig daily.  Have fun with your stretch.  I feel like I keep changing my mind on when to relax.  Now it's scheduled for next weekend at just over 20 weeks post.  I wanna see if I can keep it at 20 weeks each time as the next stretch would end just before my birthday in October.

I will let you know what really happens and will post pics for sure when I relax.  I tried crochet braids over a year ago but find that I can't keep any extentions or the like in for longer than 2 weeks.  This weekend I'll clarify, do an aphogee 2 min protein treatment and steam with a moisturizing deep conditioner.  Hair will be in a bun for the next week until touch up time.


----------



## xu93texas (May 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas did you post your relaxer results?? Are you stretching beyond 12 weeks this go round?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
KiWiStyle,  I didn't post my relaxer results.  I was so busy packing for our trip to New Orleans for Mother's Day weekend, so I didn't get a chance to do it.  My hair relaxed well this time.  I'm getting ready to do my post relaxer wash.  My hair did grow a lot, but I had to get another trim to give my hair some kind of shape/style. So right now, I'm in between pixie and EL.  From now on, I'll only be dusting with each relaxer.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 16, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey Buddy! I've been super busy with home, school and life in general.  Right now my hair is rowed in a beehive and under a wig daily.  Have fun with your stretch.  I feel like I keep changing my mind on when to relax.  Now it's scheduled for next weekend at just over 20 weeks post.  I wanna see if I can keep it at 20 weeks each time as the next stretch would end just before my birthday in October.
> 
> I will let you know what really happens and will post pics for sure when I relax.  I tried crochet braids over a year ago but find that I can't keep any extentions or the like in for longer than 2 weeks.  This weekend I'll clarify, do an aphogee 2 min protein treatment and steam with a moisturizing deep conditioner.  Hair will be in a bun for the next week until touch up time.


We just keep going and going huh?! Lol! I didn't cornrow my hair very well this time so this might only last two weeks before I take it down and redo it! Plus I didn't get a chance to trim before because I lost my scissors and that worries me a bit but my ends were fine. I know for sure that unless I have braids or a weave in my hair I will not stretch past 20 weeks again until my hair is longer and I can do more styles with it! I can't wait to see what it ur hair looks like! All that growth you got over there!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 16, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,  I didn't post my relaxer results.  I was so busy packing for our trip to New Orleans for Mother's Day weekend, so I didn't get a chance to do it.  My hair relaxed well this time.  I'm getting ready to do my post relaxer wash.  My hair did grow a lot, but I had to get another trim to give my hair some kind of shape/style. So right now, I'm in between pixie and EL.  From now on, I'll only be dusting with each relaxer.



I hope you had a great time on vacation AND a successful relaxer?  YAY!!  I'm with you on doing more frequent dusting.  I don't have an exact schedule but I do plan to dust my ends on a regular basis.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 16, 2013)

5 weeks post this Saturday.  Going for my third consecutive 20 -week stretch (although my last stretch was 22 weeks because I got so lazy).  After this 20 week stretch that I am currently in, I will trim 1-3 inches and lessen my stretches to 12-15 weeks.  Three relaxers in 60 weeks (1 year and 8 weeks) is pretty damn good for me.  I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 16, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> lamaria211 I saw your post and followed suite. LOL. I asked you about the Science of Black hair. How is it?  I am thinking about getting it. We are still on course!!! Yeah Buddy!!!



Great IM so glad we're still buddies! The book is great IM mad I waited so long to purchase it, IM really learning alot


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (May 16, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Great IM so glad we're still buddies! The book is great IM mad I waited so long to purchase it, IM really learning alot



Yeah buddy. That long stretch did nothing for me...i learned a lot but i don't think i want to go that long again. I'm getting that book too. I'm ready.

Suny


----------



## sunnieb (May 16, 2013)

MizzBFly - did you get a buddy?


----------



## LexiDior (May 16, 2013)

Ok I want to relax this weekend, preferably on Sunday, anyone else??


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 17, 2013)

You girls have all the fun here,I want in.lol

No for real, I would love to hve a hair buddy or buddies.
I really need some help and encouragement to go all the way to 18 weeks.
I am planning on relaxing my hair July 27th or 29th
Anyone relaxing around that time?

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Babygrowth (May 17, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> You girls have all the fun here,I want in.lol
> 
> No for real, I would love to hve a hair buddy or buddies.
> I really need some help and encouragement to go all the way to 18 weeks.
> ...



Hyacinthe I am! But I will be around 8 months post! You can join my buddy group! We are kind of all over the place. My regular stretch is 18-20 weeks. Kim0105 MissyB sckri23 Angelinhell


----------



## Kim0105 (May 17, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> You girls have all the fun here,I want in.lol
> 
> No for real, I would love to hve a hair buddy or buddies.
> I really need some help and encouragement to go all the way to 18 weeks.
> ...



Hyacinths, like Babygrowth said you are free to join us.  We are a bit over the place (I am relaxing next week at 20weeks post),


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I need to go and read what's going on, two spots??  I think I remember reading about gum in your hair and/or using MN??  Whatever the case, I'm glad you found the courage to cut the pieces and move on.  As for hiding your hair for the duration of 2013, I am going to send you a present if you can do it.  I don't think you can do it because you will be itching to let all that pretty hair swang, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



it got real and i cut those two pieces out. i posted pics in the other thread.  i washed my hair and it turned on me again!  i had to cut a smaller piece.  my hair was so tangled.  now i have to make sure i remove all of the shed hairs before i even think about letting anything with moisture touch it.  

now i am going to challenge myself.  i bought a few flowers and some hair clips.  i am going to buy some more hair candy and try to make the most of my bun.  i just feel defeated right now, but it's just hair.  it will grow back.  i also bought some motions moisture plus conditioner and couple of detangling combs, a diffuser, and some jamaican black castor oil


----------



## xu93texas (May 17, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> it got real and i cut those two pieces out. i posted pics in the other thread. i washed my hair and it turned on me again! i had to cut a smaller piece. my hair was so tangled. now i have to make sure i remove all of the shed hairs before i even think about letting anything with moisture touch it.
> 
> *now i am going to challenge myself. i bought a few flowers and some hair clips. i am going to buy some more hair candy and try to make the most of my bun. i just feel defeated right now, but it's just hair. it will grow back. i also bought some motions moisture plus conditioner and couple of detangling combs, a diffuser, and some jamaican black castor oil*


 

You can do it! This is just a minor setback. Please don't feel defeated. Your hair will grow back. (It's so thick and pretty!) I'm sure you're loving the new hair candy. Just think of it as bunning your way to BSL/MBL.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 17, 2013)

yeah I am in a buddy group! Im so excited!
 girls!
I have no clue how to go about mentioning....


----------



## GrowAHead (May 17, 2013)

I'm relaxing on Saturday... I had the most difficult detangling session that I've EVER had yesterday - it was awful.   I'm not sure if it was because I air dried earlier this week (not a normal thing for me) or what - but I'm throwing in the towel.  16 weeks may be my max.  Rozlewis Hairroots l:




Sorry for the low resolution - my phone is acting up.


----------



## xu93texas (May 17, 2013)

^^That's a lot of ng!


----------



## GrowAHead (May 17, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> ^^That's a lot of ng!



Every time I try to part it my hair is like " Welcome to the jungle!!!"


----------



## xu93texas (May 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Don't give up on it, try it on the weekend. I promise you that Roux Porosity Control Shampoo and Conditioner cured my highly porous hair. Before, when doing the porosity test, my strands would sink all the way down to the bottom of the glass, now they sit on top of the water. It's worth a try and I swear by it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I've been hearing a lot about the Roux Porosity Control.  I need to purchase this. I remember my stylist used to use this on my hair a long time ago.  I also need to do the porosity test on my hair strands.


----------



## xu93texas (May 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle,  I'm sorry that the Chlorella didn't work for you.  I know that detox stage is rough, but so worth it!  I hope you get back to drinking your green smoothies again!


----------



## MizzBFly (May 17, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @MizzBFly - did you get a buddy?


 
Not yet, crossed fingers & eyes....anyone...  ..lol

I love these smilies


----------



## klsjackson (May 17, 2013)

Mande30 mschristine 

I'm self relaxing tomorrow. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Mande30 (May 17, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30 @mschristine
> 
> I'm self relaxing tomorrow. I can't take it anymore.


 
klsjackson

ME TO!!!!


----------



## mschristine (May 18, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Mande30 mschristine
> 
> I'm self relaxing tomorrow. I can't take it anymore.



Just bought some new products...not relaxing for a while. I want to let my hair in the top and the middle to grow some more since I'm not relaxing the back for a long while. Need to make sure that area will be covered while the damage is growing out. Good luck tomorrow! I wanna see some pics!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 18, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> You girls have all the fun here,I want in.lol
> 
> No for real, I would love to hve a hair buddy or buddies.
> I really need some help and encouragement to go all the way to 18 weeks.
> ...



I'm almost 6 weeks post and planning on going 16 which takes me to July 31. I have lots of buddies, we're all over the place and you're welcome to join us.  The more the merrier--it's a great support group!  xu93texas
KiWiStyle
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam
What do y'all think, got room for one more?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 18, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm almost 6 weeks post and planning on going 16 which takes me to July 31. I have lots of buddies, we're all over the place and you're welcome to join us.  The more the merrier--it's a great support group!
> What do y'all think, got room for one more?



plenty of room!  i am going to relax around the same time too.  i won't be doing much to my hair.  just keeping it in a bun.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 18, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> plenty of room!  i am going to relax around the same time too.  i won't be doing much to my hair.  just keeping it in a bun.



I know you had a time with the mn this week...looks like you're getting back on track from your posts.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 18, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm almost 6 weeks post and planning on going 16 which takes me to July 31. I have lots of buddies, we're all over the place and you're welcome to join us.  The more the merrier--it's a great support group!  xu93texas
> KiWiStyle
> shortdub78
> yoli184
> ...



There's plenty of room! I'm relaxing around July 10th at 12 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 18, 2013)

shortdub78, KiWiStyle and Cattypus1
Is there room for me? I already have 2 hair buddies, but could always use more. I'll be relaxing on July 31st as well at 13 1/2 weeks post.


----------



## MGA2013 (May 18, 2013)

I need a buddy! Cause I ain't make it to my goal stretch of 24 weeks (made it to 23 weeks) but now that I'm figuring out products that can help my stretches. I know I'll make it to 24 !!!


Currently 3 weeks post!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 18, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I know you had a time with the mn this week...looks like you're getting back on track from your posts.



Yes!  had a good hair day today.  i just read something about castor oil causing shedding?  i have to look into that.  i don't need nothing causing me to shed more.  i wanna thicken up my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78, KiWiStyle and Cattypus1
> Is there room for me? I already have 2 hair buddies, but could always use more. I'll be relaxing on July 31st as well at 13 1/2 weeks post.



yes!  come and join us!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78, KiWiStyle and Cattypus1
> Is there room for me? I already have 2 hair buddies, but could always use more. I'll be relaxing on July 31st as well at 13 1/2 weeks post.



Yeah, girl!  Lets get our grow on!


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 18, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> There's plenty of room! I'm relaxing around July 10th at 12 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



July 5th will make 14 weeks for me. I'm going to see if I can make it that far. So far my longest stretch has only been 10 weeks...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 18, 2013)

I really need to due the following: Wash my big behind head. But out of sheer laziness...I'm probably not. There's always tomorrow .


----------



## Hairroots (May 18, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> GrowAHead and Hairroots, I am planning to do a hard protein treatment this weekend with a good moisturizing DC to prepare for my touch-up the following week on the 24th. I will be leaving for Disney on Friday the 25th so I thought about waiting another week until I return but I have seen some breakage so I want to relax sooner than later. I am looking forward to relaxing these roots.



Hey ladies Rozlewis and GrowAHead. I had to renew my subscription. Rozlewis did you do your hardcore protein treatment this weekend? If you are experiencing breakage, i think it would do your hair some good. specially since you're about to relax soon. Sounds like your hair needs the strength. Enjoy Disney.


----------



## Hairroots (May 18, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> I'm relaxing on Saturday... I had the most difficult detangling session that I've EVER had yesterday - it was awful.   I'm not sure if it was because I air dried earlier this week (not a normal thing for me) or what - but I'm throwing in the towel.  16 weeks may be my max.  Rozlewis Hairroots l:
> 
> 
> View attachment 209481
> ...



Rozlewis did you use a detangler? I alway use silken child before i put a comb to my hair.


----------



## Hairroots (May 18, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Hairroots Rozlewis ... So this Saturday I'm 16 weeks... whoa!  I'm thinking about going for 20, but on my last wash day I saw a little increase in shedding... so I may be taking the plunge soon.
> 
> In exciting news - I did what I consider to be my first successful air dry!!!  If they always worked out like this I'd do them all the time.  It was last weekend and I just was NOT feeling detangling all this new growth to roller set.  So I air dried with a scarf for an hour or so (my hair was still damp) - threw in some leave ins and put 4 big country twists in my hair.   I went to sleep not knowing what was going to happen - but I'm so glad it worked out in the morning!!!
> 
> ...



Hey GrowAHead. I'm glad your air drying experience turned out wells. I think you can make it to 20 weeks. Your hair looks very healthily. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hairroots (May 18, 2013)

Checking in! GrowAHead and Rozlewis I'm at 10 weeks today. It seems like this stretch is taking forever. I did a deep conditioning under my steamer for 1 hour today and air dried in 4 twists. I'll wear my twist out tomorrow and then back to my weekly bun.


----------



## MissyB (May 18, 2013)

Hey Ladies!!!! Babygrowth, sckri23, Angelinhell, kim1015, Hyacinthe

I just hit 12 weeks post on Friday and aside from my edges feeling a bit puffy I think I'm good for a few more weeks. I don't want to push it and risk breakage or crazy shedding so I'm not sure when my touch up will happen. How do you all determine when it's that time?  I'm loving the thick feeling of my new growth! I have to remind myself to keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I really need to due the following: Wash my big behind head. But out of sheer laziness...I'm probably not. There's always tomorrow .



You're not alone.  I need to wash and henna but it didn't happen today and probably won't happen tomorrow either. Monday is looking ideal right about now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle

I wanted to Hendigo so badly about a month ago....and then the urge just went away. I honestly have the slightest idea why


----------



## Babygrowth (May 19, 2013)

MissyB said:


> Hey Ladies!!!! Babygrowth, sckri23, Angelinhell, kim1015, Hyacinthe
> 
> I just hit 12 weeks post on Friday and aside from my edges feeling a bit puffy I think I'm good for a few more weeks. I don't want to push it and risk breakage or crazy shedding so I'm not sure when my touch up will happen. How do you all determine when it's that time?  I'm loving the thick feeling of my new growth! I have to remind myself to keep my hands out of my hair.



Hey MissyB! For me, when I'm ready to see my scalp again is when I will relax. Since I discovered my new reggie I haven't had any problems with excessive shedding or breakage so I keep going. I love the feel of my new growth too!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 19, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I wanted to Hendigo so badly about a month ago....and then the urge just went away. I honestly have the slightest idea why



I got the urge last week...got my henna in the bowl right now for dye release.  Gotta get some potting soil for my mosquito plant and by the time I finish repotting my plants, I'll be ready to get my hendigo on.


----------



## naija24 (May 19, 2013)

For ladies with shorter hair lengths and don't use wigs or braids, how do you all manage with new growth without using heat?


----------



## Stacia82 (May 19, 2013)

naija24 said:


> For ladies with shorter hair lengths and don't use wigs or braids, how do you all manage with new growth without using heat?



I am definitely not an expert but I will say this about shorter lengths, you have an advantage! Since your hair doesn't touch your clothes, you have less of the breakage risk as long as your hair is properly hydrated. Try to work with your length and not hide it. Twists, Bantu knot outs, and braid outs all work well with shorter hair. Don't focus on making it straight, that will frustrate you and make you reach for heat! Hth


----------



## GrowAHead (May 19, 2013)

Hairroots said:


> Checking in! GrowAHead and Rozlewis I'm at 10 weeks today. It seems like this stretch is taking forever. I did a deep conditioning under my steamer for 1 hour today and air dried in 4 twists. I'll wear my twist out tomorrow and then back to my weekly bun.



I took the plunge and did a touch up this weekend at 16 weeks.  My hair was HAPPY!    I'll post some pics of the after results soon


----------



## Loving (May 19, 2013)

KhandiB I got my touchup on Saturday. I think I am BSL.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 19, 2013)

Loving said:


> KhandiB I got my touchup on Saturday. I think I am BSL.



Congrats on making BSL!!  Your hair is looking fabulous!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 19, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I wanted to Hendigo so badly about a month ago....and then the urge just went away. I honestly have the slightest idea why



The urge will come back and really soon if you have grays popping thru left and right like me ;-)).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 19, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> July 5th will make 14 weeks for me. I'm going to see if I can make it that far. So far my longest stretch has only been 10 weeks...



I hope you can make your goal but please keep in mind that 4 weeks is a big difference.  Don't hesitate to relax if you start having major tangling and breakage by 12 weeks.  At least by then you will have surpassed your own record of 10 weeks  .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I got the urge last week...got my henna in the bowl right now for dye release.  Gotta get some potting soil for my mosquito plant and by the time I finish repotting my plants, I'll be ready to get my hendigo on.



I've had the urge for about a month now.  At lease I removed the box from the freezer last night, that's a step in the right direction ;-).  I just washed and DC and will just m&s then bun today.  I'm might mix it tonight to apply in the morning.  I'm going 100 % henna this time, no indigo :•O!  I'll post results when I do it, it's time for a slight change...Lawd help me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I've had the urge for about a month now.  At lease I removed the box from the freezer last night, that's a step in the right direction ;-).  I just washed and DC and will just m&s then bun today.  I'm might mix it tonight to apply in the morning.  I'm going 100 % henna this time, no indigo :•O!  I'll post results when I do it, it's time for a slight change...Lawd help me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



A slight change?  100% Henna turned my gray hair a fire engine red mixed with some crazy orange!  I could not go to work the next day!  LOL I had this red-orange halo that looks some kind of crazy!  Never again for me, good luck. I gotta have the indigo...I'm kind of sad that my mix has darkened my natural color which was a med brown with some really nice highlights.  I really would not have cared about the grays except they were right in the front and did exactly the opposite of what the rest of my hair was doing.  I'm all hendigo-ed up now, got my twists in and air drying on my deck.  What kind of Henna do you like?


----------



## caramelqt3683 (May 19, 2013)

Checking in... Today I self-relaxed with Mizani Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp Rhelaxer. Feels so good! I'm glad I made it to 12 weeks but I may stretch longer next time. We'll see!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (May 19, 2013)

hairrotts, I did the hardcore protein and my hair feels so good. I always do a hard protein the week before my relaxer to give it some extra strength before the relaxer. I am excited about my relaxer. I had my hair down this weekend and used a little direct heat.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 19, 2013)

GrowAHead, 16 weeks is a nice stretch. I usually go to 13 weeks. I think I will push to 16 weeks next time. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## GrowAHead (May 19, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> GrowAHead, 16 weeks is a nice stretch. I usually go to 13 weeks. I think I will push to 16 weeks next time. Can't wait to see your pics.



Hairroots Rozlewis

Here are some pics - had fun with a new app I downloaded on my phone.  I'll have to do an "official" check with my trusty red bra to see how much longer I have until BSL.  I'm still hoping to make it by Oct/Nov timeframe.  

The pic below is after a rollerset on purple magnetics and just letting it drop.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> A slight change?  100% Henna turned my gray hair a fire engine red mixed with some crazy orange!  I could not go to work the next day!  LOL I had this red-orange halo that looks some kind of crazy!  Never again for me, good luck. I gotta have the indigo...I'm kind of sad that my mix has darkened my natural color which was a med brown with some really nice highlights.  I really would not have cared about the grays except they were right in the front and did exactly the opposite of what the rest of my hair was doing.  I'm all hendigo-ed up now, got my twists in and air drying on my deck.  What kind of Henna do you like?



Girl you got me scared now, maybe I won't do the all henna application?  Luckily for me I have no current clients and so I have been a SAHM of lately.  I'm with you, I did not want to change my natural brown color that also has natural highlights but the deep auburn of the henna in the bright sunlight has really grown on me.  I don't have much gray in the front, most of it is hidden plus a long and wide streak in the back.  

I see you got yours out the way and I still didn't mix mine.  I am so not in the mood :-(.  I use Jamila Henna from Henna Sooq.  I bought enough during Black Friday to last all of 2013 but at the rate I'm going, I may have some for 2014 too.  I keep mine in the freezer.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 20, 2013)

MissyB said:


> Hey Ladies!!!! Babygrowth, sckri23, Angelinhell, kim1015, Hyacinthe
> 
> I just hit 12 weeks post on Friday and aside from my edges feeling a bit puffy I think I'm good for a few more weeks. I don't want to push it and risk breakage or crazy shedding so I'm not sure when my touch up will happen. How do you all determine when it's that time?  I'm loving the thick feeling of my new growth! I have to remind myself to keep my hands out of my hair.



As long as my hair is not acting up I keep going until I hit my relaxer date.
This is the 1st time I'm stretching until 18 weeks,I hope all goes well.
My last stretch I went to 16 weeks without any shedding or breakage.
I love to play in NG as well

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Kim0105 (May 20, 2013)

Hey buddies @ Babygrowth, Angelinhell, sckri23, MissyB, Hyacinthe

I went ahead and relaxed on Saturday at just over 19 weeks.


----------



## Kim0105 (May 20, 2013)

Can't figure out how to add more pics so the next 3 posts will be pics. Not sure why this photo posted sideways.


----------



## Kim0105 (May 20, 2013)

This shot is from March


----------



## Kim0105 (May 20, 2013)

So the plan is to stretch for 20 weeks until October.  I'll relax 2 weeks before my birthday and hopefully I'll be inching past APL.  Gonna be bunning and protecting my ends until then. Can someone please tell me how to post multiple photos in one post?  Thanks.


----------



## Mande30 (May 20, 2013)

caramelqt3683 said:


> Checking in... Today I self-relaxed with Mizani Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp Rhelaxer. Feels so good! I'm glad I made it to 12 weeks but I may stretch longer next time. We'll see!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
caramelqt3683

I relaxed with the same thing on Saturday.  This is my second time with the Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp.  This is a keeper.

klsjackson  Did you relax?


----------



## Loving (May 20, 2013)

^^ I used the same relaxer too! Love it!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 20, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> caramelqt3683
> 
> I relaxed with the same thing on Saturday.  This is my second time with the Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp.  This is a keeper.
> 
> klsjackson  Did you relax?



is that a lye or no lye.  i wanna go back to mizani for my next relaxer.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 20, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> The urge will come back and really soon if you have grays popping thru left and right like me ;-)).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



henna just seems like a bunch of work to me, but i stay curious.  i'm scared i will jack up my hair.  i stay jackin up my hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 20, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl you got me scared now, maybe I won't do the all henna application?  Luckily for me I have no current clients and so I have been a SAHM of lately.  I'm with you, I did not want to change my natural brown color that also has natural highlights but the deep auburn of the henna in the bright sunlight has really grown on me.  I don't have much gray in the front, most of it is hidden plus a long and wide streak in the back.
> 
> I see you got yours out the way and I still didn't mix mine.  I am so not in the mood :-(.  I use Jamila Henna from Henna Sooq.  I bought enough during Black Friday to last all of 2013 but at the rate I'm going, I may have some for 2014 too.  I keep mine in the freezer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Just thought I'd save a Sista from a crazy red-orange experience...LOL!  I use Moroccan Henna for two reasons-- one, it has a quick dye release-about two hours and two, the dye is more red-brown than red-orange.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 20, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> henna just seems like a bunch of work to me, but i stay curious.  i'm scared i will jack up my hair.  i stay jackin up my hair.



I'm going to need you to hold still for a while...nothing new, extreme, NOTHING.  Be scared...very scared.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (May 20, 2013)

Loving - Wow!!! Looks awesome!!! 

Congrats on BSL!!



Loving said:


> KhandiB I got my touchup on Saturday. I think I am BSL.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Just thought I'd save a Sista from a crazy red-orange experience...LOL!  I use Moroccan Henna for two reasons-- one, it has a quick dye release-about two hours and two, the dye is more red-brown than red-orange.



I am definitely going to try it next year...rolls eyes because I have a half dozen boxes of Jamila Henna in my freezer.  I could have used the quick dye release today...btw I mixed my henna at 6:30a and will apply it sound 4:30.  

Can I do an indigo afterwards if my henna turns out to red/orange??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 20, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> henna just seems like a bunch of work to me, but i stay curious.  i'm scared i will jack up my hair.  i stay jackin up my hair.



Henna definitely is a bunch of work!  for me it is worth it to rid myself of the evil gray experience and make my hair stronger and thicker in the process.  At my age, I need all the thickness I can get--it's all downhill from here. .


----------



## Loving (May 20, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> @Loving - Wow!!! Looks awesome!!!
> 
> Congrats on BSL!!


KhandiB Thanks girl!!!


----------



## KhandiB (May 20, 2013)

Loving - No Prob!!!

I failed in my color attempt this past week.  I was going for a red, and I just got tint, so mad, ahaha 








Loving said:


> KhandiB Thanks girl!!!


----------



## Loving (May 20, 2013)

KhandiB I love it! It's shiny and the color is not loud!


----------



## KhandiB (May 20, 2013)

Loving - Thanks! but it is one of those colors you can only see in the sun and bright lights, lol, not what I was looking for!



Loving said:


> KhandiB I love it! It's shiny and the color is not loud!


----------



## klsjackson (May 20, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @caramelqt3683
> 
> I relaxed with the same thing on Saturday.  This is my second time with the Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp.  This is a keeper.
> 
> @klsjackson  Did you relax?



Mande30:  Yes! I relaxed.  It was none too soon.  I did not get a chance to take any pics.  I will try to take some when I shampoo this week.  I used ORS Normal Lye.  I'm pretty much pleased with the results, but I did not get the crown as straight as I would have liked.  I will do a corrective relaxer on that portion later. The other portions turned out great!


----------



## Mande30 (May 20, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30: Yes! I relaxed. It was none too soon. I did not get a chance to take any pics. I will try to take some when I shampoo this week. I used ORS Normal Lye. I'm pretty much pleased with the results, but I did not get the crown as straight as I would have liked. I will do a corrective relaxer on that portion later. The other portions turned out great!


 
klsjackson

Can't wait to see the pictures.  I posted my results in the "Reveal" thread.  I am going for the usual 12 weeks this time.  What about you?


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Henna definitely is a bunch of work!  for me it is worth it to rid myself of the evil gray experience and make my hair stronger and thicker in the process.  At my age, I need all the thickness I can get--it's all downhill from here. .



I just did an all henna treatment...wish me luck!  I learned today that the 2012 Jamila Henna Crop releases dye much faster in 3.5-4 hours.  I let it sit for 4 hours, applied and will rinse after 5 hours.  My DH is going to flip if its to orange/red but ask me if I care?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## klsjackson (May 20, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> klsjackson
> 
> Can't wait to see the pictures.  I posted my results in the "Reveal" thread.  I am going for the usual 12 weeks this time.  What about you?



Mande30: I saw your reveal pics, very nice! I really want to stretch 12 weeks, but not at the expense of my hair health.  I was starting to experience breakage at week 9. So I'm gonna do a minimum of 8 weeks and take it week by week after


----------



## Hairroots (May 20, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> hairrotts, I did the hardcore protein and my hair feels so good. I always do a hard protein the week before my relaxer to give it some extra strength before the relaxer. I am excited about my relaxer. I had my hair down this weekend and used a little direct heat.[/QUOTE
> [USER=362437]Rozlewis[/USER]wis. Your hair looks very healthy. Your relaxe turned out nice.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 20, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I just did an all henna treatment...wish me luck!  I learned today that the 2012 Jamila Henna Crop releases dye much faster in 3.5-4 hours.  I let it sit for 4 hours, applied and will rinse after 5 hours.  My DH is going to flip if its to orange/red but ask me if I care?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You so crazy...LOL!  Good luck, girl.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 20, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft

Hey, ladies...anybody heard of the Chi Enviro Smoother?  Know anybody who uses it?  Heard any results?  I just decided to make the switch to Linange Butter Cream Texturizer instead of Mizani BB Sensitive Scalp.  I just got a 4 lb. jar in the mail...I don't know what possessed me, I might hate it but I don't think so. Anyway, I just heard about the Chi and it really sounds lovely if it works-no chems, no heat except to straighten when you want it straight and you can color without damage.  I'm debating on whether to send the Linange back and go Chi.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Hey, ladies...anybody heard of the Chi Enviro Smoother?  Know anybody who uses it?  Heard any results?  I just decided to make the switch to Linange Butter Cream Texturizer instead of Mizani BB Sensitive Scalp.  I just got a 4 lb. jar in the mail...I don't know what possessed me, I might hate it but I don't think so. Anyway, I just heard about the Chi and it really sounds lovely if it works-no chems, no heat except to straighten when you want it straight and you can color without damage.  I'm debating on whether to send the Linange back and go Chi.



I've never heard of it.  If you decide to get it, first check the return policy.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MizzBFly (May 20, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> @hairrotts, I did the hardcore protein and my hair feels so good. I always do a hard protein the week before my relaxer to give it some extra strength before the relaxer. I am excited about my relaxer. I had my hair down this weekend and used a little direct heat.


 
this is so true  Rozlewis, when I do Aphogee 2 my hair feels so soft and strong and fluffy. I know some people are protein sensitive but this is good info, beacuse alot of women think that end result is hard hair


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 20, 2013)

Cattypus1

I too never heard of it. I can vouch for the Linange though. I love the stuff. If you want texture retention, you definitely get it with this product .


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 20, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> I too never heard of it. I can vouch for the Linange though. I love the stuff. If you want texture retention, you definitely get it with this product .



Have you used the relaxer or the Texturizer?


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 20, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I've never heard of it.  If you decide to get it, first check the return policy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm still researching. I'm not going to do anything until July and I don't know how it would like my already relaxed hair.  I've done lots of things to my hair since starting my HHJ and all of it was with the intention of texlaxing to WNG.  I would love a no-Chem alternative but I don't want to give up my length.


----------



## MissyB (May 20, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey buddies @ Babygrowth, @Angelinhell, @sckri23, @MissyB, @Hyacinthe
> 
> I went ahead and relaxed on Saturday at just over 19 weeks.



I see lots of growth lady!!!!!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Have you used the relaxer or the Texturizer?



The Texturizer


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 20, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> The Texturizer



You still using it or have you switched to another product?  If you've switched, do you mind if I ask why?


----------



## yoli184 (May 20, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft

Hi buddies....Have been M.I.A for a little way...Made some "minor" changes to my hair routine. Today I am 2 days short of 9 weeks post. Will relax @ 12 weeks post on 6/12. I will do a hard protein treatment before & after my touch up and reinstall another sew in on 6/19. 
I've been in 2 sew-ins since my last touch up on March 20, and my hair is doing great.  No damage....Im using ebony princess's method of removing sew-ins and it WORKS phenomenally!!!!! Thus, just for the purpose of making it to FULL BSL this year (......hoping to graze MBL as I am a lil less than 4 inches away ...),I am  protective styling my hair with sew-ins until the end of the year. I will try my first lace closure with my next installment. I want ALL my hair to be protected. Big reveal on December 23, 2013...


----------



## yoli184 (May 20, 2013)

It looks very pretty and healthy


----------



## yoli184 (May 20, 2013)

It looks very pretty and healthy...






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 20, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Hi buddies....Have been M.I.A for a little way...Made some "minor" changes to my hair routine. Today I am 2 days short of 9 weeks post. Will relax @ 12 weeks post on 6/12. I will do a hard protein treatment before & after my touch up and reinstall another sew in on 6/19.
> I've been in 2 sew-ins since my last touch up on March 20, and my hair is doing great.  No damage....Im using ebony princess's method of removing sew-ins and it WORKS phenomenally!!!!! Thus, just for the purpose of making it to FULL BSL this year (......hoping to graze MBL as I am a lil less than 4 inches away ...),I am  protective styling my hair with sew-ins until the end of the year. I will try my first lace closure with my next installment. I want ALL my hair to be protected. Big reveal on December 23, 2013...



Oh my, that was a total snub...I'm on the buddy list, too.


----------



## GrowAHead (May 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Oh my, that was a total snub...I'm on the buddy list, too.



I think it's official... ya'll have a buddy "gang"


----------



## yoli184 (May 20, 2013)

Oh.....My bad...I knew I missed someone......


----------



## yoli184 (May 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Oh my, that was a total snub...I'm on the buddy list, too.





 Oh... My bad... I knew I was missing someone


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Oh my, that was a total snub...I'm on the buddy list, too.



There is so many of us, lol!  I typed the @ sign in front of all your names in my notes app on my phone and made a list.  When I'm tagging our whole group, I just copy and paste the list and I'm done.  There is no way I can remember the spelling of all your names at first but now I got it...that is until we got our newest member yesterday ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 20, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I hope you can make your goal but please keep in mind that 4 weeks is a big difference.  Don't hesitate to relax if you start having major tangling and breakage by 12 weeks.  At least by then you will have surpassed your own record of 10 weeks  .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks yeah I can't wait to see how it goes. I just co-washed and installed some Bantu knots. On Thursday I'll shampoo wash and deep condition. I think washing twice a week might help with my stretch...we will see..

I am starting to run out of hairstyles though...I'm not big on buns at my current hair length.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 20, 2013)

I was about to post something and just put @ALL MY HAIR BUDDIES! . L-A-Z-Y!

I burst out laughing and logged off in shame . 

Cattypus1, xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam 

I didn't miss anyone did I?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 20, 2013)

@Altruisticoam

I'm going to need tips on those Bantu Knots. Your's always come out so beautiful . The last time I did a set my SO said the left side of my hair "Looks like it lost its best friend" then proceeded to make a sad face   ......Ole' Joker lol.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 20, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Oh... My bad... I knew I was missing someone



I'm all better now...thank you. LOL.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 20, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I was about to post something and just put @ALL MY HAIR BUDDIES! . L-A-Z-Y!
> 
> I burst out laughing and logged off in shame .
> 
> ...



Guuuuuurl, you betta stop it right now!


----------



## yoli184 (May 20, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I was about to post something and just put @ALL MY HAIR BUDDIES! . L-A-Z-Y!
> 
> I burst out laughing and logged off in shame .
> 
> ...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 20, 2013)

@yoli184

Thanks girl. Your hair is blingin' all over the place in your AVI


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 21, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I was about to post something and just put @ALL MY HAIR BUDDIES! . L-A-Z-Y!
> 
> I burst out laughing and logged off in shame .
> 
> ...



LMBO!  I would have hung my head in shame and kept that my little secret.  Lol, I wish it was that easy.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (May 21, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30: I saw your reveal pics, very nice! I really want to stretch 12 weeks, but not at the expense of my hair health. I was starting to experience breakage at week 9. So I'm gonna do a minimum of 8 weeks and take it week by week after


 
@klsjackson

I agree. I know that the point of stretching is hair health. But it defeats the purpose if you are loosing your hair because of it. I think thats just like different heads of hair don't all tolerate the same products and treatments, we also have different tolerance levels for stretching, but still have healthy hair......whether 8 or 9 weeks or 20 weeks. Do whats best for YOUR head.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 21, 2013)

Kim0105 did you self relax?


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Just thought I'd save a Sista from a crazy red-orange experience...LOL!  I use Moroccan Henna for two reasons-- one, it has a quick dye release-about two hours and two, the dye is more red-brown than red-orange.



Cattypus1 my henna only treatment came out really nice.  It has already began to oxidize sense yesterday.  My grays are still bright auburn but I don't mind because there aren't that many visible on my hairline.  I'm going to do a roller set this week once its finished oxidizing.  My hair felt really moisturized after my DC, I just M&S and now I'm bagging.


----------



## Kim0105 (May 21, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Kim0105 did you self relax?



Yes I did, with Mizani Butter Blends sensitive scalp.  The result was a little straighter than I like but it's ok.  I am loving the ease of washing and combing right now.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 21, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Yes I did, with Mizani Butter Blends sensitive scalp.  The result was a little straighter than I like but it's ok.  I am loving the ease of washing and combing right now.



I need to learn how to self relax im just sooo scurred
I used Mizani relaxer for quite some time but I switched to ORS for my last relaxer and I'm having mixed feelings about it seeing that certain parts were very under processed and it was harsher on my scalp that the BB.
I dont think I will do a corrective,I'll just see how it goes.


----------



## klsjackson (May 21, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson
> 
> I agree. I know that the point of stretching is hair health. But it defeats the purpose if you are loosing your hair because of it. I think thats just like different heads of hair don't all tolerate the same products and treatments, we also have different tolerance levels for stretching, but still have healthy hair......whether 8 or 9 weeks or 20 weeks. Do whats best for YOUR head.



Mande30:  Yes! and Amen!! Lol,my feelings exactly.  I wish I could go 20 weeks, I would be bald headed as a chicken .    My hair also can't take heavy protein or coconut oil.  I found out about coconut oil the hard way (breakage). I discovered that it acts like protein on my hair and I have to use some serious moisture DC behind it.  Oh well, I'm loving my hair right now and I have decided that as long as all goes well, I will continue to self-relax. (I plan to post some pics soon, like later today or tomorrow. My camera had to recharge)


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 21, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Altruisticoam
> 
> I'm going to need tips on those Bantu Knots. Your's always come out so beautiful . The last time I did a set my SO said the left side of my hair "Looks like it lost its best friend" then proceeded to make a sad face   ......Ole' Joker lol.



Aww thanks so much. I love them. The key for me is the let my hair air dry pretty much completely before installing them.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 my henna only treatment came out really nice.  It has already began to oxidize sense yesterday.  My grays are still bright auburn but I don't mind because there aren't that many visible on my hairline.  I'm going to do a roller set this week once its finished oxidizing.  My hair felt really moisturized after my DC, I just M&S and now I'm bagging.



I was wondering how your henna turned out. I'm glad your SO didn't have to hand you a hat...LOL.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I was wondering how your henna turned out. I'm glad your SO didn't have to hand you a hat...LOL.



Girl I would have handed it back to him, lol.  
This picture definitely does no justice in the color department.  You already know that the color intensifies in direct sunlight and when it's not loaded with moisturizer and EVCO. 





I'll post more after oxidation and after I cleanse and style in a few days. 

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle

your hair looks so healthy!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 21, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> your hair looks so healthy!



Thanks!  I have to say, I agree...I just need for that health to translate into length and thickness.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle

So pretty!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl I would have handed it back to him, lol.
> This picture definitely does no justice in the color department.  You already know that the color intensifies in direct sunlight and when it's not loaded with moisturizer and EVCO.
> 
> I'll post more after oxidation and after I cleanse and style in a few days.
> ...



See...I really, really love the color of your hair!  It looks like my natural color before I went indigo. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 21, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> So pretty!



Thank you...I want your hair.  Are you BSL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle 

*blush* You are so sweet! and yes I am BSL. Just hit it again in April  after a setbackish incident in December .


----------



## Babygrowth (May 22, 2013)

Kim0105 your hair looks great! Look at all that growth over there! You're making me want to relax!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> See...I really, really love the color of your hair!  It looks like my natural color before I went indigo. You did a beautiful job.



Thank you .  I was shaking in my boots thinking I would be fire orange, so glad that didn't happen.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (May 22, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30: Yes! and Amen!! Lol,my feelings exactly. I wish I could go 20 weeks, I would be bald headed as a chicken . My hair also can't take heavy protein or coconut oil. I found out about coconut oil the hard way (breakage). I discovered that it acts like protein on my hair and I have to use some serious moisture DC behind it. Oh well, I'm loving my hair right now and I have decided that as long as all goes well, I will continue to self-relax. (I plan to post some pics soon, like later today or tomorrow. My camera had to recharge)


 
klsjackson  Looking forward to the pictures.  I am glad your self relax went well.  I hope we both continue to have good results.


----------



## Kim0105 (May 22, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Kim0105 your hair looks great! Look at all that growth over there! You're making me want to relax!



Thanks, I can't wait for your touch up in August.  My next touch up will be at 20 weeks in October for my birthday. For this stretch I will be using Liquid Gold's Green Magic on my scalp.  I really like the consistency and smell..


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 22, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Aww thanks so much. I love them. The key for me is the let my hair air dry pretty much completely before installing them.



I'm inspired...I'm going to try this again.  This time at about 90% dry.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 how long are you stretching for??!  I'm "THINKING" of giving a 16-20 weeks stretch  another try. I need to thicken my hair more, my buns look pathetic.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MissyB (May 22, 2013)

(double post)


----------



## MissyB (May 22, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Thanks, I can't wait for your touch up in August.  My next touch up will be at 20 weeks in October for my birthday. For this stretch I will be using Liquid Gold's Green Magic on my scalp.  I really like the consistency and smell..



I was sooooo tempted to relax yesterday, but then I remembered that I  hadn't done the 2 step protein treatment last week AND I'd scratched my  head earlier. Heading to the store to get some olive oil edge control.  I'm going back and forth in my mind about doing a walk-in at the salon  for a wash & set. I've tried to do a roller set and ended up  frustrated, even after watching youtube tutorials.

Also, How do I delete my previous post?


----------



## Kim0105 (May 22, 2013)

MissyB said:


> I was sooooo tempted to relax yesterday, but then I remembered that I  hadn't done the 2 step protein treatment last week AND I'd scratched my  head earlier. Heading to the store to get some olive oil edge control.  I'm going back and forth in my mind about doing a walk-in at the salon  for a wash & set. I've tried to do a roller set and ended up  frustrated, even after watching youtube tutorials.
> 
> Also, How do I delete my previous post?



I ended relaxing just before 20 weeks because I didn't want to end up scratching my scalp.  I know if I waited I would have been digging into my scalp like a mad woman.  I do a series of medium and light protein (motions CPR and ors replenishing conditioner).  These seem to work for me.  I haven't a clue how to delete a previous post, sorry.


----------



## AlliCat (May 22, 2013)

Looking for a buddy 

*My Stats:*
Brastrap length
Last relaxer April 27 (almost 4 weeks post)
Thinking of a shorter stretch this time.. maybe until June
Relaxed with Optimum No-lye religiously for the past few years. Thinking of switching to lye


----------



## FelaShrine (May 22, 2013)

AlliCat have you noticed your hair as dry with the Optimum.

Theres a woman who goe sto my salon with that same relaxer..hers i believe is lo-lye..long hair but it has that dry loo, like no shine..and this is after watching her get wash and sets too


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 23, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft

Does any of you use S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer?  If yes, have you tried the new formula?  If yes, how do you like it??  

I just bought two bottles for $2.77 each and the new scent is really nice.  I've never used the original because I hated the scent so I don't have a comparison for its ability to keep my NG moisturizer.  A lot of ladies swear by this product.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Does any of you use S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer?  If yes, have you tried the new formula?  If yes, how do you like it??
> 
> ...



i can't find it.  where did you find it at?  i wonder if i will have to go to the city.  i'm out south.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> Looking for a buddy
> 
> *My Stats:*
> Brastrap length
> ...



you can join us!  i relaxed April 26 and i am going to relax again the end of June. i am going to switch back to lye too!  i am currently BSB.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 23, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i can't find it.  where did you find it at?  i wonder if i will have to go to the city.  i'm out south.



I picked it up at Meijer in Hammond, IN today but I grabbed the last two bottles.  I'm not sure who else is carrying the new formula.  It should be all over seeing that Luster's products are made right here in Chicago. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (May 23, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Does any of you use S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer?  If yes, have you tried the new formula?  If yes, how do you like it??
> 
> ...



KiWiStyle - Ooooo...ME! ME!  I definitely swear by my S-Curl.  And yes, I like the new scent/formula too.  I put 90% S-Curl + 10% Jojoba Oil in a spritz bottle, and that is how my new growth survives!  I am never with my SCurl/Jojoba mix once I get at least 8 weeks into my stretch.  Where did you get that price???  I would buy 5 large bottles at that price.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 23, 2013)

baddison said:


> KiWiStyle - Ooooo...ME! ME!  I definitely swear by my S-Curl.  And yes, I like the new scent/formula too.  I put 90% S-Curl + 10% Jojoba Oil in a spritz bottle, and that is how my new growth survives!  I am never with my SCurl/Jojoba mix once I get at least 8 weeks into my stretch.  Where did you get that price???  I would buy 5 large bottles at that price.



I bought the 8oz bottles at a local grocery store, Meijer.  The scent smells soo good, I can't wait to spritz my NG tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (May 24, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Thanks, I can't wait for your touch up in August.  My next touch up will be at 20 weeks in October for my birthday. For this stretch I will be using Liquid Gold's Green Magic on my scalp.  I really like the consistency and smell..


Girl, my crochet install is a mess now after two weeks! I'm taking it out. I'm going to prep my hair like I would if I was getting a relaxer and I may go ahead and do it on june 1st. I will install crochets again but Idk if I will do that or relax. I really want to try liquid gold green magic. I hear its pretty awesome.


MissyB said:


> I was sooooo tempted to relax yesterday, but then I remembered that I  hadn't done the 2 step protein treatment last week AND I'd scratched my  head earlier. Heading to the store to get some olive oil edge control.  I'm going back and forth in my mind about doing a walk-in at the salon  for a wash & set. I've tried to do a roller set and ended up  frustrated, even after watching youtube tutorials.
> 
> Also, How do I delete my previous post?



Rollersetting takes practice and patience. Just keep trying you will get it! I may be starting next month so we can try together. What supplies do you have?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I picked it up at Meijer in Hammond, IN today but I grabbed the last two bottles.  I'm not sure who else is carrying the new formula.  It should be all over seeing that Luster's products are made right here in Chicago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Indy Blvd? maybe i need to head over that way.


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 24, 2013)

Need some suggestions ladies,  I did a touch up with Linanage relaxer after being 24 weeks post.  I took my time smoothing it out for a straighter outcome.  I got the exact results I wanted but I didn't smooth my hair down far enough so I have a ring of unprocessed hair about 3 inches from my roots.  What should I do, I am concerned I will have breakage in the long run in this area.  Should I attempt to apply relaxer to just my ends in a few weeks??

Any ideas I am open.


----------



## Kim0105 (May 24, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Girl, my crochet install is a mess now after two weeks! I'm taking it out. I'm going to prep my hair like I would if I was getting a relaxer and I may go ahead and do it on june 1st. I will install crochets again but Idk if I will do that or relax. I really want to try liquid gold green magic. I hear its pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> Rollersetting takes practice and patience. Just keep trying you will get it! I may be starting next month so we can try together. What supplies do you have?



You could relax June 1st and do a shorter stretch if you want freshly relaxed hair for your birthday.  After that you could go back to the longer stretches.  Whichever you do I can't wait to see how much growth you have.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 24, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Indy Blvd? maybe i need to head over that way.



shortdub78 Yes, ma'am!  I did take the last two, maybe they have more in stock now or in the back.  I would call first...but it wouldn't be a wasted trip if you're going to get gas too.  

You need to hurry up and lose that "baby weight" so we can do a Chicago meet-up.  I can't believe one of my LHCF girls is so close!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Does any of you use S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer?  If yes, have you tried the new formula?  If yes, how do you like it??
> 
> ...



I love scurl but I didn't even know they had a new formula. When. I rebuy ill have to check it out.


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 24, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft @ KiWiStyle

Hey ladies I hope I got everyone (I used Kiwi's method of saving the names) 

Anywho I'm currently 8 weeks post and in order to continue my stretch I had braids installed. Not sure how long I will keep them. My goal is 2-3 weeks but my friend who did them said I may be able to get a month out of them...we will see. 

I hope this helps. I'm ready to see some serous growth


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 24, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft @ KiWiStyle
> 
> Hey ladies I hope I got everyone (I used Kiwi's method of saving the names)
> 
> ...



Those are cute and simple which makes for a fast take down...smart.  BTW, I didn't get your mention because you typed it wrong, you have a space between my name and the @.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 Yes, ma'am!  I did take the last two, maybe they have more in stock now or in the back.  I would call first...but it wouldn't be a wasted trip if you're going to get gas too.
> 
> You need to hurry up and lose that "baby weight" so we can do a Chicago meet-up.  I can't believe one of my LHCF girls is so close!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i know right!  i'm working on it!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey ladies I hope I got everyone (I used Kiwi's method of saving the names)
> 
> Anywho I'm currently 8 weeks post and in order to continue my stretch I had braids installed. Not sure how long I will keep them. My goal is 2-3 weeks but my friend who did them said I may be able to get a month out of them...we will see.
> 
> I hope this helps. I'm ready to see some serous growth



that is a very cute style!


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Those are cute and simple which makes for a fast take down...smart.  BTW, I didn't get your mention because you typed it wrong, you have a space between my name and the @.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes I noticed that after I posted. I'm slipping


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 24, 2013)

Altruisticoam 

You hair is always so pretty . 

KiWiStyle

I used Scurl when i first started my hair journey, so i can't remember whether it worked or not, but probably not. Glycerin for me is a miss for me in the Winter and I started my HHJ in January 2010, so it probably was a miss.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 24, 2013)

Hey Buddies,
MissyB Babygrowth sckri23 Angelinhell Kim0105
How yall doing? I gotta question,when you protective style how do you guys go about moisturizing and sealing?


----------



## Kim0105 (May 24, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Hey Buddies,
> MissyB Babygrowth sckri23 Angelinhell Kim0105
> How yall doing? I gotta question,when you protective style how do you guys go about moisturizing and sealing?



For the last 4-6 weeks of my stretch I had my hair rowed in a beehive and under a wig.  I would spray every night with my moisturizing oil mix (conditioner, castor oil and water - mostly water).  That worked for me.  For this stretch I plan to bun as it's too hot for my wigs.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 24, 2013)

Relaxer buddies GrowAHead and Hairroots, I went to the salon today and got my touch up. I was 13 weeks post. My hair feels so good. It is flowing, shiny, and looks healthy. I will trim my ends next week.

Next touch up will be sometime at the end of the summer.

How are you both doing?


----------



## Babygrowth (May 24, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Hey Buddies,
> MissyB Babygrowth sckri23 Angelinhell Kim0105
> How yall doing? I gotta question,when you protective style how do you guys go about moisturizing and sealing?



I made a spray mix with tea, protein condish, coconut oil mix, and some left over moisture spray but usually its just the first 3 because my hair is strong and soft. I use it every day or every other.


----------



## xu93texas (May 26, 2013)

@KiWiStyle, @Cattypus1, @Altruisticoam, @yoli184, @shortdub78, @EnExitStageLeft,

Hi buddies! I just wanted to give a warm welcome to @EnExitStageLeft! So glad you're hanging out with us.

So can we get an approximate date of everyone's next touch up?  I'll be relaxing sometime in August.  I'm stretching 13 weeks this time. Relaxing on August 8.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 26, 2013)

xu93texas

Awwwww thanks girl for the warm welcome....You guys are so awesome with all your support, knowledge and skills and what not lol . 

As for me I'll be relaxing at 13 1/2- 14 weeks post on July 31st. After this I will be going on a 16 week stretch from July 31st to November 22nd or 23rd . I'll be texlaxing just in time for Thanksgiving.


----------



## xu93texas (May 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> Awwwww thanks girl for the warm welcome....You guys are so awesome with all your support, knowledge and skills and what not lol .
> 
> As for me I'll be relaxing at 13 1/2- 14 weeks post on July 31st. After this I will be going on a 16 week stretch from July 31st to November 22nd or 23rd . I'll be texlaxing just in time for Thanksgiving.


 
You're welcome!  You know you gonna be my KomazaCare buddy!  I just went to the bss store to pick up another bottle of Califia Moisturizing Spray and Aloe my Hair Moisturizing Spray.  

I'll be relaxing right before Thanksgiving as well.  I definitely enjoy all the advice and tips on LHCF.   I definitely need it to get my hair growing again after I did the BC last year.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 26, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> You're welcome!  You know you gonna be my KomazaCare buddy!  I just went to the bss store to pick up another bottle of Califia Moisturizing Spray and Aloe my Hair Moisturizing Spray.
> 
> I'll be relaxing right before Thanksgiving as well.  I definitely enjoy all the advice and tips on LHCF.   I definitely need it to get my hair growing again after I did the BC last year.



[email protected] Komazacare Buddies, more like Komazacare Fiend Friends . Speaking of Komaza...Let me mosy on over there and pick up the Moku Braid Spray. I've been meaning to try it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 26, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle, @Cattypus1, @Altruisticoam, @yoli184, @shortdub78, @EnExitStageLeft,
> 
> Hi buddies! I just wanted to give a warm welcome to @EnExitStageLeft! So glad you're hanging out with us.
> 
> So can we get an approximate date of everyone's next touch up?  I'll be relaxing sometime in August.  I'm stretching 13 weeks this time. Relaxing on August 8.



I'm going for 16 weeks this time...July 31 is my planned date.


----------



## AlliCat (May 26, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> AlliCat have you noticed your hair as dry with the Optimum.
> 
> Theres a woman who goe sto my salon with that same relaxer..hers i believe is lo-lye..long hair but it has that dry loo, like no shine..and this is after watching her get wash and sets too



FelaShrine I do notice my hair is kind of dry with the Optimum. I'm not sure if it's dye to the brand itself or no-lye formulas in general. 

shortdub78 Yayy!! What's your regimen like these days?


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 26, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> FelaShrine I do notice my hair is kind of dry with the Optimum. I'm not sure if it's dye to the brand itself or no-lye formulas in general.
> 
> shortdub78 Yayy!! What's your regimen like these days?



No-lye is easier on the scalp and harder on the hair because of the deposits left on the hair. A good clarifying from time to time will help.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 26, 2013)

I'm trying to make it until August. That is not going to be easy at all. That will be 16 weeks if I can hold out that long.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 26, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I'm trying to make it until August. That is not going to be easy at all. That will be 16 weeks if I can hold out that long.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



I'm going for 16 weeks too, my stretch ends July 31.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 26, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle, @Cattypus1, @Altruisticoam, @yoli184, @shortdub78, @EnExitStageLeft,
> 
> Hi buddies! I just wanted to give a warm welcome to @EnExitStageLeft! So glad you're hanging out with us.
> 
> So can we get an approximate date of everyone's next touch up?  I'll be relaxing sometime in August.  I'm stretching 13 weeks this time. Relaxing on August 8.



Hey xu93texas ! I planned to relax around July 10th at 12 weeks but I'm going to see if I can go longer now that I am seeing the beauty in using S Curl No Drip moisturizer.  I'm going to play it by ear so anywhere between 12-16 weeks...7/10-8/7.  
Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 26, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle, @Cattypus1, @Altruisticoam, @yoli184, @shortdub78, @EnExitStageLeft,
> 
> Hi buddies! I just wanted to give a warm welcome to @EnExitStageLeft! So glad you're hanging out with us.
> 
> So can we get an approximate date of everyone's next touch up?  I'll be relaxing sometime in August.  I'm stretching 13 weeks this time. Relaxing on August 8.



I plan on relaxing at 14 weeks on July 5th. We will see how things go, as this will be my longest stretch ever.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey xu93texas ! I planned to relax around July 10th at 12 weeks but I'm going to see if I can go longer now that I am seeing the beauty in using S Curl No Drip moisturizer.  I'm going to play it by ear so anywhere between 12-16 weeks...7/10-8/7.
> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> ...



either the end of June or the first weekend of July.  it's hard to have new growth with all of this shedding going on.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 27, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> FelaShrine I do notice my hair is kind of dry with the Optimum. I'm not sure if it's dye to the brand itself or no-lye formulas in general.
> 
> shortdub78 Yayy!! What's your regimen like these days?



i wash and dc twice a week.  i air dry and bun.  i finger detangle, but now i have to use a comb to remove the shed hairs out.  i am going through postpartum shedding right now.

i just started using jbco on my scalp and ends a few times a week.  i m&s daily.

i would love to wear my hair down this summer, but i had so much knotting and tangles, i had to cut some of chunks of my hair out.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 27, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i wash and dc twice a week.  i air dry and bun.  i finger detangle, but now i have to use a comb to remove the shed hairs out.  i am going through postpartum shedding right now.
> 
> i just started using jbco on my scalp and ends a few times a week.  i m&s daily.
> 
> i would love to wear my hair down this summer, but i had so much knotting and tangles, i had to cut some of chunks of my hair out.



Don't forget porosity control...it will help with the slickness for the knotting and tangles.


----------



## xu93texas (May 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey xu93texas ! I planned to relax around July 10th at 12 weeks but I'm going to see if I can go longer now that I am seeing the beauty in using S Curl No Drip moisturizer.  I'm going to play it by ear so anywhere between 12-16 weeks...7/10-8/7.
> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> ...



Ok, great. I hope the S-Curl no drip moisturizer works out for you.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 27, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Ok, great. I hope the S-Curl no drip moisturizer works out for you.



Me too!  xu93texas is that you in your profile picture?!?!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (May 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Me too!  xu93texas is that you in your profile picture?!?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes, it's me rocking my pixie wig.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 27, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, it's me rocking my pixie wig.



Girl you are too cute and that pixie cut is you all day long!!! I know you're reaching for long hair buy "baby bye", LOL!!  Seriously, it suits you ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (May 27, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, it's me rocking my pixie wig.



too cute!  what wig is that?  i got one just like it.  it's from It's A Wig!


----------



## xu93texas (May 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl you are too cute and that pixie cut is you all day long!!! I know you're reaching for long hair buy "baby bye", LOL!!  Seriously, it suits you ;-).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you lady! I do love my pixie wig!


----------



## xu93texas (May 27, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> too cute!  what wig is that?  i got one just like it.  it's from It's A Wig!



I have to check when I get home. I think this one is from Outré and I have one from Sensational HH Bump wig. Urban pixie I think is the name.


----------



## MissyB (May 27, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Hey Buddies,
> @MissyB @Babygrowth @sckri23 @Angelinhell @Kim0105
> How yall doing? I gotta question,when you protective style how do you guys go about moisturizing and sealing?



My protective style is a baby bun (the ponytail is still so small!). I moisturize nightly with NTM or Motions leave in and then seal with either coconut or grapeseed oil.


----------



## mschristine (May 27, 2013)

Mande30 klsjackson how are you ladies doing? I'm still holding on at 11 weeks post. I don't think I'm going to relax until the end of June or first of July. I've gotten my detangling and moisturizing issues under control. I just have to do both in sections to prevent any matting or dryness. I've gone all through May without using so I'm proud of myself for that. Still not relaxing the back of my hair till next year. It really needs a break from chemicals since its just so damaged and unhealthy. I cut it down to an inch a few weeks ago and it seems to be doing a lot better


----------



## klsjackson (May 28, 2013)

mschristine said:


> Mande30 klsjackson how are you ladies doing? I'm still holding on at 11 weeks post. I don't think I'm going to relax until the end of June or first of July. I've gotten my detangling and moisturizing issues under control. I just have to do both in sections to prevent any matting or dryness. I've gone all through May without using so I'm proud of myself for that. Still not relaxing the back of my hair till next year. It really needs a break from chemicals since its just so damaged and unhealthy. I cut it down to an inch a few weeks ago and it seems to be doing a lot better



mschristine Mande30:
So far, so good. I am one week post and hair is doing well. I have slacked on taking my vitamins and I can tell. My hair is shedding a little. I'm happy with my relaxer results, but I plan to stretch a little longer this time. I can't seem to get my hair as moisturized as I would like, especially during a stretch. I used Kera Care dry itchy scalp conditioner and my hair felt so soft afterwards. I'm going to keep using it for awhile to see if it's the difference maker. It just did not detangle as well I would like.


----------



## Kim0105 (May 29, 2013)

Hey Buddies,
MissyB Babygrowth sckri23 Angelinhell Hyacinthe
How are you all doing?  I did a 2 step henna and indigo yesterday and slept with Silk Dreams Vanilla Moisture Dream on my hair overnight.  My hair is so silky smooth this morning.  I have it pulled back in a low bun air drying.
Babygrowth, have you decided if you are going to relax soon?


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 29, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft

Hi ladies! I made six weeks post today and I'm happy with my NG so far.  Washing and detangling is still a breeze thanks to my very moisturizing regimen.  I recently added S Curl No Drip to the mix to keep my NG in check and protect my line of demarcation.  This is probably one of my cheapest yet effective regimen additions.  I did my first wash since using it and my shedding/breakage has significantly decreased.  Th lost hairs rather broken or shed were so minimal I was actually examining my head for trapped hair.   I'm now looking forward to the next six weeks and possibly beyond (fingers crossed).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (May 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Hi ladies! I made six weeks post today and I'm happy with my NG so far.  Washing and detangling is still a breeze thanks to my very moisturizing regimen.  I recently added S Curl No Drip to the mix to keep my NG in check and protect my line of demarcation.  This is probably one of my cheapest yet effective regimen additions.  I did my first wash since using it and my shedding/breakage has significantly decreased.  Th lost hairs rather broken or shed were so minimal I was actually examining my head for trapped hair.   I'm now looking forward to the next six weeks and possibly beyond (fingers crossed).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sounds like everything is working in your favor. how are you detangling your hair?   i still haven't gotten that Scurl yet.  i might just get some Hawaiian Silky 14n1 again.  i am about 5 weeks post. i think i will just do another 5 weeks.  i am going to give that stylist a call to make an appt, but i wonder if i will need to see her beforehand?  i am really trying to get my hair stronger/healthy before i see a stylist.

i think i am going to bite the bullet and order some Silk Dreams.  if it doesn't work on me, i know it will work for my DD.  i will just order one thing.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 29, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 EnExitStageLeft KiWiStyle

ok, why did i just go to the Silk Dreams website.... look i need to get my fill-in and pedi.  i don't need to go crazy over no hair products.  everything sounds so yummy!  i want to get my Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade.  i love the way that stuff smells!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 29, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> sounds like everything is working in your favor. how are you detangling your hair?   i still haven't gotten that Scurl yet.  i might just get some Hawaiian Silky 14n1 again.  i am about 5 weeks post. i think i will just do another 5 weeks.  i am going to give that stylist a call to make an appt, but i wonder if i will need to see her beforehand?  i am really trying to get my hair stronger/healthy before i see a stylist.
> 
> i think i am going to bite the bullet and order some Silk Dreams.  if it doesn't work on me, i know it will work for my DD.  i will just order one thing.



You should at least do an over the phone consultation so she will know what to expect and what your needs and desires are.  OR so you get a feel as to whether or not you can trust her.  She has used Nairobi Pamper relaxer since we met but this last relaxer she changed up on me.  I was like whollup, where is Nairobi?  She said she switch every few years because the hair becomes resistant over time.  I can't remember the brand she used but if you don't bring your own, ask about it so you can research it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 29, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 EnExitStageLeft KiWiStyle
> 
> ok, why did i just go to the Silk Dreams website.... look i need to get my fill-in and pedi.  i don't need to go crazy over no hair products.  everything sounds so yummy!  i want to get my Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade.  i love the way that stuff smells!



I've never bought silk dreams but her products sound so delicious!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 29, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle

You guys should def. try Silk Dreams. Her Vanilla Silk is moisture ON STERIODS! Her mocha silk her milk makes my hair melt like butter. So does her Wheat germ butter condish. I also use her endtregrity serum on my ends every morning when bunning or doing textures styles. I heard her nourish oil was delish, but haven't gotten around to trying it out yet. I'm kind of on a impromptu no buy.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I've never bought silk dreams but her products sound so delicious!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



they do sound so yummy!  i think i will order 3 things to start.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> You guys should def. try Silk Dreams. Her Vanilla Silk is moisture ON STERIODS! Her mocha silk her milk makes my hair melt like butter. So does her Wheat germ butter condish. I also use her endtregrity serum on my ends every morning when bunning or doing textures styles. I heard her nourish oil was delish, but haven't gotten around to trying it out yet. I'm kind of on a impromptu no buy.



for you hair to be so fine, it looks so thick! what do you like about the Wheat  Germ conditioner?  is it for protein? i wanna try her Avocado Pudding.


----------



## naija24 (May 29, 2013)

I really don't want to relax but I can no longer feel my scalp :/  I may up my relaxer date to June 30 if I can't hold out until July 31.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 29, 2013)

shortdub78

Thank you. My density is ok, but my actual strands are ....super duper baby fine!

Also the Wheat Germ Butter Condish is straight up moisture in my opinion. However, my her LOVES protein, so it goes without saying. I have the Avocado Pudding and reallllyyyy need to try it. I heard it was perfect for transitioner's and relaxer stretchers.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78
> 
> Thank you. My density is ok, but my actual strands are ....super duper baby fine!
> 
> Also the Wheat Germ Butter Condish is straight up moisture in my opinion. However, my her LOVES protein, so it goes without saying. I have the Avocado Pudding and reallllyyyy need to try it. I heard it was perfect for transitioner's and relaxer stretchers.



i'm protein sensitive.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> You guys should def. try Silk Dreams. Her Vanilla Silk is moisture ON STERIODS! Her mocha silk her milk makes my hair melt like butter. So does her Wheat germ butter condish. I also use her endtregrity serum on my ends every morning when bunning or doing textures styles. I heard her nourish oil was delish, but haven't gotten around to trying it out yet. I'm kind of on a impromptu no buy.



OMG!  Stop it...I'm afraid to go to the site because the pj in me can't deal with it.  Please don't tell me that you love this stuff, I'll be compelled to buy. NO:NO!  (On my way to the site now...I work hard so I can buy anything I want...LOL...I haven't bought anything in at least a month...that'll be my justification...I'm so done...I will not buy, I will not buy, I will not buy...)


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

I'm interested in Silk Dreams as well. I've heard really good things about their products.


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> OMG!  Stop it...I'm afraid to go to the site because the pj in me can't deal with it.  Please don't tell me that you love this stuff, I'll be compelled to buy. NO:NO!  (On my way to the site now...I work hard so I can buy anything I want...LOL...I haven't bought anything in at least a month...that'll be my justification...I'm so done...I will not buy, I will not buy, I will not buy...)



Do it girl! Hit that button!


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Hi ladies! I made six weeks post today and I'm happy with my NG so far.  Washing and detangling is still a breeze thanks to my very moisturizing regimen.  I recently added S Curl No Drip to the mix to keep my NG in check and protect my line of demarcation.  This is probably one of my cheapest yet effective regimen additions.  I did my first wash since using it and my shedding/breakage has significantly decreased.  Th lost hairs rather broken or shed were so minimal I was actually examining my head for trapped hair.   I'm now looking forward to the next six weeks and possibly beyond (fingers crossed).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It's good to have a regimen that's working . I'm glad the S-curl is working for you.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 29, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Do it girl! Hit that button!



Don't do it!  This is the angel on the other shoulder speaking.  Step away from the ledge...and if you don't I'll have to jump too and I don't want to jump.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Don't do it!  This is the angel on the other shoulder speaking.  Step away from the ledge...and if you don't I'll have to jump too and I don't want to jump.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Wait! I ain't no devil! I'm just a Product Junkie


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 29, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Wait! I ain't no devil! I'm just a Product Junkie



Product junkyism is an evil spirit so yeah, the devil is speaking through you, lol!  I should know, I'm a recovering addict.  I just got my stash down to a manageable, human-like quantity and you dang on demons just made me look at that site.  Backing away from the ledge....y'll can jump if you want to...but I do need a DC because my Joico moisturizing balm is almost empty and its my only moisture DC...see what I mean?  The rationing is the beginning of the addiction.  Damn y'll!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 29, 2013)

@Cattypus1

*DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!!!*


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1
> 
> DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!!!



That is so wrong!  Y'all are some very mean girls!  (Got one foot off the ledge and the other on a banana peel...). Lawd, save me...come on, KiWiStyle you gotta help a Sista out.  I'm not in recovery yet.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 29, 2013)

Trust me....your hair will love you for it


----------



## Kim0105 (May 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Trust me....your hair will love you for it



I definitely agree with this.  I did an overnight deep condition with Vanilla Silk last night and I have to cover my hair to keep my hands out of it. This was after doing a 2 step henna and indigo yesterday - no hint of dryness here.  I also love Wheat Germ conditioner, Avocado Pudding and oh my, Mocha Silk Infusion.  Got my list ready for when the new deep conditioner comes out. Her products are definitely staples for me.


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I definitely agree with this.  I did an overnight deep condition with Vanilla Silk last night and I have to cover my hair to keep my hands out of it. This was after doing a 2 step henna and indigo yesterday - no hint of dryness here.  I also love Wheat Germ conditioner, Avocado Pudding and oh my, Mocha Silk Infusion.  Got my list ready for when the new deep conditioner comes out. Her products are definitely staples for me.



Thanks for your input! I'm definitely going to be trying one or two of these conditioners.


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> You guys should def. try Silk Dreams. Her Vanilla Silk is moisture ON STERIODS! Her mocha silk her milk makes my hair melt like butter. So does her Wheat germ butter condish. I also use her endtregrity serum on my ends every morning when bunning or doing textures styles. I heard her nourish oil was delish, but haven't gotten around to trying it out yet. I'm kind of on a impromptu no buy.



SOLD! Will be hitting this up tomorrow.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 29, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> SOLD! Will be hitting this up tomorrow.



Me too...I'm in.  Y'all are killing me.


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Me too...I'm in.  Y'all are killing me.



Any ideas on what you're going to try first?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 29, 2013)

Kim0105

*high five to a fellow SD STAN!

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle, shortdub78

What y'all gettin'?  I want 2 more Shea What Duex's (pure moisture..no protein, shortdub78 your hair would like this), Nourish Oil, Creme De La Silk .


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Kim0105
> 
> *high five to a fellow SD STAN!
> 
> ...



In my "Shark" voice (from The Shark Tank)...I'm out.  I have my eyes set on quite a few Lush Cosmetics products, my newest addiction .  Happy shopping ladies!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (May 29, 2013)

Okay, I'm late but Silk dreams is a must try at least once product line! I also love Vanilla silk but her new DC... Razzberry Coconut Affair is hmmm mmmmh good! Double  her whip my hair cleansing cream is triple


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 29, 2013)

@KiWiStyle

I banned myself from LUSH a while back. That place is addicting .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 29, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Okay, I'm late but Silk dreams is a must try at least once product line! I also love Vanilla silk but her new DC... Razzberry Coconut Affair is hmmm mmmmh good! Double  her whip my hair cleansing cream is triple



Babygrowth

I really want to try the New DC. Can you give a mini review?


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Kim0105
> 
> *high five to a fellow SD STAN!
> 
> ...



Not sure yet. Too much to choose from


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @KiWiStyle
> 
> I banned myself from LUSH a while back. That place is addicting .



My 10 year old was at a LUSH party earlier this month and she/I fell in love.  I've always seen it, even walked passed it but never went in.  We broke DH over the weekend and spent $200 :-O! Which considering for three people isn't bad.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (May 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Hi! I sure can! It smells a little stronger than VS with a hint of raspberry. Its a good consistency for me. Not too thick, not to thin. As I applied it to my hair it was instantly smoothing and when I rinsed my hair was very, very soft and moisturized easy to detangle... I love it better than VS. A little goes a long way... I will never... NEVER be without it!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 29, 2013)

Babygrowth

Its officially on the "to get" list


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 29, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Any ideas on what you're going to try first?



Vanilla Silk, Mocha Silk Infusion and the oil in Raspberry Lemonade...I have no control!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @KiWiStyle
> 
> I banned myself from LUSH a while back. That place is addicting .



I am absolutely NOT going to Lush...Y'all just need to shut the heck up!  I gotta go to pj rehab!


----------



## Kim0105 (May 29, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Hi! I sure can! It smells a little stronger than VS with a hint of raspberry. Its a good consistency for me. Not too thick, not to thin. As I applied it to my hair it was instantly smoothing and when I rinsed my hair was very, very soft and moisturized easy to detangle... I love it better than VS. A little goes a long way... I will never... NEVER be without it!


 
I am waiting on RCA to place my next order with Silk Dreams.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2013)

i was going to try the Avocado Pudding and one of the cleansers, but now i don't know what i want!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Kim0105
> 
> *high five to a fellow SD STAN!
> 
> ...



EnExitStageLeft

help me!  i am about to hit the button!  SuperGirl suggested the Avocado Pudding, and it sounds like what i need, but i am scared it is going to be too thick.  i wanna try what you suggested, but i am scared that is going to be thick too?  what is the consistency like?  i am getting two bundles.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2013)

i did it!  i ordered Silk Dreams! i should have done this instead of getting that dang WEN for christmas.  i just dropped some cash, so i hope i have a lot of fun with the products!  i know i don't need to buy anything else for awhile.  i am done with being a product junkie until the winter!  i'm only buying hair candy now.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 30, 2013)

shortdub78 

I'm sorry I just got your mention. What did you end up getting?


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i did it!  i ordered Silk Dreams! i should have done this instead of getting that dang WEN for christmas.  i just dropped some cash, so i hope i have a lot of fun with the products!  i know i don't need to buy anything else for awhile.  i am done with being a product junkie until the winter!  i'm only buying hair candy now.



Be sure to post a review on what you bought. I might try it later this Summer when I run out of some stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78
> 
> I'm sorry I just got your mention. What did you end up getting?



Silk Dreams Overnight Moisture Delivery System
Go Moist
Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner
Vanilla Silk

KiWiStyle 
as soon as i get my products i will give my review!


----------



## naija24 (May 30, 2013)

I am forcing myself to avoid getting a relaxer, so I went to the dreaded dominican salon today. My roots are not bone straight though, idk if I prefer that or not. My hair still has so much body, which I'm not a fan of. I had to be that ***** that was like "um, heat protectant please" every couple of minutes and because my hair was short, they weren't happy doing my hair. Which annoyed the crap out of me. 

I won't lie either. I was really jealous of all the black girls in there with APL and BSL hair. Even the NL chicks had me green eyed. Oh well. I'm approaching NL. Probably the end of summer. I'll cry if I'm not


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle
> 
> You guys should def. try Silk Dreams. Her Vanilla Silk is moisture ON STERIODS! Her mocha silk her milk makes my hair melt like butter. So does her Wheat germ butter condish. I also use her endtregrity serum on my ends every morning when bunning or doing textures styles. I heard her nourish oil was delish, but haven't gotten around to trying it out yet. I'm kind of on a impromptu no buy.



I must have been living under a rock...I now feel the need to check out the site cause I've never heard of this line


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I must have been living under a rock...I now feel the need to check out the site cause I've never heard of this line



Do it! Do it!


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I am forcing myself to avoid getting a relaxer, so I went to the dreaded dominican salon today. My roots are not bone straight though, idk if I prefer that or not. My hair still has so much body, which I'm not a fan of. I had to be that ***** that was like "um, heat protectant please" every couple of minutes and because my hair was short, they weren't happy doing my hair. Which annoyed the crap out of me.
> 
> I won't lie either. I was really jealous of all the black girls in there with APL and BSL hair. Even the NL chicks had me green eyed. Oh well. I'm approaching NL. Probably the end of summer. I'll cry if I'm not



I know how frustrating growing out a TWA can be .  Patience and consistency is key. You'll be NL in no time


----------



## mschristine (May 30, 2013)

Washing, long DC, air dry and blow dry and maybe flat iron to stretch this hair for a week or two. Trying the to stretch until the end of June


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 30, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I must have been living under a rock...I now feel the need to check out the site cause I've never heard of this line



Been there..,really done that.  I just order my stash last night and I can't wait to get it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 30, 2013)

Cattypus1

what you get?


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> what you get?



Vanilla Silk Cream, Nourish oil (raspberry lemonade), Mocha Silk Infusion...of course, I was on the site 40 times and read about every single product they made and adding stuff and removing stuff from my cart, even had to rebuild the cart a couple of times because I was trying to pretend like I was on the fence...LOL...I have no control and I am so friggin anal that I was trying to make sure I got the right products...hope I love the Vanilla Silk or imma have some to trade or sell!  LOL, I am beyond gullible...it's so sad.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 30, 2013)

I was all about Silk Dreams until I seen this. http://www.ynobeshop.com/shop#!/~/product/category=4784725&id=23908845

I want it and I want it bad


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I was all about Silk Dreams until I seen this. http://www.ynobeshop.com/shop#!/~/product/category=4784725&id=23908845
> 
> I want it and I want it bad



Girl, you need to stop  You are a true PJ.


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Vanilla Silk Cream, Nourish oil (raspberry lemonade), Mocha Silk Infusion...of course, I was on the site 40 times and read about every single product they made and adding stuff and removing stuff from my cart, even had to rebuild the cart a couple of times because I was trying to pretend like I was on the fence...LOL...I have no control and I am so friggin anal that I was trying to make sure I got the right products...hope I love the Vanilla Silk or imma have some to trade or sell!  LOL, I am beyond gullible...it's so sad.



Liking the stash!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I was all about Silk Dreams until I seen this. http://www.ynobeshop.com/shop#!/~/product/category=4784725&id=23908845
> 
> I want it and I want it bad



Guuuuuuuuuuuuurl, you'd better shut right up!  I am not talking to you any more...I know you are not that same person who was recommending we all need a silk dream in our lives.  You are a mess!  LOL!  Had me up all night until I finally took the plunge and pushed the button.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2013)

I told y'll to step away, lol!!  I ain't going, been down that road...ONCE! And I ain't going back, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle, xu93texas, Cattypus1
....Not only am I a PJ but I'm a PJ with the attention span of a fly. I love Silk Dreams, but my stash from them is "swole" enough. That Ynobe detangler sounds awesome, but I seriously need nothing else. That isn't stoping me from wanting it though .


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle, xu93texas, Cattypus1
> ....Not only am I a PJ but I'm a PJ with the attention span of a fly. I love Silk Dreams, but my stash from them is "swole" enough. That Ynobe detangler sounds awesome, but I seriously need nothing else. That isn't stoping me from wanting it though .



Okay, girl!  You're back in the circle...LOL...but I have my eye on you.  we might need to go thru rehab together...LOL!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Vanilla Silk Cream, Nourish oil (raspberry lemonade), Mocha Silk Infusion...of course, I was on the site 40 times and read about every single product they made and adding stuff and removing stuff from my cart, even had to rebuild the cart a couple of times because I was trying to pretend like I was on the fence...LOL...I have no control and I am so friggin anal that I was trying to make sure I got the right products...hope I love the Vanilla Silk or imma have some to trade or sell!  LOL, I am beyond gullible...it's so sad.



i did the same thing!  i don't know why i put myself through all of that! screaming for help, making sure i got the right things, etc... it was terrible!  now i can sleep again!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Guuuuuuuuuuuuurl, you'd better shut right up!  I am not talking to you any more...I know you are not that same person who was recommending we all need a silk dream in our lives.  You are a mess!  LOL!  Had me up all night until I finally took the plunge and pushed the button.



she is wrong for that!  i told ya'll i gotta get my nails and feet done! i'm not going!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Don't do it!  This is the angel on the other shoulder speaking.  Step away from the ledge...and if you don't I'll have to jump too and I don't want to jump.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



^^^^ This was my attempt at an intervention...and Cattypus1 and xu93texas just stormed out the door telling me to mind my damn business.  Friends don't let friends surf & swipe...it's not too late ladies.  You've already made the fist step and that's admitting you have a problem.  

EnExitStageLeft, I'm sorry but you're too far gone, it's worst than I thought.  You might need professional help.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> ^^^^ This was my attempt at an intervention...and Cattypus1 and xu93texas just stormed out the door telling me to mind my damn business.  Friends don't let friends surf & swipe...it's not too late ladies.  You've already made the fist step and that's admitting you have a problem.
> 
> EnExitStageLeft, I'm sorry but you're too far gone, it's worst than I thought.  You might need professional help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Surf & Swipe...ROTFL!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle  @ there being no hope for me.


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I told y'll to step away, lol!!  I ain't going, been down that road...ONCE! And I ain't going back, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm with you...I looked at the site and read about all the products, but decided to hold off till I run out of something. I'm the cheapest person I know but that's ok with me


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 31, 2013)

I'm officially on a no product buy until JUNE 30TH.

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle shortdub78

WATCH ME LIKE A HAWK! The flesh is weak and the struggle is most definitely real, but I'm going to make it. If I do, I will treatment myself to a lil' Silk Dreams haul. I will only get 2 Shea What Deux's, 1 Destination Hydrations, and 1 Nourish oil.....PRAY FA' ME BUDDIES!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 31, 2013)

Am I buddied up?  If not I need some


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'm officially on a no product buy until JUNE 30TH.
> 
> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle shortdub78
> 
> WATCH ME LIKE A HAWK! The flesh is weak and the struggle is most definitely real, but I'm going to make it. If I do, I will treatment myself to a lil' Silk Dreams haul. I will only get 2 Shea What Deux's, 1 Destination Hydrations, and 1 Nourish oil.....PRAY FA' ME BUDDIES!



I gotcha back, girl!  What the heck am I talking about...I followed you kicking and screaming to the surf and swipe party the other night...LOL!  I can't help you!  Good luck.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 31, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I gotcha back, girl!  What the heck am I talking about...I followed you kicking and screaming to the surf and swipe party the other night...LOL!  I can't help you!  Good luck.



I'll be watching you both!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (May 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'll be watching you both!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



well just add me to the list!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 31, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> well just add me to the list!



Oh Lawd, not you too?!  Altruisticoam we have our work cut out for us.  

I don't want to see y'll over in the use up your stash 2014 thread trying to use up, sell and giving away stuff.  Thank goodness I don't have the urge to purchase any hair products because everything I have works so well, I can't imagine better. I have no excessive breakage, shedding has decreased dramatically, my hair is thickening, growing and retaining.  I think it's NJOY'S new growth oil that is behind the low shedding OR  the change in season.  

I'm all good over here on cruise control with my regimen and products.  Maybe you ladies haven't gotten there yet?  Maybe we can all help each other get to that point.  I was able to start buying my professional grade equipment after I quit being a product junkie because my money was in my pocket and not at Sally's and Ulta every week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 31, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I gotcha back, girl!  What the heck am I talking about...I followed you kicking and screaming to the surf and swipe party the other night...LOL!  I can't help you!  Good luck.



 Chile Imma' try........(let me speak this thang into existence)......what I mean't was I'M GOING TO DO IT AND SUCCEED! 





.......but mainly because I REALLY want the Silk Dreams ...


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh Lawd, not you too?!  Altruisticoam we have our work cut out for us.
> 
> I don't want to see y'll over in the use up your stash 2014 thread trying to use up, sell and giving away stuff.  Thank goodness I don't have the urge to purchase any hair products because everything I have works so well, I can't imagine better. I have no excessive breakage, shedding has decreased dramatically, my hair is thickening, growing and retaining.  I think it's NJOY'S new growth oil that is behind the low shedding OR  the change in season.
> 
> ...



Listen to you actin all grown up and thangs...y'all gon need to reign us in or we gon drown is some silk dreams...LOL.  Now you gon make me investigate some NJOY...STOP IT, Kiwi...you're supposed to be helping!  Okay, I'm in the no-buy zone for June too. I will keep y'all posted as I go thru withdrawal.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 31, 2013)

cattypuss1

We got this


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 31, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Listen to you actin all grown up and thangs...y'all gon need to reign us in or we gon drown is some silk dreams...LOL.  Now you gon make me investigate some NJOY...STOP IT, Kiwi...you're supposed to be helping!  Okay, I'm in the no-buy zone for June too. I will keep y'all posted as I go thru withdrawal.



Lol, just trying to keep things 100.  I know y'll can do it and my bad about the growth oil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ArtsyCurls (Jun 1, 2013)

Happy New Year Relaxed Beauties! Let's get this year started right! Buddy up! Please post your stats so your buddy can find you: 

How many weeks post are you right now? 31

How long are you stretching? Maybe no longer than 20 weeks next time, this is the pitts!

Any other info?
I am looking to start a regimen, but I am more than a little overwhelmed. I know all of yje components but there are so many products out there that I don't know where to start!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 1, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Cherry89
> 
> 7 weeks and holding. I think this is the best my hair has ever felt at 7 weeks -- trying not to jinx it. I've been cowashing every day or every couple of days. I'm a cowashing pro now and things are going well (knock on wood). I know me though, I will tire out of this cowash commitment and then the roots will get all kinky. I'mma hang in there for as long as I can though.



Week 10 and still going great! Let's not celebrate because my status is subject to change quickly at any moment. I'm aiming for 2 week stretches from here to psych myself out until I get to a point of frustration and/or hair loss -- I'm refuse to risk my nerves or my strands. Next 2 week milestone is 12 weeks. Be in touch! sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Cherry89 and others I might have missed.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 1, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Week 10 and still going great! Let's not celebrate because my status is subject to change quickly at any moment. I'm aiming for 2 week stretches from here to psych myself out until I get to a point of frustration and/or hair loss -- I'm refuse to risk my nerves or my strands. Next 2 week milestone is 12 weeks. Be in touch! sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Cherry89 and others I might have missed.



I do this and it works! I do mini stretches because the long haul can seem so daunting at times.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GrowAHead (Jun 1, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Relaxer buddies GrowAHead and Hairroots, I went to the salon today and got my touch up. I was 13 weeks post. My hair feels so good. It is flowing, shiny, and looks healthy. I will trim my ends next week.
> 
> Next touch up will be sometime at the end of the summer.
> 
> How are you both doing?



IDK If I answered this - but I'm feeling chatty... Even with the telax it seems like my favorite time post relaxer is like weeks 2-6 or 7... those are perfect texture happy easy to manage hair time... After week 8 the NG starts Debo-ing my wash days!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 1, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> IDK If I answered this - but I'm feeling chatty... Even with the telax it seems like my favorite time post relaxer is like weeks 2-6 or 7... those are perfect texture happy easy to manage hair time... After week 8 the NG starts Debo-ing my wash days!



Debo-ing...ROTFL!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh Lawd, not you too?!  Altruisticoam we have our work cut out for us.
> 
> I don't want to see y'll over in the use up your stash 2014 thread trying to use up, sell and giving away stuff.  Thank goodness I don't have the urge to purchase any hair products because everything I have works so well, I can't imagine better. I have no excessive breakage, shedding has decreased dramatically, my hair is thickening, growing and retaining.  I think it's NJOY'S new growth oil that is behind the low shedding OR  the change in season.
> 
> ...



Preach girl!


----------



## baddison (Jun 1, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Cherry89
> 
> 7 weeks and holding. I think this is the best my hair has ever felt at 7 weeks -- trying not to jinx it. I've been cowashing every day or every couple of days. I'm a cowashing pro now and things are going well (knock on wood). I know me though, I will tire out of this cowash commitment and then the roots will get all kinky. I'mma hang in there for as long as I can though.



divachyk - Glad to know your stretch is going so well!  Boy, I think I've actually stopped counting weeks.  I have my next relaxer date marked on the calendar and I'm just patiently waiting...  Cowashing is such a lifesaver.  I only cowash once a week, but when I do: Good stuff.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 1, 2013)

baddison, I count because it ensures I don't run up on no issues without notice. Around weeks 8-10, I always have a week where my hair freaks out. Cowashing has really helped to control some of those random occurrences. I've been using SCurl and baggying. My hair really likes glycerin under a baggy, not so much with applying and wearing it outside. SCurl has really made my ng feel very moisturized. I'm glad I revisited this.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Chile Imma' try........(let me speak this thang into existence)......what I mean't was I'M GOING TO DO IT AND SUCCEED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle EnExitStageLeft

ok ya'll i got a relaxer today.  it was Nairobi.  i went to the salon.   i had so much drama with my hair last night.  she told me i shouldn't have experienced tangling and knotting like that.  she said if felt like either i wasn't using quality products or i have hard water.  i said protein overload?  she said yes!  that's what it felt like to her. she stated if my hair wasn't falling out/breaking badly, i should stay away and leave it to a professional. she also didn't want to give me the color i wanted.  she said she wanted to wait to see how my hair responds to having a touchup.  i just wanted a blue black rinse.  she relaxed me bone straight.  after washing, she applied a conditioner and left it on for several minutes. she rinsed, detangled, and applied Nairobi wrap foam lotion.  i sat under the dryer until completely dry. she combed me out, applied a serum, and flat iron.  my hair feels like silk.  it has movement and i can get a comb through it with no problem.

i really have been underprocessing my hair. my hair is very fine, so since i have been relaxing it on my own, it appears much thicker.  i may try to go twice a month and have her do my relaxer for now on. plus, she is extended family and 5 mins from the house.

another thing, since i left the salon, i haven't experienced any shedding...
i think i am just going to stick with my Mizani until Silk Dreams gets here.  i will go really light with product.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 1, 2013)

having trouble sending my pics due to my phone's network.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 1, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle EnExitStageLeft
> 
> ok ya'll i got a relaxer today.  it was Nairobi.  i went to the salon.   i had so much drama with my hair last night.  she told me i shouldn't have experienced tangling and knotting like that.  she said if felt like either i wasn't using quality products or i have hard water.  i said protein overload?  she said yes!  that's what it felt like to her. she stated if my hair wasn't falling out/breaking badly, i should stay away and leave it to a professional. she also didn't want to give me the color i wanted.  she said she wanted to wait to see how my hair responds to having a touchup.  i just wanted a blue black rinse.  she relaxed me bone straight.  after washing, she applied a conditioner and left it on for several minutes. she rinsed, detangled, and applied Nairobi wrap foam lotion.  i sat under the dryer until completely dry. she combed me out, applied a serum, and flat iron.  my hair feels like silk.  it has movement and i can get a comb through it with no problem.
> 
> ...



I'm glad it went well for you...sounds like you've found someone you can trust. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 1, 2013)

sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Cherry89 divachyk

Hey Buds!

I'm doing pretty good at 5 weeks post.  I was about to go do a honey treatment in a bit to keep my moisture levels up and I'm still bunning 5-6 days a week.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 1, 2013)

sunnieb
Nix08
baddison
Cherry89
divachyk

I do have buddies!!! Yay!!! 

Currently 7 weeks post in my 3rd consecutive 20 week stretch!  Stretching has gotten easier.  And although I'm still relatively early on in my stretch, I'm finding my hair to be a lot more manageable. I'm using ceramides (natural and synthetic) and rollersetting weekly.  I've been using a lot more heat lately than I would like; however, I am taking the necessary moisture precautions to at least maintain health.  How far are you ladies into your stretches?


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 1, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 - I'm 5 weeks post and cruisin'. 20 weeks will be a breeze.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 2, 2013)

sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89 divachyk

Ladies... How often are you doing "hard" protein treatments and what are you using?  I usually do one a week before I relax; but that equates to only once every 20 weeks.

All on this thread please feel free to reply.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

I only do hard protein treatments before and after a texturizing as well. However, I do light to medium protein treatments (depending on my hairs needs) every other week because my hair craves the stuff . I have mix porosity hair (normal to high) so my hair needs it in order to thrive. Are you protein sensitive?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> I only do hard protein treatments before and after a texturizing as well. However, I do light to medium protein treatments (depending on my hairs needs) every other week because my hair craves the stuff . I have mix porosity hair (normal to high) so my hair needs it in order to thrive. Are you protein sensitive?



EnExitStageLeft Nope!  My hair lurves protein.  I also do weekly/bi-weeklylight proteins (Aphogee 2 Min and Joico K-Pak Reconstruct Condish).  I was just curious how often people are doing hard protein treatments that relax/texlax.  When you say you do it after you texturize, how long after?  And for that matter, how long before?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

divachyk said:


> baddison, I count because it ensures I don't run up on no issues without notice. Around weeks 8-10, I always have a week where my hair freaks out. Cowashing has really helped to control some of those random occurrences. I've been using SCurl and baggying. My hair really likes glycerin under a baggy, not so much with applying and wearing it outside. SCurl has really made my ng feel very moisturized. I'm glad I revisited this.



That S Curl and bagging is the best moisturizer on earth in the Summer!  I started using s curl a few weeks back and I'm like, where have you been all my life.  I don't know how the old formula worked but the new formula  is like music to my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

I had to stop doing hard protein treatments because I always got protein overload. Now I do protein every week either SSI Okra or Marie Dean Olive Wheat and Berry and my hair is thriving. Sometimes I may even throw in a cowash condish that has a splash of protein...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> EnExitStageLeft Nope!  My hair lurves protein.  I also do weekly/bi-weeklylight proteins (Aphogee 2 Min and Joico K-Pak Reconstruct Condish).  I was just curious how often people are doing hard protein treatments that relax/texlax.  When you say you do it after you texturize, how long after?  And for that matter, how long before?



Me and protein are lovers, lol!!  After being on my hhj for just over two years, I've just recently realized regular light, med and heavy protein treatment is the heartbeat of my hair retention.  I have a powerful moisturizing DC treatment concoction that it can easily take me from being perfectly balanced to moisture overload quickly  if I'm not careful.  So far the balancing act is on point!

I was doing aphogee 2-step every 6-8 weeks, rotating between that and Joico k-pak deep penetrating reconstructor.  I use aphogee 2-minute whenever I felt the need.  

That was then my new regimen:
I use Nexxus Emergencee (my baby daddy) strengthening Polymeric Reconstructor just before I relax and six 6-8 weeks later.  In between I use Aphogee 2 minute or aphogee keratin & green tea reconstructor.  

I believe the collagen and silk amino acids in the Nexxus is what makes my hair feel out of this world fantastic!  I might give my joico k-pak to my daughter because I can't seem to work it in my regimen anymore.  Also the aphogee 2-step is no longer in rotation because I get much better results with Nexxus but without the mess. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> I had to stop doing hard protein treatments because I always got protein overload. Now I do protein every week either SSI Okra or Marie Dean Olive Wheat and Berry and my hair is thriving. Sometimes I may even throw in a cowash condish that has a splash of protein...



Babygrowth How often did you do hard proteins that you overloaded?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

shortdub78 that Nairobi is the truth, isn't it?  If you want soft, flowing hair and bouncy curls, Nairobi Foam is what you want.  All their products are professional use only.  I buy Hairobi Foaming Shine wrap lotion (foam) because its accessible for consumers and hair enthusiasts like us ;-), plus it's local.  Nairobi also has a dealer in the south suburb who will come to you and will sell you whatever you want as a non professional.  

I researched and learned it is the same maker as Nairobi.  The name and color are different because they couldn't sell the same product to consumers as their professional line.  

Do you think your hair was increasingly shedding because of PP and being texlaxed??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Babygrowth How often did you do hard proteins that you overloaded?



I was doing them every 4-6 weeks...



KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 that Nairobi is the truth, isn't it?  If you want soft, flowing hair and bouncy curls, Nairobi Foam is what you want.  All their products are professional use only.  I buy Hairobi Foaming Shine wrap lotion (foam) because its accessible for consumers and hair enthusiasts like us ;-), plus it's local.  Nairobi also has a dealer in the south suburb who will come to you and will sell you whatever you want as a non professional.
> 
> I researched and learned it is the same maker as Nairobi.  The name and color are different because they couldn't sell the same product to consumers as their professional line.
> 
> ...



I saw Nairobi in my BSS the other day and it hit me that, that's what my hairdresser used to use and my hair was always soft, straight and flowy in them rollersets! I might have to buy it...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I was doing them every 4-6 weeks...
> 
> I saw Nairobi in my BSS the other day and it hit me that, that's what my hairdresser used to use and my hair was always soft, straight and flowy in them rollersets! I might have to buy it...



Buy it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

SMDH.......now I want the Nairobi foam .....KiWiStyle your suppose to be helping me woman! .

DominicanBrazilian82 I do my hard protein treatments the week before and after my texturizing sessions. I also stretch my relaxers between 10-16 weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SMDH.......now I want the Nairobi foam .....KiWiStyle your suppose to be helping me woman! .
> 
> DominicanBrazilian82 I do my hard protein treatments the week before and after my texturizing sessions. I also stretch my relaxers between 10-16 weeks.



Oh crap, I forgot about y'll.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SMDH.......now I want the Nairobi foam .....KiWiStyle your suppose to be helping me woman! .
> 
> DominicanBrazilian82 I do my hard protein treatments the week before and after my texturizing sessions. I also stretch my relaxers between 10-16 weeks.



NooooooooooooEnExitStageLeft!  I saw the post and clicked the like and kept it moving. I almost took the bait too!  In the words of Kiwi...back away!  Carol-Ann, don't go into the light!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

Cattypus1

I almost googled, but I stayed true to the no buy . Its going on the "To Try" list though lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> I almost googled, but I stayed true to the no buy . Its going on the "To Try" list though lol



Great idea...I'm going to start a list right now!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle

Don' up and product pushed in front of addicts. You know we can't be held accountable for what we do after reading alla' dat


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

Double post erplexed


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> Don' up and product pushed in front of addicts. You know we can't be held accountable for what we do after reading alla' dat



Turn in a pusher!!!  That crap ain't right!  ROFL!  KiWiStyle Girl, how you gon' stage an intervention and keep showin' us the goods!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 2, 2013)

Psssttt.....i mean i ain't trying to start nothing but Nairobi everything is the bomb.com....my hair has never ever ever ever been this long, healthy and relaxed. I'm stanning....The last go in to add to my existing.... did i mention i love Nairobi....



Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> NooooooooooooEnExitStageLeft!  I saw the post and clicked the like and kept it moving. I almost took the bait too!  In the words of Kiwi...back away!  Carol-Ann, don't go into the light!



LMBO at carol Ann, back away from the light!  Girl we are telling our age...BIG TIME!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe


.......I'm about to break this no buy two days in for some dag'gon Nairobi.....must....try....strong


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 2, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Psssttt.....i mean i ain't trying to start nothing but Nairobi everything is the bomb.com....my hair has never ever ever ever been this long, healthy and relaxed. I'm stanning....The last go in to add to my existing.... did i mention i love Nairobi....
> 
> Suny



OMG!  KiWiStyle...get her!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> Don' up and product pushed in front of addicts. You know we can't be held accountable for what we do after reading alla' dat



I'll do better *hangs head in shame*.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> sunySydeoflife
> 
> .......I'm about to break this no buy two days in for some dag'gon Nairobi.....must....try....strong



Uh uh, girl...please don't do it!  I haven't even gotten my silk dreams yet and I'm ready to google the dang thing!  Lawd save me, keep me from the light!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Turn in a pusher!!!  That crap ain't right!  ROFL!  KiWiStyle Girl, how you gon' stage an intervention and keep showin' us the goods!



I swear that was an accident.  I mean, I was talking to shortdub78....well I'm just gone have to IM then.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

Cattypus1

LAWD WHY MUST WE SUFFER THIS TEMPTATION! *insert ugly cry face here*


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Psssttt.....i mean i ain't trying to start nothing but Nairobi everything is the bomb.com....my hair has never ever ever ever been this long, healthy and relaxed. I'm stanning....The last go in to add to my existing.... did i mention i love Nairobi....
> 
> Suny



Oh Lawd, get this chick outta here!  I'm just going to mention the relaxer because I know our addicts ain't going out to buy a new relaxer.

My stylist have used Nairobi on my hair for two years now and my hair loves it!  She used something different on my last touch up and I was like whollup!  I am going to be sure to tell her she had better have my Nairobi Pamper when I see her in 6-10 weeks.  Ain't nobody got time for dat!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 2, 2013)

ROTFL!!!!!! Y'all a mess!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> .......I'm about to break this no buy two days in for some dag'gon Nairobi.....must....try....strong



Sorry. But i promise you the hydrating poo and humecta-sil and foam wrap....love. that tub is humecta-sil. If you don't love it i will buy it!!!

Suny


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 that Nairobi is the truth, isn't it?  If you want soft, flowing hair and bouncy curls, Nairobi Foam is what you want.  All their products are professional use only.  I buy Hairobi Foaming Shine wrap lotion (foam) because its accessible for consumers and hair enthusiasts like us ;-), plus it's local.  Nairobi also has a dealer in the south suburb who will come to you and will sell you whatever you want as a non professional.
> View attachment 211473
> I researched and learned it is the same maker as Nairobi.  The name and color are different because they couldn't sell the same product to consumers as their professional line.
> 
> ...



yes to everything you said!  i got a professional license, so maybe i could get it?  but i will ask the stylist too and see about the distributor!  wrap lotion is better than Keracare.

how can i find the distributor?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> LAWD WHY MUST WE SUFFER THIS TEMPTATION! *insert ugly cry face here*



LMBO, not the ugly cry face!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh Lawd, get this chick outta here!  I'm just going to mention the relaxer because I know our addicts ain't going out to buy a new relaxer.
> 
> My stylist have used Nairobi on my hair for two years now and my hair loves it!  She used something different on my last touch up and I was like whollup!  I am going to be sure to tell her she had better have my Nairobi Pamper when I see her in 6-10 weeks.  Ain't nobody got time for dat!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



The relaxer.... thick hair full of body no need to dilute. Silky edges for weeks and weeks...makes me a believer...i can stretch 6 months on that Nairobi and not cry or lose hair...no crown or edge breakage...

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 2, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Sorry. But i promise you the hydrating poo and humecta-sil and foam wrap....love. that tub is humecta-sil. If you don't love it i will buy it!!!
> 
> Suny



See...now that is just mean!  Shut up, girl!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 2, 2013)

This thread is so funny!  Ya'll got me laughing hard this morning with some of these posts! 




DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Ladies... How often are you doing "hard" protein treatments and what are you using?  I usually do one a week before I relax; but that equates to only once every 20 weeks.
> 
> All on this thread please feel free to reply.



DominicanBrazilian82 - I've never done a hard protein treatment.  Only a light treatment with Motions CPR.

At the beginning of my HHJ, I used CPR weekly, now I dc with it every 2 weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> yes to everything you said!  i got a professional license, so maybe i could get it?  but i will ask the stylist too and see about the distributor!  wrap lotion is better than Keracare.
> 
> how can i find the distributor?



I left you a post up thread.  Go on their site to locate your local distributer. There is one who works out of Country Club Hills I think.  He will come to you, he also services my stylist.  That humecto-sil is on my to-buy list.

I haven't used Keracare. I've only used Jane Carter Wrap n Roll and I gave that ish away after I tried Nairobi. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 2, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> yes to everything you said!  i got a professional license, so maybe i could get it?  but i will ask the stylist too and see about the distributor!  wrap lotion is better than Keracare.
> 
> how can i find the distributor?



Try the website. I buy online from ensleybeautysupply.com

Suny


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh Lawd, get this chick outta here!  I'm just going to mention the relaxer because I know our addicts ain't going out to buy a new relaxer.
> 
> My stylist have used Nairobi on my hair for two years now and my hair loves it!  She used something different on my last touch up and I was like whollup!  I am going to be sure to tell her she had better have my Nairobi Pamper when I see her in 6-10 weeks.  Ain't nobody got time for dat!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle
my hair has never felt this good before!  i mean last stylist i went to use the foam wrap lotion and my rollerset would hold up nicely and my hair wasn't dry.  i can't be bothered with that Mizani! i don't wanna order online because i will need these products by the end of the week to wash my hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle

I had to sho' y'all how stressed I am . The Wrap and foam lotion sounds delish though . I'm currently using diluted Desisgn Essentials Setting lotion and its good, but I prefer superior .


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 2, 2013)

Sharing is caring..i turned my stylist cousin on and its all she has used for 2 years....

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 2, 2013)

Bobbi boss weave in the first picture. Able to replicate the weave if not better....Me and mommy flexirod set done on dry hair with the foam wrap. I was able to use it on each section....no crunch just luscious curls.

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I had to sho' y'all how stressed I am . The Wrap and foam lotion sounds delish though . I'm currently using diluted Desisgn Essentials Setting lotion and its good, but I prefer superior .



Help me for I have sinned against my hair sister .  Ok, now that I got that out the way. I can use a ton of this Nairobi foam and my hair never feels heavy, stiff or oily.  It's definitely superior.

I keep trying to tell y'll I have literally found some great staples and this is how I was able to recover from product junkism.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Help me for I have sinned against my hair sister .  Ok, now that I got that out the way. I can use a ton of this Nairobi foam and my hair never feels heavy or oily.  It's definitely superior.
> 
> I keep trying to tell y'll I have literally found some great staples and this is how I was able to recover from product junkism.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



And how you turned into a pusher! LOL... I want to be cured, I really do but I want "that" hair!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle

girl i found the distributor and i am meeting with him tomorrow!  i just want some shampoo, conditioner, and the foam wrap lotion!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I left you a post up thread.  Go on their site to locate your local distributer. There is one who works out of Country Club Hills I think.  He will come to you, he also services my stylist.  That humecto-sil is on my to-buy list.
> 
> I haven't used Keracare. I've only used Jane Carter Wrap n Roll and I gave that ish away after I tried Nairobi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


That Jane carter is why I decided I needed to go back to Nairobi. That stuff is so not the biz...


SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Bobbi boss weave in the first picture. Able to replicate the weave if not better....Me and mommy flexirod set done on dry hair with the foam wrap. I was able to use it on each section....no crunch just luscious curls.
> 
> Suny


Girl, shut up! Those curls "got that glow"... lol! Y'all know what movie I got that snippet from?? They also say "kiss my converse"... I'm buying it now! I will use a leave in and this foam... I have CHI silk infusion too but idk when to use it! I want my sets to be BOMB!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2013)

do you feel me when i tell you, i didn't have to put no product in my hair to wrap it up last night and it still doesn't feel dry!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 I no longer do hard core protein treatments at home. I use Ion Effective Care. I find that I don't have to increase my moisture when using Ion. When using handmades and AOGPB, I have to cowash and baggy to balance things out. I'm not on any protein schedule. I protein treat when breakage is happening without purpose. I guess I average every 4 to 6 weeks. However, I'm low porosity and don't need protein as much as some. My stylist does a hard protein treatment after TU though. 

KiWiStyle, the old and new formula work the same. I am not a fan of the fragrance of the new formula. I stopped using it back in the day because I was trying to use SCurl as my daily moisturizer and it just didn't perform how I needed. Under a baggy, however, it's superb. It has a tendency to make my hair sticky so I've changed up my technique a bit. I spritz the scalp and apply with my hands to the length. That helps reduce the sticky feeling.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle consider it bought. I'm going to the BSS right after I catch a few zzz's.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle consider it bought. I'm going to the BSS right after I catch a few zzz's.



I'm sorry...I guess I'm in rehab alone ...Lawd, what I'm gon do?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I had to sho' y'all how stressed I am . The Wrap and foam lotion sounds delish though . I'm currently using diluted Desisgn Essentials Setting lotion and its good, but I prefer superior .



I keep picturing y'll running to the beauty supply looking like a crackhead trying hurry to her dealer.  You know how you see them walking all fast and damn there running and when somebody try to stop them to talk they keep walking because ain't nobody got time for dat.  Then you see them 30 minutes later strolling along laughing and shooting the breeze with everybody.  

Y'll when you read product reviews:

Y'll when you surf &swipe

And finally y'll after you got your fix:


LMBO!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 2, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> girl i found the distributor and i am meeting with him tomorrow!  i just want some shampoo, conditioner, and the foam wrap lotion!



Come back with a full review. The distributor price on the poo and con should be only about $6.00. My buy it offer stands. Did i mention i love Nairobi

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> That Jane carter is why I decided I needed to go back to Nairobi. That stuff is so not the biz...
> 
> Girl, shut up! Those curls "got that glow"... lol! Y'all know what movie I got that snippet from?? They also say "kiss my converse"... I'm buying it now! I will use a leave in and this foam... I have CHI silk infusion too but idk when to use it! I want my sets to be BOMB!



Lol. The last dragon. Nairobi foam wrap will be your last setting foam. Thank you!!!

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> And how you turned into a pusher! LOL... I want to be cured, I really do but I want "that" hair!



I am over here cracking up tears streaming in all this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kim0105 (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I keep picturing y'll running to the beauty supply looking like a crackhead trying hurry to her dealer.  You know how you see them walking all fast and damn there running and when somebody try to stop them to talk they keep walking because ain't nobody got time for dat.  Then you see them 30 minutes later strolling along laughing and shooting the breeze with everybody.
> 
> Y'll when you read product reviews:
> View attachment 211491
> ...



This is too funny!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> girl i found the distributor and i am meeting with him tomorrow!  i just want some shampoo, conditioner, and the foam wrap lotion!



That's a dang on shame, addicts move fast and will kill you dead if you try to get in their way.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> do you feel me when i tell you, i didn't have to put no product in my hair to wrap it up last night and it still doesn't feel dry!



Exactly!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Lol. The last dragon. Nairobi foam wrap will be your last setting foam. Thank you!!!
> 
> Suny



Yes ma'am!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I keep picturing y'll running to the beauty supply looking like a crackhead trying hurry to her dealer.  You know how you see them walking all fast and damn there running and when somebody try to stop them to talk they keep walking because ain't nobody got time for dat.  Then you see them 30 minutes later strolling along laughing and shooting the breeze with everybody.
> 
> Y'll when you read product reviews:
> 
> ...



That is very, very mean. That so so wrong!  I can't stop laughing...my SO thinks I have lost my mind!  I can't un-see those pics!  LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> That is very, very mean. That so so wrong!  I can't stop laughing...my SO thinks I have lost my mind!  I can't un-see those pics!  LOL



You're right that was terribly mean, I got carried away...my apologies. I know this because I was like this last year and the year before that. You saw my product list in the 2012 use up your stash challenge.  

That laugh was the next best thing to a glass of wine, it was much needed.  Besides if you were in my daughter's class, the person who laughs with the funny, rude kid is just as guilty and receives punishment too.  Cattypus1, you are on a time out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 2, 2013)

Y'all got my son and SO looking at me all crazy! I keep laughing I'm tearing up and my face hurts!!! 
SunySydeofLyfe what rollers did you use in that pic?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's a dang on shame, addicts move fast and will kill you dead if you try to get in their way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





i am over here itchin!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I keep picturing y'll running to the beauty supply looking like a crackhead trying hurry to her dealer.  You know how you see them walking all fast and damn there running and when somebody try to stop them to talk they keep walking because ain't nobody got time for dat.  Then you see them 30 minutes later strolling along laughing and shooting the breeze with everybody.
> 
> Y'll when you read product reviews:
> View attachment 211491
> ...



I DIED!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Y'all got my son and SO looking at me all crazy! I keep laughing I'm tearing up and my face hurts!!!
> SunySydeofLyfe what rollers did you use in that pic?



I used the orange ones...didn't even need a lot. Did another set the other day and realized if i use a pick on the roots i get volume. Love them things!!!

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I keep picturing y'll running to the beauty supply looking like a crackhead trying hurry to her dealer.  You know how you see them walking all fast and damn there running and when somebody try to stop them to talk they keep walking because ain't nobody got time for dat.  Then you see them 30 minutes later strolling along laughing and shooting the breeze with everybody.
> 
> Y'll when you read product reviews:
> View attachment 211491
> ...



  *WOKE UP...... and  again


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

.......no, but on a serious note. I bought the Wrap lotion  BUT I'M DONE! I hope . SO died laughing when I told him. He patted me on the head and told me I tried and then proceeded to laugh so hard that he almost fell ...OLE' JOKER' LOL!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 2, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I used the orange ones...didn't even need a lot. Did another set the other day and realized if i use a pick on the roots i get volume. Love them things!!!
> 
> Suny


Girl, I'm bout to go on youtube and find a tutorial! I only had them once a long time ago and they are awesome!


EnExitStageLeft said:


> .......no, but on a serious note. I bought the Wrap lotion  BUT I'M DONE! I hope . SO died laughing when I told him. He patted me on the head and told me I tried and then proceeded to laugh so hard that he almost fell ...OLE' JOKER' LOL!



I'm only buying the foam! The shampoo and the DC reminds me of Silk Dreams so I can't see purchasing those! Lol! You can do it!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

Babygrowth I sure hope so . I only bought the foam too, the other products have cones and you already know me and cones be beefin' and what not


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> You're right that was terribly mean, I got carried away...my apologies. I know this because I was like this last year and the year before that. You saw my product list in the 2012 use up your stash challenge.
> 
> That laugh was the next best thing to a glass of wine, it was much needed.  Besides if you were in my daughter's class, the person who laughs with the funny, rude kid is just as guilty and receives punishment too.  Cattypus1, you are on a time out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I will not surf & swipe, I will not surf & swipe, I will not surf & swipe...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft can you list the ingredients for the Nairobi Foam Wrap?  I can't find them online.  

I wonder if transitioner/natural(s) will get good results using this while setting?


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 2, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> EnExitStageLeft can you list the ingredients for the Nairobi Foam Wrap?  I can't find them online.
> 
> I wonder if transitioner/natural(s) will get good results using this while setting?



I've seen some youtube vids of natural hair gal using this and their hair was  shiny, bouncy, but va-va-voom sexy!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> EnExitStageLeft can you list the ingredients for the Nairobi Foam Wrap?  I can't find them online.
> 
> I wonder if transitioner/natural(s) will get good results using this while setting?



I used it when I did dd's curlformers set.  I did it on previously stretched hair and her curls came out bouncy soft BUT they didn't even last an hour once humidity hit it.  The soft stretched hair did last but she need something with more hold.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

@MileHighDiva i bought it online. My BSS was charging 18 dollars for it....NO MA'AM! i got it from uglynbeauty for 12 bucks instead. @KiWiStyle or @SunySydeofLyfe can you list the ingredients please


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @MileHighDiva i bought it online. My BSS was charging 18 dollars for it....NO MA'AM! i got it from uglynbeauty for 12 bucks instead. @KiWiStyle or @SunySydeofLyfe can you list the ingredients please



This is the Hairobi.  Same company but for consumer purchase. I'm told the only difference is the name and color.  Nairobi is a darker blue.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Jun 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89 divachyk
> 
> Ladies... How often are you doing "hard" protein treatments and what are you using?  I usually do one a week before I relax; but that equates to only once every 20 weeks.
> 
> All on this thread please feel free to reply.



DominicanBrazilian82

sunnieb, Nix08, Cherry89, divachyk

Good question!!  I don't know about the other ladies, but I never need to do "hard' protein treatments.  I been henna'ing monthly for about 5 years now.  NUPUR henna has done some fantastic things to my hair.  I do not need "hard" protein at all.  But I DO use mild protein treatments monthly as well.  I use ApHogee 2-Minute recontstructor for that.  And if there's an off day where I feel my hair needs a protein boost, I use the ApHogee Green tea spray or CHI Keratin Mist.  Those products are like INSTANT protein to my hair.  When I overuse protein, my hair gets hard and tangled.  That's why its so important to listen to what your hair needs.  NUPUR henna keeps my strands strong....I don't need too much protein.  Moisture is usually what my hair craves.

Hope this helps.


----------



## baddison (Jun 2, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Cherry89 divachyk
> 
> Hey Buds!
> 
> I'm doing pretty good at 5 weeks post.  I was about to go do a honey treatment in a bit to keep my moisture levels up and I'm still bunning 5-6 days a week.



Are we really 5 weeks?!?!  Gosh, it seems like shorter..LOL!  Well, only 15 more to go!  I'm just enjoying bunning my way to BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 2, 2013)

baddison - I know!  5 weeks down already!

You're bunning this year too?  I'm bunning strong and won't stop until I get to MBL dangit!


----------



## Mande30 (Jun 2, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @mschristine @Mande30:
> So far, so good. I am one week post and hair is doing well. I have slacked on taking my vitamins and I can tell. My hair is shedding a little. I'm happy with my relaxer results, but I plan to stretch a little longer this time. I can't seem to get my hair as moisturized as I would like, especially during a stretch. I used Kera Care dry itchy scalp conditioner and my hair felt so soft afterwards. I'm going to keep using it for awhile to see if it's the difference maker. It just did not detangle as well I would like.


 
klsjackson mschristine

Hey buddies.  I have been MIA for a bit.  Was on vacation and seperated from the world (cell phone, internet, etc.)  I'm back and happy to say that I kept up with my hair routine.  I shampooed and did a slight dust/trim today.  I am 2 weeks post and ready for 10 more.  That puts me at about the second or third week in August for my next touch up.  Glad to hear that you all of doing well.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 3, 2013)

baddison said:


> Are we really 5 weeks?!?! Gosh, it seems like shorter..LOL! Well, only 15 more to go! I'm just enjoying bunning my way to BSL by the end of the year.


 
Ya I had to check too on how long it's been...My hair is doing well....I did a ponytail all last week and today I just have it hanging down.

@DominicanBrazilian82 I never do hard protein treatments either.

@sunnieb @Nix08 @baddison @DominicanBrazilian82 @Cherry89 @divachyk This 20 week stretch should be interesting, I've gotten very hair lazy as of late


----------



## naija24 (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay, so I'm one month post and I am dying.

This was rarely a problem pre-LHCF, but now I feel like this is the fastest my hair has ever grown in any one period, especially when I'm 1) avoiding the salon, 2) avoiding heat 3) cowashing every 2 days 4) vitamin usage.

I haven't felt my scalp after a wash in maybe 2 weeks? I can no longer part my hair  Foaming wrap only does so much. I think I may limit this stretch to 8 weeks. 

I'm also thinking about adding MSM to my vitamin regimen. I'm currently taking 10,000mg of Biotin daily.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 3, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Okay, so I'm one month post and I am dying.
> 
> This was rarely a problem pre-LHCF, but now I feel like this is the fastest my hair has ever grown in any one period, especially when I'm 1) avoiding the salon, 2) avoiding heat 3) cowashing every 2 days 4) vitamin usage.
> 
> ...



Too much growth is a great problem to have!  We should all be so lucky. .


----------



## naija24 (Jun 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 yes I'm really happy but I'm getting to that point where I really don't know what to do with my hair. It barely lays as is. I really want to be like other ladies and stretch my relaxer out though.


----------



## mschristine (Jun 3, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> klsjackson mschristine
> 
> Hey buddies.  I have been MIA for a bit.  Was on vacation and seperated from the world (cell phone, internet, etc.)  I'm back and happy to say that I kept up with my hair routine.  I shampooed and did a slight dust/trim today.  I am 2 weeks post and ready for 10 more.  That puts me at about the second or third week in August for my next touch up.  Glad to hear that you all of doing well.



Relaxed my hair today and going to get my major cut on Wednesday. I'll relax again the second week of August before me and my boo go on our vacation. That will put me at about 10 weeks post


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 3, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> EnExitStageLeft can you list the ingredients for the Nairobi Foam Wrap?  I can't find them online.
> 
> I wonder if transitioner/natural(s) will get good results using this while setting?



I use the Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion ,
My bottle doesn't list the ingredients.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Help me for I have sinned against my hair sister .  Ok, now that I got that out the way. I can use a ton of this Nairobi foam and my hair never feels heavy, stiff or oily.  It's definitely superior.
> 
> I keep trying to tell y'll I have literally found some great staples and this is how I was able to recover from product junkism.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes, I stand by this product as well. I've tried others and none compare.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh Lawd, get this chick outta here!  I'm just going to mention the relaxer because I know our addicts ain't going out to buy a new relaxer.
> 
> My stylist have used Nairobi on my hair for two years now and my hair loves it!  She used something different on my last touch up and I was like whollup!  I am going to be sure to tell her she had better have my Nairobi Pamper when I see her in 6-10 weeks.  Ain't nobody got time for dat!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Nairobi Humecta-Sil is da-bomb as well. I use this as my moisturizing conditioner after Affirm 5 n 1 reconstructor.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I keep picturing y'll running to the beauty supply looking like a crackhead trying hurry to her dealer.  You know how you see them walking all fast and damn there running and when somebody try to stop them to talk they keep walking because ain't nobody got time for dat.  Then you see them 30 minutes later strolling along laughing and shooting the breeze with everybody.
> 
> Y'll when you read product reviews:
> 
> ...



Girl, you is wrong for dis!!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Girl, you is wrong for dis!!!!



She knew she was wrong when she did it!  So mean but funny as HEYELL!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Nairobi Humecta-Sil is da-bomb as well. I use this as my moisturizing conditioner after Affirm 5 n 1 reconstructor.



I know, my stylist uses it. It's on my to buy list so maybe I'll finally get it this year.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Girl, you is wrong for dis!!!!



Ok, I need a spanking...BAD GIRL! I hope I didn't offend anyone.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ok, I need a spanking...BAD GIRL! I hope I didn't offend anyone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



None taken it's funny!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> She knew she was wrong when she did it!  So mean but funny as HEYELL!



Ok, I'm just going to be the voice of reason with the mature attitude.  If it helps, I'm a Gemini and that post was written by my evil twin...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ok, I'm just going to be the voice of reason with the mature attitude.  If it helps, I'm a Gemini and that post was written by my evil twin...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You a mess, girl!  Evil twin...a likely story.  Still funny...Humecta-Sil is on my to try list when I'm off probation at the end of the month.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I use the Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion ,
> My bottle doesn't list the ingredients.



Mine either. Loves it

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 3, 2013)

shortdub78 did you meet with the Nairobi distributor today??  I'm curious, what did you get?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 did you meet with the Nairobi distributor today??  I'm curious, what did you get?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Me too...I have a to try list and I want to make sure I've got the right stuff. I've already ordered my silk dreams so it'll be a while but I want a review.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 4, 2013)

I see I missed alot today lol. HEY LADIES!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 did you meet with the Nairobi distributor today??  I'm curious, what did you get?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





Cattypus1 said:


> Me too...I have a to try list and I want to make sure I've got the right stuff. I've already ordered my silk dreams so it'll be a while but I want a review.



KiWiStyle Cattypus1

that clown didn't get back in touch with me. so i found the one near CC Hills and he doesn't carry that line anymore, just Essations.  so i tried to hunt down another and it just wasn't working out. the stylist i went to didn't want to give me any info either, so i just ordered the hydrating shampoo, that humectica conditioner?, and the foam wrap lotion.  i don't know what i am going to do about washing my hair.

i know i won't be using NTM for a moisturizer anymore.  it doesn't say it can be used on the bottle as such.  just going to stay away from anything that can cause coating and protein buildup.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle Cattypus1
> 
> that clown didn't get back in touch with me. so i found the one near CC Hills and he doesn't carry that line anymore, just Essations.  so i tried to hunt down another and it just wasn't working out. the stylist i went to didn't want to give me any info either, so i just ordered the hydrating shampoo, that humectica conditioner?, and the foam wrap lotion.  i don't know what i am going to do about washing my hair.
> 
> i know i won't be using NTM for a moisturizer anymore.  it doesn't say it can be used on the bottle as such.  just going to stay away from anything that can cause coating and protein buildup.



I'm sorry things didn't work out with the distributors.  Who, where did you order from?  

Girl all I read was the first sentence before I got pissed.  Essations is the brand relaxer my stylist switched to and not that it was a part of her rotation but obviously it's because her distributor switched.  It was decent but it got me straighter than I wanted and it was a little drying.  I will be having a little conversation with her.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm sorry things didn't work out with the distributors.  Who, where did you order from?
> 
> Girl all I read was the first sentence before I got pissed.  Essations is the brand relaxer my stylist switched to and not that it was a part of her rotation but obviously it's because her distributor switched.  It was decent but it got me straighter than I wanted and it was a little drying.  I will be having a little conversation with her.
> 
> ...



i bet that's the same distributor.  i texted him yesterday and he told me that.  i ordered from the site that was posted up thread
https://www.ensleybeautysupply.com/

i was going to order from nairobi's website, but i didn't want to be bothered with my license.  it's not like they were gonna give me any discounts anyway. i am considering becoming a distributor myself!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i bet that's the same distributor.  i texted him yesterday and he told me that.  i ordered from the site that was posted up thread
> https://www.ensleybeautysupply.com/
> 
> i was going to order from nairobi's website, but i didn't want to be bothered with my license.  it's not like they were gonna give me any discounts anyway. i am considering becoming a distributor myself!



You should become a distributor.  My sister is a stylist so I may have her order for me.  I don't wanna be buying some bootleg stuff.  Is that site you ordered from authorized to sell their products??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> You should become a distributor.  My sister is a stylist so I may have her order for me.  I don't wanna be buying some bootleg stuff.  Is that site you ordered from authorized to sell their products??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




i didn't even bother to check. i got the link from SunySydeofLyfe's post. i wonder how would one find out?
SunySydeofLyfe

is that site you posted to order the Nairobi hair products from authorized to sell it?  have you ordered from that site?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2013)

i read on their website that they are a distributor.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i read on their website that they are a distributor.



Cool, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2013)

i am checking my email like a crackhead, waiting for a confirmation on shipping....  it would be fab to get my products by Friday...  that way i can wash my hair saturday after the water park.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i didn't even bother to check. i got the link from SunySydeofLyfe's post. i wonder how would one find out?
> @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> is that site you posted to order the Nairobi hair products from authorized to sell it? have you ordered from that site?


 
This is the only site I order from outside of getting products from the BB Hair Show. They are authorized. The shipping is super fast and the customer service is always on point, I think of the flat $11.00 shipping as a balance when I order Nairobi and other goodies! Their sales and prices are amazing in comparison to other companies.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i am checking my email like a crackhead, waiting for a confirmation on shipping.... it would be fab to get my products by Friday... that way i can wash my hair saturday after the water park.


 
Where are you in relation to Alabama, they are in Ensley. I am in Atlanta and get mine in about 2 days. Hope you get it too cause I think you are going to be in love. Did you get the hydrating shampoo??


----------



## naija24 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've decided i'm going to self-texlax in four weeks. Hella nervous. Any recommendations on relaxers? I have a box relaxer but idk if that's a good one. I don't know the brand off hand but ti's a purple box and I got it in target lol. Dark and Lovely I think.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 4, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle shortdub78

Guess who's about to DC and Cowash.....THIS GIRL! I cannot wait. I love my rollerset hair, but I need some smooth, fluffy, moisturized air dried hair in my life STAT! 

Whats you guy's hair plans today?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle shortdub78
> 
> Guess who's about to DC and Cowash.....THIS GIRL! I cannot wait. I love my rollerset hair, but I need some smooth, fluffy, moisturized air dried hair in my life STAT!
> 
> Whats you guy's hair plans today?



in this dang scarf if i don't leave the house today.  i wanna wash my hair, but i don't have my new stuff!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 4, 2013)

shortdub78

What all did you order?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Where are you in relation to Alabama, they are in Ensley. I am in Atlanta and get mine in about 2 days. Hope you get it too cause I think you are going to be in love. Did you get the hydrating shampoo??




SunySydeofLyfe
girl!  i live far the heck away in IL!  i pray for saturday!  thank you for putting me on to that site! i ordered the hydrating shampoo, that humetica conditioner? and the foam.  i wanted to order the leave-in, but i wonder if that is really needed?  the stylist didn't use a leave-in on me.  she conditioned me and applied the foam.  my hair felt extremely light!  this is the best relaxer system i have had used on me!  my hair has never felt so silky and soft!  i have never raved this hard about some hair products!  this line is the truth!it has given my hair life! i can comb my hair! it's not dry! it's not rough!  my shedding has stopped!  i think i will get my mom some of the foam wrap lotion. she goes to the salon, but molds her hair at home to save time.  i am waiting on my Silk Dreams too!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78
> 
> What all did you order?



EnExitStageLeft

you know i went bananas with Silk Dreams and i ordered from Nairobi.  i bought the hydrating shampoo, the conditioner humetic sil? and the wrap foam lotion.  i didn't get any oils from them because i ordered the Nourish Oil from Silk Dreams.  i got the Go Moist, Wheat Germ Conditioner, that waterfall bundle, and Vanilla Silk conditioner.  plus i spent some money on some products a week or so ago.  i got Mizani MoisturFusion, Rusk leave-in, and Nioxin 3 conditioner.

my next purchase might be another a curling iron or another scarf.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> girl!  i live far the heck away in IL!  i pray for saturday!  thank you for putting me on to that site! i ordered the hydrating shampoo, that humetica conditioner? and the foam.  i wanted to order the leave-in, but i wonder if that is really needed?  the stylist didn't use a leave-in on me.  she conditioned me and applied the foam.  my hair felt extremely light!  this is the best relaxer system i have had used on me!  my hair has never felt so silky and soft!  i have never raved this hard about some hair products!  this line is the truth!it has given my hair life! i can comb my hair! it's not dry! it's not rough!  my shedding has stopped!  i think i will get my mom some of the foam wrap lotion. she goes to the salon, but molds her hair at home to save time.  i am waiting on my Silk Dreams too!



Saturday...Saturday....Saturday...i have the leave in...its ok. I prefer the it's a 10. I like their moisturizer and their med protein treatments they fool me like i don't need to dc after. My shed hair has minimized.... to a few strands a day. I use the poo and con every Saturday and prepoo with oils on Wednesday. My hair is thriving. Since being consistent I'm retaining more now than ever. I think you will be very pleased.

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle shortdub78
> 
> Guess who's about to DC and Cowash.....THIS GIRL! I cannot wait. I love my rollerset hair, but I need some smooth, fluffy, moisturized air dried hair in my life STAT!
> 
> Whats you guy's hair plans today?



I'm co-washing for a twist-out. I'm officially 8 weeks post tomorrow and my NG is behaving itself, for now.  8 more to go...still waiting to get my Silk Dreams so I can see what all the hoopla is about.  All-in-all I'm happy about my progress and my stretch.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle shortdub78
> 
> Guess who's about to DC and Cowash.....THIS GIRL! I cannot wait. I love my rollerset hair, but I need some smooth, fluffy, moisturized air dried hair in my life STAT!
> 
> Whats you guy's hair plans today?



Nothing.  I cw'd yesterday but only had time to apply my leave-in and then I put it in a bun.  I was too tired to M&S last night so I did it this morning.  I M&S in four sections then spritz my NG with s curl.  I'm back in a low bun and my hair is feeling marvelous as usual.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle shortdub78
> 
> Guess who's about to DC and Cowash.....THIS GIRL! I cannot wait. I love my rollerset hair, but I need some smooth, fluffy, moisturized air dried hair in my life STAT!
> 
> Whats you guy's hair plans today?



Um, I know what can give you smooth air dried hair but I'm not telling you .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> you know i went bananas with Silk Dreams and i ordered from Nairobi.  i bought the hydrating shampoo, the conditioner humetic sil? and the wrap foam lotion.  i didn't get any oils from them because i ordered the Nourish Oil from Silk Dreams.  i got the Go Moist, Wheat Germ Conditioner, that waterfall bundle, and Vanilla Silk conditioner.  plus i spent some money on some products a week or so ago.  i got Mizani MoisturFusion, Rusk leave-in, and Nioxin 3 conditioner.
> 
> my next purchase might be another a curling iron or another scarf.



I highly recommend the Sedu Revolution when you do go flat iron shopping. My hair always looked like I let my child play in my hair after a self flat iron job, that is until I bought the Sedu.  Before that I had the Babyliss Pro Nano Titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Saturday...Saturday....Saturday...i have the leave in...its ok. I prefer the it's a 10. I like their moisturizer and their med protein treatments they fool me like i don't need to dc after. My shed hair has minimized.... to a few strands a day. I use the poo and con every Saturday and prepoo with oils on Wednesday. My hair is thriving. Since being consistent I'm retaining more now than ever. I think you will be very pleased.
> 
> Suny



I've read a lot about its a 10 leave-in.  It's on my buy list and I've seen it a few times but keep passing it up.  That's the rehabilitated product junkie in me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I highly recommend the Sedu Revolution when you do go flat iron shopping. My hair always looked like I let my child play in my hair after a self flat iron job, that is until I bought the Sedu.  Before that I had the Babyliss Pro Nano Titanium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i have a croc and i like it a lot, but i am looking for a styler.  one i can curl my hair with.  i was going to purchase the Sedu, but i got scared after reviews of people saying it was very fragile.  and i am a clumsy sucker when it comes to my flat iron.  i still might invest, if i can get a nice warranty on it!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm co-washing for a twist-out. I'm officially 8 weeks post tomorrow and my NG is behaving itself, for now.  8 more to go...still waiting to get my Silk Dreams so I can see what all the hoopla is about.  All-in-all I'm happy about my progress and my stretch.



I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and my hair is cooperating too, though my NG is feeling dense. I'm thinking of trying to do an 18 week stretch to 8/21 :-O!!  I want to plan it so that the following relaxer will be mid-December for my end of year check in.  I'm going to play it by ear and I know this s curl should help me get thru it.  

I can't wait to read your silk dreams review!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I highly recommend the Sedu Revolution when you do go flat iron shopping. My hair always looked like I let my child play in my hair after a self flat iron job, that is until I bought the Sedu.  Before that I had the Babyliss Pro Nano Titanium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have the same Babyliss flat iron. I rarely use it because I'm trying to minimize hear and because I sweat like a beast and it ain't pretty. What was it you didn't like about it?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i have a croc and i like it a lot, but i am looking for a styler.  one i can curl my hair with.  i was going to purchase the Sedu, but i got scared after reviews of people saying it was very fragile.  and i am a clumsy sucker when it comes to my flat iron.  i still might invest, if i can get a nice warranty on it!



Crocs are very nice to.  The Sedu is the most sturdy iron I've owned.  The instructions says it can double as a curler, I don't know because my attempts at curling were painfully awful!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I've read a lot about its a 10 leave-in.  It's on my buy list and I've seen it a few times but keep passing it up.  That's the rehabilitated product junkie in me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Somebody recommended Its A 10 but not the leave-in.  They recommended the mousse...not impressed. Haven't tried the leave-in though.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have the same Babyliss flat iron. I rarely use it because I'm trying to minimize hear and because I sweat like a beast and it ain't pretty. What was it you didn't like about it?



1. The dial being on the side.  I would accidentally turn the heat either all the way up or down.
2.  My results were that of the days when I was buying irons from Walgreens.  Keep in mind my skills are less than mediocre so I need my iron to do most of the work.
3.  The plates were way too long.  I don't know why anyone would need plates that long.
4.  The casing got way to hot for my liking. 

I found it for a great price at Nordstroms Rack.  I sold it here on the product exchange thread.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and my hair is cooperating too, though my NG is feeling dense. I'm thinking of trying to do an 18 week stretch to 8/21 :-O!!  I want to plan it so that the following relaxer will be mid-December for my end of year check in.  I'm going to play it by ear and I know this s curl should help me get thru it.
> 
> I can't wait to read your silk dreams review!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My plan is to go to 16 weeks but I only want to relax two more times this year.  I'm going to July 31, from there I'll play it by ear.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> My plan is to go to 16 weeks but I only want to relax two more times this year.  I'm going to July 31, from there I'll play it by ear.



Exactly!  We'll play it by ear together ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I've read a lot about its a 10 leave-in. It's on my buy list and I've seen it a few times but keep passing it up. That's the rehabilitated product junkie in me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I love it! I have been using it so sparingly because of the price...so the Miracle 7 from Sallys has been a nice replacement and I got it on sale so that was a plus and with both a little goes a long way. I have no trouble with combing or shedding or tangling. Makes my hair super soft!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I love it! I have been using it so sparingly because of the price...so the Miracle 7 from Sallys has been a nice replacement and I got it on sale so that was a plus and with both a little goes a long way. I have no trouble with combing or shedding or tangling. Makes my hair super soft!!!



I saw it at Target but the ingredient list turned me off.  I'm not on an all natural regimen but the Darcy Botanicals I've been using for about a year now works wonderful so I probably won't give it up.  Plus, I can use it on my 10 yr old dd's hair too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I saw it at Target but the ingredient list turned me off.  I'm not on an all natural regimen but the Darcy Botanicals I've been using for about a year now works wonderful so I probably won't give it up.  Plus, I can use it on my 10 yr old dd's hair too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Darcy goes on the list...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 4, 2013)

shortdub78

I agree with KiWiStyle I have 4 Flat Irons.....Dont Ask ......and My Sedu Irons are my fav. I have the classic 1 inch Sedu Pro Flat iron, the 1 inch Sedu Revolution and the Sedu Revolution Mini Iron......& I love them to peices. My siggy pic is the result of all three. I use my mini Revolution on my roots, My Sedu Pro at 320 on my length to straighten and curled with my Sedu Revolution at 340 and I only did one pass with each iron. I usually use my full size Sedu Revolution as a curling iron because it works out better for me. Do you need all three? Nope, but I got em' and love em' . If you want a universal one though the Full Size Revolution is the way to go. 

Cattypus1 and KiWiStyle

So we all cowashin' today? I guess were all going to have silky smooth air dried hair tomorrow .


----------



## divachyk (Jun 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Um, I know what can give you smooth air dried hair but I'm not telling you .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I haven't been keeping up with the thread so I'm sure I've missed some juicy stuff somewhere down the line but do tell. What can give smooth air dried hair? KiWiStyle  ETA: Wait a minute, are you speaking of a fresh TU?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78
> 
> I agree with KiWiStyle I have 4 Flat Irons.....Dont Ask ......and My Sedu Irons are my fav. I have the classic 1 inch Sedu Pro Flat iron, the 1 inch Sedu Revolution and the Sedu Revolution Mini Iron......& I love them to peices. My siggy pic is the result of all three. I use my mini Revolution on my roots, My Sedu Pro at 320 on my length to straighten and curled with my Sedu Revolution at 340 and I only did one pass with each iron. I usually use my full size Sedu Revolution as a curling iron because it works out better for me. Do you need all three? Nope, but I got em' and love em' . If you want a universal one though the Full Size Revolution is the way to go.
> 
> ...



Girl, you are something else, lol!  Four flat irons?!?! 

shortdub78 I told you it can be used as a curler.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 4, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the thread so I'm sure I've missed some juicy stuff somewhere down the line but do tell. What can give smooth air dried hair? KiWiStyle  ETA: Wait a minute, are you speaking of a fresh TU?



divachyk it's simple...so simple y'll are going to think I'm lying.  I only use the Darcy Botanicals Daily Leave-in and air dry using the scarf method.  

And if I really wanted to be fancy I use Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum.  I don't use it because I don't have to for silky air dried hair and because I avoid cones on a daily basis.  When I'm deep in my stretch I use Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Treatment.  The PM Super Skinny line flattens hair,  thus the name "super skinny".  

I plan to CW tomorrow, I'll post a picture of my hair before I add my moisturizer and oil. Now keep in mind I'm neither bone-laxed or tex-laxed.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Co wash, done...detangling, done...check out the shed hairs


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 4, 2013)

@Cattypus1

Awesome girl! I'm under the dryer DC'in as I type. I got lazy and took a nap. I seriously LOVE summer break. I'm gonna be sad in August when I have to go back to work. I love the kiddo's, but mid-day naps are the BIDNESS!  and *LE SIGH!

Also, Do you detangle in or out the shower? I'm in shower detangler, I don't have the patience to do it outside the shower


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 5, 2013)

I finished DC'in and cowashing hours ago, but wanted to come back post my hair as it air dries. I love how shiny and smooth it is . Gotta love air drying.


----------



## freckledface (Jun 5, 2013)

Look at all that hurr! Why do you do your ponytail like that. I've never seen it done before


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 5, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Co wash, done...detangling, done...check out the shed hairs



What do you account to the less shed hairs?  My hair sheds significantly less these days and I contribute it to either the change in season OR NJOY'S growth oil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I finished DC'in and cowashing hours ago, but wanted to come back post my hair as it air dries. I love how shiny and smooth it is . Gotta love air drying.



That method should leave you with a cute little carefree style!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 5, 2013)

Weird double post.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 5, 2013)

I  won't be M&S this morning because I woke up with soft and cool to the touch hair.  I last M&S yesterday morning.  Here lately, my hair is outdoors ready.  I literally I can get up and go but I chose to use my Jibere baby brush to perfect my edges.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1
> 
> Awesome girl! I'm under the dryer DC'in as I type. I got lazy and took a nap. I seriously LOVE summer break. I'm gonna be sad in August when I have to go back to work. I love the kiddo's, but mid-day naps are the BIDNESS!  and *LE SIGH!
> 
> Also, Do you detangle in or out the shower? I'm in shower detangler, I don't have the patience to do it outside the shower



I'm an out of the shower detangler.  In fact, my hair is at least 50% (if you can measure such a thing) dry before I do any detangling. I don't rough it up when I cleanse or shampoo so its not a big deal after i apply my leave-ins and styling gel. Summer Break...today is the last day of school here in the Ville, where are you?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I finished DC'in and cowashing hours ago, but wanted to come back post my hair as it air dries. I love how shiny and smooth it is . Gotta love air drying.



Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 5, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft

I had to share this with the comediennes from this weekend...this morning's conversation with my CH (Crazy Husband)...
Scene 1, Act 1
CH is in bed asleep meanwhile I am in the bathroom getting ready for work.  The conversation goes like this:
CH:  Donate them to the shelter.  (Reminder, he is still asleep!)
Me:  What did you say?
CH:  Donate them to the shelter. (Still in La-La land)
Me:  What?
CH:  Donate them to the shelter.  (Now almost awake)
Me:  Donate what to the shelter?
CH:  Weren't you talking?(Fully awake-still crazy though)
Me:  No.
CH:  (Now laughing out loud) I though you were asking me what to do with all those hair products.  (Now fully engulfed in laughing at me and himself). I was suggesting that you donate them to the women's shelter.
This is not a bad idea...I just find it hilarious that he was dreaming about my stash!  He's really addicted too, he just tries to pretend its all me. 
Any who...enjoy your day, ladies.  Happy hair growing!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 5, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft
> 
> I had to share this with the comediennes from this weekend...this morning's conversation with my CH (Crazy Husband)...
> Scene 1, Act 1
> ...



LMBO!! Your CH is on to something!  We should all donate our unwanted products to a women's shelter...the Lord was speaking thru your man 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> LMBO!! Your CH is on to something!  We should all donate our unwanted products to a women's shelter...the Lord was speaking thru your man
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Cattypus1
Well he got my morning going!   was he yelling in his sleep? 

that is a good idea!  because got a lot of stuff that i am too scared to use.  i can give it to the ladies at PADS.  i usually give my stuff to my friend or my mother.

speaking of hair products, my order will be at my front door tomorrow!  so i will be able to wash my hair this weekend!  YES!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 5, 2013)

Cattypus1

CH may be on to something. I think I may have to look into that as well.....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 5, 2013)

@KiWiStyle

It is really nice waves once I remove the bands, but nine times out of ten its going to end up in a bun lol. 

@Cattypus1

Thanks Girl!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 5, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Look at all that hurr! Why do you do your ponytail like that. I've never seen it done before



freckledface 

I'm texlaxed/Texturized so trying to air dry loosely is a like asking my hair to knot up and tangle around itself. So I band my ponytail to keep it stretched and detangled. It also stretches out my new growth when I'm deep into my stretch, so I never have to deal with "shrunken" air dried hair.


----------



## freckledface (Jun 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> freckledface
> 
> I'm texlaxed/Texturized so trying to air dry loosely is a like asking my hair to knot up and tangle around itself. So I band my ponytail to keep it stretched and detangled. It also stretches out my new growth when I'm deep into my stretch, so I never have to deal with "shrunken" air dried hair.



Thank you. That's a great idea. I may have to try


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 5, 2013)

@Cattypus1

I'm in south GA. The kiddo's last day here was May 17th.

freckledface

I bet you'd love it


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1
> 
> I'm in south GA. The kiddo's last day here was May 17th.
> 
> ...



Oh Georgia girl...that's where I'm from but sadly I'm currently in Ohio


----------



## klsjackson (Jun 5, 2013)

mschristine Mande30

Hey buddies!!! I have been out the loop for too long!! I just wrapped up another school year, began my summer vacation with travel only to come home to training and workshops, a sista is tired..... Anywho, on the hair front things are not going so well.  I did a self relaxer on May 18th.  It went well, but I think I may have gotten it too straight and I experienced some breakage.  I cannot have another setback!!!  I'm not sure if the breakage was a result of the stretch or the relaxer.  

I have self-relaxed previously with no problems, but I'm just not sure.  I now plan to nurse those areas for the next 10 weeks.  I realized that I did not incorporate any protein in my routine after that first protein overload we all experienced around the same time.  So I will tweak my routine and see if that helps.  

I also need to post my results pics.  I have been so busy and it takes a little extra effort to upload pictures.  But I have one of those length check t-shirts and I am fully on line 2 approaching line 3.  Line 5 is APL for me, so my goal is to be a healthy full APL by Dec 2013.  I think I'm on my way.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 5, 2013)

Altruisticoam 

I have a feeling someone doesn't like Ohio to much lol and yeah I'm a GA girl


----------



## Mande30 (Jun 6, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @mschristine @Mande30
> 
> Hey buddies!!! I have been out the loop for too long!! I just wrapped up another school year, began my summer vacation with travel only to come home to training and workshops, a sista is tired..... Anywho, on the hair front things are not going so well. I did a self relaxer on May 18th. It went well, but I think I may have gotten it too straight and I experienced some breakage. I cannot have another setback!!! I'm not sure if the breakage was a result of the stretch or the relaxer.
> 
> ...


 
klsjackson

You and I both have been out of the loop.  My mom worked in the school system, so I fully understand about the workshops.  It seemed everytime that I turned around she had to go to another workshop.  

I wholeheartedly understand about not wanting another setback.  I hope that you can determine, if at all possible, what exactly caused the breakage, so you can correct it. * Did you incorporte any protein at all, especially before or during your relaxer? *

After our overload I was skeptical about using anything, but I decided to use a moderate protein (Aphogee 2 min) once every month.  That worked out very well for me. (Absolutely, no more heavy proteins)  But then again, I do use EVCO everyday, which has really helped my protein retention.

I have decided to stop my length check sessions.  I was getting way too obsessed, even to the point that I did not want to dust/trim.

Since I have my hair down everyday, I have to really watch what I do (no direct heat at all can ever come in contact with my strands).  In addition I have to have a reguar dust/trim schedule.  My length obsession was posing a serious threat to this.  I tossed my "home made" length check shirt.  Also, always wearing my hair curly (twist or braid outs, rolled at the ends) hides my length from myself.


----------



## naija24 (Jun 6, 2013)

The bf noticed AND COMMENTED on the fact that my hair is getting longer! That made my night yall. I am also pretty pleased that my hair is growing into a reasonable and cute bob shape.


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Can I join y'all?? This thread is nutz you guys are hilarious... I am 16 weeks post and really intrigued by the Nairobi products... Looking to try  any more reviews on it? Is the Nairobi Pamper better than the Nairobi regular relaxer? Thx ladies


----------



## naija24 (Jun 6, 2013)

Here are some pictures!!

yes, I took these at work. Slow work day.

I wish my hair on the sides would catch up, then it wouldn't look so.....idk..mom looking


----------



## klsjackson (Jun 6, 2013)

Mande30

I think it was a combination, plus I really need a corrective relaxer. I have parts that are very underprocessed mixed in with straight and I can see that is where most of the breakage occurred. I did a protein treatment and I have been very careful with it. I didn't notice until I decided to wash last night and combed my hair in a different direction. I was a little upset, but then I thought about how good I felt about my hair before I saw that. So I'm going to just keep doing what I'm doing, but my next relaxer will be by a professional.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 6, 2013)

soonergirl 

I stay droolin' at your Avi pic. Also, how long do you plan to stretch?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 6, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1

Ummm.....So today is a bad bun day. For some reason it just can't get right *SIGH*.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 6, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> Can I join y'all?? This thread is nutz you guys are hilarious... I am 16 weeks post and really intrigued by the Nairobi products... Looking to try  any more reviews on it? Is the Nairobi Pamper better than the Nairobi regular relaxer? Thx ladies



I can't stop telling people. Lol. I've never tried the pamper line but if you like silky straight the Nairobi won't give you that. The poo is hydrating and the con leaves my hair soft.

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 6, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> Can I join y'all?? This thread is nutz you guys are hilarious... I am 16 weeks post and really intrigued by the Nairobi products... Looking to try  any more reviews on it? Is the Nairobi Pamper better than the Nairobi regular relaxer? Thx ladies



Nairobi is formulated in regular and plus strengths.  The Pamper line is for fine, fragile or color treated.  I have fine/fragile hair so my stylist used the Pamper line on me.  I think Nairobi works so well because it has protein, conditioning and humectant ingredients in it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1
> 
> Ummm.....So today is a bad bun day. For some reason it just can't get right *SIGH*.



Well at least you have good bun days. My hair is so fine that buns still don't look like a style on my APL hair.  I think I'll have to be MBL-WL to have a decent looking bun...UNLESS I sock bun.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 6, 2013)

Nairobi is going to have a influx in orders because of this thread .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Nairobi is going to have a influx in orders because of this thread .



I believe the company is black owned so they really understand what our hair specifically needs.

ETA: I never understood why Nairobi has not been a favorite on this board, it helped turn my hair completely around.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I believe the company is black owned so they really understand what our hair specifically needs.
> 
> ETA: I never understood why Nairobi has not been a favorite on this board, it helped turn my hair completely around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i sing it's praises! best relaxer i have ever had!  and i didn't burn!  i washed my hair hours before my relaxer appt too!  my products will be in the mailbox today!  can't wait to wash my hair!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle

Its been a long time coming. For a while I didn't even know how to "bun" lol

shortdub78 

Tell us how it goes. I still haven't recieved my wrap foam lotion . I can't wait. It should be here within 2 -3 days! I won't be using it until later this month though, so I dunno why I'm so eager to have it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 6, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> Can I join y'all?? This thread is nutz you guys are hilarious... I am 16 weeks post and really intrigued by the Nairobi products... Looking to try  any more reviews on it? Is the Nairobi Pamper better than the Nairobi regular relaxer? Thx ladies



Absolutely, the more the merrier!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1
> 
> Ummm.....So today is a bad bun day. For some reason it just can't get right *SIGH*.



Apparently, I was having your day...my bun was jacked and I didn't even care.  Imma cowash tonight and twist it up, 8 weeks post is lookin kinda rough. Tomorrow will be a better day for us both!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Nairobi is going to have a influx in orders because of this thread .



...and Silk Dreams...and anything else our pushers show us...I want that hair!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> ...and Silk Dreams...and anything else our pushers show us...I want that hair!



LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You know I've been surfing...no swiping...yet. I wish they would hurry and ship my SD?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> 1. The dial being on the side.  I would accidentally turn the heat either all the way up or down.
> 2.  My results were that of the days when I was buying irons from Walgreens.  Keep in mind my skills are less than mediocre so I need my iron to do most of the work.
> 3.  The plates were way too long.  I don't know why anyone would need plates that long.
> 4.  The casing got way to hot for my liking.
> ...



I bought it at JCP and they said they would buy it back if I wanted to sell it.  I haven't used it very much and I was trying desperately to like it but since I'm basically heat-free I should probably sell it back.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> You know I've been surfing...no swiping...yet. I wish they would hurry and ship my SD?



It's coming lady, relax, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Jun 6, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> mschristine Mande30
> 
> Hey buddies!!! I have been out the loop for too long!! I just wrapped up another school year, began my summer vacation with travel only to come home to training and workshops, a sista is tired..... Anywho, on the hair front things are not going so well.  I did a self relaxer on May 18th.  It went well, but I think I may have gotten it too straight and I experienced some breakage.  I cannot have another setback!!!  I'm not sure if the breakage was a result of the stretch or the relaxer.
> 
> ...



Hello buddies!! I relaxed on Monday at 12 weeks and then got my hair cut into a very cute inverted bob after work yesterday. I came home and wrapped it, did a silk wrap and when I took it down this morning, I was really feeling myself. I got so many compliments!! My hair feels so much better after getting it cut. Holding on to these weak ends and damaged areas was a bad idea so I'm glad I snapped out of it. I will post pics tomorrow. The day got away from me and I'm mess right now. I plan on relaxing again in August right before I go on vacation..that will put me right at 10 weeks post. Don't be scared of the protein!! Moderation is key...learned that the hard way


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Its been a long time coming. For a while I didn't even know how to "bun" lol
> 
> Tell us how it goes. I still haven't recieved my wrap foam lotion . I can't wait. It should be here within 2 -3 days! I won't be using it until later this month though, so I dunno why I'm so eager to have it.



xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1 EnExitStageLeft

i finally got my package!  i hopped in the shower and started to slap on the shampoo.  it felt really good.  wasn't drying or stripping, but my hair feels clean.  it has a white pearl color and smells like mangos.  i shampooed twice.  just like with any shampoo, to get a nice lather, you have to remove the gunk out with the first application.

i rinsed, got out, towel dried, and applied the conditioner.  it stated to just keep in for 15mins with a shower cap. it didn't say to use heat.  i am going to follow the instructions!  it is a nice thick creamy conditioner, but not too heavy.  you can tell it is concentrated.  i only used a nickel amount.  it melted right into my strands.  i am sitting here now with the shower cap on.  i will be hopping back in the shower in 10 mins.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 6, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1 EnExitStageLeft
> 
> i finally got my package!  i hopped in the shower and started to slap on the shampoo.  it felt really good.  wasn't drying or stripping, but my hair feels clean.  it has a white pearl color and smells like mangos.  i shampooed twice.  just like with any shampoo, to get a nice lather, you have to remove the gunk out with the first application.
> 
> i rinsed, got out, towel dried, and applied the conditioner.  it stated to just keep in for 15mins with a shower cap. it didn't say to use heat.  i am going to follow the instructions!  it is a nice thick creamy conditioner, but not too heavy.  you can tell it is concentrated.  i only used a nickel amount.  it melted right into my strands.  i am sitting here now with the shower cap on.  i will be hopping back in the shower in 10 mins.



Which products?

Suny


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Which products?
> 
> Suny



the hydrating detangling shampoo and that humecta? conditioner.  i also have the shine foam wrap lotion.

so i rinsed out the conditioner.  my hair felt strong (not hard), like after using a reconstructor.  so i don't think this conditioner is good for detangling.  after i towel dried, i applied a generous amount of wrap lotion.  it stated to do it on wet hair.  i detangled and now i am under the dryer.  it says it is conditioning and is activated by heat.  it also said to apply after using the hydrating detangling shampoo.  so i will do that next time instead of using the conditioner. if i need to do a stronger treatment, i will use that.

after my hair dries, i am going to comb it out, flat iron, and wrap it up for bed.

i will report back after i comb my hair out. so far it feels soft.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2013)

these products are definitely for professional use.  this isn't some for just a novice to go and buy.  you really need to understand how the products work and what would be best for your hair.  i plan on getting the detoxifying shampoo and i may just use the conditioner for 5 mins instead of 15 mins.  the stylist kept it in my hair for only 5 mins.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 6, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> these products are definitely for professional use. this isn't some for just a novice to go and buy. you really need to understand how the products work and what would be best for your hair. i plan on getting the detoxifying shampoo and i may just use the conditioner for 5 mins instead of 15 mins. the stylist kept it in my hair for only 5 mins.


 

I may be heavy handed but I noticed that you said you used a nickel size amount. I use a sack of nickel size. 

I think that you may want to try a tad more and Ive never had any trouble with the length of the dc to me the longer the better but your right with listening to your hair! I hope it performs the same way for you as when your stylist.


----------



## Kim0105 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey Buddies! How is it going? Babygrowth, MissyB, Angelinhell, Hyacinthe
I am 3 weeks post this Saturday and so far so good.  I did a protein dc with CPR today and dc with Giovanni 50:50 and AOHSR afterwards.  My hair is airdrying with the banded method EnExitStageLeft uses.  Pretty easy and now that I have more length it seems to be working. I am toying with just doing 2 16 week stretches for the rest of this year. That would put me at touching up September and December.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 6, 2013)

Kim0105

Let me know how the banding method works for you. It's literally the only way I air dry... it!


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> soonergirl
> 
> I stay droolin' at your Avi pic. Also, how long do you plan to stretch?



Thx ladybug!! I'm going for 22 weeks.... Jesus wept.....


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I believe the company is black owned so they really understand what our hair specifically needs.
> 
> ETA: I never understood why Nairobi has not been a favorite on this board, it helped turn my hair completely around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This sealed it for me I was torn between Nairobi and alter ego Linange for my next relaxer...


----------



## Kim0105 (Jun 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Kim0105
> 
> Let me know how the banding method works for you. It's literally the only way I air dry... it!


 
I really like the results. My hair dried in a couple hours instead of all day and night.  I tend to wake up with damp hair even if I bun it 50-70% dry.  I definitely think this will be my new method for air drying.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 6, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> This sealed it for me I was torn between Nairobi and alter ego linanage for my next relaxer...



I would have gone Nairobi being the pj that I am but I already have my Linange hanging out in my closet just waiting for July 31 (16 weeks) or beyond.  This will be my first go-round with Linange.  Now that I have it, it's all I can do to keep my stretch going. When do you relax again?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 6, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> This sealed it for me I was torn between Nairobi and alter ego linanage for my next relaxer...



I STAN for the Linange Shea Butter Texturizer (I'm "transitioning" from texlaxed to texturized hair). I'm not sure about the relaxer, so if I had to choose I'd choose Nairobi. Its gets nothing, but rave reviews here . But if you ever have a change of heart and want a bit more texture...Linange is THE only option IMO!  (can you see how much I love it?)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 6, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> I really like the results. My hair dried in a couple hours instead of all day and night.  I tend to wake up with damp hair even if I bun it 50-70% dry.  I definitely think this will be my new method for air drying.



Kim0105

WHOOP WHOOP! . 

Since this may be a potential method for you then I suggest getting a braid bonnet. I only use a traditional bonnet when my hair is straightened or rollerset and I pincurl at night (only about 30% of the time). Other then that I prefer braid bonnets because it allows me to continuously stretch my hair throughout the week (I put my hair taunt <not tight> low pony w/ one big 2 strand twist and secure the ends with a tiny hair clip). Also, if you're lazy like me it allows you to air dry overnight without manipulating the banded ponytail and keeping it from rubbing against any cotton materials while your asleep.


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I would have gone Nairobi being the pj that I am but I already have my Linange hanging out in my closet just waiting for July 31 (16 weeks) or beyond.  This will be my first go-round with Linange.  Now that I have it, it's all I can do to keep my stretch going. When do you relax again?



 I'm going to go 22-24 weeks.. I'm currently 16 weeks post. It was a tough decision I am excited about trying nairobi's products....You can make it, keep that stretch going catty!! We are here to support ya...


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I STAN for the Linange Shea Butter Texturizer (I'm "transitioning" from texlaxed to texturized hair). I'm not sure about the relaxer, so if I had to choose I'd choose Nairobi. Its gets nothing, but rave reviews here . But if you ever have a change of heart and want a bit more texture...Linange is THE only option IMO!  (can you see how much I love it?)



Girl you sound like Angelicus in here. She is the main reason for my dilemma!!! I'm so torn between the two, I want both!!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> divachyk it's simple...so simple y'll are going to think I'm lying.  I only use the Darcy Botanicals Daily Leave-in and air dry using the scarf method.
> 
> And if I really wanted to be fancy I use Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum.  I don't use it because I don't have to for silky air dried hair and because I avoid cones on a daily basis.  When I'm deep in my stretch I use Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Treatment.  The PM Super Skinny line flattens hair,  thus the name "super skinny".
> 
> ...


KiWiStyle, did I miss your pic?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 7, 2013)

soonergirl

I wish I could be as good a' pusher as Angelicus. She had everybody going Silk Dreams crazy. I have a least 6 SD's products because of her reviews


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 7, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> Girl you sound like Angelicus in here. She is the main reason for my dilemma!!! I'm so torn between the two, I want both!!



soonergirl  Yes, I am so in love with the relaxer and I refuse to switch to another. It is the only relaxer that will get my hair straight. 



EnExitStageLeft said:


> I wish I could be as good a' pusher as Angelicus. She had everybody going Silk Dreams crazy. I have a least 6 SD's products because of her reviews



I am so in love with Silk Dreams. I've been getting free samples of other brands but I am extremely brand loyal to SD because it works and I get tons of compliments on my hair when I use it. *insert hair toss*


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 7, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> soonergirl  Yes, I am so in love with the relaxer and I refuse to switch to another. It is the only relaxer that will get my hair straight.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love with Silk Dreams. I've been getting free samples of other brands but I am extremely brand loyal to SD because it works and I get tons of compliments on my hair when I use it. *insert hair toss*



Angelicus
i ordered several products from SD and i wanted to know are these products light, or heavy like most natural based products.  i have fine hair and don't want products that will coat and weight my hair down.  i want light, easy to manage, fluffy, and bouncy hair!

if they don't work for me, i will just use them on DD.  everyone raved about WEN 613 and it stripped my hair something terrible.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 7, 2013)

i just flat ironed my hair this morning.  still feels very good! i wrapped it and put my satin scarf on.  if someone is protein sensitive, i would be careful using Nairobi.  i really like the products though.

also if you like bone straight, silky hair, Nairobi relaxer is the way to go!  if you want more texture, i would go with Linage or Mizani Butter Blends.


----------



## Mande30 (Jun 7, 2013)

mschristine said:


> Hello buddies!! I relaxed on Monday at 12 weeks and then got my hair cut into a very cute inverted bob after work yesterday. I came home and wrapped it, did a silk wrap and when I took it down this morning, I was really feeling myself. I got so many compliments!! My hair feels so much better after getting it cut. Holding on to these weak ends and damaged areas was a bad idea so I'm glad I snapped out of it. I will post pics tomorrow. The day got away from me and I'm mess right now. I plan on relaxing again in August right before I go on vacation..that will put me right at 10 weeks post. Don't be scared of the protein!! Moderation is key...learned that the hard way


 
mschristine

Can't wait to see your new cut.  We will be relaxing at about the same time.  I'm getting better.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 7, 2013)

divachyk no you didn't miss it, I CW last night, applied my leave-in, finger detangled then scarfed and went to bed.

This is my hair first thing this morning. No comb or brush and only Darcy Botanicals leave-in.  I'm not showing my whole head because it ain't pretty, lol.  Had I used the PM Super Skinny line it would be smoother but I only use cones when I'm styling my hair.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Jun 7, 2013)

@klsjackson

When you say corrective relaxer, what do you mean?

From reading these boards I have found some that say it is done when you normally relax. You just pull the relaxer onto the underprocessed parts during the last few minutes of the processing time. (I actually tried it this way, but I am kinda glad that it didn't straighten too much because I think I would have overprocessed. It made it more manageable, though.)

Others say that you do a corrective about 3 or 4 weeks after your normal relaxer, only on the underprocessed parts. (I was too scared to try this)

I am confused. 

I hope you find a stylist that you like. This was my first time self-relaxing (alone). I think I did pretty well. I know what I have to do differently next time. So I am going to try to get better. But, after so many times, if I don't improve, I will be right behind you. (Hoping like heck that I continue to get better ). Trying to find a stylist is so hard for me. My mom says that I am too picky. To me, no such thing as too picky when it comes to my Heart (emotions), Health and finally my Hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 7, 2013)

@ALL MY HAIR BUDDIES!  (@xu93texas @KiWiStyle @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @Cattypus1, @shortdub78, @soonergirl) and the head Nairobi pusha' @SunySydeofLyfe



Got my wrap foam lotion . I will be setting on the 21st (maybe), so I will be using it then. I may dilute it, but who knows.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @ALL MY HAIR BUDDIES!  (xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl) and the head Nairobi pusha' SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Got my wrap foam lotion . I will be setting on the 21st, so I will be using it then. I may dilute it, but who knows.



Don't dilute it...NO, NO!  Is it really that many of us!?  I need to go update my list.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle

I really want my set to maintain the flow I have, that's why I wanted to dilute it. But I wont for the sake of trying it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Don't dilute it...NO, NO!  Is it really that many of us!?  I need to go update my list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Nice...I need to update my list, too.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 7, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Bout to get my henna on...trying a new recipe, wish me luck. I'm going for a real brown this time.  What are your weekend hair plans?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 7, 2013)

Its alot of us  

@Cattypus1

I'm going to Prepoo, CoCleanse, DC w/ Steam on Top of Tea and Air Dry and Juicy bun until my cowash on WED. Also, are you mixing indigo with your henna? I heard thats how you receive the brown color.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 7, 2013)

picked up some of that Nairobi Setting Lotion for my flexi sets... SMH...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Its alot of us
> 
> @Cattypus1
> 
> I'm going to Prepoo, CoCleanse, DC w/ Steam on Top of Tea and Air Dry and Juicy bun until my cowash on WED. Also, are you mixing indigo with your henna? I heard thats how you receive the brown color.



No indigo this time...gets me too dark, my natural color is dark-medium brown with some lighter colored streaks-my dd says its dirty brown but i love the color. My streaks are gone since I've been experimenting with henna, Amla and indigo. I don't want red and I want evil grays to go away.  I'm using cocoa this time...smells wonderful!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I really want my set to maintain the flow I have, that's why I wanted to dilute it. But I wont for the sake of trying it.



Trust me, your hair will have more flow then you can handle.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 7, 2013)

Double post

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 7, 2013)

Since becoming loyal to Nairobi consistently this year....the Dec 2011 far right to Dec 2012 nothing to show for it. Dec 2012 til May 2013 there is a difference. Hoping that if I stay on this path MBL by Dec 2013!!!!

View attachment 212261

Suny


----------



## klsjackson (Jun 7, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson
> 
> When you say corrective relaxer, what do you mean?
> 
> ...



Mande30:
I'm nervous about doing a corrective relaxer on my own hair and although I like the idea of doing my own relaxers, it's just not working for me. I did a trim today and I like the way my hair looks and feels now. It feels thicker and looks fuller. I've come too far to mess it all up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I really want my set to maintain the flow I have, that's why I wanted to dilute it. But I wont for the sake of trying it.



it didn't weigh my hair down at all and it is concentrated like that for a reason.  it is like a conditioning wrap foam lotion.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Bout to get my henna on...trying a new recipe, wish me luck. I'm going for a real brown this time.  What are your weekend hair plans?



i flat ironed my hair today, so i am just going to maintain my wrap.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 7, 2013)

So no dilution it is. Also, shortdub78 No pictures . I want to see that cute bob again .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 8, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Bout to get my henna on...trying a new recipe, wish me luck. I'm going for a real brown this time.  What are your weekend hair plans?



I have no hair plans.  I real basic lately; wash or CW, bun or single braid. I'm racing to the BSL finish line so I have to remain disciplined and keep my hair up.  

Good luck with your henna treatment, I'm sure it'll be gorgeous .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 8, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Bout to get my henna on...trying a new recipe, wish me luck. I'm going for a real brown this time.  What are your weekend hair plans?



Sadly not much. I still have the cornrolls, I'm aiming for three weeks so I have 5 more days to go yay!

In the meantime I've been spraying hair 2-3 times a day with a water/oils mix and periodically cleaning scalp with witch hazel. 

I'm temped to relax at the end of this month but ill see what my hair feels like when I take these braids out and give it a much needed DC and protein treatment next weekend


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i flat ironed my hair today, so i am just going to maintain my wrap.



Well today is wash day for me. Prepoo with a protein something by my beloved Nairobi of course, poo with their hydrating poo, cw with PM super skinny and dc with humecta-sil. Might play around with a rollerset. Got a new job and need to get this hair ready for the public!!!

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 8, 2013)

I want box braids so bad I can barely see straight. I want them poetic justice style and I want them simply so I can wear it in a big dumb bun. *le sigh


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I want box braids so bad I can barely see straight. I want them poetic justice style and I want them simply so I can wear it in a big dumb bun. *le sigh



ME TOO!!  I don't want them poetic justice size. 
I want mine this size to wear between weeks 12-16.


I just came across this pic of Angela Simmons just before I saw your post.  If I knew of a great, responsible and hair health braider in Chicago I would do it in a heartbeat. shortdub78 do any recs??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Jun 8, 2013)

Mande30 klsjackson I put up pics of my new cut in the Relaxed Hair Thread. I decided to try out the Aphogee line for a while to help with shedding and get it back on track. I also bought Elasta QP DPR 11+ deep conditioner to help with my moisture so my moisture protein balance should be in check. I'm thinking about about getting the Neutrogena triple moisture leave in as a new lighter moisturizer but I gotta did it first. Hopefully this will help my problem areas and get my hair back on track


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 8, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Bout to get my henna on...trying a new recipe, wish me luck. I'm going for a real brown this time.  What are your weekend hair plans?



Sitting here with a snifter of brandy, a cigarette, and some Bon bons as I bask in the after  glow of the hairgasm Darcy's pumpkin seed  condish gave me after a DC... I could not fight back as it took over my naps and cast a spell over  them leaving them powerless against a comb.....they didn't put up a fight, and allowed the condish to have his way with them... I have a new head of hair....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 8, 2013)

soonergirl

You and lamaria211 are going to make me try this stuff again. When I tried it....it was complete CRAP!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 10, 2013)

This question is for everyone ---For those that detangle on damp or dry hair, do you spritz with a detangler before combing?

sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Cherry89


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 10, 2013)

I detangle on wet hair, usually with mane and tail detangler...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 10, 2013)

divachyk said:


> This question is for everyone ---For those that detangle on damp or dry hair, do you spritz with a detangler before combing?
> 
> sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Cherry89



I finger detangle on 80 percent dry hair with my leave-in (Darcy Botanicals Daily).  I applt the leave in while its wet but after I air dr.  I might have to pick up a detangler because I had a few tangles last time I cowashed. 

What detangler is everyone using??


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 10, 2013)

divachyk said:


> This question is for everyone ---For those that detangle on damp or dry hair, do you spritz with a detangler before combing?
> 
> @sunnieb @Nix08 @baddison @DominicanBrazilian82 @Cherry89


 
I 'finger' detangle as my hair is hanging loose drying.  I do not apply a detangler after, I do however apply a cream leave in and oil right out of the shower....If I use a comb it's after my hair is fairly dry.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2013)

i apply my products on damp hair and finger detangle.  i go back over it with a wide toothed comb.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I use Nexxus Humectress and detangle on 80% dry hair.


----------



## naija24 (Jun 10, 2013)

so biotin sucks. i'm not taking it anymore. 

not only did i break out hardcore with these super hard and huge pimples along my hairline, but it just made my new growth insanely insanely thick. like unlike anything i've ever experienced before. detangling is hellish. i feel hot all the time from this nappy NG helmet i'm rocking right now.

may relax on Friday at 6 weeks.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jun 10, 2013)

while taking biotin you need to up your water intake by a lot


----------



## divachyk (Jun 10, 2013)

If I use a detangler....
Pre-wash - Mane n Tale Detangler
Post-wash - Oyin J&B or AfroVeda Morgina

I use fingers when/where needed but my areas of concern is the kinky ng. My hair tends to knot and tangle around the root/line of demarcation area during wash days (even with keeping the hair properly detangled throughout the week). It took quite a while to detangle last night with using fingers and combs. My length is a breeze, it's just the kinky roots that slows me down. I will be ending my stretch this week at 11 weeks because I truly don't have time for this foolishness.


----------



## baddison (Jun 10, 2013)

divachyk said:


> This question is for everyone ---For those that detangle on damp or dry hair, do you spritz with a detangler before combing?
> 
> sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Cherry89



I detangle on damp hair.  I spritz first with either "Mane&Tail Detangler" or else I will use "REDKEN Anti-Snap Leave-In". Then I use the Jilbere Shower Comb to detangle.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey everybody.  Havent checked in for a while, I am 8 or 9 weeks post, I flat ironed this weekend , because I cannot deal with my new growth well  I obviously don’t use the right kind of detangler/leave in, because I have a heck of a time detangling.  I am also having moisture issues, My hair looks dull and feels dry if I don’t use heat .. drives me Loco!!  I am relaxing this upcoming weekend and will post measure pics then


----------



## Mande30 (Jun 10, 2013)

mschristine said:


> @Mande30 @klsjackson I put up pics of my new cut in the Relaxed Hair Thread. I decided to try out the Aphogee line for a while to help with shedding and get it back on track. I also bought Elasta QP DPR 11+ deep conditioner to help with my moisture so my moisture protein balance should be in check. I'm thinking about about getting the Neutrogena triple moisture leave in as a new lighter moisturizer but I gotta did it first. Hopefully this will help my problem areas and get my hair back on track


 
mschristine

I use NTM twice a month as my cream for the LOC(O) method (after my wash and after my cowash).  It is very moisturizing, plus it protects against the sun.  If I know that my hair will be exposed to the sun, for an extended period of time, I will also use it. (of course, under a hat)


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 10, 2013)

divachyk One of the things that I do that I find helps is to part my hair under running water while I'm rinsing out my conditioner.  The water pressure aids in keeping my roots fairly detangled.  I start from one side an part with my fingers vertically in 1/2 inch increments to the other side of my head.  Hopefully you get the visual.  It really does work for me.  It's a habit that I forgot about but was a hair saver during my last 18 week stretch.  With this 20 week stretch I've started doing this at the 6 week mark.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 10, 2013)

Nix08, I use vertical parts under running water also. My increments may be slightly wider than 1/2 inch but I do follow the same technique.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 10, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Hey Buddies,
Looks like my silk dreams are over. I don't mind waiting on a purchase as long as I have some idea of what is going on.  I'm not patient with stuff like that. I'd love to try the stuff but I'm not thinking that my hair is going to know how much it's missing by using something else. Not a fan of the waiting game. Cancelled my order...had too long to think about it.  Pisses me off that they can take your money almost immediately but you have to wait for a refund when they haven't even prepared, let alone shipped the product.  Anyway, if ever there was a cure for my PJ-ism it is a wait.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies,
> Looks like my silk dreams are over. I don't mind waiting on a purchase as long as I have some idea of what is going on.  I'm not patient with stuff like that. I'd love to try the stuff but I'm not thinking that my hair is going to know how much it's missing by using something else. Not a fan of the waiting game. Cancelled my order...had too long to think about it.  Pisses me off that they can take your money almost immediately but you have to wait for a refund when they haven't even prepared, let alone shipped the product.  Anyway, if ever there was a cure for my PJ-ism it is a wait.



It's been a week right?  That's way too long to not have shipped.  I know you already cancelled the order but sometimes those small/individual companies don't show any tracking info and then your delivery just shows up.  Did you call them?  What did they say??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 10, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> It's been a week right?  That's way too long to not have shipped.  I know you already cancelled the order but sometimes those small/individual companies don't show any tracking info and then your delivery just shows up.  Did you call them?  What did they say??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I had an email exchange going with someone who responded to my inquiry about the status of my order. She gave me some chewed-up-grass about long processing time during sales and never gave me any information about my order. She didn't seem at all bothered my desire to cancel my order because of the slow processing. If you're having a sale and you know demand is going to peak during that time then you should prepare for that. I've got a thing about spending my money.  Didn't take em a hot second to grab the money but it'll probably take em another week to give it back.  Anyway...on to Nairobi


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 10, 2013)

Cattypus1

Did you track your order on the site. In your confirmation email you should have received an order number and on her home page there is a place where you can track your order progress. All you have to do is enter your email address from your paypal account in which you paid (or if you didn't use paypal enter the contact email address you gave her) and your order number and it should tell you whether your item has been shipped or not. This also where she list you tracking number and if you paid through paypal she will also send it via your paypal email address. She usually takes 5-10 days to ship it out and you get it within 12. She's a one woman show, so it usually takes her the max 12 days. I hoped this helped clarify things a bit. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 10, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> Did you track your order on the site. In your confirmation email you should have received an order number and on her home page there is a place where you can track your order progress. All you have to do is enter your email address from your paypal account in which you paid (or if you didn't use paypal enter the contact email address you gave her) and your order number and it should tell you whether your item has been shipped or not. This also where she list you tracking number and if you paid through paypal she will also send it via your paypal email address. She usually takes 5-10 days to ship it out and you get it within 12. She's a one woman show, so it usually takes her the max 12 days. I hoped this helped clarify things a bit. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you.



Yep, tracked it on the site but the status of my order never changed from "on order". Maybe it's just me but that didn't seem like progress to me and I'm impatient like that and kind of fickle when it comes to new stuff. Anyway, it's okay and my crowning glory will do just fine. Might order some other time when it's not sure peak sales time...might not.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yep, tracked it on the site but the status of my order never changed from "on order". Maybe it's just me but that didn't seem like progress to me and I'm impatient like that and kind of fickle when it comes to new stuff. Anyway, it's okay and my crowning glory will do just fine. Might order some other time when it's not sure peak sales time...might not.



Darcy's is slow too.  

She should state order processing and shipping estimates in her site because while some might not mind waiting, others will.  Give me the option of choosing to wait.  Personally, I wouldn't mind waiting if I have all my regular products at home.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jun 10, 2013)

Do y'all have any tips or tricks for dealing with new growth between relaxers?

My hair is between chin length and SL, there's about an inch of new growth, and I work out 5 days a week (meaning I sweat out any flat ironing I've done).


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies,
> Looks like my silk dreams are over. I don't mind waiting on a purchase as long as I have some idea of what is going on.  I'm not patient with stuff like that. I'd love to try the stuff but I'm not thinking that my hair is going to know how much it's missing by using something else. Not a fan of the waiting game. Cancelled my order...had too long to think about it.  Pisses me off that they can take your money almost immediately but you have to wait for a refund when they haven't even prepared, let alone shipped the product.  Anyway, if ever there was a cure for my PJ-ism it is a wait.



Cattypus1

i was just going to ask you did you get any word on your order yet.  i haven't gotten anything either and i am considering canceling mine too.  it took me a year to decide to order SD and now i am just waiting.  i have ordered from other companies that hand make their products, but this is too long for me as well.  as much money as i spent i could have just gotten some more stuff from Nairobi.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Darcy's is slow too.
> 
> She should state order processing and shipping estimates in her site because while some might not mind waiting, others will.  Give me the option of choosing to wait.  Personally, I wouldn't mind waiting if I have all my regular products at home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



when i ordered the estimates were from 5 to 10 business days.  a week later, it changed to 7-14 business days. Qhemet and Oyin can be slow too.  but it seems like that product hasn't even been processed yet, let alone ready to be shipped.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 11, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> when i ordered the estimates were from 5 to 10 business days.  a week later, it changed to 7-14 business days. Qhemet and Oyin can be slow too.  but it seems like that product hasn't even been processed yet, let alone ready to be shipped.



I'm a Qhemet Biologics fanatic and I can get her products locally.  The city and suburbs.  I've also ordered a lot of the other natural brands from Sage Naturalceuticals.  They seem to carry almost all of the natural brands except SD and shipping times are pretty fast.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm a Qhemet Biologics fanatic and I can get her products locally.  The city and suburbs.  I've also ordered a lot of the other natural brands from Sage Naturalceuticals.  They seem to carry almost all of the natural brands except SD and shipping times are pretty fast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



yeah i go to Heritage to get Qhemet if they are in stock.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 11, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> yeah i go to Heritage to get Qhemet if they are in stock.



I go to Bonne Sante' in Hyde Park and they almost always have what I need in stock.  QB is all over the country and international.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 11, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies,
> Looks like my silk dreams are over. I don't mind waiting on a purchase as long as I have some idea of what is going on.  I'm not patient with stuff like that. I'd love to try the stuff but I'm not thinking that my hair is going to know how much it's missing by using something else. Not a fan of the waiting game. Cancelled my order...had too long to think about it.  Pisses me off that they can take your money almost immediately but you have to wait for a refund when they haven't even prepared, let alone shipped the product.  Anyway, if ever there was a cure for my PJ-ism it is a wait.



Yeah I feel you on waiting when I want something there is an urge in me that won't stop until I get it. The reviews sound so good no chance of waiting it may be worth it! Let me stop I would do the same thing!!! Hope you find something to hair love.


----------



## naija24 (Jun 11, 2013)

sounbeweavable said:


> Do y'all have any tips or tricks for dealing with new growth between relaxers?
> 
> My hair is between chin length and SL, there's about an inch of new growth, and I work out 5 days a week (meaning I sweat out any flat ironing I've done).



A lot of people have suggested doing protective styles. Maybe if you can, just use bobby pins to lay loose strands or locks down. I have found that if there's nothing you can do about the new growth, just let it grow :/ It sucks but that's all you can do 

Or hair bands.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 11, 2013)

Cattypus1 and shortdub78

I hear you guys about the wait. The first time I did it I almost went insane, but the results from the products were worth it. Cattypus1 will you be replacing Silk Dreams order with something else?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2013)

i'm going to give it a chance and see.  hopefully i will get my order by next week. that will be 14 business days.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 11, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> i was just going to ask you did you get any word on your order yet.  i haven't gotten anything either and i am considering canceling mine too.  it took me a year to decide to order SD and now i am just waiting.  i have ordered from other companies that hand make their products, but this is too long for me as well.  as much money as i spent i could have just gotten some more stuff from Nairobi.



You know I've been eyeing the Nairobi and Darcy's because KiWiStyle loves it so much . Since I cancelled my SD can I replace it with something else without violating my no-buy for June (LOL)?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 11, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 and shortdub78
> 
> I hear you guys about the wait. The first time I did it I almost went insane, but the results from the products were worth it. Cattypus1 will you be replacing Silk Dreams order with something else?



Yep, eyeing some Nairobi or Darcy's...LOL...I've already taken my PJ-arse to the sites 15 times...by the time I make a decision my no-buy timeout will be over...LOL!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 11, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i'm going to give it a chance and see.  hopefully i will get my order by next week. that will be 14 business days.



Let me know how they work for you...I really would love to try the products.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 11, 2013)

divachyk... I've never even used a detangler.  I use my leave in to help me detangle.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 11, 2013)

divachyk said:


> This question is for everyone ---For those that detangle on damp or dry hair, do you spritz with a detangler before combing?



divachyk
Only when I'm around 12+ weeks post.  Otherwise, I kind of finger-detangle and comb out lightly.


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 12, 2013)

sounbeweavable said:


> Do y'all have any tips or tricks for dealing with new growth between relaxers?
> 
> My hair is between chin length and SL, there's about an inch of new growth, and I work out 5 days a week (meaning I sweat out any flat ironing I've done).



I made a conditioner/leave-in and put it in a dollar store spray bottle. Here is what I used:
1 part s-curl no drip
1 part treseme naturals "vibrantly smooth" conditioner
I had some aveeno positively nourishing leave-in, I added just a little.
Some honey heated in microwave to make it easier to mix in
I added some heated up EVCO and also some EVOO
Finally, I added some water and shake the bottle reallyyyy well.

You get this deliciously creamy but sprayable moisturing and conditioning leave-in. When you spray it on your new growth, it makes it sooooo soft. 
I'll be 4 weeks post on saturday and I already have some good new growth, this spray helps out a lot. I actually use it on the rest of my hair also and it great. It really quenches my hair's thirst. 

I used to relax my hair too often because of how quick I got new growth, but with this makes my hair so soft that stretching my relaxers won't be a problem for me.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 15, 2013)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe


Hey ladies...

Took the braids out and finally got a chance to wash and dc my hair. Being that its so thick (I'm 11 weeks post) I decided to try another PS as I continue to stretch....a wig...what do u think?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 15, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies...
> 
> Took the braids out and finally got a chance to wash and dc my hair. Being that its so thick (I'm 11 weeks post) I decided to try another PS as I continue to stretch....a wig...what do u think?



So cute!!! Very natural! Loves it!!!

Suny


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 15, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> So cute!!! Very natural! Loves it!!!
> 
> Suny



i like it!  i thought that was your hair!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 15, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Thought I would try a new style with the new products...my first stab at a full straw set




Straws out...took about 2 hours to air dry...gonna let it dry a few minutes more before I separate the curls.  So far, I am loving the feel!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 15, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies...
> 
> Took the braids out and finally got a chance to wash and dc my hair. Being that its so thick (I'm 11 weeks post) I decided to try another PS as I continue to stretch....a wig...what do u think?



That's really cute!!  If you had not said wig would have thought it was your hair.  I hate the way wigs look on me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 15, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Thought I would try a new style with the new products...my first stab at a full straw set
> 
> Straws out...took about 2 hours to air dry...gonna let it dry a few minutes more before I separate the curls.  So far, I am loving the feel!



Those look perfectly set!  How do you style them?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey buds, I got my TU last night and I'm very disappointed. My hair is way protein overloaded and breaking. I will have to baggy and cowash like crazy to recover. So far, recovery is going slow and I've washed three times already - last night, this morning and tonight. Hair is still coarse, no movement and feels horrible. The stylist doesn't use a moisture DCner after the protein treatment. Although my hair hates protein, this is usually no big deal because my hair typically recovers well from her protein treatments. She was juggling multiple clients and the protein stayed on a longer than usual. I got home and felt around in my hair and it just felt horrible. At first I thought it was the -cones making my hair feel stupid. I clarified and it still didn't bounce back. I knew right then it was protein overload. 

I've discussed p/m balance with her in the past and I don't believe she understands porosity or p/m balance. I honestly haven't found any stylist that knows a great deal about these topics in my local area. I have decisions to make about recovering my hair now and my salon visits later. I am pleased with the application of the relaxer, I'm just not pleased with the other parts of my visit. Maybe I should just let her apply the TU and neutralize hair, I then slap on a plastic cap, go home wet and handle the rest. 

sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82Cherry89


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 16, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @EnExitStageLeft @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Thought I would try a new style with the new products...my first stab at a full straw set
> 
> ...



SO PRETTY! What style did you come up with? Also, LOVE LOVE LOVE that color.


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 16, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies...
> 
> Took the braids out and finally got a chance to wash and dc my hair. Being that its so thick (I'm 11 weeks post) I decided to try another PS as I continue to stretch....a wig...what do u think?



I likey!!! Looks natural...


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 16, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Thought I would try a new style with the new products...my first stab at a full straw set
> 
> Straws out...took about 2 hours to air dry...gonna let it dry a few minutes more before I separate the curls.  So far, I am loving the feel!



Good job!!! I wanna see your styles and what you did with the set!...


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 16, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Hey buds, I got my TU last night and I'm very disappointed. My hair is way protein overloaded and breaking. I will have to baggy and cowash like crazy to recover. So far, recovery is going slow and I've washed three times already - last night, this morning and tonight. Hair is still coarse, no movement and feels horrible. The stylist doesn't use a moisture DCner after the protein treatment. Although my hair hates protein, this is usually no big deal because my hair typically recovers well from her protein treatments. She was juggling multiple clients and the protein stayed on a longer than usual. I got home and felt around in my hair and it just felt horrible. At first I thought it was the -cones making my hair feel stupid. I clarified and it still didn't bounce back. I knew right then it was protein overload.
> 
> I've discussed p/m balance with her in the past and I don't believe she understands porosity or p/m balance. I honestly haven't found any stylist that knows a great deal about these topics in my local area. I have decisions to make about recovering my hair now and my salon visits later. I am pleased with the application of the relaxer, I'm just not pleased with the other parts of my visit. Maybe I should just let her apply the TU and neutralize hair, I then slap on a plastic cap, go home wet and handle the rest.
> 
> sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82Cherry89



Awwhhhhhh man divachyk so sorry this happen to you. Do you think that you can just bring your own conditioning products with you to the salon. I know that kind if beats the purpose of going to a style at but at least you know what is getting out in your hair.

Sent from Nona's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah sorry to hear divachyk
Maybe you could give your hair a long dc of aowc and a tea mix of marshallow root, slippery elm and maybe hibiscus.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 16, 2013)

Altruisticoam

It looks so natural. It looks good girl. I want to make a wig myself, but I'm so weave illiterate its kind of sad .


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 16, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Those look perfectly set!  How do you style them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm going to pull the curls part and let them do what they do.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 16, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SO PRETTY! What style did you come up with? Also, LOVE LOVE LOVE that color.



I just separated the curls let it do what it does. The color is a result of my cocoa- henna. Henndigo was too dark for me and I have been struggling with getting the color right. I decided to go 50:50 Hershey's cocoa and Moroccan henna.  Smells delicious...made my DH go buy cookies!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 16, 2013)

Cattypus1

So the color is compliments of Hershey? Welllllll I'll be dayumed. Its really really pretty.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 16, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> So the color is compliments of Hershey? Welllllll I'll be dayumed. Its really really pretty.



Yep...who'd a thunk it!  Like I said I was struggling and I really don't care for the earthy henna smell so it was a double bonus.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 16, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1 soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Ok buddies today is wash day. I'm going to slap on my prepoo with Dabur Vatika Oil, Shampoo , do a reconstructive treatment, DC w/ steam, add Leave In's, and Air Dry using the banding method and bun for another week. Whats your plans?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 16, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1 soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Ok buddies today is wash day. I'm going to slap on my prepoo with Dabur Vatika Oil, Shampoo , do a reconstructive treatment, DC w/ steam, add Leave In's, and Air Dry using the banding method and bun for another week. Whats your plans?



I'm going with the results of my straw set. It slept pretty well last night under a satin bonnet...we'll see what it does tonight.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 16, 2013)

Nix08 I'm pumping moisture to it at every turn. I'm doing a tea rinse today and will let it sit for a while before rinsing. I'm using my normal concotion as I'm not ready to introduce any new products -- slippery elm, marsh root, burdock rook, moringa, bamboo, oolong and red tea.

bign__17 I'm also considering that also although it defeats the purpose of going to a salon. She uses my combs so I think she would be willing to use my products. I only need her for applying the chemical. I can do the rest tbh but shouldn't have too.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 16, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Nix08 I'm pumping moisture to it at every turn. I'm doing a tea rinse today and will let it sit for a while before rinsing. I'm using my normal concotion as I'm not ready to introduce any new products -- slippery elm, marsh root, burdock rook, moringa, bamboo, oolong and red tea.
> 
> bign__17 I'm also considering that also although it defeats the purpose of going to a salon. She uses my combs so I think she would be willing to use my products. I only need her for applying the chemical. I can do the rest tbh but shouldn't have too.



Noooo, I don't think you should do a tea rinse?!?!   It could make things worse...

Can you List the  DC you have in your stash?

Do you have any QB products?

Do you have roux porosity control, honey, EVOO, sesame oil, grapeseed oil?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 16, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Noooo, I don't think you should do a tea rinse?!?!   It could make things worse...
> 
> Can you List the  DC you have in your stash?
> 
> ...



Good call, Kiwi!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 16, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Those look perfectly set!  How do you style them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





EnExitStageLeft said:


> SO PRETTY! What style did you come up with? Also, LOVE LOVE LOVE that color.





soonergirl said:


> Good job!!! I wanna see your styles and what you did with the set!...







Here is a pic from today after sleeping on it with the curls separated...not much in the way of style but I'm that kind of woman.  It's a little more poodle-ish than I'd like but I can live with that. I want to see how long it will last.  It may become one of my GoTo protective styles.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 16, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Here is a pic from today after sleeping on it with the curls separated...not much in the way of style but I'm that kind of woman.  It's a little more poodle-ish than I'd like but I can live with that. I want to see how long it will last.  It may become one of my GoTo protective styles.



It's really cute!  There are soo many curls!  How much time does it take to set?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 16, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1 soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Ok buddies today is wash day. I'm going to slap on my prepoo with Dabur Vatika Oil, Shampoo , do a reconstructive treatment, DC w/ steam, add Leave In's, and Air Dry using the banding method and bun for another week. Whats your plans?



I have no plans today.  I usually reserve my wash days for Mondays when the kid and DH are at work and school.  I'll be doing my usual but I might style in a braidout bun.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 16, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> It's really cute!  There are soo many curls!  How much time does it take to set?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks...It took me about an hour, about 50 straws on my 9 & 1/2 week post BSL hair.  It didn't take nearly as long to dry as my twists do, about 2 hours.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 16, 2013)

divachyk - I'm so sorry you're dealing with this.  I know you've always said you have a good stylist, so I'm not sure why she isn't listening.   And girl, it's YOUR hair.  Shoo, if you want to pay for relaxer application and neutralizing only, then do it.  You can go home and condition your hair yourself.

How is your hair doing today?  Did your washing efforts help?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 16, 2013)

sunnieb, I think she's a good stylist (in comparison to what's available in my area). She's not a great stylist based on LHCF standards. IRL, no one compares to LHCF standards in my local area. I've chair hopped and it's simply not available. 

I like how she applies my TU but there are a few areas that annoy me -- combing and no DCing. My other stylists didn't do an all out DCing either but they did run a RO through the hair in an attempt to balance it out.

I think local stylists really believe protein is the way to go for relaxed heads. They simply are not fluent in all things hair like we are -- porosity, protein/moisture balance, etc. Sounds whack but it's true. 

I've learned to just go for TUs only and handle the rest. However, this past time she was juggling multiple clients (applying a relaxer on another client) and the protein sat for too long, hence the reason I'm protein overloaded. All other times, she's protein treated, didn't follow up with a moisture DCner, all was fine. This time sitting with the protein longer than normal caused the hiccup. I'll give her pass this time but won't let it happen again.

ETA: The hair isn't right yet. I'm trying shortdub78's salt in the conditioner trick to see if it helps break the protein bonds a bit. I'll report back when I rinse it off.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 16, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Thought I would try a new style with the new products...my first stab at a full straw set
> 
> ...



that looks so good! now you can come and do a straw set on me!

off topic,
i did a bit of a pre treatment because i was bad with my hair the past few days.  so i applied some JBCO to my scalp and applied a bit of coconut oil to my strands.  i put a plastic cap on and went back to sleep for a few hours. 

 i shampooed with Nairobi and applied the Nairobi conditioner and left it on while in the shower for 5 mins.  my hair felt nice and strong.  once i got out, i applied Mizani MoisturFusion and let that sit on my hair for an hour. (i was cleaning up) 

 i rinsed, applied my leave-ins and my Nairobi wrap foam lotion.  i was running out of time, so i blow dried my hair (it was 90% air dried)  and i used my flat iron to curl my hair.  it came out nice.

now i gotta figure out how am i gonna tie this stuff up tonight?  i may use my flexi rods.  i wish i still had my satin rollers.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 16, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> that looks so good! now you can come and do a straw set on me!
> 
> off topic,
> i did a bit of a pre treatment because i was bad with my hair the past few days.  so i applied some JBCO to my scalp and applied a bit of coconut oil to my strands.  i put a plastic cap on and went back to sleep for a few hours.
> ...



I'm on my way...LOL...I've been playing kitchen beautician since I was a little girl!  LOL


----------



## divachyk (Jun 16, 2013)

KiWiStyle & Cattypus1, thanks for the input. I tea rinse weekly but only use moisturizing teas. I stay away from those that strengthen the hair. I have too many products in my stash to name.  I have QB products but they don't make me jump for joy. Roux is for high porosity and I'm low porosity. I often mix honey in my DC and did so earlier today. Evoo is ok but not divine (for my hair). Sesame I have no experience with and grapeseed was just meh when I used it back in the day.

I really like the positive impact of adding 1 tablespoon of table salt in the Tresemme conditioner. My hair softened tremendously and I'm very impressed. I'm not impressed that I'm still getting some slight breakage but it's not nearly as much as it was. I pulled out the never fail me, Mizani H20, to mellow out the breakage.  

sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82Cherry89


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 16, 2013)

divachyk said:


> KiWiStyle & Cattypus1, thanks for the input. I tea rinse weekly but only use moisturizing teas. I stay away from those that strengthen the hair. I have too many products in my stash to name.  I have QB products but they don't make me jump for joy. Roux is for high porosity and I'm low porosity. I often mix honey in my DC and did so earlier today. Evoo is ok but not divine. Sesame I have no experience with and grapeseed was just meh when I used it back in the day.
> 
> I really like the positive impact of adding 1 tablespoon of table salt in the Tresemme conditioner. My hair softened tremendously and I'm very impressed. I'm not impressed that I'm still getting some slight breakage but it's not nearly as much as it was. I pulled out the never fail me, Mizani H20, to mellow out the breakage.
> 
> sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82Cherry89


[/QUOTE]

I'm glad you've found what works. That sucks that you pay someone and they jack up your hair. The silver lining is that you know what happened and can take steps to remedy it. Think of how bad it would suck if you had no clue!  I love LHCF for that, the information that is available is invaluable. Good luck with your hair, I'm sure you'll get it under control.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 16, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Hey buds, I got my TU last night and I'm very disappointed. My hair is way protein overloaded and breaking. I will have to baggy and cowash like crazy to recover. So far, recovery is going slow and I've washed three times already - last night, this morning and tonight. Hair is still coarse, no movement and feels horrible. The stylist doesn't use a moisture DCner after the protein treatment. Although my hair hates protein, this is usually no big deal because my hair typically recovers well from her protein treatments. She was juggling multiple clients and the protein stayed on a longer than usual. I got home and felt around in my hair and it just felt horrible. At first I thought it was the -cones making my hair feel stupid. I clarified and it still didn't bounce back. I knew right then it was protein overload.
> 
> I've discussed p/m balance with her in the past and I don't believe she understands porosity or p/m balance. I honestly haven't found any stylist that knows a great deal about these topics in my local area. I have decisions to make about recovering my hair now and my salon visits later. I am pleased with the application of the relaxer, I'm just not pleased with the other parts of my visit. Maybe I should just let her apply the TU and neutralize hair, I then slap on a plastic cap, go home wet and handle the rest.
> 
> sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82Cherry89



divachyk I'd have to agree with the just allowing her to do your TU part.  It's like some Stylists just slept through the hair care part and fast forwarded to styling.  I'm super sorry about your overload.  Protein overload is what brought me to LHCF, and ladies like you are who taught me about p/m balance.  Your hair will be back in no time flat.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 16, 2013)

divachyk said:


> KiWiStyle & Cattypus1, thanks for the input. I tea rinse weekly but only use moisturizing teas. I stay away from those that strengthen the hair. I have too many products in my stash to name.  I have QB products but they don't make me jump for joy. Roux is for high porosity and I'm low porosity. I often mix honey in my DC and did so earlier today. Evoo is ok but not divine (for my hair). Sesame I have no experience with and grapeseed was just meh when I used it back in the day.
> 
> I really like the positive impact of adding 1 tablespoon of table salt in the Tresemme conditioner. My hair softened tremendously and I'm very impressed. I'm not impressed that I'm still getting some slight breakage but it's not nearly as much as it was. I pulled out the never fail me, Mizani H20, to mellow out the breakage.
> 
> sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82Cherry89



I hope the salt along with the other products continue to help you rebound from this.  It's crazy because now that I think about it, I had crazy breakage over the winter which is why I had not retained as much as I normally do.  I actually needed more protein and didn't realize it until I started adding more of it this year.  

It sounds like your hair is the exact opposite of mine ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 16, 2013)

I haven't even attempted to prepoo yet. Looks like wash day don' got pushed up a day. Hopefully I muster up some energy tomorrow.


----------



## naija24 (Jun 17, 2013)

color treated relaxers are too weak for my hair texture. i attempted to self relax and it didn't even straighten my roots a little. I refuse to make it count as a touch up. 

getting my hair professionally relaxed from now on.


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 17, 2013)

shortdub78 I'm gonna push my relaxer back some weeks. Planning to do it some time in late July (for Caribana) or late September (for the end of the Hide the Heat challenge).


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 17, 2013)

So I'm not using my flat iron until September. Anyone else trying to reduce direct heat this summer?


----------



## baddison (Jun 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> KiWiStyle & Cattypus1, thanks for the input. I tea rinse weekly but only use moisturizing teas. I stay away from those that strengthen the hair. I have too many products in my stash to name.  I have QB products but they don't make me jump for joy. Roux is for high porosity and I'm low porosity. I often mix honey in my DC and did so earlier today. Evoo is ok but not divine (for my hair). Sesame I have no experience with and grapeseed was just meh when I used it back in the day.
> 
> I really like the positive impact of adding 1 tablespoon of table salt in the Tresemme conditioner. My hair softened tremendously and I'm very impressed. I'm not impressed that I'm still getting some slight breakage but it's not nearly as much as it was. I pulled out the never fail me, Mizani H20, to mellow out the breakage.
> 
> sunnieb Nix08 baddison DominicanBrazilian82Cherry89




Hey! divachyk - been following your progress with keen interest.  Looks like the salt in the conditioner did help a bit.  I'm gonna add that one to my books for future reference.  I'm sure a few consecutive nights of some good baggying will also help.  Looks like you're on your way to a nice hair-recovery.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 17, 2013)

baddison said:


> Hey! @divachyk - been following your progress with keen interest. Looks like the salt in the conditioner did help a bit. I'm gonna add that one to my books for future reference. I'm sure a few consecutive nights of some good baggying will also help. Looks like you're on your way to a nice hair-recovery.


 
baddison, thanks lady. I did GHE last night under the baggy with water and evoo. That should help also.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> shortdub78 I'm gonna push my relaxer back some weeks. Planning to do it some time in late July (for Caribana) or late September (for the end of the Hide the Heat challenge).



AlliCat
how many weeks post will you be by then?


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 17, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> shortdub78 I'm gonna push my relaxer back some weeks. Planning to do it some time in late July (for Caribana) or late September (for the end of the Hide the Heat challenge).



Im 18 weeks trying to make it to 22, but I can't take it anymore!!! I ordered a Nairobi relaxer yay! Once it gets here its going on!! I will join you on the no heat thing tho


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 17, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> @AlliCat
> how many weeks post will you be by then?



shortdub78 hmm let me think... I'm 8 weeks post this weekend.. so by Aug I'll be 14 weeks and sept 21 weeks

My longest stretch was 16 weeks and I think that's what helped me get past neck length (along with gaining a ton of thickness). It would be cool to do another long stretch again.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 17, 2013)

sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89
divachyk

Corrective!  I think I need one.  My last relaxer straightened my hair a lot better than the one before... I mean way better.  I've never done a corrective and need a little advice.   I don't plan to do one until my stretch is over, but what are some things to consider when doing one?  And do I apply the relaxer directly to the under processed area and new growth?


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 17, 2013)

@DominicanBrazilian82 I don't have much experience with correctives but i'm glad you'll do it with your stretch. I would suggest practicing with conditioner.  Perhaps do the sunnieb pre parts and use a special coloured clip to mark the areas that require the corrective.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 17, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82, I've had a corrective done once. I had it done the same day as my regular scheduled TU. The stylist applied the relaxer to the under processed areas the last 5 minutes of the TU. Are you getting any breakage from the varying textures (sure hope not!).


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> shortdub78 hmm let me think... I'm 8 weeks post this weekend.. so by Aug I'll be 14 weeks and sept 21 weeks
> 
> My longest stretch was 16 weeks and I think that's what helped me get past neck length (along with gaining a ton of thickness). It would be cool to do another long stretch again.



i will relax with you!  i missed the boat with the other members, and my hair is pretty bone straight right now.


----------



## baddison (Jun 17, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89
> divachyk
> 
> Corrective!  I think I need one.  My last relaxer straightened my hair a lot better than the one before... I mean way better.  I've never done a corrective and need a little advice.   I don't plan to do one until my stretch is over, but what are some things to consider when doing one?  And do I apply the relaxer directly to the under processed area and new growth?



hmmm.....never, ever did a corrective before.  Normally, when I underprocess (..which is rare...), but if I underprocess, I just suck-it-up until my next 20 weeks stretch.  :-/ 

Will be watching (..and learning...) from the other ladies' replies. erplexed


----------



## divachyk (Jun 17, 2013)

@baddison, have you not corrected those previously under processed areas during your TU following your 20 week stretch? I continued my stretch but the stylist corrected those under processed areas in the manner mentioned upthread. 

I know a self-relaxed head that kept getting inconsistent results each relaxer and she never tried to correct them. She just rolled with the varying textures. That causes too much stress/strain on my needy hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe 

Have any of you heard of Sukin Nourishing Conditioner??  I found it at Marshall's today for $7.99.  It's Australian made natural.  

I'm attaching a picture of the front and ingredients list, along with a list of what's not in it.  This brand sounds so familiar but I couldn't put my finger on it.  I say it's worth a try and if I don't like it, it's going back.  





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle

They have a ton of this at my local TJ Maxx. Let me know if you like it. If so, I may go grab a bottle. I seen a couple in the sale section for 3 dollars.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Have any of you heard of Sukin Nourishing Conditioner??  I found it at Marshall's today for $799.  It's Australian made natural.
> 
> ...



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Have any of you heard of Sukin Nourishing Conditioner??  I found it at Marshall's today for $799.  It's Australian made natural.
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of the front and ingredients list, along with a list of what's not in it.  This brand sounds so familiar but I couldn't put my finger on it.  I say it's worth a try and if I don't like it, it's going back.
> 
> ...



i will check that out for my DD too.  i got all kinds of products for her.  anything to keep her hair moisturized.


----------



## yoli184 (Jun 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle 
Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

O lord....I hope I didn't forget anyone this time around. Our crew has expanded 

Anyhoo....I am at the salon getting a touch up as we speak. As a matter if fact, I'm sitting under the dryer right now, waiting for my roller set to dry 
I was 12.5 weeks post. Can't wait for the final product. Will post pictures when I get home 

Xoxo


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 17, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> They have a ton of this at my local TJ Maxx. Let me know if you like it. If so, I may go grab a bottle. I seen a couple in the sale section for 3 dollars.



I might try it on myself tonight since I'm shampooing.  If it doesn't turn out good then it'll be easier to rinse out of my hair rather than dd's natural hair.  I'll keep both you and shortdub78 posted.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> DominicanBrazilian82, I've had a corrective done once. I had it done the same day as my regular scheduled TU. The stylist applied the relaxer to the under processed areas the last 5 minutes of the TU. Are you getting any breakage from the varying textures (sure hope not!).



No.  No breakage.  Just weird when I rollerset and humidity hits it... My roots and hair are straight, and then there's this 2.5 inch patch that is curly and frizzy just below the newest relaxed hair.  I will take a pic later tonight when I wash to show you.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 17, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> KiWiStyle
> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> O lord....I hope I didn't forget anyone this time around. Our crew has expanded
> ...



Ooh, I can't wait to see your results!!!   What was your length on the last length check??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> DominicanBrazilian82, I've had a corrective done once. I had it done the same day as my regular scheduled TU. The stylist applied the relaxer to the under processed areas the last 5 minutes of the TU. Are you getting any breakage from the varying textures (sure hope not!).



That last five minutes makes so much sense.  I will practice with conditioner tonight and a few other wash days until I do my TU.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 17, 2013)

yoli184

I want LOTS of pictures lol. I know its going to be bangin'


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 KiWiStyle EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

ok ladies! my package finally arrived today! yay!
 i opened them right away and smelled everything.  the scents are light to me. i guess i really wanna smell like a bakery!  but they still smell good, yummy, and fresh.

Nourish oil smells like a caramel frappe' to me it is a nice rich oil.  very good for sealing or adding to your conditioners.
the satin smooth hair cream does smell like blackberry vanilla and the scent is light. a little goes a long way.  it is very light to the touch, it is more of a whipped creamy texture.
the Waterfalls Silk Hydrating Spritz is a light perfume scent and is truly a mist.  it doesn't wet your hair, but it really does hydrate it. 

the wheat germ conditioner is kind of a light nutty, buttery kind of scent, but it's a clean scent. felt nice to the touch.

the Go Moist cleanser is light and foamy. the scent reminds of the the Waterfall mist scent. 

the Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture is like a whipped butter consistency.  it smells yummy and like butter cookies to me.

i tried the mist, the satin cream, and the nourish oil using the LOC method.  i was very light handed.  my hair is very fine and i am bone straight, so a little goes a long way.  if i would have applied too much, my hair would have been weighted down.  after applying the products, my hair feels nourished!

i wrapped my hair up and put my scarf on, so we will see how my hair feels in the morning. 

if all goes well, these will be my hair spa treatment go tos.  like when i want to pamper myself.

i do plan on ordering again in the future of just the things i used this evening.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ooh, I can't wait to see your results!!!   What was your length on the last length check??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



me too! please post pics!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 17, 2013)

shortdub78

I need the nourish oil in my life . I forgot she had the mist. She use to sell it individually. I wonder why she stopped.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78
> 
> I need the nourish oil in my life . I forgot she had the mist. She use to sell it individually. I wonder why she stopped.



so i see i will have to buy the bundle again?  because i know i am going to be using that mist.  but that's ok i guess.  i can use that oil for my body.  i put some on my skin and i can still smell it! i like it alot!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 17, 2013)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Ok i'm  done celebrating!  shortdub78 it seems as if you bought the whole darn place out...did you leave some for the rest of us?!?  Those products sounds divine...i'm going to check her line out later this year, for sure!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> Ok i'm  done celebrating!  shortdub78 it seems as if you bought the whole darn place out...did you leave some for the rest of us?!?  Those products sounds divine...i'm going to check her line out later this year, for sure!



Lmbo! 

girl i told you i got a lot just to be trying something out!  i was sitting around here like a crackhead waiting for my fix!  it was like Ray Charles going cold turkey!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 17, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Lmbo!
> 
> girl i told you i got a lot just to be trying something out!  i was sitting around here like a crackhead waiting for my fix!  it was like Ray Charles going cold turkey!



I bet, LOL!  That's why Cattypus1 had to give up, she needed her fix any how...any way and SD wasn't delivering, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
I'm finger detangling my hair while watching the Bachelorette. From this point on in this stretch, I will be finger detangling prior to shampooing.  'll be 9 weeks post on Wednesday and my NG is trying to show me whose boss.  I'm trying to stretch to 17 weeks do I'm going to need some cheerleaders.  Sixteen weeks was my longest stretch ever and that was a struggle.  

I've been seriously thinking of getting medium box braids to help me get.   I can't do wigs because  I sweat in my head something fierce.  If you have worn a weave OR braids, what is the shortest and longest you've ever kept them in??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> I'm finger detangling my hair while watching the Bachelorette. From this point on in this stretch, I will be finger detangling prior to shampooing.  'll be 9 weeks post on Wednesday and my NG is trying to show me whose boss.  I'm trying to stretch to 17 weeks do I'm going to need some cheerleaders.  Sixteen weeks was my longest stretch ever and that was a struggle.
> 
> I've been seriously thinking of getting medium box braids to help me get.   I can't do wigs because  I sweat in my head something fierce.  If you have worn a weave OR braids, what is the shortest and longest you've ever kept them in??
> ...



Shortest I've worn braids was two weeks (cornrolls). The longest was 3 months (kinky twist and micro braids)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle 

I've never worn weave before, so I can't really help.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 17, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft shortdub78
My initial thoughts on the Sukin conditioner is:
1. It lacks slip but has a little 
2. The smell is medicinal but not too bad. Reminds me of AO GBP's scent
3. It's very light
4. Product seems to seep right into my hair very quickly
5. While in hair it doesn't feel uber soft 

It's still in my hair, I probably rinse it out in about an hour.  If I like it while and after rinsing I'll probably keep it and add it to another deep conditioner because the ingredients are awesome.  If I hate it, it's going back to Marshall's and if I love it, I'll use it to CW granted her/my hair feels clean afterwards.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 17, 2013)

.....KiWiStyle...Not very much slip huh? Yeah I'll pass on it. I need slip in my life .

So in the Chi Kiwi is getting her DC....Meanwhile in Georgia Enexit ain't did nothin' but detangled and applied her prepoo. I still need to Shampoo, Do my reconstructive treatment, and steam (DC).

*SIGH* I sure wish this struggle wasn't as real as it is......


----------



## divachyk (Jun 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Free Hair Ebook. These amazon books are free for a limited time. I downloaded but haven't read it so I'm unsure of the validity of the content. Enjoy.



Reposting what I posted elsewhere.

ETA: girls, come get this book...DominicanBrazilian82 sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Reposting what I posted elsewhere.



Downloaded, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jun 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Reposting what I posted elsewhere.



Got it. Thank you!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 18, 2013)

KiWiStyle, I normally GHE with castor but tried evoo since my hair was acting weird. Castor is thick and I didn't want to stress my strands. My hair feels better GHEing with evoo than castor. Just thought I share that with you since you mentioned evoo. I normally only use evoo when mixing it in my DCners. I stopped sealing with it a long time ago. Avocado is my boo.

shortdub78, the salt conditioner worked awesome. I think my hair is almost feeling normal. I'm gonna give it a few more days before I make any hard, firm claims so that I don't have to eat my words.

DominicanBrazilian82 sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> .....KiWiStyle...Not very much slip huh? Yeah I'll pass on it. I need slip in my life .
> 
> So in the Chi Kiwi is getting her DC....Meanwhile in Georgia Enexit ain't did nothin' but detangled and applied her prepoo. I still need to Shampoo, Do my reconstructive treatment, and steam (DC).
> 
> *SIGH* I sure wish this struggle wasn't as real as it is......



My hair dried very soft!!  I'm keeping it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> KiWiStyle, I normally GHE with castor but tried evoo since my hair was acting weird. Castor is thick and I didn't want to stress my strands. My hair feels better GHEing with evoo than castor. Just thought I share that with you since you mentioned evoo. I normally only use evoo when mixing it in my DCners. I stopped sealing with it a long time ago. Avocado is my boo.
> 
> shortdub78, the salt conditioner worked awesome. I think my hair is almost feeling normal. I'm gonna give it a few more days before I make any hard, firm claims so that I don't have to eat my words.
> 
> DominicanBrazilian82 sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89



Can you use salt often? Or once in a blue? divachyk


----------



## baddison (Jun 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Reposting what I posted elsewhere.
> 
> ETA: girls, come get this book...DominicanBrazilian82 sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89



Thanks!! Got it!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 18, 2013)

Got it divachyk good looking out girl


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 18, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> I'm finger detangling my hair while watching the Bachelorette. From this point on in this stretch, I will be finger detangling prior to shampooing.  'll be 9 weeks post on Wednesday and my NG is trying to show me whose boss.  I'm trying to stretch to 17 weeks do I'm going to need some cheerleaders.  Sixteen weeks was my longest stretch ever and that was a struggle.
> 
> I've been seriously thinking of getting medium box braids to help me get.   I can't do wigs because  I sweat in my head something fierce.  If you have worn a weave OR braids, what is the shortest and longest you've ever kept them in??
> ...



shortest was the same day, the longest was a month.  i don't keep braids in long.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 18, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Can you use salt often? Or once in a blue? @divachyk


 
@DominicanBrazilian82, there's a thread I studied along with shortdub78's recommendation. It seems some have pulled it off successfully a little more frequent than others. I will only use it if my hair is super dry and I can't get moisture up through steaming and/or suffering from protein overload. I'm just cautious of using it frequently as I don't want the salt 1) causing cuticle damage, 2) eating away at my strands or 3) stripping too much protein out of my hair that it weakens the strands too much. These are not documented, just my personal fears.

@shortdub78, how often do you use the salt conditioner?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82, there's a thread I studied along with shortdub78's recommendation. It seems some have pulled it off successfully a little more frequent than others. I will only use it if my hair is super dry and I can't get moisture up through steaming and/or suffering from protein overload. I'm just cautious of using it frequently as I don't want the salt 1) causing cuticle damage, 2) eating away at my strands or 3) stripping too much protein out of my hair that it weakens the strands too much. These are not documented, just my personal fears.
> 
> @shortdub78, how often do you use the salt conditioner?



i only used it a few times last year.  i think once you recover, go back to your regular deep conditioning sessions.  once i got my hair back in shape, i stayed away from protein for about 6 months.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 18, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> shortest was the same day, the longest was a month.  i don't keep braids in long.



I'm going to see if I can get a box braid installed at 12 weeks post then leave them in for four weeks.    Take down and protein treat and baby for a week prior to relaxing at 17 weeks. A lady I found says to call for a consult appointment when I'm ready to get them installed.  I'm not paying an absurd amount of money either.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 18, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I bet, LOL!  That's why Cattypus1 had to give up, she needed her fix any how...any way and SD wasn't delivering, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You ain't lying!  Still having a little withdrawal and haven't even tried the stuff!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> .....KiWiStyle...Not very much slip huh? Yeah I'll pass on it. I need slip in my life .
> 
> So in the Chi Kiwi is getting her DC....Meanwhile in Georgia Enexit ain't did nothin' but detangled and applied her prepoo. I still need to Shampoo, Do my reconstructive treatment, and steam (DC).
> 
> *SIGH* I sure wish this struggle wasn't as real as it is......



Girl, you betta get that party started!  I gotta try my straw set again with some different products...I'm lookin a little raggedy right now!  You can do it!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 18, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> I'm finger detangling my hair while watching the Bachelorette. From this point on in this stretch, I will be finger detangling prior to shampooing.  'll be 9 weeks post on Wednesday and my NG is trying to show me whose boss.  I'm trying to stretch to 17 weeks do I'm going to need some cheerleaders.  Sixteen weeks was my longest stretch ever and that was a struggle.
> 
> I've been seriously thinking of getting medium box braids to help me get.   I can't do wigs because  I sweat in my head something fierce.  If you have worn a weave OR braids, what is the shortest and longest you've ever kept them in??
> ...



Got my skirt and pom-poms!  Ready to get my cheer on...we'll be stretching and cheering together.  Gotta show that NG She's not the boss of me!


----------



## klsjackson (Jun 19, 2013)

divachyk:  I need to do a corrective relaxer.  I'm wondering if I could correct those areas that are really underprocessed and continue to stretch my relaxer?  I would not go near the new growth, just those areas in the middle that need correcting.  

Anyone else have any thoughts or suggestions? Please let me know.  These underprocessed areas are really working my nerves.  I am 5 weeks post and normally stretch for 10 to 12 weeks. shortdub78 KiWiStyle: I would like to hear your thoughts.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 19, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> divachyk:  I need to do a corrective relaxer.  I'm wondering if I could correct those areas that are really underprocessed and continue to stretch my relaxer?  I would not go near the new growth, just those areas in the middle that need correcting.
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts or suggestions? Please let me know.  These underprocessed areas are really working my nerves.  I am 5 weeks post and normally stretch for 10 to 12 weeks. shortdub78 KiWiStyle: I would like to hear your thoughts.  Thanks ladies!



i say wait another week or so and do a corrective and the new growth. have someone help you, so that you can have another pair of eyes. recently, i was 6 weeks post and got a corrective.  my hair is doing great.  you want to do everything at one time.  remember the relaxer will run off on the previous relaxed hair when you rinse.  you don't want to do that twice.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 19, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> These underprocessed areas are really working my nerves.



klsjackson... Girl I know how you feel . My 2 inches of under-processed hair with flat roots and silky stands looks so silly when the humidity hits it.  I'm gonna wait it out though.  Been dealing with it for 10 weeks now... So it'll have to just be what it is until Aug. 31.


----------



## klsjackson (Jun 19, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @klsjackson... Girl I know how you feel . My 2 inches of under-processed hair with flat roots and silky stands looks so silly when the humidity hits it.  I'm gonna wait it out though.  Been dealing with it for 10 weeks now... So it'll have to just be what it is until Aug. 31.



That's exactly my issue!! It has gotten very hot and humid here and those areas puffed up like crazy yesterday.  It looks really silly for parts to be relaxed and other areas area are all puffy.


----------



## klsjackson (Jun 19, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i say wait another week or so and do a corrective and the new growth. have someone help you, so that you can have another pair of eyes. recently, i was 6 weeks post and got a corrective.  my hair is doing great.  you want to do everything at one time.  remember the relaxer will run off on the previous relaxed hair when you rinse.  you don't want to do that twice.



I think I will have my mom help me, so that I don't risk overprocessing my hair.  I didn't think about the run off during the next relaxer.  But what if I coated the previous relaxed hair, won't that protect it from run off when I rinse, or no?


----------



## naija24 (Jun 19, 2013)

scheduled a relaxer touch up for today! very excited. It would be great to feel my scalp again. I'm gonna be about 7 weeks post. i'd stretch longer but my hair is a hot mess right now. 

question: since I attempted a relaxer last week and it failed completely (did only 1/4 of my head and my roots didn't change at all) should I wait or something? I used color treated relaxer only and I think it was too gentle. 

thoughts? My appt is this evening at 5:30pm.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 19, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> I think I will have my mom help me, so that I don't risk overprocessing my hair.  I didn't think about the run off during the next relaxer.  But what if I coated the previous relaxed hair, won't that protect it from run off when I rinse, or no?



yes, but you don't want to do that twice.  just do everything at once.  don't correct the underprocessed parts, then turn around weeks later an relax the new growth.  that's doing too much.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 19, 2013)

naija24 said:


> scheduled a relaxer touch up for today! very excited. It would be great to feel my scalp again. I'm gonna be about 7 weeks post. i'd stretch longer but my hair is a hot mess right now.
> 
> question: since I attempted a relaxer last week and it failed completely (did only 1/4 of my head and my roots didn't change at all) should I wait or something? I used color treated relaxer only and I think it was too gentle.
> 
> thoughts? My appt is this evening at 5:30pm.



You just did a relaxer last week?  I would wait; even if it was only on a part of your head.  Technically you aren't 7 weeks post because you relaxed last week.  IMO, you should definitely wait.  Give it a good 6 weeks of bunning and PS'ing.  If you don't, you might over process and get breakage.  HTH


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 19, 2013)

Loving - I relaxed this weekend, here is my measure, not a TON of growth but my hair is thickening up!  I wont measure again until the fall , but Im happy with the growth Ive gotten in 6 months!! Hows it going?   I will be clipping at that time


----------



## divachyk (Jun 19, 2013)

klsjackson, ITA with shortdub78. Relax all of it at the same. I ended my relaxer stretch around weeks 6 or 8 when needing a corrective. I didn't go the full 10-12 as I normally would.


----------



## Loving (Jun 19, 2013)

KhandiB It looks great! And shiny! 

I'm only 4.5 weeks post so I'm not due for a T/U until next month. I'm getting married in November and have been toying with the idea of evening up my ends then. Another thought I have is to wait until January to do it.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 19, 2013)

Loving - awww! Congrats on your upcoming wedding!!! I am actually going to try and go no direct heat for 4 weeks, and bun it up as much as possible, I have decent length, I want to give my ends a break .  



Loving said:


> KhandiB It looks great! And shiny!
> 
> I'm only 4.5 weeks post so I'm not due for a T/U until next month. I'm getting married in November and have been toying with the idea of evening up my ends then. Another thought I have is to wait until January to do it.


----------



## naija24 (Jun 19, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> You just did a relaxer last week?  I would wait; even if it was only on a part of your head.  Technically you aren't 7 weeks post because you relaxed last week.  IMO, you should definitely wait.  Give it a good 6 weeks of bunning and PS'ing.  If you don't, you might over process and get breakage.  HTH



DominicanBrazilian82 None of my NG was straightened or even "relaxed" a little when I did it last week. I don't have enough hair to bun and there are really very few PS styles someone like me can do other than weave or braids. I considered doing cornrow extensions but that may be pricey.

I just can't stand how my hair looks right now. It's so hot, I work out a lot, and nothing in my arsenal of products is helping.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice shiny hair KhandiB whats the regime?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 19, 2013)

naija24 said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 None of my NG was straightened or even "relaxed" a little when I did it last week. I don't have enough hair to bun and there are really very few PS styles someone like me can do other than weave or braids. I considered doing cornrow extensions but that may be pricey.
> 
> I just can't stand how my hair looks right now. It's so hot, I work out a lot, and nothing in my arsenal of products is helping.



naija24 I'm so sorry Mama... Before relaxing, try to get a better understanding as to why it didn't take.  What relaxer did you use?  Did you have a lot of product on your hair and roots (oils, conditioners, moisturizers, etc)...


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi FelaShrine 

Thanks! I airdry with Coconut Oil and seal with JoJoba Oil 



FelaShrine said:


> Nice shiny hair KhandiB whats the regime?


----------



## naija24 (Jun 19, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> naija24 I'm so sorry Mama... Before relaxing, try to get a better understanding as to why it didn't take.  What relaxer did you use?  Did you have a lot of product on your hair and roots (oils, conditioners, moisturizers, etc)...



I used Dark and Lovely Color Treated Relaxer that I got from Sally's. It didn't take even though I left it on for like...20 minutes. I think half of my forehead's edges took a little. But that's it. 

I maybe had a lot of oil on my head from the day before but that's it.


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 19, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I used Dark and Lovely Color Treated Relaxer that I got from Sally's. It didn't take even though I left it on for like...20 minutes. I think half of my forehead's edges took a little. But that's it.
> 
> I maybe had a lot of oil on my head from the day before but that's it.



This has happened to me before, but I don't like when my hair is too straight anyway. I actually purposely put some oil on my hair before I relax it, so it won't be over processed or too straight, like that I still have some body.

I know using heat every day is not really option, so what I would suggest would be to rollerset. When you wash or cowash, rollerset with the regular rollers (magnetic), and let dry over night (I do that all the time, and since your hair isn't very long, it won't be uncomfortable when sleeping). 

On days when you don't wash your hair, but the sweat from your workout makes your hair curly, I suggest using a good moisturizer and wearing sponge rollers to bed.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 19, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Lmbo!
> 
> girl i told you i got a lot just to be trying something out!  i was sitting around here like a crackhead waiting for my fix!  it was like Ray Charles going cold turkey!



I'm so green...I want some . I gotta know how you love it on your hair...crack kills!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> I'm finger detangling my hair while watching the Bachelorette. From this point on in this stretch, I will be finger detangling prior to shampooing.  'll be 9 weeks post on Wednesday and my NG is trying to show me whose boss.  I'm trying to stretch to 17 weeks do I'm going to need some cheerleaders.  Sixteen weeks was my longest stretch ever and that was a struggle.
> 
> I've been seriously thinking of getting medium box braids to help me get.   I can't do wigs because  I sweat in my head something fierce.  If you have worn a weave OR braids, what is the shortest and longest you've ever kept them in??
> ...



I looked into box braids using my own hair...NOT...I discovered some serious breakage at my nape which is usually a pretty stable area for me--not cool. I do have some advise for those considering a straw set...never, never, NEVER do it if your hair is not even because of breakage or whatever...the ends knotted something fierce in the places where my hair is uneven.  I had to resort to the shears is some places.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 20, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I used Dark and Lovely Color Treated Relaxer that I got from Sally's. It didn't take even though I left it on for like...20 minutes. I think half of my forehead's edges took a little. But that's it.
> 
> I maybe had a lot of oil on my head from the day before but that's it.



Well I'm #TeamLinange... So maybe that will be a better option for you.  Quick question:  You purposely only relaxed 1/4 of your hair and left it on for 20 minutes?  We're you just trying it out, or...?  Just curious. naija24


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I looked into box braids using my own hair...NOT...I discovered some serious breakage at my nape which is usually a pretty stable area for me--not cool. I do have some advise for those considering a straw set...never, never, NEVER do it if your hair is not even because of breakage or whatever...the ends knotted something fierce in the places where my hair is uneven.  I had to resort to the shears is some places.



Oh, no! Cattypus1 How much did you have to cut??  My husband asked if I could just have my own hair braided...I was like, boy I'd look like a bald headed fool, lol!

I recently discovered a small area above my nape that has been splitting like crazy, I'm talking more than one split on some strands.  The area appears to be under processed and had been for a while...I think my stylist misses it when she's trimming.  I've been doing my own trims this year so when I noticed it, I went all over and trimmed my ends and strand by stranded cut splits from the breaking area using a 4X magnifying mirror. I was horrified!  This is also contributing to my thin ends because its not as long as my nape or crown.  I'm going to take another look at it when I straighten again at the end if the month to see how the splits are doing.  Hopefully I had gotten most of them...I remember going cross eyed because I had been searching and destroying for soo long, I had to stop.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Jun 20, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Well I'm #TeamLinange... So maybe that will be a better option for you.  Quick question:  You purposely only relaxed 1/4 of your hair and left it on for 20 minutes?  We're you just trying it out, or...?  Just curious. naija24



DominicanBrazilian82 no, I just suck at doing it hahaha. I wanted to do the whole head but oh well.

Doesn't matter now. I got a fresh touch up last night and I"m so pleased! Zero burns. It's crazy! She's officially my go to stylist now. Also, because my roots are straight, I can go back to really not using any heat. 

I wish my sides would catch up with my nape though. I have 3 inches to SL in the back and 2 inches on the sides to be NL. I think I'd look more...reasonable by October.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 20, 2013)

naija24 said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 no, I just suck at doing it hahaha. I wanted to do the whole head but oh well.
> 
> Doesn't matter now. I got a fresh touch up last night and I"m so pleased! Zero burns. It's crazy! She's officially my go to stylist now. Also, because my roots are straight, I can go back to really not using any heat.
> 
> I wish my sides would catch up with my nape though. I have 3 inches to SL in the back and 2 inches on the sides to be NL. I think I'd look more...reasonable by October.



Good!  I'm glad it all worked out Mama.  Pay close attention to her technique so when you have to relax yourself, you can somewhat mimic what she does.  Lets see some pics!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I looked into box braids using my own hair...NOT...I discovered some serious breakage at my nape which is usually a pretty stable area for me--not cool. I do have some advise for those considering a straw set...never, never, NEVER do it if your hair is not even because of breakage or whatever...the ends knotted something fierce in the places where my hair is uneven.  I had to resort to the shears is some places.



how much did you have to cut?


----------



## klsjackson (Jun 20, 2013)

Mande30 mschristine 

How are you ladies doing?  Since my summer schedule is more relaxed, I have decided to wash 2x per week instead of 1x.  I will wash every 3 days.  Yesterday was a wash day and I was really pleased with my results.  My hair has come a really long way! Although I need a corrective relaxer, I am feeling really positive and confident about my hair journey.  I am nervous about the corrective relaxer, but I know that it needs to be done. I will be 6 weeks post next week and plan to do it then.  I did a major trim a few weeks ago and I don't plan to do another one until December.


----------



## Mande30 (Jun 20, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30 @mschristine
> 
> How are you ladies doing? Since my summer schedule is more relaxed, I have decided to wash 2x per week instead of 1x. I will wash every 3 days. Yesterday was a wash day and I was really pleased with my results. My hair has come a really long way! Although I need a corrective relaxer, I am feeling really positive and confident about my hair journey. I am nervous about the corrective relaxer, but I know that it needs to be done. I will be 6 weeks post next week and plan to do it then. I did a major trim a few weeks ago and I don't plan to do another one until December.


 
klsjackson

Hey buddy!  I'm doing just fine.  I will be even better when Friday comes .

What are you shampooing with?  Is one of the washes a cowash?  I need another cowash conditioner.  They up and changed Tresemme's ingredients.  My hair does not like it.  It is soooooo hard to find a cowashing conditioner that does not include Disodium EDTA and DHDM Hydanation.  I even had to give up my beloved S Curl because of these additions.  Pretty soon I will have to concoct my own stuff......

Keep us posted on your corrective.  I need to know your procedure and results.  I may try it again.


----------



## klsjackson (Jun 20, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson
> 
> Hey buddy!  I'm doing just fine.  I will be even better when Friday comes .
> 
> ...



My hair hates cowashes, or either I haven't perfected them yet.  No, each day is a full wash day.  For some reason this helps with my hair growth.  I did this years ago and at the beginning of my hair journey as well, and noticed a faster growth rate.  

I use a sulfate free shampoo (KeraCare Hydrating Detangling) once a week, when I don't pre poo.  The next wash I use  Proclaim Argan Oil Shampoo.  It feels really nice and has sulfates.  I have to be sure my scalp is clean after a pre poo, otherwise I will have buildup.  I have learned to keep my regimen simple.


----------



## naija24 (Jun 20, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Good!  I'm glad it all worked out Mama.  Pay close attention to her technique so when you have to relax yourself, you can somewhat mimic what she does.  Lets see some pics!!!



rough day at work so i'll have to post pics afterwards.


----------



## klsjackson (Jun 20, 2013)

Mande30:

I decided to go to a professional for my corrective relaxer.  She is one of my former hair stylists that I trust.  I just made my appointment for next Wednesday.  I will let you know how it turns out.  Keep your fingers crossed for me!! She's not scissor happy, but I know she will want to give me a trim.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 20, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh, no! Cattypus1 How much did you have to cut??  My husband asked if I could just have my own hair braided...I was like, boy I'd look like a bald headed fool, lol!
> 
> I recently discovered a small area above my nape that has been splitting like crazy, I'm talking more than one split on some strands.  The area appears to be under processed and had been for a while...I think my stylist misses it when she's trimming.  I've been doing my own trims this year so when I noticed it, I went all over and trimmed my ends and strand by stranded cut splits from the breaking area using a 4X magnifying mirror. I was horrified!  This is also contributing to my thin ends because its not as long as my nape or crown.  I'm going to take another look at it when I straighten again at the end if the month to see how the splits are doing.  Hopefully I had gotten most of them...I remember going cross eyed because I had been searching and destroying for soo long, I had to stop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I got all froggy last night and chelated and DC-ed last night and added a little protein to the mix. I decided after air drying that I would attempt box braids starting at the nape where I discovered just how bad it is. There are some long hairs but most of the area behind my ears at my nape is about an inch long. I got over the box braids and went old-school cornrows. 



I'm so over this 10-week post hair.  I didn't lose a lot of hair with my snips but I can't afford to lose any and it made me mad.  Anyway, shortdub78 has me back at the SD site for my fix.  Just so wrong...LOL.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 20, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> how much did you have to cut?



I had to snip several places and there was al least an inch involved in the knots.  I just couldn't work them out with my fingers with conditioner. I was mad but I'm over it. Got cornrows in now and I'm keeping them until they're fuzzy.


----------



## naija24 (Jun 20, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Good!  I'm glad it all worked out Mama.  Pay close attention to her technique so when you have to relax yourself, you can somewhat mimic what she does.  Lets see some pics!!!



Here you go! I had to turn the camera to the mirror bc any other way failed to capture my length the way I see it everyday.

So am I really neck length at the nape?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 20, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Here you go! I had to turn the camera to the mirror bc any other way failed to capture my length the way I see it everyday.
> 
> So am I really neck length at the nape?



Aww... You're such a cutie!!! I'm not really sure where NL starts... Might have to consult someone in the NL Thread.  I'd say yes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I had to snip several places and there was al least an inch involved in the knots.  I just couldn't work them out with my fingers with conditioner. I was mad but I'm over it. Got cornrows in now and I'm keeping them until they're fuzzy.



they look so good!  you did a good job!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I got all froggy last night and chelated and DC-ed last night and added a little protein to the mix. I decided after air drying that I would attempt box braids starting at the nape where I discovered just how bad it is. There are some long hairs but most of the area behind my ears at my nape is about an inch long. I got over the box braids and went old-school cornrows.
> 
> I'm so over this 10-week post hair.  I didn't lose a lot of hair with my snips but I can't afford to lose any and it made me mad.  Anyway, shortdub78 has me back at the SD site for my fix.  Just so wrong...LOL.



You did a great job!  I'm afraid of doing the cornrows going back...

SD, I knew you'd give it another try.  It was just a matter if time, LOL!  I'm sure you'll live it and it'll be worth the wait.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jun 21, 2013)

MissyBBabygrowthsckri23AngelinhellKim0105 where y'all at?
I have 4 more weeks till my next tu and the ng is the truth but its been manageble. How are u guys doing?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## ladybug68 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello Everyone,  

This may be a thread I need to follow.  I been around off and on for a few years and this is my first post.  

I have been able to manage my relaxer, but I have started doing ashtanga yoga 6 to 7 days a week.  My hair is completely wet after class.  So I have gone from washing 2 times a week to co-washing at least 4 times a week.  I don't know how to manage any longer.  My hair is mid back length and ends are starting to get damaged.  I can't wear the protective styles I have been wearing the past few years, but I am constantly in my hair.  

I am going to read thru this entire thread to see what I can find, but any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 21, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> .....KiWiStyle...Not very much slip huh? Yeah I'll pass on it. I need slip in my life .
> 
> So in the Chi Kiwi is getting her DC....Meanwhile in Georgia Enexit ain't did nothin' but detangled and applied her prepoo. I still need to Shampoo, Do my reconstructive treatment, and steam (DC).
> 
> *SIGH* I sure wish this struggle wasn't as real as it is......





shortdub78 said:


> they look so good!  you did a good job!





KiWiStyle said:


> You did a great job!  I'm afraid of doing the cornrows going back...
> 
> SD, I knew you'd give it another try.  It was just a matter if time, LOL!  I'm sure you'll live it and it'll be worth the wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Okay...got my surf & swipe on...Silk Dream is on again...LOL.  Lawd, please grant me the patience...


----------



## Kim0105 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Okay...got my surf & swipe on...Silk Dream is on again...LOL. Lawd, please grant me the patience...


 
It is totally worth it.  It took a while to get my last order as well as it was just after the sale but when she ships I get it in 2 days.


----------



## Kim0105 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> @MissyB@Babygrowth@sckri23@Angelinhell@Kim0105 where y'all at?
> I have 4 more weeks till my next tu and the ng is the truth but its been manageble. How are u guys doing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


 
Hey buddy, I am right here at 5 weeks post tomorrow and so far so good.  I am in the gym 5 days a week so l am cowashing just as many days and deep conditioning with my steamer 2 times per week.  I am pushing my next touch up to November at 24 weeks (just in time for a retreat away with the hubby).  I am planning on installing Havana twists for 3 weeks, take down 1 week, install 3 weeks and rinse and repeat until October.  I am busy with studying full time, 2 little kids, husband, home and errands that my time at the gym seem to be the only me time I get these days.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 21, 2013)

ladybug68 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This may be a thread I need to follow.  I been around off and on for a few years and this is my first post.
> 
> ...



do you bun?  do you air dry?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 21, 2013)

Cattypus1

I placed a silk dreams order too. 1x- Destination Hydrations and 1x- Nourish oil .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 @soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

DC'ed and cowashed last night and my hair feels nice, but I'm quickly growing tired of this dang bun. I seen an old colleague of mine at the grocery store today and she complimented it, but this thing is just so  to me. 

Y'all feel that?...

Feels like a rollerset is about to happen .


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 21, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 @soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> DC'ed and cowashed last night and my hair feels nice, but I'm quickly growing tired of this dang bun. I seen an old colleague of mine at the grocery store today and she complimented it, but this thing is just so  to me.
> 
> ...



i know these satin rollers are pissin me off! i got those pillow rollers and the sponge rollers.  well i should have just got a second pack of the sponge rollers, because the the pillow rollers are wack nation! now i gotta figure out how am i going to roll the back of my head.  i wish i could take those pillow rollers back?  can i?  i got them from walmart.  i don't want them. wasted my freakin money. i should have just set my hair on magnetic rollers and called it a day.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 21, 2013)

shortdub78

Yes ma'am you can. I bought some spiral rollers from their once didn't like them and took them back. It was a year or so ago, but things shouldn't have changed that much since then.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 21, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 @soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> DC'ed and cowashed last night and my hair feels nice, but I'm quickly growing tired of this dang bun. I seen an old colleague of mine at the grocery store today and she complimented it, but this thing is just so  to me.
> 
> ...



I was so desperate and bored I'm in cornrows.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I was so desperate and bored I'm in cornrows.



you got a cute scarf, or wig?  i got a short pixie wig that i pull out to make me feel jazzy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 21, 2013)

shortdub78

I want to celie braid and wig so bad I dunno what to do. I just don't know how to find a good wig erplexed. 

Cattypus1

Chile I can't even cornroll .


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 21, 2013)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Hey ladies, today I'm officially 12 weeks post!! This is monumental for me...hair so thick it's a shame. I'm getting lots of compliments on the wig but I had to break down and schedule my relaxer for next Friday (13 weeks!!!) I can't wait to see the results....hopefully I didn't do more harm than good. 

I will probably start prepping my hair for the relaxer sometime between now and Monday. 

What are your weekend hair plans?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 21, 2013)

Altruisticoam 

I plan to prepoo, co-cleanse, DC w/ steam on top of a tea rinse, apply leave ins and most like ponytail rollerset


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78
> 
> I want to celie braid and wig so bad I dunno what to do. I just don't know how to find a good wig erplexed.



i got two good wigs.  the mommy wig/marilyn and my pixie wig. anything else and i will look like lil kim or prince.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 22, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies, today I'm officially 12 weeks post!! This is monumental for me...hair so thick it's a shame. I'm getting lots of compliments on the wig but I had to break down and schedule my relaxer for next Friday (13 weeks!!!) I can't wait to see the results....hopefully I didn't do more harm than good.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!!

I want to dc and plait my hair.... my stocking cap wig is cute but it makes me real hair lazy. So we will see

Suny


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 22, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I want to dc and plait my hair.... my stocking cap wig is cute but it makes me real hair lazy. So we will see
> 
> Suny



Yeah it's so tempting to neglect the hair while under a full wig smh


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 22, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> you got a cute scarf, or wig?  i got a short pixie wig that i pull out to make me feel jazzy.



I can't make myself buy a wig. I had a bad hair experience at a very vulnerable moment in my life when I was very young and a wig put the icing on the cake for bad experiences.  Whatever I do with it, it's gotta be my own hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 22, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78
> 
> I want to celie braid and wig so bad I dunno what to do. I just don't know how to find a good wig erplexed.
> 
> ...



I learned to cornrow when I was a teenager. I didn't have a teaspoon full of hair and I was willing to try anything. I came from a long line of folks who had no idea how to take care of hair. I had to teach myself. I even had this mirror designed to hang around my neck so that I could use the bathroom mirror and see the back of my head to part.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies, today I'm officially 12 weeks post!! This is monumental for me...hair so thick it's a shame. I'm getting lots of compliments on the wig but I had to break down and schedule my relaxer for next Friday (13 weeks!!!) I can't wait to see the results....hopefully I didn't do more harm than good.
> 
> ...



I have no weekend hair plans...I'm in cornrows, I'm 10+ weeks post and I'm not going anywhere.  Gonna make some tea and vacuum my house and sit on the deck and finish my performance review for work.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I learned to cornrow when I was a teenager. I didn't have a teaspoon full of hair and I was willing to try anything. I came from a long line of folks who had no idea how to take care of hair. I had to teach myself. I even had this mirror designed to hang around my neck so that I could use the bathroom mirror and see the back of my head to part.



That mirror sounds cool!  My family didn't have a clue either and those who had long thick hair had thick strands.  My sister is a stylist and never had a clue either...I had to fire her when I started my hhj.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jun 26, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey buddy, I am right here at 5 weeks post tomorrow and so far so good.  I am in the gym 5 days a week so l am cowashing just as many days and deep conditioning with my steamer 2 times per week.  I am pushing my next touch up to November at 24 weeks (just in time for a retreat away with the hubby).  I am planning on installing Havana twists for 3 weeks, take down 1 week, install 3 weeks and rinse and repeat until October.  I am busy with studying full time, 2 little kids, husband, home and errands that my time at the gym seem to be the only me time I get these days.



wow thats a full schedule lol,you seem to have it under control though.
I had my hair in a cute twistout but I just did some cornrows in my hair was getting tired of the over manipulation and I didnt want to exercise for fear of sweating out my pretty curlsso they had to go cuz I gotta get the body right.
I hope by the end of July Im apl *fingers crossed*
let me know how the exercise regimen is going as well or probably we should holla at the fitness thread lol


----------



## Kim0105 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> wow thats a full schedule lol,you seem to have it under control though.
> I had my hair in a cute twistout but I just did some cornrows in my hair was getting tired of the over manipulation and I didnt want to exercise for fear of sweating out my pretty curlsso they had to go cuz I gotta get the body right.
> I hope by the end of July Im apl *fingers crossed*
> let me know how the exercise regimen is going as well or probably we should holla at the fitness thread lol


 
Hey Buddy, how long is your stretch?  I'm thinking of going until November at 24 weeks.  I should definitely be APL or past it then.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jun 26, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey Buddy, how long is your stretch?  I'm thinking of going until November at 24 weeks.  I should definitely be APL or past it then.



Ill be 17 weeks. It will be my longest stretch to date.
It Is my hair dream to make it to 24 weeks....one day.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Kim0105 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Ill be 17 weeks. It will be my longest stretch to date.
> It Is my hair dream to make it to 24 weeks....one day.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



I'm hoping to hold out.....I am loving the gym.  Noticing more energy and losing inches all around.  Just gotta keep watching my intake and not snack on the kids snacks.  Got my fruit and nuts this week.  Working on getting my body in shape as I will have to get reconstructive surgery to repair a hernia site above my navel. Hoping to do surgery towards the end of the year.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 26, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Yeah it's so tempting to neglect the hair while under a full wig smh



It is but I'm so inspired by the hair growth of wig wearers that I'm committing to being on my hair game. 

Last night i mixed up a bunch of random stuff to use as a moisturizer and plan to wig it out for as long as my hair behaves. I need 3 inches for mbl and im getting it all!!!

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 26, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
Hey buddies, I'm 10 weeks post today and I'm still doing great.  I'm managing my NG moisture/protein balance and trying to curb the knots and tangles.  Normally I would be preparing my mind for my pre-relaxer regimen by week 11 but I'm stretching a little longer this time.

Right now I have two inverted braids on either side of my head and though its neat and cute, I don't know if I should wear them outdoors, I'm confused.  I've checked out box braids, interlock braids, tree braids, Senegalese twists, havana twists, etc.  I decided I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for a six weeks install so I'm thinking of getting something that is both easy and quick to install and remove.  I also need to find a good, cheap braider who knows its important to keep my edges in tact.  On the other hand if i can find a really cute wig i can use it at the end of each stretch at a low price.  DECISIONS, DECISIONS.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 26, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> Hey buddies, I'm 10 weeks post today and I'm still doing great.  I'm managing my NG moisture/protein balance and trying to curb the knots and tangles.  Normally I would be preparing my mind for my pre-relaxer regimen by week 11 but I'm stretching a little longer this time.
> 
> Right now I have two inverted braids on either side of my head and though its neat and cute, I don't know if I should wear them outdoors, I'm confused.  I've checked out box braids, interlock braids, tree braids, Senegalese twists, havana twists, etc.  I decided I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for a six weeks install so I'm thinking of getting something that is both easy and quick to install and remove.  I also need to find a good, cheap braider who knows its important to keep my edges in tact.  On the other hand if i can find a really cute wig i can use it at the end of each stretch at a low price.  DECISIONS, DECISIONS.
> ...



My head was so jacked that I was considering and early exit from this stretch. I'm 11weeks post today and I'm in a battle royal with my entire head. I can seem to find a style which looks good, I'm a fuzzy H.A.M.!  To top it off, i got caught in a torrential downpour...not that my head wasn't lookin crazy already.  This craziness fuels my PJ-ism. I bought the Carol's Daughter Monoi sample kit today for $24 at Sephora, I'm under my heat cap with the mask right now.  Gotta get my head together or I'm going to have to get all up in that jar of Linange!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 26, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Carol's Daughter Monoi UPDATE:  this stuff is da bom!  I only have the minis in the $24 kit but I used the shampoo, the conditioner and the mask with heat.  No tangles at all and incredibly soft.  I'm in twists now and air drying. I love that I could get sample sizes in the starter kit, I'll definitely buy the full size of the mask.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 26, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> My head was so jacked that I was considering and early exit from this stretch. I'm 11weeks post today and I'm in a battle royal with my entire head. I can seem to find a style which looks good, I'm a fuzzy H.A.M.!  To top it off, i got caught in a torrential downpour...not that my head wasn't lookin crazy already.  This craziness fuels my PJ-ism. I bought the Carol's Daughter Monoi sample kit today for $24 at Sephora, I'm under my heat cap with the mask right now.  Gotta get my head together or I'm going to have to get all up in that jar of Linange!



I hope the CD work wonders to get your hair back right because I don't want you to end this stretch too early.  I'm sure you look better than I did today. I washed, protein treated and steam DC yesterday...I thoroughly detangled and then braided.  I went outside today looking a hot mess but I did not care.  I went to a few beauty supplies looking at wigs but I don't think my sweaty scalp and edges can handle the stocking cap and wig.  Wigs are now out of the equation.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MissyB (Jun 26, 2013)

@Babygrowth, @Angelinhell, @Hyacinthe Kim0105

How are you all doing? I am soooooo late. I just relaxed today. I don't trust stylist in the city I live in so I had to wait until my friend was available. I guess I'll go back and count the weeks to see how long this stretch lasted. I think I see some growth but I'll probably have to look at pictures to see the difference.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 26, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I hope the CD work wonders to get your hair back right because I don't want you to end this stretch too early.  I'm sure you look better than I did today. I washed, protein treated and steam DC yesterday...I thoroughly detangled and then braided.  I went outside today looking a hot mess but I did not care.  I went to a few beauty supplies looking at wigs but I don't think my sweaty scalp and edges can handle the stocking cap and wig.  Wigs are now out of the equation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I should not have left the house today looking like I was looking but i had to go to work.  If I had seen someone out in the street with their head lookin like mine...girl...well anyway,  so far so good on the CD. The smell is pretty nice, not my fav because I'm really partial to citrus but it is nice.  I've got more than an inch of NG exactly how much is hard to measure and it is the Dragon Slayer on that unruly NG.  No early exit for me, 5 more weeks to go!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I should not have left the house today looking like I was looking but i had to go to work.  If I had seen someone out in the street with their head lookin like mine...girl...well anyway,  so far so good on the CD. The smell is pretty nice, not my fav because I'm really partial to citrus but it is nice.  I've got more than an inch of NG exactly how much is hard to measure and it is the Dragon Slayer on that unruly NG.  No early exit for me, 5 more weeks to go!



by the time you ladies relax, i will be relaxing too, so i can still be on track with everyone.  so that will put my at 9-10 weeks.  i plan on roller setting today.  i am really gonna do it this time. i'm going to use my SD products, so hopefully they will aid in giving me a lot of slip.

i am going to get some of that Toppik to help fill in my edges until they grow back in.  my edges are naturally super fine and thin to begin with.  i am that chick with the baby hair! lol

i might just wear my hair curly.  it is too hot for straight hair.  my hair feels like a helmet right now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

i am getting this wig and i hope it is small enough, because i have a peanut head.

http://www.styleillusions.com/Diana_100_Human_Hair_Wig_Mya_p/si102.htm


i liked how she styled it.  i am going to see if this BSS carries it.  they have a huge selection.  they are leasing the building that Big Lots used to lease, so there is nothing but weave and wigs galore!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq243mp9Rns


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 27, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> i am getting this wig and i hope it is small enough, because i have a peanut head.
> 
> ...



shortdub78 That is too cute!! I like the original style best on me though.  I tried on four wigs yesterday and of the 4, 3 were short and looks similar to that one and 1 was long.  I look so much better in the short wigs.  What beauty supply did you find it at?  I was out in your nick of the woods yesterday ;-).

ETA: check out the Victoria HH wig on the site.  I tried that one on and almost bought it.  It had to have been 100 degrees in that store and all I could think of was sweating like a pig everyday.  I also saw and wanted to try on Britney but it looked kinda old so I passed...it's a very pretty wig though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 27, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> i am getting this wig and i hope it is small enough, because i have a peanut head.
> 
> ...



That's cute!!! I hope you find it in the bss..im the opposite on the head spectrum i have to make my wigs to ensure a fit, lol.

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 27, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Carol's Daughter Monoi UPDATE:  this stuff is da bom!  I only have the minis in the $24 kit but I used the shampoo, the conditioner and the mask with heat.  No tangles at all and incredibly soft.  I'm in twists now and air drying. I love that I could get sample sizes in the starter kit, I'll definitely buy the full size of the mask.



I'm glad it worked for you!!!

Suny


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 That is too cute!! I like the original style best on me though.  I tried on four wigs yesterday and of the 4, 3 were short and looks similar to that one and 1 was long.  I look so much better in the short wigs.  What beauty supply did you find it at?  I was out in your nick of the woods yesterday ;-).
> 
> ETA: check out the Victoria HH wig on the site.  I tried that one on and almost bought it.  It had to have been 100 degrees in that store and all I could think of was sweating like a pig everyday.  I also saw and wanted to try on Britney but it looked kinda old so I passed...it's a very pretty wig though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle
there is a huge BSS store on 159th in Markham right in the Canterbury Mall.

i am going to check that wig out too!  short wigs look best on me.  the long ones just don't do it for me and i look like Lil Kim.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 27, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> there is a huge BSS store on 159th in Markham right in the Canterbury Mall.
> 
> i am going to check that wig out too!  short wigs look best on me.  the long ones just don't do it for me and i look like Lil Kim.



Cool, thanks...I'll probably drive out there today.  

Lil Kim is much better than how I look with long wigs., I need to be sure to put my face on before I go because trying on wigs barefaced is not a good look.  I hope they have AC or else I'm walking out!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cynd (Jun 27, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @EnExitStageLeft @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> i am getting this wig and i hope it is small enough, because i have a peanut head.
> 
> ...


 
@shortdub78, I also have a small head and bought this wig in 1B a few months ago after watching the video. It was a major fail for me. I never return anything and it's just sitting in a drawer. I tried it on once with a wig cap. If you want it I'd be happy to send it to you. No charge.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2013)

cynd said:


> @shortdub78, I also have a small head and bought this wig in 1B a few months ago after watching the video. It was a major fail for me. I never return anything and it's just sitting in a drawer. I tried it on once with a wig cap. If you want it I'd be happy to send it to you. No charge.



wow thanks for the offer!  what happened?  i planned on buying a razor trimmer to thin it out some?  is the wig snug?  i like a snug fit.


----------



## cynd (Jun 27, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> wow thanks for the offer! what happened? i planned on buying a razor trimmer to thin it out some? is the wig snug? i like a snug fit.


 
@shortdub78

I tend to buy wigs but never make it out of the house (or bathroom) with them on. Self-conscious I guess and it doesn't help that DH does not like wigs. I only tried it on once and the fit was okay/wasn't too big like most, but I have no wig skills and I couldn't get it to look like the picture on the website or the way the woman styled it in the video. I'm my worst critic and I also felt it emphasized my face which has an extra 10 pounds on it right now. ANYway, PM me your address and I'll get it off to you this weekend. At least it won't waste away in a drawer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2013)

my mentions are acting wacky!  i finally set my hair, but i need to finish the back.  my baby needed some attention.  it seems he isn't going to let me finish the back anytime soon...  i don't think i can even get a drink of water or use the bathroom!  i don't really have anywhere to put him, but in his bed at the moment.  too big to fit in anything he has.


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 27, 2013)

9 weeks post on Saturday. Stretching to September by protective styling (wigs). Thinking of doing washes to every 2 weeks instead of every weekend for less manipulation...


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 27, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> 9 weeks post on Saturday. Stretching to September by protective styling (wigs). Thinking of doing washes to every 2 weeks instead of every weekend for less manipulation...



AlliCat you are right on schedule with team 20 weeks (sunnieb, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Cherry89 and divachyk).... we are about 9 weeks post and doing our tu in september....


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, shortdub78, EnExitStageLeft, yoli184, Altruisticoam, soonergirl, SunySydeofLyfe

Hi ladies! Haven't posted in a while. I see our buddy group has grown! 

I'm 7 weeks post today and planning to stretch to the middle of August.  I graduated to EL and working on getting to NL. I did a henna, indigo, amla treatment last night.  It came out OK. I'm still experimenting with different ratios of henna and indigo.  

I'm still wigging it. I may be getting a weave in September, not sure.  I'm ready for some long hair.  I just bought some hair vitamins: Toji Pure Density Hair Vitamins. I hope these work cuz I paid a lot of money for them.
I'm looking to purchase some new items from Silk Dreams, Shescentit, The Pomade Shop, Naturelle Grow,  NJoy's oil or Liquid Gold??,  and Miss Claudie's.  This is for my bi-annual PJ haul to carry me through the end of the year. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mschristine (Jun 27, 2013)

klsjackson Mande30 Where my buddies at??


----------



## Mande30 (Jun 27, 2013)

mschristine said:


> klsjackson Mande30 Where my buddies at??



I'm right here waiting these 6 more weeks until I can relax again.  Things are going well. mschristine I have been peeping you in the relaxed hair thread. I am also obsessed with checking for the bulb. klsjackson did you get your corrective?


----------



## Mande30 (Jun 27, 2013)

mschristine said:


> klsjackson Mande30 Where my buddies at??



I'm right here waiting these 6 more weeks until I can relax again.  Things are going well. mschristine I have been peeping you in the relaxed hair thread. I am also obsessed with checking for the bulb. klsjackson did you get your corrective?


----------



## baddison (Jun 27, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> AlliCat you are right on schedule with team 20 weeks (sunnieb, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Cherry89 and divachyk).... we are about 9 weeks post and doing our tu in september....



AlliCat....girl    welcome to team 20WEEKS!!!!


----------



## mschristine (Jun 27, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> I'm right here waiting these 6 more weeks until I can relax again.  Things are going well. mschristine I have been peeping you in the relaxed hair thread. I am also obsessed with checking for the bulb. klsjackson did you get your corrective?



Lol, it's funny because its so automatic. As soon as I see one, I won't discard it until I check both ends. Relaxing the first week of August before my vacation. I might be moving around that time and ditching the vacation. If I move, I'll stretch until the first of September


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 27, 2013)

I will probably be relaxing in the next three weeks, anyone doing that at well?


----------



## Rnjones (Jun 27, 2013)

I will. 7/16 marks 13 weeks post for me. I'm still on the fence as to whether I want to switch to lye or not. I really like my hair almost bone straight and from I read it's hard to achieve that with lye but I also want to see if my hair health improves with lye. Ugh!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> I will. 7/16 marks 13 weeks post for me. I'm still on the fence as to whether I want to switch to lye or not. I really like my hair almost bone straight and from I read it's hard to achieve that with lye but I also want to see if my hair health improves with lye. Ugh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I thought no lye was harder to achieve bone straight hair? I use no lye well i assume Mizani butter blend for sensitive scalp is no lye because it for sensitive scalp Rnjones


----------



## Rnjones (Jun 27, 2013)

Idk. I think I heard it was harder to achieve super skrait hair with lye because processing time can be short due to burning, so sometimes it leads to under processing. I get pretty strait with no lye

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> Idk. I think I heard it was harder to achieve super skrait hair with lye because processing time can be short due to burning, so sometimes it leads to under processing. I get pretty strait with no lye
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oh I get what your saying... but honestly if you base your scalp and around you headline and ears you should be fine. But lye does process fast that's why it will help with getting hair bone straight faster if you protect you skin in advance. But with no lye and straightens slower and you can keep it on longer but if you was to keep both on at the same time without any burning lye would get it straighter


----------



## Rnjones (Jun 27, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Oh I get what your saying... but honestly if you base your scalp and around you headline and ears you should be fine. But lye does process fast that's why it will help with getting hair bone straight faster if you protect you skin in advance. But with no lye and straightens slower and you can keep it on longer but if you was to keep both on at the same time without any burning lye would get it straighter



Thank u so much. I think I might try lye. I cant seem to pass Mbl and think I need to try something different. I've been revamping my products and think this may help also

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> Thank u so much. I think I might try lye. I cant seem to pass Mbl and think I need to try something different. I've been revamping my products and think this may help also
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do you have major splits and making sure that even if your tired and don't want to moisturize all your hair you at least keep the ends moist so it won't break and you retain length? And balanced protein and moisture conditioners every time you wash so that hair can get a great dose of both? Rnjones


----------



## Rnjones (Jun 27, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Do you have major splits and making sure that even if your tired and don't want to moisturize all your hair you at least keep the ends moist so it won't break and you retain length? And balanced protein and moisture conditioners every time you wash so that hair can get a great dose of both? @Rnjones




Yea I alternate protein and moisture as needed.  I usually alternate weekly.  I don't use heavy protein though.  I went from SL to where I am now with using light to medium protein.  Currently my proteins in rotation are Silicon mix, AOGPB, ORS, and aphogee 2 min week before and after relaxer, and also as the relaxer midstep protein.  I recently stepped up my moisturizing game, with focusing on ends and new growth to prevent breakage at that awful line of demarcation.  After 7+ years in the is hair game, i still haven't found my end all be all of moisturizers.  Currently I am using shea moisture coconut and hibiscus curl and style milk and sealing.  My hair in general does feel moisturized.  My splits aren't too bad.  I search and destroy as needed.  I tend to get uneven growth so I usually trim at relaxer time.  Last relaxer in April, the tip of my longest piece was waist length (was really feeling myself too) but had to even it out.  In the beginning of my hair journey I would keep a journal of the ins and out of my hair care and have recently started that up again, as I try out new products.  I used to go super hard and then I think I got too relaxed, so its back to business.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 27, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, shortdub78, EnExitStageLeft, yoli184, Altruisticoam, soonergirl, SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hi ladies! Haven't posted in a while. I see our buddy group has grown!
> 
> ...



I'm much better now that I've stopped the madness with Monoi. I struggled with my henna/indigo ratio, too. I really wanted more brown than red and ended up getting dark, dark, dark brown.  I tried an experiment last time 50:50 henna/cocoa (Hershey's), yes the Hershey's cocoa that you would bake with. Smelled luscious and gave me a lovely brown. I just wish I had started with Hershey's  instead of indigo a year ago.  I will use Hershey's from now on.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 27, 2013)

So I'm Dc'in and cowashing tonight . I'm just not about this haircare life today! #PureLaziness

@KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, shortdub78, xu93texas, yoli184, Altruisticoam, soonergirl, SunySydeofLyfe


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, shortdub78, EnExitStageLeft, yoli184, Altruisticoam, soonergirl, SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hi ladies! Haven't posted in a while. I see our buddy group has grown!
> 
> ...



i just did a roller set and it was a fail.  my hair was taking forever to dry and i wasn't allowed to get under the dryer.  i had to step out  the house and just didn't feel like walking around in rollers.  usually i don't care, but today was different.

i may try to do a twistout.  my hair feels really soft.  it has a lot of wave to it from the rollers.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 27, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i just did a roller set and it was a fail.  my hair was taking forever to dry and i wasn't allowed to get under the dryer.  i had to step out  the house and just didn't feel like walking around in rollers.  usually i don't care, but today was different.
> 
> i may try to do a twistout.  my hair feels really soft.  it has a lot of wave to it from the rollers.



Sorry about your roller set. I remember those days of trying to do my hair with an infant in the house.  

How are your new products working out for you?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> Yea I alternate protein and moisture as needed.  I usually alternate weekly.  I don't use heavy protein though.  I went from SL to where I am now with using light to medium protein.  Currently my proteins in rotation are Silicon mix, AOGPB, ORS, and aphogee 2 min week before and after relaxer, and also as the relaxer midstep protein.  I recently stepped up my moisturizing game, with focusing on ends and new growth to prevent breakage at that awful line of demarcation.  After 7+ years in the is hair game, i still haven't found my end all be all of moisturizers.  Currently I am using shea moisture coconut and hibiscus curl and style milk and sealing.  My hair in general does feel moisturized.  My splits aren't too bad.  I search and destroy as needed.  I tend to get uneven growth so I usually trim at relaxer time.  Last relaxer in April, the tip of my longest piece was waist length (was really feeling myself too) but had to even it out.  In the beginning of my hair journey I would keep a journal of the ins and out of my hair care and have recently started that up again, as I try out new products.  I used to go super hard and then I think I got too relaxed, so its back to business.



Oh I moisturize with the Same thing and seal as well, I do it everyday. I was sealing with nourish and shine but wanted to start with coconut oil but found it made my hair feel a bit crunchy, when I sealed with Jane carter it was soft and always felt moisturized Rnjones


----------



## Rnjones (Jun 27, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Oh I moisturize with the Same thing and seal as well, I do it everyday. I was sealing with nourish and shine but wanted to start with coconut oil but found it made my hair feel a bit crunchy, when I sealed with Jane carter it was soft and always felt moisturized Rnjones



had the same issue with coconut oil. I'm currently trying to use up some oil blend that bought.  Then I may go back to grapeseed oil.   Earlier u mentioned u used mizani relaxer. Are u pretty satisfied with this relaxer?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 27, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm much better now that I've stopped the madness with Monoi. I struggled with my henna/indigo ratio, too. I really wanted more brown than red and ended up getting dark, dark, dark brown.  I tried an experiment last time 50:50 henna/cocoa (Hershey's), yes the Hershey's cocoa that you would bake with. Smelled luscious and gave me a lovely brown. I just wish I had started with Hershey's  instead of indigo a year ago.  I will use Hershey's from now on.



Mmm! Sounds yummy. This may not work for me  b/c I go for the dark chocolate brown. I tend to use a 60/40 ratio of indigo/henna to make sure my grays are covered. If I use more henna it makes them a copper color.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> had the same issue with coconut oil. I'm currently trying to use up some oil blend that bought.  Then I may go back to grapeseed oil.   Earlier u mentioned u used mizani relaxer. Are u pretty satisfied with this relaxer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes I like it. It doesn't burn and I don't base my scalp and it gets my hair straight to my liking but not bone straight but if you want it to be bone straight you can keep it longer if you like, it's very gentle and for sensitive scalp, it's 13 dollars where I get it from bss Rnjones


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Sorry about your roller set. I remember those days of trying to do my hair with an infant in the house.
> 
> How are your new products working out for you?



xu93texas

they are lovely, but they had my hair a little too moist.  i mean, my hair has never taken that long to air dry in rollers.  i took them out and my hair was very moist and still somewhat damp.  i ended up looking like i had a twistout that was starting to fall.

i really gotta find my baby something to sit in, while i move around.  i planned on looking for something today, but i ran out of time, pricing new phones.

i just finished twisting my hair. i made some flat twists. i used my satin rollers to roll the ends. i used my SD products to moisturize and seal. my hair is extremely soft.  i would take a pic, but my phone just won't do right by me and i can't find the charger for my camera.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 28, 2013)

@KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, shortdub78, xu93texas, yoli184, Altruisticoam, soonergirl

Can we say I'm comitted its 2:00 am... and i got out this bed to m&s..... my hair besta appreciate my love and reward me with 3 inches. 

It just got real!!! Wonder if I can make it til the end of the year before another touch up....sike.... me and my hair would be sick!!!

Suny


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, shortdub78, xu93texas, yoli184, Altruisticoam, soonergirl
> 
> Can we say I'm comitted its 2:00 am... and i got out this bed to m&s..... my hair besta appreciate my love and reward me with 3 inches.
> 
> ...



i'm up with the little one and i wanna take down these twists to see how my hair turned out!  it's 4:30am.


----------



## Mande30 (Jun 28, 2013)

mschristine said:


> Lol, it's funny because its so automatic. As soon as I see one, I won't discard it until I check both ends. Relaxing the first week of August before my vacation. I might be moving around that time and ditching the vacation. If I move, I'll stretch until the first of September


 
@mschristine @klsjackson

oooooweeeeee, I was checking my shed hairs last night and I saw 2 splits (I spoke this into existence by running my mouth too much about it in the other thread). I had resigned myself to trim at every relaxer (12 weeks). But I see that I need to dust more often, since I don't wear protective hair styles. That is the only thing that it could be because I ditched direct heat at the beginning of my journey and I am extra gentle with my hair.

Oh well, that is the price that I have to pay because this head and face shape was not made for pulled back styles.......but, I guess I could just pin or claw the back up .


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2013)

my twist out came out so nice and soft!  we have a winner for my go to summer style, since i can bun. my mom just came by and said i need more volume.  but my hair is super straight and i made flat twists, so there won't be any volume going on at the crown.  i have a nice wavy beach look.  i like it..


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 28, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> my twist out came out so nice and soft!  we have a winner for my go to summer style, since i can bun. my mom just came by and said i need more volume.  but my hair is super straight and i made flat twists, so there won't be any volume going on at the crown.  i have a nice wavy beach look.  i like it..



Good for you!! I can't do flat twists....

I didn't wake up with 3 inches dooohhh.... but i plan to keep at it. Lol.

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 28, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> my twist out came out so nice and soft!  we have a winner for my go to summer style, since i can bun. my mom just came by and said i need more volume.  but my hair is super straight and i made flat twists, so there won't be any volume going on at the crown.  i have a nice wavy beach look.  i like it..



I love flat twists but my hair would take 12+ hours to get dry.  Lets see some pics, gurl!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love flat twists but my hair would take 12+ hours to get dry.  Lets see some pics, gurl!



Cattypus1
 my hair would take some time to dry too!  i did them on dry hair.  i just added some moisturizer and oil to seal.  since i will be rocking this style until next wash day, hopefully i have a pic for you ladies.  i ordered a new phone today.  i paid for it to be shipped overnight, but i didn't see the fine print that said they don't do deliveries on the weekend...smh...  the phone i have now won't let me do anything.  i feel so lost and not of this world.  i can't check messages, i can't text, i can't dial certain numbers, etc... i got it wet with conditioner and my son puked all over it.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 28, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas SunySydeofLyfe yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft KiWiStyle

Hey ladies I'm back (I guess my subscription didn't automatically renew like it said it would)

Any who I'm sitting under the dryer as we speak with a freshly relaxed head...thank you Jesus. 13 weeks was a challenge 

Can't wait to see the finished product. She gave me a trim but it wasn't anything major so hopefully ill still see some growth (fingers crossed)


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas SunySydeofLyfe yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft KiWiStyle
> 
> Hey ladies I'm back (I guess my subscription didn't automatically renew like it said it would)
> 
> ...



oh i am excited for you! did it feel longer when she was shampooing?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 28, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> oh i am excited for you! did it feel longer when she was shampooing?



Lol in my head it always feels longer...but seriously thought I think so


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 28, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> oh i am excited for you! did it feel longer when she was shampooing?



What? You can tell when someone is shampooing?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 28, 2013)

Altruisticoam

OHHHHHH! I bet its going to look awesome. Can we get some pictures? I need some hair porn in my life lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 28, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i just did a roller set and it was a fail.  my hair was taking forever to dry and i wasn't allowed to get under the dryer.  i had to step out  the house and just didn't feel like walking around in rollers.  usually i don't care, but today was different.
> 
> i may try to do a twistout.  my hair feels really soft.  it has a lot of wave to it from the rollers.



I hate when that happens...well at least you had soft pretty waves to show off. I would do a roller set but my strands would shed to pieces this late in a stretch.  I'm working on getting braids by a young girl who does my sister's braids.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 28, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> my twist out came out so nice and soft!  we have a winner for my go to summer style, since i can bun. my mom just came by and said i need more volume.  but my hair is super straight and i made flat twists, so there won't be any volume going on at the crown.  i have a nice wavy beach look.  i like it..



YAY,  I'm glad you found another go to style!!  I can never commit to a style for long, I think my max is 4 days, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 28, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> my hair would take some time to dry too!  i did them on dry hair.  i just added some moisturizer and oil to seal.  since i will be rocking this style until next wash day, hopefully i have a pic for you ladies.  i ordered a new phone today.  i paid for it to be shipped overnight, but i didn't see the fine print that said they don't do deliveries on the weekend...smh...  the phone i have now won't let me do anything.  i feel so lost and not of this world.  i can't check messages, i can't text, i can't dial certain numbers, etc... i got it wet with conditioner and my son puked all over it.



Girl that phone has been over, under and through it, lol!  Hopefully we can get to see pics of your style.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 28, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas SunySydeofLyfe yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft KiWiStyle
> 
> Hey ladies I'm back (I guess my subscription didn't automatically renew like it said it would)
> 
> ...



My subscription was shut off too because I no longer have the debit card I have on file.  Thirteen weeks is pretty good...wasn't this your longest stretch to date??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 28, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> oh i am excited for you! did it feel longer when she was shampooing?



Exactly...I damn near break my neck as I leave away the shampoo bowl trying to see my new length.  I be all calm and cool as a walk over to the mirror saying, "oh yeah it grew some" like its no big deal, lol!  I'm usually running red lights and speeding home just so that I can play in my hair. I know I ain't the only one who does this.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## klsjackson (Jun 28, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> I'm right here waiting these 6 more weeks until I can relax again.  Things are going well. mschristine I have been peeping you in the relaxed hair thread. I am also obsessed with checking for the bulb. klsjackson did you get your corrective?



Hey buddies!!! I've been super busy with school and work stuff, but I'm hanging on.  No, I did not get my corrective.  But I did go to the salon.  I have not been to the salon in almost a year!!! I had forgotten how much I missed it.  My stylist did an assessment of my hair, told me it was in good shape. I asked if I needed a trim and she said no. I couldn't believe it.  I did ask her to shape it and give me layers, which she did and I was able to maintain my length.  She relaxed my new growth and told me the underprocessed areas were not as bad as I thought and she would correct them during the next relaxer.  

I am very pleased with the results and don't ever plan on doing another self relaxing session if I don't have to.  I need to take some pics, but I've gotten several compliments on my hair. She even gave me some tips and suggestions on how to continue to maintain my hair at home.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> What? You can tell when someone is shampooing?



yeah!  it just feels different.  i can't really describe it.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Altruisticoam
> 
> OHHHHHH! I bet its going to look awesome. Can we get some pictures? I need some hair porn in my life lol.



My hair is all wrapped up now but ill be sure to post tomorrow


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 28, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> My subscription was shut off too because I no longer have the debit card I have on file.  Thirteen weeks is pretty good...wasn't this your longest stretch to date??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes ma'am. My longest before this was only 10 weeks


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 29, 2013)

shortdub78

Can you come to GA and rollerset this hair for me this weekend. I'm far to lazy .


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Exactly...I damn near break my neck as I leave away the shampoo bowl trying to see my new length.  I be all calm and cool as a walk over to the mirror saying, "oh yeah it grew some" like its no big deal, lol!  I'm usually running red lights and speeding home just so that I can play in my hair. I know I ain't the only one who does this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl, you crazy!  But, I do the same thing


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> My subscription was shut off too because I no longer have the debit card I have on file.  Thirteen weeks is pretty good...wasn't this your longest stretch to date??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My sub was shut off too and they had the right number. I even received an email earlier telling me that it would automatically renew if I didn't opt out. It didn't. I contacted them and they said they no longer auto renew even if you want it. Kinda dumb if you ask me to put your paying and willing-to-pay customers through that.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78
> 
> Can you come to GA and rollerset this hair for me this weekend. I'm far to lazy .



sure! but you got a lot of hair, so i will do it for a bag of bbq sunflower seeds!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> YAY,  I'm glad you found another go to style!!  I can never commit to a style for long, I think my max is 4 days, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i'm ready to wash my hair again!  i was so tired last night, i didn't twist my hair back up.


----------



## Ann816 (Jun 29, 2013)

klsjackson said:
			
		

> Hey buddies!!! I've been super busy with school and work stuff, but I'm hanging on.  No, I did not get my corrective.  But I did go to the salon.  I have not been to the salon in almost a year!!! I had forgotten how much I missed it.  My stylist did an assessment of my hair, told me it was in good shape. I asked if I needed a trim and she said no. I couldn't believe it.  I did ask her to shape it and give me layers, which she did and I was able to maintain my length.  She relaxed my new growth and told me the underprocessed areas were not as bad as I thought and she would correct them during the next relaxer.
> 
> I am very pleased with the results and don't ever plan on doing another self relaxing session if I don't have to.  I need to take some pics, but I've gotten several compliments on my hair. She even gave me some tips and suggestions on how to continue to maintain my hair at home.



Can you share tips and suggestions provided by your stylists?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 29, 2013)

shortdub78

 We most me fraternal twins or something, I love those things!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78
> 
> We most me fraternal twins or something, I love those things!



they are my medicine! sucking and cracking them calms my nerves!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 29, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> they are my medicine! sucking and cracking them calms my nerves!



Haaahaaa mine to but i love the ranch ones

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 29, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe

.....Girl the ranch ones are the truf'!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> .....Girl the ranch ones are the truf'!



I'll eat them til my lips hurt....and then eat some more,!!! Love em

Suny


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Altruisticoam
> 
> OHHHHHH! I bet its going to look awesome. Can we get some pictures? I need some hair porn in my life lol.



Pics from yesterday's relaxer


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 29, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Pics from yesterday's relaxer



Looking good!!!  Altruisticoam have you established a length goal for the year??  Have you met your goal already?  If not, when do you think you'll reach it??  

What about the rest of us?  
Cattypus1
xu93texas
yoli184
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

My goal is to be BSL by December of this year.  I believe I'm about 2-2.5" inches away so I might need every bit of this year to accomplish that.  I have hair anorexia a lot; some days I see it and other days I feel like I'm 5" away from BSL.  I am seriously considering texlaxing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Looking good!!!  Altruisticoam have you established a length goal for the year??  Have you met your goal already?  If not, when do you think you'll reach it??
> 
> What about the rest of us?
> Cattypus1
> ...



Thanks...my goal this year is apl...I'm probably 3 inches away and with my growth speed I will probably need all year...I think I'm progressing but it seems my hair still has a long way to go...patience


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Looking good!!!  Altruisticoam have you established a length goal for the year??  Have you met your goal already?  If not, when do you think you'll reach it??
> 
> What about the rest of us?
> Cattypus1
> ...



I had some very lofty goals for this year but now I've gotten a grip and have come back to earth.  I'm shooting for a full (no pulling one strand- ) BSL by Dec 31.  If I can keep to my current schedule of only two more relaxers this year and prevent setbacks I can do it.  I am definitely texlaxing...I bought the Linange Texturizer and I can't wait to use it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 29, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I had some very lofty goals for this year but now I've gotten a grip and have come back to earth.  I'm shooting for a full (no pulling one strand- ) BSL by Dec 31.  If I can keep to my current schedule of only two more relaxers this year and prevent setbacks I can do it.  I am definitely texlaxing...I bought the Linange Texturizer and I can't wait to use it.



Is this your first texlax?  When my flat ironed hair touches the top of my bra I'm claiming it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle
My goal is to be MBL by October, let us  I make it. 

Altruisticoam

The shine is giving me life. I'm LOVING the U shape you have, mine grows in the weird U'ish type v erplexed.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft, cute avi pic. 

Altruisticoam, great shape, shine and body.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 29, 2013)

divachyk Thank You


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Looking good!!!  Altruisticoam have you established a length goal for the year??  Have you met your goal already?  If not, when do you think you'll reach it??
> 
> What about the rest of us?
> Cattypus1
> ...



I have a lofty goal of grazing SL by 12/31.  However, I would need an inch every month in order to meet that goal.  We'll see. I'm about to go hard core. 

Altruisticoam, your hair looks great!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 30, 2013)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

So ladies in an attempt to track my hair progress a little better I think I should start wearing the same shirt every time I do a length check. I also made this pre-school drawing...I know it's sloppy but do these lines look about right? (The first line says current, just in case you can't read my writing lol)


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 30, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> So ladies in an attempt to track my hair progress a little better I think I should start wearing the same shirt every time I do a length check. I also made this pre-school drawing...I know it's sloppy but do these lines look about right? (The first line says current, just in case you can't read my writing lol)



Ummmmm no them lines are jacked!!! Lol joking. They will work!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Looking good!!!  Altruisticoam have you established a length goal for the year??  Have you met your goal already?  If not, when do you think you'll reach it??
> 
> What about the rest of us?
> Cattypus1
> ...



I want full bsl by the end of the year....hoping to be grazing mbl. My slow growing hair just might surprise me. I'm trying to be regimen consisted but....uggghhhhh this is real work and i hate to work hard. Let me find.out the smart way and its on!!!

Suny


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 30, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I'll eat them til my lips hurt....and then eat some more,!!! Love em
> 
> Suny



i have some lip balm i bought just for that purpose! it sits next to the bag on my nightstand! i got it from target. it's like a round little egg thing and it sits up on it's own! LOL


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 30, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Haaahaaa mine to but i love the ranch ones
> 
> Suny



i got a bag of ranch too! my SO doesn't like me to each that flavor around him.  so i need alone time for that!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 30, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> So ladies in an attempt to track my hair progress a little better I think I should start wearing the same shirt every time I do a length check. I also made this pre-school drawing...I know it's sloppy but do these lines look about right? (The first line says current, just in case you can't read my writing lol)


you did a better job than i would.  that's why i just bought the shirt!  you hair looks good and healthy!



xu93texas said:


> I have a lofty goal of grazing SL by 12/31.  However, I would need an inch every month in order to meet that goal.  We'll see. I'm about to go hard core.
> 
> Altruisticoam, your hair looks great!


 i want to be there too by Dec.  i want full SL.


Cattypus1 said:


> I had some very lofty goals for this year but now I've gotten a grip and have come back to earth.  I'm shooting for a full (no pulling one strand- ) BSL by Dec 31.  If I can keep to my current schedule of only two more relaxers this year and prevent setbacks I can do it.  I am definitely texlaxing...I bought the Linange Texturizer and I can't wait to use it.



please report back and give us a review on it!



KiWiStyle said:


> Looking good!!!  Altruisticoam have you established a length goal for the year??  Have you met your goal already?  If not, when do you think you'll reach it??
> 
> What about the rest of us?
> Cattypus1
> ...



i hope to be SL by Oct and Full SL by Dec.  what's got you thinking about going the texlax route?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 30, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> you did a better job than i would.  that's why i just bought the shirt!  you hair looks good and healthy!
> 
> i want to be there too by Dec.  i want full SL.
> 
> ...



shortdub78 I want to texlax because I have fine and low density hair.  My stylist always leave a tad bit if texture but I realize I need more if I ever want to wear my hair down and have a really cute bun.  I'm almost BSL and my buns still look small sickly so I figured thicker hair will give me the look I want.  I know it's going to be a challenge to manage texlaxed hair but I figure I can start incorporating weekly roller sets to keep my strands straight to maintain moisture.  I will more often than not use my big magnetic rollers for the straight look and then wear my hair in a protective style.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 30, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Hi ladies!  What supplements are you taking? 

When I first began my hhj, I was taking tons of supplements and I then one day...two years later I realized I wasn't getting the results that would warrant me to continue splurging on all the supplements like MSM, biotin, viviscal, hairfinity and Nioxin.  Nioxin had my hair growing like weeds but then they discontinued it.  

Currently I'm taking GNC Hair, Skin & Nails, I'm also women's collagen and iron complete, all by GNC.  I'm thinking of going back on biotin and a B12 complex for the remainder of the year.  I'm thinking that because I was taking them non-stop throughout that time, maybe I had become resistant to them and they stopped working.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hi ladies!  What supplements are you taking?
> 
> ...



I'm taking chlorella, biotin, msm, omega 3 fatty acid, garlic,  and soon to be Toji hair vitamins. I drink a green smoothie daily or almost daily that contains collagen powder, flaxseeds, protein powder, and super green food. 

I still want to add bamboo extract to the list as well. I just haven't ordered yet.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 30, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm taking chlorella, biotin, msm, omega 3 fatty acid, garlic,  and soon to be Toji hair vitamins. I drink a green smoothie daily or almost daily that contains collagen powder, flaxseeds, protein powder, and super green food.
> 
> I still want to add bamboo extract to the list as well. I just haven't ordered yet.



I ordered bamboo leaf tea a while back, I should reorder.  I also take Chia seeds in my oatmeal and green smoothies along with Maca Powder.  I had run out of my Maca capsules but won't be replacing them because I have the powder.  The Maca helps with my hormonal moods.


As for the omega 3's I eat a ton of salmon to get mine.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I ordered bamboo leaf tea a while back, I should reorder.  I also take Chia seeds in my oatmeal and green smoothies along with Maca Powder.  I had run out of my Maca capsules but won't be replacing them because I have the powder.  The Maca helps with my hormonal moods.
> 
> As for the omega 3's I eat a ton of salmon to get mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I take the Maca capsules as well. Where did you order the powder from? I'd prefer to add it to my smoothie.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hi ladies!  What supplements are you taking?
> 
> ...



Im still taking my prenatals when i remember. I take one before bed and sometimes another in the morning. I was taking iron and think i need to start back it helps with this awful tiredness. I need to get some more msm it helps my hair growth fa sho!!

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 30, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I take the Maca capsules as well. Where did you order the powder from? I'd prefer to add it to my smoothie.



I picked it up at Whole Foods.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hi ladies!  What supplements are you taking?
> 
> ...



I'm pretty bad...I use to do a multi vitamin and biotin. Now all I take is the multi vitamin. I'm thinking about trying the biotin again...it just made my hair feel hard, but maybe I wasn't drinking enough water??


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle the only supplements I take are Swansonsvitamins MineralMax and Viviscal......Am I consistent?  I cant even remember the last time I took either of them erplexed.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle the only supplements I take are Swansonsvitamins MineralMax and Viviscal......Am I consistent?  I cant even remember the last time I took either of them erplexed.



This reminds me...I've also been taking Mineral Rich liquid supplement m, I take it whenever I think about it.  I'm almost done with the bottle and won't be repurchasing.  

We've got to be more consistent with our vitamins or else what's the point. I took mine consistently twice a day for about two years and then I just got tired of popping them.  I started back but I just can't seem to get back into that hardcore consistency like before.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hi ladies!  What supplements are you taking?
> 
> ...



Not taking one darn thing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle
soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Ponytail Rolleset my hair last night. As y'all know me and my bun was getting tired of each other, so I had to switch to straight hair for a couple days.



Kiwistyle, Shortdub78, and Sunysydeoflyfe you guys were def. right about the Nairobi Wrap Lotion. My hair is soft as a baby's bottom,smooth as all get out and the shine.........WOOOO CHILE! I'm in love. I threw my Design Essential Setting lotion away because this is officially my staple setting product .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle
> soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Ponytail Rolleset my hair last night. As y'all know me and my bun was getting tired of each other, so I had to switch to straight hair for a couple days.
> ...



EnExitStageLeft your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!  The length, fullness has me green with envy...and yes, I told you that   wrap foam  is the best on the market. I've heard a lot of good things about the ponytail roller sets, how do you avoid ponytail holder creases??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 1, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Hey buddies!!! I've been super busy with school and work stuff, but I'm hanging on. No, I did not get my corrective. But I did go to the salon. I have not been to the salon in almost a year!!! I had forgotten how much I missed it. My stylist did an assessment of my hair, told me it was in good shape. I asked if I needed a trim and she said no. I couldn't believe it. I did ask her to shape it and give me layers, which she did and I was able to maintain my length. She relaxed my new growth and told me the underprocessed areas were not as bad as I thought and she would correct them during the next relaxer.
> 
> I am very pleased with the results and don't ever plan on doing another self relaxing session if I don't have to. I need to take some pics, but I've gotten several compliments on my hair. She even gave me some tips and suggestions on how to continue to maintain my hair at home.


 
klsjackson

Glad you had a great salon experience.  I think I was hooked when she told you that you did not need a trim and that your hair was in good shape.  *Was this an alien stylist or something?..........never heard those words before....*


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle
> soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Ponytail Rolleset my hair last night. As y'all know me and my bun was getting tired of each other, so I had to switch to straight hair for a couple days.
> ...



girl i could just curse!  your hair is so lush! i wanna put my hands through it! i am such a fan!  meanwhile, i am rocking my ghetto ponytail.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle
> soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Ponytail Rolleset my hair last night. As y'all know me and my bun was getting tired of each other, so I had to switch to straight hair for a couple days.
> ...



So pretty and thick!!! I want it!!  Yes on that Nairobi i cant get enough of all their products....need to stop being a pusha...lol

Suny


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hi ladies!  What supplements are you taking?
> 
> ...



prenatal, iron, and garlic.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @EnExitStageLeft your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!  The length, fullness has me green with envy...and yes, I told you that   wrap foam  is the best on the market. I've heard a lot of good things about the ponytail roller sets, how do you avoid ponytail holder creases??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle

Thanks girl . I usually get the dents, but I just flat iron the first 1 inch and a 1/2 of my hair and their gone. I do it on about 340. 



shortdub78 said:


> girl i could just curse!  your hair is so lush! i wanna put my hands through it! i am such a fan!  meanwhile, i am rocking my ghetto ponytail.



shortdub78

Thanks .  Everytime I see you say that I die laughing. You are so silly and I bet it looks good. 



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> So pretty and thick!!! I want it!!  Yes on that Nairobi i cant get enough of all their products....need to stop being a pusha...lol
> 
> Suny



@SunySydeofLyfe 

PUSH ON PUSHA'! The stuff is the truf'  and thanks for you kind words.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle
> soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Ponytail Rolleset my hair last night. As y'all know me and my bun was getting tired of each other, so I had to switch to straight hair for a couple days.
> ...



Sooooooooo pretty. You got some mad roller-setting skills, girl!


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft, beautiful results!!!! C'mon over to the Nairobi side, SunySydeofLyfe
already pulled me in.....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

Cattypus1

THANK YOU!  and chile I try. I still ain't no professional yet, but one day I hope to be a bi-monthly setter (when I'm WL), so I'm trying to hone my skills now lol. 

soonergirl

Girl this setting lotion is the TRUF'! Love it!


----------



## klsjackson (Jul 1, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson
> 
> Glad you had a great salon experience.  I think I was hooked when she told you that you did not need a trim and that your hair was in good shape.  *Was this an alien stylist or something?..........never heard those words before....*



LOL!!! She is almost a relative. Her brother married my aunt, so I guess we are family.  I became her client almost 25 years ago, when I was a little girl and she was my stylist all of my childhood and most of my young adult years, until my mom's sister became a licensed cosmetologist and I started visiting her salon.  So, she is very familiar with my hair and how it should look and feel.  The only thing she told me was to stay away from lye relaxers.  She could look at my hair and scalp and instantly tell that either myself  or someone else had been using them on my hair.  She explained why it was a bad choice for ME and proceeded to give my hair and scalp a full analysis before relaxing.  The only reason she trimmed my hair was because I requested it, and she only took off what was needed to define the style and shape my hair.  Isn't that grand?!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> THANK YOU!  and chile I try. I still ain't no professional yet, but one day I hope to be a bi-monthly setter (when I'm WL), so I'm trying to hone my skills now lol.
> 
> ...



You can find it in regular bss?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 2, 2013)

sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89
divachyk AlliCat 

Hey Buddies!!! So tonight I did a 1 hour prepoo with HQ Pineapple Coconut Lime Oil and HQ Coconut Mango Repair Mask.  Hair sucked that stuff right up.  After about 30 minutes hair looked dry.  Poo washed with Loreal Sulfate Free, in-shower 5 minute condition with SSI Avocado and Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator on my edges and nape.  Applied SSI Coco Creme leave-in after towel drying and sealed it all in with SSI BrazilNut Curly Buttercream.  Hair feels super duper soft!!!! Will air dry overnight in the EnExitStageLeft banded method.  On track still for that 8/31 relax date.  Sooo looking forward to it. ✌


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> You can find it in regular bss?



Yep they had it at mine, but it was 3 dollars cheaper online.....I'm cheap .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @sunnieb @Nix08 @baddison @Cherry89
> @divachyk @AlliCat
> 
> Hey Buddies!!! So tonight I did a 1 hour prepoo with HQ Pineapple Coconut Lime Oil and HQ Coconut Mango Repair Mask.  Hair sucked that stuff right up.  After about 30 minutes hair looked dry.  Poo washed with Loreal Sulfate Free, in-shower 5 minute condition with SSI Avocado and Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator on my edges and nape.  Applied SSI Coco Creme leave-in after towel drying and sealed it all in with SSI BrazilNut Curly Buttercream.  Hair feels super duper soft!!!! Will air dry overnight in the @EnExitStageLeft banded method.  On track still for that 8/31 relax date.  Sooo looking forward to it. ✌



Let us know how it works out.


----------



## baddison (Jul 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89
> divachyk AlliCat
> 
> Hey Buddies!!! So tonight I did a 1 hour prepoo with HQ Pineapple Coconut Lime Oil and HQ Coconut Mango Repair Mask.  Hair sucked that stuff right up.  After about 30 minutes hair looked dry.  Poo washed with Loreal Sulfate Free, in-shower 5 minute condition with SSI Avocado and Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator on my edges and nape.  Applied SSI Coco Creme leave-in after towel drying and sealed it all in with SSI BrazilNut Curly Buttercream.  Hair feels super duper soft!!!! Will air dry overnight in the EnExitStageLeft banded method.  On track still for that 8/31 relax date.  Sooo looking forward to it. ✌




WOW!! DominicanBrazilian82 - sounds like you got some fabulous results.  Gotta go check out these products now...LOL!!!


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 2, 2013)

baddison said:


> WOW!! @DominicanBrazilian82 - sounds like you got some fabulous results.  Gotta go check out these products now...LOL!!!



What she said LOL


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 2, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> LOL!!! She is almost a relative. Her brother married my aunt, so I guess we are family. I became her client almost 25 years ago, when I was a little girl and she was my stylist all of my childhood and most of my young adult years, until my mom's sister became a licensed cosmetologist and I started visiting her salon. So, she is very familiar with my hair and how it should look and feel. The only thing she told me was to stay away from lye relaxers. She could look at my hair and scalp and instantly tell that either myself  or someone else had been using them on my hair. She explained why it was a bad choice for ME and proceeded to give my hair and scalp a full analysis before relaxing. The only reason she trimmed my hair was because I requested it, and she only took off what was needed to define the style and shape my hair. Isn't that grand?!


 
klsjackson

Yes, that was GRAND.  *Now tell me what she told you about the lye relaxer.*  One of my former stylists used Fiberguard Sesitive Scalp on me.  I did not realize it was no-lye.  I was listening to all of the No-lye bashing, but I realized that this did *not* dry my hair out.   I changed stylists and they started using lye.  My scalp could not take it and my hair simply would not process enough.  I changed stylists again and she started using Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp, which was much much better.  Now that I self relax I use Mizani Butter Blends Sensitive Scalp.  I love it.  *I wonder if there is a difference between the regular, over the counter box no-lye relaxers (Motions, ORS, Revlon, etc)  and the ones that are the counterparts to the better brand lye relaxers (Design Essentials, Affirm, Fiberguard, Mizani) and only available to licensed stylists or online.*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Let us know how it works out.



JUICY BUN!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Kim0105
> 
> Let me know how the banding method works for you. It's literally the only way I air dry... it!


 
EnExitStageLeft, did you ever post a pic of what your hair looks like in the banded method? Do you detangle before/after banding?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 2, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> EnExitStageLeft, beautiful results!!!! C'mon over to the Nairobi side, SunySydeofLyfe
> already pulled me in.....



soonergirl Girrrrrlllll Nairobi changed the game for me!!! i stray and my hair makes me know how unhappy it makes her....i got it so bad i look for something else to order knowing i don't need a thing!!! my name is suny and I'm a Nairobi addict

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @EnExitStageLeft, did you ever post a pic of what your hair looks like in the banded method? Do you detangle before/after banding?



Yes I posted one upthread, but I'll repost a couple pics for you to see what it does to my hair. 

This is my hair soaking wet, freshly detangle in the shower. I add my leave ins and then smooth it back and apply the bands:



This is my hair with the bands:



This is my hair after my hair once its dry and completely stretched: 



This is my 2nd day airdried and stretched hair:



HTH'S!

ETA: For those that are willing, I have a blogpost about it. I go a bit more in depth there. If you want to check it out the link is in my siggy .


----------



## divachyk (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh yes! Now I remember. TY!! I'm trying my hand at blogging to @EnExitStageLeft, it's not going all that great right now though. I need to post more but time is limited. Do you have a lot of followers? I'll check your blog out and will follow you.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 2, 2013)

I didn't know you had a blog divachyk!!! You've got to spread that news


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Oh yes! Now I remember. TY!! I'm trying my hand at blogging to @EnExitStageLeft, it's not going all that great right now though. I need to post more but time is limited. Do you have a lot of followers? I'll check your blog out and will follow you.



divachyk

Not Really, but I love it anyway. I actually already follow your blog lol.


----------



## klsjackson (Jul 2, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> klsjackson
> 
> Yes, that was GRAND.  *Now tell me what she told you about the lye relaxer.*  One of my former stylists used Fiberguard Sesitive Scalp on me.  I did not realize it was no-lye.  I was listening to all of the No-lye bashing, but I realized that this did *not* dry my hair out.   I changed stylists and they started using lye.  My scalp could not take it and my hair simply would not process enough.  I changed stylists again and she started using Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp, which was much much better.  Now that I self relax I use Mizani Butter Blends Sensitive Scalp.  I love it.  *I wonder if there is a difference between the regular, over the counter box no-lye relaxers (Motions, ORS, Revlon, etc)  and the ones that are the counterparts to the better brand lye relaxers (Design Essentials, Affirm, Fiberguard, Mizani) and only available to licensed stylists or online.*



Mande30
 She told me is was not good for my scalp. And she noticed/pointed out some areas around my hairline that I thought was just dandruff, but was a reaction my scalp was having as a result of the lye relaxer. With my former stylist I always burned and my had that "fresher relaxer" look to it. You know, thin and lifeless. It don't look that way this time. It was full of body and movement. I'm not sure if its her technique or the no-lye relaxer.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 2, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I didn't know you had a blog @divachyk!!! You've got to spread that news


 


EnExitStageLeft said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Not Really, but I love it anyway. I actually already follow your blog lol.


You girls make me feel so special!!!  

Nix08, I plan to take all my LHCF blog entries and relocate them to my blog. I will then journal more as time goes on. I have some product reviews I will be posting soon. Stay tuned. (lol, like how I built that suspense) 

EnExitStageLeft, I love your blog colors. I can't get to certain things from work, yet I can get to LHCF, not complaining, just saying. I can't get to your blog but did access it via my phone. I'll follow you tonight when I get home.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2013)

divachyk said:


> You girls make me feel so special!!!
> 
> @Nix08, I plan to take all my LHCF blog entries and relocate them to my blog. I will then journal more as time goes on. I have some product reviews I will be posting soon. Stay tuned. (lol, like how I built that suspense)
> 
> @EnExitStageLeft, I love your blog colors. I can't get to certain things from work, yet I can get to LHCF, not complaining, just saying. I can't get to your blog but did access it via my phone. I'll follow you tonight when I get home.



divachyk I understand our system is the same way. The only way I can access it is through my phone or Ipad smh and Thank You


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 2, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> soonergirl Girrrrrlllll Nairobi changed the game for me!!! i stray and my hair makes me know how unhappy it makes her....i got it so bad i look for something else to order knowing i don't need a thing!!! my name is suny and I'm a Nairobi addict
> 
> Suny



Ha, lol. You funny! I like me some Nairobi products too!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle
> soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Ponytail Rolleset my hair last night. As y'all know me and my bun was getting tired of each other, so I had to switch to straight hair for a couple days.
> ...



Beautiful! Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> soonergirl Girrrrrlllll Nairobi changed the game for me!!! i stray and my hair makes me know how unhappy it makes her....i got it so bad i look for something else to order knowing i don't need a thing!!! my name is suny and I'm a Nairobi addict
> 
> Suny



i love their products to but ive never used the relaxer, how is it?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2013)

xu93texas

Awwww thanks buddy


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 2, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe you got me I snuck and relaxed 2 weeks ago with Nairobi. I am in love. It was my first try with a lye relaxer. My Dominican stylist was game to use the relaxer system box I purchased. And she loved  everything. She was quiet hunty! No complaints! The relaxer does process fast, and I had 19 week new growth but I still got bone straight!!! My hair is soft manageable, and like a different head of hair. 

My long stretches always give me added thickness but this time I went 3 months without heat and let me tell you ladies if you don't know, now you know, no heat plus relaxer stretching changes the game. If you are thin it will help bring back the fullness and health to your hair. Soooo yeah I'm a Nairobi girl..


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 3, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> i love their products to but ive never used the relaxer, how is it?



Hey!!!!! I really like how it doesn't burn, no scabs and it texlaxes me without adding oils. I don't smooth.  I don't worry about post relaxed shedding...my hair is so soft and my edges don't revert. Best relaxer ever to me!!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 3, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> SunySydeofLyfe you got me I snuck and relaxed 2 weeks ago with Nairobi. I am in love. It was my first try with a lye relaxer. My Dominican stylist was game to use the relaxer system box I purchased. And she loved  everything. She was quiet hunty! No complaints! The relaxer does process fast, and I had 19 week new growth but I still got bone straight!!! My hair is soft manageable, and like a different head of hair.
> 
> My long stretches always give me added thickness but this time I went 3 months without heat and let me tell you ladies if you don't know, now you know, no heat plus relaxer stretching changes the game. If you are thin it will help bring back the fullness and health to your hair. Soooo yeah I'm a Nairobi girl..



It does something. I've never had hair like this. Try the stimu-sil....the tingle...Awwwww.....yeah Nairobi is my smack!!! I want to try the protein but I'm scared....soon I'm sure...I'm going in. I can see myself using everything from this line and being very happy. Hmmmm...I'm doing it!!! 

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 3, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> It does something. I've never had hair like this. Try the stimu-sil....the tingle...Awwwww.....yeah Nairobi is my smack!!! I want to try the protein but I'm scared....soon I'm sure...I'm going in. I can see myself using everything from this line and being very happy. Hmmmm...I'm doing it!!!
> 
> Suny



That stimu-sil is like nothing you've ever had on your scalp before, It's cold and tingly!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi ladies,
Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

I found these items at a local BSS:


I had my sister register with Nairobi as a professional so I can purchase from the pro line.  She just told the distributor that I'm her assistant and will be making her orders and told him that he can communicate with me.  I can't wait to get products from both the Pamper and Recovery lines!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle So Jealous!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi ladies,
> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> ...



Win. Lucky!!!!  I want to be an assistant and order products....lol....Let me know how you like the leave-in. I wasn't fond of it but since I'm going to try to use the entire line I'm going to revisit it. 

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 3, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Win. Lucky!!!!  I want to be an assistant and order products....lol....Let me know how you like the leave-in. I wasn't fond of it but since I'm going to try to use the entire line I'm going to revisit it.
> 
> Suny



LOL!  I'm hoping I like the leave-in...I read one review after I bought it and the reviewer said it did make her final style look dull and lifeless but gave great slip.  Maybe I'll have better results...fingers crossed.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi ladies,
> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> ...



Good for you.  I can get all of Nairobi products on the ground here in Texas. I'm not sure about the relaxers though. My stylist uses Influance relaxer system.  I'm not a fan of all of Nairobi  products. I just like the Foam Wrap Lotion and the Humecta-Sil .
Is it hard to find Nairobi products in other parts of the US?


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 3, 2013)

I shampoo today with SM Yucca & Baobob shampoo and DC with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture. I'm doing a modified CG method this summer. So far so good. 

EnExitStageLeft, I was reading your blog and I noticed you are doing this as well.  Your hair seems to be thriving.  Do you think this has helped with length retention?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Good for you.  I can get all of Nairobi products on the ground here in Texas. I'm not sure about the relaxers though. My stylist uses Influance relaxer system.  I'm not a fan of all of Nairobi  products. I just like the Foam Wrap Lotion and the Humecta-Sil .
> Is it hard to find Nairobi products in other parts of the US?



Oddly enough, me and my PJ self just ordered some Humecta-Sil and the foam wrap lotion.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Oddly enough, me and my PJ self just ordered some Humecta-Sil and the foam wrap lotion.



Yep, great choice of products.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I shampoo today with SM Yucca & Baobob shampoo and DC with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture. I'm doing a modified CG method this summer. So far so good.
> 
> @EnExitStageLeft, I was reading your blog and I noticed you are doing this as well.  Your hair seems to be thriving.  Do you think this has helped with length retention?



 My hair is much more plush and soft. I havent seen my actual length in a while, but it definitely feels longer. I pushed my relaxer up to August 3rd, so we will see then .


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL!  I'm hoping I like the leave-in...I read one review after I bought it and the reviewer said it did make her final style look dull and lifeless but gave great slip.  Maybe I'll have better results...fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



The moisturizer is nice. I went on a high and low hunt after reading a thread here one day. Imma do a full Nairobi hair run tonight...the only thing i don't have is the oils.

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I shampoo today with SM Yucca & Baobob shampoo and DC with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture. I'm doing a modified CG method this summer. So far so good.
> 
> EnExitStageLeft, I was reading your blog and I noticed you are doing this as well.  Your hair seems to be thriving.  Do you think this has helped with length retention?



I just bought the large bottle of Giovanni SAS conditioner from TJ Maxx yesterday.  I don't normally use it but since I use it on DD, I figured we will share for a little while.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I just bought the large bottle of Giovanni SAS conditioner from TJ Maxx yesterday.  I don't normally use it but since I use it on DD, I figured we will share for a little while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle

The stuff is amazing (One of my HG cowashes). My SO uses the Tea Tree Triple Treat Shampoo and Condish, so I tend to stock on Giovanni often.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Good for you.  I can get all of Nairobi products on the ground here in Texas. I'm not sure about the relaxers though. My stylist uses Influance relaxer system.  I'm not a fan of all of Nairobi  products. I just like the Foam Wrap Lotion and the Humecta-Sil .
> Is it hard to find Nairobi products in other parts of the US?



Yes it's hard to find because Nairobi sells through authorized distributors ( individuals) only and on their website but only a few items (non-professional) are sold there.  I read on their website that no other site or locations are authorized to sell and they can't guarantee the product if bought other than directly through them.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 3, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> The stuff is amazing (One of my HG cowashes). My SO uses the Tea Tree Triple Treat Shampoo and Condish, so I tend to stock on Giovanni often.



I love TJ Nourish Spa conditioner, I always have it in stock for CW.  My hair actually feels like a washed with a moisturizing shampoo afterwards AND it's dirt cheap!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 3, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> The moisturizer is nice. I went on a high and low hunt after reading a thread here one day. Imma do a full Nairobi hair run tonight...the only thing i don't have is the oils.
> 
> Suny



You have all their products other than the oils?!?!?  That's brand love and loyalty right there.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes it's hard to find because Nairobi sells through authorized distributors ( individuals) only and on their website but only a few items (non-professional) are sold there.  I read on their website that no other site or locations are authorized to sell and they can't guarantee the product if bought other than directly through them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Got it.  I was curious b/c I live near a bss warehouse (they renovated an old Target store) that sells almost EVERYTHING! They carry so many Nairobi products.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I just bought the large bottle of Giovanni SAS conditioner from TJ Maxx yesterday.  I don't normally use it but since I use it on DD, I figured we will share for a little while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How much did you pay for a large bottle ? I usually buy from Whole Foods, but I may need to get a liter size from somewhere else. Love this stuff!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> The stuff is amazing (One of my HG cowashes). My SO uses the Tea Tree Triple Treat Shampoo and Condish, so I tend to stock on Giovanni often.



I really like the Giovanni line of products as well.  I also started using Tresemme Naturals conditioner to co-wash. I'm liking that as well. It smells so good.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 4, 2013)

xu93texas

I like the old formula of the Tresemme Natural, I haven't tried the new one yet. 

KiWiStyle

I can only get the Nourish Spa Online. We don't have a trader joes where I live ( that is the ONLY reason it isn't a HG ). .


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> You have all their products other than the oils?!?!?  That's brand love and loyalty right there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



yes indeed. I got it bad!!! I don't have their protein but its on my to buy list to hopefully replace the aphogee two step.

Suny


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2013)

ya'll i have been playing candy crush!  KiWiStyle that sounds wonderful!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 4, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

SD update...Looks like I will finally get my chance to become an addict...gotta "shipped" message today.  Went to Macy's get some of my fav "dress-up" lotion yesterday and realized they have a Lush right inside the store. I bought some henna bricks for the first time (I usually use ground henna and make my own concoction, last time I used Hershey's cocoa-the color was pretty but it seemed to wash out over time).  I hennaed last night with the bricks. So far, I'm a fan!  This is the first time I've seen the shine!  Still struggling with how to make my grays less resistant to the color.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 4, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Got it.  I was curious b/c I live near a bss warehouse (they renovated an old Target store) that sells almost EVERYTHING! They carry so many Nairobi products.



That's awesome!  I'm sure there are some here too but I haven't seen any or much in the ones I visited.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 4, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> How much did you pay for a large bottle ? I usually buy from Whole Foods, but I may need to get a liter size from somewhere else. Love this stuff!



It costs $12.99!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 4, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> SD update...Looks like I will finally get my chance to become an addict...gotta "shipped" message today.  Went to Macy's get some of my fav "dress-up" lotion yesterday and realized they have a Lush right inside the store. I bought some henna bricks for the first time (I usually use ground henna and make my own concoction, last time I used Hershey's cocoa-the color was pretty but it seemed to wash out over time).  I hennaed last night with the bricks. So far, I'm a fan!  This is the first time I've seen the shine!  Still struggling with how to make my grays less resistant to the color.



Don't you love it when you have a new discovery!!  I saw the henna bricks but I was scared to buy it, I'm glad you liked it!  

I can't wait to buy some SD later this year...most likely during Black Friday sales.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> I like the old formula of the Tresemme Natural, I haven't tried the new one yet.
> 
> ...


 

EnExitStageLeft have you tried trader joes tea tree tingle conditioner, I think I like it better than the nourish spa....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 4, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> @EnExitStageLeft have you tried trader joes tea tree tingle conditioner, I think I like it better than the nourish spa....



soonergirl

Now your about to make me spend MORE money lol


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> ya'll i have been playing candy crush!  KiWiStyle that sounds wonderful!



That's my game!....so addicting


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> ya'll i have been playing candy crush!  KiWiStyle that sounds wonderful!



I have it downloaded on my phone but never played it.  I'll have to check it out...words with friends is my game.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have it downloaded on my phone but never played it.  I'll have to check it out...words with friends is my game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Mine too until i realized my friends were cheating..lol

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 4, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Mine too until i realized my friends were cheating..lol
> 
> Suny



How can you cheat??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jewell (Jul 4, 2013)

My local BSS has a ton of Nairobi products, but I have never tried them. I have never come across a product line, except for handmade ones sold on Etsy that this store didn't have. It's the largest BSS in all of NC so they have everything. I have a Trader Joe's nearby in Chapel Hill, but I have yet to go and get the supposed HG's Nourish Spa or Tea Tree Tingle. Maybe I'll get over there to find some soon! I also hear TJ's is excellent for cheap but good wine.  The UNC peoples rack up on it and I saw good reviews online.

OAN I just relaxed my hair today, and I'm so relieved it's done. I will have to stop stretching at 12-14 weeks from now on. I just get too much matting and shed hair accumulation if I go longer.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> How can you cheat??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lookin up words using words they've never used normally.
xu...what is that?? About 30 points ...

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 4, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Lookin up words using words they've never used normally.
> xu...what is that?? About 30 points ...
> 
> Suny



I do not cheat...totally defeats the purpose of playing. I'll admit that Webster might take exception to some WWF submissions but absolutely no cheating under any circumstances.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 5, 2013)

[Mention="Cattypus1;18675817"]xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl[/MENTION

So I've taken this hardcore stance against trimming and boooohoooo i realize that I'm not helping my hair. So trim i will. Any tips? Should i flatiron, leave it wet....TIA

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 5, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> SD update...Looks like I will finally get my chance to become an addict...gotta "shipped" message today.  Went to Macy's get some of my fav "dress-up" lotion yesterday and realized they have a Lush right inside the store. I bought some henna bricks for the first time (I usually use ground henna and make my own concoction, last time I used Hershey's cocoa-the color was pretty but it seemed to wash out over time).  I hennaed last night with the bricks. So far, I'm a fan!  This is the first time I've seen the shine!  Still struggling with how to make my grays less resistant to the color.



I wanted to try henna hoping it would thicken my hair. Why are you henna'ing?

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 5, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> [Mention="Cattypus1;18675817"]xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl[/MENTION
> 
> So I've taken this hardcore stance against trimming and boooohoooo i realize that I'm not helping my hair. So trim i will. Any tips? Should i flatiron, leave it wet....TIA
> 
> ...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 5, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I wanted to try henna hoping it would thicken my hair. Why are you henna'ing?
> 
> Suny



Conditioning, thickness and I have some evil gray hair at my temples.  They keep me from putting my hair up because they do what they want. They always, always look crazy no matter what. I'm still struggling with getting the color I want on the gray.  You could do henna gloss instead of a full out henna. I've heard that if you prepare the henna normally but do not let it sit for dye release and mix with a conditioner you get the benefits of henna without the color change.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 5, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Conditioning, thickness and I have some evil gray hair at my temples.  They keep me from putting my hair up because they do what they want. They always, always look crazy no matter what. I'm still struggling with getting the color I want on the gray.  You could do henna gloss instead of a full out henna. I've heard that if you prepare the henna normally but do not let it sit for dye release and mix with a conditioner you get the benefits of henna without the color change.



Time to research. Ive read henna is protein like??? My fear is protein overload since my staple products have protein. Any concern?

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 5, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Time to research. Ive read henna is protein like??? My fear is protein overload since my staple products have protein. Any concern?
> 
> Suny



It does strengthen my hair but I haven't experienced protein overload.  I think my hair loves protein. I henna about once every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Lookin up words using words they've never used normally.
> xu...what is that?? About 30 points ...
> 
> Suny



That's funny!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> It does strengthen my hair but I haven't experienced protein overload.  I think my hair loves protein. I henna about once every 4-6 weeks.



Same here.  My fine hair loves all formed if protein.  If you henna, err on the side of caution ALWAYS and use your most hardcore moisturizing DC concoction.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> It does strengthen my hair but I haven't experienced protein overload.  I think my hair loves protein. I henna about once every 4-6 weeks.



Me too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> [Mention="Cattypus1;18675817"]xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl[/MENTION
> 
> So I've taken this hardcore stance against trimming and boooohoooo i realize that I'm not helping my hair. So trim i will. Any tips? Should i flatiron, leave it wet....TIA
> 
> ...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 5, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe

I always trim my hair when its bone straight directly after flat ironing. This way I can see exactly what I'm doing. My hair has too much texture to try and to do it wet, plus I just don't get the concept .


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey buddies!!!! I'm sooo sorry. Life had me MIA but I'm still around! I'm about 4 wks post now and my hair is progressing well. My last relaxer was good but I had sooo much new growth! I still find sections in which the relaxer didnt get to! My hair is denser than I thought so I have to make smaller pre parts next time. No more 24 week stretches for me unless its unintentional. My next touch up is in October around 16weeks. How are yall doing? What have I missed? Kim0105 MissyB Hyacinthe Angelinhell I'm sure I missed someone but its been a while and I'm sorry.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 5, 2013)

Babygrowth

 HEY GIRL!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft Hey lady! How u doing?


----------



## naija24 (Jul 5, 2013)

it's the nicest feeling in the world to feel my hair on the back of my neck. yay!! i'm really debating a trim or not because I am sure that I can hit NL by late August/early September. If i trim it now :/ I may not have that until closer to October. Not cool. I want to be NL before then so that I am closer to APL by this time next year (once I take my braids out)

What should I do? My next relaxer is due in late August.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 5, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> @EnExitStageLeft Hey lady! How u doing?



Babygrowth

I'm good and same ole', same ole'. I was wondering where you were, glad to see your back .


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 5, 2013)

Its good to be back. Ive missed you all!
EnExitStageLeft


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 5, 2013)

naija24 said:


> it's the nicest feeling in the world to feel my hair on the back of my neck. yay!! i'm really debating a trim or not because I am sure that I can hit NL by late August/early September. If i trim it now :/ I may not have that until closer to October. Not cool. I want to be NL before then so that I am closer to APL by this time next year (once I take my braids out)
> 
> What should I do? My next relaxer is due in late August.



Hi, When was the last time you had a trim? I remember you did the BC and was natural for a few months and then you relaxed. Did you trim when you got the virgin relaxer? 

I BC last August and relaxed in February. My stylist cut about 1-1.5 in of hair. Then for my TU in May I trimmed a little more to even out the layers. 

All this to say you're not helping your hair by holding on to split/damaged ends. Your hair will feel, look, and grow better with a trim sooner than later. 
HTH


----------



## Kim0105 (Jul 5, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey buddies!!!! I'm sooo sorry. Life had me MIA but I'm still around! I'm about 4 wks post now and my hair is progressing well. My last relaxer was good but I had sooo much new growth! I still find sections in which the relaxer didnt get to! My hair is denser than I thought so I have to make smaller pre parts next time. No more 24 week stretches for me unless its unintentional. My next touch up is in October around 16weeks. How are yall doing? What have I missed? @Kim0105 @MissyB @Hyacinthe @Angelinhell I'm sure I missed someone but its been a while and I'm sorry.


 
Hey Buddy!  How are you? I was getting ready to put an APB out you.  Things are starting to settle down here.  Passed my first 3 exams so now I have about 2 weeks and I am back in the books for exams in December.  I am currently 7 weeks post tomorrow and so far so good.  Doing lots of cowashes since I am in the gym 4-5 days a week.  Doing oil rinses with that and I am loving that aspect of it.  So easy to manage and detangle.  My goal right now is to stretch for 24 weeks until November 02nd.  We'll see as my last stretch was 19 weeks.  Hoping to hit full APL then.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft, same here! I have texture although I don't consider myself texlaxed. What method do you use to trim? I get my major trims done at the salon and do my minor trims with my split ender at home.

Welcome back Babygrowth!!! Hope all is well.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

divachyk

I use Feye's Trimming Method to achieve a nice blunt U shape. The last trim I had at the Salon was late 2011 and I got my hair cut into layers.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Hi ladies. EnExitStageLeft left a comment up thread regarding layers in the hair.  I recently thought about how my hair will look with layers and wondered if any of you have layers?  If so, does having layers effect your length negatively? I think I would really enjoy having layers once all my hair reach BSL and with my longest layers reaching MBL.  What are your thoughts on this??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

xu93texas is that your hair in your profile picture or is it a wig?!?!  If yes, your hair is looking great and retaining like crazy!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hi ladies. EnExitStageLeft left a comment up thread regarding layers in the hair.  I recently thought about how my hair will look with layers and wondered if any of you have layers?  If so, does having layers effect your length negatively? I think I would really enjoy having layers once all my hair reach BSL and with my longest layers reaching MBL.  What are your thoughts on this??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have layers but I have been trying to grow them out. It doesn't affect my length as much as it does my thickness. Longer layers give you options. The shorter your layers the harder it is to pull you hair up smoothly.  I look better with layers because I have an oblong shaped face.  One length drags me down.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have layers but I have been trying to grow them out. It doesn't affect my length as much as it does my thickness. Longer layers give you options. The shorter your layers the harder it is to pull you hair up smoothly.  I look better with layers because I have an oblong shaped face.  One length drags me down.



Girl I swear you are my hair twin.  My head is oblong too and I don't like my hair down straight, I need fullness. Seeing that you like the layers better with your face shape, why are you growing them out??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 6, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey Buddy! How are you? I was getting ready to put an APB out you. Things are starting to settle down here. Passed my first 3 exams so now I have about 2 weeks and I am back in the books for exams in December. I am currently 7 weeks post tomorrow and so far so good. Doing lots of cowashes since I am in the gym 4-5 days a week. Doing oil rinses with that and I am loving that aspect of it. So easy to manage and detangle. My goal right now is to stretch for 24 weeks until November 02nd. We'll see as my last stretch was 19 weeks. Hoping to hit full APL then.


 
LOL at APB on me!!! Great job on passing those exams. I hope you are resting and enjoying your mini break! I know you will definitely hit full APL the way your hair grows!!! I will probably be at SL in the back and chin length in the front. But I'm happy with that! How do you do your oil rinses? I thought about adding it back in when I cowash but wasnt sure if it would make a difference. Its possible that since I plan to hide my hair from September until the weather breaks I may do an even longer stretch. I'm always changing my mind!

divachyk things are coming along thanks for that!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl I swear you are my hair twin.  My head is oblong too and I don't like my hair down straight, I need fullness. Seeing that you like the layers better with your face shape, why are you growing them out??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Because I've lost control of my brain!!!  I really want the thickness so I've deluded myself into thinking if the layers were longer I would have the best of both worlds. I think I would still have to have layers with the shortest being around shoulder-length, maybe even shorter to keep the fullness.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I too have used Feye's Self-Trimming Method with much success in the past. I love how simple it is.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Because I've lost control of my brain!!!  I really want the thickness so I've deluded myself into thinking if the layers were longer I would have the best of both worlds. I think I would still have to have layers with the shortest being around shoulder-length, maybe even shorter to keep the fullness.



LOL!  If I decide to get layers I will definitely go for long layers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> xu93texas is that your hair in your profile picture or is it a wig?!?!  If yes, your hair is looking great and retaining like crazy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Girl, i wish! It's a pic of my hair last year before I did the BC.  It is motivation for me to get back to SL by the end of 2013.  I'm currently EL now.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hi ladies. EnExitStageLeft left a comment up thread regarding layers in the hair.  I recently thought about how my hair will look with layers and wondered if any of you have layers?  If so, does having layers effect your length negatively? I think I would really enjoy having layers once all my hair reach BSL and with my longest layers reaching MBL.  What are your thoughts on this??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I want layers as well once I reach MBL. So I'll answer this question in 2015-my goal for MBL


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Girl, i wish! It's a pic of my hair last year before I did the BC.  It is motivation for me to get back to SL by the end of 2013.  I'm currently EL now.



Oh, I was like dang I know her hair grows fast and full but that's a lot if hair, lol!  You'll be back there in no time .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle

I had layers for all of 6 months and them sucka's was gone. I won't cut them again until Im WL. I loved them though. My curls framed my face alot more and my hair always seemed to lay right without me actually trying. 

Jewell 

Isn't it awesome? I wonder how she came up with it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I had layers for all of 6 months and them sucka's was gone. I won't cut them again until Im WL. I loved them though. My curls framed my face alot more and my hair always seemed to lay right without me actually trying.
> 
> ...



Okay, please share this method...nm, found it.  I think my hair is still too short to do this and not make a mess.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi ladies,
> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> ...





xu93texas said:


> Good for you.  I can get all of Nairobi products on the ground here in Texas. I'm not sure about the relaxers though. My stylist uses Influance relaxer system.  I'm not a fan of all of Nairobi  products. I just like the Foam Wrap Lotion and the Humecta-Sil .
> Is it hard to find Nairobi products in other parts of the US?
> 
> Yep, great choice of products.



I got my Nairobi Humecta-Sil yesterday. It smelled so good I needed to wash my hair today to try it out. I'm under my heatcap right now.  I love the way it felt on my hair. Is this protein or moisture or both?  I can't wait to rinse it out it felt like silk going on!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I got my Nairobi Humecta-Sil yesterday. It smelled so good I needed to wash my hair today to try it out. I'm under my heatcap right now.  I love the way it felt on my hair. Is this protein or moisture or both?  I can't wait to rinse it out it felt like silk going on!



YAY!!  It has Hydrolyzed Collagen Protein.  

I'm getting ready to shampoo and DC with it right now and then do a few celie braids for my new wig!!!

Here is a pic from the store mannequin.  I bought it in #2.  shortdub78 I went to the Canterbury Mall Beauty Supply. This has got to be the biggest wig/weave warehouse in the State!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jewell (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

YASS Honey, lol. Some of the best techniques I have found for self-care or DIY for hair have been from the "other persuasions," especially the Caucasians and Indian women into caring for and growing long, long hair. 

They actually do a lot of the things we do on this forum, except relaxing and such...but co-washing, m&s'ing, oil rinsing, putting sulfur oil and miconazole nitrate on the scalp for growth, taking biotin, etc they do! I discovered Feye's Method a long time ago and funnily enough I was already attempting to trim my own hair using a similar technique before even discovering Feye's Method like 11 yrs ago. 

I loved my layers when I had them years ago, but they grew out so fast I had to constantly trim them up. I wouldn't mind having just a few later on down the line, but I will have to learn to cut them myself using a mannequin head...I just am afraid of SHS.

Cattypus1

See nah, you and xu93texas gon' have me making a stop by the BSS for that Humecta-Sil...  AS IF I don't have enough product already!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jewell said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> YASS Honey, lol. Some of the best techniques I have found for self-care or DIY for hair have been from the "other persuasions," especially the Caucasians and Indian women into caring for and growing long, long hair.
> 
> ...



Join the PJ club, girl!  Happy to have ya!  Glad to be of service...see KiWiStyle, EnExitStageLeft, xu93texas, et.al.  I've come over to the dark side...I can be a pusha too!  LOL!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

WAIT?! Is Jewell one of use now?

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

@AllMyHairBuddies 

So, in the winter I'm going to make or buy a u part wig and hide my hair the entire season. So I think erplexed....what y'all think?


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I got my Nairobi Humecta-Sil yesterday. It smelled so good I needed to wash my hair today to try it out. I'm under my heatcap right now.  I love the way it felt on my hair. Is this protein or moisture or both?  I can't wait to rinse it out it felt like silk going on!



Yes, it is a combination of both moisture and protein. It does go on so smooth! It has lots of slip and great for detangling! Let us know the results


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

Jewell, come join the party! 

Girl, you gotta try that Humecta-Sil and Foam Wrap Lotion.  Love it


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @AllMyHairBuddies
> 
> So, in the winter I'm going to make or buy a u part wig and hide my hair the entire season. So I think erplexed....what y'all think?



Yes, go for it!  Wigs are awesome for PS! I do it 99% of the time.

i'm going to be hiding my hair as well. I have some Indique Salon Relaxed hair that I want to have installed for my birthday or have someone make a wig for me.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

My wallet hates this site!  Alongside the French Perm Stabilizer, gonna go and grab that Nairobi Humecta-Sil...


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> YAY!!  It has Hydrolyzed Collagen Protein.
> 
> I'm getting ready to shampoo and DC with it right now and then do a few celie braids for my new wig!!!
> 
> ...



Love the wig!  What is the name of it?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> @Jewell
> 
> Foam Wrap Lotion.  Love it



Chile the Foam wrap lotion turns me into Brother Franklin....YES GAWD!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> My wallet hates this site!  Alongside the French Perm Stabilizer, gonna go and grab that Nairobi Humecta-Sil...



You know this thread isn't a good place to hang out if you're a recovering PJ!!  Beware! .

That Humecta-Sil is good stuff. I think I only paid $7.99 for my bottle. If you buy, please let us know how it works out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, it is a combination of both moisture and protein. It does go on so smooth! It has lots of slip and great for detangling! Let us know the results



Yes, yes and YES!!!  I just washed my hair and now I'm sitting with it in my head under my processing cap, satin bonnet and silk scarf.  I didn't feel like steaming today.  The smell and slip is unbelievable!  My stylist used it on me but I never touch my hair with it on. I'm very impressed!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, yes and YES!!!  I just washed my hair and now I'm sitting with it in my head under my processing cap, satin bonnet and silk scarf.  I didn't feel like steno g today.  The smell and slip is unbelievable!  My stylist used it on me but I never touch my hair with it on. I'm very impressed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Glad you like it! It does smell good.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @AllMyHairBuddies
> 
> So, in the winter I'm going to make or buy a u part wig and hide my hair the entire season. So I think erplexed....what y'all think?



Yes I think you should do it because it should be a win, win.  I like full cap wigs because I don't want to manipulate any of my hair while wearing it.  If my edges can handle it long term, I'm going to wig it 365.  I just ordered a satin beanie cap to wear underneath so not to damage my edges even though I'll only wear it a few hours out of the day when I'm out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle

Can you link me to the site that you bought it from?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Love the wig!  What is the name of it?



Thanks, me too!!  It's made by It's a Wig
HH Indian Remi Natural Duby

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> Can you link me to the site that you bought it from?



EnExitStageLeft

www.prettyanntoinets.com

Now don't go crazy in there, I know you, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, EnExitStageLeft, shortdub78, yoli184, soonergirl, SunySydeofLyfe, Altruisticoam,

The UPS man just dropped off my Toji Pure Density vitamins. I hope these help me get back to SL . I'm going to take these faithfully until the end of the year. We'll see.  I'm currently 8 weeks post and relaxing around 15 weeks post. I hope to get another 1.5 inch.

OAN, isn't crazy when you're excited about seeing the UPS man? My hubby was looking at me crazy  I'm definitely a PJ.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle

 I won't, I promise lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, EnExitStageLeft, shortdub78, yoli184, soonergirl, SunySydeofLyfe, Altruisticoam,
> 
> The UPS man just dropped off my Toji Pure Density vitamins. I hope these help me get back to SL . I'm going to take these faithfully until the end of the year. We'll see.  I'm currently 8 weeks post and relaxing around 15 weeks post. I hope to get another 1.5 inch.
> 
> OAN, isn't crazy when you're excited about seeing the UPS man? My hubby was looking at me crazy  I'm definitely a PJ.



LOL!  We're all insane! Make sure to post any and all details on your progress with the new vitamins.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks, me too!!  It's made by It's a Wig
> HH Indian Remi Natural Duby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Wait, I had one of these wigs. I had the First Lady. I loved this wig. The next one I get will be the 10-12 inch one.  You are going to like it .

View attachment 216399


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

xu93texas

My USPS carrier's daughter was one of my students, so she does me extra right. She'll leave my packages on the back porch, so that neighbors can't see them from the road. Sometimes if she can she'll call me to let me know I have something on the way .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Wait, I had one of these wigs. I had the First Lady. I loved this wig. The next one I get will be the 10-12 inch one.  You are going to like it .



So you already know how beautiful it is!  Yes, I'm getting 1012 and 810 for the cooler months.  I chose the Duby over First Lady because of the nice layers and its cooler for the Summer.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> So you already know how beautiful it is!  Yes, I'm getting 1012 and 810 for the cooler months.  I chose the Duby over First Lady because of the nice layers and its cooler for the Summer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes, they are beautiful wigs and the hair looks very natural.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 6, 2013)

My girl just called and i reminded her of the free shipping on ensleybeautysupply for orders over 100.00...i couldn't justify the hundid but i can fiddy...lol....I'm going to try the protein and essential oils. Help me i have problems!!!!

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> You know this thread isn't a good place to hang out if you're a recovering PJ!!  Beware! .
> 
> That Humecta-Sil is good stuff. I think I only paid $7.99 for my bottle. If you buy, please let us know how it works out.



So who said anything about recovering...let me be the first to stand up in the meeting [raises hand]...I'm Cattypus1 and I'm a product junkie and I get by with a little help from my friends, love y'all--mean it!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas
> 
> My USPS carrier's daughter was one of my students, so she does me extra right. She'll leave my packages on the back porch, so that neighbors can't see them from the road. Sometimes if she can she'll call me to let me know I have something on the way .



A PJ wit a hookup...ain't that just all fancy!  I gotta stalk mine!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> So who said anything about recovering...let me be the first to stand up in the meeting [raises hand]...I'm Cattypus1 and I'm a product junkie and I get by with a little help from my friends, love y'all--mean it!



Cattypus1 That's what I'm saying!  Ain't nobody tryna recover.  It is what it is.  I would spend it elsewhere, why not on my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> So who said anything about recovering...let me be the first to stand up in the meeting [raises hand]...I'm Cattypus1 and I'm a product junkie and I get by with a little help from my friends, love y'all--mean it!



Lol! You right. I'm gonna leave well enough alone. It is what it is. We Product Junkies!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> So who said anything about recovering...let me be the first to stand up in the meeting [raises hand]...I'm Cattypus1 and I'm a product junkie and I get by with a little help from my friends, love y'all--mean it!



I can't be the only recovering PJ around here??  I buy things as I need them and my stash is very manageable.  I'm very proud of myself!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I can't be the only recovering PJ around here??  I buy things as I need them and my stash is very manageable.  I'm very proud of myself!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I am very proud of you, too.  Need is relative, right?  I'm going to be just like you when I grow up.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I am very proud of you, too.  Need is relative, right?  I'm going to be just like you when I grow up.



Need is definitely relative.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

.....Y'all already know my PJ story  lol


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

I just ordered from Shescentit and Claudie's. I stocked up. I have a few oils to purchase, two more wigs, and I'm done for the year!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 6, 2013)

I missed the hype surrounding the foam wrap and humecta-sil. I need to go back a few pages. Then again, for the sake of my pockets, maybe I don't.

KiWiStyle, I'm thinking of re-shaping my hair to U shape. I have always wanted layers but many don't have positive things to say about them once they start to grow out. I'll settle for a U when I get the courage. To do a nice U, I will forfeit some good length.

EnExitStageLeft Jewell, I need to get on that Feye's method but I'm a chicken. Hey E, I want to wear a wig too but my coworkers are too nosey and be asking too many questions that make me uncomfy and self-conscious. Maybe I haven't found the right wig to look natural enough to not prompt questions.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I missed the hype surrounding the foam wrap and humecta-sil. I need to go back a few pages. Then again, for the sake of my pockets, maybe I don't.
> 
> KiWiStyle, I'm thinking of re-shaping my hair to U shape. I have always wanted layers but many don't have positive things to say about them once they start to grow out. I'll settle for a U when I get the courage. To do a nice U, I will forfeit some good length.
> 
> EnExitStageLeft Jewell, I need to get on that Feye's method but I'm a chicken. Hey E, I want to wear a wig too but my coworkers are too nosey and be asking too many questions that make me uncomfy and self-conscious. Maybe I haven't found the right wig to look natural enough to not prompt questions.



divachyk I unfortunately know all too well about the Nairobi convo; hence the attached!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 6, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> divachyk I unfortunately know all too well about the Nairobi convo; hence the attached!



Your going to be in love!!!

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

@divachyk

Thats why I wanted to try a U part wig with a clips. I can take it off when I want and I can leave a small amount of hair at the top to blend in with my hair. I can also customize it to include a satin spandex cap which will protect my set it off braids underneath lol. I'll probably just rollerset my leave out and pincurl at night to preserve it. Maybe this way I can make it to waist length like @Jewell.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 6, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I missed the hype surrounding the foam wrap and humecta-sil. I need to go back a few pages. Then again, for the sake of my pockets, maybe I don't.
> 
> KiWiStyle, I'm thinking of re-shaping my hair to U shape. I have always wanted layers but many don't have positive things to say about them once they start to grow out. I'll settle for a U when I get the courage. To do a nice U, I will forfeit some good length.
> 
> EnExitStageLeft Jewell, I need to get on that Feye's method but I'm a chicken. Hey E, I want to wear a wig too but my coworkers are too nosey and be asking too many questions that make me uncomfy and self-conscious. Maybe I haven't found the right wig to look natural enough to not prompt questions.



I never even thought about how it would look as they grow out.  I would definitely have to consider maintaining the layers long term and that works mean an opportunity for my stylist cutting too much off at least off one time too many.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> YAY!!  It has Hydrolyzed Collagen Protein.
> 
> I'm getting ready to shampoo and DC with it right now and then do a few celie braids for my new wig!!!
> 
> ...



Very cute...you'll have to take a picture with it on


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @AllMyHairBuddies
> 
> So, in the winter I'm going to make or buy a u part wig and hide my hair the entire season. So I think erplexed....what y'all think?



Yeah I think that's gong to be my plan as well...go for it girl


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 7, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Very cute...you'll have to take a picture with it on



I will when I get my bushy eye brows arched tomorrow, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 7, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Yeah I think that's gong to be my plan as well...go for it girl



We should do our own little relaxer buddy wig challenge.  Aren't most of us already wearing wigs or planning to??

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle I'm down. I want to hide my hair all winter long. So if you guys start it now, I'll have to sit it out a couple months.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft, I may consider U shape. I am a wig noob so I will have to figure out how to pull this off. I'm aiming for a thick MBL. While I'm at MBL now, it's not one length so that translates to it not being as thick as it should be due to varying lengths. 

KiWiStyle, I like to protective style too much to be fooled around with layers not slicking down like they should. I equate that to some short nape hairs that always fall unless I gel them up. See, if I have longer pieces doing that, that would drive me nuts.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 7, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> divachyk I unfortunately know all too well about the Nairobi convo; hence the attached!
> 
> View attachment 216435





SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Your going to be in love!!!
> 
> Suny



DominicanBrazilian82 SunySydeofLyfe, I just googled this and quickly seen it has collagen proteins. I'm protein sensitive. I wonder if anyone protein sensitive using this with success? shortdub78, have you used it?


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 7, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE Nairobi Humecta-sil conditioner !!!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 7, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @EnExitStageLeft, I may consider U shape. I am a wig noob so I will have to figure out how to pull this off. I'm aiming for a thick MBL. While I'm at MBL now, it's not one length so that translates to it not being as thick as it should be due to varying lengths.



I would love this first world problem too lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> We should do our own little relaxer buddy wig challenge.  Aren't most of us already wearing wigs or planning to??
> 
> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> ...



Not me...can't do it. Wish I could just not my thing.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> We should do our own little relaxer buddy wig challenge.  Aren't most of us already wearing wigs or planning to??
> 
> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> ...



I'm in. I wear a handmade stocking cap wig. I use a mens spandex cap i have two twists underneath..the wig is curly and my puffy plaits are not noticeable. Hoping to get some retention!!!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 7, 2013)

divachyk said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 SunySydeofLyfe, I just googled this and quickly seen it has collagen proteins. I'm protein sensitive. I wonder if anyone protein sensitive using this with success? shortdub78, have you used it?



What about trying it on a small test patch. I've thought collagen was one of the safer proteins. My hair thrives on protein so the product line is perfect for me. I can send you a sample so you don't have to commit to a bottle and if you do buy if you don't like it I'll buy it!

Suny


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> We should do our own little relaxer buddy wig challenge.  Aren't most of us already wearing wigs or planning to??
> 
> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> ...



This is fine with me since I wear wigs everyday.  Maybe we can wait until fall when EnExitStageLeft is ready.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 7, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Not me...can't do it. Wish I could just not my thing.



I get it...it wasn't for me either.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 7, 2013)

divachyk said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 SunySydeofLyfe, I just googled this and quickly seen it has collagen proteins. I'm protein sensitive. I wonder if anyone protein sensitive using this with success? shortdub78, have you used it?



divachyk my hair lurves protein!  It eats it up!


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I wanted to tell you that I purchased the Narobi wrap lotion and the Humeticil when you had brought yours a few weeks back. I still haven't tried them yet though.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle

Cattypus1

What was it about wigs you didn't like? I ask because I'm thinking about trying one out this winter. A short one (the infamous Mommy wig)...to keep me from cutting my own hair short again.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm with EnExitStageLeft
 If y'all start a wig challenge, I will have to wait until the weather is MUCH COOLER, like late Sept to Oct, as I would be a sweaty mess with a wig on top of all this hair. Even when my hair was much shorter, like APL when I BC'd, I still couldn't wear wigs from April to late Sept of each year. But it's a great idea to start a challenge though.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 7, 2013)

xu93texas

Oh yes ma'am...will be picking both up tomorrow since my fave BSS is closed on Sundays. If it has collagen (Humecta-Sil), or any other proteins, my hair will definitely love it...seems like she can't ever get enough protein! And I love products that smell great, work great, and are easy on the wallet. With my PJism I need all of the above things to come together!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 7, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> Cattypus1
> 
> What was it about wigs you didn't like? I ask because I'm thinking about trying one out this winter. A short one (the infamous Mommy wig)...to keep me from cutting my own hair short again.



Hey, quirkydimples, haven't heard from you in a minute.  Glad you're back.  I don't have anything against wigs for other people, I just can't do it.  I go back a ways and lets just say that I did the big chop before I knew what a big chop was. I was a little girl of 10 and my mother let me do it but my grandmother wasn't having it. My grandmother was determined that I shouldn't look like a little pick-a-ninny so she took me wig shopping.  That was part of a very traumatic year for me and the wig was associated with the trauma!  I just can't do it, I'd rather shave my head and/or wear a hat or scarf.  Its very personal for me but if you can do it, I'd say by all means go for it. Lots of the ladies on LHCF have great success using wigs as a protective style.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jewell said:


> xu93texas
> 
> Oh yes ma'am...will be picking both up tomorrow since my fave BSS is closed on Sundays. If it has collagen (Humecta-Sil), or any other proteins, my hair will definitely love it...seems like she can't ever get enough protein! And I love products that smell great, work great, and are easy on the wallet. With my PJism I need all of the above things to come together!



I believe I see another hand raised in the PJ not-so-anonymous meeting!  Welcome.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 7, 2013)

Cattypus1

Got it. Childhood trauma will do it every time...

I've regressed to lurker status. I'm here everyday; I just haven't had anything to add. I'm relaxing next week at 13 weeks post and getting a trim to keep my long bob even. I'll post pics then.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 7, 2013)

Jewell said:


> xu93texas
> 
> Oh yes ma'am...will be picking both up tomorrow since my fave BSS is closed on Sundays. If it has collagen (Humecta-Sil), or any other proteins, my hair will definitely love it...seems like she can't ever get enough protein! And I love products that smell great, work great, and are easy on the wallet. With my PJism I need all of the above things to come together!



Yes, my hair loves protein, too. Let us know what you think about the product.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 7, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> Got it. Childhood trauma will do it every time...
> 
> I've regressed to lurker status. I'm here everyday; I just haven't had anything to add. I'm relaxing next week at 13 weeks post and getting a trim to keep my long bob even. I'll post pics then.



Next week is week 13 for me too. I trying to make it to 16.  It's a struggle because I'm switching to a Texturizer and a new product (Linange) and I have my stuff and I'm dying to use it. It's much harder no to wait because my styles don't last so late in my stretch. Seems like every other day is wash day or I look scary. This would be a great time for a wig if I could get over myself. Can't wait for your pics.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 7, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> I wanted to tell you that I purchased the Narobi wrap lotion and the Humeticil when you had brought yours a few weeks back. I still haven't tried them yet though.



Beamodel 
WHAT??!!! WHere did you order it from?


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I didn't order it, I got it directly from my local BSS


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 7, 2013)

divachyk said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 SunySydeofLyfe, I just googled this and quickly seen it has collagen proteins. I'm protein sensitive. I wonder if anyone protein sensitive using this with success? shortdub78, have you used it?



divachyk

it is protein based, but it doesn't make my hair hard or straw like.  i use it every other week and use SD  or Mizani.  i apply the conditioner in the shower and let it sit with a cap for 5-15 mins.  i rinse out.  i wouldn't recommend it right now for you.  after you get your next relaxer, i would give it a go.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 7, 2013)

i don't have anything to add. my shedding is bad and that's all i got. my edges....


----------



## divachyk (Jul 7, 2013)

shortdub78, my hair actually tipped too far on the moisture side for once. I never thought I would see the day. I was too chicken to use an actual protein conditioner so I used a moisturizer that contains wheat protein to strengthen things back up -- worked like a charm. For your shedding, why not try tea rinses or maybe even Alter Ego Garlic. AE works awesome to calm shedding.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 7, 2013)

Wig challenge ladies, include a newbie, how-to section for those that are not skilled at this wig wearing thang. (that would be me! )


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 7, 2013)

Beamodel

WHen you use them report back with your results. That wrap lotion is the bidness !


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 7, 2013)

Me and my hair have been making plans all week and we have yet to get to them! I'm dreading aphogee 2 step but i know i need it!! Tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow...lol... i did trim and need to see what it looks like after a nice dc session....to be continued....

Suny


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Beamodel
> 
> WHen you use them report back with your results. That wrap lotion is the bidness !



EnExitStageLeft
These two products are the first silicone products I have had in a very long time. Have you tried the conditioner before?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 8, 2013)

Beamodel

No I haven't, I was but decided against it because of the dimethicone. The Wrap Lotion has a water soluble cone so it doesn't give me any problems.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 8, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> What about trying it on a small test patch. I've thought collagen was one of the safer proteins. My hair thrives on protein so the product line is perfect for me. I can send you a sample so you don't have to commit to a bottle and if you do buy if you don't like it I'll buy it!
> 
> Suny


 
SunySydeofLyfe, thanks for the rec but I'll hold off for now. Even the safest proteins can cause my hair to say no thank you! I have plenty of products in my stash that I can experiment with. Plus my job is going through a reduction in hours so I really need to sit on my hands and buy absolutely nothing!


----------



## naija24 (Jul 8, 2013)

I want to hide my hair the remainder of the year. I'm tired of looking at it and dealing with it at this length. I was gonna do braids but some say it won't be the best option for extended periods (3-4 months) at a time. I can NOT do a weave. My bf will never let me hear the end of it (he's been in favor since my BC).

I want to stretch from now until April. How doable is a 10 month stretch?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 8, 2013)

sunnieb, Nix08, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Cherry89 (hope I did not miss anyone)

Happy Juicy Bun Monday ladies...


----------



## mschristine (Jul 8, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Me and my hair have been making plans all week and we have yet to get to them! I'm dreading aphogee 2 step but i know i need it!! Tomorrow or tomorrow after tomorrow...lol... i did trim and need to see what it looks like after a nice dc session....to be continued....
> 
> Suny



I'm going to do the 2 step in a couple of weeks for the first time and I'm super nervous....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 8, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb, @Nix08, @baddison, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Cherry89 (hope I did not miss anyone)
> 
> Happy Juicy Bun Monday ladies...



 YOUR HAIR IS SO PURDY!


----------



## Rnjones (Jul 8, 2013)

Do u ladies moisturize ur new growth as u normally would the week leading up to the relaxer or aim for as little manipulation as possible?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 8, 2013)

divachyk - love your bun!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 8, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> Do u ladies moisturize ur new growth as u normally would the week leading up to the relaxer or aim for as little manipulation as possible?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Rnjones - The week of my relaxer I manipulate my newgrowth as usual, but I make a conscious effort to put very little product directly on it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 8, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb, Nix08, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Cherry89 (hope I did not miss anyone)
> 
> Happy Juicy Bun Monday ladies...



That juicy juicy...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 8, 2013)

mschristine said:


> I'm going to do the 2 step in a couple of weeks for the first time and I'm super nervous....



I was too!  The first time I did it was a week before my relaxer in November 2012.  I watched tons of YouTube vids and followed the instructions extremely closely.  I definitely followed up with a super moisturizing, non-protein DC and used a super creamy leave-in.  My hair was awesome!  I've done one other since then (I stretch for 20 weeks and do my 2-Step one week before I relax) and I really think I should start doing one halfway through my stretch.  My hair absolutely needs protein.  Don't be nervous. Go in like... "I got this..." mschristine


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 8, 2013)

mschristine said:


> I'm going to do the 2 step in a couple of weeks for the first time and I'm super nervous....



Its a good thing and much needed if your hair can tolerate protein. Be sure to follow up with a dc session. I've still not made it happen....but soon...

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 8, 2013)

This is the stash that is out and me and Nairobi are in a committed affair. MBL by December!!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 8, 2013)

This is my boo....



Suny


----------



## divachyk (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the compliments. 

Rnjones, I moisturize & seal my length only. I have a sensitive scalp and do my best to let the ng be. The night before a TU, I will base my scalp to help keep the tinglies down.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about texturizing early. I go back to work on the 18th and have conferences all week long the week after. I want my hair Laid for days that week. So here is the game plan. 

I'm going to do a protein treatment with Spiral Solutions Protein Treatment this weekend (its my protein week, so this is actually perfect). I will then texturize on either the 19th (Friday) or the 20th (Saturday), blow dry, flat iron....blah blah blah. Swang' the week after and then go back to bunning like cray'. I will be texturizing at 12 weeks post vs. 13, but WHATEVE'S! What y'all think?

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
KiWiStyle
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'm thinking about texturizing early. I go back to work on the 18th and have conferences all week long the week after. I want my hair Laid for days that week. So here is the game plan.
> 
> I'm going to do a protein treatment with Spiral Solutions Protein Treatment this weekend (its my protein week, so this is actually perfect). I will then texturize on either the 19th (Friday) or the 20th (Saturday), blow dry, flat iron....blah blah blah. Swang' the week after and then go back to bunning like cray'. I will be texturizing at 12 weeks post vs. 13, but WHATEVE'S! What y'all think?
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan

Geez, ya'll go back too early. That isn't a long break.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 8, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> This is my boo....
> 
> Suny



Looks good! I'm right there with ya. I'm making room for my Claudie's and Shescentit products to use exclusively for the rest of the year. Everything else will be boxed up.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'm thinking about texturizing early. I go back to work on the 18th and have conferences all week long the week after. I want my hair Laid for days that week. So here is the game plan.
> 
> I'm going to do a protein treatment with Spiral Solutions Protein Treatment this weekend (its my protein week, so this is actually perfect). I will then texturize on either the 19th (Friday) or the 20th (Saturday), blow dry, flat iron....blah blah blah. Swang' the week after and then go back to bunning like cray'. I will be texturizing at 12 weeks post vs. 13, but WHATEVE'S! What y'all think?
> 
> ...



I just got inspired to stick it out for the entire 16 weeks until I learned I had a party to attend on the 27th and my birthday is on the 2nd so I'll be going in at 15 weeks instead of 16. Wanna see pics of that laid hair, girl...your hair is so pretty.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 9, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Sounds like a plan
> 
> Geez, ya'll go back too early. That isn't a long break.



xu93texas

Yeah our summer breaks are pretty brief lol. The kiddo's don't come back until the end of August though. We come back a month in a half early to set up classes and prepare the children's files/caseloads and what not. We also have to do a couple trainings attend.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I just got inspired to stick it out for the entire 16 weeks until I learned I had a party to attend on the 27th and my birthday is on the 2nd so *I'll be going in at 15 weeks instead of 16. Wanna see pics of that laid hair, girl...your hair is so pretty.*



Thank you girl! and I completely understand. Gotta' have that hair laid for the BDAY!.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'm thinking about texturizing early. I go back to work on the 18th and have conferences all week long the week after. I want my hair Laid for days that week. So here is the game plan.
> 
> I'm going to do a protein treatment with Spiral Solutions Protein Treatment this weekend (its my protein week, so this is actually perfect). I will then texturize on either the 19th (Friday) or the 20th (Saturday), blow dry, flat iron....blah blah blah. Swang' the week after and then go back to bunning like cray'. I will be texturizing at 12 weeks post vs. 13, but WHATEVE'S! What y'all think?
> 
> ...



You got plans....love it...I'm inspired to be on my game. Can't wait to see

Suny


----------



## baddison (Jul 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb, Nix08, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Cherry89 (hope I did not miss anyone)
> 
> Happy Juicy Bun Monday ladies...




OMG!  How gorgeous!!  I wish my puny bun was even HALF that size!!!

Siimpy beautiful, divachyk!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'm thinking about texturizing early. I go back to work on the 18th and have conferences all week long the week after. I want my hair Laid for days that week. So here is the game plan.
> 
> I'm going to do a protein treatment with Spiral Solutions Protein Treatment this weekend (its my protein week, so this is actually perfect). I will then texturize on either the 19th (Friday) or the 20th (Saturday), blow dry, flat iron....blah blah blah. Swang' the week after and then go back to bunning like cray'. I will be texturizing at 12 weeks post vs. 13, but WHATEVE'S! What y'all think?
> 
> ...



That's a great plan.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 9, 2013)

[Mention=EnExitStageLeft;18698315"]
Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
KiWiStyle
soonergirl[/QUOTE]

Hey ladies, with all the product cleaning out i found vitamins flaxseed, fish oil, cod liver, garlic oil, collagen, vitamin e.....ladies thats a lot.... but I'm thinking about putting them in my handy dandy case and taking them at night with my parental and iron. Hopefully in a month i will see some hair changes. Wish me luck!!!!

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> [Mention=EnExitStageLeft;18698315"]
> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> ...



Hey ladies, with all the product cleaning out i found vitamins flaxseed, fish oil, cod liver, garlic oil, collagen, vitamin e.....ladies thats a lot.... but I'm thinking about putting them in my handy dandy case and taking them at night with my parental and iron. Hopefully in a month i will see some hair changes. Wish me luck!!!!

Suny[/QUOTE]

Girl you besta put those vits in rotation. I would probably take the flaxseed, fish oil and cod liver at different times.  For example...put the flaxseed in rotation with the non-omega 3's supplements and when you're out of the flaxseed pop open the fish oil and so on.

GOOD LUCK!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey ladies, with all the product cleaning out i found vitamins flaxseed, fish oil, cod liver, garlic oil, collagen, vitamin e.....ladies thats a lot.... but I'm thinking about putting them in my handy dandy case and taking them at night with my parental and iron. Hopefully in a month i will see some hair changes. Wish me luck!!!!
> 
> Suny



Girl you besta put those vits in rotation. I would probably take the flaxseed, fish oil and cod liver at different times.  For example...put the flaxseed in rotation with the non-omega 3's supplements and when you're out of the flaxseed pop open the fish oil and so on.

GOOD LUCK!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF[/QUOTE]

Thank you. Tell me why its would be better to take them the way suggested. I was thinking all at once because I'll remember but of course if i need a better healthier plan I'm with it. Do tell!

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Girl you besta put those vits in rotation. I would probably take the flaxseed, fish oil and cod liver at different times.  For example...put the flaxseed in rotation with the non-omega 3's supplements and when you're out of the flaxseed pop open the fish oil and so on.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you. Tell me why its would be better to take them the way suggested. I was thinking all at once because I'll remember but of course if i need a better healthier plan I'm with it. Do tell!

Suny[/QUOTE]

If you're taking the flaxseed, fish oil and cod liver for the omega 3 fatty acids benefits then you're virtually taking three doses of the same thing.  Of course they each have separate benefits that are unique from the others.  There is probably no harm in taking all three, I'm just talking from an economical standpoint.  If you're not eating fresh fish and nuts then you may benefit from taking all...I'm not sure.  I have plenty of fresh fish in my diet specifically for the fatty acids so taking a supplement may make little difference.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank you. Tell me why its would be better to take them the way suggested. I was thinking all at once because I'll remember but of course if i need a better healthier plan I'm with it. Do tell!
> 
> Suny



If you're taking the flaxseed, fish oil and cod liver for the omega 3 fatty acids benefits then you're virtually taking three doses of the same thing.  Of course they each have separate benefits that are unique from the others.  There is probably no harm in taking all three, I'm just talking from an economical standpoint.  If you're not eating fresh fish and nuts then you may benefit from taking all...I'm not sure.  I have plenty of fresh fish in my diet specifically for the fatty acids so taking a supplement may make little difference.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF[/QUOTE]

Makes sense. many will expire soon.  i was only taking prenatals while pregnant. If I'm understanding you correctly there is no adverse effects so I'm cleaning them out and when its time to restock only chose one. Thank you so much!!!

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> If you're taking the flaxseed, fish oil and cod liver for the omega 3 fatty acids benefits then you're virtually taking three doses of the same thing.  Of course they each have separate benefits that are unique from the others.  There is probably no harm in taking all three, I'm just talking from an economical standpoint.  If you're not eating fresh fish and nuts then you may benefit from taking all...I'm not sure.  I have plenty of fresh fish in my diet specifically for the fatty acids so taking a supplement may make little difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Makes sense. many will expire soon.  i was only taking prenatals while pregnant. If I'm understanding you correctly there is no adverse effects so I'm cleaning them out and when its time to restock only chose one. Thank you so much!!!

Suny[/QUOTE]

You're welcome.  I'm not sure if there aren't any adverse effects in taking all three full doses ...you'll need to research the maximum daily value to consume.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jewell (Jul 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle

That is a good idea to rotate them. I currently take a fish oil supplement that is largely flaxseed oil with Omega 3-6-9, and also a cod liver oil supplement for the vitamin D and benefits that cod liver oil gives. Currently, I take both daily since I don't get enough Vitamin D or sunlight, and I definitely don't eat as much fresh fish as I would like. Maybe I will take one on one day, and one on another...that makes better sense both health-wise and economically. 

THANK YOU for putting that bird in my ear...lol I hadn't thought about it until reading your posts.

I really wanna start taking krill oil and fermented cod liver oil instead.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 9, 2013)

Jewell said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> That is a good idea to rotate them. I currently take a fish oil supplement that is largely flaxseed oil with Omega 3-6-9, and also a cod liver oil supplement for the vitamin D and benefits that cod liver oil gives. Currently, I take both daily since I don't get enough Vitamin D or sunlight, and I definitely don't eat as much fresh fish as I would like. Maybe I will take one on one day, and one on another...that makes better sense both health-wise and economically.
> 
> ...



It wasn't my idea...lol...some kind of.way the quoting is off. I was going to be taking em all.....I'm thinking of just going all in because of the expiration dates. But will research..... all thanks for the rotation suggestions belong to
KiWiStyle. 
Suny


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 9, 2013)

Cattypus1

Your mention of twist outs inspired me to do one. I've been bunning for the last couple of months, but at 13 weeks I figured I'd give it a go. I forgot how much I like them! Maybe I won't be relaxing this week...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 9, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> @Cattypus1
> 
> Your mention of twist outs inspired me to do one. I've been bunning for the last couple of months, but at 13 weeks I figured I'd give it a go. I forgot how much I like them! Maybe I won't be relaxing this week...


 
quirkydimples

ITS SO PRETTY!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 9, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> Your mention of twist outs inspired me to do one. I've been bunning for the last couple of months, but at 13 weeks I figured I'd give it a go. I forgot how much I like them! Maybe I won't be relaxing this week...



Cute hair...and cute bathroom, so spa like


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 9, 2013)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe 


Hey ladies!

I did my first ever hot coconut oil treatment yesterday followed by a 2 step treatment...my hair feels so good. I'll definitely be incorporating hot coconut treatments in my regimen. 

The only sucky part is the oil takes a little while to wash out

Now that my hair feels so good I need to figure out how to style it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> Your mention of twist outs inspired me to do one. I've been bunning for the last couple of months, but at 13 weeks I figured I'd give it a go. I forgot how much I like them! Maybe I won't be relaxing this week...



Cute...Love it...my 13-week post hair won't do anything else.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Altruisticoam

Thanks! My 4 year old looked at me this morning and asked, "Why does your hair look like that?" 

That's how long it's been since I've worn a twist out. He's used to it being straight or pulled back. Lol.

And for the spa bathroom look (among others) TJMaxx is my best friend...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Okay...since y'all insisted that I needed some SD and Nairobi in my life...and y'all know who you are...I got my SD yesterday and now my PJ collection is complete.  Here's my review:

Nairobi Humecta sil:  Love, Love, Love!
SD Go Moist poo:  Love the scent, kinda watery, hair felt nice
SD Wheat Germ Condish:  Ho hum, not really a fan, I'll use it up but probably won't buy again
SD Nourish Oil, Raspberry-lemonade:  Love the scent, love the feel, definitely a keeper
SD Mocha Silk Infusion:  Love the scent but I haven't used it yet
Nairobi Wrap Lotion:  Haven't used it yet
Carol's Daughter Monoi collection:  Love everything about this stuff...bought the samples while I was waiting for Silk Dreams and have already ordered full sizes-great prices on Amazon


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Okay...since y'all insisted that I needed some SD and Nairobi in my life...and y'all know who you are...I got my SD yesterday and now my PJ collection is complete.  Here's my review:
> 
> ...



What girl....who told you about Nairobi....lol....try the moisturizing poo...but you didn't hear it from me

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Okay...since y'all insisted that I needed some SD and Nairobi in my life...and y'all know who you are...I got my SD yesterday and now my PJ collection is complete.  Here's my review:
> 
> ...



That's some good stuff!  I've always wondered about CD Monoi line too.  When are you going to use the wrap lotion??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> What girl....who told you about Nairobi....lol....try the moisturizing poo...but you didn't hear it from me
> 
> Suny



Shut up, girl!  (Is it nice?)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's some good stuff!  I've always wondered about CD Monoi line too.  When are you going to use the wrap lotion??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I might try it for my Twistout to get some better hold. I used to use Lottabody and PM Foam but that was too we and too stiff. I'll probably relax this weekend because I'm beginning to look like one of the HairBearBunch!  May try EnExitStageLeft pony roller set.  God knows I didn't just become a PJ.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Shut up, girl!  (Is it nice?)



LOL....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jul 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's some good stuff!  I've always wondered about CD Monoi line too.  When are you going to use the wrap lotion??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle, one LHCF (Solitude, I believe it was) liked the Monoi line. I'm unsure if she's still an active member.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I might try it for my Twistout to get some better hold. I used to use Lottabody and PM Foam but that was too we and too stiff. I'll probably relax this weekend because I'm beginning to look like one of the HairBearBunch!  May try EnExitStageLeft pony roller set.  God knows I didn't just become a PJ.



I've used the wrap foam on a braidout once and it came out really nice and defined.  I think you'll be happy.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 10, 2013)

Cattypus1, how are did you use the SD WGC?  I don't use it as condish.  It's my liquid in my LCO.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 10, 2013)

Very luscious bun divachyk  Was it done with a banana clip?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 10, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Looks good! I'm right there with ya. I'm making room for my Claudie's and Shescentit products to use exclusively for the rest of the year. Everything else will be boxed up.



xu93texas any shipping notices for either?


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 10, 2013)

Babygrowth Welcome back!!! I've missed you! i am currently 15 weeks post and my NG is turnt up! lol will be relaxing in a few week 17 to be exact...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Okay...since y'all insisted that I needed some SD and Nairobi in my life...and y'all know who you are...I got my SD yesterday and now my PJ collection is complete.  Here's my review:
> 
> ...



Cattypus1 that's how I felt about the Go Moist.  A little too watery for my taste.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 10, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Very luscious bun @divachyk Was it done with a banana clip?


@Nix08, a form of a banana clip. I used a u-shape banana clip vs. a traditional size banana shaped clip. I have a pic posted on my blog. I don't believe I can provide you the link directly in a post but the location to my blog is located in my siggy. (I really should read the forum rules on self-promoting the blog so I don't make the band and go missing for a while). 

Thank you and everyone for the compliments.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 10, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Cattypus1, how are did you use the SD WGC?  I don't use it as condish.  It's my liquid in my LCO.



I used it as a condish, after my shampoo. Covered with plastic bag and watched tv for about 40 minutes. Any particular reason why you don't use it as a condish?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I used it as a condish, after my shampoo. Covered with plastic bag and watched tv for about 40 minutes. Any particular reason why you don't use it as a condish?



i use it as a rinse out conditioner or a leave-in.  i don't really use it to moisturize with.  i use the Vanilla Silk for a deep conditioner.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 10, 2013)

divachyk 

I should too.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> xu93texas any shipping notices for either?



Not yet. I hope real soon .


----------



## divachyk (Jul 10, 2013)

Very pretty!!! quirkydimples and yes, the bathroom is amazing also.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I used it as a condish, after my shampoo. Covered with plastic bag and watched tv for about 40 minutes. Any particular reason why you don't use it as a condish?



I saw that everyone else was using it as a moisturizing leave in, so I followed suite.  I should probably use it once as a rinse out to see how it performs in that capacity.  If I do, I'll let you know the results.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 10, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Okay, so you know how I was stretching to 16 weeks (July 31)...well...my stretch has ended 3 weeks early.  I just couldn't wait, my NG and I have been in an epic battle and I lost.  She wrestled me to the ground and refused to let me up until I agreed not to let her suffer any longer. I had TWO inches of NG. I know this because of the problem I had with my nape where I lost a bunch of hair after my last TU. The hair back there was gone, no relaxed hair left. It's 2+ inches long now.  I've got my heat cap on with my post relaxer condish, usually PC  but I had to mix in a little humecta Sil, I love that stuff, the scent-yummy!  My first Linange Texturizer.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Weird double post.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Okay, so you know how I was stretching to 16 weeks (July 31)...well...my stretch has ended 3 weeks early.  I just couldn't wait, my NG and I have been in an epic battle and I lost.  She wrestled me to the ground and refused to let me up until I agreed not to let her suffer any longer. I had TWO inches of NG. I know this because of the problem I had with my nape where I lost a bunch of hair after my last TU. The hair back there was gone, no relaxed hair left. It's 2+ inches long now.  I've got my heat cap on with my post relaxer condish, usually PC  but I had to mix in a little humecta Sil, I love that stuff, the scent-yummy!  My first Linange Texturizer.



Congrats on gaining 2 inches!! Glad you're liking the Humecta-Sil. Please post pics!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @EnExitStageLeft @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Okay, so you know how I was stretching to 16 weeks (July 31)...well...my stretch has ended 3 weeks early.  I just couldn't wait, my NG and I have been in an epic battle and I lost.  She wrestled me to the ground and refused to let me up until I agreed not to let her suffer any longer. I had TWO inches of NG. I know this because of the problem I had with my nape where I lost a bunch of hair after my last TU. The hair back there was gone, no relaxed hair left. It's 2+ inches long now.  I've got my heat cap on with my post relaxer condish, usually PC  but I had to mix in a little humecta Sil, I love that stuff, the scent-yummy!  My first Linange Texturizer.



 How did you like the texturizer? I frickin' adore it. I know your hair is going to be bangin' with 2 inches of New Growth (and you better swang it hard to lol). Are you going to post pics? I would love to see the final result !


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 10, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Congrats on gaining 2 inches!! Glad you're liking the Humecta-Sil. Please post pics!





EnExitStageLeft said:


> How did you like the texturizer? I frickin' adore it. I know your hair is going to be bangin' with 2 inches of New Growth (and you better swang it hard to lol). Are you going to post pics? I would love to see the final result !



Loving the Nairobi and the texturizer!  I will absolutely post pics. I can't wait to see the finished result myself.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 11, 2013)

divachyk OHHH I know the u-shape banana clip you are talking about....A dear friend of mine sent me one and YES it works amazing for buns I actually forgot about it...I'm going to have to pull it out soon


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 11, 2013)

Cattypus1 @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @EnExitStageLeft @soonergirl 

Sooooo my subscription ended the other day and I was all like I am just going to lurk....yeah right!!! I couldn't stay away!!!! I would miss this journey with all of you!!!!  Ladies if I haven't thanked enough of your posts or said it, please know that I appreciate every piece of information you share, your pictures, your success and even the hiccups! We are going to make this relaxed thang work!!! 

Even if I didn't tag you, you are also a part of this post!!!

Lets get it!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 11, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Okay, so you know how I was stretching to 16 weeks (July 31)...well...my stretch has ended 3 weeks early.  I just couldn't wait, my NG and I have been in an epic battle and I lost.  She wrestled me to the ground and refused to let me up until I agreed not to let her suffer any longer. I had TWO inches of NG. I know this because of the problem I had with my nape where I lost a bunch of hair after my last TU. The hair back there was gone, no relaxed hair left. It's 2+ inches long now.  I've got my heat cap on with my post relaxer condish, usually PC  but I had to mix in a little humecta Sil, I love that stuff, the scent-yummy!  My first Linange Texturizer.



Girl you know in stretching relaxers beyond 12 weeks our decision to relax could happen over night because all it takes is a bad detangling session to send us over the edge.  

We're like credit unions in that once a member, always a member and in our case, once a buddy, always a buddy.  

Two inches is a lot of growth in 3+ months, I would be jumping for joy!!  Good job chicka!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 11, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1 @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @EnExitStageLeft @soonergirl
> 
> Sooooo my subscription ended the other day and I was all like I am just going to lurk....yeah right!!! I couldn't stay away!!!! I would miss this journey with all of you!!!!  Ladies if I haven't thanked enough of your posts or said it, please know that I appreciate every piece of information you share, your pictures, your success and even the hiccups! We are going to make this relaxed thang work!!!
> 
> ...



This is so sweet and I'm looking forward to this wonderful journey and getting to know you to and the rest of us too.  

..girl you know you couldn't just lurk around here.  Going from being an active member back to lurking is like willingly going from rich back to poor.  It would kill you or send you into a deep depression at the least.  That $6-7 dollars has been the best use of my money PERIOD. 

You guys are my cyber BFF's!!  **BIG HUGS***

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 11, 2013)

So true about lurking...I just renewed for another 2 years  I'd be so out of the loop of 'life' if I didn't have LHCF from hair to health to entertainment and beyond


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 11, 2013)

Cattypus1 
i'm glad you like the texturizer!  i wanted to try Linage until i got hooked on Nairobi relaxer.  my hair was evenly relaxed, but i still have texture and it is easier to comb.  i still have to separate my hair with my fingers first. when you post your results, can you explain what you like about the texturizer?

SunySydeofLyfe
glad you are sticking around!  you have a lot of good input on products and you are funny!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 11, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1 @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @EnExitStageLeft @soonergirl
> 
> Sooooo my subscription ended the other day and I was all like I am just going to lurk....yeah right!!! I couldn't stay away!!!! I would miss this journey with all of you!!!!  Ladies if I haven't thanked enough of your posts or said it, please know that I appreciate every piece of information you share, your pictures, your success and even the hiccups! We are going to make this relaxed thang work!!!
> 
> ...



Glad you renewed I'd miss having ya around. Who else is going to be our Nairobi guru?

There ain't no way I'm leaving. Ya'll stuck with me! (at least until I get to WL- so you know that's another 4 years)! My goal is TWA to WL in 5 years.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 11, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> divachyk OHHH I know the u-shape banana clip you are talking about....A dear friend of mine sent me one and YES it works amazing for buns I actually forgot about it...I'm going to have to pull it out soon



Nix08  aren't those clips the best!!!


----------



## mschristine (Jul 11, 2013)

klsjackson Mande30 hey ladies!! I have recently incorporated a few new products in my regimen and I am in love! Why haven't I used these products before!! They are chi silk infusion and the Neutrogena triple moisture silken touch leave in cream...I have seen these two products all over the hair boards and YouTube but I've never tried them....I have been doing my hair an injustice..I use the Neutrogena as a lightweight moisturizer because depending on what I'm doing with my hair (which isn't much) sometimes the olive oil and mango butter is a little too heavy. Anyway, how are you ladies doing? Still relaxing in August?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 11, 2013)

Change of plans ladies. I won't be relaxing early because I'm far to lazy for alla' dat . I'll probably rollerset next week though, but that may not happen either . We gon' see. What's on you guy's hair agenda for the week?  

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1 soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 11, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Change of plans ladies. I won't be relaxing early because I'm far to lazy for alla' dat . I'll probably rollerset next week though, but that may not happen either . We gon' see. What's on you guy's hair agenda for the week?
> 
> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1 soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe



That's a whollotta hair on your head so I can see why you aren't feeling hair lazy.  

My plans are to just CW and wig it.  That's it and I'm loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Change of plans ladies. I won't be relaxing early because I'm far to lazy for alla' dat . I'll probably rollerset next week though, but that may not happen either . We gon' see. What's on you guy's hair agenda for the week?
> 
> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1 soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe



Your roller sets are gorgeous, so I know you can postpone your TU and still look fab!

Today, I CW and did a tea rinse under DC.  I'm debating on what to do with my hair. I'm thinking about box braids for 6 weeks. I'm ready for a new look.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 12, 2013)

The one really good thing about stretching...is that if I have to itch my head I don't need to be concerned about burning


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's a whollotta hair on your head so I can see why you aren't feeling hair lazy.
> 
> My plans are to just CW and wig it.  That's it and I'm loving it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm still waiting on you to show u a pic of u in ur new wig


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Change of plans ladies. I won't be relaxing early because I'm far to lazy for alla' dat . I'll probably rollerset next week though, but that may not happen either . We gon' see. What's on you guy's hair agenda for the week?
> 
> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam Cattypus1 soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe



I know I'll wash my hair and maybe do another hot oil or tea rinse. But as far as styling goes I'm so lost I think I want to be heat free until my next relaxer....we'll see


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 12, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I know I'll wash my hair and maybe do another hot oil or tea rinse. *But as far as styling goes I'm so lost *I think I want to be heat free until my next relaxer....we'll see



Altruisticoam

BANTU KNOT OUT WITH LOTS OF PICTURES lol! I live for your knot sets so....thats just my personal request .


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 12, 2013)

7 weeks post right now and going strong. My hair is manageable a this point. I am on track to relax again at the end of August.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's a whollotta hair on your head so I can see why you aren't feeling hair lazy.
> 
> My plans are to just CW and wig it.  That's it and I'm loving it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





xu93texas said:


> Your roller sets are gorgeous, so I know you can postpone your TU and still look fab!
> 
> Today, I CW and did a tea rinse under DC.  I'm debating on what to do with my hair. I'm thinking about box braids for 6 weeks. I'm ready for a new look.



KiWiStyle

I had the protein treatment all ready to go and threw it back into the drawer and got my AO GPB lol. This stretch is doing me right so far, so I'll ride it out to 14 or 15 weeks. 

xu93texas

Thank you girl! I'm still trying to figure the whole rollersetting thing out.  Its coming along though.


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 12, 2013)

mschristine said:


> @klsjackson @Mande30 hey ladies!! I have recently incorporated a few new products in my regimen and I am in love! Why haven't I used these products before!! They are chi silk infusion and the Neutrogena triple moisture silken touch leave in cream...I have seen these two products all over the hair boards and YouTube but I've never tried them....I have been doing my hair an injustice..I use the Neutrogena as a lightweight moisturizer because depending on what I'm doing with my hair (which isn't much) sometimes the olive oil and mango butter is a little too heavy. Anyway, how are you ladies doing? Still relaxing in August?


 
mschristine
I love the Neutrogena.  I use it as the C in my LOCO routine, after shampoos.  I have not tried the CHI.  *How do you use it and what is it for?*  If it even has a hint of protein my hair will rebel.

Yes, I still plan to relax in August, at 12 weeks.  I have 4 more weeks to go.  Some days its a struggle and some days it is a breeze(Still trying to perfect my detangling method).  I learned, by accident, that the LOC (O) method really does work.  I did not do it after my wash last weekend.  I had to remoisturize my hair everyday.  It usually lasts at least 3 days when I do what I am supposed to do.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I'm still waiting on you to show u a pic of u in ur new wig



Altruisticoam I didn't realize you we're waiting for pics, lol.  My apologies.  

These pics were taken after being out in high humidity so some of my feathers have fallen completely flat.  I had to go out and buy holding spray because of it which only gives a very, very light natural hold.  Also, please excuse my skin too, I'm 39 and have suffered from acne at least 30 of those years.  I don't wear foundation because it'll only make things worse so...







I can't stand hair in my eyes and struggled to keep the hair up so yesterday I cut the one side to just under my eyebrows.  It made a huge 
difference.

ETA:  y'll please pay no attention to my bathroom.  It's the only room in the house that we have not renovated yet.  It's the ugliest antiquated mess I've ever seen. It's been 7 years and every year we say "next year"

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2013)

Double post


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 12, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> mschristine
> I love the Neutrogena.  I use it as the C in my LOCO routine, after shampoos.  I have not tried the CHI.  How do you use it and what is it for?  If it even has a hint of protein my hair will rebel.
> 
> Yes, I still plan to relax in August, at 12 weeks.  I have 4 more weeks to go.  Some days its a struggle and some days it is a breeze(Still trying to perfect my detangling method).  I learned, by accident, that the LOC (O) method really does work.  I did not do it after my wash last weekend.  I had to remoisturize my hair everyday.  It usually lasts at least 3 days when I do what I am supposed to do.



It's a serum that helps with frizz and shine. I partially air dried and hair hair was so smooth. It was still big but smooth. I think it does have protein in it but I love it!


----------



## klsjackson (Jul 12, 2013)

mschristine said:


> klsjackson Mande30 hey ladies!! I have recently incorporated a few new products in my regimen and I am in love! Why haven't I used these products before!! They are chi silk infusion and the Neutrogena triple moisture silken touch leave in cream...I have seen these two products all over the hair boards and YouTube but I've never tried them....I have been doing my hair an injustice..I use the Neutrogena as a lightweight moisturizer because depending on what I'm doing with my hair (which isn't much) sometimes the olive oil and mango butter is a little too heavy. Anyway, how are you ladies doing? Still relaxing in August?



Hi buddies! I'm loving my hair right now. Working on keeping my regi simple and using the right products for my hair. I plan to go back to the salon in late August, like the 28th 29th for my next touch up. Since I got the trim during my last relaxed, it has been much easier to deal with my hair. I just have one small section that is under processed and that will be handled in August. Happy hair journey buddies!!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle,  I like the wig! It definitely suits you. So how are you feeling about wigs now ? Way back when you wouldn't dare where a wig!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Altruisticoam I didn't realize you we're waiting for pics, lol.  My apologies.
> 
> These pics were taken after being out in high humidity so some of my feathers have fallen completely flat.  I had to go out and buy holding spray because of it which only gives a very, very light natural hold.  Also, please excuse my skin too, I'm 39 and have suffered from acne at least 30 of those years.  I don't wear foundation because it'll only make things worse so...
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for posting . I think it looks cute and very appropriate for the summer. I can't wait to get another one but I'll probably wait till winter.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,  I like the wig! It definitely suits you. So how are you feeling about wigs now ? Way back when you wouldn't dare where a wig!



I am a wig convert for life!!  Before, I had two other synthetic wigs that were basic bobs and no feathers, just straight.  My family talked about me so bad, lol!  Now everyone is saying how natural it looks, I get lots of compliments.  I plan to wig it through the year so I'll be buying a few more but longer!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Altruisticoam I didn't realize you we're waiting for pics, lol.  My apologies.
> 
> These pics were taken after being out in high humidity so some of my feathers have fallen completely flat.  I had to go out and buy holding spray because of it which only gives a very, very light natural hold.  Also, please excuse my skin too, I'm 39 and have suffered from acne at least 30 of those years.  I don't wear foundation because it'll only make things worse so...
> 
> ...



That is soooooo cute on you!  I love it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I am a wig convert for life!!  Before, I had two other synthetic wigs that were basic bobs and no feathers, just straight.  My family talked about me so bad, lol!  Now everyone is saying how natural it looks, I get lots of compliments.  I plan to wig it through the year so I'll be buying a few more but longer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



that is a wig?!?! it looks so natural!  i love it!

random..
i will be in my ghetto little rat tail bun for the rest of the week. i am about 6 weeks post and my new growth is just starting to come in.  i am too lazy to do anything else to my hair.  last weekend was date night, so i used a lot of heat. the blow dryer and flat iron to curl my hair.

i have been using the app on my phone and i can't see my mentions.  plus, i have to quote someone to post.  i don't care for the app.  oh and i cracked my screen.  ya'll know i just got that phone right.... i called one place to fix it and they want $130..yeah ok... so my brother has a guy that can fix it for $35.  i still gotta get a case.


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 12, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Hi buddies! I'm loving my hair right now. Working on keeping my regi simple and using the right products for my hair. I plan to go back to the salon in late August, like the 28th 29th for my next touch up. Since I got the trim during my last relaxed, it has been much easier to deal with my hair. I just have one small section that is under processed and that will be handled in August. Happy hair journey buddies!!


 
I am glad that you went back to the salon and found a gem.  You seem so much more happy about your hair, IMO.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay so y'all know I've been in a fight and my jar of Linange tipped the scale in my favor...temporarily. Yesterday, I was still ready to shave my head. I decided that I needed a haircut but if I went to the guy who normally cuts my hair I would wearing a bob or shorter!  Tried to do it myself using Feye's method...bad move!  Ended up with an inverted "u"...LOL!  Good thing I'm fairly flexible...I took off about an inch and it feels pretty good now.




Pre trim



Post trim


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 12, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Okay so y'all know I've been in a fight and my jar of Linange tipped the scale in my favor...temporarily. Yesterday, I was still ready to shave my head. I decided that I needed a haircut but if I went to the guy who normally cuts my hair I would wearing a bob or shorter!  Tried to do it myself using Feye's method...bad move!  Ended up with an inverted "u"...LOL!  Good thing I'm fairly flexible...I took off about an inch and it feels pretty good now.



Cattypus1
I'm glad everything came out ok. Are you liking your new length? Blunt ends make me swoon lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle

You look foxy with the wig girl! Its looks so natural. Do you have a system for making it look like that? Or is the wig just that bomb?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> You look foxy with the wig girl! Its looks so natural. Do you have a system for making it look like that? Or is the wig just that bomb?



Thanks @EnExitStageLeft!  It comes really nice right out the box but I bump it with my Sedu to give it more bounce to the ounce...ok, I'm telling my age, LOL!  I'm thinking i might shampoo and DC her today.  Yesterday I decided I'd like a middle bang so I butchered her.  I love it!! Now I don't have to deal with hair falling in my face and wondering if I look "wigged" out, no pun intended.  Take a look:




I think I am too cute these days.  I still need to get my sparse eyebrows shaped...I only trust one person to do them and every time I go they are piled in there like the public aid office.  She is really good so she has her very own waiting area.  I have no patience but The Lord is working on me in that area.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks @EnExitStageLeft!  It comes really nice right out the box but I bump it with my Sedu to give it more bounce to the ounce...ok, I'm telling my age, LOL!  I'm thinking i might shampoo and DC her today.  Yesterday I decided I'd like a middle bang so I butchered her.  I love it!! Now I don't have to deal with hair falling in my face and wondering if I look "wigged" out, no pun intended.  Take a look:
> 
> I think I am too cute these days.  I still need to get my sparse eyebrows shaped...I only trust one person to do them and every time I go they are piled in there like the public aid office.  She is really good so she has her very own waiting area.  I have no patience but The Lord is working on me in that area.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Very cute! I love bangs in general.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks @EnExitStageLeft!  It comes really nice right out the box but I bump it with my Sedu to give it more bounce to the ounce...ok, I'm telling my age, LOL!  I'm thinking i might shampoo and DC her today.  Yesterday I decided I'd like a middle bang so I butchered her.  I love it!! Now I don't have to deal with hair falling in my face and wondering if I look "wigged" out, no pun intended.  Take a look:
> 
> I think I am too cute these days.  I still need to get my sparse eyebrows shaped...I only trust one person to do them and every time I go they are piled in there like the public aid office.  She is really good so she has her very own waiting area.  I have no patience but The Lord is working on me in that area.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You are just too cute, girl. I think you might be my eyebrow twin too...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle

Well I'll be a pigs butt, YOU MADE IT CUTER! I love bangs and it goes quite nicely with your face shape!! And I naturally have bush man brows and have to wax them. I do them myself and I know how to thread, but that joint HURTS! Waxing is about as painful as it can get for me lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 13, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Okay so y'all know I've been in a fight and my jar of Linange tipped the scale in my favor...temporarily. Yesterday, I was still ready to shave my head. I decided that I needed a haircut but if I went to the guy who normally cuts my hair I would wearing a bob or shorter!  Tried to do it myself using Feye's method...bad move!  Ended up with an inverted "u"...LOL!  Good thing I'm fairly flexible...I took off about an inch and it feels pretty good now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 217177
> ...



Cattypus1
GIRL YAS!   I seriously LOVE some purdy ends and yours are on point! Your hair's color looks so uniform. Mine is like 50 Shades of Brown. Tis' a struggle .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 13, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> You are just too cute, girl. I think you might be my eyebrow twin too...



LOL, Why am I not surprised!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> Well I'll be a pigs butt, YOU MADE IT CUTER! I love bangs and it goes quite nicely with your face shape!! And I naturally have bush man brows and have to wax them. I do them myself and I know how to thread, but that joint HURTS! Waxing is about as painful as it can get for me lol.



LOL, thanks.  You're lucky to have nice thick brows, I'm jealous.  I have mine waxed too and a hair or two off in the the wrong spot could be disastrous.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 13, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Okay so y'all know I've been in a fight and my jar of Linange tipped the scale in my favor...temporarily. Yesterday, I was still ready to shave my head. I decided that I needed a haircut but if I went to the guy who normally cuts my hair I would wearing a bob or shorter!  Tried to do it myself using Feye's method...bad move!  Ended up with an inverted "u"...LOL!  Good thing I'm fairly flexible...I took off about an inch and it feels pretty good now.
> 
> Pre trim
> 
> Post trim



Your hair looks great, nothing like blunt ends to get my heart pumping.  If I put my last LC photo side by side with yours, one would swear its the same head.  HAIR TWIN!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 13, 2013)

mschristine klsjackson

Note to self:

1. Never ever ever ever pre poo with Hot SIX Oil 

2. The summer growth spurt is for real. I'm only in week 8 and my new growth is screaming, "12 WEEKS 12 WEEKS 12WEEKS, WE WANT THE CRACK  WE WANT THE CRACK."

3.  TRESEMME is baaaaaaaack.  I almost did the holy dance in Wal-Mart.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 13, 2013)

Look what I fooooooound...  

Stash so big, forgot I had it.  PJ's can relate.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 14, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Look what I fooooooound...
> 
> Stash so big, forgot I had it.  PJ's can relate.



My pj stash is so close to being out the door and yall keep showing me stuff.....I'm refusing to cheat on Nairobi.....for now anyways....to be continued....lol

Suny


----------



## mschristine (Jul 14, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> mschristine klsjackson
> 
> Note to self:
> 
> ...



What happened with the hot six oil? My new growth is super thick right now and I can't wait to relax in a few weeks


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 14, 2013)

mschristine said:


> What happened with the hot six oil? My new growth is super thick right now and I can't wait to relax in a few weeks



My hair had a coated feeling all week and it behaved like a protein overload.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 14, 2013)

started my 10 month stretch on saturday by installing some braids. i am really excited about seriously stretching for the first time. I am going to reevaluate where I am come December, which is 5 months away. Hopefully I'm SL by then!! *crossing fingers* I want to see where I am NG wise by April though. If I am APL, I'm gonna relax probably. If not, I'll probably continue stretching or just go natural. Not sure yet.

What I need help in now is how to keep my hair in good shape like in braids/twists.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 15, 2013)

It's time to Shampoo and I DO NOT feel like fighting with with my NG and tangles :-(.  I'm thinking my hair is overly moisturized so I'm going to do a heavy protein with Nexxus Emergencee.  

Does anyone know if I can avoid shampoo and do a CW instead before a protein treatment? I can do an ACV rinse to get rid of build up from my hair and scalp.  I just can't deal with the tangles that shampoo causes this late in my stretch.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle 

Just dilute your shampoo w/ water (If you have hard water use distilled or bottled water) or if you want to lessen the pH you can use AVJ. I would add AVJ to my stripping shampoo's in college to help with the stripping and tangling. 

-HTH's


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @KiWiStyle
> 
> Just dilute your shampoo w/ water (If you have hard water use distilled or bottled water) or if you want to lessen the pH you can use AVJ. I would add AVJ to my stripping shampoo's in college to help with the stripping and tangling.
> 
> -HTH's



Also, wash in sections rather then all at once. I was in two sections. One on the right and one on the left and I always wash in one direction.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> Just dilute your shampoo w/ water (If you have hard water use distilled or bottled water) or if you want to lessen the pH you can use AVJ. I would add AVJ to my stripping shampoo's in college to help with the stripping and tangling.
> 
> -HTH's



I don't think I have hard water.  My shampoos are all sulfate free but they all still cause my fine strands to tangle on themselves.  I don't have AVJ and I really just want to use what I already have.  Maybe I can mix my shampoo with something moisturizing??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle

you can add a little bit of one of your favorite slippy conditioners (dilute it first). Maybe that can keep ease the tangles.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Also, wash in sections rather then all at once. I was in two sections. One on the right and one on the left and I always wash in one direction.



Whew girl you already know.  My hair is in 4 braids under my wig and I wash it in four braids.  I still get a few tangles even though I take my sweet time washing and detangling.  I even hold my length while I cleanse my scalp.  I promised I would never stretched beyond 12 weeks again and here I am...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Whew girl you already know.  My hair is in 4 braids under my wig and I wash it in four braids.  I still get a few tangles even though I take my sweet time washing and detangling.  I even hold my length while I cleanse my scalp.  I promised I would never stretched beyond 12 weeks again and here I am...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do you detangle before hand? If not, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT! lol I had to type scream to show how serious it is. I use a oil,nothing detangles my hair like a smooth oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Do you detangle before hand? If not, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT! lol I had to type scream to show how serious it is. I use a oil,nothing detangles my hair like a smooth oil.



Deeper into my relaxer stretch, I detangle with oil and conditioner. Basically, I DC on dry hair for 15-20 minutes; rinse; shampoo; rinse; tea rinse under DC for 15-20 w/heat; rinse; apply leave ins.  I actually did this yesterday and I had no issues.


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys I haven't been on here in months!!! Just wanted to post a quick update of my hair journey. The last time I was on here I was a bit discourage due to a setback cause by a scissor happy stylist. Well I learned my lesson and will never let any or everybody trims my ends ever again. Well anyways I stretched my relaxer from October to July and this is the results I received 





Relaxer in October this is four months after the hack job trim. I found a stylist who listened to my concerns and trimmed it exactly how I wanted it wore protective styles and my hair started to flourish





Better angle 





Relaxer in July. It has grown tremendously and I'm so happy with my progress. I need a trim but my stylist was out of town so ill be getting a much needed trim in a week


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

Mznelly said:


> Hey guys I haven't been on here in months!!! Just wanted to post a quick update of my hair journey. The last time I was on here I was a bit discourage due to a setback cause by a scissor happy stylist. Well I learned my lesson and will never let any or everybody trims my ends ever again. Well anyways I stretched my relaxer from October to July and this is the results I received
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mznelly 

your hair looks so shiny and smooth! congrats on that long stretch. I haven't stretched like that in ages. Will you be doing it again?


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Mznelly
> 
> your hair looks so shiny and smooth! congrats on that long stretch. I haven't stretched like that in ages. Will you be doing it again?



Thanks . I plan on relaxing again in feb, this stretch was really easy for me. I used Weave  and braid outs as my PS and it really helped me successfully stretch that long


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Do you detangle before hand? If not, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT! lol I had to type scream to show how serious it is. I use a oil,nothing detangles my hair like a smooth oil.



Yes, I pre finger detangle every time, it's a must.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 15, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Deeper into my relaxer stretch, I detangle with oil and conditioner. Basically, I DC on dry hair for 15-20 minutes; rinse; shampoo; rinse; tea rinse under DC for 15-20 w/heat; rinse; apply leave ins.  I actually did this yesterday and I had no issues.



I might try the DC with oil and a DC after I shampoo.  What oils are y'll using??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 15, 2013)

Wash day so far is a huge hit!  I'm under my steamer right now DC with Humecti-Sil, Roux PC and QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm.  The best combo in the world!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Wash day so far is a huge hit!  I'm under my steamer right now DC with Humecti-Sil, Roux PC and QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm.  The best combo in the world!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm in love with me some Humecta-Sil!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Wash day so far is a huge hit!  I'm under my steamer right now DC with Humecti-Sil, Roux PC and QB Olive &* Honey Hydrating Balm*.  The best combo in the world!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have this and have yet to try it. I defnitely want to now .


----------



## mschristine (Jul 15, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> My hair had a coated feeling all week and it behaved like a protein overload.



That's terrible! I hate that coated feeling


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I might try the DC with oil and a DC after I shampoo.  What oils are y'll using??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I pre-poo with Dabir Vatika oil, Mahabhringraj oil, jbco, and hempseed oils .


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Wash day so far is a huge hit!  I'm under my steamer right now DC with Humecti-Sil, Roux PC and QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm.  The best combo in the world!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Plan to DC with Humecti-Sil and Original Colors Cellophane (Clear) after poo washing.  My hi-po hair needs a little pick-me-up.


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^ sounds like a grand plan..getting some humecti sil, and Clear rinses always give your hair a boost...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 15, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Plan to DC with Humecti-Sil and Original Colors Cellophane (Clear) after poo washing.  My hi-po hair needs a little pick-me-up.



The Humecta-sil will do more than pick you up!!  As I rinsed the DC out, it was so soft and smooth that I literally had to check and make sure it wasn't melting off my scalp. If you haven't steamed with this stuff, you're missing out. .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> The Humecta-sil will do more than pick you up!!  As I rinsed the DC out, it was so soft and smooth that I literally had to check and make sure it wasn't melting off my scalp. If you haven't steamed with this stuff, you're missing out. .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle

This will be my very first time using it.  I've had it for a few weeks.  I'm super hyped to finally give it a try.  About to go wash ...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 16, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> This will be my very first time using it.  I've had it for a few weeks.  I'm super hyped to finally give it a try.  About to go wash ...



Can't wait to hear back with your results!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> The Humecta-sil will do more than pick you up!!  As I rinsed the DC out, it was so soft and smooth that I literally had to check and make sure it wasn't melting off my scalp. If you haven't steamed with this stuff, you're missing out. .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Like seriously tho', I've never had a conditioner to make me feel that great. See, you're testing my discipline to not buy anything during this stupid furlough. KiWiStyle


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 16, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Like seriously tho', I've never had a conditioner to make me feel that great. See, you're testing my discipline to not buy anything during this stupid furlough. KiWiStyle



divachyk seriously tho!!   I DC with it alone before using only a processing cap and my hair felt great.  But when I mixed it with my usual DC add ons today and then steamed...it was seriously a magical experience.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 16, 2013)

KiWiStyle divachyk

Love this Condish!  Hair has super shine (thanks to my cellophane) and rollerset feels so soft and actually strong!  Loving the rinse out process too.  It felt silky and fab!  Will use without cellophane mixed with it this weekend to give a better review.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 16, 2013)

I still haven't relaxed my hair and it is rough! I've been moving for the last week and my hair has been in same top knot for at least that long. I haven't even taken it down. I just smooth it up and retwist the top with spin pins each morning...maybe.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 16, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> KiWiStyle divachyk
> 
> Love this Condish!  Hair has super shine (thanks to my cellophane) and rollerset feels so soft and actually strong!  Loving the rinse out process too.  It felt silky and fab!  Will use without cellophane mixed with it this weekend to give a better review.



I'm glad you like it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 16, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> The Humecta-sil will do more than pick you up!! As I rinsed the DC out, it was so soft and smooth that I literally had to check and make sure it wasn't melting off my scalp. If you haven't steamed with this stuff, you're missing out. .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
KiWiStyle   I am currently using Kera Care Humecto for my DC.  I was thinking of trying something different.  I may want to give the Humecta-sil a try, but the product description says that it has protein.  I am VERY VERY protein sensitive.  *What protein is listed, does it say hydrolyzed and how far up on the list is it?*


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 16, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> KiWiStyle   I am currently using Kera Care Humecto for my DC.  I was thinking of trying something different.  I may want to give the Humecta-sil a try, but the product description says that it has protein.  I am VERY VERY protein sensitive.  What protein is listed, does it say hydrolyzed and how far up on the list is it?



Hi,  this conditioner has hydrolyzed collagen protein and it is the eighth ingredient listed. It feels more like a moisturizing conditioner with just enough protein to keep your hair balanced and healthy. It's safe to use every week or you can rotate it with the Humecto.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 16, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Hi,  this conditioner has hydrolyzed collagen protein and it is the eighth ingredient listed. It feels more like a moisturizing conditioner with just enough protein to keep your hair balanced and healthy. It's safe to use every week or you can rotate it with the Humecto.



I would add to this ^^^ by saying that I did a protein treatment just before using the DC with Nexxus Emergencee and the results were nothing short of fantastic....BUT my hair can handle all forms of protein on a daily or weekly basis.  It's just one of those things you'll have to try and see if its for your hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 16, 2013)

**Sigh** as I scroll through Nairobi products on Amazon and contemplate buying a few to use when I finally, finally relax my hair...


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 16, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> **Sigh** as I scroll through Nairobi products on Amazon and contemplate buying a few to use when I finally, finally relax my hair...



Try ensleybeautysupply.com the products are the cheapest I've seen anywhere and the shipping is flat 11 or 12 dollars no matter the sizeof your order and they ship fast. Customer service is excellent!!!

Suny


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 16, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe

I didn't see your message until I had already ordered from Amazon. Thanks for the heads up. I have a Prime membership so I get free two-day shipping. The price difference on Amazon, for me, was cheaper...but Amazon doesn't necessarily have all the _other_ products...

My poor, poor pocketbook...

Update:  I just cancelled my order. I have a set of plastic drawers that is so full of products that when my husband picked it yesterday to place it on the moving truck, the bottom fell out. I need to use up my stash before I order anything else. I'll stick it in my Save for Later queue.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 16, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> I didn't see your message until I had already ordered from Amazon. Thanks for the heads up. I have a Prime membership so I get free two-day shipping. The price difference on Amazon, for me, was cheaper...but Amazon doesn't necessarily have all the other products...
> 
> ...



Good for you !  I like to recommend products that work well for me but I don't encourage PJ.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Good for you !  I like to recommend products that work well for me but I don't encourage PJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Your magical posts encourage it for sure KiWiStyle  I was just in Birmingham too. Shoot! I would have purchased it. Maybe not knowing about it at that time was for the best.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 16, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Your magical posts encourage it for sure KiWiStyle  I was just in Birmingham too. Shoot! I would have purchased it. Maybe not knowing about it at that time was for the best.



It's not my intent, LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 16, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I pre-poo with Dabir Vatika oil, Mahabhringraj oil, jbco, and hempseed oils .



Please tell me what is a "pre-poo".


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 16, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Good for you !  I like to recommend products that work well for me but I don't encourage PJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Same thing...my pusha!  I love me some Humecta-Sil!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 16, 2013)

Nairobi humecta-sil made love to my hair. I think I heard a symphony...not for real but my hair is smoking right now!!! Yeah me and Nairobi....win win!!!!

Suny


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 16, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe and KiWiStyle So....what do you recommend from the Nairobi line.  I have only used the Humecta-Sil conditioner, which I love!  Going to the Bronner Brother hair show next month and they are usually there with dirt cheap prices.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 16, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Try ensleybeautysupply.com the products are the cheapest I've seen anywhere and the shipping is flat 11 or 12 dollars no matter the sizeof your order and they ship fast. Customer service is excellent!!!
> 
> Suny



Hey buddy hows it going?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 16, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> SunySydeofLyfe and KiWiStyle So....what do you recommend from the Nairobi line.  I have only used the Humecta-Sil conditioner, which I love!  Going to the Bronner Brother hair show next month and they are usually there with dirt cheap prices.



Number one is the humecta-sil...then the foam wrap...the moisturizing shampoo...the relaxer...the detox poo...the shine spray....then the moisturizer...last for me in the leave in....but I am on a mission to be committed...so everything for me!!!!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 16, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Hey buddy hows it going?



Hey buddy!!!! Where you been at? I've made a commitment to use all Nairobi products. Except my protein and oils. I trimmed the other day and took off way too much but I'm hoping for the best!!! How are you??

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 16, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> SunySydeofLyfe and KiWiStyle So....what do you recommend from the Nairobi line.  I have only used the Humecta-Sil conditioner, which I love!  Going to the Bronner Brother hair show next month and they are usually there with dirt cheap prices.



Lissa0821 here are the Nairobi products I've used and in the order from most-least favorite:

1. Pamper Relaxer System
2. Humecta-Sil
3. Wrapp-It Shine Foam
4. Soft Finish Leave-In (didn't do much for me)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Lissa0821 here are the Nairobi products I've used and in the order from most-least favorite:
> 
> 1. Pamper Relaxer System
> 2. Humecta-Sil
> ...



What's up with the pamper line I've seen it but I'm stuck on the regular one. Do tell

Suny


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 17, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Try ensleybeautysupply.com the products are the cheapest I've seen anywhere and the shipping is flat 11 or 12 dollars no matter the sizeof your order and they ship fast. Customer service is excellent!!!
> 
> Suny



I live in the Birmingham Metropolitan Area . I buy all of my products from either EnsleyBS or Sallys. EBS has eeeeeeverything, at very reasonable prices. 

Thanks for the responses. I think that I will purchase a small bottle of Humecta-sil to see how it works in a rotation with my Humecto. 

divachyk  ........so you were in my town.......


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 17, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> I live in the Birmingham Metropolitan Area . I buy all of my products from either EnsleyBS or Sallys. EBS has eeeeeeverything, at very reasonable prices.
> 
> Thanks for the responses. I think that I will purchase a small bottle of Humecta-sil to see how it works in a rotation with my Humecto.
> 
> divachyk  ........so you were in my town.......



Hey hometown girl. I'm from Bessemer!!! Kicked it a many nights in the Brass Key...lol....

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Please tell me what is a "pre-poo".



You didn't ask me but its applying an oil or conditioner to your dry hair prior to shampooing or cowashing. Wheat germ oil and aloe vera juice...Chicorro's method is the best.

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 17, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Number one is the humecta-sil...then the foam wrap...the moisturizing shampoo...the relaxer...the detox poo...the shine spray....then the moisturizer...last for me in the leave in....but I am on a mission to be committed...so everything for me!!!!
> 
> Suny



How could i forget the stimu-sil....high on my list too. There is another one but I'm too lazy to look

Suny


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 17, 2013)

Did anyone relax today?


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 17, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hey hometown girl. I'm from Bessemer!!! Kicked it a many nights in the Brass Key...lol....
> 
> Suny


 
My home girl........I grew up in West End. I remember the Brass Key very well.......and T's, and the French Quarter (Fox Trap) and Smittys City (Parkwest)....all of that.....the good ole days......


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> I live in the Birmingham Metropolitan Area . I buy all of my products from either EnsleyBS or Sallys. EBS has eeeeeeverything, at very reasonable prices.
> 
> Thanks for the responses. I think that I will purchase a small bottle of Humecta-sil to see how it works in a rotation with my Humecto.
> 
> @divachyk ........so you were in my town.......


 


SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hey hometown girl. I'm from Bessemer!!! Kicked it a many nights in the Brass Key...lol....
> 
> Suny


 
Mande30 SunySydeofLyfe, we visit B'ham once a year for motorcycle races held in Leeds at Barber Motorsport Park.  By chance are either of you motorcycle enthusiasts and attend the races?


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Mande30 @SunySydeofLyfe, we visit B'ham once a year for motorcycle races held in Leeds at Barber Motorsport Park.  By chance are either of you motorcycle enthusiasts and attend the races?


 
divachyk  I have never been to the races. I knew about the Indy care races out there, but I did not know that they had motorcycle races.  *Do you ride?*  I have always thought it was so cool to see a woman handling a bike.....always wanted to try it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 17, 2013)

sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89 divachyk

Hey buddies...

2 Min + Cellophane + Humecta-Sil = Protein Overload!

I did a poo wash, in shower Aphogee 2 Min, Stoken Gold Clear Cellophane mixed with Nairobi Humecta-Sil DC for 40 minutes under heat, rinsed and hair felt amazing.  Rollerset and sealed, wrapped and went to bed.  Next morning hair was dry and rough.  Last time I used that cellophane I had similar results, so it could be that brand doesn't work for my hair.  Either way, my hair felt gross.  

Last night I moisturized with PBN Cupuacu Butter and flexi set it dry.  Took down today and hair feels a little better; just slightly on the greasy side.  Will bun until I wash this weekend.  (Got my shipping notifications for HQS and SSI, so you know I'm gonna go to werk!)


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 17, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @sunnieb @Nix08 @baddison @Cherry89 @divachyk
> 
> Hey buddies...
> 
> ...


 
Oooh new products will be just the thing to help you get over your protein overload  Funnily, I was on the verge of protein overload too....I was trying Aubrey Organics Volumizing Camomille conditioner as a leave in and it felt great for a while but after a few days not so much.

I guess that's the thing with stretching...you almost get bored and look to spice things up....but watch out


DominicanBrazilian82 what leave in or moisturizer do you use?  Does it have protein too...if so just watch that it does cause more issues.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 17, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 glad you caught that protein overload and are working to reverse it.  I'm always afraid of overdoing it with protein. 

I'm on a bunning routine 99% of the time until we relax in September.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 17, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> How could i forget the stimu-sil....high on my list too. There is another one but I'm too lazy to look
> 
> Suny



I think my stylist used this on me too.  Is it the one that feels super cool on the scalp and feels like its awakening every nerve on the scalp??  If so, then yes, that one takes the number 2 spot!

ETA: I just looked up the description of stimu-sil and YES, this is it!!  I hate to do this to y'll but this stuff right here had me shedding tears of joy while it was on my scalp/hair.  AMAZING!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2013)

@Mande30, yes girl, we attend professional races in Birmingham every year. It's only 2 or 3 women that race but it's cool to watch. Yes, I ride a motorcyle - sportbike.  I holds it down for the ladies! You should try it out BUT make sure you do it the right way. Take the motorcycle rider course so you can know all the ins/outs of riding. 

@DominicanBrazilian82, sorry about the protein overload. That's always an absolute drag. Something I battle often because my hair absolutely rejects protein. If you recall, last TU I was protein overloaded and used salt in the conditioner trick. That works wonders. Keep that tip in your back pocket in the event your hair doesn't continue to soften up on its own. Cowashing helps restore moisture but my hair was so far gone this last time that excessive cowashing, baggying and DCing didn't help one bit.


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 17, 2013)

divachyk   I would love to see a picture of the BUN MASTER on her ride , priceless.....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 17, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> My home girl........I grew up in West End. I remember the Brass Key very well.......and T's, and the French Quarter (Fox Trap) and Smittys City (Parkwest)....all of that.....the good ole days......



Heyyyyyy. Yeah you from the Ham!!! Those were the days when life was good!!! What about mamas and sons...lol

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Mande30 SunySydeofLyfe, we visit B'ham once a year for motorcycle races held in Leeds at Barber Motorsport Park.  By chance are either of you motorcycle enthusiasts and attend the races?



Never been to the races but i would love to go. Never been a rider too much of a fraidy cat!!! Besides i couldn't grasp changing gears on the handle or the pedal....which one is it!!! Lol.

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 17, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Hey Buddies...1 week post...first time using Linange Texturizer, 0 breakage, 0 shedding feels strong and soft. Still a little too straight for what I'm after.  I really want the texture.  Anyway, I didn't shave my head and after my trim I shampooed and was dying to try SD Mocha...that stuff smells sinful, I love it. I finished with my Wen Remoist and I tried another strawset. This is day 2...


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @EnExitStageLeft @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies...1 week post...first time using Linange Texturizer, 0 breakage, 0 shedding feels strong and soft. Still a little too straight for what I'm after. I really want the texture. Anyway, I didn't shave my head and after my trim I shampooed and was dying to try SD Mocha...that stuff smells sinful, I love it. I finished with my Wen Remoist and I tried another strawset. This is day 2...
> 
> View attachment 217753


 
So cute! cant stand you and that straw set....i want one hmph!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @EnExitStageLeft @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies...1 week post...first time using Linange Texturizer, 0 breakage, 0 shedding feels strong and soft. Still a little too straight for what I'm after.  I really want the texture.  Anyway, I didn't shave my head and after my trim I shampooed and was dying to try SD Mocha...that stuff smells sinful, I love it. I finished with my Wen Remoist and I tried another strawset. This is day 2...
> 
> View attachment 217753



Cattypus1

You hair is so cute !. How long did it take to do the straw set?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies...1 week post...first time using Linange Texturizer, 0 breakage, 0 shedding feels strong and soft. Still a little too straight for what I'm after.  I really want the texture.  Anyway, I didn't shave my head and after my trim I shampooed and was dying to try SD Mocha...that stuff smells sinful, I love it. I finished with my Wen Remoist and I tried another strawset. This is day 2...



Very nice!!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 17, 2013)

Heading to the beach this weekend and have no clue what to do with my hair!?!?!?!  I'm wearing a wig and don't think that's a good idea..lol...i keep going to the idea of a sew in...but i don't wanna.....wah...wah....lol....got to get it together....to be continued....

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 17, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> So cute! cant stand you and that straw set....i want one hmph!





EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> You hair is so cute !. How long did it take to do the straw set?





Saludable84 said:


> Very nice!!!!
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Thanks, ladies.  It took me about an hour and a half. Good news is that it takes about that same time to air dry--no way I could sleep in the straws!  I look like an alien and my DH got a good laugh when I cam out of the bathroom...LOL.  If I have about 3hours to kill I can get it done remove the straws and go to bed at a decent hour.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 17, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Heading to the beach this weekend and have no clue what to do with my hair!?!?!?!  I'm wearing a wig and don't think that's a good idea..lol...i keep going to the idea of a sew in...but i don't wanna.....wah...wah....lol....got to get it together....to be continued....
> 
> Suny



I wanna go to the beach...


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I wanna go to the beach...



Come on girl!!! The more the merrier....but you can't talk about my family when you come back,!!!

Suny


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> divachyk   I would love to see a picture of the BUN MASTER on her ride , priceless.....



Mande30, I'll try to get dh to snap a pic of me on it but here's our bikes:
Mine on the left / DH's on the right


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 17, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Come on girl!!! The more the merrier....but you can't talk about my family when you come back,!!!
> 
> Suny



What goes on at the beach stays at the beach....  It's h3ll hot here but I'd have to drive 300 miles to get to a real beach, so sad.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 18, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies...1 week post...first time using Linange Texturizer, 0 breakage, 0 shedding feels strong and soft. Still a little too straight for what I'm after.  I really want the texture.  Anyway, I didn't shave my head and after my trim I shampooed and was dying to try SD Mocha...that stuff smells sinful, I love it. I finished with my Wen Remoist and I tried another strawset. This is day 2...



Cattypus1 you are fierce with those straw sets AND you have a lot of patience, lol.  I'm glad you're loving your relaxer results and I'm sure you'll have the texture you want next time ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Mande30, I'll try to get dh to snap a pic of me on it but here's our bikes:
> Mine on the left / DH's on the right



SWEET!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 18, 2013)

divachyk   Those are some nice bikes!!!!!!   I'll take your advice and look into the course.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 18, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 what leave in or moisturizer do you use?  Does it have protein too...if so just watch that it does cause more issues.



Nix08 

My current rotation of LI/Moisturizers are all protein free... SSI Coco Cream LI , Curly Kinks Satin Roots LI, BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil LI,  SSI Curly Buttercream Moisturizer, QP Elasta Mango Butter Moisturizer, PBN Cupuacu Butter, PBN Sapote Lotion... And a few others... These are mostly moisture.  And trust I'm using them all to restore!!!! And it's working


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82, sorry about the protein overload. That's always an absolute drag. Something I battle often because my hair absolutely rejects protein. If you recall, last TU I was protein overloaded and used salt in the conditioner trick. That works wonders. Keep that tip in your back pocket in the event your hair doesn't continue to soften up on its own. Cowashing helps restore moisture but my hair was so far gone this last time that excessive cowashing, baggying and DCing didn't help one bit.



divachyk So far I've only really been moisturizing.  My hair is back tho!!! So I'm definitely happy about that.  It wasn't extreme overload; slight breakage, but nothing too drastic.  I plan to do a steam treatment tonight with one of my new conditioners.  Will update...


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 18, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Deeper into my relaxer stretch, I detangle with oil and conditioner. Basically, I DC on dry hair for 15-20 minutes; rinse; shampoo; rinse; tea rinse under DC for 15-20 w/heat; rinse; apply leave ins. I actually did this yesterday and I had no issues.


 This is exactly what I need to start doing again. Starting today 


divachyk said:


> @Mande30, I'll try to get dh to snap a pic of me on it but here's our bikes:
> Mine on the left / DH's on the right


 Oh my!!!! I'm seeing you differently ms divachyk! Two snaps!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 18, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> @Babygrowth Welcome back!!! I've missed you! i am currently 15 weeks post and my NG is turnt up! lol will be relaxing in a few week 17 to be exact...


 hey lady! Thanks! I've missed you too! Girl that 15wk NG is always a mess! Can't wait to see the freshly relaxed hair!!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey buddies I have been rocking bantu knot outs and I love this hairstyle! It is my favorite protective hairstyle. Twistouts and Braidouts don't work for me but these little knots are awesome. I wish I could load a picture. I'm going to try to do that this weekend. I noticed that the summer is not really agreeing with my hair or that its really hot and I'm not doing what I am supposed to be doing to keep my hair from feeling dry... its hot and its making me lazy. But I need my hair to grow. I've also been using more heat than usual because my hair is at that crazy length where either you want to cut it or hide it and I want to wear it out! But starting today it will either be rollerset, bantu knots, or an emergency phony pony! Lol! How you ladies doing?

Kim0105 Angelinhell Hyacinthe MissyB If I missed you I'm sorry.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 -- awesome  Glad your hair feels better and has bounced back. 

Babygrowth, girl...hush your mouf.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 18, 2013)

Babygrowth girl the time has come for the creamy crack. it will be 4 days shy of  4 months but im going on vacation soon so i wanted get that out of the way.
Im super excited cause I've got NG by the boatload. I keep reminding myself not to get to hype lol.
I will be relaxing on Sunday n will def post pics.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 18, 2013)

Babygrowth, how did your wash/DC session turn out ?. I really like Detangling and pre-poo with oils and conditioners on dry hair before shampoo.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 18, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Babygrowth, how did your wash/DC session turn out ?. I really like Detangling and pre-poo with oils and conditioners on dry hair before shampoo.



xu93texas Babygrowth ... This is my favorite way to treat my hair weekly.  I'll even add a steamer to the session.  My hair receives moisture better when I pre-poo on dry hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 19, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> xu93texas Babygrowth ... This is my favorite way to treat my hair weekly.  I'll even add a steamer to the session.  My hair receives moisture better when I pre-poo on dry hair.



Ooooh, I can't wait to get a steamer! I've got to try this!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Ooooh, I can't wait to get a steamer! I've got to try this!



A hair steamer will change your life.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 20, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> A hair steamer will change your life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Okay, y'all gonna make me save my pennies and get a steamer!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Okay, y'all gonna make me save my pennies and get a steamer!



Cattypus1 One of my very best hair investments.  Changes your hair's life!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 20, 2013)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

Ok ladies.  I've been tracking my progress over the last 2.5 years and have come to the conclusion that I "would" have been at least MBL by now had I not opted to slowly cut/trim (not dust) my hair with every relaxer over that time period.  My first LC picture is dated 3/2011 in which I was NL.  In 2012, I lost so much length because I was constantly having my hair cut to even out my hemline due to a previously damaged nape which has since flourished.  December 2012 was my last cut and I've since been lightly dusting ONLY on a regular basis to keep my ends nice and healthy.  When I make my goal of BSL in December of this year, i'm going to celebrate big time because I know and understand that it's a huge accomplishment seeing that I started off at NL and regularly cut my hair over the first 2 years of my HHJ.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 20, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



NL in 2011!  Celebrate now...and in Dec!  You've done an awesome job of progressing and tracking that progress.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 20, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> @Babygrowth, how did your wash/DC session turn out ?. I really like Detangling and pre-poo with oils and conditioners on dry hair before shampoo.


 Girl... It was awesome! Spitzed my tea applied oil, then my DC and left it on all day and my hair was sooooo soft and happy. I will continue to do this at least 2x a week.



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @xu93texas @Babygrowth ... This is my favorite way to treat my hair weekly. I'll even add a steamer to the session. My hair receives moisture better when I pre-poo on dry hair.


 I really have to get a steamer but I really don't have the space for it... I needs this in my life! I noticed that my hair receives moisture much better this way too! Especially after 4wks post...


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 20, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> @Babygrowth girl the time has come for the creamy crack. it will be 4 days shy of 4 months but im going on vacation soon so i wanted get that out of the way.
> Im super excited cause I've got NG by the boatload. I keep reminding myself not to get to hype lol.
> I will be relaxing on Sunday n will def post pics.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


 LOL! I cant wait to see that delicious fresh relaxer!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, celebrate! Keep up the good work. You'll be MBL in no time KiWiStyle !


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 20, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Girl... It was awesome! Spitzed my tea applied oil, then my DC and left it on all day and my hair was sooooo soft and happy. I will continue to do this at least 2x a week.
> 
> I really have to get a steamer but I really don't have the space for it... I needs this in my life! I noticed that my hair receives moisture much better this way too! Especially after 4wks post...



I already told my husband I'm reserving space in the corner of our bedroom for my new steamer. It's going to go right next to my hood dryer.  

I will be purchasing one next month before my next TU.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 20, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I already told my husband I'm reserving space in the corner of our bedroom for my new steamer. It's going to go right next to my hood dryer.
> 
> I will be purchasing one next month before my next TU.



YAY!!  Get your steaming on girl, you will never DC without it again...in fact, you'll think it's a sin, lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 20, 2013)

Steamers=LIFE!

If you guys don't have one you can try a D.I.Y steam treatment though. All you do is put a wet microfiber towel on your hair then add a plastic cap (or 2) on top. Sit under the dryer as usual and BAM! You just steamed without a steamer. I did this for almost a year before buying my first steamer and did it again for about 4 months when my old steamer broke....LOVE IT!

Babygrowth

Sucessful washdays are always great. Bad wash days stress me out lol. 

KiWiStyle 

MBL IN 2013 BABY! Your hair is gonna be fab! .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 20, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Steamers=LIFE!
> 
> If you guys don't have one you can try a D.I.Y steam treatment though. All you do is put a wet microfiber towel on your hair then add a plastic cap (or 2) on top. Sit under the dryer as usual and BAM! You just steamed without a steamer. I did this for almost a year before buying my first steamer and did it again for about 4 months when my old steamer broke....LOVE IT!
> 
> ...



EnExitStageLeft MBL 2014 WOOT, WOOT!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 20, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Steamers=LIFE!
> 
> If you guys don't have one you can try a D.I.Y steam treatment though. All you do is put a wet microfiber towel on your hair then add a plastic cap (or 2) on top. Sit under the dryer as usual and BAM! You just steamed without a steamer. I did this for almost a year before buying my first steamer and did it again for about 4 months when my old steamer broke....LOVE IT!
> 
> ...


 I have to go to the dollar store and see if i can find the turbie twist thingy you mentioned a while back and try it out!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 20, 2013)

GrowAHead
Hairroots

Hi, I think we are buddies. I am just checking to see how you are doing. I am 8 week post and do not plan to relax until August 23rd. My hair is doing pretty good. I did a roller set today and it came out very nice. I think I will be doing one every weekend to help smooth my hair a little. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 20, 2013)

Rozlewis and GrowAHead..Hey ladies how is it growing. I'm sitting under my hooded dryer right now deep conditioning. I will be air drying and doing a braidout until weds. Then back to my buns for the rest of the week. I'm at 19 weeks post. i can only wash my hair once a week and detangle twice a week this far in the game. My new growth is still manageable surprisingly. Rozlewis good job girly on the roller set. Sounds like it's working for you. Keep it up.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89 divachyk

Decided to do my corrective tomorrow.  I do not plan to relax my new growth until the end of my 20 weeks (thinking about adding an additional 2 weeks).

Wish me luck!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 21, 2013)

Good luck DominicanBrazilian82!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 21, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 - Good luck!  I know your hair will turn out fine.  Post pics!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 21, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Steamers=LIFE!
> 
> If you guys don't have one you can try a D.I.Y steam treatment though. All you do is put a wet microfiber towel on your hair then add a plastic cap (or 2) on top. Sit under the dryer as usual and BAM! You just steamed without a steamer. I did this for almost a year before buying my first steamer and did it again for about 4 months when my old steamer broke....LOVE IT!
> 
> ...



I've tried this method and I think it works pretty good


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I've tried this method and I think it works pretty good



Yes, I'm doing this now as well. I'm using two plastic caps and a microfiber turban hair wrap I got from Target.  I can do this for a few months and wait to get my steamer for Christmas.  I want the one from Sam's online site. It's about $190.00.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 21, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, I'm doing this now as well. I'm using two plastic caps and a microfiber turban hair wrap I got from Target.  I can do this for a few months and wait to get my steamer for Christmas.  I want the one from Sam's online site. It's about $190.00.



xu93texas

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas
> 
> Let us know how it works out!



It worked out well. I'm 10 weeks post and my hair is very soft and manageable. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 21, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> It worked out well. I'm 10 weeks post and my hair is very soft and manageable. Thanks for mentioning it.



I'm glad the homemade steaming worked for you!  I need to keep up with our stretch times...I didn't realize you were just 10 weeks in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Jul 22, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89 divachyk
> 
> Decided to do my corrective tomorrow.  I do not plan to relax my new growth until the end of my 20 weeks (thinking about adding an additional 2 weeks).
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck.  Perhaps once you're done, you could give us a tiny rundown of your process...for future reference.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 22, 2013)

All ladies & buddies: sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89 DominicanBrazilian82

I posted a question in RT and would love your input if you're willing to provide it.


----------



## Kim0105 (Jul 22, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey buddies I have been rocking bantu knot outs and I love this hairstyle! It is my favorite protective hairstyle. Twistouts and Braidouts don't work for me but these little knots are awesome. I wish I could load a picture. I'm going to try to do that this weekend. I noticed that the summer is not really agreeing with my hair or that its really hot and I'm not doing what I am supposed to be doing to keep my hair from feeling dry... its hot and its making me lazy. But I need my hair to grow. I've also been using more heat than usual because my hair is at that crazy length where either you want to cut it or hide it and I want to wear it out! But starting today it will either be rollerset, bantu knots, or an emergency phony pony! Lol! How you ladies doing?
> 
> Kim0105 Angelinhell Hyacinthe MissyB If I missed you I'm sorry.



Hey buddy.  I've self installed Havana Twists and planning to keep these in until the end of August.  I'm gonna be leaving my relaxed buddies though as I've decided to transition to natural.  Planning to transition for 2 years....


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 23, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey buddy. I've self installed Havana Twists and planning to keep these in until the end of August. I'm gonna be leaving my relaxed buddies though as I've decided to transition to natural. Planning to transition for 2 years....


Awe man! Lol! All my buds are leaving me!  But really I'm happy for you! Dont be a stranger. I know transitioning is not for me. Although I have been contemplating locing my hair mainly because my SO keeps asking me to do it... it will be a while before i do it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey buddies!!! So... I've recently learned that my hair is very porous!  The things that make me porous I've known for a while (frizziness, dryness, moisture drinking and spitting out, dull/lackluster...etc), just didn't know what to term it.  I've spent countless hours researching regimens, products, techniques (and the sort) of women who are successfully combatting their porosity issues.  

A while back I used ACV (poured the bottle right onto my head) and hated it (I can see why now).  Recently I've revisited this using portions that I've researched and my hair is doing extremely well with it.  I've also recently added Roux PC Condish as a after shampoo/before DC step and have had success (twice now).  I have also started moisturizing more frequently with butters (these things are heavy enough to penetrate, but light enough to maintain my style).  I've revamped my regimen and thought I would share it with you ladies:

Pre-poo 1x Weekly (before poo wash)
Poo 1x Weekly
Cowash 1x Weekly
DC 2x Weekly (I stopped doing this for a while, I'm back now)
Moisturize 2x Weekly
M/S (with oil and moisturizer) 1x weekly - Close to wash day (bun city!)
Set 1x Weekly
Wrap Every Night
Light Protein Weekly - Thriving with this!

I will also add hard protein every 10 weeks (I will not actually start this until a week before and 10 weeks after I relax in 5 weeks).

I have a ton of great new products!  Excited to get back on point like I was when I started my journey this time last year.  

Sidebar:  I never did my corrective on Sunday as planned.  I did a twist out Saturday night not realizing I wouldn't be able to see the area needing to be corrected.  I can only see that area when my hair is a few days old and the Florida air has kissed it.   I can really tell the difference then.  I still plan to do it before I relax tho.

That's all for now.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 23, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Heading to the beach this weekend and have no clue what to do with my hair!?!?!?!  I'm wearing a wig and don't think that's a good idea..lol...i keep going to the idea of a sew in...but i don't wanna.....wah...wah....lol....got to get it together....to be continued....
> 
> Suny



Ended up with the wig until we hit the sand snatched that sista off...i can only image what folks were thinking. Lol

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 23, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Ended up with the wig until we hit the sand snatched that sista off...i can only image what folks were thinking. Lol
> 
> Suny



Don't tell me you did a snatch at the beach in front of onlookers, LMBO!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Don't tell me you did a snatch at the beach in front of onlookers, LMBO!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes i did...o my...i started sweating around the rim and i knew it was only a matter of time til i was drenched....took her off and was left with two side plaits....a mess....lol

Suny


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 24, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Yes i did...o my...i started sweating around the rim and i knew it was only a matter of time til i was drenched....took her off and was left with two side plaits....a mess....lol
> 
> Suny



Oh lord.... I could imagine, my mouth would of dropped


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 24, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Yes i did...o my...i started sweating around the rim and i knew it was only a matter of time til i was drenched....took her off and was left with two side plaits....a mess....lol
> 
> Suny



LOL! I hate that damp feeling around the rim of the wig.  I'm surprised that I have been so comfortable with my wig on because I sweat heavily in my head.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm glad the homemade steaming worked for you!  I need to keep up with our stretch times...I didn't realize you were just 10 weeks in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



hey ladies!  i'm still here.  i can't see mentions on my phone and sometimes i can access threads.  anyway, i am closing in on 8 weeks post and my hair seems to be doing ok.  my shedding seems to be calming down a bit, but it is still a lot of hair falling out.  it has been very hot and i have been looking a hot mess.  today is pretty cool, but i am not styling my hair until this weekend.  i will just put it in my ghetto ponytail and call it a day.


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 24, 2013)

mschristine klsjackson

Hey Buds

I will be relaxing this weekend at 10 weeks.  Wanted to go to 12 weeks but I have been seeing a little more breakage during manipulation.  

I did not recover from all the mess that prepooing with the Hot 6 oil caused until I clarified.  My hair is much more manageble, but I will never do that again. 

*When are you all due to relax?*


----------



## divachyk (Jul 24, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Ended up with the wig until we hit the sand snatched that sista off...i can only image what folks were thinking. Lol
> 
> Suny


 
SunySydeofLyfe, I would have snatched that sucka and ran to the car.


----------



## JudithO (Jul 24, 2013)

divachyk said:


> All ladies & buddies: sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89 DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> I posted a question in RT and would love your input if you're willing to provide it.



divachyk 

I see nothing wrong with your blog title,... Maybe hair thairapy instead if u decide to switch... 

About the blog itself... More pictures on your posts, show your pj hauls or your stash... Lol... Product reviews... Length checks.... And maybe a giveaway advertised here on lhcf should help you gain more readers... Good luck.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 24, 2013)

divachyk said:


> SunySydeofLyfe, I would have snatched that sucka and ran to the car.



Lol. I was in it by the time it came off...i was initially concerned about the baby grabbing it. I beat her too it. Pics in a few

Suny


----------



## mschristine (Jul 24, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> mschristine klsjackson
> 
> Hey Buds
> 
> ...



Relaxing August 6 which is the night before I leave for vacation..gonna start my vacation swangin', lol. Thinking about switching relaxers and going back to lye but I may chicken out on the lye part


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 24, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies!  i'm still here.  i can't see mentions on my phone and sometimes i can access threads.  anyway, i am closing in on 8 weeks post and my hair seems to be doing ok.  my shedding seems to be calming down a bit, but it is still a lot of hair falling out.  it has been very hot and i have been looking a hot mess.  today is pretty cool, but i am not styling my hair until this weekend.  i will just put it in my ghetto ponytail and call it a day.



When are you planning to relax again??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 24, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Who's relaxing in August??  I made 14 weeks post today and may just stretch to 16 weeks...maybe 17.  That should put me at a relaxer date the weeks of the 7th or 14th.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Who's relaxing in August??  I made 14 weeks post today and may just stretch to 16 weeks...maybe 17.  That should put me at a relaxer date the weeks of the 7th or 14th.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm relaxing on 8/22 at 15 weeks post.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle 

I plan to relax either on the 9th or 16th putting me at 15 or 16 weeks post.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle 

I guess I got off cycle somewhere. Currently I'm 4 weeks post so I still have a ways to go.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Who's relaxing in August??  I made 14 weeks post today and may just stretch to 16 weeks...maybe 17.  That should put me at a relaxer date the weeks of the 7th or 14th.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm ready now!!!! 10 weeks and my hair is HAM!!! Just finished uploading the pictures i think its going down tomorrow!!!

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 24, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm relaxing on 8/22 at 15 weeks post.



Cool!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 24, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I plan to relax either on the 9th or 16th putting me at 15 or 16 weeks post.



So far 4 out of 9 are August Relaxers. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 24, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I guess I got off cycle somewhere. Currently I'm 4 weeks post so I still have a ways to go.



Your wedding through you off our buddy cycle but its ok, once a buddy always a buddy!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 24, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I'm ready now!!!! 10 weeks and my hair is HAM!!! Just finished uploading the pictures i think its going down tomorrow!!!
> 
> Suny



I think the four of us (so far) are all within 2 weeks of each other.  Handle your business girl.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I think the four of us (so far) are all within 2 weeks of each other.  Handle your business girl.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



There is this rough patch inter middle back that is roaring for a relaxer. Everytime i touch her she screams in pain...lol...that might be me screaming....

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 24, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> There is this rough patch inter middle back that is roaring for a relaxer. Everytime i touch her she screams in pain...lol...that might be me screaming....
> 
> Suny



LOL...I think that's you.  When she(NG) screams there is no doubt from whom the scream originated.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Who's relaxing in August??  I made 14 weeks post today and may just stretch to 16 weeks...maybe 17.  That should put me at a relaxer date the weeks of the 7th or 14th.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i am going to try towards the end of Aug that will put me around 12 weeks


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 25, 2013)

@mschristine

Maybe 10 years ago I bought Shamboosies Hair Care Book. He bashed and bashed no- lye relaxers to deaf. I was convinced that I would never use a no lye relaxer. I went to my beautician, at the time, and started bashing no lye relaxers, until he told me that he had been using one on my head since 1998, Affirm Fiberguard. 

I *NEVER* experieced any of the dryness that everyone talks about. Fast forward to 5 years ago, my job moved across town so I had to get someone closer. The new beautician used lye. My sensitive scalp was always on fire and my hair just would not get straight. It did not go very well. I realized that I could not handle lye. I changed again and the new one started with the no lye, Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp. Again, I *NEVER EVER* experienced any dryness or dullness. (My problems stemmed from relaxing every 4 - 6 weeks, thinking that grease was a moisturizer, using heat almost everyday, with the wrong protector, and on and on).

Today I self- relax. I use Mizani Butter Blends Sensitive Scalp, which is no-lye. 

I say all of this to say that I don't know if it is the quality of no lye that people use (I have never used a box kit or store bought no lye, only the Sensitive Scalp versions of great relaxer systems) or the fact that people don't say anything about chelating, they just preach that No lye is the devil. WHATEVER..... (Its funny that when someone has hard water they tell them to chelate or buy a filter (treat what you have). THey don't say, well you need to move to another State or somewhare with soft water). People are fickle!!!

Well, I don't believe any of the hype (I am a living testimony and I believe that @sunnieb is also). 

*What brand of no-lye do you use and do you chelate?* To me these are very important, because I have realized that not all relaxer systems are cut from the same cloth and researching to see what you must do to maintain anything is imperative.

I am in no way putting down Lye relaxers. My scalp just cannot handle lye. I am just speaking on the constant bashing of no-lye relaxers. I feel that it is not warranted.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2013)

Mande30 are you my hair twin??????

Lye relaxers didn't burn me, but my hair was like black straw.  I'm talkin' the straw sound, feel, everything!

Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp has never done me wrong.  Soft, silky results every time.  I clarify regularly to remove buildup, so it's all good.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 25, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i am going to try towards the end of Aug that will put me around 12 weeks



shortdub78 you make #5...5 out if 9 is not bad.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 25, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @Mande30 are you my hair twin??????
> 
> Lye relaxers didn't burn me, but my hair was like black straw. I'm talkin' the straw sound, feel, everything!
> 
> Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp has never done me wrong. Soft, silky results every time. I clarify regularly to remove buildup, so it's all good.


 
sunnieb   Girrrrrrrlllll, I *WISH* I was your hair twin.  Everyone should want to be your hair twin........Health, Thickness, Density, Length........you have the BIG 4.......I'm striving for the health and the length, I will have to be happy with the thickness and density that I have-  in all seriousness, You and divachyk have helped me tremendously.......you all are great Ambassadors for the Relaxed World.

divachyk    I am not very computer savy, how do I follow your blog and create a profile in order to leave comments?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 25, 2013)

Ladies, the home grown steam treatment is magical but do be careful, you can burn yourself if not careful. 

Enjoy vacation mschristine! I need a vacay.

KiWiStyle, I'll be relaxing mid-Aug as well. 

sunnieb Mande30, I love Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp & Regular. My current stylist uses Regular. I don't have any issues whatsoever. 

Mande30, thank you so much for the compliment. You can follow me several ways but the easiest may be to follow me on Bloglovin or through Blogger. TY for being interested in my blog. To comment, you don't need an account. You can comment anonymously or type in your name. You can also comment by logging into one of your accounts, if you have any of the ones listed -- Google, AIM, Wordpress, etc


----------



## JudithO (Jul 25, 2013)

Currently 8 weeks post... I think I can still handle it... I'm taking it one week at a time... I have a wedding to attend next weekend so I'm wondering whether or not to relax, or do an out style, or just bun and keep stretching... 

I'd be very happy to make it to 12 weeks... I dont want to ever stretch past that cos my relaxer results become uneven after that....


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 25, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, the home grown steam treatment is magical but do be careful, you can burn yourself if not careful.
> 
> Enjoy vacation @mschristine! I need a vacay.
> 
> ...


 
divachyk

Thank you.  I will follow those directions.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 25, 2013)

divachyk said:


> KiWiStyle, I'll be relaxing mid-Aug as well.




Woo-Hoo another August relaxer...we're going to be swangin' some hair around here next month!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 25, 2013)

Moms is on her way with the Nairobi relaxer. I'm ready. I think I'm going to cut....i want bangs and some type of style. I'm hair  tired at the moment! Wish me luck

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 25, 2013)

Them edges are off the chain! This is because I haven't been doing any daily maintenance....booo.....Time to get back on track!!!





Me in my wig, she is so cute but she causes me not to care about my hair underneath!! I have gots to do better!!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle Aug 31st here!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 25, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe you're such a beauty!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 25, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe you're such a beauty!


 
divachyk Thank you!!! I so haven't been feeling it, having a baby and the weight makes a sista second guess herself your compliment made me super smile!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 25, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> divachyk Thank you!!! I so haven't been feeling it, having a baby and the weight makes a sista second guess herself your compliment made me super smile!!!!



SunySydeofLyfe, You're very welcome and I sincerely mean you're a real beauty. I wasn't aware you had a baby nor can I tell it. Chin up sista -- you're being hard on yourself (which is normal, we all do this) but from the outside looking in, you got it going on and have nothing to stress over. Real talk.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 25, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @mschristine
> 
> Maybe 10 years ago I bought Shamboosies Hair Care Book. He bashed and bashed no- lye relaxers to deaf. I was convinced that I would never use a no lye relaxer. I went to my beautician, at the time, and started bashing no lye relaxers, until he told me that he had been using one on my head since 1998, Affirm Fiberguard.
> 
> ...



I have used both lye and no lye but I think my problem is I need better quality. I've used box relaxers a long time and I do chelate but I still deal with dryness. I love Mizani products so I may try that one....I'm not sure


----------



## klsjackson (Jul 25, 2013)

mschristine said:


> Relaxing August 6 which is the night before I leave for vacation..gonna start my vacation swangin', lol. Thinking about switching relaxers and going back to lye but I may chicken out on the lye part



Hey buddies!  I think we have gotten off sync. My last relaxer was June 28 and I won't relax again until the end of August. But right now all is well with my hair. I'm dealing with some dryness, but I'm returning to my DC on dry hair. That always helps.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 25, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Hey buddies!  I think we have gotten off sync. My last relaxer was June 28 and I won't relax again until the end of August. But right now all is well with my hair. I'm dealing with some dryness, but I'm returning to my DC on dry hair. That always helps.



I'm relaxing a few weeks early just because of my vacation


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm anti wrap for my hair, I just got a relaxer like one week ago and when I wrap my hair, even though I first detangle and comb from bottom up, when I actually wrap I still get breakage. Does cross wrapping really save your hair or is there another way to preserve my doobie(roller setting and wrapped hair), wrapping is a no no for me, anyone can help me?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Your wedding through you off our buddy cycle but its ok, once a buddy always a buddy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Awwww thx...I'm sure ill catch back up at some point


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 25, 2013)

divachyk said:


> SunySydeofLyfe, You're very welcome and I sincerely mean you're a real beauty. I wasn't aware you had a baby nor can I tell it. Chin up sista -- you're being hard on yourself (which is normal, we all do this) but from the outside looking in, you got it going on and have nothing to stress over. Real talk.



Well it is baby number 4......teeeheeee...thanks again. Mama is about to be back real soon!!!!

Suny


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 26, 2013)

divachyk I didn't know you had a blog so you know I'm following you! You're still my hair idol!


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 26, 2013)

I've had my hair in cornrows for 3 weeks and debating whether to take them out now, or leave them in for another 2 weeks. I'm 13 weeks post with some new growth and trying to avoid any matting issues. But at the same time I kind of want to leave it alone as my hair grows & retains best in protective styles. Is it risky to leave them in for 5 weeks total?


----------



## klsjackson (Jul 26, 2013)

mschristine said:


> I'm relaxing a few weeks early just because of my vacation



Oh, ok. I hope you enjoy your vacation!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 26, 2013)

Nix08 baddison Cherry89 divachyk DominicanBrazilian82

Hey buds!  We are on the road heading back to TX after spending a few days in Atlanta.  I think I'm 13 weeks post today. To combat all the sun exposure from sightseeing,  I gooped my hair in carrot oil and NTM morning and night. I also wore a simple side pony clipped with a flexi 8. 

Think I'll baby my hair all weekend with moisture - cowash with Wen tonight, shampoo/dc tomorrow, and honey treatment on Sunday.  

How is your hair doing?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 26, 2013)

Babygrowth, thank you so much :blowkiss: I'm so glad there isn't anyone sitting next to me at work or they'd think I'm a weirdo. You got me smiling from ear to ear...looking something like  Showing all my teef. 

SunySydeofLyfe - baby 4? Shooo, wouldn't have known. Get it Ms. Suny!

Lilmama1011, I use to wrap my hair erry night. Comb, comb, comb, brush, brush, brush -- I wanted that wrap slick and sleek so the next morning the hair could be all flowy. Yeah ok so well, after years of wrapping, I think my edges suffered tremendously. I haven't wrapped in probably 5+ years now. My edges thank me! Cross wrapping is awesome and definitely saves the strands. I even cross wrap my braids at night. Don't think I can link to a blog post but check out the photo within the hair forks tutorial I posted yesterday. Another option is pin curling your hair. Start the twirling motion from the base (roots) of the hair vs. the ends -- gives better definition this way.

AlliCat, I wouldn't think it would be risky - do you spritz & hydrate them in some way? As long as you don't see signs of matting, I think you'll be ok. If you see matting or a bunch of product buildup, then it may be time for them to come out. Product buildup at the base of the braid isn't a good thing for my hair -- tangles, dreads, matting.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey Buddy! Hope you enjoyed Atlanta. I thought about you earlier today and was gonna PM you. My family is visiting TX and my mind fell on you. I wasn't able to go but would have attempted looking you up had I went. Lovely moisturizing session you got planned! sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 26, 2013)

divachyk. I'm always down to meet at Starbucks!  Lemme know when you're in town!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 26, 2013)

Did my corrective buddies!!!! 

Applied it directly to the under-processed areas (about 5-6 inches down-shaft).  Aphogee 2 Min (midstep), Linange Neutralizing Conditioner (neutralizer), Loreal Sulfate Free Poo (Poo), Roux PC Condish (cuticle seal), SD Vanilla Silk (DC), HV Phyto and ACV (final rinse), SSI Moisture Mist and BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil (leave-ins), rollerset and brush!!! 

This is what caused me to correct.  I will update with pics of the post corrective.




Update:

Corrective didn't take 100%.  Probably about 65%.  I was too scared to leave it on too long.  But it made a helluva difference.  Will post upon take down of my wrap tomorrow (went out tonight and it frizzed up a bit).  But it FEELS so much better.  Happy I did it.  Nighty night.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 26, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Did my corrective buddies!!!!
> 
> Applied it directly to the under-processed areas (about 5-6 inches down-shaft).  Aphogee 2 Min (midstep), Linange Neutralizing Conditioner (neutralizer), Loreal Sulfate Free Poo (Poo), Roux PC Condish (cuticle seal), SD Vanilla Silk (DC), HV Phyto and ACV (final rinse), SSI Moisture Mist and BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil (leave-ins), rollerset and brush!!!
> 
> This is what caused me to correct.  I will update with pics of the post corrective.



^^^ that right there is why I'm scared to SR...those texture differences are extreme.  I hope you fixed it and I can't wait to see your corrective results!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey buddies...I did my touch up. I was napping today and my.mom had to tell me some mess and ruin my sleep. So I'm up at 2 in the morning with a bag on my head. In the joys of using up products i cheated on Nairobi a little. I mixed Nairobi pretreat, vitales porosity stuff and silk2 shampoo and applied it to my length. I touched up, rinsed, applied affirm 5n1, poo with Nairobi normalizer, silk2 chelating and Nairobi moisturizing, rinsed. I'm going to apply a rinse in the morning so no conditioner. Hope my strands survive! Got an outing tomorrow so pictures then!!!

Suny


----------



## baddison (Jul 27, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Nix08 baddison Cherry89 divachyk DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> Hey buds!  We are on the road heading back to TX after spending a few days in Atlanta.  I think I'm 13 weeks post today. To combat all the sun exposure from sightseeing,  I gooped my hair in carrot oil and NTM morning and night. I also wore a simple side pony clipped with a flexi 8.
> 
> ...




sunnieb, Nix08, Cherry89, divachyk, DominicanBrazilian82

Hanging tough while showing the NG who's boss!!  Wow....seems like summertime (warmer weather) is when my hair tries to show her tail !!  Not on my watch!!  Been bunning daily 24-7, cowashing weekly, and wash&DC'ing every weekend.  Done lost track of how many weeks post...*sigh*.  Just looking forward to August...er....September.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 27, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hey buddies...I did my touch up. I was napping today and my.mom had to tell me some mess and ruin my sleep. So I'm up at 2 in the morning with a bag on my head. In the joys of using up products i cheated on Nairobi a little. I mixed Nairobi pretreat, vitales porosity stuff and silk2 shampoo and applied it to my length. I touched up, rinsed, applied affirm 5n1, poo with Nairobi normalizer, silk2 chelating and Nairobi moisturizing, rinsed. I'm going to apply a rinse in the morning so no conditioner. Hope my strands survive! Got an outing tomorrow so pictures then!!!
> 
> Suny



What are the deets girl? How did it come out?  Did  you get lots of progress? Have you met or are close to meeting a goal??  Inquiring minds wants to know!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 27, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe


Today marks 7 whole days since I last washed my hair.  I plan to go 12-14 days between washes until my next relaxer in a few weeks.  I take down my four celie braids then M&S and braid them back up.  I haven't applied anything to my scalp so that I won't get build up and I'm easy on the products.  I've been spritzing my brads/hair with water twice a day and m&s my edges every few days to keep my moisture levels up.  So far so good and I'm losing way less hair then I would if I were doing my regular weekly washes and CW.  I'm loving using my silk cap under my wig rather than the nylon cap, I have no worries about my edges disappearing!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jul 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Today marks 7 whole days since I last washed my hair.  I plan to go 12-14 days between washes until my next relaxer in a few weeks.  I take down my four celie braids then M&S and braid them back up.  I haven't applied anything to my scalp so that I won't get build up and I'm easy on the products.  I've been spritzing my brads/hair with water twice a day and m&s my edges every few days to keep my moisture levels up.  So far so good and I'm losing way less hair then I would if I were doing my regular weekly washes and CW.  I'm loving using my silk cap under my wig rather than the nylon cap, I have no worries about my edges disappearing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Where did you get your silk cap?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 27, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Where did you get your silk cap?



http://prettyanntoinets.com/

I ordered the small beanie.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jul 27, 2013)

HEY LADIES....your help is requested -- 

A few ladies need a bit of assistance with going from natural to relaxed. I responded in the thread but if you have any additional input, CharUK and SUNSHINE BABY would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 27, 2013)

sunnieb, how's the hair feeling -- get some good moisture pumped back into it?

baddison, my ng coming in a bit strong this time around and I'm only 6 weeks post. It's feeling a bit kinky up in herrrr.  I'm thinking of ordering some WEN Fig though to see if it will show the ng whose boss.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 27, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> What are the deets girl? How did it come out?  Did  you get lots of progress? Have you met or are close to meeting a goal??  Inquiring minds wants to know!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So far so good. I just put in a few flexirods to have some curls. It was a bit tangly after i rinsed the con but i know that i didn't detangle well post relaxer..my hair acts better when i comb @ 90% air dried. This flexirod set best be right...me and my girl are going to see mint condition! Trying to be a fly momma...lol

Suny


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 27, 2013)

divachyk hair is feeling fantabulous!  Still planning to dc tonight. Out running around now. 

I saw the relaxed to natural threads. Will jump in when I get home.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 27, 2013)

divachyk i'm stalking your blog right this minute. I am so scared to relax again because my edges need help and my ends are thin. Mercy my strands are fine. I really wanted to retain my natural hair but its so much work on wash days.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 27, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe, enjoy the concert. My detangles best around 90% also. Your baby is a cutie. 

SUNSHINE BABY, TY :blowkiss: for visiting the blog. Don't be afraid -- we're here to help you. Do you know what's causing the thin ends and troubled edges? Have you tried jbco on your edges and scalp massaging to stimulate blood flow? Are you staying on top of your trims? Do you wear your hair out a lot? Is it split ends or just thin ends?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 28, 2013)

Me on the left the bff was channeling Chante Moore. 



Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 28, 2013)

So buddies i need to see if i got any growth. I don't think so but I'm still hopeful. I'm going to trim Wednesday so better hair shots then!!!

Suny


----------



## yoli184 (Jul 28, 2013)

@xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @EnExitStageLeft @Altruisticoam @Cattypus1 @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe

I hope I'm not missing anyone...the fam is getting bigger and bigger 
Have been in sew ins since february..hence not many pics of my hair 
I'm doing this til the end of the year. I MUST make it to BSL this year. I would have been past MBL if it wasnt for last years set back due to a bad sew in. But I have it all figured out. I keep them 8 week at a time. And its been working. I enjoy the long long length and flexibility but I DO miss my real hair 
Currently 6 weeks post. Next sew in August 21. Next touch up October 7 @ 16 weeks post.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 28, 2013)

Decided to skip the honey treatment tonight.  My hair feels so soft and moisturized from the dc last night and cowash on Friday.

I'll do the honey tomorrow.


----------



## JudithO (Jul 28, 2013)

Ahhh... Okay ladies... 8 weeks post here... I'm TRYING to make it to 12 weeks.... i'm taking it one week at a time from now... As soon as it gets too much, I'm pulling the plug! Need some encouragement y'all... Who is scheduled to relax end of August?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm mid-Aug JudithO. I only cave in when the ng gets too much to handle. That's around weeks 10-12. What's your normal stretch period?


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 29, 2013)

yoli184, I'm thinking about weaving it up until the end of the year. What is your regimen? What products are you using on your weave?


----------



## JudithO (Jul 29, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I'm mid-Aug @JudithO. I only cave in when the ng gets too much to handle. That's around weeks 10-12. What's your normal stretch period?



divachyk
I usually don't stretch... I generally relax at 9 weeks... I stretched till 13 weeks the last time using box braids, but my relaxed texture came out slightly uneven (The bottom inch was straight as I like it, and the upper half inch was kinda wavy).. So I'm not sure, but I'm willing to try again... 

I think I can do it with my current reggie without braids even... I'll hopefully make it to 12 weeks, but I may cave in and relax with you mid-aug. 

OT: I really like your blog... I practically read the whole darn blog last night... lol... Subscribed! I see you trying to resurrect the PJ in me... Have me wanting to buy the soultnicals prepoo (but $10 for 4oz tho?), and the hot head wrap... (btw I commented but you have not approved or responded.... common girl... lol... my username on your blog is netnuts)


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2013)

JudithO, I commented back. I promise. Let me march right over there and check -- I commented late last night though. Had family in town yesterday afternoon. I try to publish the comments immediately upon notification but reply when I'm sitting down and can dedicate thought to replying.  TY for visiting!!! NetNuts is a cute name. 

You self-relax right? I'm salon relaxed and relax every 10-12 weeks. I sometimes will relax at the 8 week point if I'm really struggling with breakage. I don't protective style with braids or wigs, just buns & updos. Those styles don't hide the ng where it's out of sight, out of mind. I stretched to 16 weeks one time and gosh, never again. Breakage galore from the stylist over manipulating my hair. I believe the stylist I have now can handle it but I'm unwilling to risk precious strands. I find it takes her longer to go through my hair and that causes some uneven processing times. 

How do you care for your ng during your stretch? I'm always looking for ways to improve. I was thinking of trying the magical WEN but see it has wheat protein and that ingredient makes me feel like I've gotten a protein treatment. No can do since I'm protein sensitive.


----------



## JudithO (Jul 29, 2013)

divachyk

Ok.. Will go check... hehehe... 

Yeah.. Self relax.... The key to a successful stretch for me the following..

- On wash day... wash as normal.... air dry completely without any product... THEN spray my NG only with SSI's tahitian vanilla leave in spray (or any spray your NG digs) and then detangle... it's easy breezy.... That way, my NG is moist and has slip, but my relaxed ends are dry... 

- I bun the rest of the week... I only M&S my ends, I dont touch my NG. 

- Prior to relaxing - I spray my roots with my leave in to soften it, then prepart and twist while it's still wet so I can get thru it.... I walk around the house until it dries before I self relax... 

If I dont use that leave in to spray my roots, I can never make it past 8 weeks.... Too much manipulation and damage, and my hair is too fine for that mess.... + That leave in has protein in it, so I feel it helps strengthen my hair before the relaxer... I dont do the protein treatment 1 week to my relaxer... No time for alla dat.... lol


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2013)

JudithO, I'm not consistent at protein treating before a TU either. If I feel my hair can do without, I skip it. I can use a protein LI and it have the same impact -- quicker and much easier.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jul 29, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> GrowAHead
> Hairroots
> 
> Hi, I think we are buddies. I am just checking to see how you are doing. I am 8 week post and do not plan to relax until August 23rd. My hair is doing pretty good. I did a roller set today and it came out very nice. I think I will be doing one every weekend to help smooth my hair a little.
> ...



Hairroots
Rozlewis

Everything is good over here... I'm about 10 weeks post and I'll either relax the 24th of August or the 6th of Sept.  We shall see... right now things are going ok - it's getting a little thick in there but not as bad as it could be.  My turning point is usually weeks 12-14 where I just sprout a fro!  

Anyways - I'll be joining you in the weekly roller sets Roz - I tried the air dry thing for awhile and I just ended up losing so much hair detanglling throughout the week it makes me think my hair just isn't happy unless it's smooth


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 30, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle EnExitStageLeft Altruisticoam Cattypus1 soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

hey ladies!  i am 8 weeks post.  i don't know if i am going to make it by the end of Aug. i just don't want to risk demarcation line breakage. i am going to relax in 2 weeks.  i think i am going to have to break out the heat a little more.  still going through postpartum shedding.  my edges are gone.  i am going to take a pic so i can show you all. the fine hair you see is my hairline and the baldness you see are my edges


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle EnExitStageLeft Altruisticoam Cattypus1 soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> hey ladies!  i am 8 weeks post.  i don't know if i am going to make it by the end of Aug. i just don't want to risk demarcation line breakage. i am going to relax in 2 weeks.  i think i am going to have to break out the heat a little more.  still going through postpartum shedding.  my edges are gone.  i am going to take a pic so i can show you all. the fine hair you see is my hairline and the baldness you see are my edges



I was thinking about you just this morning, I'm glad you posted.  Your relaxer is at the same time as mine.  I'm relaxing on 8/15 at 17w1d post.  

I'm sorry you're going thru this shedding for so long, I know that has to be very frustrating.  Are you taking a DHT blocker?? Are you planning to relax the edges??  Keep us posted.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 30, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle EnExitStageLeft Altruisticoam Cattypus1 soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> hey ladies!  i am 8 weeks post.  i don't know if i am going to make it by the end of Aug. i just don't want to risk demarcation line breakage. i am going to relax in 2 weeks.  i think i am going to have to break out the heat a little more.  still going through postpartum shedding.  my edges are gone.  i am going to take a pic so i can show you all. the fine hair you see is my hairline and the baldness you see are my edges



Don't risk the breakage, do what you have to do. You might need to get some more protein in the mix.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 30, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @EnExitStageLeft @Altruisticoam @Cattypus1 @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> hey ladies!  i am 8 weeks post.  i don't know if i am going to make it by the end of Aug. i just don't want to risk demarcation line breakage. i am going to relax in 2 weeks.  i think i am going to have to break out the heat a little more.  still going through postpartum shedding.  my edges are gone.  i am going to take a pic so i can show you all. the fine hair you see is my hairline and the baldness you see are my edges



I agree with Cattypus1 don't risk the damage. If you need to relax earlier...do it . Also, you short hair gives you a license to use heat weekly. If I was you Id be swangin' all over the place lol.


----------



## Luprisi (Jul 30, 2013)

Is it too late to join in? I just started my HHJ 2 months ago and I decided to stop going to my stylist of 5 years! I haven't really seen any significant changes in the length of my hair and I'm ready to become more involved in my hair care. I'm currently 18 weeks post and I thought about waiting until I was 26 weeks post but I've never stretched that far and even though my hair looks healthier than 2 months ago, I don't want to risk it. So, I'm planning on ending my stretch at 20 weeks. Now, here is my dilemma, I don't know what I want yet, I like straight hair but no see thru hair and i want to to thicken my hair so in considering texlaxing leaving just a bit of texture. Which should I get? A mild relaxer or a high end texturizer. I'll try to add a picture of my new growth. I think I'm a combination of 3c/4a, coarser at the crown area.


----------



## Luprisi (Jul 30, 2013)

Attached pic


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 30, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> Is it too late to join in? I just started my HHJ 2 months ago and I decided to stop going to my stylist of 5 years! I haven't really seen any significant changes in the length of my hair and I'm ready to become more involved in my hair care. I'm currently 18 weeks post and I thought about waiting until I was 26 weeks post but I've never stretched that far and even though my hair looks healthier than 2 months ago, I don't want to risk it. So, I'm planning on ending my stretch at 20 weeks. Now, here is my dilemma, I don't know what I want yet, I like straight hair but no see thru hair and i want to to thicken my hair so in considering texlaxing leaving just a bit of texture. Which should I get? A mild relaxer or a high end texturizer. I'll try to add a picture of my new growth. I think I'm a combination of 3c/4a, coarser at the crown area.



sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89
divachyk

I think Luprisi would fall in line with us?  Am I right ladies?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 30, 2013)

The more the merrier!  I'm relaxing around September 27 (I think).

Luprisi - wanna join our buddy group?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I was thinking about you just this morning, I'm glad you posted.  Your relaxer is at the same time as mine.  I'm relaxing on 8/15 at 17w1d post.
> 
> I'm sorry you're going thru this shedding for so long, I know that has to be very frustrating.  Are you taking a DHT blocker?? Are you planning to relax the edges??  Keep us posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


KiWiStyle
i was doing the garlic pill thing, but it's not working.  i know that have a DHT blocker at the BSS.  i might buy that and try it. i am going to make my relaxer appt today or tomorrow for that week of the 15th.  i am not going to have her relax the edges.  i was hoping some new hair would grow there.  you ladies have been on my mind.  i couldn't seem to get on through the app on my phone this past weekend. i was on a mini vacation trip. here is a pic of the little bugger that made my hair falling out possible!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I agree with Cattypus1 don't risk the damage. If you need to relax earlier...do it . Also, you short hair gives you a license to use heat weekly. If I was you Id be swangin' all over the place lol.



EnExitStageLeft
i tried to flat iron my hair a few times and i was told this past weekend was about the kids, so i had to look like a crackhead for the sake of their fun...erplexed  and another time, i just couldn't pull myself together to finish the other half of my head. i am going to do my best to make time this week.



Cattypus1
i have just been using my Nairobi as a light protein treatment, but i may use Motions CPR for a quick treatment in the shower.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> i was doing the garlic pill thing, but it's not working.  i know that have a DHT blocker at the BSS.  i might buy that and try it. i am going to make my relaxer appt today or tomorrow for that week of the 15th.  i am not going to have her relax the edges.  i was hoping some new hair would grow there.  you ladies have been on my mind.  i couldn't seem to get on through the app on my phone this past weekend. i was on a mini vacation trip. here is a pic of the little bugger that made my hair falling out possible!
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/sh...0-40a9-87f4-69718ea7944b_zpsdd42b7dd.jpg.html



AWWW, he is worth it all!!  I call my kids bugger too, the oldest being 23, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 30, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> i was doing the garlic pill thing, but it's not working.  i know that have a DHT blocker at the BSS.  i might buy that and try it. i am going to make my relaxer appt today or tomorrow for that week of the 15th.  i am not going to have her relax the edges.  i was hoping some new hair would grow there.  you ladies have been on my mind.  i couldn't seem to get on through the app on my phone this past weekend. i was on a mini vacation trip. here is a pic of the little bugger that made my hair falling out possible!
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/sh...0-40a9-87f4-69718ea7944b_zpsdd42b7dd.jpg.html



What a cutie-pie!


----------



## Luprisi (Jul 30, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> The more the merrier!  I'm relaxing around September 27 (I think).
> 
> Luprisi - wanna join our buddy group?



Absolutely. I really wanted to wait until September but I've never stretched my relaxer longer than 4 months. I'm thinking ill relax this time at 5 months post and shoot for 6 months post next time. Which relaxer is everyone using? I haven't self relaxed in over 5 years. I like to try mizani butter blends but not quite sure if the newer mild version will straighten my hair just enough to leave a mild texture.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 30, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Hairroots
> Rozlewis
> 
> Everything is good over here... I'm about 10 weeks post and I'll either relax the 24th of August or the 6th of Sept.  We shall see... right now things are going ok - it's getting a little thick in there but not as bad as it could be.  My turning point is usually weeks 12-14 where I just sprout a fro!
> ...



GrowAHead, yes roller sets have saved my life. It is amazing how much they help when you are stretching. I can remember I always thought roller sets were for old people. Now look at me. A roller setting fool and loving it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 31, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Today marks 11 days since my last wash/CW and I am feigning.  I'm suppose to wait until tomorrow but I'm going in y'll!  The next wash will be in 11 days (pre-relaxer protein treatment), four days before my relaxer 15 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING!! 

Can I tell you ladies a secret?!?  I've been toying with the idea of transitioning to natural or at least doing a 12 month stretch.  I am addicted to Reniece's YouTube video and I get mesmerized at the heads she has transformed from relaxed to natural.  Maybe I should try texlaxing first to soften the line of demarcation first... I'm all over the place but I'm soo done with thin ends due to relaxing straight.  Any advice for your buddy??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 31, 2013)

shortdub78 he is a cutie. Are you still taking your vitami? I think taking an iron supplement would help. My baby is 9 months and i didn't get that much hair loss but my edges are thin.try castor oil. I hope your recovery comes quick!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Today marks 11 days since my last wash/CW and I am feigning.  I'm suppose to wait until tomorrow but I'm going in y'll!  The next wash will be in 11 days (pre-relaxer protein treatment), four days before my relaxer 15 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING!!
> 
> ...



I toyed with the same idea during my 6-month stretch last year and got over it. I just don't have that kind of hair. I have a friend who is in the midst of a transition. Making me really want to give it a try again...then I get a grip. I'm texlaxing to see where that takes me.  Good luck, girl.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 31, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I toyed with the same idea during my 6-month stretch last year and got over it. I just don't have that kind of hair. I have a friend who is in the midst of a transition. Making me really want to give it a try again...then I get a grip. I'm texlaxing to see where that takes me.  Good luck, girl.



Thanks I'll need it.  Did you suffer any breakage during that six months?  I'm thinking maybe I can handle it because I would wig it the entire time with  2-4 plats underneath.  Texlaxing might just be the solution.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks I'll need it.  Did you suffer any breakage during that six months?  I'm thinking maybe I can handle it because I would wig it the entire time with  2-4 plats underneath.  Texlaxing might just be the solution.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Very little...it was just unmanageable as far as styling goes. It was great for my hair overall. I can't wait until that hair is at the bottom because that will mean the end of my thin ends.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> shortdub78 he is a cutie. Are you still taking your vitami? I think taking an iron supplement would help. My baby is 9 months and i didn't get that much hair loss but my edges are thin.try castor oil. I hope your recovery comes quick!!



thank you!  

yes, i am still taking my vits and iron, but i got other problems going on too.  my cycle is nonstop. i am tired, like my energy is being drained and i am moody.  i have been using JBCO.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Today marks 11 days since my last wash/CW and I am feigning.  I'm suppose to wait until tomorrow but I'm going in y'll!  The next wash will be in 11 days (pre-relaxer protein treatment), four days before my relaxer 15 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING!!
> 
> Can I tell you ladies a secret?!?  I've been toying with the idea of transitioning to natural or at least doing a 12 month stretch.  I am addicted to Reniece's YouTube video and I get mesmerized at the heads she has transformed from relaxed to natural.  Maybe I should try texlaxing first to soften the line of demarcation first... I'm all over the place but I'm soo done with thin ends due to relaxing straight.  Any advice for your buddy??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i say transition to texlax., and start cutting off the relaxed ends.  since you will be using the wigs as a protective style, cut off like an 1/2 every other month.  i know i can't go the straight natural route.  my hair is like cotton candy when humidity hits.  i either gotta be a kinky/coily natural, a relaxed head.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 31, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i say transition to texlax., and start cutting off the relaxed ends.  since you will be using the wigs as a protective style, cut off like an 1/2 every other month.  i know i can't go the straight natural route.  my hair is like cotton candy when humidity hits.  i either gotta be a kinky/coily natural, a relaxed head.



Thanks shortdub78 Yeah that's what I'll probable end up doing...just have to see if my stylist can handle it.  I think leaving the Nairobi Pamper in for 8-13 minutes with the majority of the time focusing on the middle, next my front hairline and my nape last because it's 4a.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks shortdub78 Yeah that's what I'll probable end up doing...just have to see if my stylist can handle it.  I think leaving the Nairobi Pamper in for 8-13 minutes with the majority of the time focusing on the middle, next my front hairline and my nape last because it's 4a.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



how long does it usually take for your hair to process?  tell her not to smooth it out, just let it process.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 31, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> how long does it usually take for your hair to process?  tell her not to smooth it out, just let it process.



She has always done at least twenty minutes.  
No smoothing?!? I have some rough resistant patches..

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Jul 31, 2013)

Mande30 klsjackson hey buddies!! In preparation of my relaxer next week, I did a strong protein treatment using Aphogee 2 step treatment. It was my first time using it and I was super nervous. My hair feels amazing today!! I moisturized and sealed last night before I went to bed and my hair stayed super moisturized all day! I will be purchasing the full size bottles and incorporating it into my regimen every six weeks. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jul 31, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> thank you!
> 
> yes, i am still taking my vits and iron, but i got other problems going on too. my cycle is nonstop. i am tired, like my energy is being drained and i am moody. i have been using JBCO.


 
I am there with you on the tired feeling. I wish I had the cure, I am told exercise energizes you but hey I am too lazy to try it...lol...Hope we both get past this postpartum thing fast!!!


----------



## Mande30 (Aug 1, 2013)

mschristine said:


> @Mande30 @klsjackson hey buddies!! In preparation of my relaxer next week, I did a strong protein treatment using Aphogee 2 step treatment. It was my first time using it and I was super nervous. My hair feels amazing today!! I moisturized and sealed last night before I went to bed and my hair stayed super moisturized all day! I will be purchasing the full size bottles and incorporating it into my regimen every six weeks. How are you ladies doing?


 mschristine
Funny, I did not get this mention.  I have tried the Aphogee 2 step three times, all ended with major recovery.  I have realized that I am sensitive to animal protein and hydrolyzed collagen is the very first ingredient.  I am doing well with the 2 min.  When is your relaxer.


----------



## mschristine (Aug 1, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> mschristine
> Funny, I did not get this mention.  I have tried the Aphogee 2 step three times, all ended with major recovery.  I have realized that I am sensitive to animal protein and hydrolyzed collagen is the very first ingredient.  I am doing well with the 2 min.  When is your relaxer.



I was very worried about doing it but my hair has responded well to it. I'm relaxing on Tuesday after I get home from work

ETA: I'm not expecting much in length retention since I've used a lot of heat and I'm relaxing earlier than usual...my next stretch is going to be 16 weeks with a lot of cowashing and bunning


----------



## Mande30 (Aug 2, 2013)

mschristine said:


> I was very worried about doing it but my hair has responded well to it. I'm relaxing on Tuesday after I get home from work
> 
> ETA: I'm not expecting much in length retention since I've used a lot of heat and I'm relaxing earlier than usual...my next stretch is going to be 16 weeks with a lot of cowashing and bunning


 

16 Weeks, huh? Buddy, I will travel with you as long as I can, but when these roots call you will have to finish without me. Who knows, I may be able to go all the way.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Hey Buddies!  Birthday today.  Trying some new products with my PJ arse...can't help it. Tried some Lush solid shampoo (Trichomania) and American Cream conditioner--both were samples because I bought some henna (Caca Marron). Very, very nice shampoo and condish--I'll be buying!  Going for a Bantu knot out.  Got weekend hair plans?


----------



## naija24 (Aug 2, 2013)

6 weeks post.

Still debating this "transition". I think I would miss having straight hair. Right now, it's a transition/relaxer stretch.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies!  Birthday today.  Trying some new products with my PJ arse...can't help it. Tried some Lush solid shampoo (Trichomania) and American Cream conditioner--both were samples because I bought some henna (Caca Marron). Very, very nice shampoo and condish--I'll be buying!  Going for a Bantu knot out.  Got weekend hair plans?



HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY!!!  

I tried a sample of LUSH B&B hair moisturizer last night...I just put it on a small top portion to see if I like it and the smell...the jury is still out.  How'd you like the shampoo and conditioner??  I also did Bantu knots on my DD last night...we're thinking a lot alike ;-).  Make sure to show pics of your knot out. Other than that, my hair is still in two braids underneath my wig, I just washed Wednesday so I won't be doing anything other than re-braiding.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 2, 2013)

Cattypus1
Happy Birthday lady! i want to try some lush products.  i want to try a body scrub.

my weekend plans is to not look too busted...that's all i got!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 2, 2013)

@Cattypus1

:birthday2


----------



## Altruisticoam (Aug 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies!  Birthday today.  Trying some new products with my PJ arse...can't help it. Tried some Lush solid shampoo (Trichomania) and American Cream conditioner--both were samples because I bought some henna (Caca Marron). Very, very nice shampoo and condish--I'll be buying!  Going for a Bantu knot out.  Got weekend hair plans?



Happy Birthday! 

Can't wait to see your b-day hair 

No weekend hair plans for me....my wash day is Monday.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 sunnieb Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi,

Buds and Relaxed Ladies, I've been going through and great deal of stress this week. Forgive the absence but I hope to get some log-in time tonight. The rundown goes something like this.
Mon - anni of my dad's passing (it was years ago but it still hurts)
Mon night - found out an employee took his own life
Entire week - been dealing with the loss and I've had to take lead on various aspects because I'm a supervisor in the section where he worked
Thursday - mom had surgery to remove polyps from throat...appear non-cancerous but we will no for sure next week.

I'm just exhausted and emotionally drained.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies!  Birthday today.  Trying some new products with my PJ arse...can't help it. Tried some Lush solid shampoo (Trichomania) and American Cream conditioner--both were samples because I bought some henna (Caca Marron). Very, very nice shampoo and condish--I'll be buying!  Going for a Bantu knot out.  Got weekend hair plans?



Happy happy birthday and wishes for a joy filled day and many more to come!!!

Sounds delish. I'm going to actually do my hair today and post pictures. I'm so lazy!!!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 2, 2013)

divachyk said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 sunnieb Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi,
> 
> Buds and Relaxed Ladies, I've been going through and great deal of stress this week. Forgive the absence but I hope to get some log-in time tonight. The rundown goes something like this.
> Mon - anni of my dad's passing (it was years ago but it still hurts)
> ...



I'm praying for you!

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 2, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I'm praying for you!
> 
> Suny



divachyk
I am too


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 2, 2013)

@divachyk close your eyes and feel the big ehug from Canada  On a brighter note you are doing an excellent job of your blog You're a beautiful person inside and out and I'm overjoyed to call you my friend Trust and have faith that before long you will be in a better mental space


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 2, 2013)

divachyk said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 sunnieb Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi,
> 
> Buds and Relaxed Ladies, I've been going through and great deal of stress this week. Forgive the absence but I hope to get some log-in time tonight. The rundown goes something like this.
> Mon - anni of my dad's passing (it was years ago but it still hurts)
> ...



divachyk I'm sorry you're dealing with a lot of emotional issues...I hope you feel like yourself again soon.  I'm sure your mom is fine, try not to worry too much but I know that's a difficult task.  BIG HUG!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2013)

divachyk said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 sunnieb Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi,
> 
> Buds and Relaxed Ladies, I've been going through and great deal of stress this week. Forgive the absence but I hope to get some log-in time tonight. The rundown goes something like this.
> Mon - anni of my dad's passing (it was years ago but it still hurts)
> ...



OMG...what a week!  I have no words.  Please know that I'm thinking of you and sending some good vibes your way. {Big Hug}


----------



## mschristine (Aug 2, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> 16 Weeks, huh? Buddy, I will travel with you as long as I can, but when these roots call you will have to finish without me. Who knows, I may be able to go all the way.



I'm going to try to make it 16 weeks, that will put me at the week of my 30th birthday. It's going to be a struggle but I think we can make it


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 2, 2013)

divachyk said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 sunnieb Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi,
> 
> Buds and Relaxed Ladies, I've been going through and great deal of stress this week. Forgive the absence but I hope to get some log-in time tonight. The rundown goes something like this.
> Mon - anni of my dad's passing (it was years ago but it still hurts)
> ...



I'm sorry you're going through all that. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm new to this thread and I don't know how to add my buddies to my post... 
Update- I'm into my 19th week post and I just ordered the linange texturizer package ( comes with the texturizer, neutralizing conditioner and the mask) I'm hoping I made the right decision. I've never used a texturizer before but I want to start texlaxing from now on. I learned that my previous stylist was using Mizani and I haven't seen any significant improvement in length or health so I'm ready to do this!


----------



## yoli184 (Aug 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe KiWiStyle



Ok...so I'm taking my sew in out on Sunday night. Will treat it and strengthen it until my next sew in on August 21. I wil be CW daily... Im so excited!!!!Will be posting some pics soon. Enjoy your weekend everyone .


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Birthday Hair...Best effort yet on a Bantu Knot out...


----------



## yoli184 (Aug 2, 2013)

I hope you are doing better....that's rough


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Birthday Hair...Best effort yet on a Bantu Knot out...



Cattypus1 that set came out really cute!!!  What products did you use??  Did you air dry or used the hooded dryer?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Birthday Hair...Best effort yet on a Bantu Knot out...



Cute cute cute. My bantu knots don't look like that. Deets please

Suny


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 that is sooooo cute!  How many did you do?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Birthday Hair...Best effort yet on a Bantu Knot out...



Oh that's very pretty


----------



## divachyk (Aug 3, 2013)

AND :blowkiss: to each one of you. You're the best and I'm so thankful to be surrounded by such loving and praying ladies. I could not ask for a better support group.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 3, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @divachyk close your eyes and feel the big ehug from Canada  On a brighter note you are doing an excellent job of your blog You're a beautiful person inside and out and I'm overjoyed to call you my friend Trust and have faith that before long you will be in a better mental space



Now this made me giggle and blush  I thank you so chica. All those things & then some right back acha!!!  Nix08


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> I'm new to this thread and I don't know how to add my buddies to my post...
> Update- I'm into my 19th week post and I just ordered the linange texturizer package ( comes with the texturizer, neutralizing conditioner and the mask) I'm hoping I made the right decision. I've never used a texturizer before but I want to start texlaxing from now on. I learned that my previous stylist was using Mizani and I haven't seen any significant improvement in length or health so I'm ready to do this!



Welcome. I just switched from Mizani to Linange Texturizer too on my last Touchup and I'm a self-relaxer.  I love the product although I was hoping for a little bit more texture.  Good luck.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 that set came out really cute!!!  What products did you use??  Did you air dry or used the hooded dryer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cute cute cute. My bantu knots don't look like that. Deets please
> 
> Suny





Nix08 said:


> Cattypus1 that is sooooo cute!  How many did you do?


Thanks ladies!
I shampooed with my Lush solid poo and the American cream condish samples (I am officially a fan), Nexxus spray leave-in and Wen styling cream with a little Nairobi foam for hold.  The Nairobi was too stiff for me by itself but I love, love, love the Wen styling cream.  I applied the Wen to towel dried hair and used the Nairobi to add some moisture to the ends of each section on 90% air dried hair and twisted away.  I had 11 twists, 7 in the front and  4 in the back.  I've tried fewer but the sections were too big and wouldn't dry even over night.



Lilmama1011 said:


> Oh that's very pretty



Thanks.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 3, 2013)

Finally doing my hair. I'm thinking once a week is enough. Sitting under the dryer dc'ing with Nairobi stimu-sil. I just love the tingles. It only calls for five minutes and that's all i got in me anyways. One week post and my hair feels good so far. We shall see!!

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 

Your hair looks amazing!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> I shampooed with my Lush solid poo and the American cream condish samples (I am officially a fan), Nexxus spray leave-in and Wen styling cream with a little Nairobi foam for hold.  The Nairobi was too stiff for me by itself but I love, love, love the Wen styling cream.  I applied the Wen to towel dried hair and used the Nairobi to add some moisture to the ends of each section on 90% air dried hair and twisted away.  I had 11 twists, 7 in the front and  4 in the back.  I've tried fewer but the sections were too big and wouldn't dry even over night.
> 
> Thanks.



I wondered if Nairobi was in there somewhere.  Is the Nexxus heavy in silicones??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Welcome. I just switched from Mizani to Linange Texturizer too on my last Touchup and I'm a self-relaxer.  I love the product although I was hoping for a little bit more texture.  Good luck.



I'm glad I got the texturizer then, my hair processes rather quick so the relaxer could be too strong, I think. I'm trying to get a texlaxed/texturized result. I'll be getting my set soon and definitely post about my experience with it. Would you say that linange texturizer is significantly milder than the mizani relaxer?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> I'm glad I got the texturizer then, my hair processes rather quick so the relaxer could be too strong, I think. I'm trying to get a texlaxed/texturized result. I'll be getting my set soon and definitely post about my experience with it. Would you say that linange texturizer is significantly milder than the mizani relaxer?



Definitely milder than the non-butter blends IMO. I'm a fan of the Mild Butter Blends formula. They feel about the same to me. Bought the mild, non-BB by mistake one time, used it once with some oil mixed in...hated it!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I wondered if Nairobi was in there somewhere.  Is the Nexxus heavy in silicones??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



First ingredient is water but the second is Amodimethicone. The fifth is Peg-12 Dimethocone. I love this stuff but since you asked I've been doing some research. . Both of these ingredients are cones but don't appear to build up over time. The Nexxus has Ceramide 3 and a number of other nice ingredients. My experience has been great with this product. I love the scent and the way it makes my hair feel.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> First ingredient is water but the second is Amodimethicone. The fifth is Peg-12 Dimethocone. I love this stuff but since you asked I've been doing some research. . Both of these ingredients are cones but don't appear to build up over time. The Nexxus has Ceramide 3 and a number of other nice ingredients. My experience has been great with this product. I love the scent and the way it makes my hair feel.



Nexxus usually is heavy in cones.  Don't get me wrong I do use cones still but try to limit them in my leave-in's and moisturizers.  I like to use them when I'm actually styling for rollersets, braidouts. Twist outs and of course bantu knot outs which I have yet to try on myself.  I actually like my DD's hair in the knots, it's so cute and a great protective style.  That may just be her fall/winter style.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Nexxus usually is heavy in cones.  Don't get me wrong I do use cones still but try to limit them in my leave-in's and moisturizers.  I like to use them when I'm actually styling for rollersets, braidouts. Twist outs and of course bantu knot outs which I have yet to try on myself.  I actually like my DD's hair in the knots, it's so cute and a great protective style.  That may just be her fall/winter style.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Right there with ya. It's the Humectress Luxe leave in spray.


----------



## baddison (Aug 3, 2013)

divachyk said:


> AND :blowkiss: to each one of you. You're the best and I'm so thankful to be surrounded by such loving and praying ladies. I could not ask for a better support group.




Yes, indeed!  We are all holding you up.  Know for sure that in life, when we're down to NOTHING - God is up to SOMETHING!  He will strengthen you thru this, so that later on, you can be a blessing to someone else!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Birthday Hair...Best effort yet on a Bantu Knot out...
> 
> View attachment 219943



that is pretty!


----------



## quirkydimples (Aug 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Birthday Hair...Best effort yet on a Bantu Knot out...



I'm a little late, but...

BEAUTIFUL! And happy belated birthday!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> I'm a little late, but...
> 
> BEAUTIFUL! And happy belated birthday!



Thanks, it's never too late!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 5, 2013)

sunnieb
divachyk
Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi

So late in my stretch ladies (17 weeks post), so I've been applying conditioner roots first (relaxer style - rattail comb and all).  This really helps with detangling.  Smooth like butter... DC'ing with heat is a must! A MUST!


----------



## baddison (Aug 5, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> sunnieb
> divachyk
> Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
> 
> So late in my stretch ladies (17 weeks post), so I've been applying conditioner roots first (relaxer style - rattail comb and all).  This really helps with detangling.  Smooth like butter... DC'ing with heat is a must! A MUST!



Yup!  Definitely a tried-and-true technique when we're this deep into our stretch.  Its so important to keep the roots soft and pliable to prevent breakage.  We are getting sooo close ladies!!


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 5, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> sunnieb
> divachyk
> Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
> 
> So late in my stretch ladies (17 weeks post), so I've been applying conditioner roots first (relaxer style - rattail comb and all).  This really helps with detangling.  Smooth like butter... DC'ing with heat is a must! A MUST!



Totally agree! I'm under the hooded drier as I type and I applied my DC that way too. I have to share this with you all, I added a TSP of aloe vera juice to my deep conditioner for today (kenra plus a teaspoon of cocunut and olive oil and a few drops of peppermint and rosemary oil) and my hair melted on my hands!!! Remember I'm new to my HHJ so maybe you knew it already but adding aloe vera juice to a deep conditioner is my new to go thing while stretching!

One more thing, is any of you doing a hard core protein treatment like Aphogee 2 step the week before your relaxer? I've done the 2 minute reconstructer a few times but never then2 step one. Just wondering...


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 5, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82;18812863]sunnieb
divachyk
Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi



Testing something...


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 5, 2013)

divachyk
Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
DominicanBrazilian82

Hey buds!  I'm chillin' at 14 weeks post.  I'm in the no heat challenge, so all my dc's are done cold.  I just leave it on for an hour or so.

Another thing keeping my ng in check is my weekly honey treatments.  Would you believe that I'm still able to wet-detangle without using my beloved Mane n Tail detangling spray???  I can't believe it myself!  They honey has kept my ng so soft and tangle-free.  Going 20 weeks will be a breeze at this rate! 

Luprisi, I never do a hard protein treatment. The light protein in Motions CPR is all my hair needs.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 5, 2013)

@Luprisi, congrats on finding a great technique that works. I have low porosity so I stay away from avj. ETA: I don't do hard protein treatments. I stick with gentle products like Ion Effective Care. In addition to low porosity, I'm also protein sensitive. I go weeks/months without using protein. Matter fact, I can use a moisturizer with hydrolized wheat protein and it give my hair strength as though I've completed a protein treatment.

sunnieb,  that's impressive. How often are you using honey? I used it last night. I need to get back in the habit of using it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 5, 2013)

Luprisi I do Aphogee 2 Step a week before I relax.  After this relaxer (in 4 weeks, which will be 20 weeks post), I will incorporate them every 6 weeks and relax either on the 13th or 19th week (which will always be one week after the treatment).  I've used the 2 Step twice and love it.  Some use Nexxus Emergencee with favorable results.  HTH


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Hey ladies!  I just picked up my Nairobi Pamper relaxer and neutralizer from my pusher today!!  I'm so excited...he and I will have a beautiful relationship together!  

Come on next week!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 5, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies!  I just picked up my Nairobi Pamper relaxer and neutralizer from my pusher today!!  I'm so excited...he and I will have a beautiful relationship together!
> 
> ...



Woo Hoo!  Watch out, girl!  You'll be too sexy for that hair....from your pusher...hilarious!


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 6, 2013)

DivaChyck DominicanBrazilian82 sunnieb Nix08 Cherry89 baddison

I'm trying to figure out how to tag you all to my post. Is there a quick way to do it or do I have to type it everytime I post?


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Luprisi I copy ya'll each time from a previous post.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 6, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> DivaChyck DominicanBrazilian82 sunnieb Nix08 Cherry89 baddison
> 
> Forgot to ask, have you tried the Ultra black conditioner by Cathy Howse? I came across her website and I'm intrigued.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 6, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Luprisi I copy ya'll each time from a previous post.



Thanks, I've been trying to figure it out for a while .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 6, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Woo Hoo!  Watch out, girl!  You'll be too sexy for that hair....from your pusher...hilarious!



Yes girl my pusher is cute and well versed on the product!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Aug 6, 2013)

divachyk, Nix08, Cherry89, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82

Alright buddies - I'mwondering if any of you have tried DesignEssentials relaxer.  I've been using Mizani Butter Blends for close to 5 years now.  I'm thinking to try something new with this next relaxer.  Perhaps Affirm, or DesignEssentials.  Any other recommendations?

I don't use box-relaxers.  There's never enough in one box to cover 4months worth of new growth for me,so I would have to buy multiple boxes. Cant bother with that. And I prefer to use the Professional Lye, rather than the No-Lye...its less drying for me.  So,come on ladies - lets hear what you're using to relax.  I'm looking for really smooth relaxer, not bone-straight, but a bit more relaxed than texlaxed.  After 5 years, Mizani Butter Blends MILD is doing nothing anymore...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 6, 2013)

baddison said:


> divachyk, Nix08, Cherry89, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> Alright buddies - I'mwondering if any of you have tried DesignEssentials relaxer.  I've been using Mizani Butter Blends for close to 5 years now.  I'm thinking to try something new with this next relaxer.  Perhaps Affirm, or DesignEssentials.  Any other recommendations?
> 
> I don't use box-relaxers.  There's never enough in one box to cover 4months worth of new growth for me,so I would have to buy multiple boxes. Cant bother with that. And I prefer to use the Professional Lye, rather than the No-Lye...its less drying for me.  So,come on ladies - lets hear what you're using to relax.  I'm looking for really smooth relaxer, not bone-straight, but a bit more relaxed than texlaxed.  After 5 years, Mizani Butter Blends MILD is doing nothing anymore...



baddison... Linage Lye just is the business.  Leaves enough texture for thickness and body!  A few ladies in this thread live by DE Relaxer... I just know Linange is amazing as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies!  I just picked up my Nairobi Pamper relaxer and neutralizer from my pusher today!!  I'm so excited...he and I will have a beautiful relationship together!
> 
> ...



I wish you were using it soon!  My hair is Fine but I use regular. I would like to know will it get my hair straight? I have low porosity and I dont need much protein. So I wonder would it take?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies!  I just picked up my Nairobi Pamper relaxer and neutralizer from my pusher today!!  I'm so excited...he and I will have a beautiful relationship together!
> 
> ...



I wish you were using it soon!  My hair is Fine but I use regular. I would like to know will it get my hair straight? I have low porosity and I dont need much protein. So I wonder would it take?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 6, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I wish you were using it soon!  My hair is Fine but I use regular. I would like to know will it get my hair straight? I have low porosity and I dont need much protein. So I wonder would it take?



I'm going to do a test patch to determine how many minutes to have my sister leave it on.  The instruction says 8-13 minutes max for fine hair but up to a max of 20 minutes for medium and very course hair.  I have fine hair too but want to texlax so I probably won't go beyond 10 minutes in my most course areas.  

My old stylist used it over the last two years and it has gotten me straight until I decided I no longer wanted to be bonelaxed. 

I have this huge 4lbs tub and if you want I can let you sample it on shed hair to see if it gets you straight enough.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey ladies, 


Does anyone here use a texturizer for their touchups as opposed to an actual relaxer? Why? What are the differences between the two and pictures if you have them!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm sixteen weeks post today!!!!  PARTY OVER HERE, PARTY OVER HERE!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies!  I just picked up my Nairobi Pamper relaxer and neutralizer from my pusher today!!  I'm so excited...he and I will have a beautiful relationship together!
> 
> ...



Yay!! Another Nairobi girl!!! I use the regular as well and can't wait to hear your results with the pamper line....


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 7, 2013)

divachyk
Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
DominicanBrazilian82
sunnieb

I hope I tagged everyone! 
So I received a bottle of Hair trigger growth elixir with vanilla pound cake scent and applied to my scalp last night. Let me te you, the smell was bothering me quite a bit at first but today I love the way it smells on my hair! I guess I was smelling a lot of garlic and onion at first but the vanilla scent lingers after that and it's just lovely. I will continue to use it but I will apply it just at night! I was using liquid gold but because I gave myself permission to end my stretch anytime after week 20 I stopped using it now.


----------



## baddison (Aug 7, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> divachyk
> Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
> DominicanBrazilian82
> sunnieb
> ...



yeah... most of the growth oils and elixirs take getting used to.  but then, after a while, you don't even smell it...  The results are totally worth it.  I am using NJOY's concoction, and am seeing amazing results just after one month of consistent, faithful applications.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 7, 2013)

baddison I've been thinking of getting Njoy's oil too!

Keep letting us know how you like it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 7, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe when you relax with Nairobi, do you do a mid-step protein treatment?  If yes, which Nairobi product do you use?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe when you relax with Nairobi, do you do a mid-step protein treatment? If yes, which Nairobi product do you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
This last TU is used Affirm 5n1 trying to use it up.  The Nairobi directions suggest the Humecta-sil. I am thinking of trying procta-sil. then again I am trying to use up some stuff so who knows. 

What do you use??


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 7, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> This last TU is used Affirm 5n1 trying to use it up.  The Nairobi directions suggest the Humecta-sil. I am thinking of trying procta-sil. then again I am trying to use up some stuff so who knows.
> 
> What do you use??



I thought for sure you had a Nairobi line-up on relaxer day as the Nairobi Queen around here, lol!  I'm thinking of buying the Stimu-Sil because its highly recommended after relaxers.  However...I normally use Aphogee 2-step in my pre-relaxer wash.  My stylist always used her DC but I'm not going to her this time so I have to decide which DC to use.  I don't think Stimu-Sil is a DC, I'll probably just mix my regular concoction; humecta-sil, EVOO, sesame oil, ROUX PC and QB OHHB.  I'm not sure if I need to do a pre-relaxer protein treatment If I do the Mid-step one.  I need to pull out my science of black hair book.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 7, 2013)

baddison said:


> yeah... most of the growth oils and elixirs take getting used to.  but then, after a while, you don't even smell it...  The results are totally worth it.  I am using NJOY's concoction, and am seeing amazing results just after one month of consistent, faithful applications.



Did you make your own? How does it smell?


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1 @xu93texas @Altruisticoam @yoli184 @shortdub78 @EnExitStageLeft @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Today marks 11 days since my last wash/CW and I am feigning. I'm suppose to wait until tomorrow but I'm going in y'll! The next wash will be in 11 days (pre-relaxer protein treatment), four days before my relaxer 15 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING!!
> 
> ...


 
I loooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeee that video!  It's one of my favorites.  I had to show my hubby as well.  That is my ultimate goal to have long, healthy straight natural hair.  However, I won't be transitioning until I reach a length between SL and APL.  I really like my 4A curls. No more BC's!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 7, 2013)

Cattypus1,

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 7, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Cattypus1,
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday!



Thanks, Buddy!  I love birthdays!


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 7, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> This last TU is used Affirm 5n1 trying to use it up. The Nairobi directions suggest the Humecta-sil. I am thinking of trying procta-sil. then again I am trying to use up some stuff so who knows.
> 
> What do you use??


 
Thats hilarious cuz when I relaxed with nairobi I used the last of my affrim 5n1 as my mid step... I believe mid steps are sooo important....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I thought for sure you had a Nairobi line-up on relaxer day as the Nairobi Queen around here, lol!  I'm thinking of buying the Stimu-Sil because its highly recommended after relaxers.  However...I normally use Aphogee 2-step in my pre-relaxer wash.  My stylist always used her DC but I'm not going to her this time so I have to decide which DC to use.  I don't think Stimu-Sil is a DC, I'll probably just mix my regular concoction; humecta-sil, EVOO, sesame oil, ROUX PC and QB OHHB.  I'm not sure if I need to do a pre-relaxer protein treatment If I do the Mid-step one.  I need to pull out my science of black hair book.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Doesn't the stimusil have peppermint oil. I need to look. Since they dont have a mild one why not stick with the aphogee. I havent read up on using the stimusil so i probably wouldn't.

Let us know what you come up with.


Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 7, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> Thats hilarious cuz when I relaxed with nairobi I used the last of my affrim 5n1 as my mid step... I believe mid steps are sooo important....



Since being on this site i do too. Great minds think alike

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 7, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Doesn't the stimusil have peppermint oil. I need to look. Since they dont have a mild one why not stick with the aphogee. I havent read up on using the stimusil so i probably wouldn't.
> 
> Let us know what you come up with.
> 
> Suny



I'm going to stick with the Aphogee.  I just did my pre-relaxer wash and decided to use the 2 minute oppose to the two step or Nexxus Emergencee...I was just not in the mood for anything extra.  Nappy roots make me hair lazy :-(.  I don't have any significant breakage so I should be good.  I'll do a heavy treatment in about six weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm going to stick with the Aphogee.  I just did my pre-relaxer wash and decided to use the 2 minute oppose to the two step or Nexxus Emergencee...I was just not in the mood for anything extra.  Nappy roots make me hair lazy :-(.  I don't have any significant breakage so I should be good.  I'll do a heavy treatment in about six weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Waitin for the reveal, girl!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 8, 2013)

baddison, divachyk, sunnieb, Cherry89, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82

I'm thinking of switching relaxers as well..mizani butter blends doesn't get me straight enough, regular mizani left my hair dry for weeks after.  sunnieb could you send a pic or link of the Design Essentials that you use?  What relaxer do the rest of you use?

Also sunnieb, I saw you talking of stretching beyond 20 weeks in another thread, what's up with that?  I don't like that I'll be several weeks post for christmas and the end of the year when I want to check my progress.  But I don't know if I'm really willing to stretch for that long....but maybe


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2013)

Nix08, my stylist uses Design Essentials Regular. I get consistent results every time.

Yall are too much for me to handle talking 20 weeks.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm relaxing today y'all... last time I washed I shed more than I was comfy with..

I'm focusing hard on making WL by Dec so I cant afford any set backs... Who is my buddy relaxing this weekend? 

@divachyk I think we are around the same schedule?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2013)

Luprisi, I don't use growth aides often but agree I can smell it. However, it's not bothersome to me. I apply at night so the smell is not as strong by the next day. I've never had anyone comment that they smell anything so I assume the scent is only one that I can detect.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 8, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> baddison, divachyk, sunnieb, Cherry89, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> I'm thinking of switching relaxers as well..mizani butter blends doesn't get me straight enough, regular mizani left my hair dry for weeks after.  sunnieb could you send a pic or link of the Design Essentials that you use?  What relaxer do the rest of you use?
> 
> Also sunnieb, I saw you talking of stretching beyond 20 weeks in another thread, what's up with that?  I don't like that I'll be several weeks post for christmas and the end of the year when I want to check my progress.  But I don't know if I'm really willing to stretch for that long....but maybe



I will be using Linange texturizer when I self texlax-relax. It will be my first attempt at self relaxing after being bone laxed for 5 years straight professionally with no progress at all. I'll let you all know how I like it when I use it. I will be 20 weeks post on Wednesday so I will be texlaxing very soon!


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 8, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Luprisi, I don't use growth aides often but agree I can smell it. However, it's not bothersome to me. I apply at night so the smell is not as strong by the next day. I've never had anyone comment that they smell anything so I assume the scent is only one that I can detect.



So far nobody has said anything about the lovely vanilla scent but I'm kind of self conscious. I work very close to people (dental office). I will be upping my cowashes to 2x a week plus my regular poo day. My scalp is very itchy (may be a good sign I hope)


----------



## baddison (Aug 8, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> Did you make your own? How does it smell?




Luprisi,

Yes, I make my own.  It smells mostly like peppermint (thank goodness..LOL!!)

Here's my recipe:
1 heaping tsp Sublimed Sulfur Powder
3 oz Organic Jojoba Oil
3 oz Jamaican Black Castor Oil
2 oz Organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil(EVOO)
9-10 drops Rosemary Oil
9-10 drops Peppermint

I apply at night before I go to bed, 3x's per week.  I find it really works.  It grew my edges back in just under a month.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2013)

JudithO said:


> I'm relaxing today y'all... last time I washed I shed more than I was comfy with..
> 
> I'm focusing hard on making WL by Dec so I cant afford any set backs... Who is my buddy relaxing this weekend?
> 
> @divachyk I think we are around the same schedule?



JudithO, I miscalculated. I'm at 8 weeks this week. I normally TU somewhere around 10-12 weeks. I seen your reveal - great job!!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2013)

divachyk
Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
DominicanBrazilian82

Hey buds!

Cowashed with Wen Fig tonight and airdrying now.

I use Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp with great and straight results each time. Nix08, I'm on my tablet, but I'll see if I can grab a link or pic.

Divachyk,  I can't believe I'm thinking of going beyond 20 weeks!  This stretch has just been so easy thanks to the weekly honey treatments.  Also, like Nix08, I really like an end-of-year reveal.  We'll see how long I last.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2013)

@Nix08 and @sunnieb, you two need to do a stretchers article on my blog.  No pressure or anything. 

I ordered WEN Fig with great hesitation. I will try to refund it back to Amazon or sell it if the wheat protein freaks out my hair.

ETA: JudithO, I purchased a sample of the Komaza califa spray.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 9, 2013)

baddison I have 2 bottles of the NJOY oil on my dresser. I too saw great results when used consistently under braids earlier this year. I am wondering if it makes your hair really oily?  Do you cowash it out the morning after application each time?  I guess if I keep bunning, it won't matter if my hair is oily. I need to get back on it if I want to make APL by the end of the year... But how often do you wash the oil out and do you let the sulfur mix remain on your hair without rinsing the next day and if so for how many days.  Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 9, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> Does anyone here use a texturizer for their touchups as opposed to an actual relaxer? Why? What are the differences between the two and pictures if you have them!!



Anybody have an answer for naija24?


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 9, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk
> Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> ...



Honey treatments? Do you add it to the DC?


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 9, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Anybody have an answer for naija24?



I bought a texturizer for my next touch up but I've never used one. I'll report when I use it.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 9, 2013)

baddison said:


> Luprisi,
> 
> Yes, I make my own.  It smells mostly like peppermint (thank goodness..LOL!!)
> 
> ...



Wow, that's impressive. I bought liquid gold but stopped using it because I might end my stretch at any point now.


----------



## baddison (Aug 9, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> baddison I have 2 bottles of the NJOY oil on my dresser. I too saw great results when used consistently under braids earlier this year. I am wondering if it makes your hair really oily?  Do you cowash it out the morning after application each time?  I guess if I keep bunning, it won't matter if my hair is oily. I need to get back on it if I want to make APL by the end of the year... But how often do you wash the oil out and do you let the sulfur mix remain on your hair without rinsing the next day and if so for how many days.  Sorry for so many questions.



Jobwright

I part and apply my oil to my scalp before bedtime 3 nights per week: Monday nite, Wednesday nite, and Saturday nite.  I squeeze the growth oil out on my finger, then apply to the parted area.  Then move on to the next part, and repeat.  I never apply directly to hair shaft because sulphur is very drying to the acutal hair. And I don't put too much either, to make my hair/scalp over oily.  I put just enough to touch the skin of my scalp in the parted section.  I do NOT wash it out.  I work out every morning @ 4:30am and my biggest problem is the amount of sweat in my haad, NOT my growth oil...LOL!

Once a week I shampoo and deep condition (either protein or moisture, depending on my hairs' needs...).  And then I do it all over again. I have no adverse affects with this growth oil, or with my application method.  And I have experienced nice thickening of my hair and filling in around my edges too.  I'm  gonna try to stay faithful to this growth oil 3x's application until the end of the year, so I can have a nice reveal.


----------



## baddison (Aug 9, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> Wow, that's impressive. I bought liquid gold but stopped using it because I might end my stretch at any point now.



Yea, I usually stop using the growth oils about a week before my touch up, too.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 9, 2013)

baddison Where do you purchase your sulfur?


----------



## Cherry89 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey ladies! I'm sorry ive been M.I.A alot has been going on in life. My last relaxer was in April, so im almost 5 months post


----------



## baddison (Aug 10, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> baddison Where do you purchase your sulfur?



Jobwright -  I got this one really inexpenive, you only need to use a teaspoon at a time, so it lasts a long, long time...

http://www.qualityshop24-7.com/host/humco/products/product-info.php?pid659.html


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 10, 2013)

baddison said:


> Jobwright -  I got this one really inexpenive, you only need to use a teaspoon at a time, so it lasts a long, long time...
> 
> http://www.qualityshop24-7.com/host/humco/products/product-info.php?pid659.html



Thanks a bunch!!!!!  I ordered. The dag on shipping was twice as much as the powder.  But hopefully it will work well and last a while.  Thanks again!!!!'


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 11, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Hey my buddies.  Here is my relaxer results...my growth seems stagnant...it's weird my hair feels longer, my pony is slightly longer but my hair appears shorter in pictures:


I cut a half inch and want to cut another half but I don't know that I will.  I also just dropped out of the 2013 BSL challenge and will join the APL 2013.  I think my eyes have been playing tricks on me, it's crazy...either that or my back has gotten longer, LOL!  

About my relaxer:  I told you ladies that I was going to let my sister, my previous stylist texlax my hair instead of my usual girl.  Well...epic fail.  I do have texture but i'n not texlaxed, I won't know for sure until I shampoo again.  Here is what went wrong.

1.  My hair was tangled at the roots (i detangled) so she couldn't work as fast as we wanted thus leaving the relaxer in my head for 21 minutes :-O!  Yeah the instructions says for fine hair 8-13 minutes and no more than 20 minutes even for the most course hair.  

2.  Scalp burning and running to the bowl, she scrubbed my scalp to remove the relaxer, my head was so sore afterwards, I haven't felt this relaxer discomfort in years...the last times I let her relax my hair to be exact.

3.  I lost a nice size ball of hair due to tangles but nothing too alarming.

4.  Brace yourselves ladies...I have a f%#...g relaxer burn on my scalp!  When I woke up I examined my scalp because I knew my scalp felt bad enough to later have burns.  I found a small patch in my nape and now I'm terrified that I'll lose my hair back there .  When I combed my hair down this morning and before I knew I had the burn, the comb snagged on it so I may have pulled part of it away from my scalp resulting in detached hair, I hope not.  

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to treat relaxer burns so to not lose hair???  

This will never, EVER happen again...I had a temporary lapse in judgement...the bad thing is I felt nervous and apprehensive about it days up to and the morning of and I did it anyway so there is really no one else to blame but myself.  HELP ME HEAL THIS BURN!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 11, 2013)

baddison said:


> Luprisi,
> 
> Yes, I make my own.  It smells mostly like peppermint (thank goodness..LOL!!)
> 
> ...



FlyyBohemian Here's a good recipe for the sulfur.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 11, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey my buddies.  Here is my relaxer results...my growth seems stagnant...it's weird my hair feels longer, my pony is slightly longer but my hair appears shorter in pictures:
> 
> ...



Paul Mitchell Tea Tree shampoo is the absolute best with relaxer burns. I realize it is full of ingredients that are hair no-nos but this is my GoTo remedy for scalp burns. I used to use it after every relaxer because I love the way it felt on my scalp with my pores wide open. It's a bit drying so you will need some extra moisture replenishment afterwards but I love this stuff. It won't hurt to dab a bit of Neosporin either. Good luck.  It sucks to burn!
...forgot to add, do not manipulate the area...let it heal!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by naija24 View Post
> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> Does anyone here use a texturizer for their touchups as opposed to an actual relaxer? Why? What are the differences between the two and pictures if you have them!!



naija24

I'm transitioning from Texlaxed (purposely underprocessing with a relaxer) to texturized. I prefer the texturizing because it doesn't straighten. I have normal to high porosity so with relaxers I have to work pretty fast or it'll straighten me out to much. With texturizers I never have to worry about that. 

Comparison: 

Here is my hair 7 to 8 weeks post Texturizer-







Here is my hair freshly texturized-






Not much of a difference right? 

Thats just how I like it !


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 11, 2013)

KiWiStyle

You should leave those ends alone because THEY...ARE..BOMB! I  purdy ends!

I think you results are fab. I'm sorry to hear about all those faulty details. As for those burns, I'd go old school and slather them in castor oil. My family use to use castor for just about everything lol.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 11, 2013)

Luprisi, I add several squirts of honey to conditioner as either prepoo or deep conditioner.

KiWiStyle, sorry this happened. Your hair is gorgeous. Aloe Vera Gel / Juice and Neosporin are great!!! I'm telling you what I know firsthand.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> baddison Where do you purchase your sulfur?



You can always order it through your pharmacy.  I got mine through my local CVS Pharmacy.  No shipping! Jobwright baddison


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks ladies for the suggestions!  I have some aloe Vera juice at home so I'll use that.  Hopefully my hair stays on my scalp...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Aug 12, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> You can always order it through your pharmacy.  I got mine through my local CVS Pharmacy.  No shipping! Jobwright baddison



DominicanBrazilian82 - yeah, I tried to order from my local CVS here in NJ, and the pharm gave me some nonsense excuse that they couldn't order it.  So, i just resorted to ordering online instead of arguing with him.  I'm sure if I pressed the issue, I could have gotten them to order it for me....but I just couldn't be bothered with it...or him. SMH.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle I'm late but yes, Aloe vera will help


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 12, 2013)

Talking about aloe vera juice... I have to say that I love how easy is to detangle my hair at 20 weeks post when I mix it with my DC. I started washing my hair in two sections and it was a breeze! Now, if I can find a way to control my edges better so I can stick to the original plan of stretching for 6 months, I'd be happy! I'm currently using Eco styler and CON argan oil edge control but is not helping much!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> Talking about aloe vera juice... I have to say that I love how easy is to detangle my hair at 20 weeks post when I mix it with my DC. I started washing my hair in two sections and it was a breeze! Now, if I can find a way to control my edges better so I can stick to the original plan of stretching for 6 months, I'd be happy! I'm currently using Eco styler and CON argan oil edge control but is not helping much!



I'm gonna need to get my hands on some AV juice!


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 12, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm gonna need to get my hands on some AV juice!



I highly recommend it. I had mixed it with 3 different conditioners (humecto, kenra and ORS replenishing pack) and it has given me consistent results. It literally took me about 2 minutes per section so a total of 4 minutes and the best part is that I had almost no shedding or breakage.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle, 

Your hair looks great! Sorry about the scalp burns. The aloe Vera juice will help. 

You need to get back in the BSL challenge. You are APL now.  Stop being hard on yourself. This is a hair journey, you'll get to bsl. Enjoy the journey


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 12, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> 
> Your hair looks great! Sorry about the scalp burns. The aloe Vera juice will help.
> 
> You need to get back in the BSL challenge. You are APL now.  Stop being hard on yourself. This is a hair journey, you'll get to bsl. Enjoy the journey



xu93texas girl I am not tripping about this hair.  Seriously, BSL isn't in the cards for 2013, I should make full BSL by my birthday June-2014. Like its been said before, it's a life long journey so what's the hurry, right?  I'll get there when I get there and in the meantime I'm going to enjoy my hair and not sweat the small stuff.  Now this chemical burn is another story, it's a full time job trying to not imagine a bald spot when the scab falls off.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle

What did you end up doing?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> What did you end up doing?



I dabbed a little AVJ on the burn before bed last night and it hurt even more but the scab seemed smaller.  I'm going to apply it nightly until its gone.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey my buddies.  Here is my relaxer results...my growth seems stagnant...it's weird my hair feels longer, my pony is slightly longer but my hair appears shorter in pictures:
> 
> ...



Your hair turned out nice and u have gained Length but more thickness. All of the suggestions are on point. How is your scalp feeling?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 13, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Your hair turned out nice and u have gained Length but more thickness. All of the suggestions are on point. How is your scalp feeling?



Thanks shortdub78.  It's thicker because I tried texlaxing for the first time.  I'll know how much texture I have when I wash and air dry.  

My scalp is feeling better everyday and my burn feels a lot better, it doesn't hurt anymore. I've been trying to wait for the scab to fall off to wash but I'm losing my patience.  My hair in general feels good and strong, shedding is within normal range and breakage is pretty much non-existent. 

My next stretch will be at least 18 weeks but I'm going to splurge and either do tree or interlock braids by a licensed hair braider. I'm also going back to my regular stylist because with her, my scalp never had a hint of chemicals being applied afterwards.  Life is full of lessons and this was a huge one for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Aug 13, 2013)

Nix08, Cherry89, baddison, Luprisi DominicanBrazilian82

First off - happy anniversary Nix08!!! :blowkiss:

My hair is annoying me. It's big, fluffy & dry. I used WEN fig and it made my hair feel delightful, at first. My new growth softened and my hair felt phenomenal. After it dried, the hair remained soft but it got big, fluffy and uncontrollable. The weird thing is, it's soft but dry. I compare it to getting a roller set -- you know how sometimes the hair comes out soft but it's a bit dry and you get tiny little breaks when you comb it. That's kinda what my hair feels like now - soft but dry and it looks dull. I washed with WEN and followed up with a quick conditioning session of AO HSR while showering. Perhaps I need a full out DCing session post-WEN. I might have to cowash tonight. REALLY don't want to but I need hydration. I baggyed last night but that didn't do it.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 13, 2013)

@divachyk you are just too sweet Thank you

This isn't the first time that you've used that WEN is it, I'm wondering if there is some wheat protein in there that you didn't realize? 

However, I find that if I am several weeks post that I need to get my ng to dry under controlled circumstances otherwise my hair feels like you've described. Which prevents me from cowashing as much as I'd like because I can't always wait for my hair to dry 100% before falling asleep.


ETA: KiWiStyle your hair looks great!  I too have found my hair growth to seem stagnant at certain points although by way of measurements I know it's growing.  I wonder if it's the curve of the back or something that throws you off visually.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks shortdub78.  It's thicker because I tried texlaxing for the first time.  I'll know how much texture I have when I wash and air dry.
> 
> My scalp is feeling better everyday and my burn feels a lot better, it doesn't hurt anymore. I've been trying to wait for the scab to fall off to wash but I'm losing my patience.  My hair in general feels good and strong, shedding is within normal range and breakage is pretty much non-existent.
> 
> ...



Go ahead and wash. It will help! I'm 10 weeks post. Hair is doing alright. I think I will just go ahead and wait until the end of the month. I found the new scurl. I tried it last night on my new growth.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 13, 2013)

Nix08, WEN Fig has wheat protein - I knew this before using it but wanted to feel the magic as others described. I know that sounds dumb because I know wheat protein is meh on my hair. However, it was further down the ingredients list so I thought I may be ok. WEN was magical, just not hydrating. Perhaps a good dry DC or post-wash DC will help next time around.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 13, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> ETA: KiWiStyle your hair looks great!  I too have found my hair growth to seem stagnant at certain points although by way of measurements I know it's growing.  I wonder if it's the curve of the back or something that throws you off visually.



Nix08 You know, that makes a whole lot of sense!  My hair feels longer and even looks longer the way it bends at my shoulder but when I look at pictures it doesn't.  Something is definitely to this....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 13, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Hey Buddies, 

I haven't formally checked in a while. I'm a bit frustrated, but its nothing a good pair of shears can't fix . What brand of shears do you guys use? I need to invest in a new pair and decided to splurge a bit for quality sake. Any recommendations?

Also, do you guys know any place I can bulk order Flexi-rods? My local BSS's are charging 3 arms and 2 1/2 legs per pack ($4.99 and that was the cheapest)....ain't nobody got time for that .


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 13, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Nix08, Cherry89, baddison, Luprisi DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> First off - happy anniversary Nix08!!! :blowkiss:
> 
> My hair is annoying me. It's big, fluffy & dry. I used WEN fig and it made my hair feel delightful, at first. My new growth softened and my hair felt phenomenal. After it dried, the hair remained soft but it got big, fluffy and uncontrollable. The weird thing is, it's soft but dry. I compare it to getting a roller set -- you know how sometimes the hair comes out soft but it's a bit dry and you get tiny little breaks when you comb it. That's kinda what my hair feels like now - soft but dry and it looks dull. I washed with WEN and followed up with a quick conditioning session of AO HSR while showering. Perhaps I need a full out DCing session post-WEN. I might have to cowash tonight. REALLY don't want to but I need hydration. I baggyed last night but that didn't do it.



That must be annoying! Let us know how it goes if you decide to cowash tonight. I have never used wen so I can't really give any recommendation.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies,
> 
> ...



I got some $20 shears from Sally. I need to get them sharpened. Bulk rods, check eBay?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Aug 13, 2013)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe


Hey ladies...I think I'm finally getting the hang of this hair thing...

I'm currently about 7 weeks post and I have a good system going. Every other week to alternate between hot oil treatments and black tea rinses and my dc concoction. Still trying for no heat

This week I decided to try a different style and did twists all over my head and pinned them up. I didn't really use any holding products so no sure how long it will last.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 13, 2013)

shortdub78

On Ebay as we speak. Also, do you know the brand of the shears you have?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78
> 
> On Ebay as we speak. Also, do you know the brand of the shears you have?



i gotta check

EnExitStageLeft

http://www.sallybeauty.com/barber-shears/SBS-525030,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair12


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 13, 2013)

@Altruisticoam

Very pretty style. Its perfect for the hot weather. How long did it take you to twist your entire head?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 13, 2013)

shortdub78

Ill swing by Sally's to pick up a pair

Thanks


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 13, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies...I think I'm finally getting the hang of this hair thing...
> 
> ...



That's cute!!!  I love those types of styles, everybody can't rock them but you got it girl!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies,
> 
> ...



I just buy the adjustable Goody Professional shears.  It comes with a carrying pouch and costs about $10.  Drug and grocery stores carry them as well as the big box stores like Target and Walmart.   M

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 13, 2013)

Loving - Im 8 weeks post .. dying here!! Hows it going?


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 14, 2013)

KhandiB I'm 8 weeks post too!!


----------



## baddison (Aug 14, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Nix08, Cherry89, baddison, Luprisi DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> First off - happy anniversary Nix08!!! :blowkiss:
> 
> My hair is annoying me. It's big, fluffy & dry. I used WEN fig and it made my hair feel delightful, at first. My new growth softened and my hair felt phenomenal. After it dried, the hair remained soft but it got big, fluffy and uncontrollable. The weird thing is, it's soft but dry. I compare it to getting a roller set -- you know how sometimes the hair comes out soft but it's a bit dry and you get tiny little breaks when you comb it. That's kinda what my hair feels like now - soft but dry and it looks dull. I washed with WEN and followed up with a quick conditioning session of AO HSR while showering. Perhaps I need a full out DCing session post-WEN. I might have to cowash tonight. REALLY don't want to but I need hydration. I baggyed last night but that didn't do it.



divachyk - yeah, i think you really need some moisture.  its gets like that for me too, when I'm this deep into a stretch.  Not sure why the baggying didn't work, tho.  That's usually the "be all-end all" solution for me.  I get my dry thirsty roots back to normal in one nite!... what did you baggy with?  I use my spritz of S-Curl/Jojoba oil mixture.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 14, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Go ahead and wash. It will help! I'm 10 weeks post. Hair is doing alright. I think I will just go ahead and wait until the end of the month. I found the new scurl. I tried it last night on my new growth.



shortdub78 how is the shedding doing??  Did you like the S-Curl??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Aug 14, 2013)

KhandiB I will be 5 weeks post on Saturday and my new growth is already starting to pop. It's this summer heat I tell you! I'm doing well though. I clarified for the first time 2 weeks ago and I can really tell the difference it made on my hair. My hair is getting back its sheen! It was really dull for a minute there.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 14, 2013)

Loving said:


> KhandiB I will be 5 weeks post on Saturday and my new growth is already starting to pop. It's this summer heat I tell you! I'm doing well though. I clarified for the first time 2 weeks ago and I can really tell the difference it made on my hair. My hair is getting back its sheen! It was really dull for a minute there.



Are you usually a slow grower?Loving I just turned 4 weeks today and I almost panicked because my hair last week felt so straight and I'm like "how the heck i don't have new growth, omg my hair stopped growing!" And I washed my hair and did my normal weekly duties and low and behold i fee the bulk, it's like it appeared out of nowhere. I think me doing for flexi rods and air drying in a scarf flattens my new growths very well! When you do a long stretch, any amount of new growth seems tameable lol


----------



## Loving (Aug 14, 2013)

Lilmama1011 I'm an average grower. But every other T/U cycle I get a growth spurt. 

I would love to do a flexi rod set but I work out 4 times per week and I'm sure the set would not last past Monday morning.


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 14, 2013)

Loving - thats great!!  I clarify every other week because I use a lot of cones and use serum and hair grease at times .  It does wonders!!

soonergirl - Hey buddy!! When do you plan on relaxing?  I was going to this week but decided that my hair can be managed for another couple of weeks ..

I cant stretch without using heat..


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!

For all of you that workout on a regular basis, do you mind sharing your regimen with me? I want to start working out more regularly and I want to have some ideas on how often you are washing/cowashing your hair. I currently roller set once a week and my hair is at SL so my options for styling are kind of limited. Thanks in advance!

Edited to say that I also cowash once a week but let it air dry.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 14, 2013)

Loving said:


> Lilmama1011 I'm an average grower. But every other T/U cycle I get a growth spurt.
> 
> I would love to do a flexi rod set but I work out 4 times per week and I'm sure the set would not last past Monday morning.



Speaking of flexi rods, I did a whole set, only lasted a day, curls was all smushed, when I do the four flexi rods it looks like a full set and I can lay anyway i want and it still lasts up to 5 days


----------



## Loving (Aug 14, 2013)

@Luprisi because of the gym I am the ultimate bun queen! That's the only hairstyle I can wear to look decent as I sweat a lot at my edges even though I wear a hairband. I only wash once per week and have no issues with smell or dryness. I just make sure to do a DC on the weekends to give my hair the moisture it needs. On Sundays, I let my hair swang  . On Monday morning, its back in a bun for work as I work out at 5:30 a.m.

You could probably use a donut to make your buns until you get a little more length. I am BSL and I still use a donut for my buns...I take too long without it and I have limited time to get ready for work.


----------



## Mande30 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> For all of you that workout on a regular basis, do you mind sharing your regimen with me? I want to start working out more regularly and I want to have some ideas on how often you are washing/cowashing your hair. I currently roller set once a week and my hair is at SL so my options for styling are kind of limited. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Edited to say that I also cowash once a week but let it air dry.


 
Luprisi-  I work out everyday, Monday through Friday, with heavy cardio (and sweat) on Mon. Wed. and Fri. I just do weights on the other days, so not much perspiration.  Therefore:

I shampoo on Saturday.........I sweat heavily on Monday and Wednesday....I cowash on Wednesday night........I sweat heavily on Friday.......Shampoo again on Saturday...

Wednesday's cowash takes care of Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday
Saturday's poo takes care of Thursday and Friday

I wear braid outs everyday.  Since I work out during my lunch, I have to preserve my hair style.  Before I work out I will gather my hair into a high, loose bun and place a cotton head band around the edges (make sure that the ends are not in contact with the scalp).  By gathering my hair so high, the sweat will not saturate the ends.  The cotton head band absorbs a lot.  When I take my bun down, my curls are slightly looser, but still there.  I actually like my post workout hair better than my morning do.  (I also did this when I wore roller sets.  It still worked, just make sure that the ends DO NOT touch the scalp)


----------



## Mande30 (Aug 14, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> @Loving - Im 8 weeks post .. dying here!! Hows it going?


 
KhandiB

Your signature picture is so pretty.


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 14, 2013)

Mande30 - Thank you so much!! 



Mande30 said:


> KhandiB
> 
> Your signature picture is so pretty.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 14, 2013)

Loving Mande30

Thanks for your suggestions! I think that I'm doing ok. I just have to have a schedule to arrange my wash days and cowash days along with my workouts. I do gather my hair up but I don't wear a sweat band, I get headaches when I have anything too tight too my head!


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 14, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> @Loving - thats great!! I clarify every other week because I use a lot of cones and use serum and hair grease at times . It does wonders!!
> 
> @soonergirl - Hey buddy!! When do you plan on relaxing? I was going to this week but decided that my hair can be managed for another couple of weeks ..
> 
> I cant stretch without using heat..


 
Hey ladybug, I am going 20 weeks. And I am gonna go as a long as I can without heat during the stretch.. I went 2 months without heat last stretch and my thickness improved a lot. Hang in there for a few more weeks girl!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 how is the shedding doing??  Did you like the S-Curl??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


KiWiStyle
the shedding is calming down a bit, and so far i like the juice.  it smells better and it is not as thick as the original.  i washed my hair last night.  i applied some this morning, used my cantu leave-in on my strands, and used my SD nourish oil to seal.  hair feels pretty soft.  i am going to use some scurl again tonight.  i bought it for my daughter, but wanted to try it on myself too.

i want to color my hair jet black or blue black so bad, but that stylist of mine made me feel some kind of way about it.  i have colored my hair jet black plenty of times.  she threw me off when she said it would be too harsh for me. said it wouldn't go well with my eyes?  well i am trying to hold out relaxing my hair until the end of the month, so i gotta do something to it.  i gotta spice things up. i got date night this weekend, so i am going to have to flat iron the hell out of my hair, so it won't look poofy.  if i color my hair, i will do it friday night.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 14, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> the shedding is calming down a bit, and so far i like the juice.  it smells better and it is not as thick as the original.  i washed my hair last night.  i applied some this morning, used my cantu leave-in on my strands, and used my SD nourish oil to seal.  hair feels pretty soft.  i am going to use some scurl again tonight.  i bought it for my daughter, but wanted to try it on myself too.
> 
> i want to color my hair jet black or blue black so bad, but that stylist of mine made me feel some kind of way about it.  i have colored my hair jet black plenty of times.  she threw me off when she said it would be too harsh for me. said it wouldn't go well with my eyes?  well i am trying to hold out relaxing my hair until the end of the month, so i gotta do something to it.  i gotta spice things up. i got date night this weekend, so i am going to have to flat iron the hell out of my hair, so it won't look poofy.  if i color my hair, i will do it friday night.



Yes, I love the smell!!  You can do it, just try to keep those roots stretched as much as possible until then and as for the jet black hair, I've never had it or wanted it so I don't know.  I do believe your complexion should be considered in any color we choose for our hair.  

I'm soo happy the shedding is finally subsiding, now you can concentrate on your growth and thickening things back up.  I'm have some serious work to do on my crown and hairline.  My crown grows the fastest but it also grows very thin, I can see it in my hemline.  The entire center portion of my hairline is a hot mess, PERIOD!!  I have not found a solution to date. It seems to be getting worse and worse...I'm starting to think its hereditary because my father and maternal grandmother has it...BIG TIME.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Aug 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Altruisticoam
> 
> Very pretty style. Its perfect for the hot weather. How long did it take you to twist your entire head?



Thanks...only 30 mins...I was surprised at how quick it was


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey Buddies xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
In honor of my HHJ I bought a stand bonnet dryer today...I am so frustrated with my hair right now...I did a nice trim a couple of days ago and flat ironed for the first time in forever and been trying to wear a Bantu knot out and looking like the wicked witch by the end of the day...gonna try roller setting and see if that will keep me rom having the urge to shave my dang head!  Mini rant!


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 14, 2013)

GrowAHead
Hairroots

Hi buddies - I am 9 days away from my relaxer. I can't wait but my hair is really doing well. Next time I think I will stretch to 16 weeks instead of 13. This weekend is hardcore protein to prepare for the big day. How are you doing? When will you relax?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 14, 2013)

Cattypus1

I've only done 2 successful bantu knot outs.....thats it. That style and I be beefin'. I hope your set goes well....PICS PICS PICS!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 14, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey Buddies xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> In honor of my HHJ I bought a stand bonnet dryer today...I am so frustrated with my hair right now...I did a nice trim a couple of days ago and flat ironed for the first time in forever and been trying to wear a Bantu knot out and looking like the wicked witch by the end of the day...gonna try roller setting and see if that will keep me rom having the urge to shave my dang head!  Mini rant!



I have never done a bantu knot out on myself either and probably never will.  I think it'll turn out scalpy and that's a look I ain't trying to have.  Rollersetting almost always get me back from a hair funk, so yes, I say do it!!! Don't shave your dang head!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I've been able to do it successfully once or twice...I never know what it's going to look like when I'm done...this week has been a HAM!

KiWiStyle

I swore up and down that I would never, never fry my eyeballs under a hooded dryer again...see what happens when you swear!  Lol...eyes a fryin' right now!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have never done a bantu knot out on myself either and probably never will. I think it'll turn out scalpy and that's a look I ain't trying to have. Rollersetting almost always get me back from a hair funk, so yes, I say do it!!! Don't shave your dang head!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
LOL at scalpy! That is the exact reason I hate them!!! I need to learn to rollerset or get a weave...me and hair are not in a good place right now, I just don't feel like being bothered at all.....shame....


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 15, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> I've been able to do it successfully once or twice...I never know what it's going to look like when I'm done...this week has been a HAM!
> 
> ...



LOL, does hooded dryers really burn your eyes???  That's too funny!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 15, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> LOL at scalpy! That is the exact reason I hate them!!! I need to learn to rollerset or get a weave...me and hair are not in a good place right now, I just don't feel like being bothered at all.....shame....



We all get like that at times, you'll snap out of it eventually.  I'm just in a bun,  ponytail kinda mood myself...it's whatever to me as long as its cleaned, M&S.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 15, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Hey ladies!  I did my first post relaxer wash yesterday and it went very well.  I didn't pre-poo because it was very impromptu, my dad had an out patient surgery so I decided to come home and shampoo while I waited. 

I washed with my Nairobi Pamperlizer (neutralizer) shampoo and followed that with Paul Mitchell Awapuhi wild ginger moisturizing shampoo.  I then steam DC for about 30 minutes with my usual mix of:
Nairobi Humecta-Sil
QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm
EVOO
Sesame seed oil
ROUX PC conditioner
AVJ.  
LORD HAVE MERCY!!  I cannot get enough of this power mix!  After that I applied kimmytube leave-in conditioner and air dried using the scarf method.  My hair felt unbelievable afterwards even without M&S.  I am thoroughly texlaxed at my nape and front/middle hairline the rest could use less processing.  My air dried pony is much thicker, the diameter feels nice finally!!  I just now moisturized and sealed using the LOC method with QB BRBC & my ceramide oil mix...my hair is still full even with product in it!!  Because I've been using Roux PC conditioner I am extremely low porosity now so I whole head baggied to be sure the moisture sinks all the way into my strands.  

BTW, my chemical burn and scalp is healed for the most part.  I don't know if I lost any hair but I'm not going to look to find out.  I'm having a good hair moment and I ain't going to ruin it.  Thanks again to ALL who offered suggestions .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies!  I did my first post relaxer wash yesterday and it went very well.  I didn't pre-poo because it was very impromptu, my dad had an out patient surgery so I decided to come home and shampoo while I waited.
> 
> ...



We are going to see my 1st husband this weekend (R.Kelly)....so I have to do something...I'm going to try mixing my humectasil and make the Kimmytube leave in with the Nairobi moisturesil. I hope I feel like you after its all over. My hair is a mess right now....so neglected...

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 15, 2013)

I just had an epiphany....high bun...fake (clip in) bangs....o yeah its going down!!! Lol.

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 15, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> We are going to see my 1st husband this weekend (R.Kelly)....so I have to do something...I'm going to try mixing my humectasil and make the Kimmytube leave in with the Nairobi moisturesil. I hope I feel like you after its all over. My hair is a mess right now....so neglected...
> 
> Suny



Have fun seeing R. Kelly!! Your hair will be fine!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL, does hooded dryers really burn your eyes???  That's too funny!!



I always feel like my eyes are all hot and dry...I really hate sitting under the dryer, it's probably all in my mind...LOL.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies!  I did my first post relaxer wash yesterday and it went very well.  I didn't pre-poo because it was very impromptu, my dad had an out patient surgery so I decided to come home and shampoo while I waited.
> 
> ...



You just make the PJ in me start jonesin (dating myself).  I going to get some AVJ and that's it! (Fingers crossed)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle

Glad to hear that your hair is behavin'. Your conditioning mix sounds delish !


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 18, 2013)

My friends boyfriend lied about getting the tickets to RKelly and i refuse to stand up so no concert for us. And no hair treatment for me....I'm going to do better. Prepoo treatment tonight long steam tomorrow. Yep

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 18, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> *My friends boyfriend lied about getting the tickets to RKelly *and i refuse to stand up so no concert for us. And no hair treatment for me....I'm going to do better. Prepoo treatment tonight long steam tomorrow. Yep
> 
> Suny



I would be so frickin' pissed. Your friends boyfriend would have been called everything but his name that day. YOU JUST DON'T PLAY ABOUT R.KELLY TICKETS!  and a  to him


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I would be so frickin' pissed. Your friends boyfriend would have been called everything but his name that day. YOU JUST DON'T PLAY ABOUT R.KELLY TICKETS!  and a  to him



Lady...pissed is the nice of how i feel. He insisted on getting a vip table 2 weeks ago. Called her Thursday and tells this bs story about the lady telling him if your sitting at a RKelly concert then your not having fun. I was like bs there is no way she tried to talk him out of getting a 200 dollar table to 25 dollar tickets. I had my white ready!!! His *** waited til the last minute or decided he wasn't that invested (1 month in)....i don't know but i told her i never want to meet him. Be a man of your word or tell the truth..that simple

Suny


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 18, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Lady...pissed is the nice of how i feel. He insisted on getting a vip table 2 weeks ago. Called her Thursday and tells this bs story about the lady telling him if your sitting at a RKelly concert then your not having fun. I was like bs there is no way she tried to talk him out of getting a 200 dollar table to 25 dollar tickets. I had my white ready!!! His *** waited til the last minute or decided he wasn't that invested (1 month in)....i don't know but i told her i never want to meet him. Be a man of your word or tell the truth..that simple
> 
> Suny



 Dude was tryna' impress but his dolla' just wouldn't stretch that far .


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Dude was tryna' impress but his dolla' just wouldn't stretch that far .



He came back with more redemption...offered to buy us all 25 dollar tickets. I didn't want to stand. I'll wait for him when he comes to the Fox. 

On another note, i did a prepoo last night with emergencia mixed with oils, sat under the dryer. My eyes didn't burn but one spot on the top of my head did....i despise the dryer. Airdried and my hair is nice and fluffy. May do a quick cowash later so i can add a leave in.

Suny


----------



## GrowAHead (Aug 19, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> GrowAHead
> Hairroots
> 
> Hi buddies - I am 9 days away from my relaxer. I can't wait but my hair is really doing well. Next time I think I will stretch to 16 weeks instead of 13. This weekend is hardcore protein to prepare for the big day. How are you doing? When will you relax?



I'm still on track for Saturday 8/24. Can't wait! My hair has been going ham lately. That'll be 14 weeks for me.  Hot tangled mess!!
Rozlewis


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 19, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> divachyk
> Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
> DominicanBrazilian82
> sunnieb
> ...


----------



## baddison (Aug 19, 2013)

baddison said:


> Personally (since I'm such a stickler...) I have mapped out my year (Lord willing...) to relax using this schedule
> 
> 1st Relaxer (17weeks after Dec 22nd) = April 20th
> *2nd Relaxer (18weesk after April 27th) = August 24th*
> ...



Luprisi, divachyk,
Nix08, Cherry89,
DominicanBrazilian82,
sunnieb


OK.....buddies..., sadly, I need to stick to my original relaxer schedule for 2013.  I thought I could modify the schedule to stretch longer with some of you, but circumstances prevent it.  I am traveling extensively all the way to mid-September.  So, I'll be relaxing on the 24th of August, according to my original plan....and will relax again 17weeks after that to complete my 3 relaxers for the 2013 year.  Will come back to post progress pics as soon as I can.  GO! - GO! - GO! - team 17/18 weeks!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 19, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> My friends boyfriend lied about getting the tickets to RKelly and i refuse to stand up so no concert for us. And no hair treatment for me....I'm going to do better. Prepoo treatment tonight long steam tomorrow. Yep
> 
> Suny



Sorry bout kelly... hows you hair? how many weeks post are you now, my ng is actin a fool @ 13 weeks


----------



## divachyk (Aug 19, 2013)

baddison, I will be ending my stretch soon. I can't deal with this mess. Not even gonna lie. 

SunySydeofLyfe, sorry you can't go. DH and I were going until we found out it's all white. I'm not in the mood to be being all white for the event and never really where it again. I don't do white typically because it dirties too quickly. Or another way to say it, I'm too careless.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 19, 2013)

Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
DominicanBrazilian82
sunnieb

Great job Luprisi! I will be touching up soon. Probably week after next. If I get any more annoyed than I am now, it will be next week fo' show.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 19, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
> DominicanBrazilian82
> sunnieb
> 
> Great job Luprisi! I will be touching up soon. Probably week after next. If I get any more annoyed than I am now, it will be next week fo' show.



It's getting harder for me too, I think I might relax on the 30th, I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 19, 2013)

baddison said:


> Luprisi, divachyk,
> Nix08, Cherry89,
> DominicanBrazilian82,
> sunnieb
> ...



I think I'll be doing the same, ill have a lot of family coming over at the end of the year so if I relax at the end of this month, the timing will be perfect fo the holidays!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 20, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Sorry bout kelly... hows you hair? how many weeks post are you now, my ng is actin a fool @ 13 weeks



I tu about 3 weeks ago at 10 weeks my ng was acting up too. I had an event and wanted to be super cute. You thinking about getting an early tu? I realize 12 weeks will be my max

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 20, 2013)

divachyk said:


> baddison, I will be ending my stretch soon. I can't deal with this mess. Not even gonna lie.
> 
> SunySydeofLyfe, sorry you can't go. DH and I were going until we found out it's all white. I'm not in the mood to be being all white for the event and never really where it again. I don't do white typically because it dirties too quickly. Or another way to say it, I'm too careless.



I was so disappointed and then people are posting pictures makes me sadder. I understand about the white it was hard finding some and i too would have been on a please dirt and makeup stay away. We are taking the stuff back and going to dinner this weekend

Suny


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 20, 2013)

baddison said:


> @Luprisi, @divachyk,
> @Nix08, @Cherry89,
> @DominicanBrazilian82,
> @sunnieb
> ...


 
You know baddison, because I want a fresh relaxer near the end of the year AND I've been thinking that 16 weeks is sufficient a stretch I too may stick to relaxing early to mid September BUT then relax again at the end of the year which would be about 16 weeks post.  I now know that I can stretch and do so easily, I just feel like I enjoy my hair more outside of the deep stretch.  I am ok with a relaxer every 4 months for a total of about 3 relaxers a year


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 20, 2013)

divachyk
Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
sunnieb

Hey Y'ALL!  So... I will be 19 weeks post this Saturday and you know what that means... Time to 2 Step (SunySydeofLyfe - No pun intended ). I will relax next weekend at 20 weeks post!!! Right on schedule.  

Quick question:  Anyone ever do a hard protein and henna in the same day?  If so, what was your process?


----------



## baddison (Aug 21, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> divachyk
> Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
> sunnieb
> 
> ...



Normally, I do my henna the week BEFORE the relaxer, and the intense protein treatment the week AFTER the relaxer.  This way, I know the hair is protected from both ends...


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 21, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> divachyk
> Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
> sunnieb
> 
> ...



I will be doing my two step protein Tx on Monday and hopefully get relaxed the following Friday. Ive never done the 2 step one so im a bit anxious. Also, are you doing a mid step protein before neutrizing? I'm afraid it might be too much protein for me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey Buddies xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> In honor of my HHJ I bought a stand bonnet dryer today...I am so frustrated with my hair right now...I did a nice trim a couple of days ago and flat ironed for the first time in forever and been trying to wear a Bantu knot out and looking like the wicked witch by the end of the day...gonna try roller setting and see if that will keep me rom having the urge to shave my dang head!  Mini rant!



How do u like your dryer? Did the roller set work? Sorry responding so late. I have been going through some things! Lol my edges are starting to fill back in. I will post some pics when I can get on my laptop. For those of us that havent relaxed yet how many weeks post are u? I haven't been able to go this long in such a long time.I give credit to Nairobi relaxer and not being under processed.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 21, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> I will be doing my two step protein Tx on Monday and hopefully get relaxed the following Friday. Ive never done the 2 step one so im a bit anxious. Also, are you doing a mid step protein before neutrizing? I'm afraid it might be too much protein for me.



Luprisi I always 2 Step and mid-step.  My hair loves protein, so it's not too much for me.  I also use Aphogee for both.  2 Step for the hardcore, 2 min for the mid-step.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 21, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> How do u like your dryer? Did the roller set work? Sorry responding so late. I have been going through some things! Lol my edges are starting to fill back in. I will post some pics when I can get on my laptop. For those of us that havent relaxed yet how many weeks post are u? I haven't been able to go this long in such a long time.I give credit to Nairobi relaxer and not being under processed.



I love the dryer...I just hate sitting underneath it...LOL.  Sorry you've been going through some things, I hope things are getting better. Nice work on the edges, I know that was a pain.  I have an edge problem too--evil gray hair!  My first stab at a roller set in 5 or 6 years was respectable but nothing picture worthy.  How many weeks post are you?


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 21, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Luprisi I always 2 Step and mid-step.  My hair loves protein, so it's not too much for me.  I also use Aphogee for both.  2 Step for the hardcore, 2 min for the mid-step.



I will try that as well. I'm excited to see how much length I gained.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love the dryer...I just hate sitting underneath it...LOL.  Sorry you've been going through some things, I hope things are getting better. Nice work on the edges, I know that was a pain.  I have an edge problem too--evil gray hair!  My first stab at a roller set in 5 or 6 years was respectable but nothing picture worthy.  How many weeks post are you?



Thanks for the edge support! Lol I will be 11 weeks post. I hate sitting with my hands under the dryer. I get antsy and just walk out! I take my own polish with me for smudges. Anyway, I've had issue after issue. I got bit in the eye by a spider, minor surgical procedure, etc. Just can't get right! Lol I just washed my hair today. I didn't get to put the color in.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 21, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Thanks for the edge support! Lol I will be 11 weeks post. I hate sitting with my hands under the dryer. I get antsy and just walk out! I take my own polish with me for smudges. Anyway, I've had issue after issue. I got bit in the eye by a spider, minor surgical procedure, etc. Just can't get right! Lol I just washed my hair today. I didn't get to put the color in.



Bit in the EYE! What in the world!!!


----------



## baddison (Aug 21, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Luprisi I always 2 Step and mid-step.  My hair loves protein, so it's not too much for me.  I also use Aphogee for both.  2 Step for the hardcore, 2 min for the mid-step.



Yup, ApHogee 2min Reconstructor is a great relaxer mid-step protein!!


----------



## klsjackson (Aug 21, 2013)

Mande30 mschristine

How are my buddies doing? I've been out of the loop for the past month. I'm 8 weeks post and my hair is doing well. I plan to get a touch up next Wednesday at 9 weeks post. I will visit the salon  No more self relaxing for me.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 21, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> How do u like your dryer? Did the roller set work? Sorry responding so late. I have been going through some things! Lol my edges are starting to fill back in. I will post some pics when I can get on my laptop. For those of us that havent relaxed yet how many weeks post are u? I haven't been able to go this long in such a long time.I give credit to Nairobi relaxer and not being under processed.



I'm glad the Nairobi relaxer is working for you and that your edges are growing back.  It'll only get better as you continue to not stress about them.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 21, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love the dryer...I just hate sitting underneath it...LOL.  Sorry you've been going through some things, I hope things are getting better. Nice work on the edges, I know that was a pain.  I have an edge problem too--evil gray hair!  My first stab at a roller set in 5 or 6 years was respectable but nothing picture worthy.  How many weeks post are you?



I did a rollerset today too and though its not picture worthy either, it's still a nice change.  I had to flat iron my roots because I'm texlaxed now in most areas.  How long do you have to sit under your dryer?  I do about 30-40 minutes on med/hot and then cool for another 10-15 minutes, usually about 40...45 minutes max.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 21, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Thanks for the edge support! Lol I will be 11 weeks post. I hate sitting with my hands under the dryer. I get antsy and just walk out! I take my own polish with me for smudges. Anyway, I've had issue after issue. I got bit in the eye by a spider, minor surgical procedure, etc. Just can't get right! Lol I just washed my hair today. I didn't get to put the color in.



Oh you poor thing :-(.  If it ain't one thing it's another.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did a rollerset today too and though its not picture worthy either, it's still a nice change.  I had to flat iron my roots because I'm texlaxed now in most areas.  How long do you have to sit under your dryer?  I do about 30-40 minutes on med/hot and then cool for another 10-15 minutes, usually about 40...45 minutes max.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It's at least an hour with rollers and clips. If I don't go at least an hour then the spot under each roller where it sits on my head never ever gets dry. I've always had a problem getting my hair dry. The hotter the dryer the worse it is because I sweat like a pig. I'm going to try the pony set ala EnExitStageLeft and hope that makes it better. We'll see.


----------



## naija24 (Aug 21, 2013)

I got a touchup yesterday and I felt super guilty only because so many of my girlfriends were cheering me on when I said I was transitioning to natural. Now what do I tell them?  they will see me as a quitter and addict for the "creamy crack" 

That said, it's so nice to comb through my hair  I actually had my first SSK when taking out my braids and I had to cut it out to remove it :O Insane. I can't even imagine having to go through that on a regular basis.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 21, 2013)

Cattypus1

Thats the only way i can set. I can't do a traditional set to save my life .


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 22, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> Thats the only way i can set. I can't do a traditional set to save my life .



EnExitStageLeft Girl yes you can!  It's easy, I promise!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 22, 2013)

shortdub78

I'm glad to hear you're doing ok 

DominicanBrazilian82

......Or maybe you can just head north to GA and do it for me


----------



## Mande30 (Aug 22, 2013)

klsjackson

I'm doing fine, here at 4 weeks post.  Will not be relaxing again for a while.


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey Everybody!!

Im very proud of my self, I will be 10 weeks post on Sunday, I CAN.NOT believe it, lol
I actually think I can go longer 

What I have figured out is that if I flat iron my hair I can go waaaay longer than I thought .

That is just me of course, Im a heat user always will be , If I could ever have the tolerance to dry a rollerset I may try again, my hair dryer broke so Id have to air dry and that aint happening up in hea!

ahaha Loving how is it going buddy!?!?


----------



## Loving (Aug 22, 2013)

KhandiB that's great. I tried stretching to 10 weeks once and I regretted it. 9 weeks is my maximum!

I'll be 6 weeks post on Saturday and belive me...I could get a T/U then with all this NG. My hair is soft and manageable though so I can go to 8 weeks without any issue.


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 22, 2013)

Loving - I have a lot of new growth, When I scratch the top of my head, man, its like a jungle up in there, LOL!!! 
But I did receive a nice compliment the other day at the grocery store, a lady walked up behind me and said my hair was so thick and beautiful, I was like what? I dont even consider my hair thick, lol, she said it was nice to see someone wearing their real hair in Baltimore, ahahah.  then told me she was a hair dresser (her hair was hooked) said to call her if I ever wanted to get my hair done.. I dont know! HA!!
I might relax this weekend , depending on how long it takes me to get my son ready for school!



Loving said:


> KhandiB that's great. I tried stretching to 10 weeks once and I regretted it. 9 weeks is my maximum!
> 
> I'll be 6 weeks post on Saturday and belive me...I could get a T/U then with all this NG. My hair is soft and manageable though so I can go to 8 weeks without any issue.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> It's at least an hour with rollers and clips. If I don't go at least an hour then the spot under each roller where it sits on my head never ever gets dry. I've always had a problem getting my hair dry. The hotter the dryer the worse it is because I sweat like a pig. I'm going to try the pony set ala EnExitStageLeft and hope that makes it better. We'll see.



Oh an hour is too bad...candy crush saga and responding to posts here usually speed up time for me.  I almost always NEVER sit under the dryer without my phone in hand.  The ponytail set may take longer to dry where the holder sits, just something to think about.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 22, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> Thats the only way i can set. I can't do a traditional set to save my life .



EnExitStageLeft if I can do it anyone can do it but if the pony sets are getting you those beautiful results, I say don't fix what ain't broke!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 22, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> EnExitStageLeft Girl yes you can!  It's easy, I promise!



It really is.  I haven't set in a while and I made the mistake in rolling the sides under rather than over...I think that's why my set wasn't as cute as usual.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 22, 2013)

My rollerset the morning after...not really but you know what I mean.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 22, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> My rollerset the morning after...not really but you know what I mean.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Very pretty!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> It's at least an hour with rollers and clips. If I don't go at least an hour then the spot under each roller where it sits on my head never ever gets dry. I've always had a problem getting my hair dry. The hotter the dryer the worse it is because I sweat like a pig. I'm going to try the pony set ala EnExitStageLeft and hope that makes it better. We'll see.



I feel you on the sweating doing flexirods now and I want to cry its so hot and the sweat is making me ill! !! There has gots to be a better way! !!

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 22, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh an hour is too bad...candy crush saga and responding to posts here usually speed up time for me.  I almost always NEVER sit under the dryer without my phone in hand.  The ponytail set may take longer to dry where the holder sits, just something to think about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You're probably right. I'm probably in for at least an hour no matter what...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 22, 2013)

KiWiStyle

Your pincurls look so lush! LAWD I'M STARTING TO GO THREW HEAT WITHDRAWL .


----------



## divachyk (Aug 22, 2013)

Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
DominicanBrazilian82
sunnieb

Anyone protein after neutralizing?


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 22, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I tu about 3 weeks ago at 10 weeks my ng was acting up too. I had an event and wanted to be super cute. You thinking about getting an early tu? I realize 12 weeks will be my max
> 
> Suny



I think i may tu like this weekend! My hair is to coarse for long stretches


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> You're probably right. I'm probably in for at least an hour no matter what...



I meant to type an hour is NOT too bad...my bad, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 22, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> Your pincurls look so lush! LAWD I'M STARTING TO GO THREW HEAT WITHDRAWL .



How long has it been and are you in a no heat challenge??  I'm considering doing rollersets several times a month and flat ironing my roots, I'm wondering if that's too much heat?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 22, 2013)

KiWiStyle

Until the end of September . When I do straighten my hair is going to be lush and long....at least I hope so because if not I'm going to rollerset monthly and call it a day. Ain't nobody got time to be going thru heat withdrawls for nothin'


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
> DominicanBrazilian82
> sunnieb
> 
> Anyone protein after neutralizing?



This will be my first attempt to texturize my hair. I had been going to a stylist for 5 years but decided to start doing my hair myself. I think the mask I will use After neutralizing is mostly a moisturizing one. It's by alter ego.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Anyone protein after neutralizing?



divachyk - I protein right after rinsing the relaxer and the first wash after relaxing.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
> DominicanBrazilian82
> sunnieb
> 
> Anyone protein after neutralizing?



I protein before I neutralize


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 22, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 @divachyk@Nix08 @Cherry89 @baddison @Luprisi

Hey Buds!  I'm hanging in there and my hair is doing pretty good.



Luprisi said:


> I will be doing my two step protein Tx on Monday and hopefully get relaxed the following Friday. Ive never done the 2 step one so im a bit anxious. Also, are you doing a mid step protein before neutrizing? I'm afraid it might be too much protein for me.



I do a protein treatment the last wash before the relaxer, as a mid-step and then a protein the first wash after relaxing and my hair loves it!  But I also do a moisturizing dc after neutralizing.



baddison said:


> Yup, ApHogee 2min Reconstructor is a great relaxer mid-step protein!!



Hmmmm, I've heard of this so much on here.  I might check it out.



naija24 said:


> I got a touchup yesterday and I felt super guilty only because so many of my girlfriends were cheering me on when I said I was transitioning to natural. Now what do I tell them?  they will see me as a quitter and addict for the "creamy crack"
> 
> That said, it's so nice to comb through my hair  I actually had my first SSK when taking out my braids and I had to cut it out to remove it :O Insane. I can't even imagine having to go through that on a regular basis.



naija24 - never feel guilty about a decision YOU make about your hair.  You can always transition again if you decide to.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 22, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> Until the end of September . When I do straighten my hair is going to be lush and long....at least I hope so because if not I'm going to rollerset monthly and call it a day. Ain't nobody got time to be going thru heat withdrawls for nothin'



Girl you are killing me!  Your hair is probably more lush than anyone in our buddy group...can it get more lush??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
> DominicanBrazilian82
> sunnieb
> 
> Anyone protein after neutralizing?



Where the heck this thread come from?

I protein after neutralizing. Its not a good idea to neutralize later because your hair is still processing cause the relaxer hasn't been washed completely out. That's how ladies get tiny breakage from the ends weeks after a relaxer. Imo

Again,  where the heck did this thread come from? Lol


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 22, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> It really is.  I haven't set in a while and I made the mistake in rolling the sides under rather than over...I think that's why my set wasn't as cute as usual.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle it's easy to roll under, but my hair is always so limp and lifeless.  Rolling over gives me that vavavroom.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 22, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> KiWiStyle it's easy to roll under, but my hair is always so limp and lifeless.  Rolling over gives me that vavavroom.



I know!!  My hair was limp afterwards but I didn't put my finger on the reason until the next day.  Rolling over definitely gives more body.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 22, 2013)

@KiWiStyle

I didn't like the WEN 613. You said it was crap, but my eager behind tried it anyway. My hair felt like I hadn't conditioned it at all. 

The only good thing about it is that my hair is clean as heck. Now I can strictly cowash for another week .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 22, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @KiWiStyle
> 
> I didn't like the WEN 613. You said it was crap, but my eager behind tried it anyway. My hair felt like I hadn't conditioned it at all.
> 
> The only good thing about it is that my hair is clean as heck. Now I can strictly cowash for another week .



I don't recall saying it was crap, lol but I did say it wasn't worth the money and that I won't repurchase.  I must say though, It does get the hair clean without stripping it but so does my sulfate free poos for waaay less money.  Did you use it to DC??  It's a cleansing treatment...not a conditioner, per se.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 23, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Where the heck this thread come from?
> 
> I protein after neutralizing. Its not a good idea to neutralize later because your hair is still processing cause the relaxer hasn't been washed completely out. That's how ladies get tiny breakage from the ends weeks after a relaxer. Imo
> 
> Again,  where the heck did this thread come from? Lol



pre_medicalrulz - girl where you been???  Buddy up with somebody and join the fun!

We been doing the buddy threads for a few years now!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 23, 2013)

I inquire because I'm due for a touch up and I plan to go about things differently. I really don't want to give up being salon relaxed because that part goes so well. The relationship is rocky when it comes to the protein / detangling === she doesn't deep condition me at all. I was thinking of getting my hair touched up / neutralized / rinsed at the salon. I slap on some DC to keep things loose and not matted while I drive home (about 30 mins), neutralize again, protein treat, DC again (for real this time) and air dry. 

pre_medicalrulz, buddy up with us, we'll take you. The reason some protein first is the cuticles are open and the protein binds to the shaft better. However, my hair is protein sensitive so I can benefit from protein treating after neutralizing. And to be quite honest, I'm unsure when my stylist neutralizes, I seriously thought it was the first step after touch up but I'm not entirely sure my assumption is accurate. I will ask on my next visit.

sunnieb baddison Cherry89 Nix08 DominicanBrazilian82 Luprisi -- first time I ever typed this from memory. Normally I copy & paste all of your names.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 23, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I inquire because I'm due for a touch up and I plan to go about things differently. I really don't want to give up being salon relaxed because that part goes so well. The relationship is rocky when it comes to the protein / detangling === she doesn't deep condition me at all. I was thinking of getting my hair touched up / neutralized / rinsed at the salon. I slap on some DC to keep things loose and not matted while I drive home (about 30 mins), neutralize again, protein treat, DC again (for real this time) and air dry.
> 
> I don't have a buddy but I have been reading and keeping up with this thread in an effort to gain more knowledge and make better decisions.  What DivaChyck said is what I have been toying with for weeks now.  I made an appointment to get my relaxer done from my stylist for 9 am today. I talked with her yesterday and told her the steps I want her to follow, and text it to her so we don't have any issues.  I am taking my Aphogee 2 min with me and probably my DC too. I wish I could take my honey as well, but Lord, the other stylists in there already think I'm cray-cray.  Oh well.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I inquire because I'm due for a touch up and I plan to go about things differently. I really don't want to give up being salon relaxed because that part goes so well. The relationship is rocky when it comes to the protein / detangling === she doesn't deep condition me at all. I was thinking of getting my hair touched up / neutralized / rinsed at the salon. I slap on some DC to keep things loose and not matted while I drive home (about 30 mins), neutralize again, protein treat, DC again (for real this time) and air dry.
> 
> @pre_medicalrulz, buddy up with us, we'll take you. The reason some protein first is the cuticles are open and the protein binds to the shaft better. However, my hair is protein sensitive so I can benefit from protein treating after neutralizing. And to be quite honest, I'm unsure when my stylist neutralizes, I seriously thought it was the first step after touch up but I'm not entirely sure my assumption is accurate. I will ask on my next visit.
> 
> @sunnieb @baddison @Cherry89 @Nix08 @DominicanBrazilian82 @Luprisi -- first time I ever typed this from memory. Normally I copy & paste all of your names.


 
@divachyk how about putting a mild protein (reconstructor) with a moisturizing DC (maybe AOWC) over top for the 30 minute drive home. Then nuetralizing and maybe another moisturizing DC when you get home? I would just do the protein before neutralizing again if I was looking to get the benefits of an altered mid protein step. I'd put the AOWC over top because you are protein sensitive. And again because you are protein sensitive I would do a moisturizing DC after a second neutralizing poo.

Kuddo's to you remembering everyone in the group

ETA: Oh and buddies, I'm relaxing next week at 18 weeks post


----------



## baddison (Aug 23, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Nix08 Cherry89 baddison Luprisi
> DominicanBrazilian82
> sunnieb
> 
> Anyone protein after neutralizing?



For me, the mid-step protein is enough for relaxer day.  After the neturalizing, I just use my moisturizing deep conditioner.  BUT the very very next wash day is an all protein routine.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 23, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I don't recall saying it was crap, lol but I did say it wasn't worth the money and that I won't repurchase.  I must say though, It does get the hair clean without stripping it but so does my sulfate free poos for waaay less money.  Did you use it to DC??  It's a cleansing treatment...not a conditioner, per se.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That might have been me. It felt good going on, but stripped the heck out of my hair. I use if for my dd. It works better for her.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 23, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb baddison Cherry89 Nix08 DominicanBrazilian82 Luprisi -- first time I ever typed this from memory. Normally I copy & paste all of your names.





Nix08 said:


> Kuddo's to you remembering everyone in the group



divachyk I could never remember everyone's name.    I need to refer to my iPhone notes each time.  I'd start adding people in other groups and people who aren't even in this thread.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just picked up my relaxer  My crown is itching like crazy   I will shampoo tonight and grease my crown for the next few days in hopes that there will be minimal itching and subsequent burning when I relax next week.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I just picked up my relaxer  My crown is itching like crazy   I will shampoo tonight and grease my crown for the next few days in hopes that there will be minimal itching and subsequent burning when I relax next week.



Is everyone relaxing next week?!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 Are you too?  I am because I want to relax again at the end of the year and frankly I'm ready


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 23, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Is everyone relaxing next week?!



I'm relaxing next week as well. Hopefully on the 30th.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 Are you too?  I am because I want to relax again at the end of the year and frankly I'm ready



Nix08 yup!! 8/31 @ 20 weeks.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm 15 weeks post. Still hanging in there. 

Cattypus1 and EnExitStageLeft which Linange products do you use? Is it the texturizer or the relaxer? How do you like it? I will be ordering for my next relaxer.  Are you using the neutralizing conditioner and the Reconstructor mask?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 23, 2013)

xu93texas

I use the texturizer and I LOVE IT! I think Angelicus uses the relaxer with fab results.


----------



## mschristine (Aug 23, 2013)

klsjackson Mande30 I'm about 3 weeks post, i think..I dunno. I caught a cold this week so I'm laying in the bed looking all pitiful. My hair was super dry this morning. I moisturized and sealed and put my scarf back on and it seems to be doing fine. I need to cowash but I don't wanna air dry with me being sick. Anyway, I will be cowashing more this stretch since I'm going for 16 weeks. Trying to shampoo less and condition more. I'll be bunning the majority of the time too with as little heat as possible


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 23, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas
> 
> I use the texturizer and I LOVE IT! I think Angelicus uses the relaxer with fab results.



So give me your relaxer day routine. Do you use the neutralizing conditioner? 

If I do relax soon, I want to try this product. I'm on the fence about relaxing. I made an appointment to get box braids. But I can always cancel. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## divachyk (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey Jobwright, girl join us. You know I stay recruiting everybody. I'm the wimp of the group since I tend to relax at 10-12 weeks while baddison, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Cherry89, Nix08, sunnieb be trying to show out stretching for like 50-11 months at the time. We stay teamed up though no matter when we relax! I think pre_medicalrulz might join us too? Right. 

Jobwright, my stylist knows I'm picky but she isn't aware of my new touch up day plans. I considered telling her in advance but nah, I'mma just show up and be like, I want to try something different. I want you to touch me up, use my protein, neutralize me and I deep condition & detangle at home. (no further explanation and I hope she doesn't ask). If she asks, I will say, I have a ton of products that I want to use up..in addition, my hair likes being deep conditioned when washed. (the end) Seeing as how she doesn't deep condition, there shouldn't be any lip.

Nix08, great suggestion but see, I'm trying to be strategic without issue. I can see the billboard now, you jacked your hair up because you didn't let me neutralize. The writing is already on the wall waiting to jump off and attack. My stylist is cool but if I don't let her neutralize and I have issues down the road - BAM, that's gonna be her excuse. I just need to dodge like a butterfly and make sure she doesn't try to detangle my hair which is what I'm seriously trying to avoid. I'll make sure to tell her I will detangle it at home. I'm sure she'll be like - OK...hey, she's getting paid the same regardless. Easy money.


----------



## Mande30 (Aug 23, 2013)

mschristine klsjackson
Bless your heart. I detest colds. Every time my 6 year old gets sick, I get sick. I'm still trying to figure out what secret the teachers have in staying well around so many little ones everyday.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 23, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm 15 weeks post. Still hanging in there.
> 
> Cattypus1 and EnExitStageLeft which Linange products do you use? Is it the texturizer or the relaxer? How do you like it? I will be ordering for my next relaxer.  Are you using the neutralizing conditioner and the Reconstructor mask?



I used the Texturizer and the neutralizing conditioner.  I haven't tried the mask yet but I like the products so far.


----------



## mschristine (Aug 23, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> mschristine klsjackson
> Bless your heart. I detest colds. Every time my 6 year old gets sick, I get sick. I'm still trying to figure out what secret the teachers have in staying well around so many little ones everyday.



It came out of nowhere too! I thought it was my sinuses but I kept getting worse..I wish I knew what they did too because I would be all over that


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 23, 2013)

xu93texas

Here is my Relaxer Day Routine.

Scroll towards the bottom. This is my routine from the beginning to end. Only change is that I do my reconstgructive treatment directly after rinsing out the texturizer. Other then that everything is exactly the same .


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 24, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas
> 
> Here is my Relaxer Day Routine.
> 
> Scroll towards the bottom. This is my routine from the beginning to end. Only change is that I do my reconstgructive treatment directly after rinsing out the texturizer. Other then that everything is exactly the same .



Thanks lady! I already have Affirm 5 n 1 Reconstructor. My hair loves this stuff. I'm going to purchase the neutralizing conditioner. 

I see you mix the texturizer with oils/conditioner.  Have you tried using it full strength (no mixing )?
How much texture does it give you?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 24, 2013)

@xu93texas
Here is my hair 15 weeks post (I'm currently 17 weeks post)






Here is my hair freshly texlaxed (I took this directly after neutralizing)





http://https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=9bf94cc884&view=att&th=1406e26164943a10&attid=0.0&disp=inline&safe=1&zwI'm left with a lot of texture once I'm finished, but its a preference. I used it a while (we're talking years) back at normal strength and was left with loose waves. My hair was heat damaged at the time so my hair was HIGHLY porous and processed quickly. If I did it normal strength now I'd probably have more "texlaxed" like results since my porosity has stabilized.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by KiWiStyle
> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Today marks 11 days since my last wash/CW and I am feigning. I'm suppose to wait until tomorrow but I'm going in y'll! The next wash will be in 11 days (pre-relaxer protein treatment), four days before my relaxer 15 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING!!
> ...



KiWiStyle

I thought I was the only one considering a suppppper long stretch or possibly a transition to natural. 

If I decided to do so I will be using the Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse and/or Arosci Restructuring foam to do so. I may attempt a year long stretch and if thats successful I may just stop texturizing all together. 

Just something I'm considering.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 24, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I thought I was the only one considering a suppppper long stretch or possibly a transition to natural.
> 
> ...



Interesting, keep us posted. You may have a buddy or two.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 24, 2013)

Hairroots
GrowAHead

Hi Ladies - Got my relaxer yesterday at 13 weeks. I will try to stretch to 16 weeks next time which will put me at December 20th for my next relaxer. That is perfect timing since my husband's birthday is December 31st. How are you doing with your stretch?


----------



## Hairroots (Aug 24, 2013)

Rozlewis GrowAHead

Good morning ladies, congrats to you rozlewis on your 13 weeks. I bet your hair feels nice and full after you relaxed. Now that you were able to stretch 13 week i'm sure you will have no problems making it to 16 weeks. I hope you were able to retain length. I made it to 24 weeks today. I still have a long way to go. I'm doing alot of bunning this far in the game and keeping my hair moisturized. How's it growing GrowAHead?


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 24, 2013)

Hairroots said:


> Rozlewis GrowAHead
> 
> Good morning ladies, congrats to you rozlewis on your 13 weeks. I bet your hair feels nice and full after you relaxed. Now that you were able to stretch 13 week i'm sure you will have no problems making it to 16 weeks. I hope you were able to retain length. I made it to 24 weeks today. I still have a long way to go. I'm doing alot of bunning this far in the game and keeping my hair moisturized. How's it growing GrowAHead?



Hairroots, I had great retention this time and I could have stretched further but I knew I needed a good trim so I did not want to delay that any longer. Also, the stylist noticed I had a section in the back of my head that is under-processed and she told me what to do so that she can correct that the next time. I am excited and happy with her.


----------



## GrowAHead (Aug 25, 2013)

Hairroots 
Rozlewis

I'm about to start my touch up now ( at 14 weeks)... I was going for 16, but my last wash day was such a struggle and I had such an increase in the size of my "hair ball" after detangling I decided to stop here!  

So far this year I've experimented with almost reaching 20 weeks and it seems as if I get the best results around 14 or 15 weeks.  So I'll stick with that and plan for my next touch up on Dec 8 or Dec 15

Roz I know you're swangin your hair today!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2013)

baddison - did you peep your feature on Relaxed Thairapy? Can't link, mods might get me. 

sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 25, 2013)

Can't find a quote and I'm on my phone but I cut bangs.  Self portrait fail...my ends are rough feeling due to my own neglect.  I need to do better cause it appears I retained nothing this last TU.  Sad face. ..but im digging having bangs! !!



Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Can't find a quote and I'm on my phone but I cut bangs.  Self portrait fail...
> 
> Suny



Your hair and bangs are cute!!  ...and guess what??    I cut bangs a few days ago too!  It's not picture ready but that part of my hair never is, it's work in progress.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 25, 2013)

@SunySydeofLyfe

I think your hair looks fab!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 25, 2013)

@Cattypus1 @xu93texas @Altruisticoam @yoli184 @shortdub78 @KiWiStyle @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe

I have been superrrr irritated with my hair lately and wanted to transition but it looks like I won't be transitioning after all. I was looking through through some photo almums on here and came across some fab texlax/relaxed ladies. I hope to one day be one of them. I am so pumped for my TU now. 

@xu93texas

Have you made your decision between the texturizer or relaxer yet?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 25, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1 @xu93texas @Altruisticoam @yoli184 @shortdub78 @KiWiStyle @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> I have been superrrr irritated with my hair lately and wanted to transition but it looks like I won't be transitioning after all. I was looking through through some photo almums on here and came across some fab texlax/relaxed ladies. I hope to one day be one of them. I am so pumped for my TU now.
> 
> ...



Every time I get that "I want to transition" bug I just think back to January when I ended my first ever 6-month stretch and I get over it!  C.C. For life!  I aspire to be one of those fab texlaxed ladies, like you!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 25, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1 @xu93texas @Altruisticoam @yoli184 @shortdub78 @KiWiStyle @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> I have been superrrr irritated with my hair lately and wanted to transition but it looks like I won't be transitioning after all. I was looking through through some photo almums on here and came across some fab texlax/relaxed ladies. I hope to one day be one of them. I am so pumped for my TU now.
> 
> ...



Girl, I'm frustrated with my hair as well  I've decided to stretch another 4 weeks. I'll be 20 weeks post. The problem I have is that my relaxed hair isn't the same as it was before I did the BC. It just don't want to act right. I also have an issue with relaxing and then wearing wigs. It seems like my nape is suffering, so I need a break from wigs. I would like to wear my hair out , but with my length, I'd have to use some heat.
So I'm thinking about box braids or a weave. 
Growing out a pixie cut is haaaarrrrddd!

So far THIS stretch is going well. My last 18+ week stretch ended up in a BC.  That won't happen again. 

I think I'm going to try the texturizer. I still have a little time before making a decision.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 25, 2013)

xu93texas

*starts rant*

You sound like me. My stretch keeps getting longer and longer the more frustrated I get. My stretch has been going awesome, but my hair has been gettin' on my last nerve. My hair color and hemline is what is irritating me. I have about 30 different colors going on . People always assume I dye it that way.... Its just what god gave me and for that reason alone I shouldn't complain....*SIGH*.

My hemline is *****! My ends are pretty blunt which is good, but the shape is *****! Who in the world wants a weird U/V thing...yes it looks like both UGH! 

*Rant Over*


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 25, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas
> 
> *starts rant*
> 
> ...



Weird U/V thing is waaaaay better than a weird Up-side-down U thing!  I get long "corners" and middle is crazy.  I have a cowlick right in the middle of my nape where the hair grows up.  It only shows the craziness when it's straight.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 25, 2013)

Cattypus1 and EnExitStageLeft 

At least ya'll have a hemline to rant about. I just want some hair already! Lol


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 26, 2013)

divachykbaddison 
sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz[/QUOTE]

I'm prepooing overnight with wild growth oil. I will do the aphogee 2 step treatment tomorrow in preparation for relaxer on the weekend. I'm kind of nervous, I haven't relaxed my own hair in over 5 years!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 26, 2013)

@xu93texas, @Cattypus1 

I'm starting to think we're being to hard on ourselves .


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas, Cattypus1
> 
> I'm starting to think we being to hard on ourselves .



Maybe so....I'm just having a moment


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1 @xu93texas @Altruisticoam @yoli184 @shortdub78 @KiWiStyle @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> I have been superrrr irritated with my hair lately and wanted to transition but it looks like I won't be transitioning after all. I was looking through through some photo almums on here and came across some fab texlax/relaxed ladies. I hope to one day be one of them. I am so pumped for my TU now.
> 
> ...



I was there with you about being a natural but I dont think so I going to master this relaxed thing first!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> I think your hair looks fab!



Thank you. I want thick hair just like you!!!

Suny


----------



## baddison (Aug 26, 2013)

divachyk said:


> baddison - did you peep your feature on Relaxed Thairapy? Can't link, mods might get me.
> 
> sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz




WOOT!!   WOOT!!    I just saw my feature!  So glad I was able to contribute: http://relaxedthairapy.blogspot.com/

Thanks divachyk....it came out fabulous!!


----------



## baddison (Aug 26, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> divachykbaddison
> sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz



I'm prepooing overnight with wild growth oil. I will do the aphogee 2 step treatment tomorrow in preparation for relaxer on the weekend. I'm kind of nervous, I haven't relaxed my own hair in over 5 years![/QUOTE]

Luprisi
How to you plan on proceeding?  are you gonna go for the whole head all at once, or will you do a half-n-half method?  I find that when i relax my own hair, with no assistance, then I need to do the half-n-half method to prevent underprocessing and to get the most even relaxer all around.  Don't be nervous.  Make sure you arm yourself with enough knowledge and tutorials, and you'll be fine.  Before long, you'll be an "old hat" at self-relaxing!!


----------



## baddison (Aug 26, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Can't find a quote and I'm on my phone but I cut bangs.  Self portrait fail...my ends are rough feeling due to my own neglect.  I need to do better cause it appears I retained nothing this last TU.  Sad face. ..but im digging having bangs! !!
> 
> View attachment 222615
> 
> Suny



Bangs look really good on you!!


----------



## Mande30 (Aug 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1 @xu93texas @Altruisticoam @yoli184 @shortdub78 @KiWiStyle @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> I have been superrrr irritated with my hair lately and wanted to transition but it looks like I won't be transitioning after all. I was looking through through some photo almums on here and came across some fab texlax/relaxed ladies. I hope to one day be one of them. I am so pumped for my TU now.
> 
> ...


 
EnExitStageLeft

Thank you, I was getting scared!!


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 26, 2013)

baddison said:


> I'm prepooing overnight with wild growth oil. I will do the aphogee 2 step treatment tomorrow in preparation for relaxer on the weekend. I'm kind of nervous, I haven't relaxed my own hair in over 5 years!



Luprisi
How to you plan on proceeding?  are you gonna go for the whole head all at once, or will you do a half-n-half method?  I find that when i relax my own hair, with no assistance, then I need to do the half-n-half method to prevent underprocessing and to get the most even relaxer all around.  Don't be nervous.  Make sure you arm yourself with enough knowledge and tutorials, and you'll be fine.  Before long, you'll be an "old hat" at self-relaxing!! [/QUOTE]


baddison- I will do the half and half method. I'm trying to decide which half would be easier to start on for a newby. I watched a few YouTube videos and I think I got everything I need. I'm ready to do this, I had a stylist for 5 years and my hair was never past my shoulders. I wish I learned how to deal with my hair in my twenties! Oh well, it's never too late when the change is good, right?


----------



## klsjackson (Aug 26, 2013)

mschristine said:


> @klsjackson @Mande30 I'm about 3 weeks post, i think..I dunno. I caught a cold this week so I'm laying in the bed looking all pitiful. My hair was super dry this morning. I moisturized and sealed and put my scarf back on and it seems to be doing fine. I need to cowash but I don't wanna air dry with me being sick. Anyway, I will be cowashing more this stretch since I'm going for 16 weeks. Trying to shampoo less and condition more. I'll be bunning the majority of the time too with as little heat as possible



Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well.  I hope your cold passes soon.  

As far as what teachers do to not get sick: 1) After the first year, I think we become immune, lol!  I was so sick the first year I taught.  But now, I hardly ever catch a cold, mostly sinus issues.  Plus, now that I am administrator I have little to no direct contact with students on a daily basis.  Anyway, We also know to wash our hands constantly!! Every time I touch a door, a book, etc. I follow with washing my hands or at least using hand sanitizer.  I keep a small bottle with me.  

I have a question for my buddies (and anyone else reading this):  What do you do with products that you don't love? I hate to throw products away, but at the same time, I don't want to use something that will not deliver the results that I like.  For example, I bought the huge bottle of Tresseme' at Target for $5.  It's okay, but not moisturizing enough for my hair.  I have tried to use it several times, but I think my hair hates it.  Another product that I have that doesn't work for me is the KeraPro Shampoo from Sally's. It leaves my hair feeling very coated and heavy no matter how much I rinse.


----------



## Mande30 (Aug 26, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well. I hope your cold passes soon.
> 
> As far as what teachers do to not get sick: 1) After the first year, I think we become immune, lol! I was so sick the first year I taught. But now, I hardly ever catch a cold, mostly sinus issues. Plus, now that I am administrator I have little to no direct contact with students on a daily basis. Anyway, We also know to wash our hands constantly!! Every time I touch a door, a book, etc. I follow with washing my hands or at least using hand sanitizer. I keep a small bottle with me.
> 
> I have a question for my buddies (and anyone else reading this): What do you do with products that you don't love? I hate to throw products away, but at the same time, I don't want to use something that will not deliver the results that I like. For example, I bought the huge bottle of Tresseme' at Target for $5. It's okay, but not moisturizing enough for my hair. I have tried to use it several times, but I think my hair hates it. Another product that I have that doesn't work for me is the KeraPro Shampoo from Sally's. It leaves my hair feeling very coated and heavy no matter how much I rinse.


 
klsjackson

If the product did not have any ill effects on my hair (ie- just not enough moiture) I just mix it with something else until its gone.  If it had ill effects (ie- coated felling on my hair) I stop using it altogether.  My budget-friendly and maximizing-use-of- items mind set will not allow me to throw the items away.  So they end up collecting dust in my stash.  Someone did mention that you could use old conditioner and shampoo for bathroom cleaners.  I have not tried this yet.  I need to find something to do with this stuff, but I can't bring myself to toss it.  Maybe as bodywash.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 26, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Can't find a quote and I'm on my phone but I cut bangs.  Self portrait fail...my ends are rough feeling due to my own neglect.  I need to do better cause it appears I retained nothing this last TU.  Sad face. ..but im digging having bangs! !!
> 
> Suny



Love the bangs! What have u not been doing to your ends? U have such a lovely smile!


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello Ladies!!

So I ended up relaxing yesterday, turned out very good!! I was 10 weeks post , which is a certified miracle for me  - I also tried the LOCO method and must say it is perfect for my hair   I did Water, Jojoba Oil,  Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Intense Moisture Creme , then Coconut Oil - I love how my hair airdried, and my flat iron turned out wonderful 

If there are any newly relaxed ladies that would like to buddy up let me know, I will be going between 10 and 12 weeks this time around.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 26, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Love the bangs! What have u not been doing to your ends? U have such a lovely smile!



Thank you. Thank you!!!  I havent been doing anything. .no m/s' ing no tucking no nothing.

Suny


----------



## baddison (Aug 26, 2013)

*Luprisi
divachyk
sunnieb
DominicanBrazilian82
Nix08
Cherry89
Jobwright
pre_medicalrulz


OK, TEAM_18WEEKS!!!  If you relaxed last weekend or this weekend, our next, third, and FINAL 18WEEK relaxer for the year 2013 falls on or around SATURDAY, DECEMBER 21st.  

Just in time for Christmas!! :woohoo: 

Take a bow ladies, we are the stretching samurai!! LOL!!   

Lets see those progress shots!!! (...myself included..LOL!!) *


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 26, 2013)

baddison. I'M IN!!!!!  LETS DO THIS!!!!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 26, 2013)

baddison said:


> Luprisi
> divachyk
> sunnieb
> DominicanBrazilian82
> ...



I am so ready. ..I am dc'ing now and will steam it in. .I MAY make the time on Wednesday.   I'm thinking the high of a fresh relaxer will give me energy on thursday after the late night.


----------



## mschristine (Aug 26, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well.  I hope your cold passes soon.
> 
> As far as what teachers do to not get sick: 1) After the first year, I think we become immune, lol!  I was so sick the first year I taught.  But now, I hardly ever catch a cold, mostly sinus issues.  Plus, now that I am administrator I have little to no direct contact with students on a daily basis.  Anyway, We also know to wash our hands constantly!! Every time I touch a door, a book, etc. I follow with washing my hands or at least using hand sanitizer.  I keep a small bottle with me.
> 
> I have a question for my buddies (and anyone else reading this):  What do you do with products that you don't love? I hate to throw products away, but at the same time, I don't want to use something that will not deliver the results that I like.  For example, I bought the huge bottle of Tresseme' at Target for $5.  It's okay, but not moisturizing enough for my hair.  I have tried to use it several times, but I think my hair hates it.  Another product that I have that doesn't work for me is the KeraPro Shampoo from Sally's. It leaves my hair feeling very coated and heavy no matter how much I rinse.



I'm feeling a lot better! Hopefully I'll be 100% in a couple of days. I also bought tresseme and it was not for me. To use it up, I mix it in my daily moisturizing spritz with some glycerin and that works well or I use it as a prepoo and it works well for that too. I use shampoos I don't like  to shave my legs and that works out well too.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 26, 2013)

Luprisi sunnieb DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright pre_medicalrulz - my TU is Thursday of this week. Why do I have the I wanna cut my hair emotions every time I lead into a TU but I always chicken out. I'm thinking of trying Feye's method & cut it myself. I know many of you do this without issue but I'm a bit clumsy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 26, 2013)

divachyk

I thought you were going to trim when you reached WL? Your ends don't look bad at all, may I ask why you want to cut?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk
> 
> I thought you were going to trim when you reached WL? Your ends don't look bad at all, may I ask why you want to cut?



EnExitStageLeft, girl pay me no attention. I do this often and dh hears it all the time. I just don't post my thoughts openly since I'm wishy washy. Honestly - my personality is to not nurse tired ends. I like manicured ends, nothing compares. It pains me each TU to let it go on and on. I'm trying to be patient but...that, I lack. Plus, I want a U shape but don't want to give up the length to reshape. I just want a change to spice things up. ETA: Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 26, 2013)

divachyk

Girl, I got offended as if it was my hair you were cutting. Your hair is so pretty and I would hate for your to lose that awesome length. Maybe you can use Saludable84's dusting technique to receive the U shape you want without sacrificing that gorgeous length of yours. 

Here is a link: http://smoothcuticles.wordpress.com/2013/08/13/maintaining-a-hemline-turning-my-v-into-a-u/

I plan to try it out with my TU in Sept.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 26, 2013)

Awesome blog post Saludable84! Thanks for the lank EnExitStageLeft. Good looking out. Girl, I won't cut your hair without your permission.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 27, 2013)

divachyk

I so appreciate it


----------



## divachyk (Aug 27, 2013)

Ladies - I'm looking for a good article that I can repost on Disodium EDTA. Anyone have one or know where I can find one?? I suppose I can post this in the random thoughts or dumb question thread but thought I start here.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 27, 2013)

@divachyk that's all I've got
http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2013/07/ingredient-spotlight-pt-2-disodium-edta.html


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 27, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Thank you. Thank you!!!  I havent been doing anything. .no m/s' ing no tucking no nothing.
> 
> Suny



Another bang shot! Im in love.  I should have done this sooner

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 27, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl KiWiStyle

Ladies, do any of you have any tips on a dry roller wrap?  I used the instyler the other day, not so bad the brush was soft, I was scared tho but it doesn't seem it caused any harm....I didn't like it doesn't have a temperature control...anyhoo...I don't feel like washing my hair, but have plans for the day, I was thinking of using the Caruso rollers, saran wrap and then sitting  under the dryer, anybody got a easier fast way they can think of?  TIA!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 27, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl KiWiStyle
> 
> Ladies, do any of you have any tips on a dry roller wrap?  I used the instyler the other day, not so bad the brush was soft, I was scared tho but it doesn't seem it caused any harm....I didn't like it doesn't have a temperature control...anyhoo...I don't feel like washing my hair, but have plans for the day, I was thinking of using the Caruso rollers, saran wrap and then sitting  under the dryer, anybody got a easier fast way they can think of?  TIA!!



we are on the same track.  i have hot rollers that i use, i can't use the caruso, my hair will be limp.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 27, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl KiWiStyle
> 
> Ladies, do any of you have any tips on a dry roller wrap?  I used the instyler the other day, not so bad the brush was soft, I was scared tho but it doesn't seem it caused any harm....I didn't like it doesn't have a temperature control...anyhoo...I don't feel like washing my hair, but have plans for the day, I was thinking of using the Caruso rollers, saran wrap and then sitting  under the dryer, anybody got a easier fast way they can think of?  TIA!!



Hey, loving the bangs on you! I can't help with any advice or tips for today. But I have my eyes set on the Conair Xtreme Instant Heat Ceramic Hot Rollers.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Aug 27, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> we are on the same track.  i have hot rollers that i use, i can't use the caruso, my hair will be limp.



I was thinking about limp hair but I used the Caruso rollers.  Im going to leave them in until a hour before we go and wrap my hair while I get ready.  Hoping for good results.  If these dont do it im going to dry the hot rollers.

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 27, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl KiWiStyle
> 
> Ladies, do any of you have any tips on a dry roller wrap?  I used the instyler the other day, not so bad the brush was soft, I was scared tho but it doesn't seem it caused any harm....I didn't like it doesn't have a temperature control...anyhoo...I don't feel like washing my hair, but have plans for the day, I was thinking of using the Caruso rollers, saran wrap and then sitting  under the dryer, anybody got a easier fast way they can think of?  TIA!!



Dry hair and Bantu knot-outs on previously curled hair works like champ for me.  I've also done a kind of doughnut with a scrunchie or a couple of scrunchies.  I just pull the length of my hair through the scrunchie like I'm going to make a ponytail and keep wrapping the pony under and through the scrunchie until I run our of hair, cover with a bonnet and go to bed.  Makes for great sleeping and a nice curl when I pull off the scrunchie.  You could add a little bit of moisture and sit under a cool dryer for a bit to set.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm wearing a ball cap today and under that cap are 9 horizontal parts with tiny ponytail holders in anticipation of tonights relaxer  I'm so excited.  I fully detangled last night and put out my relaxer, towel, sprush, ear protectors, neutralizing poo, and protein conditioner.  I reviewed my notes to remind myself to put music on, set the timer, no acv rinse until the very end, etc.  
I just remembered that the acv I have in my shower stall has rosemary in there and I don't want to use that one.  
I'm so hoping it turns out good.  I'm sticking with with mizani butter blends and the new container says that it straightens better than the last so we'll see.  
It's been about 18 weeks I really hope I'm happy with my retention, REALLY hope so


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 28, 2013)

sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89 divachyk Luprisi pre_medicalrulz

I finally did my 2-Step last night!  I won't really know how it came out until I wash my DC out (overnight with HV Strinnilah) and rollerset.  I am still relaxing this weekend for sure!  Ready to rollerset without flat ironing again!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 28, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl KiWiStyle
> 
> Ladies, do any of you have any tips on a dry roller wrap?  I used the instyler the other day, not so bad the brush was soft, I was scared tho but it doesn't seem it caused any harm....I didn't like it doesn't have a temperature control...anyhoo...I don't feel like washing my hair, but have plans for the day, I was thinking of using the Caruso rollers, saran wrap and then sitting  under the dryer, anybody got a easier fast way they can think of?  TIA!!



I have no experience with any of the rollers mentioned but I have roller wrapped a year or so back.  I think lightly using a serum and a good dryer that gets hot and has excellent air flow to get it done fast is key otherwise you could just sweat your wrap out underneath the plastic.  So to answer your question, your way is the only way I know to do it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 28, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> sunnieb Nix08 baddison Cherry89 divachyk Luprisi pre_medicalrulz
> 
> I finally did my 2-Step last night!  I won't really know how it came out until I wash my DC out (overnight with HV Strinnilah) and rollerset.  I am still relaxing this weekend for sure!  Ready to rollerset without flat ironing again!



I did my 2 step on Monday and I liked it a lot!! I will continue to do it every 6 weeks from now on. Are you oiling your scalp? I didn't this time because it makes my scalp to itch.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 28, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I'm wearing a ball cap today and under that cap are 9 horizontal parts with tiny ponytail holders in anticipation of tonights relaxer  I'm so excited.  I fully detangled last night and put out my relaxer, towel, sprush, ear protectors, neutralizing poo, and protein conditioner.  I reviewed my notes to remind myself to put music on, set the timer, no acv rinse until the very end, etc.
> I just remembered that the acv I have in my shower stall has rosemary in there and I don't want to use that one.
> I'm so hoping it turns out good.  I'm sticking with with mizani butter blends and the new container says that it straightens better than the last so we'll see.
> It's been about 18 weeks I really hope I'm happy with my retention, REALLY hope so



Yeah!! I'm relaxing either Friday or Saturday!!! I'm kind of intrigued by your horizontal parts with ponytail holders. Are you still doing the half and half method?


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 28, 2013)

@Luprisi I don't do the half and half method. Patience is not my strong suit so when I start my relaxer I know in 30 minutes, I'm all straight. I do horizontal pre parts then when I'm applying relaxer I apply relaxer at the top and bottom of each part and apply my relaxer vertically within each horizontal part (hopefully that's clear). Sunnieb has a fotki where she shows how she does about 50 twists so her entire head is pre parted and she just lifts the twists and applies relaxer it looks like a great way of doing it...lazy me just can't commit to doing all of the twists before hand


I almost forgot to get out my cape for when I rinse. Plus I put out my avg for my dc...I always apply avg to my scalp during my post relaxer steamed DC. I've added water to my DC, now I'm going to apply wgo to my ends and wait for the kids to go to bed


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 28, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Luprisi I don't do the half and half method. Patience is not my strong suit so when I start my relaxer I know in 30 minutes, I'm all straight. I do horizontal pre parts then when I'm applying relaxer I apply relaxer at the top and bottom of each part and apply my relaxer vertically within each horizontal part (hopefully that's clear). Sunnieb has a fotki where she shows how she does about 50 twists so her entire head is pre parted and she just lifts the twists and applies relaxer it looks like a great way of doing it...lazy me just can't commit to doing all of the twists before hand
> 
> 
> I almost forgot to get out my cape for when I rinse. Plus I put out my avg for my dc...I always apply avg to my scalp during my post relaxer steamed DC. I've added water to my DC, now I'm going to apply wgo to my ends and wait for the kids to go to bed



I see, since ill be texturizing leaving mine for 30 minutes would be too much. I'm planning on doing twist ( not 50 though lol ). I love adding aloe vera to my DC. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 28, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> I did my 2 step on Monday and I liked it a lot!! I will continue to do it every 6 weeks from now on. Are you oiling your scalp? I didn't this time because it makes my scalp to itch.



Luprisi I did not oil my scalp or hair.  I clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe and applied the 2 Step.  After rinsing I DC'd (still DC'ing) with Strinillah.  I was actually thinking about adding oil but decided against in case the treatment wouldn't take.  When do you relax?


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 28, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> I see, since ill be texturizing leaving mine for 30 minutes would be too much. I'm planning on doing twist ( not 50 though lol ). I love adding aloe vera to my DC. Let us know how it goes.


 
I don't leave it for a full 30 (well not every time )...Oh and I don't oil my scalp either. Just the perimeter of my head and ends.

DominicanBrazilian82 did you relax already?


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 28, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Luprisi I did not oil my scalp or hair.  I clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe and applied the 2 Step.  After rinsing I DC'd (still DC'ing) with Strinillah.  I was actually thinking about adding oil but decided against in case the treatment wouldn't take.  When do you relax?



Either Friday or Saturday. I clarified as well but added oils to the DC. I then blew dried on low and flat ironed on low heat as well to make it easier to part my hair. Looking back though I think I should've roller set as I've been doing lately.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 28, 2013)

divachykbaddison 
sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz[/QUOTE]

Ok buddies, so who uses henna on their hair?? I bought henna for the first time this week and I'm wondering how much longer after my relaxer should I wait to do it. I got the lush caca noir and I've never used henna so Im hoping to get suggestions from you if possible.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 28, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> divachykbaddison
> sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz



Ok buddies, so use henna on their hair?? I bought henna for the first time this week and I'm wondering how much longer after my relaxer should I wait to do it. I got the lush caca noir and I've never used henna so Im hoping to get suggestions from you if possible.[/QUOTE]

My question as well... Bought some last week.  Wanted to henna and protein same day.  But I didn't get a response from those who know more.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 28, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Ok buddies, so use henna on their hair?? I bought henna for the first time this week and I'm wondering how much longer after my relaxer should I wait to do it. I got the lush caca noir and I've never used henna so Im hoping to get suggestions from you if possible.



My question as well... Bought some last week.  Wanted to henna and protein same day.  But I didn't get a response from those who know more.[/QUOTE]

I have not used henna but I did try cassia.  It was OKAY.  I have thin strands, medium density, normal porosity. My hair was stronger after but no magic happened. Not for me anyway.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 28, 2013)

Something freaky is going on with the quotes.  But thanks Jobwright


----------



## baddison (Aug 29, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> divachykbaddison
> sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz



Ok buddies, so who uses henna on their hair?? I bought henna for the first time this week and I'm wondering how much longer after my relaxer should I wait to do it. I got the lush caca noir and I've never used henna so Im hoping to get suggestions from you if possible.[/QUOTE]


Oooo....ME!! ME!!  I'm a certified henna-head!! LOL!!  Been henna'ing monthly for about 5 years now.  I just love all that henna does for my hair.  I ONLY use one single brand of henna exclusively: GODREJ NUPUR HENNA.  Its 100% pure natural Mehendi (henna) with 9 additional indian herbs that work wonders for hair and scalp.  http://www.godrejnupur.com/newnupur.php

No wonder those Indian ladies have such beautiful hair!!!  I henna on the second Friday nite of each month.  I sleep with it, and then on Sat. morning, I proceed with my Moisturizing regimen.  Henna is a wonder for me.  My hair is thicker, stronger, and has such a beautiful tint in the sunlight.

For the most part, my henna treatment ususally falls on the week before my relaxer 3 times per year.  The henna coating on my hair is probably the most significant reason why I never get bone straight, and always end up with a texlaxed result. The other reason is because I use MILD formulas...


----------



## baddison (Aug 29, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Something freaky is going on with the quotes.  But thanks Jobwright



YUP!! I noticed it too.  quotes are not in the "grey shaded" box anymore, only the @mentions are there.  Its strange, indeed.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone notice excessive shedding around relax time? I feel like I lost all my hair after washing and setting today!  My next stretch won't be longer than 13 weeks from now on.  Hair sheds way too much.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 29, 2013)

divachyk baddison Luprisi DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright pre_medicalrulz

Hey buds!  Just wanted to checked in with ya'll.  I'll be 18 weeks post tomorrow and don't know when I'll relax.  I haven't even bought my relaxer kit yet.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Aug 29, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Ok buddies, so use henna on their hair?? I bought henna for the first time this week and I'm wondering how much longer after my relaxer should I wait to do it. I got the lush caca noir and I've never used henna so Im hoping to get suggestions from you if possible.



My question as well... Bought some last week.  Wanted to henna and protein same day.  But I didn't get a response from those who know more.[/QUOTE]


I did this once, I wouldn't suggest it even as someone whose hair loves protein. It will take time to get the moisture level in your hair back up. At least give it a week apart


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 29, 2013)

baddison

Thanks for the link. I saw someone on YouTube using that brand. I think I'll wait 1-2 weeks after relaxing to henna.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 29, 2013)

ScorpioLove said:


> My question as well... Bought some last week.  Wanted to henna and protein same day.  But I didn't get a response from those who know more.




I did this once, I wouldn't suggest it even as someone whose hair loves protein. It will take time to get the moisture level in your hair back up. At least give it a week apart[/QUOTE]

That's my main concern that I'd dry my hair. I'm planning on waiting just a week or two to try it.


----------



## Renewed1 (Aug 29, 2013)

I just colored my hair two weeks ago.  So I'm going to wait until the labor day weekend to relax my hair.  I'll be 9 weeks post.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 30, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Anyone notice excessive shedding around relax time? I feel like I lost all my hair after washing and setting today!  My next stretch won't be longer than 13 weeks from now on.  Hair sheds way too much.



Bump bump!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 30, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 to be honest I haven't noticed excess shedding...I do tea rinses though, so I don't know if that changes things.  Before I relax I do detangle more thoroughly and will get increased hair fall but I think that's because I'm not so thorough otherwise.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 to be honest I haven't noticed excess shedding...I do tea rinses though, so I don't know if that changes things.  Before I relax I do detangle more thoroughly and will get increased hair fall but I think that's because I'm not so thorough otherwise.



Nix08 I am interested and curious about tea rinses.  I know there is a whole thread dedicated to this, but fellow buddy   can you give me a short rundown of the teas you use and what you do before and after?


----------



## destinyseeker (Aug 30, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Bump bump!



I just had the same in my last wash.... Not going past 10 weeks next time as that seem to be the turning point.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 30, 2013)

@DominicanBrazilian82 Oh Yes, teas are the best thing Granted everyone is different but black tea is a nono for me However nettle, black tea and green tea are good teas that reduce shedding. 
Then you've got teas for hair health, mosturizing: marshmallow root, slippery elm, irish moss, hibiscus.
Somewhat strengthening: horsetail, burdock root
Stimulating: rosemary, lavendar, peppermint, rooibos
Color: hibiscus, rosehip, rooibos
Then you've got aryuvedics bhringaraj, amla and more
I'm one of those that mixes almost everything together, (various teas) including coffee and coconut milk

Like usual I tend to give too much info and cause people to be overwhelmed But teas are fun...I have about 28 teas that I use. Decide what you want to achieve and then you can select the teas you buy based on what you want to achieve. Next on my list to buy is Sage - it helps the colour from the other teas take


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm 16 weeks post. This has been a good stretch so far.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 30, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm 16 weeks post. This has been a good stretch so far.



Congratulations xu93texas!!  16 weeks post is no easy feat.  How long are you planning to stretch??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## D242 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello everyone! First time posting on this site but do guys use normal strength relaxer after a long stretch? I'll be  relaxing at 17wks 2mrw & was wondering if my hair would be underproceesed if I used normal strength.

P.S. This has been the longest, crucial stretch ever in my life


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Congratulations xu93texas!!  16 weeks post is no easy feat.  How long are you planning to stretch??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks!
I'm taking it week by week.  I would like to go 6 months just to see if I can.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82 Oh Yes, teas are the best thing Granted everyone is different but black tea is a nono for me However nettle, black tea and green tea are good teas that reduce shedding.
> Then you've got teas for hair health, mosturizing: marshmallow root, slippery elm, irish moss, hibiscus.
> Somewhat strengthening: horsetail, burdock root
> Stimulating: rosemary, lavendar, peppermint, rooibos
> ...



Thank you thank you thank you!!! More is better in this instance.  So just steep and pour over my head (when cool of course)?  Final rinse? Or DC after? Nix08


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 30, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 You can use it as a pre poo, a post or midwash rinse (that what I do), it can be used under your regular DC.  And some you can use as a final leave in rinse.  Or you can mix up some tea with your dc or cowash conditioner.  Yes, use it when it's cool.  You'll experiment with wether its better when you let it sit for a short while or if you let it sit overnight etc.  I noticed reduced shedding after my first use.  I'd have to search the tea thread to see what I used, but it wasn't black tea, more like hibiscus and marshmallow root.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 30, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Bump bump!



No I don't notice shedding in my hair around that time. I have normal shedding that half of the time I don't even notice it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 30, 2013)

D242 said:


> Hello everyone! First time posting on this site but do guys use normal strength relaxer after a long stretch? I'll be  relaxing at 17wks 2mrw & was wondering if my hair would be underproceesed if I used normal strength.
> 
> P.S. This has been the longest, crucial stretch ever in my life



I have stretched up to a year once and I still used normal strength. It was just two boxes of normal strength.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll be 18 weeks post tomorrow .....Coastin' till September 20th .


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 You can use it as a pre poo, a post or midwash rinse (that what I do), it can be used under your regular DC.  And some you can use as a final leave in rinse.  Or you can mix up some tea with your dc or cowash conditioner.  Yes, use it when it's cool.  You'll experiment with wether its better when you let it sit for a short while or if you let it sit overnight etc.  I noticed reduced shedding after my first use.  I'd have to search the tea thread to see what I used, but it wasn't black tea, more like hibiscus and marshmallow root.



Thank you.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'll be 18 weeks post tomorrow .....Coastin' till September 20th .



EnExitStageLeft YAY!!  Another pro stretcher in the group!!  Congrats!!  What is your weekly style regimen during this late stretch?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'll be 18 weeks post tomorrow .....Coastin' till September 20th .



EnExitStageLeft, I stretched recently to 13 weeks. I felt like I could have gone longer but since I had an appointment at the salon already I decided to go with the 13 weeks. However for the next stretch I want to go to about 18 weeks which would make me due for a relaxer right before Christmas. What do you do to endure such long stretches without adverse effects?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle and Rozlewis

This stretch has been easy because I kept it SUPERRRRRR SIMPLE! OH! and I cut out Shampoo. I've been Co-Cleansing (prepoo'ing w/ a coconut oil rich oil blend,washing with a cleansing conditioner, DC'in w/ steam) every two weeks and cowashing twice a week (DC'in on dry hair and cowashing it out w/ a slippy rinsing conditioner). I've been strictly air drying and then bunning and making sure that I LCOB at least 3-4 times a week). 

My hair ADORES protein so to keep up with my hairs thirsty needs I have been adding AO GPB to my DC's. I use it twice a week now and my hair LOVES me for it . 

Thats about it .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle and Rozlewis
> 
> This stretch has been easy because I kept it SUPERRRRRR SIMPLE! OH! and I cut out Shampoo. I've been Co-Cleansing (prepoo'ing w/ a coconut oil rich oil blend,washing with a cleansing conditioner, DC'in w/ steam) every two weeks and cowashing twice a week (DC'in on dry hair and cowashing it out w/ a slippy rinsing conditioner). I've been strictly air drying and then bunning and making sure that I LCOB at least 3-4 times a week).
> 
> ...



Thanks, what's LCOB?  My hair loves protein too, it can never have too much.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks, what's LCOB?  My hair loves protein too, it can never have too much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle

A modified LOC method. Instead of Liquid, oil, cream I use Liquid, cream, oil and heavy seal with a Butter for end preservation. My hair stays soft and supple for daysssss. I still M&S for daily maintenance, but truth be told I seriously don't need to after LCOB'in freshly cowashed hair .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> A modified LOC method. Instead of Liquid, oil, cream I use Liquid, cream, oil and heavy seal with a Butter for end preservation. My hair stays soft and supple for daysssss. I still M&S for daily maintenance, but truth be told I seriously don't need to after LCOB'in freshly cowashed hair .



I'll have to try that method.  I do know that LCO makes more since to me rather than LOC and I have Qhemet Biologics Hydrate & Twist Butter so I'll try it tonight after my henna application.  I'll let you know how I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

@enexiststageleft, you rock!! Thanks for the tips. I was considering eliminating shampoo except for maybe twice a month but it makes sense when you are stretching especially. Thanks again!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 31, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> @enexiststageleft, you rock!! Thanks for the tips. I was considering eliminating shampoo except for maybe twice a month but it makes sense when you are stretching especially. Thanks again!



No problem and I seen in another thread that you're thinking about starting a blog. You need to get on that so I can go ahead and stalk you !


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 31, 2013)

divachykbaddison 
sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz[/QUOTE]


Ok buddies, so I texlaxed last night. It took so long to part my hair and prep it but once I started texlaxing it was pretty smooth. This is my first texturizer and I'm transitioning from bonelaxed to texlaxed/texturized. I used Linange texturizer and I love it so far. I started on the back and then texlaxed the front. I the used Aphogee 2 minute Tx and deep conditioned overnight with the Linange mask. This morning, I rinsed it off and roller set. I'll try to attach pics. Now I think I grossly underprocessed my hairline or maybe I just have to get used to my new texture. I left the texturizer on my hairline for the last 2-3 minutes only. That's my weak area along with my nape. Overall, it went great. I don't have any burns. I left the texturizer 14 minutes on the back and abou 12 on the front.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 31, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> divachykbaddison
> sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz]
> 
> Some more pics


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 31, 2013)

Sorry for the multiple post but I don't know how to attach more than one picture at the time.

This one is my new texture after roller setting. I didn't use a flat iron so I think that if I want a smoother look I can achieve it from time to time. 

I wrapped my hair and I will be taking a picture of my length later.

Thanks for letting share with you all!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 31, 2013)

Lovely results Luprisi!


----------



## baddison (Aug 31, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> Sorry for the multiple post but I don't know how to attach more than one picture at the time.
> 
> This one is my new texture after roller setting. I didn't use a flat iron so I think that if I want a smoother look I can achieve it from time to time.
> 
> ...



Luprisi - your results are fabulous.  You will soon get used to the new texture, and all the wonderful versatility that comes with it.  congrats!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'll have to try that method.  I do know that LCO makes more since to me rather than LOC and I have Qhemet Biologics Hydrate & Twist Butter so I'll try it tonight after my henna application.  I'll let you know how I like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm henna-ing as we speak, Hair Twin!  Just the front two inches deep.  I gotta do something about the temple grays.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 31, 2013)

baddison
sunnieb

Thanks for the comments. The more I look at my hair the more I like the new texture. It's definitely stronger. I'm excited to see my hair grow strong!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 31, 2013)

Awesome Luprisi  Looking good, girl.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 31, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm henna-ing as we speak, Hair Twin!  Just the front two inches deep.  I gotta do something about the temple grays.



Yes we are!!  My henndigo is in now...I added more indigo this time so I'm excited to see the outcome.  I'm getting tired of the bronzy colored grays now so hopefully it takes care of it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Aug 31, 2013)

How much hair do you all lose on TU day -- quarter size, gumball size, tennis ball size, etc.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 1, 2013)

divachyk

I lost a quarter size amount every wash day and this includes touch up day.


----------



## mschristine (Sep 1, 2013)

divachyk between a quarter size or half dollar depending on how well I detangle before


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 1, 2013)

Drops in to visit for a minute... y'all can't be up here talking about only losing quarter/ half dollar size amounts of hair on wash day.  Some of us are jelly, because we shed like cats

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 1, 2013)

divachyk said:


> How much hair do you all lose on TU day -- quarter size, gumball size, tennis ball size, etc.


 
divachyk I lose at least twice the amount on TU day than wash day but I don't use a comb wash days, I usually only use a comb after my TU, then it's mostly fingers after that.  Even before a TU I detangle using my fingers not a comb.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 1, 2013)

divachyk said:


> How much hair do you all lose on TU day -- quarter size, gumball size, tennis ball size, etc.



Since my postpartum shedding is dying down, about a dime size, and before TU, about a nickel. I comb my hair on wash days.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes we are!!  My henndigo is in now...I added more indigo this time so I'm excited to see the outcome.  I'm getting tired of the bronzy colored grays now so hopefully it takes care of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Let me know how it works...I added some Amla to try and tone it down myself. Didn't work.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 1, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Let me know how it works...I added some Amla to try and tone it down myself. Didn't work.



Girl it came out perfect!  My grays are light brown and will probably darken after complete oxidation.  

My grays were popping up all over my hairline.  The rest of my hair is dark brown now with hints of burgundy in bright sunlight!



I used about 60-70g henna.  I decided after I mixed the henna that I wanted to go darker so I mixed about 60g of indigo so I had way too much henndigo.  I added salt to my indigo then let it sit for about 20 minutes before mixing the two.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 1, 2013)

divachyk said:


> How much hair do you all lose on TU day -- quarter size, gumball size, tennis ball size, etc.



divachyk I don't self-relax so I never see how much was lost. I should probably ask to see my hair ball...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl it came out perfect!  My grays are light brown and will probably darken after complete oxidation.
> 
> My grays were popping up all over my hairline.  The rest of my hair is dark brown now with hints of burgundy in bright sunlight!
> 
> ...



I love that color.  I have been using Lush Marron and adding some Amla to brown it up but since most of my gray is at my temples I'm struggling with the color. The temple gray keeps me from PS-ing because I hate to pull my hair back.  So happy it worked for you. I saw this woman the other day at the grocery with the telltale red-orange halo around her face...not a good look!


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl it came out perfect!  My grays are light brown and will probably darken after complete oxidation.
> 
> My grays were popping up all over my hairline.  The rest of my hair is dark brown now with hints of burgundy in bright sunlight!
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks ladies for answering the TU hair loss question.

KiWiStyle, here's my issue - I don't self relax either so I never really see how much is lost in total. I try to glimpse here and there and can clearly see it's a jaw dropping amount. However, I never know if that isshed, breakage or both. I always ask and I'm always told it's shed -- yeah, right, ok. This TU, I had her relax & neutralize only...I handled the detangling myself and it was very eye opening to how much hair was lost. I didn't inspect the hairs. My spirit was too weak & broken to sift through the hair ball as I wasn't sure I was ready to to accept what I may find. Seeing my hair ball made me question, how much hair others is losing.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 1, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love that color.  I have been using Lush Marron and adding some Amla to brown it up but since most of my gray is at my temples I'm struggling with the color. The temple gray keeps me from PS-ing because I hate to pull my hair back.  So happy it worked for you. I saw this woman the other day at the grocery with the telltale red-orange halo around her face...not a good look!



Yeah I was definitely starting to tell my age with all the grays popping up.  Does the LUSH henna wash out really good?  Can you post a pic of your hairline, I wanna see your temple color?

OASN: DD and I were in the car today and talked about the orange tinge being gone!  Before when I would have my sunroof opened, I could look in my RV mirror and see an orange glow...not anymore.  It looks really good!

I read a few indigo articles just before applying the henna and learned that it isn't good to use shampoo for up to 2-3 days afterwards.  Doing so could cause the indigo to prematurely detach (lack of a better term) from the henna and rinse down the drain. You're really suppose to just rinse with water but I used Giovanni SAS conditioner to rinse. I didn't DC and my hair still feels great and well moisturized. I couldn't just do the water only tho. I think that, using more indigo and using salt helped with my results.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 1, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Thanks ladies for answering the TU hair loss question.
> 
> KiWiStyle, here's my issue - I don't self relax either so I never really see how much is lost in total. I try to glimpse here and there and can clearly see it's a jaw dropping amount. However, I never know if that isshed, breakage or both. I always ask and I'm always told it's shed -- yeah, right, ok. This TU, I had her relax & neutralize only...I handled the detangling myself and it was very eye opening to how much hair was lost. I didn't inspect the hairs. My spirit was too weak & broken to sift through the hair ball as I wasn't sure I was ready to to accept what I may find. Seeing my hair ball made me question, how much hair others is losing.



My sister (stylist) did my last relaxer so I detangled myself and got quite a bit of hair loss and big knots.  I don't have anything to compare it to but i'm sure it wasn't the norm.  She said while processing it that I didn't detangle close enough to the scalp and she had a difficult time getting thru and tried not to cause breakage and tangles.  Do you comb through to the scalp on wash days and up to your pre-relaxer wash?  Or do you finger detangle?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yeah I was definitely starting to tell my age with all the grays popping up.  Does the LUSH henna wash out really good?  Can you post a pic of your hairline, I wanna see your temple color...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I saw your pic and your results look great. Maybe the shampoo is my problem...I used my SD because I really don't like the smell although Lush smell is better than the powdered henna and indigo to me. I'll try to get a pic today. Lush is really grainy.  It's easier for me to tell that it's still there and the scent doesn't linger like the powdered henna. I'm going to do it again maybe next week because I only did the front.  I'll try the no shampoo.

Update, here's my temple:




See my problem?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Sep 2, 2013)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe


Hey ladies, just checking in...

I'm a little over 9 weeks post and I can hardly take it anymore. I broke my personal no heat challenge and roller set my hair and flat iron my roots. I think it turned out good but I'm still itching to relax. I have a big trip coming up in 2 weeks and I'm trying to hold off until I get back...we'll see. 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I saw your pic and your results look great. Maybe the shampoo is my problem...I used my SD because I really don't like the smell although Lush smell is better than the powdered henna and indigo to me. I'll try to get a pic today. Lush is really grainy.  It's easier for me to tell that it's still there and the scent doesn't linger like the powdered henna. I'm going to do it again maybe next week because I only did the front.  I'll try the no shampoo.
> 
> Update, here's my temple:
> 
> See my problem?



Wow, that is an halo.  I don't think I could deal with the grainy stuff, henna Sooq rinses clean...a little residue on my scalp but I'll get that when I wash.  My package of indigo says to add salt so I did, maybe you can try that too.  Can you add essential oil to henna to mask the scent?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Wow, that is an halo.  I don't think I could deal with the grainy stuff, henna Sooq rinses clean...a little residue on my scalp but I'll get that when I wash.  My package of indigo says to add salt so I did, maybe you can try that too.  Can you add essential oil to henna to mask the scent?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm definitely going to give it a try.  As long as I can keep my hairline under wraps I can last the week.  Going by Rainbow Blossom to check out the oils to see if I can find something to help.  Yes, I haven't been able to get the color right. That red-orange is just too much for my brown skin.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm definitely going to give it a try.  As long as I can keep my hairline under wraps I can last the week.  Going by Rainbow Blossom to check out the oils to see if I can find something to help.  Yes, I haven't been able to get the color right. That red-orange is just too much for my brown skin.



I also use HennaSooq henna and indigo powders. I finally got it right. The 2 step process worked a lot better for me. I also added salt to the indigo and I got a nice off black natural color.
Try HennaSooq's indigo. It will tone down the red-orange color.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I also use HennaSooq henna and indigo powders. I finally got it right. The 2 step process worked a lot better for me. I also added salt to the indigo and I got a nice off black natural color.
> Try HennaSooq's indigo. It will tone down the red-orange color.



I was thinking of doing the two-step but thought it was too time consuming as I applied mine around 7pm.  I finished around midnight with the one-step.  Cattypus1 If you do the 2-step, be sure to start in the morning or early afternoon.  You should also be able to do the indigo alone next time because you already have henna on your hair for it to attach to.  xu93texas, OR is it too late and she has to start the process all over?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I was thinking of doing the two-step but thought it was too time consuming as I applied mine around 7pm.  I finished around midnight with the one-step.  Cattypus1 If you do the 2-step, be sure to start in the morning or early afternoon.  You should also be able to do the indigo alone next time because you already have henna on your hair for it to attach to.  xu93texas, OR is it too late and she has to start the process all over?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I put some coconut oil in my hair to pre poo and its still there...maybe I can finished what I started by tomorrow? I still haven't gotten a touch up yet


----------



## Loving (Sep 3, 2013)

Nix08 I saw in another thread that you said the mid-step protein helps in getting rid of that limp, freshly relaxed hair. How long do you do live the protein in for after rinsing out the relaxer? I am getting a T/U this Thursday and want to try using protein before neutralizing. It will be my first time doing this, so I want to get it right.

Others who do this can chime in as well!

Thanks!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 3, 2013)

Loving I leave it in for about 3 minutes...while i clean off my sprush in the shower (this is after I have thoroughly rinsed the relaxer from my hair and before I use neutralizing poo).  I use Millcreek Keratin protein conditioner as my mid protein step, it's not harsh and it's actually moisturizing.  Any reconstructor would be nice too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2013)

D242 said:


> Hello everyone! First time posting on this site but do guys use normal strength relaxer after a long stretch? I'll be  relaxing at 17wks 2mrw & was wondering if my hair would be underproceesed if I used normal strength.
> 
> P.S. This has been the longest, crucial stretch ever in my life



D242
welcome! i just use regular strength.  your hair is going to still process the same. just make sure you don't run out.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I also use HennaSooq henna and indigo powders. I finally got it right. The 2 step process worked a lot better for me. I also added salt to the indigo and I got a nice off black natural color.
> Try HennaSooq's indigo. It will tone down the red-orange color.



I was actually thinking I might try that next time. How long do you leave the indigo on?  Do you have grays?  I have some indigo but I have never done the two-step.  Thank you for recommending it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle and xu93texas What does the salt do?


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle and xu93texas What does the salt do?



I think it helps the dye to adhere to the hair strands for a deeper stain. I can tell a difference.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 3, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I was actually thinking I might try that next time. How long do you leave the indigo on?  Do you have grays?  I have some indigo but I have never done the two-step.  Thank you for recommending it.



Ok, this two step process is an all day affair!  I think I mixed my henna at night, let it sit for an hour or two. I mixed with a tea blend, conditioner, and oil and applied to hair. I left that in overnight. The next morning I mixed the indigo with hot water and added the salt. I let that sit for 30 minutes while CW the henna out. I applied the henna and I left it on for 3 hours. ( I think I took a nap, so not sure). I CW that out, DC and styled hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I was thinking of doing the two-step but thought it was too time consuming as I applied mine around 7pm.  I finished around midnight with the one-step.  Cattypus1 If you do the 2-step, be sure to start in the morning or early afternoon.  You should also be able to do the indigo alone next time because you already have henna on your hair for it to attach to.  xu93texas, OR is it too late and she has to start the process all over?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm not sure. I would think so since the henna has been applied. I wouldn't wait too long between the henna/indigo....I need to look that up.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 4, 2013)

Loving said:


> Nix08 I saw in another thread that you said the mid-step protein helps in getting rid of that limp, freshly relaxed hair. How long do you do live the protein in for after rinsing out the relaxer? I am getting a T/U this Thursday and want to try using protein before neutralizing. It will be my first time doing this, so I want to get it right.
> 
> Others who do this can chime in as well!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, I use Affirm 5 n 1 Reconstructor for my mid-step protein. I just follow instructions on the bottle-5 minutes for this product.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle and xu93texas What does the salt do?



What xu93texas said...salt helps the indigo adhere better to the hair.  

Instructions on my Henna Sooq indigo package. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle, xu93texas, Cattypus1  How long have you been henna'ing? I'm thinking that I want to take a stab at it.  I've been reading the henna thread and saved baddison's testimony and instructions on how seh henna's.  
Do either of you use your steamer to quicken the process?


----------



## baddison (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle, xu93texas, Cattypus1  How long have you been henna'ing? I'm thinking that I want to take a stab at it.  I've been reading the henna thread and saved baddison's testimony and instructions on how seh henna's.
> Do either of you use your steamer to quicken the process?



Nix08 - I do not use a steamer for my monthly henna process.  I've been doing it for so many years, I've got it down to under 15minutes - from mixing to application!
I use NUPUR Henna only (...love the additional herbs in it!!)
I use about 175 - 200 grams of Nupur henna
Add room temp brewed coffee (adds the most beautiful auburn-ish/brown color)
Add Amla oil
Add some Tresemme Naturals Conditioner.

Thats it.  Mix well, slap it on.  Go to bed.

I do NOT wait for color release, I get all that while I'm sleeping.  I don't have time in my day to walk around with a heavy "mud-head" LOL! 

Get up on Saturday, and co-wash out the henna.  Then I proceed with my moisturizing deep conditioning treatment. ALL DONE!!! EASY-PEASY!!  I do NOT use shampoo to wash out my henna.  As mentioned before, it is not recommended to shampoo immediately after henna treatment.

Been doing this for 5 years....its a wonderful monthly treatment.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I put some coconut oil in my hair to pre poo and its still there...maybe I can finished what I started by tomorrow? I still haven't gotten a touch up yet



I promise I am going to comb my hair today....sorta..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle, xu93texas, Cattypus1  How long have you been henna'ing? I'm thinking that I want to take a stab at it.  I've been reading the henna thread and saved baddison's testimony and instructions on how seh henna's.
> Do either of you use your steamer to quicken the process?



I've been doing henndigo treatments for about 1.5 years now. I don't steam after application either, I just let it sit under plastic wrap for 3-5 hours.  I usually find a good movie or two to watch.  I slept in it once and my pillow got a few small stains and my hair and scalp was much dryer than previous applications so I never did that again.  I mix at night for color release and apply in the AM.

It seems daunting before your try it but after your first try you'll wonder why you waited soo long to try it.  It's really is quick and easy and not as messy as some say it is.  Give it a try.  Mehandi(sp) & Henna Sooq are highly recommended but I only have experience with Henna Sooq.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I promise I am going to comb my hair today....sorta..



Girl you better comb your head, LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I put some coconut oil in my hair to pre poo and its still there...maybe I can finished what I started by tomorrow? I still haven't gotten a touch up yet



I promise I am going to comb my hair today....sorta..


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl you better comb your head, LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl I have going through so much! I isn't enough time in the day. I'm sitting here eating now. Barely get to do that! I am really trying to work on providing a more strict, structured environment for my children. I have two with special needs.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Girl I have going through so much! I isn't enough time in the day. I'm sitting here eating now. Barely get to do that! I am really trying to work on providing a more strict, structured environment for my children. I have two with special needs.



I gotta take my hair to the King and leave it on the throne!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> My sister (stylist) did my last relaxer so I detangled myself and got quite a bit of hair loss and big knots. I don't have anything to compare it to but i'm sure it wasn't the norm. She said while processing it that I didn't detangle close enough to the scalp and she had a difficult time getting thru and tried not to cause breakage and tangles. Do you comb through to the scalp on wash days and up to your pre-relaxer wash? Or do you finger detangle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
KiWiStyle, I try to get deep at the scalp because I've made that mistake before. That blog post is coming later this week, hence the reason I always flat iron the new growth to knock out some of the kink. I'll give the new growth some extra detangling love the wash before my next touch up. My hair laughs at finger detangling. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 4, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I think it helps the dye to adhere to the hair strands for a deeper stain. I can tell a difference.



I don't really want the deeper stain...I really liked my dirty brown hair.  It's very dark now, almost black but those friggin evil grays are just as orange as ever!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 4, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Ok, this two step process is an all day affair!  I think I mixed my henna at night, let it sit for an hour or two. I mixed with a tea blend, conditioner, and oil and applied to hair. I left that in overnight. The next morning I mixed the indigo with hot water and added the salt. I let that sit for 30 minutes while CW the henna out. I applied the henna and I left it on for 3 hours. ( I think I took a nap, so not sure). I CW that out, DC and styled hair.



I was hoping you wouldn't say that.  You think I could get away with less time on the indigo to get more brown than black?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle, xu93texas, Cattypus1  How long have you been henna'ing? I'm thinking that I want to take a stab at it.  I've been reading the henna thread and saved baddison's testimony and instructions on how seh henna's.
> Do either of you use your steamer to quicken the process?



I have been henna-ing for a little over a year.  I have never gotten the color exactly right but my hair feels great! It has also loosened my texture a bit.  I have been stretching a minimum of 12 weeks and even did a 6-month stretch last year...never again on that one...LOL!  I don't have a steamer so I'm just room temp for processing.  I tried cocoa for color and it was pretty but it washed out pretty quickly and coated everything in a kind of brown-orange every time I shampooed.  I haven't given up yet, though because I need a relaxer/Texturizer and I haven't found another safe way to color.  The journey continues...


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 4, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I was hoping you wouldn't say that.  You think I could get away with less time on the indigo to get more brown than black?



Yes, I think you can do an hour. You would get a nice stain. I like to leave mine on longer b/c grays ain't nothing nice. There all along the front.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Girl I have going through so much! I isn't enough time in the day. I'm sitting here eating now. Barely get to do that! I am really trying to work on providing a more strict, structured environment for my children. I have two with special needs.



(((Hugs)))), take it one day at a time. During these times, wigs are a lifesaver. Taking care of yourself is far more important so you can take care of those precious gifts from God.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 4, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, I think you can do an hour. You would get a nice stain. I like to leave mine on longer b/c grays ain't nothing nice. There all along the front.



Right there with ya on the grays!  Mostly at the temples for me.  Gonna try it this weekend.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle, xu93texas, Cattypus1  How long have you been henna'ing? I'm thinking that I want to take a stab at it.  I've been reading the henna thread and saved baddison's testimony and instructions on how seh henna's.
> Do either of you use your steamer to quicken the process?



I been doing it for almost a year. I don't have a steamer. I just put on two plastic caps and a plastic bag on my head and do chores/cook. I've left it on overnight twice. Just make sure to protect your pillowcases and sheets. I don't normally do that, but I may when time is a factor and I don't want to wait any longer.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Girl I have going through so much! I isn't enough time in the day. I'm sitting here eating now. Barely get to do that! I am really trying to work on providing a more strict, structured environment for my children. I have two with special needs.



Ok, that explains things.  Try to put aside some time for yourself.  You know when we look good we feel good and then everybody in the house feels good!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2013)

Y'll I'm sitting here trying to reply to posts and I'm soo tired, I'm nodding while holding my phone trying to think of what to say.  Y'll must be pretty important to me .  I didn't even cook or get my daughter dinner, I made some frozen corn and and a grilled cheese sandwich.  I'm kinda hungry but don't feel like eating and Lord knows how I feel about taking a shower right now.  I'm off to get read my for bed at 7pm...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 5, 2013)

Buddies ...made a discovery today. ..I have lo-po hair. Did the strand test and my hair just floated. Asked in the relaxed hair thread about my hair not holding a curl....started to research...decided to try baking soda and water.  Poo w/kenra. ..rinse, applied baking soda water paste,  waited a few minutes, rinsed...my hair was so soft.  I mean soft smooth, rinsed cowashed with kenra con. ..hair felt amazing,  tshirt dried,  applied 7n1 (?) Made tWo plaits sealed with hairveda oil. Hair feels so nice. Tomorrow will tell the tale...TBC....

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 5, 2013)

My beloved Nairobi will have to take a back seat. I think the overuse of protein made my hair dry. Im not leaving her all the way alone...just moderate use.  Time will tell if she's not for me. Taking a Nairobi hiatus. ..for the next month. ..

Suny


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 5, 2013)

KiWiStyle, xu93texas, Cattypus1 baddison thank you so much ladies  You've all been a great help.  I'm not sure when I'll take the plunge yet but you guys have given me faith that it isn't an entirely overwhelming process


----------



## divachyk (Sep 5, 2013)

@KiWiStyle, I've nodded while writing emails and posts. We need rehab. 

@SunySydeofLyfe, hope your hair feels good. Keep us posted. I'm low porosity but never tried baking soda. 

@Nix08, @KiWiStyle, @xu93texas, @Cattypus1 @baddison henna just sounds like an overwhelming complicated process, one that I've never considered. Maybe in 2015 when I've run out of things to try. 

shortdub78, girl hang in there. Heavy moisture & heavy seal, bun and be done with it until you can take a break from everything.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 5, 2013)

divachyk said:


> KiWiStyle, I've nodded while writing emails and posts. We need rehab.
> 
> SunySydeofLyfe, hope your hair feels good. Keep us posted. I'm low porosity but never tried baking soda.
> 
> Nix08, @KiWiStyle, @xu93texas, @Cattypus1 @baddison henna just sounds like an overwhelming complicated process, one that I've never considered. Maybe in 2015 when I've run out of things to try.



divachyk I thought of you and meant to stalk your blog for tips. The baking soda is a winner so far...
I did bantu knots and they weren't dry this morning! ! Yeah I'm excited about that except I have a major puff..my fine hair looks thicker.  I know I need to use my steamer and dryer to dc.  Getting back on my game!!! I'm going to lay off the protein and see what happens!  I feel like I discovered sliced bread with this revelation! !

Suny


----------



## divachyk (Sep 5, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe - go girl  I'm so glad it worked out for you.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 6, 2013)

New growth from my set tonight.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 6, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle, xu93texas, Cattypus1 baddison thank you so much ladies  You've all been a great help.  I'm not sure when I'll take the plunge yet but you guys have given me faith that it isn't an entirely overwhelming process



Nix08 I'm happy to help!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 6, 2013)

That's a cool pic DominicanBrazilian82


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> That's a cool pic DominicanBrazilian82



Thanks Nix08... 21 weeks post tomorrow.  I really need to stop being lazy and just relax.


----------



## Loving (Sep 6, 2013)

@KhandiB and the other ladies here ....I got my T/U yesterday (sorry, I have no pics) and I did a few things differently and also have a few observations which have led me to some questions for you. You would think I would have this hair thing figured out by now after 2 years of relaxing but I guess I don't . I have gone from SL (see avatar pic) to BSL in these 2 years but I still feel like I'm not doing some things right. So here goes....

Observations

- I relaxed my nape last as I noticed it was breaking. I'm going to have to get used to it not being bone straight though

- My relaxer didn't take as well as it used to. My stylist said that my hair is getting stronger and becoming resistant to it so she will have to go with a different strength next time. I use Mizani Butter Blends Sensitive Scalp.

- My ends do not seem so smooth. It's been a while since I have had a trim (almost 2 years) but I dust at every T/U

So here are my questions for you:

- How often do you trim? I'm scared of trimming as I don't want to lose my length. I also want blunt ends but my hair grows in a V shape. How do I get around that? 

- How do you thicken your hemline? Is it through trimming?

- If I opt to trim, can I do it next week or should I wait until the next T/U?

- How do you moisturize your NG in between washes? I currently wash once per week and I always do a DC then.

Thanks in advance!

ETA: I bun 4-5 times per week


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 6, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Buddies ...made a discovery today. ..I have lo-po hair. Did the strand test and my hair just floated. Asked in the relaxed hair thread about my hair not holding a curl....started to research...decided to try baking soda and water.  Poo w/kenra. ..rinse, applied baking soda water paste,  waited a few minutes, rinsed...my hair was so soft.  I mean soft smooth, rinsed cowashed with kenra con. ..hair felt amazing,  tshirt dried,  applied 7n1 (?) Made tWo plaits sealed with hairveda oil. Hair feels so nice. Tomorrow will tell the tale...TBC....
> 
> Suny



I'm low por too!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 6, 2013)

Loving said:


> @KhandiB and the other ladies here ....I got my T/U yesterday (sorry, I have no pics) and I did a few things differently and also have a few observations which have led me to some questions for you. You would think I would have this hair thing figured out by now after 2 years of relaxing but I guess I don't . I have gone from SL (see avatar pic) to BSL in these 2 years but I still feel like I'm not doing some things right. So here goes....
> 
> Observations
> 
> ...



I dust often, like several times a month. So I don't need big trim. I think u should trim now and work from there. A liquid spray like scurl used directly on the ng and not the length will help.  Use the scurl a few times a week to avoid buildup and over moisturized hair. Try relaxing your nap every other TU.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 6, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> My beloved Nairobi will have to take a back seat. I think the overuse of protein made my hair dry. Im not leaving her all the way alone...just moderate use.  Time will tell if she's not for me. Taking a Nairobi hiatus. ..for the next month. ..
> 
> Suny



I use the conditioner as a light protein treatment and I keep it in for 5 mins.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Y'll I'm sitting here trying to reply to posts and I'm soo tired, I'm nodding while holding my phone trying to think of what to say.  Y'll must be pretty important to me .  I didn't even cook or get my daughter dinner, I made some frozen corn and and a grilled cheese sandwich.  I'm kinda hungry but don't feel like eating and Lord knows how I feel about taking a shower right now.  I'm off to get read my for bed at 7pm...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol that sounds like a make it happen meal to me! I call it that on those nights when I don't feel like being chef mom!  U ladies are important to me! Lots of love and encouragement!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Y'll I'm sitting here trying to reply to posts and I'm soo tired, I'm nodding while holding my phone trying to think of what to say.  Y'll must be pretty important to me .  I didn't even cook or get my daughter dinner, I made some frozen corn and and a grilled cheese sandwich.  I'm kinda hungry but don't feel like eating and Lord knows how I feel about taking a shower right now.  I'm off to get read my for bed at 7pm...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol that sounds like a make it happen meal to me! I call it that on those nights when I don't feel like being chef mom!  U ladies are important to me! Lots of love and encouragement!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 6, 2013)

Loving It wasn't among your questions but I too found that my hair was not taking the relaxer as well and what I did instead of changing the strength of the relaxer was reduce or eliminate protein on my ng especially in the last week leading up to my relaxer.  It worked


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 6, 2013)

Loving - I havent trimmed all year, but will be this weekend.  Which means that I need to dust more, and I may not make MBL this year, Im okay with that because Health over Length 
And for me thickening my hemline is through trimming 

If Im wearing my hair straight I moisten my NG with a Cream moisturizer every other day, If Im PS'n with a Bun or braidout I use water and like V05

And dont worry sweets I have been on my journey for 3 times longer and really am just figuring it out for myself.  Actually, Im quite ashamed of this 



Loving said:


> @KhandiB and the other ladies here ....I got my T/U yesterday (sorry, I have no pics) and I did a few things differently and also have a few observations which have led me to some questions for you. You would think I would have this hair thing figured out by now after 2 years of relaxing but I guess I don't . I have gone from SL (see avatar pic) to BSL in these 2 years but I still feel like I'm not doing some things right. So here goes....
> 
> Observations
> 
> ...


----------



## divachyk (Sep 6, 2013)

I want @pinkpearls to come in here and join us with that gorgeous hair. Congrats again chica!

@Loving

*How often do you trim?* I dust almost every TU either allowing my stylist to dust or I use my split ender. 

*How do I get around that?* Either trim gradually or cut drastically.

*How do you thicken your hemline?* Maintain your ends through trimming so there aren't any see through ends. 

*If I opt to trim, can I do it next week or should I wait until the next T/U?* I allow a stylist to trim with my TU or a week after but never later than that. The split ender doesn't require straight roots because it just snips the ends only. Therefore, I use it whenever I choose.

*How do you moisturize your NG in between washes?* A spray like @shortdub78 suggested or by using a cream and just plopping product at the scalp.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 7, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm low por too!



I got off of my behind today and I'm sitting here with a black rinse in my hair. I'm going to leave it in for 30 mins. My hair has been resistant to color lately. I was going to use my Nairobi conditioner today, but it doesnt make sense to do that. I hope it takes this time. I am going to flat iron my hair today and put some nice clothes on.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 7, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I got off of my behind today and I'm sitting here with a black rinse in my hair. I'm going to leave it in for 30 mins. My hair has been resistant to color lately. I was going to use my Nairobi conditioner today, but it doesnt make sense to do that. I hope it takes this time. I am going to flat iron my hair today and put some nice clothes on.



I am thinking about getting braids. Human hair doesn't cut into your hair right? And as long as they aren't tight, I shouldn't have a problem


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 7, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I got off of my behind today and I'm sitting here with a black rinse in my hair. I'm going to leave it in for 30 mins. My hair has been resistant to color lately. I was going to use my Nairobi conditioner today, but it doesnt make sense to do that. I hope it takes this time. I am going to flat iron my hair today and put some nice clothes on.



I bought a black rinse today for my hair session tomorrow. ..this gray is trying me!! Team lo-po is going to win this !! Lets get it!!

Suny


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 7, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I bought a black rinse today for my hair session tomorrow. ..this gray is trying me!! Team lo-po is going to win this !! Lets get it!!
> 
> Suny



I bought the clairol textures and tones rinse and I don't like how it made my hair felt. It was more difficult to detangle and I started getting a little rough with the comb. My hair looks more off black than jet black. I'm going to try another rinse next time. I can see I got some growth too. I'm Sl now. I cut my hair to NL on June 1st. I flat ironed my hair today too! Yay!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 7, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I bought the clairol textures and tones rinse and I don't like how it made my hair felt. It was more difficult to detangle and I started getting a little rough with the comb. My hair looks more off black than jet black. I'm going to try another rinse next time. I can see I got some growth too. I'm Sl now. I cut my hair to NL on June 1st. I flat ironed my hair today too! Yay!



shortdub78,
Congratulations on getting back to SL! How is your stretch going? 

KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, EnExitStageLeft, soonergirl, [USER=350099]Altruisticoam, yoli184, SunySydeofLyfe,
I had to end my stretch so I can stop wearing wigs. I'm 3 days post relaxer. I had some nape damage, so I got a trim and now rocking an ear length bob. I'll be roller setting this relaxer session and I'm only going to stretch to 13 weeks max. I'm also going back to using heat once or twice a month by going to the salon and back to using my silicon conditioners. I miss that salon look that I never seem to be able to duplicate at home. I came to the conclusion that a no heat regimen, PS 24/7, and going to the salon for relaxers only 3-4 times a year isn't working for my hair. Back to what I was doing in 2011/2012 when I started my HHJ.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 8, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> shortdub78,
> Congratulations on getting back to SL! How is your stretch going?
> 
> KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, EnExitStageLeft, soonergirl, [USER=350099]Altruisticoam, yoli184, SunySydeofLyfe,
> I had to end my stretch so I can stop wearing wigs. I'm 3 days post relaxer. I had some nape damage, so I got a trim and now rocking an ear length bob. I'll be roller setting this relaxer session and I'm only going to stretch to 13 weeks max. I'm also going back to using heat once or twice a month by going to the salon and back to using my silicon conditioners. I miss that salon look that I never seem to be able to duplicate at home. I came to the conclusion that a no heat regimen, PS 24/7, and going to the salon for relaxers only 3-4 times a year isn't working for my hair. Back to what I was doing in 2011/2012 when I started my HHJ.



You gotta do what works for you.  I'm still trying to learn what that is for me.  I recognized with my two previous stretches hat 12 weeks is my max...after that, it's a real fight to the finish and totally not worth the drama.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Sep 8, 2013)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe


Ladies 10 weeks post checking in....I am determined to find a protective or semi-protective style that works for me. 

I'm so proud of myself...I spent two hours yesterday making clip in extensions. For my first attempt I'm pretty pleased. I do have to give a shutout to my DH cause he threaded all my needles (my patience was too thin lol)

I installed them using miss Lynn's method so only a little of my hair is left out the rest is under a wig cap. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Ladies 10 weeks post checking in....I am determined to find a protective or semi-protective style that works for me.
> 
> ...



I like it! Very creative!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> shortdub78,
> Congratulations on getting back to SL! How is your stretch going?
> 
> KiWiStyle, Cattypus1, EnExitStageLeft, soonergirl, [USER=350099]Altruisticoam, yoli184, SunySydeofLyfe,
> I had to end my stretch so I can stop wearing wigs. I'm 3 days post relaxer. I had some nape damage, so I got a trim and now rocking an ear length bob. I'll be roller setting this relaxer session and I'm only going to stretch to 13 weeks max. I'm also going back to using heat once or twice a month by going to the salon and back to using my silicon conditioners. I miss that salon look that I never seem to be able to duplicate at home. I came to the conclusion that a no heat regimen, PS 24/7, and going to the salon for relaxers only 3-4 times a year isn't working for my hair. Back to what I was doing in 2011/2012 when I started my HHJ.



That rinse made it hard to detangle. But I managed to flat iron my hair. I do have some flyaways but who doesn't? Lol 13 weeks yall. When is the next time we are suppose to relax?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Ladies 10 weeks post checking in....I am determined to find a protective or semi-protective style that works for me.
> 
> ...



Very nice, I love it!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 8, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Ladies 10 weeks post checking in....I am determined to find a protective or semi-protective style that works for me.
> 
> ...



I like it. You did great for your first time. Kudos to your husband for helping out.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> That rinse made it hard to detangle. But I managed to flat iron my hair. I do have some flyaways but who doesn't? Lol 13 weeks yall. When is the next time we are suppose to relax?



I'm relaxing on October 2 at 12 weeks.  I can't believe you're already 13 weeks!  My hair is really driving me crazy.  I feel like it hasn't really looked good consistently for more than a year and I've done so many things I don't know which ones are really helping and which ones are not.  I feel like my hair is in better shape than ever but it looks like crap to me. I was a diehard blow dry/flat iron queen.  I've done a 360 on that one.  Since my HHJ started I've used a dozen different shampoos, as many conditioners, Henna, indigo, cocoa and everything in between. I'm sorry...did you just ask one question?  I needed the vent, thanks.  Sorry for whine.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I bought the clairol textures and tones rinse and I don't like how it made my hair felt. It was more difficult to detangle and I started getting a little rough with the comb. My hair looks more off black than jet black. I'm going to try another rinse next time. I can see I got some growth too. I'm Sl now. I cut my hair to NL on June 1st. I flat ironed my hair today too! Yay!



Congrats. I had similar results with that one im using adore. I read here some ladies said it was the blackest black. Learning/understanding lo-po I aee why color never takes.....my plans are delayed...

Suny


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> That rinse made it hard to detangle. But I managed to flat iron my hair. I do have some flyaways but who doesn't? Lol 13 weeks yall. When is the next time we are suppose to relax?



I have the first week of December.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 8, 2013)

Altruisticoam xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

19 weeks post guys .

I'll be doing my protein treatment next week and Texturizing at 21 weeks post. LAWD I CAN'T WAIT TO SWANG!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Sep 8, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm relaxing on October 2 at 12 weeks.  I can't believe you're already 13 weeks!  My hair is really driving me crazy.  I feel like it hasn't really looked good consistently for more than a year and I've done so many things I don't know which ones are really helping and which ones are not.  I feel like my hair is in better shape than ever but it looks like crap to me. I was a diehard blow dry/flat iron queen.  I've done a 360 on that one.  Since my HHJ started I've used a dozen different shampoos, as many conditioners, Henna, indigo, cocoa and everything in between. I'm sorry...did you just ask one question?  I needed the vent, thanks.  Sorry for whine.



So looks like we will be relaxing around the same time. I'm aiming for sept 27 at 13 weeks post.


----------



## beloved1bx (Sep 8, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Ladies 10 weeks post checking in....I am determined to find a protective or semi-protective style that works for me.
> 
> ...



I think it looks great. Can I ask, what hair did you use?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Altruisticoam xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> 19 weeks post guys .
> 
> I'll be doing my protein treatment next week and Texturizing at 21 weeks post. LAWD I CAN'T WAIT TO SWANG!



Be sure to make my swang video,


----------



## quirkydimples (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm trying something different. I'm going to use Bantu knots to get loose waves...I hope. It was a last-minute decision. I had actually deep conditioned, air dried and flat ironed my hair already today. But I've been looking at photos loose waves the past few days...so why not? If it doesn't turn out right, I've always got my trusty bun to fall back on.

 I didn't wet it, I just put Paul Mitchell The Conditioner on each section, twisted really tightly and secured each one with a large bobby pin. Wish me luck.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm relaxing on October 2 at 12 weeks.  I can't believe you're already 13 weeks!  My hair is really driving me crazy.  I feel like it hasn't really looked good consistently for more than a year and I've done so many things I don't know which ones are really helping and which ones are not.  I feel like my hair is in better shape than ever but it looks like crap to me. I was a diehard blow dry/flat iron queen.  I've done a 360 on that one.  Since my HHJ started I've used a dozen different shampoos, as many conditioners, Henna, indigo, cocoa and everything in between. I'm sorry...did you just ask one question?  I needed the vent, thanks.  Sorry for whine.



That's what we are here for! We gotta figure out how to enjoy our hair!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 9, 2013)

Hold up, how did all of us get on such different schedules?  I'm 4 weeks post and will probably stretch to 16 weeks post again.  That puts me in December.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe & shortdub78, how did the black tea rinse go for you? My low porosity hair hates black tea rinses but accepts other teas without issue. Black tea hardens my hair and makes it feel very protein like.


Altruisticoam that's gorgeous!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> SunySydeofLyfe & shortdub78, how did the black tea rinse go for you? My low porosity hair hates black tea rinses but accepts other teas without issue. Black tea hardens my hair and makes it feel very protein like.
> 
> Altruisticoam that's gorgeous!



divachyk we were talking about color rinses.  I dont do tea rinses.  I tried and my hair was hard and tangly.  I wasn't able to do my hair this weekend. ...... hope to at least get a dc in today.

Suny


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @divachyk we were talking about color rinses. I dont do tea rinses. I tried and my hair was hard and tangly. I wasn't able to do my hair this weekend. ...... hope to at least get a dc in today.
> 
> Suny


 
My bad...I need to take out these contacts and put on my glasses.  SunySydeofLyfe


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi.  I have lurked on the forum a long time and don't post much.  I know it is late in the year but I would like a buddy.  I just relaxed on Saturday after a 30 week involuntary stretch.  I typically only stretch 12-14 weeks and that gives me good results.  This stretch was so long because there is only one person that I trust relaxing my hair.  I have had a lot of salon disasters in the past.  That person had an ill family member that they were taking care of over the summer.  I wasn't going to be upset about that.  Family comes first and definitely comes before hair.  Anyway, I couldn't care for all of that new growth although I was doing the best that I could.  When she detangled before relaxing we realized there was a lot of breakage.  My previously bsb hair is now an inch below sl.  I actually am ok with that.  I know how to care for my relaxed hair so I know the length will come back.  I am a slow grower so it makes me sad that it will probably take 2 years.

I am really upset that during the detangling somehow a huge matted knot formed.  She worked hard to remove most of it but I have an area the size of a soda can that had to be cut down to about 1 1/2 inches.  I can comb over the longer hair so it doesn't show but I cried a little about that.  I know crying over hair is stupid.  

So that is the state of my hair today.  I am sorry this post is so long.  If there is anyone experiencing a recent setback maybe we can be buddies and support each other as we grow our hair back.

Protective style: buns, buns, buns
Length: SL working back to previous BSB
Density: thick (which is great because we combed out a baseball sized amount of hair!)
Porosity: high
Likes: shea butter, argan oil, avocado oil
Dislikes: coconut oil, strong proteins
Interested in: trying more products with natural ingredients, learning about healthy eating or vitamins for hair health


----------



## Mande30 (Sep 9, 2013)

ChocolateCupcake

I don't think that it is stupid to cry over hair at all.  To me it is like anything else that you work hard to achieve goals, and then with one misstep, you have to almost start over.  Thats enough to make me shed a few tears, wipe my face and then get back on my grind.

You came to the right place.  These ladies are extraordinary when it comes to hair advice.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hold up, how did all of us get on such different schedules?  I'm 4 weeks post and will probably stretch to 16 weeks post again.  That puts me in December.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I've been lazy and still haven't relaxed yet. If I get braids, I can take it to Dec


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> My bad...I need to take out these contacts and put on my glasses.  SunySydeofLyfe



Black tea does the same thing to me!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 9, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @yoli184  @Cattypus1, @shortdub78, @soonergirl  @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> 
> Ladies 10 weeks post checking in....I am determined to find a protective or semi-protective style that works for me.
> ...



SO PRETTY!



MileHighDiva said:


> Be sure to make my swang video,



 I've been thinking about making a vid, but Youtube is scary man. People go hard in those comments erplexed. 



KiWiStyle said:


> Hold up, how did all of us get on such different schedules?  I'm 4 weeks post and will probably stretch to 16 weeks post again.  That puts me in December.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



YOURE ALREADY 4 WEEKS POST?! It seems like you just relaxed a week ago. Time is really flying .


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 9, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> I'm trying something different. I'm going to use Bantu knots to get loose waves...I hope. It was a last-minute decision. I had actually deep conditioned, air dried and flat ironed my hair already today. But I've been looking at photos loose waves the past few days...so why not? If it doesn't turn out right, I've always got my trusty bun to fall back on.
> 
> I didn't wet it, I just put Paul Mitchell The Conditioner on each section, twisted really tightly and secured each one with a large bobby pin. Wish me luck.



I've finally had a successful Bantu knot out. Freshly washed and conditioned, 90% air-dried used smaller sections with Nairobi styling foaming lotion. It actually looked like I tried to do something with my hair for a change.  It still took forever for my hair to dry but it finally did.  Please post some pics.


----------



## quirkydimples (Sep 9, 2013)

Cattypus1

I'm glad you had success! I looked a HAM this morning. I think it's because my hair was dry. I'll try again with freshly shampooed, slightly dry hair like you next time. I also treated it like a twist out, running my fingers through it, etc. Here are the photos and what I did afterward...


----------



## Altruisticoam (Sep 9, 2013)

beloved1bx said:


> I think it looks great. Can I ask, what hair did you use?



This is the hair I used for my wedding back in April. I threw away the tag so all I know is the its by Outré and its human hair...sorry for the lack of details


----------



## Altruisticoam (Sep 9, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> I'm glad you had success! I looked a HAM this morning. I think it's because my hair was dry. I'll try again with freshly shampooed, slightly dry hair like you next time. I also treated it like a twist out, running my fingers through it, etc. Here are the photos and what I did afterward...



Very pretty bun


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> My bad...I need to take out these contacts and put on my glasses.  SunySydeofLyfe



Black tea does the same thing to me!


----------



## Cherry89 (Sep 10, 2013)

divachyk sunnieb, Nix08, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Cherry89

Hey guys, please don't stone me, lol. School, work (2) jobs, kids and life... yall know how it goes.. I been trying to keep up with my hair, I do daily co-washes with Vo5's. I wanted to go natural, I was going on 5 months, and decided to just telax.. here are some update pics, I need to get it roller set so I can really see how much length i retained. Enjoy!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 10, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> divachyk sunnieb, Nix08, baddison, DominicanBrazilian82, Cherry89
> 
> Hey guys, please don't stone me, lol. School, work (2) jobs, kids and life... yall know how it goes.. I been trying to keep up with my hair, I do daily co-washes with Vo5's. I wanted to go natural, I was going on 5 months, and decided to just telax.. here are some update pics, I need to get it roller set so I can really see how much length i retained. Enjoy!



Beautiful hair!!!  Long and dense, I'm green with envy!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 10, 2013)

Cherry89. Not much to say as I sit here and


----------



## baddison (Sep 11, 2013)

Cherry89 - girl your hair is straight-up gorgeous!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 11, 2013)

KiWiStyle, Cattypus1,yoli184 soonergirl, Altruisticoam, shortdub78, SunySydeofLyfe

SO it looks like I'm going to have to postpone my texlax again . Life is seriously kickin' my butt right now, but I wish she would stop long enough for me to process this head of mine .

Oh and Cherry89  YASSSSS MAMA! Your hair is err're-thang !


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 11, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle, Cattypus1,yoli184 soonergirl, Altruisticoam, shortdub78, SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> SO it looks like I'm going to have to postpone my texlax again . Life is seriously kickin' my butt right now, but I wish she would stop long enough for me to process this head of mine .
> 
> Oh and Cherry89  YASSSSS MAMA! Your hair is err're-thang !



Awwww. ...ill send her a message to slow her *** down. When do you need her to vacate?

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 11, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle, Cattypus1,yoli184 soonergirl, Altruisticoam, shortdub78, EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Sitting under my steamer for the first time in a long time.  I think I love her! I dont think I will dc under the dryer again til it gets cold. Heck I think hell may have to freeze over....I cant stand that heat! !!
> 
> ...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 11, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Awwww. ...ill send her a message to slow her *** down. When do you need her to vacate?
> 
> Suny



Next week for the weekend will be fine . 

Its ok though. I have family coming down from VA/DC that I haven't seen in a while, so I'm excited. I'll just chelate, DC and high bun my life away.


----------



## Cherry89 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nix08 baddison EnExitStageLeft

Thanks, ladies!! Im trying my best to keep up with my ends, thats the toughest part..ughh. But here are some pics wet, Cant wait for the blow out day.......


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 13, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Ladies 10 weeks post checking in....I am determined to find a protective or semi-protective style that works for me.
> 
> ...



I like it, wish  I was creative... Looks like we are close in our relaxer schedules, I'm 12 weeks. How long are you stretching??

ETA: disregard sorry just read your post that you are going 13 weeks.. Any other ladies going to 20 weeks that are around 12 weeks post or so  right now?


----------



## Loving (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm going to get my trim tomorrow. I'm nervous but excited at the same time!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 13, 2013)

i was left out in the cold for a minute.  had to renew my membership and i couldn't do it on my phone. still being lazy, but i am going to do something tonight, so i would look crazy this weekend.  i broke my favorite hair holder.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 13, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i was left out in the cold for a minute.  had to renew my membership and i couldn't do it on my phone. *still being lazy*, but i am going to do something tonight, so i would* look crazy* this weekend.  i broke my favorite hair holder.




shortdub78

I looked like cousin it at work today. My coworker asked me was everything alright because "This isn't like me" .  I'll do something to it tomorrow....maybe .


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78
> 
> I looked like cousin it at work today. My coworker asked me was everything alright because "This isn't like me" .  I'll do something to it tomorrow....maybe .



i wish i looked likecousin it!  i look like Cousin Don't!


----------



## Luprisi (Sep 13, 2013)

Soooo, I'm doing my first henna today! I probably rinse it out tonight and deep condition overnight. I'm 2 weeks post today and I'm excited to see the results tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> Soooo, I'm doing my first henna today! I probably rinse it out tonight and deep condition overnight. I'm 2 weeks post today and I'm excited to see the results tomorrow.


  ME TOO!!!!  Luprisi it's my first ever....and I too have it on my head right now


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> Soooo, I'm doing my first henna today! I probably rinse it out tonight and deep condition overnight. I'm 2 weeks post today and I'm excited to see the results tomorrow.





Nix08 said:


> ME TOO!!!!  Luprisi it's my first ever....and I too have it on my head right now



I am trying a new henna recipe today...henna gel!  I've been kind of frustrated with my gray coverage and thinking about giving it up because of the mess.  I hope the gel is better than just using the paste.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 13, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> ME TOO!!!!  Luprisi it's my first ever....and I too have it on my head right now



How did your first henna treatment go?


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 13, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I am trying a new henna recipe today...henna gel!  I've been kind of frustrated with my gray coverage and thinking about giving it up because of the mess.  I hope the gel is better than just using the paste.



Ok, spill the beans! Henna gel ?? What is the recipe?


----------



## Luprisi (Sep 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> ME TOO!!!!  Luprisi it's my first ever....and I too have it on my head right now



Yeah!!! How did it go? I'm using a prixed henna with indigo. I left it on for two hours and then add oil and left it overnight. I'm DCing now. I'll report later!


----------



## Luprisi (Sep 14, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> How did your first henna treatment go?



I'm DCing now and will roller set later. I was too tired last night but I have a few mental notes to follow next time I henna. I used one of those brick block by Lush and I wish I would've cut my henna finer. There were quite a few big chunks that made it hard to apply and remove. I think the water wasn't too hot either so that made it harder. But... I'm determined to make my next henna a smooth process lol . As far as the color, my hair looks a bit darker but I will know for sure after my roller set. Do you use henna? Any suggestions for a newbie? Thanks for asking


----------



## Luprisi (Sep 14, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I am trying a new henna recipe today...henna gel!  I've been kind of frustrated with my gray coverage and thinking about giving it up because of the mess.  I hope the gel is better than just using the paste.



I'm interested as well!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 14, 2013)

Cattypus1 what is a henna gell?
xu93texas, Luprisi I feel like a silly girl for being so intimidated by henna...my first henna treatment went down without a hitch...I applied the henna in less than 15 minutes..only left it on for 2 hours because I was afraid of the colour.  The hint of colour is beautiful and my hair feels amazingly, silky and thicker/swollen.  I am so happy and pleased with the results.  I used nupur henna thanks to baddison.  I mixed it with hibiscus tea and grapeseed oil.  That's it and I made it the consistency of cake batter.  Applied it to damp hair that I dampened with a tea blend of sage, rooibos, and rosehip.  The night before I oiled my hair and scalp well with almond and cinnamon oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Cattypus1 what is a henna gell?
> xu93texas, Luprisi I feel like a silly girl for being so intimidated by henna...my first henna treatment went down without a hitch...I applied the henna in less than 15 minutes..only left it on for 2 hours because I was afraid of the colour.  The hint of colour is beautiful and my hair feels amazingly, silky and thicker/swollen.  I am so happy and pleased with the results.  I used nupur henna thanks to baddison.  I mixed it with hibiscus tea and grapeseed oil.  That's it and I made it the consistency of cake batter.  Applied it to damp hair that I dampened with a tea blend of sage, rooibos, and rosehip.  The night before I oiled my hair and scalp well with almond and cinnamon oil.



I'm glad it all worked out! We got another henna head in the family!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 14, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Ok, spill the beans! Henna gel ?? What is the recipe?



Luprisi
Nix08

http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/annsophie/
Fia's Smooth Gelled Henna, as yet untried preparation method 
- 100 grams henna powder 
- 750-1000 ml liquid (about 25-34 fl. oz.) - has to have an acidic component to it both for dye release and for the pectin to gel, I usually use half lemon juice, half water 
- 25 grams powdered pectin (about 0.8 oz.)

Take a circle of cheese cloth/muslin, place the henna on the cloth and tie it into a temporary "tea bag". I'd guess you would have to make the bag fairly loose to allow liquid to penetrate and get to all the powder. Boil about two thirds of the liquid and drop the tea bag in the liquid when it's cooled off to warm but not boiling. Squish the tea bag (use gloves!) to let the liquid absorb into all the powder. Let stand until you see dye release - my guess is that it wouldn't hurt to periodically squish the tea bag from time to time to express the released dye and get fresh liquid into the tea bag. Remove the tea bag making sure to squeeze out as much of the liquid as possible.

Boil the remaining part of the liquid and add pectin as per the basic and fast recipe. Pour the liquid/pectin mix into the henna liquid in the bowl and mix well. Let stand until gelled - usually about 20 minutes and use like you'd use other gelled henna.

I used a modified version of this because I had some lush henna and used only distilled water to mix.  It was a lot easier to use and I actually slept in it without ruining my pillowcases. My hair rinsed like a dream--no grit at all.  I didn't feel the need to use shampoo.  My hair feels wonderful. I can actually wait a few days to see what the real color is going to be.  I am happy, I was about to give up.  Another thing...I didn't even feel the need to DC afterward.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> I'm DCing now and will roller set later. I was too tired last night but I have a few mental notes to follow next time I henna. I used one of those brick block by Lush and I wish I would've cut my henna finer. There were quite a few big chunks that made it hard to apply and remove. I think the water wasn't too hot either so that made it harder. But... I'm determined to make my next henna a smooth process lol . As far as the color, my hair looks a bit darker but I will know for sure after my roller set. Do you use henna? Any suggestions for a newbie? Thanks for asking



I used the a lush henna brick too.  I don't shred it, I put it in a plastic bag but a paper bag or plastic grocery bag would work just as well and I used a rubber mallet on it.  I went out to the garage and pounded away until I had powder.  Don't use a regular hammer, the head is too small and will probably tear the bag.  Double bag it to be safe.  It works like a champ.


----------



## baddison (Sep 15, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Cattypus1 what is a henna gell?
> xu93texas, Luprisi I feel like a silly girl for being so intimidated by henna...my first henna treatment went down without a hitch...I applied the henna in less than 15 minutes..only left it on for 2 hours because I was afraid of the colour.  The hint of colour is beautiful and my hair feels amazingly, silky and thicker/swollen.  I am so happy and pleased with the results.  I used nupur henna thanks to baddison.  I mixed it with hibiscus tea and grapeseed oil.  That's it and I made it the consistency of cake batter.  Applied it to damp hair that I dampened with a tea blend of sage, rooibos, and rosehip.  The night before I oiled my hair and scalp well with almond and cinnamon oil.



Nix08 - Way to go, girl!!  I knew you'd love the results.  Once you go NUPUR - you'll never look back...LOL!!    Your recipe is just like mine - S.I.M.P.L.E.!!!  With Nupur, you don't need to add a lot, its already in there.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 15, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe 

And Luprisi Nix08

I'm officially back on the henna bandwagon.  The henna gel was a HUGE success!  I'm a believer and the color on my gray is almost perfect. Next time I'm going to mix the Caca brun with the Marron. I think that will make my recipe perfect.  My hair feels looks and smells awesome.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Sep 15, 2013)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe


Hey ladies I made it to 11 weeks post and decided to relax since I'm going on a big trip this week. I think I'm making progress slowly but surely. Although is seems one side of my head is fuller and long than the other. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a remedy? 

Also my hair dresser is really trying to get me to try out the Chi Enviro protein smoothing treatment. It comes in instant which I guess only last until u wash it out and a 4 month version. Has anyone heard of this or know anything about these smoothing treatments???

http://www.farouk.com/CHI/Enviro/


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey ladies I made it to 11 weeks post and decided to relax since I'm going on a big trip this week. I think I'm making progress slowly but surely. Although is seems one side of my head is fuller and long than the other. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a remedy?
> 
> ...



My daughter was trying to talk me into it.  A lady she knows did the treatment on her daughter and she thinks its beautiful. I haven't seen it so I can't say.  The technique reminds me of something this woman used to do to my hair when I was getting a P&C...don't try to act like y'all don't know bout a press 'n curl either LOL!  After she used the straightening comb, she would do this thing with the Marcel's that she called "pulling" where she would pull the marcel iron through my hair in small sections without curling.  That was the first time in my life my hair ever grew past SL.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 17, 2013)

Luprisi @baddison @sunnieb, @Luprisi, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @pre_medicalrulz

How Ladies! How's everything? I've been super busy and trying to stay afloat. My hair is doing great. No complaints. *knock on wood*


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Luprisi @baddison @sunnieb, @Luprisi, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @pre_medicalrulz
> 
> How Ladies! How's everything? I've been super busy and trying to stay afloat. My hair is doing great. No complaints. *knock on wood*


 
I'm doing fantastic  I've incorporated more ayurvedics in my regi and it's been great


----------



## Luprisi (Sep 17, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> And Luprisi Nix08
> 
> I'm officially back on the henna bandwagon.  The henna gel was a HUGE success!  I'm a believer and the color on my gray is almost perfect. Next time I'm going to mix the Caca brun with the Marron. I think that will make my recipe perfect.  My hair feels looks and smells awesome.




I'm glad to hear your henna treatment was a success.


----------



## Luprisi (Sep 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Luprisi @baddison @sunnieb, @Luprisi, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @pre_medicalrulz
> 
> How Ladies! How's everything? I've been super busy and trying to stay afloat. My hair is doing great. No complaints. *knock on wood*



So far so good! I'm excited because I will have my hair analyzed by Komaza! I just started my journey less than 4 months ago so I'm a bit concern with what they might find but I'd rather be informed than ignorant about my hair. Being a newbie I have so many questions and want to take the right path. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 17, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @yoli184 @Cattypus1, @shortdub78, @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I made it to 11 weeks post and decided to relax since I'm going on a big trip this week. I think I'm making progress slowly but surely. Although is seems one side of my head is fuller and long than the other. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a remedy?
> ...


 
To address your fullness question, are you wrapping your hair at night? If so change the direction of your wrap. Is the thinner side the side you lay on at night, change that up...Are you limiting heat usage? I did the above and went without heat for 3 months and my thinner side is thicker. I also take loads of vitamins too.. MSM, silica, and collagen help as well


----------



## MissyB (Sep 23, 2013)

Babygrowth, Angelinhell, Hyacinthe Kim0105  How are you all doing? I hope I didn't miss anyone. 

I know we may not be on the same schedule anymore but 9/18 made 12 weeks post for me. I've been going to a salon and found a stylist whom I absolutely LOVE! Thursday I went in for a wash and flat iron, so I think I'll stretch 2 more weeks. I'm at CBL, I'm (hopefully) looking at December for full SL... Let's go!!!


----------



## Kim0105 (Sep 23, 2013)

MissyB said:


> @Babygrowth, @Angelinhell, @Hyacinthe @Kim0105 How are you all doing? I hope I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> I know we may not be on the same schedule anymore but 9/18 made 12 weeks post for me. I've been going to a salon and found a stylist whom I absolutely LOVE! Thursday I went in for a wash and flat iron, so I think I'll stretch 2 more weeks. I'm at CBL, I'm (hopefully) looking at December for full SL... Let's go!!!


 

Hey MissyB,  I had decided sometime ago to transition to natural.  Well with everything going on (school, kids, home, and the rest of life) I've decided to transition instead to texturized hair.  I did a touch up 4 days ago with Linange Shea Butter Texturizer and love the results.  My newgrowth still looks natural but with the manageability of the texturizer.  My plan is to touch up every 16-20 weeks and just slowly trim the relaxed hair away since they are in great condition.

Today is my cowash day so will be pulling out my trusty Wen Fig for that.  I am still shy of APL as I had about 1/2 inch trim and of course texturizing does create some shrinkage so probably for my touch up in the new year I'll be able to comfortably claim APL.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 24, 2013)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

Hi buddies and everyone in between!  My apologies for dropping off planet LHCF but I'm ok, just a little busy and hair bored, plus  going thru the marriage blues haven't helped any either.  Business picked up a bit over the last month or so and it's left me tired as hell, everyday I would tell myself to post but then I'd convince myself tomorrow...I've even lost a few...1, 2, or 3 pounds because I've been too busy to eat. I have so much catching up to do so please forgive me in advance if I can't go back far enough and reply. 

How's y'll doing though?  Have you been thinking about fall/winter regimens/products/styles?  Nope?  Me either, lol!  My hair has mainly been in a bun but I decided to flat iron on 260 degrees on Friday and unless my eyes are deceiving me and playing an evil trick, it has gotten a tad bit longer since I relaxed in August.  My daughter and I measured about 2.5" to BSL so I'm inching along.  I'm currently 6 weeks post and doing well besides the massive detangling job and shed/broken hair I lost during my flat iron session.  I'm still finding hairs on my bathroom floor. 

The first few inches of my hair is texlaxed and I'm learning I cannot be lazy with the moisturizing at that darn line of demarcation and I have to straighten this stuff periodically.  I won't complain much about transitioning to texlax because my air dried pony looks nice...not great but much better than before.  I've also come to the realization that bonelaxed, texlaxed or whatever laxed, my fine, low density strands will always mean anorexic pony tails and buns...CRAP :-(!   Maybe, just maybe once my texlaxed hair gets longer I'll feel differently.  

Wheew, I'm glad I finally got ALL that out .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Glad you're back...and you're doing okay. I was so hair bored last week that I flat-ironed too.  I'm 11 weeks post tomorrow and thinking I might extend my planned 12 week for as long as I can stand it.  I'm not seeing any significant breakage but not much growth either.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle, I was wondering what happened to you. Girl, I know about being busy.  Flu shots have been keeping us busy. Glad that business is picking up for you. Good to hear that you're retaining length.

I'm 3 weeks post tomorrow. My hair is definitely texlaxed. I've been suffering from HIH syndrome.

My regimen for the rest of the year:
 I'll be getting someone to braid my hair in a beehive and wash/DC every 10-14 days. I'll get her to redo every 2 weeks. I'll CW and tea rinse once a week in braids. I'll be oiling my scalp and doing scalp massages several nights per week and M&S daily. I probably will go to the salon to get my hair flat ironed at least twice b/c my anniversary is next month and my birthday is in November.

I bought new rollers and stuff to start rollersetting again, but since cold and flu season is here and business is picking up, I just don't have the time. I'm getting ready to buy two more wigs and looking for someone to make a custom wig for me. I need 2.5 inches to get back to SL in my avatar.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



I want to answer all of what you asked but this phone sucks.  I will later

How about i haven't used baking soda on my hair but have been using it on my face....i love it


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



Hey! I'm glad business is picking up! And hope everything else follows. U will make bsl this year! My hair looks like a freakin mess, I'm going to do something to it. I have been busy getting my family on track as well as my health. Had bloodwork done yesterday. I'm also looking for a flexible part time job so I can be flexible for the kiddies and go back to school. My hair is dry and I'm 15 weeks post. I'm not relaxing until December with u. I need to put some heat to this bird nest.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 25, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Glad you're back...and you're doing okay. I was so hair bored last week that I flat-ironed too.  I'm 11 weeks post tomorrow and thinking I might extend my planned 12 week for as long as I can stand it.  I'm not seeing any significant breakage but not much growth either.



Thanks Cattypus1, so I'm not the only one bored with hair.  I guess it could be a good thing because now I'm not watching paint dry. No breakage is GREAT!  The growth will come but at least you're retaining what you do have coming in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 25, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, I was wondering what happened to you. Girl, I know about being busy.  Flu shots have been keeping us busy. Glad that business is picking up for you. Good to hear that you're retaining length.  I'm 3 weeks post tomorrow. My hair is definitely texlaxed. I've been suffering from HIH syndrome.  My regimen for the rest of the year: I'll be getting someone to braid my hair in a beehive and wash/DC every 10-14 days. I'll get her to redo every 2 weeks. I'll CW and tea rinse once a week in braids. I'll be oiling my scalp and doing scalp massages several nights per week and M&S daily. I probably will go to the salon to get my hair flat ironed at least twice b/c my anniversary is next month and my birthday is in November.  I bought new rollers and stuff to start rollersetting again, but since cold and flu season is here and business is picking up, I just don't have the time. I'm getting ready to buy two more wigs and looking for someone to make a custom wig for me. I need 2.5 inches to get back to SL in my avatar.



xu93texas I like to call my year end busy season to be my bonus .  Braids are nice, I wish I could trust that my hair can handle them, one day I'll try them for a few weeks.  So you're   Texlaxed too, seems to be the wave of the future for us relaxed heads.  Are you a Dr./nurse??  I can't have my own family around me when sick, I cannot imagine doing it for a week.  On the other hand, nurses are like  teachers, very much appreciated and but much nicer. 

 Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 25, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I want to answer all of what you asked but this phone sucks.  I will later  How about i haven't used baking soda on my hair but have been using it on my face....i love it



SunySydeofLyfe what does baking soda do for your skin.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 25, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Hey! I'm glad business is picking up! And hope everything else follows. U will make bsl this year! My hair looks like a freakin mess, I'm going to do something to it. I have been busy getting my family on track as well as my health. Had bloodwork done yesterday. I'm also looking for a flexible part time job so I can be flexible for the kiddies and go back to school. My hair is dry and I'm 15 weeks post. I'm not relaxing until December with u. I need to put some heat to this bird nest.



Thanks shortdub78!!   Family life keeps us on our toes and looking crazy for sure.  Girl moisturize that hair!!  You don't want any preventable problems...I think a little heat use is important to thoroughly detangle the hair to prevent have to cut or massive breakage.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> SunySydeofLyfe what does baking soda do for your skin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle girl i haven't had a pimple and it seems my dark marks are lightening....and it makes my skin so soft. I got a free mag from the bss and in an article this beautiful older sista was saying she does it everynight. I was extra sold after that. Btw I'm a makeup every day oily pimple prone adult. 

@


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> xu93texas I like to call my year end busy season to be my bonus .  Braids are nice, I wish I could trust that my hair can handle them, one day I'll try them for a few weeks.  So you're   Texlaxed too, seems to be the wave of the future for us relaxed heads.  Are you a Dr./nurse??  I can't have my own family around me when sick, I cannot imagine doing it for a week.  On the other hand, nurses are like  teachers, very much appreciated and but much nicer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think you'll look cute in braids. You should try them out.

Being busy at the end of the year is a bonus 
I am a pharmacist, so flu shots added to everything else we do keeps us on our toes. 

My roots are are so wavy and I'm only 3 weeks post.  I hope getting my hair braided in a beehive will give my hair a chance to just grow.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1
> @xu93texas
> @Altruisticoam
> @yoli184
> ...


 
Sorry about the blues and busy at work but the sunshine is on the way!!! 

Hair....I was in a rut, I started a new job and wasn't really trying to do to much, I have been in bantu knot outs for the last three weeks and I realize I love them! I wanted to make a wig but its so time consuming and with the baby....aint gonna happen!  I have been on a 2 week hair care regimen that I am committing to continuing. I am dry DCing with conditioner and oils (using whatever I have on hand, the stash is leaving me!!!!) on Wednesday, poo (maybe) airdry and then bantu knots, I haven't found the perfect product but I am running with it.  On Sundays Im repeating Wednesday! 

I did a color rinse this past Sunday and let me tell you....the neutral protein filler applied 20 minutes before the color was a win its black black black!!!!  I thought my lo-po hair didn't like protein but sheeeetttttt I don't know!!!! I just don't know....I am going back to Nairobi as soon as I clear out the conditioners and such in one of these bins! On a mission!!!!  I am going to wait until the weekend before Thanksgiving to texlax....I think I will be 19 or 21 weeks, I stopped counting.  

These last few months of the year ladies, lets get it in!!! Meet and exceed some expectations!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 25, 2013)

Luprisi baddison divachyk, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz

Hey buds!

I cowashed with WEN 613 tonight after doing a small trim.  Feeling MUCH better about my hair.  I know I was underwhelmed with my relaxer reveal this weekend and I'm over that.

I was a bit mad that I have to bun in order to see results.  I tried wearing my hair out for a year and that did not work for me.  I have to accept that my hair just can't do that.  I do think I can get away with bunning maybe 75% of the time instead of 100%.

Did anyone else relax recently?  I'm a bit off with our relaxer dates! 

Oh, I'm back to BSL!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 25, 2013)

sunnieb!! Don't be underwhelmed. You have gorgeous hair.

Luprisi baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright pre_medicalrulz sunnieb, my hair is behaving. I believe this past TU did a number on the thickness. It just feels over all thinner. I've taken photo after photo but the photos aren't telling the story I feel to be true.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 26, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb!! Don't be underwhelmed. You have gorgeous hair.
> 
> Luprisi baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright pre_medicalrulz sunnieb, my hair is behaving. I believe this past TU did a number on the thickness. It just feels over all thinner. I've taken photo after photo but the photos aren't telling the story I feel to be true.



That is something I don't need. It would be like stretching in vain. Do u think it is just more on the bonelax side?


----------



## baddison (Sep 26, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Luprisi @baddison @sunnieb, @Luprisi, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @pre_medicalrulz
> 
> How Ladies! How's everything? I've been super busy and trying to stay afloat. My hair is doing great. No complaints. *knock on wood*




Doing great!  Seriously, and even more seriously, considering doing only 2 relaxers for the 2015 year.  That means stretching for 6months at a time.  But, perhaps this "insanity" can be cured by the end of this year.  so I'll wait until that time to make a final decision...


----------



## baddison (Sep 26, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb!! Don't be underwhelmed. You have gorgeous hair.
> 
> Luprisi baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright pre_medicalrulz sunnieb, my hair is behaving. I believe this past TU did a number on the thickness. It just feels over all thinner. I've taken photo after photo but the photos aren't telling the story I feel to be true.



I TOTALLY know the feeling.  That's why I havent updated my signature pic with my August results.  It just feels like its longer, but thinner.  Hence, the consideration to stretch longer??  dunno....


----------



## baddison (Sep 26, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Luprisi baddison divachyk, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Hey buds!
> 
> ...




HEY!! sunnieb congrats on BSL!!  Where are your pictures??  I think I missed the reveal.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2013)

baddison said:


> Doing great!  Seriously, and even more seriously, considering doing only 2 relaxers for the 2015 year.  That means stretching for 6months at a time.  But, perhaps this "insanity" can be cured by the end of this year.  so I'll wait until that time to make a final decision...



baddison Let's do it!  Nix08 you with us???  I'd probably go to a natural salon during this super stretch and let them heat-straighten my hair a couple of times. 



baddison said:


> HEY!! sunnieb congrats on BSL!!  Where are your pictures??  I think I missed the reveal.



Posted in the Relaxer Reveal Thread.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2013)

baddison said:


> I TOTALLY know the feeling. That's why I havent updated my signature pic with my August results. It just feels like its longer, but thinner. Hence, the consideration to stretch longer?? dunno....


 
baddison, I know mine is thinner from the amount of hair lost. I'm just trying to determine severity. Dh thinks it's minimally different. I think it's a major difference. However, the pics only show a minimal difference. I just know it doesn't feel as thick and plump when styling and combing. It's definitely longer but thinner. I am not a great stretcher and get tons of breakage when I go beyond 10-12 weeks. I'm not sure what's the right answer at this point. Dh asked me about this last night and I had nothing to give him on where do we (he's in this fight with me ) go from here. Longer stretches is out. This is first relaxer thinning issue in 20+ years so....I suppose chopping back to the thickest areas is an option, as is texturizing or texlaxing to achieve thickness. I dunno. Just rambling. 

@Luprisi @baddison @Luprisi, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @pre_medicalrulz sunnieb


----------



## Hyacinthe (Sep 26, 2013)

MissyB said:


> Babygrowth, Angelinhell, Kim0105  How are you all doing? I hope I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> I know we may not be on the same schedule anymore but 9/18 made 12 weeks post for me. I've been going to a salon and found a stylist whom I absolutely LOVE! Thursday I went in for a wash and flat iron, so I think I'll stretch 2 more weeks. I'm at CBL, I'm (hopefully) looking at December for full SL... Let's go!!!



HEY Girls!!!!
so You are def right MissyB we are definitely on diff schedules but I am so happy that your making progess. yay: 

Now about me and mine, I am about (checks calender) 9 weeks post and I have 11 more to go. Pray for me girl cuz this is the 1st attempt,I normally go 16 weeks but I will see. I am thinking of getting a wig to suffice for the last 5 weeks or so.
I am hoping and praying that Im finally APL after this stretch.
everything seems to be fine with my hair maybe a little shedding here and there but nothing to be alarmed about and thats all I got for now 

Hope to here from my other buddies cuz its been 2 long!


----------



## Luprisi (Sep 26, 2013)

baddison said:


> Doing great!  Seriously, and even more seriously, considering doing only 2 relaxers for the 2015 year.  That means stretching for 6months at a time.  But, perhaps this "insanity" can be cured by the end of this year.  so I'll wait until that time to make a final decision...



I've been thinking about that as well. I think I might even skip the december's relaxer and stretch for 6 months this time around.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 26, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @baddison Let's do it! @Nix08 you with us??? I'd probably go to a natural salon during this super stretch and let them heat-straighten my hair a couple of times.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted in the Relaxer Reveal Thread.


@sunnieb, @baddison and Luprisi - I may just be game, it would actually bring me to relaxing in what February (which is my bday month)....well...if you guys are going for it...so will I (while reserving the prerogative to change my mind)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 26, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Sorry about the blues and busy at work but the sunshine is on the way!!!   Hair....I was in a rut, I started a new job and wasn't really trying to do to much, I have been in bantu knot outs for the last three weeks and I realize I love them! I wanted to make a wig but its so time consuming and with the baby....aint gonna happen!  I have been on a 2 week hair care regimen that I am committing to continuing. I am dry DCing with conditioner and oils (using whatever I have on hand, the stash is leaving me!!!!) on Wednesday, poo (maybe) airdry and then bantu knots, I haven't found the perfect product but I am running with it.  On Sundays Im repeating Wednesday!  I did a color rinse this past Sunday and let me tell you....the neutral protein filler applied 20 minutes before the color was a win its black black black!!!!  I thought my lo-po hair didn't like protein but sheeeetttttt I don't know!!!! I just don't know....I am going back to Nairobi as soon as I clear out the conditioners and such in one of these bins! On a mission!!!!  I am going to wait until the weekend before Thanksgiving to texlax....I think I will be 19 or 21 weeks, I stopped counting.  These last few months of the year ladies, lets get it in!!! Meet and exceed some expectations!!!


I'll be 12 weeks next week and am scheduled to Texlax then. My new growth is behaving so I'm considering stretching longer...we'll see about 20, I'm going to take it a week at a time. I love the look of Bantu knot outs but I just have a hard time pulling them off consistently.


----------



## naija24 (Sep 26, 2013)

has anyone here went from the regular 8-10 week stretching schedule to 6 month stretches? any advice?


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 26, 2013)

naija24 said:


> has anyone here went from the regular 8-10 week stretching schedule to 6 month stretches? any advice?


I went 7 months without relaxing but thought I was transitioning after a terrible setback with micro braids with extensions.  That's when I found LHCF...searching the internet on ways to heal my broken hair.  The stretch was cool at first, then got hard around 4 months because I was just learning how to deal with my hair naturally.  Then it got easy around 6 months because I was at that point of absorbing and using what I was learning on here from all the fabulous Sisters that gave amazing advice.  Then at 7 months, I started questioning why I was transitioning when that was not what my HHJ was about in the first place.  So I relaxed again and now feel like I am in a MUCH BETTER PLACE with MY HAIR.  Nothing against naturals at all, but I really had to deal with what I WANTED FOR MYSELF.  So, with all that said, stretching for 6 months does not have to be hard at all and could be THE BEST THING in terms of gaining health and strength back while growing and retaining.  But you have to keep up with moisture on 2-3 different types of hair on your head at one time, be patient and understand that one product may not work for all the different textures.  PJism is necessary at times.  Although you may not be transitioning, the Transitioning Support without the Big Chop thread could be of great benefit to you.  HTH


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 26, 2013)

naija24 said:


> has anyone here went from the regular 8-10 week stretching schedule to 6 month stretches? any advice?



There is a long old thread on long term stretchers...I'm on my phone or i would attach it there's some good advice in there. I haven't done 6  months but applying conditioner relaxer style helps me


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 27, 2013)

naija24 said:


> has anyone here went from the regular 8-10 week stretching schedule to 6 month stretches? any advice?



I am going for 6 months. 4 months down so far. Figuring out how to be more gentle to reduce breakage. I get broken hairs from not being gentle enough or snagging my hair from clips to separate my hair in sections.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 27, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I am going for 6 months. 4 months down so far. Figuring out how to be more gentle to reduce breakage. I get broken hairs from not being gentle enough or snagging my hair from clips to separate my hair in sections.



Working in sections, applying conditioner like a relaxer, pre pooing with oil, using a liquid moisturizer on new growth only, protective styles, using heat to stretch, etc...is working so far.


----------



## GrowAHead (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Ladies - As winter approaches I'm thinking about making a shea butter/coconut oil/jojoba oil moisture mix.  Have any of you had success using something similar on relaxed hair?

Thanks!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 27, 2013)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
KiWiStyle
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

Hey GIRLS!

Just wanted to check in. How are you guys and those lovely heads of hair? 

As for me...I'm good, still stretching. I'll be 6 months post the week after next, I'm pretty amazed I've made it this far. I've been air drying pretty much exclusively and my hair is singing its praises, but I read a up of a study that MileHighDiva (a.k.a The Haircare Wiz) posted a while back about use low heat to preserve the hair's cuticle or something similar and I may just give it a shot, but I'm hair lazy ATM so this may change at any given moment 

I haven't really been doing anything spectacular with my hair, just a sleek slickback roll and tuck. I ordered some knock off curlformers, so I interested in seeing how thats going to go down. Other then alla' that I've just been LCOB'in and keeping it ridiculously (almost kind of sad) simple. Hopefully I seen retention in the end....Let us !


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hey GIRLS!  Just wanted to check in. How are you guys and those lovely heads of hair?  As for me...I'm good, still stretching. I'll be 6 months post the week after next, I'm pretty amazed I've made it this far. I've been air drying pretty much exclusively and my hair is singing its praises, but I read a up of a study that MileHighDiva (a.k.a The Haircare Wiz) posted a while back about use low heat to preserve the hair's cuticle or something similar and I may just give it a shot, but I'm hair lazy ATM so this may change at any given moment   I haven't really been doing anything spectacular with my hair, just a sleek slickback roll and tuck. I ordered some knock off curlformers, so I interested in seeing how thats going to go down. Other then alla' that I've just been LCOB'in and keeping it ridiculously (almost kind of sad) simple. Hopefully I seen retention in the end....Let us !



Hey you, 6 months post, that's great!!  Nothing spectacular or even close here either.  I started wearing my single inverted braid with the tail pinned up and M&S every 2-3 days.  I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and haven't washed my hair since last Friday and don't plan to until sometime next week.  

I too am implementing a low heat (200 degrees) regimen to the mix.  My hair is mostly 4b so I think if I'm going to continue texlaxing and doing 16 week stretched then I'll have to keep my kinky hair straight-er.  I'll only straighten once every 10-14 days and ONLY my NG and texlaxed parts.  I think it should be fine as long as I do it on freshly washed and DC hair and low...very low heat.  My hair is fine so if I do tiny sections it'll get pretty straight, plus my flat iron is the shiz-nit!!!

Let us know how the generic curlformers work .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2013)

@Luprisi @baddison @Luprisi, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @pre_medicalrulz sunnieb

I'm thinking of texlaxing going forward....:scratchch:

EnExitStageLeft againstallodds, how hard is it to transition from relaxed to texlaxed?


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 28, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Luprisi @baddison @Luprisi, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @pre_medicalrulz sunnieb  I'm thinking of texlaxing going forward....:scratchch:  EnExitStageLeft againstallodds, how hard is it to transition from relaxed to texlaxed?


I was thinking of doing the same.  The only issue I am concerned about is when I do try to wear a straight style, how long will it stay straight?  Right now, my underprocessed mid strand sections always poof up a few hours after straightening.  But I love the thickness in those sections.  I still have several weeks to decide.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft,
You're definitely the queen of stretching in our group!  I can't wait to see your pics after you texlax. Are you going to stretch every six months from now on?

I'm 3 weeks post; getting ready to wash/DC and flat iron today. My hair looks like I'm 10 weeks post already.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 28, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I may just be game, it would actually bring me to relaxing in what February (which is my bday month)....well...if you guys are going for it...so will I (while reserving the prerogative to change my mind)



Nix08 - I'm planning on relaxing in February.  Just don't know which week. 



divachyk said:


> I'm thinking of texlaxing going forward....:scratchch:



divachyk Oooooh!  Your hair would look awesome!  Take your time and decide.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 28, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Luprisi @baddison @Luprisi, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @pre_medicalrulz sunnieb
> 
> I'm thinking of texlaxing going forward....:scratchch:
> 
> EnExitStageLeft againstallodds, how hard is it to transition from relaxed to texlaxed?



divachyk-  I've been transitioning from bonelaxed, and probably over processed, to texlax for 22 months now. At first it was a little hard for me because I used to getting a touch up every 6 weeks and I wasn't used to dealing with new growth or any texture at all. Until the texlaxed portion got long enough that it reached the ponytail holder I didn't like the way my buns and ponytails looked, but my braid outs were great. Now that I have more texlaxed hair than relaxed, I don't like my braid outs, the ends look too thin, but I love my buns. I finally decided to start cutting one inch of bonelaxed hair off every 8 weeks so in about a year I will be 100% texlaxed and about BSL. I love the thickness of my texlaxed hair, but it doesn't stay straight as long as my relaxed hair when I get it flat ironed. But I don't straighten very often so it's not really a problem for me. 

The other issue I had was figuring out how long to have my stylist process my hair. The first time we tried it was way underprocessed. Then one time I wasn't paying attention and it got too straight so I have lots of textures along my strands. But now we have it down and I love it. 

I say go for it, you'll love it and if you don't, you can always go back. That's what I told myself when I started.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 28, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> @EnExitStageLeft,
> You're definitely the queen of stretching in our group!  I can't wait to see your pics after you texlax. Are you going to stretch every six months from now on?
> 
> I'm 3 weeks post; getting ready to wash/DC and flat iron today. My hair looks like I'm 10 weeks post already.



@xu93texas

I dunno if I'm going to texlax at 6 months post. @sylver2 and Shorty2Sweet on Youtube have always been hair crushes of mine and I've always wanted to try out their stretch for a year bit. Can I do it? Ummm.......... Imma' try . Don't be surprise if I crawl in here, texturizer in hand and scalp already based and ready . 

@divachyk

It wasn't hard at all imo. Mostly because I stretch (or as we call it "Band") my hair regularly (as do you), so you most likely won't ever really deal with the 2 textures thing. My texturize/texlax hair is noticeably puffier after being stretched, but stretched nevertheless. Your hair is already AMAZING as is! We're going to have to invent a new word for it once its fully texlaxed. I'm thinking AwesMazeGorgIng ....just a suggestion .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 28, 2013)

KiWiStyle

I def. will. Are you still using your Sedu? If so, then I'm going to have to co-sign on the greatness level on that thing. The only other brand that comes close is the HairArt and sadly mine has a new home/mommie Froreal3 TAKE CARE OF MY BABY NAH'!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 28, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm 3 weeks post; getting ready to wash/DC and flat iron today. My hair looks like I'm 10 weeks post already.




AHEMMMMMM.....We need deets on your regi. ma'am. I wouldn't mind a growth spurt . Do you think its because of the Sulfur you've been using? 

I tried to find a sulfur mix that worked, even made my own. Sadly my my new growth wasn't having it, so I'm back to good ole' HairTrigger.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> AHEMMMMMM.....We need deets on your regi. ma'am. I wouldn't mind a growth spurt . Do you think its because of the Sulfur you've been using?  I tried to find a sulfur mix that worked, even made my own. Sadly my my new growth wasn't having it, so I'm back to good ole' HairTrigger.


  I have a mini growth spurt going on, but my hair looks like this because I 'm texlaxed at the roots.  I love it !  I 'm using NJoy's oil and doing scalp massages.

View attachment 227151



View attachment 227153


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 28, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> EnExitStageLeft,
> You're definitely the queen of stretching in our group!  I can't wait to see your pics after you texlax. Are you going to stretch every six months from now on?
> 
> I'm 3 weeks post; getting ready to wash/DC and flat iron today. My hair looks like I'm 10 weeks post already.



I think I am going to relax, but still be on schedule with everyone by Dec. I just need to do something to myself. I saw a style I would like to try, but it requires my hair to be sleek. I am going to try bigen rinse today too.


----------



## mschristine (Sep 28, 2013)

klsjackson Mande30 how are my buddies? Haven't checked in with you two in a while!! My hair is doing well. I thought I had protein overload after I DC yesterday after my aphogee 2 step treatment but I was overreacting. I still won't use that conditioner after a two step treatment..the balancing conditioner is enough for my hair. I'm relaxing a week before Thanksgiving but I'm not relaxing my nape..it still needs a break. I'm also stopped using heat and probably won't use it again until after my relaxer....I think that's it...how are you guys doing? Anything new?


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 28, 2013)

divachyk hmm, it wasn't too hard, just required patience. The most annoying this was just figuring how to keep both textures happy and prevent breakage at the line of demarcation. Lots and lots of moisture with a bit of protein from time to time has helped me a lot.


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 28, 2013)

KiWiStyle 

What flatiron do you have?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 28, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> KiWiStyle  What flatiron do you have?



I have the Sedu Revolution.  This thing has changed the way a see ironing tools.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Sep 28, 2013)

Posting this here.....



divachyk said:


> Free Hair Samples - NeNe's Secret
> 
> http://www.nenessecret.com/#!free-samples/c1h7
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 29, 2013)

i relaxed and i regretted it.  but i just needed to do something to make me feel better. i should have waited to go to a professional. i didn't get it straight enough. i am very texlaxed.  whatever....at least i can slick down my edges a little better.  i am going to put the rinse in today.  i will just have to wait to do a corrective.


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 29, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have the Sedu Revolution.  This thing has changed the way a see ironing tools.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle

this one? http://www.folica.com/tools/flat-irons/sedu-revolution-tourmaline-ionic-styling-iron-one-inch


----------



## Mande30 (Sep 29, 2013)

mschristine said:


> @klsjackson @Mande30 how are my buddies? Haven't checked in with you two in a while!! My hair is doing well. I thought I had protein overload after I DC yesterday after my aphogee 2 step treatment but I was overreacting. I still won't use that conditioner after a two step treatment..the balancing conditioner is enough for my hair. I'm relaxing a week before Thanksgiving but I'm not relaxing my nape..it still needs a break. I'm also stopped using heat and probably won't use it again until after my relaxer....I think that's it...how are you guys doing? Anything new?


 mschristine klsjackson

I am 9 weeks post and trying to make it 2 or 3 more weeks.  It seems that my relaxer will not be delayed by my New Growth but by my schedule.  Football season leaves no free Saturdays.  I to think that I had a protein overload, ONCE AGAIN.  I think I left the Aphogee 2 minute on too long.  Next time, no more than 5 minutes.  I gave up on the 2 Step.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 29, 2013)

xu93texas
KiWiStyle
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

Hello ladies,
I am 11&1/2 weeks post and I was scheduled to Texlax on Wednesday at 12 weeks.  My NG is behaving so I decided to try my henna gel again and stretch a little longer, maybe 16 weeks.  My 2nd henna gel was da BOM!  Red-orange is completely gone.  It's closer to light brown now. I love it wet and can't wait to see it dry.  I'm conditioning now with PC/NAIROBI HS/AV Juice mixed with a couple of drops of glycerine under my heatcap.  I am so happy I don't have to give up on henna because my hair really loves it but I couldn't stand the chunky mess.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 29, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hello ladies, I am 11&1/2 weeks post and I was scheduled to Texlax on Wednesday at 12 weeks.  My NG is behaving so I decided to try my henna gel again and stretch a little longer, maybe 16 weeks.  My 2nd henna gel was da BOM!  Red-orange is completely gone.  It's closer to light brown now. I love it wet and can't wait to see it dry.  I'm conditioning now with PC/NAIROBI HS/AV Juice mixed with a couple of drops of glycerine under my heatcap.  I am so happy I don't have to give up on henna because my hair really loves it but I couldn't stand the chunky mess.



  I'm glad the henna gel is working for you. You're already 12 weeks post! So if you relax next month, will that be your last relaxer for 2013?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 30, 2013)

Cattypus1

I'm glad everything is going well . Good luck on the extra 4 weeks. Your retention is going to be bomb....I just know it!

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe 

NOW about this 1 year stretch I was so hyped for.....YEAH ummmmm my stretch has been awesome so far. Not to much tangling, no matting, no dryness..its been cool, BUT I'm going to texlax at 6 months post. Why? Well I blew out my hair today and it took 20 minutes longer then usual.....AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FOR THAT! 

Plus my mom relaxed her hair and IT LOOKS AMAZING! I'm a bit jealous, so I gotta' do something to mine ....DO NOT judge me !


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2013)

shortdub78, sorry chica. Hope you feel better soon. Can you visit the salon for the corrective at least? My corrective was done at the time of my normal relaxer. Can you wait another ~8 weeks?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 30, 2013)

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, sorry chica. Hope you feel better soon. Can you visit the salon for the corrective at least? My corrective was done at the time of my normal relaxer. Can you wait another ~8 weeks?



Oh thank you! Yes I promise to not be impulsive and will go to the salon. I just put a rinse in my hair. I hope it takes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have the Sedu Revolution.  This thing has changed the way a see ironing tools.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I need a new flat iron. Im not feeling mine anymore. I'm not getting a sleek enough press.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 30, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm glad the henna gel is working for you. You're already 12 weeks post! So if you relax next month, will that be your last relaxer for 2013?


 Yep, that would make 4 this year.  My ends are so thin and I am dying to get the healthier texlaxed hair to the bottom.  I could use a good cut, not a trim-a real leave some hair on the floor cut.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 30, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> KiWiStyle  this one? http://www.folica.com/tools/flat-irons/sedu-revolution-tourmaline-ionic-styling-iron-one-inch



That's the one!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 30, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hello ladies, I am 11&1/2 weeks post and I was scheduled to Texlax on Wednesday at 12 weeks.  My NG is behaving so I decided to try my henna gel again and stretch a little longer, maybe 16 weeks.  My 2nd henna gel was da BOM!  Red-orange is completely gone.  It's closer to light brown now. I love it wet and can't wait to see it dry.  I'm conditioning now with PC/NAIROBI HS/AV Juice mixed with a couple of drops of glycerine under my heatcap.  I am so happy I don't have to give up on henna because my hair really loves it but I couldn't stand the chunky mess.




I'm do happy you finally found a solution to fix the carrot-top issue!!  Make sure you keep your hair fully detangled because you don't want the tangled mess I had when I texlaxed.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 30, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I need a new flat iron. Im not feeling mine anymore. I'm not getting a sleek enough press.



shortdub78, which flat iron do you have??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 30, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yep, that would make 4 this year.  My ends are so thin and I am dying to get the healthier texlaxed hair to the bottom.  I could use a good cut, not a trim-a real leave some hair on the floor cut.



I feel the exact same way but I'm too chicken to cut off more than 1 inch at a time. But I do want all my hair to be texlaxed so I can try a wash n go.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I feel the exact same way but I'm too chicken to cut off more than 1 inch at a time. But I do want all my hair to be texlaxed so I can try a wash n go.



I cut off 5 inches. I miss my hair sometimes, but it is growing back. But I would just cut an inch off every three months.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78, which flat iron do you have??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have the croc nano. I really liked it at first, but Its just not doing it for me.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm do happy you finally found a solution to fix the carrot-top issue!!  Make sure you keep your hair fully detangled because you don't want the tangled mess I had when I texlaxed.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I noticed that when I flat ironed that the place where the breakage occurred (in the crown) was super tangled.  That hair seems a whole different texture than the rest of my hair, not soft at all.  It was really hard to detangle without breakage.  I gotta baby that area cause it's in serious need!  12 weeks tomorrow...so far, so good.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 1, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I feel the exact same way but I'm too chicken to cut off more than 1 inch at a time. But I do want all my hair to be texlaxed so I can try a wash n go.


that is exactly why I want my hair texlaxed.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 1, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> that is exactly why I want my hair texlaxed.



Ladies wash n go's sound so nice!  Unfortunately my hair is so kinky that the only thing I can do is wash n go sit my tail down some where and detangle my tangly mess.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 1, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I noticed that when I flat ironed that the place where the breakage occurred (in the crown) was super tangled.  That hair seems a whole different texture than the rest of my hair, not soft at all.  It was really hard to detangle without breakage.  I gotta baby that area cause it's in serious need!  12 weeks tomorrow...so far, so good.



I'm trying to figure out how to do that.  What's your hair type??

I last washed and flat ironed 11 days ago and I'm still getting lots of breakage. My texlaxed portions are so kinky I do believe I do have to straighten often but the manipulation may not be good for me either. I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't.  I love the thickness of my hair but now I'm scared I may lose that due to breakage when combing it.  UGH!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to do that.  What's your hair type??  I last washed and flat ironed 11 days ago and I'm still getting lots of breakage. My texlaxed portions are so kinky I do believe I do have to straighten often but the manipulation may not be good for me either. I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't.  I love the thickness of my hair but now I'm scared I may lose that due to breakage when combing it.  UGH!!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think I'm a 4b-c but I don't know for sure but I use a mild formula for whatever chemical because my hair straightened easily.  The texlaxed hair is soft-it's the natural hair that gets evil. I haven't really seen my natural texture without some chemically processed hair attached.  I don't have what I think of as a curl pattern it's more of a zigzag-curl but every hair goes its own direction.  I've started massaging with some CD Monoi oil in just that area daily and see where that gets me.  What is your type?  Are you sure it's the texlaxed hair?  Maybe Its a growth spurt.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 1, 2013)

Buddies I'm going on a 90 day bun challenge. Texlax the first of the year. Changing up my regimen only pooing on Sundays. I'm going to go strong on the sulfur mix and demand 2 inches b by the end of the year


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 1, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think I'm a 4b-c but I don't know for sure but I use a mild formula for whatever chemical because my hair straightened easily.  The texlaxed hair is soft-it's the natural hair that gets evil. I haven't really seen my natural texture without some chemically processed hair attached.  I don't have what I think of as a curl pattern it's more of a zigzag-curl but every hair goes its own direction.  I've started massaging with some CD Monoi oil in just that area daily and see where that gets me.  What is your type?  Are you sure it's the texlaxed hair?  Maybe Its a growth spurt.



You know what?  I think you may be right.  I keep forgetting I'm almost 8 weeks post...this stretch is flying by.  When I first texlaxed my hair was very manageable but now it's tangling and knotting up and come to think of it, when I flat ironed for the first time 11 days ago, my hair appears longer.  I'm going to have to be more gentle going forward before I end up bald.  

I'm 4b I think with 4a at my nape, the middle is kinkier and may have some c's.  Basically I don't know what I am either, I just know it's nappy, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey buddies! Its the bunster!!  i got my order of mtg floral scent today. It still stinks but not so bad. I also ordered some scent drops from the green magic maker the company name evades me so I'm going in. 90 days I'm hoping for bsl!!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 2, 2013)

xu93texas
KiWiStyle
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

Two things, ladies...
1.  I'm giving up on wet or damp setting Bantu knots...too unpredictable--too damn long to dry!  To borrow from another thread, ain't nobody got time for that!  I had to come right home and shampoo my hair, again and I'm under the dryer with a roller set right now!  I think the knot out might work better on previously roller set hair at least that's my theory 

2.  Carol's Daughter Monoi line is da bom!  I normally shed Ike a beast especially this late in my stretch (12 weeks today) but after one use of the shampoo, conditioner and mask and no shedding! That stuff is amazing.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Two things, ladies... 1.  I'm giving up on wet or damp setting Bantu knots...too unpredictable--too damn long to dry!  To borrow from another thread, ain't nobody got time for that!  I had to come right home and shampoo my hair, again and I'm under the dryer with a roller set right now!  I think the knot out might work better on previously roller set hair at least that's my theory   2.  Carol's Daughter Monoi line is da bom!  I normally shed Ike a beast especially this late in my stretch (12 weeks today) but after one use of the shampoo, conditioner and mask and no shedding! That stuff is amazing.



That CD Monoi line sounds AMAZING!  I might have to check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 2, 2013)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

Hey ladies!  I woke up this morning and decided to two-strand twist my hair for a twist out.  Well the twist were an epic fail to wear down of course because of my ridiculously fine, low density strands.  Sometimes I hate my scalpy head of hair, UGH!!

Anyhoo, I as always turned lemons into lemonade and did a really cute 2-strand twist up do.  







First time ever trying on my own head, what do you think?!?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 2, 2013)

Cattypus1, I have to agree with you about the CD Monoi line. I bought the trial kit and I love it. I also bought the split end sealer and I like it as well. It's pricey, but worth it. I'll be purchasing the full size containers hopefully around BF. This will be my go to regimen when I take down my braids every 2 weeks. 

KiWiStyle, your twist updo is nice!!! A very nice PS.  How long do you think it will last? Are you still wearing your wig?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 2, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas
> KiWiStyle
> shortdub78
> yoli184
> ...



I never do my Bantu knots wet the drying time would take 2 days. I think dry hair with a little moisturizer would do the trick.

Ugghhhh always got your cuz buying something. Off to sneak a peek at the carols daughter....uggggghhhh again


----------



## soonergirl (Oct 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle looks good!! Better than I could do. Nice ps!!

SunySydeofLyfe here you go!! I was eyeing the new and improved mtg!! Still smells bad huh??!! Lol!! Do the scent drops help?! Do tell! I just reupped on a big bucket of Nairobi relaxer.. Can't wait for relaxer time!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hey ladies!  I woke up this morning and decided to two-strand twist my hair for a twist out.  Well the twist were an epic fail to wear down of course because of my ridiculously fine, low density strands.  Sometimes I hate my scalpy head of hair, UGH!!  Anyhoo, I as always turned lemons into lemonade and did a really cute 2-strand twist up do.  First time ever trying on my own head, what do you think?!?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I love it!  Cute, girl.  Can you please come and twist mine. I had the epic fail today too only my lemons stayed lemons!  Then I had the bright idea to roller set and Bantu that tonight to sleep. Who ever heard of humidity in October...my roller set lasted exactly 1 hour.  It was unbelievable and so sad.  I have no idea what to do with my hair...I'm not a wig kind of girl but if I had one I'd damn sure put that thing on!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 2, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> KiWiStyle looks good!! Better than I could do. Nice ps!!
> 
> SunySydeofLyfe here you go!! I was eyeing the new and improved mtg!! Still smells bad huh??!! Lol!! Do the scent drops help?! Do tell! I just reupped on a big bucket of Nairobi relaxer.. Can't wait for relaxer time!!



Lol. It smells like glovers mane. I'm not the best person to ask cause i want super growth. The drops..well they smell wonderful but getting some out of that little *** bottle was hell i just gave up...lol..I'll try again tomorrow when I'm not so anxious!!!

I want to try the pamper line but i have a big tub of that Reggie....so ill be good and not switch...for now


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 2, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I never do my Bantu knots wet the drying time would take 2 days. I think dry hair with a little moisturizer would do the trick.  Ugghhhh always got your cuz buying something. Off to sneak a peek at the carols daughter....uggggghhhh again


I bought the samples to test it and I was so impressed that I had to buy the full sizes.  On the Bantu knots, my hair is being so stupid these days I don't think it can hold a style of any kind.  It is being so mean to me.  I think my hair is in better shape than ever but it looks worse than ever...explain that.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 2, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Lol. It smells like glovers mane. I'm not the best person to ask cause i want super growth. The drops....well they smell wonderful but getting some out of that little *** bottle was hell i just gave up...lol..I'll try again tomorrow when I'm not so anxious!!!


  Ewwww...glovers mange!  I haven't heard anything about that stuff for years!


----------



## soonergirl (Oct 3, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Lol. It smells like glovers mane. I'm not the best person to ask cause i want super growth. The drops..well they smell wonderful but getting some out of that little *** bottle was hell i just gave up...lol..I'll try again tomorrow when I'm not so anxious!!!  I want to try the pamper line but i have a big tub of that Reggie....so ill be good and not switch...for now


It was hard but I purchased the pamper line to try. I only had a little of the regular relaxer left. I loved the results of the regular Nairobi relaxer, I can only imagine what the pamper relaxer will do...  Yeah mtg is gross, I'm thinking of trying the new scent...keep us posted on your results  Bunster!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 3, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> It was hard but I purchased the pamper line to try. I only had a little of the regular relaxer left. I loved the results of the regular Nairobi relaxer, I can only imagine what the pamper relaxer will do...  Yeah mtg is gross, I'm thinking of trying the new scent...keep us posted on your results  Bunster!!!



Be sure to post a review. Will do! I don't wear buns well but I'm going for the win!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, your twist updo is nice!!! A very nice PS.  How long do you think it will last? Are you still wearing your wig?



xu93texas thank you! Knowing me I'll only keep them in for less than a week.  I only wear my wig when i'm deep...DEEP in my stretch and don't want to handle my hair on a daily basis.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 3, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> KiWiStyle looks good!! Better than I could do. Nice ps!!
> 
> SunySydeofLyfe here you go!! I was eyeing the new and improved mtg!! Still smells bad huh??!! Lol!! Do the scent drops help?! Do tell! I just reupped on a big bucket of Nairobi relaxer.. Can't wait for relaxer time!!



Thank you...and you'll love the Pamper Line !!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 3, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hey buddies! Its the bunster!!  i got my order of mtg floral scent today. It still stinks but not so bad. I also ordered some scent drops from the green magic maker the company name evades me so I'm going in. 90 days I'm hoping for bsl!!!!



SunySydeofLyfe where did you order your mtg from?  I might have to give the stinky stuff a try


----------



## Altruisticoam (Oct 3, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> To address your fullness question, are you wrapping your hair at night? If so change the direction of your wrap. Is the thinner side the side you lay on at night, change that up...Are you limiting heat usage? I did the above and went without heat for 3 months and my thinner side is thicker. I also take loads of vitamins too.. MSM, silica, and collagen help as well



Hey I've been out of the country and am just now seeing your post. Yeah it's so crazy because its none of those things...I rarely wrap my hair, I don't really use heat unless its a set under my hooded dryer and the side I sleep on is actually my full side...

I'm just going to try and massage that side more...


----------



## Altruisticoam (Oct 3, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Buddies I'm going on a 90 day bun challenge. Texlax the first of the year. Changing up my regimen only pooing on Sundays. I'm going to go strong on the sulfur mix and demand 2 inches b by the end of the year



Please post pics of your buns...I'm trying to get inspired to bun more


----------



## Altruisticoam (Oct 3, 2013)

@EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Hey ladies its been a minute but I'm back! I took a trip out if the country and them came back to this oh so lovely government shutdown. 

With all my free time I've been stalking youtube and am currently trying to get an inch of hair growth in 7 days. Has anyone ever heard of this? You massage oil in ur hair for 1 min and then hold ur head upside down from 4 mins. After 7 day my hair is supposed to be an inch longer....my husband thinks its crazy....what do y'all think?

Today is day 3 so time will tell. 


http://youtu.be/so9ExluN8TM


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 3, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> @EnExitStage!eft xu93texas KiWiStyle yoli184 Cattypus1, shortdub78, soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hey ladies its been a minute but I'm back! I took a trip out if the country and them came back to this oh so lovely government shutdown.  With all my free time I've been stalking youtube and am currently trying to get an inch of hair growth in 7 days. Has anyone ever heard of this? You massage oil in ur hair for 1 min and then hold ur head upside down from 4 mins. After 7 day my hair is supposed to be an inch longer....my husband thinks its crazy....what do y'all think?  Today is day 3 so time will tell.  http://youtu.be/so9ExluN8TM



Glad you're back! I did it once during my last relaxer stretch. It does work, but b/c I was about 16 weeks post, I couldn't actually measure how much growth I got.  I plan to start Sunday and do it for 7 days straight.  
I usually just do a yoga position (downward dog) or sit in a chair and bend over.

Please let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Oct 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Glad you're back! I did it once during my last relaxer stretch. It does work, but b/c I was about 16 weeks post, I couldn't actually measure how much growth I got.  I plan to start Sunday and do it for 7 days straight.
> I usually just do a yoga position (downward dog) or sit in a chair and bend over.
> 
> Please let us know how it works out for you.



Great! I'm so glad to hear it works! I'll update u when my 7 days are up.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 3, 2013)

That's so pretty KiWiStyle!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 3, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Please post pics of your buns...I'm trying to get inspired to bun more



My bun is sad its a singular bun...nothing at all fancy. I should almost be ashamed of it. If i get the courage tomorrow. Look for the relaxed bun thread them ladies doing it


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> SunySydeofLyfe where did you order your mtg from?  I might have to give the stinky stuff a try



I'll have to get it from email....coming back with it


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 4, 2013)

divachyk said:


> That's so pretty KiWiStyle!



Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
KiWiStyle 

VICTORY CANTER 704-680-4285 NC. I copied that from my bank statement. I ordered from their online store. 

I went to the health food store and got a bottle of orange essence, cant really tell if that is helping mask the smell but it wasnt so bad last night!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 4, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> KiWiStyle  VICTORY CANTER 704-680-4285 NC. I copied that from my bank statement. I ordered from their online store.  I went to the health food store and got a bottle of orange essence, cant really tell if that is helping mask the smell but it wasnt so bad last night!!!



Thanks SunySydeofLyfe I didn't see the mtg, I might just go ahead and order from Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks SunySydeofLyfe I didn't see the mtg, I might just go ahead and order from Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Let me look....


----------



## hothair (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone texlaxing? I went back to relaxing about 2 years ago, my hair has grown but the ends are never as thick as I would like, I have fine hair so decided to start texlaxing to leave some body in my hair with the length. Will report in here by December -  I don't see any texlax threads anymore


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks SunySydeofLyfe I didn't see the mtg, I might just go ahead and order from Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Www.victorycanter.com its there. Shapleys  mane tail groom plus $18.55


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 4, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Www.victorycanter.com its there. Shapleys  mane tail groom plus $18.55



Thanks lady, I'll check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 4, 2013)

hothair said:


> Anyone texlaxing? I went back to relaxing about 2 years ago, my hair has grown but the ends are never as thick as I would like, I have fine hair so decided to start texlaxing to leave some body in my hair with the length. Will report in here by December -  I don't see any texlax threads anymore


Welcome.  I'm texlaxed and several of the ladies in this thread are also texlaxed. I've only been texlaxing for about a year so I still have a significant amount of relaxed hair on the ends.  I do think its much stronger than when I was relaxing regularly.  Keep  us posted on your progress.


----------



## klsjackson (Oct 6, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> mschristine klsjackson
> 
> I am 9 weeks post and trying to make it 2 or 3 more weeks.  It seems that my relaxer will not be delayed by my New Growth but by my schedule.  Football season leaves no free Saturdays.  I to think that I had a protein overload, ONCE AGAIN.  I think I left the Aphogee 2 minute on too long.  Next time, no more than 5 minutes.  I gave up on the 2 Step.



Ha! I am also dealing with protein overload.  I used Affirm 5n1.  I left it on for 30 minutes, but I should have only left it on for 15 max. I am currently 5 weeks post and plan to relax at the end of October.  I have been dealing with extreme dryness and it seems like no conditioner can correct it.  I am very frustrated.  I think I will go back to DC on my hair while it is dry.  I experienced good results with that method.  Do you every DC on your hair before you wash?


----------



## Mande30 (Oct 6, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Ha! I am also dealing with protein overload.  I used Affirm 5n1.  I left it on for 30 minutes, but I should have only left it on for 15 max. I am currently 5 weeks post and plan to relax at the end of October.  I have been dealing with extreme dryness and it seems like no conditioner can correct it.  I am very frustrated.  I think I will go back to DC on my hair while it is dry.  I experienced good results with that method.  Do you every DC on your hair before you wash?



klsjackson mschristine

I have never really intentionally DCed on dry hair, before my wash. But I do use an instant conditioner on my new growth during my pre poo.  I wouldn't consider that DCing, but it seems to help........I am planning to relax next week, I am currently 10 WEEKS post.   My last protein overload came from leaving product ( Aphogee 2 min) on too long also.  You would think that after all my experiences with too much protein I would have it figured out.


----------



## klsjackson (Oct 7, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> klsjackson mschristine
> 
> I have never really intentionally DCed on dry hair, before my wash. But I do use an instant conditioner on my new growth during my pre poo.  I wouldn't consider that DCing, but it seems to help........I am planning to relax next week, I am currently 10 WEEKS post.   My last protein overload came from leaving product ( Aphogee 2 min) on too long also.  You would think that after all my experiences with too much protein I would have it figured out.



Yeah, you think we both would have learned by now.  I have had excellent results with ORS Mayo when I need protein.  But someone gave me a brand new bottle of 5n1 and I was trying to use it since I no longer self relax.  Oh well, I will stick with what works.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 8, 2013)

Did I lose all of my buddies!?!  I haven't been gone that long.  Still haven't relaxed.  Will be 26 weeks post on Saturday.  I REALLY NEED A RELAXER.  Did a lot of blow drying and flat ironing on my hiatus (In London planning an event with no access to my rollers or Pibbs).    Not sure when Im gonna relax.  Gotta get back on my schedule.  Anybody 20 weeks post or more who wants to buddy up?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

@xu93texas
@KiWiStyle
@shortdub78
@yoli184
@Altruisticoam
@soonergirl
@SunySydeofLyfe
@Cattypus1

I'm transitioning. 



Y'all aren't going to kick a sista' out are ya? Don't matter....Imma' still be here, PJ'in and all .


----------



## Altruisticoam (Oct 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @xu93texas
> @KiWiStyle
> @shortdub78
> @yoli184
> ...



Congrats and I wish u well on ur journey!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

Altruisticoam

Thanks girl!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe @Cattypus1  I'm transitioning.    Y'all aren't going to kick a sista' out are ya? Don't matter....Imma' still be here, PJ'in and all .



Girl, we ain't going anywhere, so no you're not being kicked out. Stay as long as you like ! I'm right there with you, so we'll be transitioning buddies as well


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

@xu93texas

Youre seriously awesome!  Are you pumped for reneice? I would be freaking out right now if I was you. Having that women play in my head would be a dream come true! I wonder if @dontspeakdefeat is looking for potential clients. She's in GA  and everytime she uploads a swang vid I drool a bit.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas  Youre seriously awesome!  Are you pumped for reneice? I would be freaking out right now if I was you. Have that women play in my head would be a dream come true! I wonder if dontspeakdefeat is looking for potential clients. She's in GA  and I everytime she uploads a swang vid I drool a bit.



I'm so pumped up! You'd thought I won the lotto. 

You should give Tameka a call when you're ready for something different. How far are you from ATL?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

xu93texas

About 3 hours, 2 if I break a few laws .


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe @Cattypus1  I'm transitioning.    Y'all aren't going to kick a sista' out are ya? Don't matter....Imma' still be here, PJ'in and all .



Absolutely not...please stay.  Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 8, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Girl, we ain't going anywhere, so no you're not being kicked out. Stay as long as you like ! I'm right there with you, so we'll be transitioning buddies as well


 Congrats to you as well!  Please keep us posted on your progress, too!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @soonergirl @SunySydeofLyfe @Cattypus1  I'm transitioning.    Y'all aren't going to kick a sista' out are ya? Don't matter....Imma' still be here, PJ'in and all .



EnExitStageLeft That's AWESOME!!!  You definitely need to stick around so we can know which products work and which don't because you know you got the deets on everything!!  I wish I had the courage to transition so until then, I'll live vicariously through you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

@KiWiStyle

It was hard for me to commit at first,but during my last wash day I fell madly in love with natural texture. Now I'm transitioning. 

ANywho, I appreciate the support


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @xu93texas
> @KiWiStyle
> @shortdub78
> @yoli184
> ...



wow!  yeah, 'im gonna be the first to vote to kick you out the club! 
just joking!

but i think that long stretch bug got to you, so good luck on your transitioning journey!  please still hang out with us, you are still team relaxed until the chop!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 9, 2013)

@shortdub78

Girllllllllllllll so I found your Fotki....don't ask me how . I got ways 

ANYWHO, I didn't know you were natural at one point and just so you know I'll be stalking you for tips.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 10, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @shortdub78
> 
> Girllllllllllllll so I found your Fotki....don't ask me how . I got ways
> 
> ANYWHO, I didn't know you were natural at one point and just so you know I'll be stalking you for tips.



Lmbo! You found me! Lol yeah I was natural on and off until Oct 2010. If I go back that route, I will go back to locs.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 10, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm so pumped up! You'd thought I won the lotto.
> 
> You should give Tameka a call when you're ready for something different. How far are you from ATL?



Hold the phone! You are going to see her? What are u going to have done? I don't do sew-ins because I'm scared of them, but I would get one by her. Don'tspeak is good too!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 10, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm so pumped up! You'd thought I won the lotto.  You should give Tameka a call when you're ready for something different. How far are you from ATL?



xu93texas.  Tell me more about Tamika!  I visit ATL at times to visit in-laws and would love to make future trips a bit more exciting. What part of ATL is she and what's the lead time on appointments??  Please & Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 10, 2013)

I think I lost my buddies. I am 7 weeks post looking for a buddy. I plan to relax on December 20th which would be 16 weeks post. Anyone out there on a similar schedule?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd love to visit dontspeakdefeat or topnotch1010 but the drive wouldn't be worth it from FL to GA. Reneice is definitely out the question as her salon is much further away. I wish I had a LHCF approved stylist in my area. Wait, there is -- me.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2013)

Rozlewis, love your avi. I pretty much have given up tracking by stretch cycle. I just keep in touch with my list of buddies as we all progress through our respective stretches. I'm 6 weeks post right now. I'm gonna keep stretching until my hair freaks out.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 10, 2013)

divachyk, last time I stretched to about 13 weeks and felt like I could go a little longer so this time I am going to try up to 16 weeks and see how that goes. Each time I will try to stretch longer until I can go to about 6 months.


----------



## mschristine (Oct 10, 2013)

Mande30 klsjackson This protein overload is annoying. I've been using moisturizing products only and leaving my hair alone but it still feels....overloaded...I looked up YouTube videos on the subject and someone suggested Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle. I used it tonight and it definitely needs only 3 minutes..very good advice


----------



## klsjackson (Oct 10, 2013)

mschristine said:


> Mande30 klsjackson This protein overload is annoying. I've been using moisturizing products only and leaving my hair alone but it still feels....overloaded...I looked up YouTube videos on the subject and someone suggested Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle. I used it tonight and it definitely needs only 3 minutes..very good advice



Thanks!!! I've been trying different products but still have that "too much protein" coated feeling to my hair and it's starting to tangle. I'm picking up some tomorrow. I tried the new ceramide conditioner from L'oreal (the yellow one) any my hair hated it.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 10, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> EnExitStageLeft That's AWESOME!!!  You definitely need to stick around so we can know which products work and which don't because you know you got the deets on everything!!  I wish I had the courage to transition so until then, I'll live vicariously through you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What she said...except I'm doing it for my fortieth birthday in 2 years....maybe i should transition that long....thinking....big chop....i might cry...


----------



## mschristine (Oct 10, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Thanks!!! I've been trying different products but still have that "too much protein" coated feeling to my hair and it's starting to tangle. I'm picking up some tomorrow. I tried the new ceramide conditioner from L'oreal (the yellow one) any my hair hated it.



Let me know if it helps you too. My hair was noticeably softer but its still going to take some more time to get through this. I thought about blowdrying my hair to help break down some of the protein but I'm staying away from heat until my next relaxer. My hair hated that conditioner too. That was one of the few conditioners I threw away.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 10, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe

Are you considering transitioning also? You'd be a fly natural. I have zero styling capabilities, so wash n gos, braidouts, twistouts and mini twist will be my home .


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 10, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Are you considering transitioning also? You'd be a fly natural. I have zero styling capabilities, so wash n gos, braidouts, twistouts and mini twist will be my home .



Your too sweet. But girl I'm a relaxed ham right now. Id be weaved up thru it all. Lets be transition buddies until i cave...lol


----------



## Mande30 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey buddies:

@klsjackson I saw your feature on *The Blog*. You are making wonderful progress. Even though your screen name was different, I knew it was you . 

http://www.relaxedthairapy.com/2013/10/healthy-hair-moment-meet-freshbrew92.html

@mschristine

I don't know it you use coconut oil or not. But if I have a protein overload, it takes so long to disappear if I continue using coconut oil. I stop using it for a couple of days and things get better. 

I tried the regular Aussie Moist for a cowash. My hair felt really coated all week after I used it. I researched the ingredients and I found that some people don't respond well to jojoba oil (which is in Aussie Moist). I also learned that it is not actually an oil, but a wax. This was my first time using anything that included this oil/wax.

@divachyk


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 11, 2013)

***ATTENTION:  ALL MY FELLOW TEXLAXERS***

How long are you able to SUCCESSFULLY stretch?  What helped you most with the transition besides keeping the line(s) of demarcation very moisturized. 

I'll be 8 weeks post tomorrow and I really don't want to cause more harm than good.  I stretched to 15 or 16 weeks last time (not texlaxed) and relaxer application was almost a disaster due to serious tangling at the roots. I'm thinking I should take my weeks back to twelve but I feeling I won't feel like relaxing in four weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Oct 11, 2013)

Mande30 I haven't been using coconut oil since it kind of mimics protein. I have a bottle of argon oil that I've been using as a sealer and it seems to help. I just started using my olive oil and mango butter moisturizer again because my new growth is super thick and thirsty. It tames my new growth very well but it's hard to find in my area. Next time I see it, I'm going to have to pick up 3 or 4 jars because I go through it pretty quickly. I don't like the regular Aussie moist conditioner but for some reason the   3 minute miracle works wonders for my hair.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 11, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> ***ATTENTION:  ALL MY FELLOW TEXLAXERS***
> 
> How long are you able to SUCCESSFULLY stretch?  What helped you most with the transition besides keeping the line(s) of demarcation very moisturized.
> 
> ...



I can't say success but 19 weeks when i was pregnant was my longest. I kept my hair in a bun and shampooed once every two weeks. I didn't really do anything in between. Ive been dealing with some root tangling and beautiful textures leave in melted them. I went and got their conditioner but the jury hasn't seen the evidence using it this weekend. I know their flat iron spray is wonderful i used it on my dd hair and it was like silk that's what made me want to try more.  I'm hoping those 2 products will help me stretch/transition.


----------



## klsjackson (Oct 11, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Hey buddies:
> 
> @klsjackson I saw your feature on *The Blog*. You are making wonderful progress. Even though your screen name was different, I knew it was you .
> 
> ...



Cool! I haven't seen it yet.  I going to check it out.  Thanks.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 12, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> Cool! I haven't seen it yet. I going to check it out. Thanks.


 
klsjackson great job lady!!!

divachyk you are a beauty!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> ***ATTENTION:  ALL MY FELLOW TEXLAXERS***  How long are you able to SUCCESSFULLY stretch?  What helped you most with the transition besides keeping the line(s) of demarcation very moisturized.  I'll be 8 weeks post tomorrow and I really don't want to cause more harm than good.  I stretched to 15 or 16 weeks last time (not texlaxed) and relaxer application was almost a disaster due to serious tangling at the roots. I'm thinking I should take my weeks back to twelve but I feeling I won't feel like relaxing in four weeks.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I did a 6-mo stretch last year and when I finished I didn't think that I would do it again but...I think fall-winter is an easier time for me...maybe that is my slowest growing time.  I'm currently at 13 & 1/2 weeks...not planning on going for the jar until I lose 10 lbs.  I had planned on 12 weeks only but my stretch is going well I'm already past that, no breakage, not much tangling--lookin' kinda tribal, though...LOL.  Being the PJ that I am...loving the Carol's Daughter Monoi line, Lush henna, Nairobi Humecta-Sil (thank you, KiWiStyle-love, love, love this stuff), Chi silk leave-in and Nairobi foam styler--primarily twist outs.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle

I've been able to stretch (turned transitioning) as long as I like with one technique....BANDING. My stretch has been really good to me so far. I'm straightening today or tomorrow. So I'll come back show you my before trim pic and after.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 12, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft, question for you: are you a tad bit afraid that your natural texture won't be what you're seeing now. I've always read & been taught the natural texture is altered by the weight of relaxed ends. I have this fear and just wanted your thoughts. You're texlaxed though so that might not apply. 

@shortdub78, what's your fotki. I'd love to admire it as well.

@mschristine @klsjackson, I must have missed the the protein overload posts but if you had a little salt to your conditioner, it will help break the protein down. 

@Mande30, thanks for the blog love!! Ladies, I'll feature any of you. Just hit up me!

@KiWiStyle, great question because I think we both had our relaxer hiccup around the same time. I want to texlax, I think.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> ***ATTENTION:  ALL MY FELLOW TEXLAXERS***
> 
> How long are you able to SUCCESSFULLY stretch?  What helped you most with the transition besides keeping the line(s) of demarcation very moisturized.
> 
> ...



KiWiStyle
I touch up every 16 weeks. I don't get that much tangling. I've been contemplating going even longer but my new growth around my hairline gets really dry.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 12, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I can't say success but 19 weeks when i was pregnant was my longest. I kept my hair in a bun and shampooed once every two weeks. I didn't really do anything in between. Ive been dealing with some root tangling and beautiful textures leave in melted them. I went and got their conditioner but the jury hasn't seen the evidence using it this weekend. I know their flat iron spray is wonderful i used it on my dd hair and it was like silk that's what made me want to try more.  I'm hoping those 2 products will help me stretch/transition.



Why wasn't it a success??  Was it the due to tangles at the roots?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 12, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I did a 6-mo stretch last year and when I finished I didn't think that I would do it again but...I think fall-winter is an easier time for me...maybe that is my slowest growing time.  I'm currently at 13 & 1/2 weeks...not planning on going for the jar until I lose 10 lbs.  I had planned on 12 weeks only but my stretch is going well I'm already past that, no breakage, not much tangling--lookin' kinda tribal, though...LOL.  Being the PJ that I am...loving the Carol's Daughter Monoi line, Lush henna, Nairobi Humecta-Sil (thank you, KiWiStyle-love, love, love this stuff), Chi silk leave-in and Nairobi foam styler--primarily twist outs.



That's what I need!!!  I ran out of the Nairobi HS and started using Giovanni seeing that I had the huge bottle already for DD's hair.  Gonna grab me some Monoi too!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle  I've been able to stretch (turned transitioning) as long as I like with one technique....BANDING. My stretch has been really good to me so far. I'm straightening today or tomorrow. So I'll come back show you my before trim pic and after.



So no styling while banding?? I'm trying to imagine my hair banded, is it similar to braiding or twisting for a braid-out/twist-out? What products are you using and what is your natural texture like?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 12, 2013)

@divachyk

At this point my natural texture isn't a issue. I've been natural before and know my natural texture well. I hope that answered your question . 

@KiWiStyle

Thats the thing banding made styling a 100% percent easier. My hair was/is constantly in a stretched state so I never had to really worry about the line of demarcation. 

As for products, I always use: Water (in my case my acv solution which is 1/2 tsp of ACV to 4 oz of water), A moisturizing liquid leave in, A creamy leave in topped w/ a creamy moisturizer and a coating sealant. 

Why I use what I use:

Water/ACV- "The wetter the hair the smoother the air dry". I learn this early on in my journey through trial and error. Also, since my hair is slightly porous (normal to high) I must use something to smooth my hair's cuticle. If not, my hair will dry soft, but not smooth if that makes sense. 

Moisturizing Leave In: While the ACV smooths my hair's cuticle, the moisturizing leave in acts as a softening agent. My fav moisturizing leave in at this point is SSI moisture Mist. 

Moisturizing Leave In topped w/ Moisturizer: I do this step out of pure laziness. I tend to wash and air dry overnight and when I wake up the next morning I do not want to moisturize and seal. So to skip this step I literally moisturize my soaking wet hair. I've been doing this for years now and it works whether I am one week post or 24 weeks post. 

Seal: I seal with a coating/penetrating oil (with a bit of ceramide for a good kick). I do this so that I can get the best of both worlds in terms of sealing. An example of a C'ing/P'ing mixture is Coconut oil mixed with castor oil or jojoba oil mixed w/ hempseed or if you want to get fancy coconut, jojoba, hempseed and castor (I prefer mixtures like this). 

If you notice I tend to LCO my wet, just as I would my dry hair. Also I do not do cool water rinses after rinses my DC. I find that it gives my hair a "dread" effect i.e making my hair clump together and hard to detangle. Now this isn't the case for all, but for me it was an issue. 

As for my natural texture If I had to type it I would say that I have curly/coily hair with various textures sprouting around my head. I don't know my exact hair type, but I do think I fall into the 4 category. I'll try to take some texture shots tonight for you. 

I hope this helps .


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft you're transitioning???  Where have I been?  

Need to catch up with this thread............


----------



## mschristine (Oct 12, 2013)

divachyk I didn't think I had protein overload but after a few days....it was evident that hair had way too much protein. How much salt should I add to my conditioner?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 12, 2013)

sunnieb

Yeah I am. Won't keep me out of the relaxed threads though. You ladies inspire the hecks' outta' me .


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Why wasn't it a success?? Was it the due to tangles at the roots?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Yes, I should have taken time each wash to keep my roots detangled, It was a monster trying to get the relaxer applied and because of that I lost a lot of hair while rinsing. I wont make that mistake again....even if I do go natural....I am seriously contemplating this I want it but then again I want to be a successful relaxed head first....I am rambling..


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 13, 2013)

I have been on the Ensley Beauty Supply website and they are having a sale and the shipping has been lowered, I don't need anything....did I say I need nothing but I want to buy something so bad.....shame....I want to try the Nairobi Recovery line....I don't need anything.....shame some more....


----------



## divachyk (Oct 13, 2013)

@mschristine, 1tbsp salt is all that I used. It worked like a charm! I thank @shortdub78 for the recommendation.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 13, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Yes, I should have taken time each wash to keep my roots detangled, It was a monster trying to get the relaxer applied and because of that I lost a lot of hair while rinsing. I wont make that mistake again....even if I do go natural....I am seriously contemplating this I want it but then again I want to be a successful relaxed head first....I am rambling..



I have that same story from my last relaxer so I'm trying desperately to avoid it.  I'm 9 weeks post and want to be a big girl and stretch to 16 weeks but like you, I lost a lot of hair.  In order to avoid it, I'll have to thoroughly detangle from root to tip every week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 13, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @mschristine, 1tbsp salt is all that I used. It worked like a charm! I thank @shortdub78 for the recommendation.



I need to go back a few posts to see what this is all about...I am willing to try anything...Almost.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have that same story from my last relaxer so I'm trying desperately to avoid it.  I'm 9 weeks post and want to be a big girl and stretch to 16 weeks but like you, I lost a lot of hair.  In order to avoid it, I'll have to thoroughly detangle from root to tip every week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lightly going over your hair with the flat iron might help too. Got that from @ divachyck. Also I have my hair in. Four sections. For each section, I section off a small part and detangle. It takes longer, but I can get to the roots better. I plan on stretching again. I'm really trying to go for more thickness


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 13, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Lightly going over your hair with the flat iron might help too. Got that from @ divachyck. Also I have my hair in. Four sections. For each section, I section off a small part and detangle. It takes longer, but I can get to the roots better. I plan on stretching again. I'm really trying to go for more thickness



I know she have me that same tip and like a fool, I thought I wouldn't have too. I know better now.  I'm going to have to go back to the basics and stop being lazy. I use to wash in four sections like you suggest but stopped...herein lies part of the problem I guess.  Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 13, 2013)

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe Cattypus1 

SINGS: "Guess who finally made MBL, I DID...I DID!"


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 13, 2013)

Luprisi baddison divachyk, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz

Checking in!  

I've been super lazy with my hair lately!   Since I relaxed bone straight, my roots are still straight-ish and I don't have to do much.

I really need to get back in here to get inspired.  How are ya'll?


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 13, 2013)

Beamodel Thanks girl!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe Cattypus1
> 
> SINGS: "Guess who finally made MBL, I DID...I DID!"



Congrats love! I can't see the pics right now, but I'm sure it is pretty!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 13, 2013)

shortdub78

Thanks Girl!


----------



## JudithO (Oct 13, 2013)

Who is relaxing at the end of this month... I need a buddy!!


----------



## KDReese23 (Oct 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I have that same story from my last relaxer so I'm trying desperately to avoid it.  I'm 9 weeks post and want to be a big girl and stretch to 16 weeks but like you, I lost a lot of hair.  In order to avoid it, I'll have to thoroughly detangle from root to tip every week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I soooo admire you ladies that can stretch for long periods of time.  I can only make it to 8 weeks and it's terrible.   I always try to keep going but I think it's impractical for me.


----------



## KDReese23 (Oct 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Beamodel Thanks girl!


Can you tell me what the difference between a texturizer and relaxer, and why you chose that process?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 13, 2013)

KDReese23

The difference between is the strength. Texturizers are extremely mild and do not process straight, this is also the reason i choose it. I hope this helps.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe Cattypus1  SINGS: "Guess who finally made MBL, I DID...I DID!"



EnExitStageLeft CONGRATULATIONS!!!  You must be thrilled...WL will be a breeze for you .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe Cattypus1
> 
> SINGS: "Guess who finally made MBL, I DID...I DID!"



Congratulations. How do you plan on transitioning? Mini chop or bc eventually? I'm already on the verge of chickening out....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 14, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe

I plan to to do a mini chop back to Full BSL or MBL in December. I will then then maintain MBL until my natural hair is at APL Straighten. Once I'm APL Straighten....BIG CHOP TIME!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 14, 2013)

KiWiStyle

I was sooooo happy. I didn't think I would, but when I seen it I happy danced my life away


----------



## baddison (Oct 14, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Luprisi baddison divachyk, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Checking in!
> 
> ...



Hanging in there.  Been applying NJOY's growth concoction regularly, 3X's per week.  NG...is starting to have some teeth.  Just PS'ing til December really.  I think I'm at BSL already, but I'll just hold off til the end of the year for the great reveal!!


----------



## baddison (Oct 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe Cattypus1
> 
> SINGS: "Guess who finally made MBL, I DID...I DID!"



EnExitStageLeft

Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats EnExitStageLeft!!!!!  
sunnieb I am still working on getting to APL and knowing my hairs needs, protein/moisture balance, styling with less manipulation, etc.  I struggle sometimes wanted to relax, but really wanna stretch to keep my thin strands as thick as possible before chemically processing again (if that makes sense).  I'm trying to hold out till December, but Sally just keeps calling my name!  LOL  I am feeling good though and have been getting compliments almost daily on How long my hair is getting.  Even though it's not super long like some of you Diva's here, I'm retaining better than I ever have before.  So glad I'm here!  Excited to see where I go!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 14, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @Luprisi @baddison @divachyk, @Luprisi, @DominicanBrazilian82, @Nix08, @Cherry89, @Jobwright, @pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Checking in!
> 
> ...


 
Lazy isn't even the word chile @sunnieb. I haven't relaxed at all yet. I'm 27 weeks on Saturday. I have been blow drying, flat ironing and wrapping. Hair has held up pretty well. Havent been doing much DC'ing or pre-pooing, but all that I did before is helping my hair maintain moisture; which I must admit is doing really well. I will relax, not transitioning like @EnExitStageLeft... although I probably could at this point. Will relax when I have the time and strength.

I will be doing my 2-Step this week.  Most likely Wednesday.  I'm gonna try to do them every 6 weeks.  I may relax the week after that.  But we will see.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 14, 2013)

8 weeks post tomorrow. make or break time...

i could use a buddy to help me stretch to 12 weeks..


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 14, 2013)

baddison and Jobwright

Thanks Ladies! and Baddison your BSL ALREADY?! If you tell me your secret I'll be your bestie forever! 

DominicanBrazilian82

I can only imagine how awesome your hair is going to be! I can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 14, 2013)

JudithO said:


> Who is relaxing at the end of this month... I need a buddy!!





naija24 said:


> 8 weeks post tomorrow. make or break time...
> 
> i could use a buddy to help me stretch to 12 weeks..



JudithO naija24 ya'll seem to be close in relaxer dates. Buddy up!


----------



## naija24 (Oct 14, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> JudithO naija24 ya'll seem to be close in relaxer dates. Buddy up!



Thanks sunnieb.

JudithO, whoot!! What day/week do you plan to relax? I want this next relaxer to be my first DIY touch up. Very nervous!


----------



## JudithO (Oct 15, 2013)

naija24 Last day of this month... or as close to that as posible. Good luck girl on self relaxing.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 15, 2013)

JudithO said:


> naija24 Last day of this month... or as close to that as posible. Good luck girl on self relaxing.



JudithO okay cool. I haven't stretched to 10 weeks in more than a year so it would be interesting to see how my new growth looks at that stage. For me, I don't trust myself self-relaxing unless I have a crap ton of very obvious new growth. And I want to be skimming shoulder length next time I relax. 

So okay, I'll aim for November 1.


----------



## Luprisi (Oct 15, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Luprisi baddison divachyk, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Checking in!
> 
> ...




I might be guilty of doing too much. I'm hanging in there and am now 6 1/2 weeks post. My HHJ began barely 4 months ago and I'm getting to know my hair a lot better. I think my hair is hating mineral oil. I just purchased a big jar of silicon mix with bamboo extract (no problem with silicones so far) and my hair came out sooo dry. I don't know if it is the mineral oil in it or that I used quite a bit of essential oil (4) but I'm having a bad hair day! I might give it another go to the product itself and see how if performs because I really want to like this product. 
I also want to henna again. My last treatment already wore off.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## mschristine (Oct 15, 2013)

divachyk I co washed tonight and put salt in my conditioner. It instantly softened my hair in the shower but when I washed it out..my hair still feels "proteiny"..yeah I made that word up...maybe I should do it it with each conditioner wash including my deep conditioner?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 16, 2013)

mschristine said:


> @divachyk I co washed tonight and put salt in my conditioner. It instantly softened my hair in the shower but when I washed it out..my hair still feels "proteiny"..yeah I made that word up...maybe I should do it it with each conditioner wash including my deep conditioner?


 
@mschristine, I deep conditioned with salt so it had more contact time on my hair, thus broke the protein bonds more than a cowash would do. You might need to deep condition with salt vs. cowashing.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 16, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft - twerk, twerk, twerk! Congrats!

Jobwright, the name of the game is retain...length will come. Great job! Yay on getting compliments. You know when you're doing something right when others notice.

KiWiStyle, it's a must that I flat iron the roots to knock out some of the kink. That extra step has made a difference in relaxer day. The shed hairs are not as compacted to my head. I'm glad that worked for you also shortdub78.



KiWiStyle said:


> I need to go back a few posts to see what this is all about...I am willing to try anything...Almost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


KiWiStyle, we were talking protein overload. I suggested MsChritsine use salt in her conditioner. I learned that trick from shortdub78 and the moisturizing mojo thread that was started way back in the day.


sunnieb Luprisi, baddions, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright pre_medicalrulz

My hair is a tangled mess. I have been hair lazy and I know I will pay for it tonight when I try to detangle. I seriously need to wash it because it feels super dry. I'll detangle tonight and attempt a cowash tomorrow to last me until this weekend. 



JudithO said:


> Who is relaxing at the end of this month... I need a buddy!!


JudithO, my blog countdown counter says I have about 20 days until TU. I may try to stretch beyond that but if not, I'll be at the end of the month.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 16, 2013)

I revamped my blog girls. Check me out and tell me what you think. Sorry that I've been MIA but the blog thing had me hostage. I still have some cleanup to do (update hyperlinks in previous posts so it can route to the proper destination) and add a few more bells & whistles but I'd love to know what you think. Link is in my siggy.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 16, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @EnExitStageLeft - twerk, twerk, twerk! Congrats!
> 
> @Jobwright, the name of the game is retain...length will come. Great job! Yay on getting compliments. You know when you're doing something right when others notice.
> 
> ...



Girl... you are on!! End of the month...


----------



## mschristine (Oct 16, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @mschristine, I deep conditioned with salt so it had more contact time on my hair, thus broke the protein bonds more than a cowash would do. You might need to deep condition with salt vs. cowashing.



I will definitely try it on Thursday after work


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 17, 2013)

Ducking in to say that my texlaxed strands are 5 times thicker than my bone-laxed hair and....JBCO is off the chain!!  I found a balding spot in my front hairline and started using JBCO less than a week ago and the hair is growing back FAST!  That is all...carry on.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 17, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ducking in to say that my texlaxed strands are 5 times thicker than my bone-laxed hair and....JBCO is off the chain!!  I found a balding spot in my front hairline and started using JBCO less than a week ago and the hair is growing back FAST!  That is all...carry on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



it helped me fill in my hairline too! how is your hair and two textures holding up?  your hair is growing so well.  i hate i had such a setback.  i could be where you ladies are in terms of length.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 17, 2013)

shortdub78

Considering how many changes you've had with your hair over the last couple of years, we should be coming to you for advice . You hair bounces back pretty fast, now had that been my hair I'd still be a TWA natural (slow-average growth sucks sometimes, but I'll take it over nothing )


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 17, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> it helped me fill in my hairline too! how is your hair and two textures holding up?  your hair is growing so well.  i hate i had such a setback.  i could be where you ladies are in terms of length.



shortdub I'm happy you found something that worked, I was getting worried.

My  I have many textures on my head, lol but for the most part there are 3 textures. My hair tangles and knot so much now, I'm thinking as long as I'm texlaxing, 12 weeks may be as far as I'll go.  Wash day and pre/post wash detangling is way too time consuming. I'm mostly 4b that I can tell and this stuff shrinks to my scalp and takes a web of my relaxed ends with it. My nape is 4a and very fine so it tangles like no other. 

I understand how you feel about your setback, I can imagine how discouraging it can be on your journey.  You'll get back and maybe farther than where I am because I have less than average growth.  Keep using the JBCO ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2013)

shortdub78, I <3 your hair. It looks amazing and you've made great progress. 

KiWiStyle, I'm afraid of the 3 textures if I go through with texlaxing.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, I <3 your hair. It looks amazing and you've made great progress.  KiWiStyle, I'm afraid of the 3 textures if I go through with texlaxing.



Yes, you just have to stay on top of your moisture game from the start so that means no more lazy days.  I've been using S-Curl that keeps my TL parts moisturized for a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, you just have to stay on top of your moisture game from the start so that means no more lazy days.  I've been using S-Curl that keeps my TL parts moisturized for a few days.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hi ladies!  Just checking in...nothing real to report other than that I'm 10 weeks post and will be relaxing in 2 weeks.  My three different textures are working my last nerves, knotting and tangling and throwing all kinds of fits like a mad woman.  Mentally I'm not ready for the creamy crack but her "hairess" says otherwise.  I'm looking at Monday 11/4.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



When will be the next time you relax? Are u gonna stretch? I wanna go for 4-6 months. I was able to pull off 4 months with no problem.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 21, 2013)

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, I <3 your hair. It looks amazing and you've made great progress.
> 
> KiWiStyle, I'm afraid of the 3 textures if I go through with texlaxing.



You saw my hair? Lol oh thank u! I still gotta send u some stuff. You know I have been going through it, so please be patient with me! I thought about the three textures too. I would like thicker hair, but my texture is so coily and shrinkage is no joke for me. 
I really need to wash my hair today. I got coconut oil just sitting in my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub I'm happy you found something that worked, I was getting worried.
> 
> My  I have many textures on my head, lol but for the most part there are 3 textures. My hair tangles and knot so much now, I'm thinking as long as I'm texlaxing, 12 weeks may be as far as I'll go.  Wash day and pre/post wash detangling is way too time consuming. I'm mostly 4b that I can tell and this stuff shrinks to my scalp and takes a web of my relaxed ends with it. My nape is 4a and very fine so it tangles like no other.
> 
> ...



This is why I need to read! U just told me you might go 12 weeks. So I need to do the math for your next date.  We should be relaxing around the same time for your next touchup after the 11/4=


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub I'm happy you found something that worked, I was getting worried.
> 
> My  I have many textures on my head, lol but for the most part there are 3 textures. My hair tangles and knot so much now, I'm thinking as long as I'm texlaxing, 12 weeks may be as far as I'll go.  Wash day and pre/post wash detangling is way too time consuming. I'm mostly 4b that I can tell and this stuff shrinks to my scalp and takes a web of my relaxed ends with it. My nape is 4a and very fine so it tangles like no other.
> 
> ...



This is why I need to read! U just told me you might go 12 weeks. So I need to do the math for your next date.  We should be relaxing around the same time for your next touchup after the 11/4.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 21, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> When will be the next time you relax? Are u gonna stretch? I wanna go for 4-6 months. I was able to pull off 4 months with no problem.



shortdub78

I'm not sure but most likely late January or early February.  It all depends on what's going on in my life and if I can find a solution to better manage the textures.  My natural hair is so darn kinky and dry, it's draws to my scalp like  crazy and my shrinkage is unbelievable.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



I'm 12 weeks and was contemplating transitioning then i remembered that i want to master relaxed hair first. I won't tu till right before my birthday Nov 30 @ 18 weeks


----------



## naija24 (Oct 21, 2013)

For you ladies that stretch, do you straighten your hair between touchups or do you avoid heat? and if you do straighten, do you still see a difference when you touchup?

I feel like if you straighten your hair religiously, you won't see a difference in length once you relax.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 21, 2013)

naija24 said:


> For you ladies that stretch, do you straighten your hair between touchups or do you avoid heat? and if you do straighten, do you still see a difference when you touchup?
> 
> I feel like if you straighten your hair religiously, you won't see a difference in length once you relax.



I dont but why do you think you wont see a difference? Do you think its breaking off?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle 

Girl when i first transitioned to texlaxed  hair i dealt with the same thing. I was high po all The way and damaged at the time, so i may not be much help for your low po strands.

shortdub78

i agree w/ divachyk your hair is very pretty

SunySydeofLyfe 

Are you going to flexirod it when you relax? your flexi sets are so cute

As for my update......Im still bunning and air drying. I want to do a braidout so bad i can't see straight, but time hasn't been on my side lately


----------



## naija24 (Oct 21, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz

Nah, I feel like, if you straighten all the time, the only difference between relaxing and not relaxing will be no reversion.

I know I am due for a relaxer because I'm starting to see stray broken hairs here and there when I wash which I remember only happens post 8-10 weeks, but I feel like....I can length check when I straighten so there's no need to relax to see how much longer my hair has gotten.

I'm trying to hold off on touchups until at least November.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 21, 2013)

naija24 said:


> For you ladies that stretch, do you straighten your hair between touchups or do you avoid heat? and if you do straighten, do you still see a difference when you touchup?
> 
> I feel like if you straighten your hair religiously, you won't see a difference in length once you relax.



naija24 Nope!  I just deal with whatever my hair does.

I don't trust myself with heat and I _really_ don't trust a stylist either.  Thick newgrowth makes for juicy buns and bodacious braidouts!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 21, 2013)

naija24 said:


> For you ladies that stretch, do you straighten your hair between touchups or do you avoid heat? and if you do straighten, do you still see a difference when you touchup?
> 
> I feel like if you straighten your hair religiously, you won't see a difference in length once you relax.


 
naija24 I dont avoid it I just dont do it that much! This board has be scurred of heat!!! I want length....even tho I am not seeing it...for real....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 21, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @KiWiStyle
> 
> Girl when i first transitioned to texlaxed hair i dealt with the same thing. I was high po all The way and damaged at the time, so i may not be much help for your low po strands.
> 
> ...


 
I am not sure and thank you, maybe I will try on my hair now with this baby forest! I have been wearing two braids and I love it! I do need a change. You have encouraged me!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 21, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hi ladies!  Just checking in...nothing real to report other than that I'm 10 weeks post and will be relaxing in 2 weeks.  My three different textures are working my last nerves, knotting and tangling and throwing all kinds of fits like a mad woman.  Mentally I'm not ready for the creamy crack but her "hairess" says otherwise.  I'm looking at Monday 11/4.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I've got the same problem as in the different textures and I'm almost 15 weeks...I'm taking it week by week and it's not the cutest I've ever looked but my hair feels stronger.  Im not planning on going for the jar yet.  I'm thinking of doing a blow dry and flat iron and going to see my fav stylist to give me dry cut and clean this mess up...maybe the end of the week.  So far, my NG is behaving itself.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 21, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I am not sure and thank you, maybe I will try on my hair now with this baby forest! I have been wearing two braids and I love it! I do need a change. You have encouraged me!!!



Either way I want to see . I wish i knew how to flexirod (Im flexirod illiterate )


----------



## yoli184 (Oct 22, 2013)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
KiWiStyle,
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

Hi everyone. Just wanted to let ya'll know I am texlaxing (probably more texturizing) now and protective styling in sew-ins. I will do this for a whole year (until October 2014) to retain ALL the growth...no trims whatsoever. I have finally learned how to properly care for sew-ins. I'm literally getting no breakage during take-down! Just thick lushes hair.  I want to be MBL by the end of 2014. Im currently 4 inches away......WL is 7 inches away.  I was inspired by reniece's you tube video. All those beautiful heads of hair got me going crazy right now. My hair is doing great. Its thicker and stronger...and growing wonderfully. I am also back to APL    I just got a new sew-in last week and I'm loving it. Will do my last touch up in December and post year end pics. 

HHG


----------



## yoli184 (Oct 22, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I'm 12 weeks and was contemplating transitioning then i remembered that i want to master relaxed hair first. I won't tu till right before my birthday Nov 30 @ 18 weeks



I want to EVENTUALLY transition to natural. My hair is 3C/4A. I actually like my natural texture, but I loooove the look of sleek hair. Its just so much more effortless to straighten your hair when its already chemically treated. But going from relaxed to natural without big chopping is just to much to deal with. And big chopping is too drastic for me. So I am texturizing/texlaxing and one I get to at least MBL, I will be thinking about transitioning. The difference between my natural hair and texturized hair is more similar.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 22, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam KiWiStyle, shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hi everyone. Just wanted to let ya'll know I am texlaxing (probably more texturizing) now and protective styling in sew-ins. I will do this for a whole year (until October 2014) to retain ALL the growth...no trims whatsoever. I have finally learned how to properly care for sew-ins. I'm literally getting no breakage during take-down! Just thick lushes hair.  I want to be MBL by the end of 2014. Im currently 4 inches away......WL is 7 inches away.  I was inspired by reniece's you tube video. All those beautiful heads of hair got me going crazy right now. My hair is doing great. Its thicker and stronger...and growing wonderfully. I am also back to APL    I just got a new sew-in last week and I'm loving it. Will do my last touch up in December and post year end pics.  HHG



Congratulations!! I'm going to be doing the same thing, PS with weaves for 2014.  I'm glad to know it's working for you


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 22, 2013)

xu93texas
KiWiStyle
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

As much as I hate to admit it, I am love, love, loving me some SD!  I ordered some condish during a sale earlier this month and that stuff is creamed gold!  I love everything I've tried except the WG Butter-I think I'm allergic, it makes me itch like crazy and min to really that fond of the scent.   The scent and feel of the other products I've tried is delish and my 15-week post hair loves them!  I'm not in danger of texlaxing any time soon even though I've got about 2 inches of crazy lookin new growth.  Even with the new growth, I can actually feel my scalp.  I'm going to go as long as I can stand it, can't say its a transition but I think it's as close as I'm going to come to one.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 22, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam KiWiStyle, shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hi everyone. Just wanted to let ya'll know I am texlaxing (probably more texturizing) now and protective styling in sew-ins. I will do this for a whole year (until October 2014) to retain ALL the growth...no trims whatsoever. I have finally learned how to properly care for sew-ins. I'm literally getting no breakage during take-down! Just thick lushes hair.  I want to be MBL by the end of 2014. Im currently 4 inches away......WL is 7 inches away.  I was inspired by reniece's you tube video. All those beautiful heads of hair got me going crazy right now. My hair is doing great. Its thicker and stronger...and growing wonderfully. I am also back to APL    I just got a new sew-in last week and I'm loving it. Will do my last touch up in December and post year end pics.  HHG



Another texlaxed in the group!!  I'm glad your hair is doing great, can't wait to see your WL texlaxed/natural hair!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  As much as I hate to admit it, I am love, love, loving me some SD!  I ordered some condish during a sale earlier this month and that stuff is creamed gold!  I love everything I've tried except the WG Butter-I think I'm allergic, it makes me itch like crazy and min to really that fond of the scent.   The scent and feel of the other products I've tried is delish and my 15-week post hair loves them!  I'm not in danger of texlaxing any time soon even though I've got about 2 inches of crazy lookin new growth.  Even with the new growth, I can actually feel my scalp.  I'm going to go as long as I can stand it, can't say its a transition but I think it's as close as I'm going to come to one.



LOL, you'll start texlaxing too.  I am definitely going to snag some SD in a few weeks, which products do you recommend.  BF sales are coming up and I want to be ready...my husband is going to be like, SWIPER, NO SWIPING, LMBO!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  As much as I hate to admit it, I am love, love, loving me some SD!  I ordered some condish during a sale earlier this month and that stuff is creamed gold!  I love everything I've tried except the WG Butter-I think I'm allergic, it makes me itch like crazy and min to really that fond of the scent.   The scent and feel of the other products I've tried is delish and my 15-week post hair loves them!  I'm not in danger of texlaxing any time soon even though I've got about 2 inches of crazy lookin new growth.  Even with the new growth, I can actually feel my scalp.  I'm going to go as long as I can stand it, can't say its a transition but I think it's as close as I'm going to come to one.



Do you think you can do another 6 month stretch?

Let me know if you want to get rid of that SD Wheat germ butter conditioner


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 22, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Congratulations!! I'm going to be doing the same thing, PS with weaves for 2014. I'm glad to know it's working for you


 
I am thinking of this again, I do my own sew ins so I can change it up but I have not been in the mood to sit down and actually do it. I am loving using this MTG and I cant see a sew in lasting while using it. I could do curly hair but the hair I would want costs a grip and I don't want to invest. Maybe a wig. Will we have a challenge with this challenge?  LOL


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 22, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I am thinking of this again, I do my own sew ins so I can change it up but I have not been in the mood to sit down and actually do it. I am loving using this MTG and I cant see a sew in lasting while using it. I could do curly hair but the hair I would want costs a grip and I don't want to invest. Maybe a wig. Will we have a challenge with this challenge?  LOL



Yes, I'm down for a mini challenge 

What kind of curly hair do you want? I want some curly hair, too. 

I need to research this MTG you keep talking about.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 22, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe and xu93texas

I just bought my first wig and I'm down too


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 23, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SunySydeofLyfe and xu93texas  I just bought my first wig and I'm down too



Which one did you buy? Did you get the U part wig?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 23, 2013)

xu93texas

Yes Ma'am I did . I ended up getting this one.....







Its the Freetress Equal Invisble Part All Star Wig. I had some extra bucks on my paypal and decided on this instead of some more SD's. Lord knows I don't need anymore of that (stocked for years).


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 23, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas  Yes Ma'am I did . I ended up getting this one.....  Its the Freetress Equal Invisble Part All Star Wig. I had some extra bucks on my paypal and decided on this instead of some more SD's. Lord knows I don't need anymore of that (stocked for years).



It looks great ! I can't wait to see it on you. Still waiting for the braid out too


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 23, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, I'm down for a mini challenge
> 
> What kind of curly hair do you want? I want some curly hair, too.
> 
> I need to research this MTG you keep talking about.



The Bobbi boss soul wave I'm wearing in my avi. 

Mane tail groom got rave reviews on the board for growth most ladies hated the smell. I got a floral scent and added fragrance oils and its not bad at all...to me


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 23, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL, you'll start texlaxing too.  I am definitely going to snag some SD in a few weeks, which products do you recommend.  BF sales are coming up and I want to be ready...my husband is going to be like, SWIPER, NO SWIPING, LMBO!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


SWIPER...LMBO...I highly recommend the Vanilla Silk Cream MD conditioner...this stuff is DA BOM!  It smells like dessert and makes my hair so so soft.  I love the Almond Buttercream because it gives my nappy hair great shine and refreshes the dessert scent every day.  I also bought the Destination Hydration but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 23, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Do you think you can do another 6 month stretch?  Let me know if you want to get rid of that SD Wheat germ butter conditioner


I'm not sure that I can look crazy for that'll one again but I'm 15 weeks today so who knows. I only have about a third of the WG condish because it's fine if I don't let it touch my scalp so I've been using it with other conditioners and only on the ends.  You planning on a stretch?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Oct 23, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas
> 
> Yes Ma'am I did . I ended up getting this one.....
> 
> Its the Freetress Equal Invisble Part All Star Wig. I had some extra bucks on my paypal and decided on this instead of some more SD's. Lord knows I don't need anymore of that (stocked for years).



Please post pics when u wear it. I've been eyeing that wig for the longest time...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 23, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Please post pics when u wear it. I've been eyeing that wig for the longest time...



Will do! I was going to get fame, but All Star just looked better. I may go back for fame if all star works out though 

Has anybody ever done plain ole' ceily braids under there u parts? I can't cornroll and I would hate to have to bug my mom every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 23, 2013)

shortdub78, I've seen the pics of your hair that you posted. Your hair is amazing. Don't deny it, my dear. You can't convince us otherwise.

EnExitStageLeft, I wanna see it on you!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 23, 2013)

sunnieb, I'm 8 weeks post and all is well thus far. I allowed my hair to get a little dry last week but it's good this week. 

Ladies, dh tells me I should stop fighting the naturally curly. I love my waves. I stare at them in the mirror often when they are showing through around weeks 8+. I just can't stretch worth nuffin.' 

How are you ladies doing?
Luprisi baddison sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 23, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> SWIPER...LMBO...I highly recommend the Vanilla Silk Cream MD conditioner...this stuff is DA BOM!  It smells like dessert and makes my hair so so soft.  I love the Almond Buttercream because it gives my nappy hair great shine and refreshes the dessert scent every day.  I also bought the Destination Hydration but I haven't tried it yet.



Cool! I'm all out of my moisturizers and really good conditioners so I plan to try SD in lieu of my beloved Qhemet Biologics.  I hope I'm equally satisfied.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 23, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm not sure that I can look crazy for that'll one again but I'm 15 weeks today so who knows. I only have about a third of the WG condish because it's fine if I don't let it touch my scalp so I've been using it with other conditioners and only on the ends.  You planning on a stretch?



Yes, I want to stretch as long as possible, eventually I want to transition with weaves. I've had two weave consultations in the last 10 days and the consensus is I need to retain about 2 more inches in the back/nape area in order to have a secure braid foundation. (The pains of growing out a bob cut


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 24, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, I want to stretch as long as possible, eventually I want to transition with weaves. I've had two weave consultations in the last 10 days and the consensus is I need to retain about 2 more inches in the back/nape area in order to have a secure braid foundation. (The pains of growing out a bob cut


Been there on that one with the bob...I entertain the thought of transitioning about every 6 months, then I get over it because my natural "curls" are not cute!  How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 24, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb,  How are you ladies doing? Luprisi baddison sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz


I relaxed last Friday at 7 weeks.  Stretching does not work for me.  To much tangling and breakage.  Now I'm in heaven again, soft, strong, easy to manage hair.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 24, 2013)

I think I want to end my stretch at 10 weeks. These broken hairs are freaking me out!! Plus once I relax I can try out this inversion method everyone is talking about!!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 24, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Been there on that one with the bob...I entertain the thought of transitioning about every 6 months, then I get over it because my natural "curls" are not cute!  How many weeks are you now?



Only 7 weeks post. I love my natural curls, it's the two textures that are hard to deal with around 17-18 weeks post for me.


----------



## baddison (Oct 24, 2013)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb, I'm 8 weeks post and all is well thus far. I allowed my hair to get a little dry last week but it's good this week.
> 
> Ladies, dh tells me I should stop fighting the naturally curly. I love my waves. I stare at them in the mirror often when they are showing through around weeks 8+. I just can't stretch worth nuffin.'
> 
> ...



divachyk - right behind ya!!  I'm 9 weeks post and this ng is really coming in tight and coily - especially right in the middle of my head.  smh!  So, buns and braids are the order of the day until the December touchup @ 18weeks post.  The weather is starting to get a bit chilly, but still enjoying my Wednesday co-washes in the am.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 24, 2013)

I am 9 week post. I realized that I cannot do roller sets until after my next relaxer in December at 18 weeks. I tried to roller set this past weekend and my new growth was not having it. At this time my hair turns out so much better when I air dry so that is what I will do.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Oct 24, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Will do! I was going to get fame, but All Star just looked better. I may go back for fame if all star works out though
> 
> Has anybody ever done plain ole' ceily braids under there u parts? I can't cornroll and I would hate to have to bug my mom every 2-3 weeks.



U could try flat twist. For me they are much easier than cornrows.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 24, 2013)

I tried it. I'm gonna relax at 10 weeks. I'm getting breakage 

I'm gonna go to a salon, although I really don't want to, because I don't trust myself to do it. Maybe I could, but the pictures of folks doing it themselves usually have people with longer hair than me. I'm skimming SL (I can finally say that yay).

So suggestions on how to prep either 1) my own hair if I DIY or 2) my hair if I went to the salon. My roots are really straight from my blowout so I don't know how to know where my new growth ends without getting my hair washed, which I can't do obviously.

The only video I've seen where it looks okay is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bCf3NCjDtm4


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 25, 2013)

naija24

I just relaxed today at almost 36 weeks post. I thought I was going natural but I was manipulating my hair way too much for my liking and not seeing the retention I would have liked. I'll go all the way day, just not now. 

All that to say I relaxed myself at grazing shoulder length hair. I stopped smoothing at 12 minutes and started rinsing. I love my results! At this length of hair, I found having 6 sections already separated helped. Try not to stress out too much.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 25, 2013)

And now I need some relaxed buddies. I'm gonna go at least 13 weeks. I'd like to only relax once a season.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 25, 2013)

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, I've seen the pics of your hair that you posted. Your hair is amazing. Don't deny it, my dear. You can't convince us otherwise.
> 
> EnExitStageLeft, I wanna see it on you!



Thank you! Lol you know I can be hard on myself, especially since so many have beautifully thick hair and buns! I can't wait until next year in the spring to have a fuller bun like yours even though your hair will be to your butt by then!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 25, 2013)

xu93texas
KiWiStyle
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

I really have to share a new find...ORS Edge Control.  My biggest struggle while stretching is my edges.  They are the catalyst for the jar of relaxer, henna and every other random thing I've tried.  I'm pretty gray right in front of my ears and my temples and that hair is so unruly it ain't even funny!  I don't really care about the color, it's the wiry, crazy texture that makes me want to shave my head!  
This is my 15&1/2 week post hair in a braid out. Please try to ignore the gray-to-orange color and the stalker pumpkin in the background (LOL). The picture really does not do the edges justice.  This is a must have product, smooth as silk, not greasy at all and leaves my hair so soft.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 25, 2013)

Cattypus1,

Thanks for the info! I'm loving the braidout!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 25, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Cattypus1,  Thanks for the info! I'm loving the braidout!


Thank you.  I think I could easily do another 6 month stretch with this stuff.  I am not planning on texlaxing any time soon.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 25, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  I really have to share a new find...ORS Edge Control.  My biggest struggle while stretching is my edges.  They are the catalyst for the jar of relaxer, henna and every other random thing I've tried.  I'm pretty gray right in front of my ears and my temples and that hair is so unruly it ain't even funny!  I don't really care about the color, it's the wiry, crazy texture that makes me want to shave my head! This is my 15&1/2 week post hair in a braid out. Please try to ignore the gray-to-orange color and the stalker pumpkin in the background (LOL). The picture really does not do the edges justice.  This is a must have product, smooth as silk, not greasy at all and leaves my hair so soft.




Cattypus1 thanks for the reco, I'll grab some tomorrow!!!  You'll always talking about your grey temples but it looks fine to me, I'm just at the age where I just don't give a crap about what people think of me.  And your braid-out is fierce!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 25, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thank you.  I think I could easily do another 6 month stretch with this stuff.  I am not planning on texlaxing any time soon.



What chu talk in' bout' Willis?!?!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 25, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

xu93texas
KiWiStyle
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
Cattypus1

Hey ladies, I have been trying to use the MTG but the oil is getting on my nerves. I am thinking of mixing it with something to make it a cream...does anyone have anything to suggest.

Also, I am loving green magic, it tingles and feels so soothing to my scalp, I am thinking I about ordering another one even before I finish this one..such a shame but this is some good stuff!!!  It makes me not want to use the MTG but I spent the money and I know it works if I am consistent. Help me ladies not order another green magic but make a cream that I can oil my scalp with using the MTG!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 25, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thank you.  I think I could easily do another 6 month stretch with this stuff.  I am not planning on texlaxing any time soon.



That looks really good! Imma try to go for 6 months top


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> What chu talk in' bout' Willis?!?!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Gurrrrrrrl...I'm bout ta go for anutha 6 month stretch...I found the Holy Grail for edges.  You know how it is.  I don't care how cute the rest of yo hair is, if yo edges are jacked, it ain't cute!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 thanks for the reco, I'll grab some tomorrow!!!  You'll always talking about your grey temples but it looks fine to me, I'm just at the age where I just don't give a crap about what people think of me.  And your braid-out is fierce!!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Thanks, girl.  I don't really care about the color it's the stupid imma do my own thang part that pisses me off!  I'm so over it, I don't think I'm going to henna any time soon either...we'll just hafta see bout that one...LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 25, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Gurrrrrrrl...I'm bout ta go for anutha 6 month stretch...I found the Holy Grail for edges.  You know how it is.  I don't care how cute the rest of yo hair is, if yo edges are jacked, it ain't cute!



LOL!  You know when I read ANOTHER six month stretch, I thought you were stretching for a whole year!  If I could do six months and not stress about thinning due to breakage at that dang line of demarcation, I would be right there witcha.  I wish you the best of success with your stretch!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 25, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks, girl.  I don't really care about the color it's the stupid imma do my own thang part that pisses me off!  I'm so over it, I don't think I'm going to henna any time soon either...we'll just hafta see bout that one...LOL



Do you BOO-BOO, LOL!!!'  Seriously, I think you'll cave on that no henna any time soon stuff but if you can keep those edges looking that good, I think you'll be fine.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 25, 2013)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

So I'm presently under my dryer doing my pre-texlax protein treatment. Yep, I'm texlaxing on 11/1 at 12 weeks post.  I am so hair lazy because I don't want to deal with all the knots and tangles and nappy roots.  I seriously don't do anything to my hair, I smooth it up with my hands and cover my NG with my satin scarfs.  That's it, everyday because I'm afraid of over manipulation and breakage.  It seems as though I'm the stretching punk of our group and guess what, I'm ok with that. I can't wait to play in my hair again next week!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL!  You know when I read ANOTHER six month stretch, I thought you were stretching for a whole year!  If I could do six months and not stress about thinning due to breakage at that dang line of demarcation, I would be right there witcha.  I wish you the best of success with your stretch!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


No chile...I did a 6 month last year at about this time.  I said I'd never do it again but I've been texlaxing since then so my demarcation line is not that rigid.  Now that I've found my edges again without relaxing I'm ready to go...only 2&1/2 more months to go to get to 6.  I'm hoping I can gain some thickness by stretching longer.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  So I'm presently under my dryer doing my pre-texlax protein treatment. Yep, I'm texlaxing on 11/1 at 12 weeks post.  I am so hair lazy because I don't want to deal with all the knots and tangles and nappy roots.  I seriously don't do anything to my hair, I smooth it up with my hands and cover my NG with my satin scarfs.  That's it, everyday because I'm afraid of over manipulation and breakage.  It seems as though I'm the stretching punk of our group and guess what, I'm ok with that. I can't wait to play in my hair again next week!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



"Stretching punk" LMBO!  Swang that hurr, gurl!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 25, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1
> @xu93texas
> @Altruisticoam
> @yoli184
> ...


 
You have to do what's best for your hair. Lol at stretching punk of the group. I remember back in the day, I wouldn't dream of stretching past 6-7 weeks and I would have my stylist do a partial relaxer on my sides and nape 3 weeks later. We've come a long waaay baby!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 25, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> You have to do what's best for your hair. Lol at stretching punk of the group. I remember back in the day, I wouldn't dream of stretching past 6-7 weeks and I would have my stylist do a partial relaxer on my sides and nape 3 weeks later. We've come a long waaay baby!!



We have come a long way!  I'm honored to be a part of this healthy hair elite club.  CHEERS!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 26, 2013)

xu93texas & KiWiStyle...we have come a long way.  Like you said, I wouldn't have dreamed of going past 8 weeks and when I became a selfie, I can't honestly say how long I waited in between because it was so easy to keep it straightened all the time.  Thanks for letting me be a member of the HHC!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 26, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...


I hear ya! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 26, 2013)

KiWiStyle

 @ stretching punk

Girl do what your tells you to and if thats to texlax then DO IT! Ain't nobody got time for setbacks


----------



## JudithO (Oct 26, 2013)

divachyk when are you relaxing... I'm doing it today... Anyone else relaxing today?


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 26, 2013)

JudithO said:


> divachyk when are you relaxing... I'm doing it today... Anyone else relaxing today?



How long do you stretch? I relaxed Thursday.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 26, 2013)

JudithO said:


> divachyk when are you relaxing... I'm doing it today... Anyone else relaxing today?



JudithO, I'm going another few weeks at least. Trying for 14 but may not get there. You were 8 wks, right?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm visiting with my nephew who is away at college. Be home tomorrow. Catch up then! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 26, 2013)

divachyk naa... 13 weeks today.... Deed is done! Normally im 8 weeks tho...


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey guys ! Im new around here (this thread lol). I'm currently 9 weeks post. My next touch will be only my third touch up EVER (natural turned texlaxer last November. The first time I stretched 6 months(with stellar results) and the second time I stretched only 3 months (due to impatience/ haste which led to not so good results). With that being said, my mind is telling me i need to stretch for a total of 6 months but my boddddyyyy doesn't know if i can wait that long. I hope so though!!!

JudithO what made you do the additional 5 weeks this time?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 26, 2013)

@Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
KiWiStyle
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe
andSaludable84 (because she said she wanted to see)

My First Braid-out in a Year


----------



## soonergirl (Oct 26, 2013)

^^^ So adorable!!! Complete details to include step by step directions which further include you coming and doing my hair lol! Love it!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe andSaludable84 (because she said she wanted to see)  My First Braid-out in a Year


Like I said, lady...beautiful.  How do you handle the ends.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 26, 2013)

@soonergirl and @Cattypus1 THANKS LADIES! 

To do this braidout I used a mixture of these two "techniques":

This is @TeeBee's vid. I ADORE her channel and I'm about to cop some CURLS because of her as we speak 

I did multiple mini braids like she did to get the definition (about 13). I also used the same styling agent Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Butter Gel which is BOMB.COM btw. Softness and hold 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR00YAJSSd0 (skip to the end for the braiding and unraveling...pure hair porn )

Now to handle my ends I used the Youtubers method, which is using flexi-rods. Basically I did a braid and curl. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvXqFltE58g


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe andSaludable84 (because she said she wanted to see)  My First Braid-out in a Year



This is Super Cute!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Girl  @KiWiStyle


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe andSaludable84 (because she said she wanted to see)  My First Braid-out in a Year



It's about time, woman!!  Love it!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 27, 2013)

xu93texas

I know lol, I wanted to do it but my time has been pretty short lately. I had a bit of time to spare yesterday though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



That is so pretty!


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...









Did you do flat braids?


----------



## klsjackson (Oct 29, 2013)

Mande30 mschristine divachyk 

Hey ladies!! It's been awhile since I posted and I'm checking in.  How are each of you doing?  I am currently 9 weeks post (by accident).  I intended to relax at 8 weeks, but my stylist was on vacation.  I am not feeling this new growth at all and I am having some issues with the underprocessed areas.  I really want her to do a corrective, but she does not do them.  So, based on those two things, I am re-thinking self relaxing.  If she can't take me tomorrow, then self-relaxing it is.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 29, 2013)

Saludable84

girl I can't cornroll to save my life. I just do multiple braids all over my head and secure my ends with flexi rods....that's it.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Oct 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @@Cattypus1
> @xu93texas
> @Altruisticoam
> @yoli184
> ...


 

Love this you look just like my good friend? Are you from ________? @EnExitStageLeft


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84  girl I can't cornroll to save my life. I just do multiple braids all over my head and secure my ends with flexi rods....that's it.



Clearly, you see I took notes and I'm so loving it!!!! You inspired me to do this more often.


----------



## Mande30 (Oct 29, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30 @mschristine @divachyk
> 
> Hey ladies!! It's been awhile since I posted and I'm checking in. How are each of you doing? I am currently 9 weeks post (by accident). I intended to relax at 8 weeks, but my stylist was on vacation. I am not feeling this new growth at all and I am having some issues with the underprocessed areas. I really want her to do a corrective, but she does not do them. So, based on those two things, I am re-thinking self relaxing. If she can't take me tomorrow, then self-relaxing it is.


 
klsjackson 

Are you cutting your stretch to 8 weeks from now on?  I relaxed 2 weeks ago, at 11 weeks.  I wanted to wait until 12 but I was not going to find the time.  Each time that I self relax I get better.  I just note what I do and try to improve if needed.  Since I have been self relaxing I have not gotten my hair bone straight, more like 80 - 85% (not at all texlaxed).  I have grown to like this.  It helps with the "limp" look and it makes dealing with the multiple textures very manageable.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 29, 2013)

Saludable84

We're some bunnin' fools. We deserve a break every now and then.


----------



## klsjackson (Oct 30, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> klsjackson
> 
> Are you cutting your stretch to 8 weeks from now on?  I relaxed 2 weeks ago, at 11 weeks.  I wanted to wait until 12 but I was not going to find the time.  Each time that I self relax I get better.  I just note what I do and try to improve if needed.  Since I have been self relaxing I have not gotten my hair bone straight, more like 80 - 85% (not at all texlaxed).  I have grown to like this.  It helps with the "limp" look and it makes dealing with the multiple textures very manageable.



Mande30: I would like to stretch for 10 to 12 weeks, but the different textures are causing too much breakage.  Also, I have been dealing with product buildup and no products, I mean NONE would work on my hair! I finally did an ACV rinse and it removed all the buildup and it was like I had a new head of hair.  I have finally realized that I will no longer be able to use my beloved Chi Silk Infusion.  It is the only product I use with silicones and it think it was  causing the build up on my hair.  So, between the protein overload and product buildup I have been very frustrated and unhappy with my hair for the last 3 weeks. Hopefully things will change after this relaxer and I will be back on my quest for APL.


----------



## Mande30 (Oct 30, 2013)

klsjackson said:


> @Mande30: I would like to stretch for 10 to 12 weeks, but the different textures are causing too much breakage. Also, I have been dealing with product buildup and no products, I mean NONE would work on my hair! I finally did an ACV rinse and it removed all the buildup and it was like I had a new head of hair. I have finally realized that I will no longer be able to use my beloved Chi Silk Infusion. It is the only product I use with silicones and it think it was causing the build up on my hair. So, between the protein overload and product buildup I have been very frustrated and unhappy with my hair for the last 3 weeks. Hopefully things will change after this relaxer and I will be back on my quest for APL.


 
@klsjackson @mschristine
Wow, you could not find anything (except for ACV) to get rid of the buildup?...ORS Aloe Shampoo and Cantu regular shampoo have worked very well on build-up for me. I just look for a shampoo that has all types of sulfates in it. They are drying but they bust up bricks. What were you using the Chi Silk Infusion for?....Well one thing is for sure, our team knows how to rock a protein overload....I think between us we have had at LEAST 6 this year.


----------



## klsjackson (Oct 30, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson @mschristine
> Wow, you could not find anything (except for ACV) to get rid of the buildup?...ORS Aloe Shampoo and Cantu regular shampoo have worked very well on build-up for me. I just look for a shampoo that has all types of sulfates in it. They are drying but they bust up bricks. What were you using the Chi Silk Infusion for?....Well one thing is for sure, our team knows how to rock a protein overload....I think between us we have had at LEAST 6 this year.



LOL! Yes, we are definitely protein lovers!!! I Use ORS Creamy Aloe at least twice a month, but that buildup was going no where, especially once the protein build up kicked in. I used Suave clarifying shampoo which normally does the job, i purchased Mizani Puriphying, it works but makes my hair feel like straw.  It did nothing!! I was desperately looking for an answer and sound out about ACV.  Using ACV made my hair feel like silk!!! I will definitely add it to my routine at least twice a month as a final rinse.  I added peppermint and tea tree oils and my scalp felt so invigorated afterwards and it got rid of my dandruff as well. Of course I used organic ACV a brand called Eden.   I like the way silk infusion makes my hair feel, but evidently its not a good product for me.  Oh well....


----------



## mschristine (Oct 30, 2013)

klsjackson Mande30 I'm 12 weeks post and my new growth has a life of it own..just does whatever it wants to do. Relaxing in 3 weeks but just the front and crown area..not relaxing my nape for a while. It has broken off a lot in a couple of places and I don't think it can handle another chemical process anytime soon. I'm investing in a hooded dryer, rollers and setting lotion so I can start rollersetting..my hair definitely needs a change in routine so hopefully this will help.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 30, 2013)

@Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
KiWiStyle
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe
andSaludable84 
I want to wear a curly set to my cousins wedding. But I need to prepoo, shampoo, do a reconstructive treatment, and dc w/ steam before doing so. Should I do all of this tomorrow and then rod my hair Friday on Air Dried hair or should I just rod it friday and say "**** IT" to my wash day this week?.....Hmmmmmm


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe andSaludable84 I want to wear a curly set to my cousins wedding. But I need to prepoo, shampoo, do a reconstructive treatment, and dc w/ steam before doing so. Should I do all of this tomorrow and then rod my hair Friday on Air Dried hair or should I just rod it friday and say "**** IT" to my wash day this week?.....Hmmmmmm


  Granted you have the time, I would definitely wet set on Friday.  Wet sets much more defined and lasts soo much longer.  

What are you wearing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle

Most likely A black cuffed sleeve blazer, a violet dress I purchased from Macy's, black skinny waist belt and some black peep toe pumps I caught on sale a Tar-jar a while back. I thought about it today on my way home from work, but that may change because I can never seem to make a concrete decision when it comes to my wardrobe .


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



I definitely agree with KiWiStyle. Do it all the same day. IMO, curly sets look better the same day. It may not set on second day hair correctly.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle  Most likely A black cuffed sleeve blazer, a violet dress I purchased from Macy's, black skinny waist belt and some black peep toe pumps I caught on sale a Tar-jar a while back. I thought about it today on my way home from work, but that may change because I can never seem to make a concrete decision when it comes to my wardrobe .



Sounds cute!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle

Thanks girl! Did your ever T-Lax? Or are you going to wait it out?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle  Thanks girl! Did your ever T-Lax? Or are you going to wait it out?



I'm texlaxing on Saturday!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft - I got the GVP Conditioning Balm today !! So excited to use it! I will be relaxing this weekend, think it will help my moisture a lot!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 31, 2013)

KhandiB

You hair is going to feel awesome! Try using it with heat....sets that baby right off! It has a nice slip too, so detangling should be a breeze


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 31, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm texlaxing on Saturday!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Are we going to get a reveal? I would love to see. You know we love good hair porn around these here parts lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1
> xu93texas
> Altruisticoam
> yoli184
> ...



I say prep now. I'm working on my hair for tomorrow!


----------



## Anailuj (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm texlaxing tomorrow my hair for the first time in 5 years!!!
Can I moisturise and seal tonight?
I'm planning to base my scalp tonight and again tomorrow as I am going to use a lye relaxer.


----------



## Mande30 (Oct 31, 2013)

Anailuj said:


> I'm texlaxing tomorrow my hair for the first time in 5 years!!! Can I moisturise and seal tonight? I'm planning to base my scalp tonight and again tomorrow as I am going to use a lye relaxer.


Anailuj

I m/s everyday. So I also do it on the night before a relaxer. I just make sure I don't get any product on the new growth or scalp. The oils also give your previously processed hair a layer of protection against the runoff when you rinse the relaxer. Of course I add more protection on the day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## klsjackson (Oct 31, 2013)

mschristine said:


> klsjackson Mande30 I'm 12 weeks post and my new growth has a life of it own..just does whatever it wants to do. Relaxing in 3 weeks but just the front and crown area..not relaxing my nape for a while. It has broken off a lot in a couple of places and I don't think it can handle another chemical process anytime soon. I'm investing in a hooded dryer, rollers and setting lotion so I can start rollersetting..my hair definitely needs a change in routine so hopefully this will help.



mschristine:  I think those are wise investments for your hair journey.  I purchased a hooded dryer over 10 years ago and its still going strong.  Rollersetting definitely has helped me maintain my hair health and achieve my hair goals.  I am working my way up to 12 week stretching.  I relaxed yesterday at 9 weeks and will try to go at least 10 or 11 for the next stretch.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 KiWiStyle soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe andSaludable84 I want to wear a curly set to my cousins wedding. But I need to prepoo, shampoo, do a reconstructive treatment, and dc w/ steam before doing so. Should I do all of this tomorrow and then rod my hair Friday on Air Dried hair or should I just rod it friday and say "**** IT" to my wash day this week?.....Hmmmmmm



I would do the whole routine and set it- your hair will thank you.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 31, 2013)

Anailuj said:


> I'm texlaxing tomorrow my hair for the first time in 5 years!!! Can I moisturise and seal tonight? I'm planning to base my scalp tonight and again tomorrow as I am going to use a lye relaxer.



Yes, you can M&S tonight. I usually apply coconut oil to my hair the night before and I base my scalp.  About 30 minutes prior to my appointment  I apply something else to my hair. 

Don't forget to post pics. After 5 years, that's going to be a nice reveal!


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft - I also got this Silk Elements Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner , One liter on sale for 4.99 !!! I love all of Silk Elements stuff.  I went back a couple of weeks ago and got my Motions Moisture Plus, but they must have changed the formula or something.  When I rinse my hair , there is no longer slip and it leaves my hair feeling like there is a coating on it.  So I will use it maybe as a partner with my other products for braidouts etc.. not for a Rinse out.

Loving - how is it going for you?!?  I will be relaxing between tonight and Saturday, when are you up? Im 9 weeks post..I had to go back in this thread to find out when I relaxed my hair last,  .  I need to buddy up!!



EnExitStageLeft said:


> KhandiB
> 
> You hair is going to feel awesome! Try using it with heat....sets that baby right off! It has a nice slip too, so detangling should be a breeze


----------



## Loving (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey! KhandiB It's going great! I'm getting my T/U this weekend too. I'm 8 weeks post.


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 31, 2013)

Loving - Yay!! So we are back on schedule!!



Loving said:


> Hey! KhandiB It's going great! I'm getting my T/U this weekend too. I'm 8 weeks post.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 31, 2013)

KhandiB

The Luxury Moisturzing Conditioner was the first Silk Elements Condish I ever bought. I use DC with it.


----------



## Anailuj (Oct 31, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Anailuj
> 
> I m/s everyday. So I also do it on the night before a relaxer. I just make sure I don't get any product on the new growth or scalp. The oils also give your previously processed hair a layer of protection against the runoff when you rinse the relaxer. Of course I add more protection on the day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Thanks, really helps a lot. I've been natural for nearly 5 years, so all my hair is virgin. 



xu93texas said:


> Yes, you can M&S tonight. I usually apply coconut oil to my hair the night before and I base my scalp.  About 30 minutes prior to my appointment  I apply something else to my hair.
> 
> Don't forget to post pics. After 5 years, that's going to be a nice reveal!



I will post them, although i wish I hadn't been too scissors happy, after two babies (last being born April 2013) and terrible postpartum shedding I kept big chopping my hair cuz I had no idea that the shedding was related to postpartum.

If I knew my hair would have already reached somewhere between BSL and MBL. But I am just shoulder length from the top of my hair and APL from the lower half of my head. 

So now since I've no time to take care of my hair with my little ones I have decided to texlax to have a fresh start with my hair journey due to lack of time to maintain 4c natural hair.
Can't wait to run my fingers through my hair with no difficulty.


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 31, 2013)

Anailuj said:


> Thanks, really helps a lot. I've been natural for nearly 5 years, so all my hair is virgin.  I will post them, although i wish I hadn't been too scissors happy, after two babies (last being born April 2013) and terrible postpartum shedding I kept big chopping my hair cuz I had no idea that the shedding was related to postpartum.  If I knew my hair would have already reached somewhere between BSL and MBL. But I am just shoulder length from the top of my hair and APL from the lower half of my head.  So now since I've no time to take care of my hair with my little ones I have decided to texlax to have a fresh start with my hair journey due to lack of time to maintain 4c natural hair. Can't wait to run my fingers through my hair with no difficulty.


. 


Excited for you!! Welcome to texlaxed life! It's pretty goooooood

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anailuj (Nov 1, 2013)

NGraceO said:


> .
> 
> Excited for you!! Welcome to texlaxed life! It's pretty goooooood
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol, thanks.
2 hours left with my natural hair.
 B-)


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 4, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe 

Happy Monday Buddies!  I texlaxed for the second time on Saturday and have retained my normal growth at 3 months post. Though it seems it's taking forever to reach BSL, I'm still grateful for the progress I'm making.    Here is a pic of me as I'm feeling myself the next morning.    My length:   My cross wrap:    I had my fun showing my length for two whole days and now it's going back up.  I'll be going hard on protective styling for the remainder of the year...fall/winter season to get me over the BSL hump.   ETA:  I also went against lhcf's grain and purchased LUSH R&B (Revitalize & Balance) hair cream.  I had been using a sample over the last week and really liked it and the smell is addictive.  It's not a scent I would typically gravitate to but I'm in love with it and it moisturizes very well.  It's a nice and thick cream for the colder months and a little goes a long way.  My DH was all in my head last night, lol!    Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Happy Monday Buddies!  I texlaxed for the second time on Saturday and have retained my normal growth at 3 months post. Though it seems it's taking forever to reach BSL, I'm still grateful for the progress I'm making.    Here is a pic of me as I'm feeling myself the next morning.    My length:   My cross wrap:    I had my fun showing my length for two whole days and now it's going back up.  I'll be going hard on protective styling for the remainder of the year...fall/winter season to get me over the BSL hump.   ETA:  I also went against lhcf's grain and purchased LUSH R&B (Revitalize & Balance) hair cream.  I had been using a sample over the last week and really liked it and the smell is addictive.  It's not a scent I would typically gravitate to but I'm in love with it and it moisturizes very well.  It's a nice and thick cream for the colder months and a little goes a long way.  My DH was all in my head last night, lol!    Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Nice work, Kiwi.   Love your hemline, you're obviously doing a lot right!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 4, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Nice work, Kiwi.   Love your hemline, you're obviously doing a lot right!



KiWiStyle

What Cattypus1 said . Your hemline is alla' that!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle, your hair looks great!  Very pretty 
It seems like this process was a lot better than the last? Are you going to stretch for 12 weeks at a time?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Happy Monday Buddies!  I texlaxed for the second time on Saturday and have retained my normal growth at 3 months post. Though it seems it's taking forever to reach BSL, I'm still grateful for the progress I'm making.    Here is a pic of me as I'm feeling myself the next morning.    My length:   My cross wrap:    I had my fun showing my length for two whole days and now it's going back up.  I'll be going hard on protective styling for the remainder of the year...fall/winter season to get me over the BSL hump.   ETA:  I also went against lhcf's grain and purchased LUSH R&B (Revitalize & Balance) hair cream.  I had been using a sample over the last week and really liked it and the smell is addictive.  It's not a scent I would typically gravitate to but I'm in love with it and it moisturizes very well.  It's a nice and thick cream for the colder months and a little goes a long way.  My DH was all in my head last night, lol!    Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Very pretty keep up the great work!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 4, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Nice work, Kiwi.   Love your hemline, you're obviously doing a lot right!



Thanks Cattypus1!  I washed less, M&S if I felt like it and did lots of protective styling.  Maybe that's my magic potion ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle  What Cattypus1 said . Your hemline is alla' that![/QUOTE
> 
> EnExitStageLeft, "alla' that", LOL!!!  Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 4, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, your hair looks great!  Very pretty It seems like this process was a lot better than the last? Are you going to stretch for 12 weeks at a time?



xu93texas thanks lady!!  Yeah I flat ironed my roots about a week or so before and because I sweat in my head at night, my NG reverted slowly over time.  For now, 12 weeks seems to be my limit.  I always try to go further but it rarely work out so I end up going back to 12.  I guess I'll be TL around 1/25/14.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 4, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Very pretty keep up the great work!



Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 5, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Happy Monday Buddies!  I texlaxed for the second time on Saturday and have retained my normal growth at 3 months post. Though it seems it's taking forever to reach BSL, I'm still grateful for the progress I'm making.    Here is a pic of me as I'm feeling myself the next morning.    My length:   My cross wrap:    I had my fun showing my length for two whole days and now it's going back up.  I'll be going hard on protective styling for the remainder of the year...fall/winter season to get me over the BSL hump.   ETA:  I also went against lhcf's grain and purchased LUSH R&B (Revitalize & Balance) hair cream.  I had been using a sample over the last week and really liked it and the smell is addictive.  It's not a scent I would typically gravitate to but I'm in love with it and it moisturizes very well.  It's a nice and thick cream for the colder months and a little goes a long way.  My DH was all in my head last night, lol!    Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hey now! Looking good girl!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 5, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Hey now! Looking good girl!



I'm relaxing next week. I'm getting some breakage from neglect for 4 days and I need to start fresh for my next stretch


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 6, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm relaxing next week. I'm getting some breakage from neglect for 4 days and I need to start fresh for my next stretch



I'm about ready too. I haven't combed in 4 days just been wearing these two braids. I'm trying to plan my how to....detangling my roots sectioning off and such...what day are you tu?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 8, 2013)

Ladies... Ladies... I have still not relaxed my head!  I will be 30 weeks post on Saturday and not that I am transitioning.  I am just too damn lazy.  Been doing a lot lately.  I do want to relax, but my hair hasn't really been giving me any trouble.  We will see what the weekend brings.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 8, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I'm about ready too. I haven't combed in 4 days just been wearing these two braids. I'm trying to plan my how to....detangling my roots sectioning off and such...what day are you tu?



Hey buddies I touched up today at 15 weeks got my DC on, sitting in the car waiting to pick up dd. I hope i retained even a little length. Going out of town with dh tonight hope to get some good hair pictures to share. 

How y'all doing??


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm relaxing next week. I'm getting some breakage from neglect for 4 days and I need to start fresh for my next stretch



I'm right there with you...ill be relaxing Friday the 15th. This hair is un-manageable  .


----------



## divachyk (Nov 8, 2013)

Week 11 starts now. Week 10 was so-so. If week 11 doesn't go good with less breakage than what I got in 10, I'll be relaxing during week 12. 

Luprisi baddison sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2013)

@SunySydeofLyfe

I cannot wait to see your reveal .


----------



## baddison (Nov 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Week 11 starts now. Week 10 was so-so. If week 11 doesn't go good with less breakage than what I got in 10, I'll be relaxing during week 12.
> 
> Luprisi baddison sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz



divachyk...Wow - sorry you are having more than normal breakage. Perhaps the change in the weather is causing more dryness than before???  Assess your hair during week 11, and if you need to relax, then have at it!!  LOL!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 9, 2013)

This is starting week 12 for me. I have adjusted my regimen for the cold weather and the longer stretch and so far so good. I plan to relax in week 17 (December 20) unless things begin to change.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 9, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm relaxing next week. I'm getting some breakage from neglect for 4 days and I need to start fresh for my next stretch




I WANNA SEE, I WANNA SEE!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Nov 9, 2013)

baddison, as much as I would love to agree and blame the weather, it's all me. I've never been good at stretching beyond 10 weeks. I will give it one more week and assess. 

Here's what I posted in the transitioning thread. I'm hanging out there to learn how to stretch....



divachyk said:


> Keeping the hair stretched after detangling really makes a world of a difference. I was struggling with my hair the earlier part of the week -- breakage more than I liked. I didn't run from it, I kept detangling with being as gentle as I could and braided the hair. The next time I took it down to run the comb through it, hardly any breakage. I re-braided it, took it down a few days later, again hardly any breakage. I'm impressed.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 9, 2013)

xu93texas
KiWiStyle
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe


Hey Buddies...promise you won't kick me out of the group...pretty please.... I'm still a relaxed/texlaxed head but I'm going for a long stretch...not saying the T word yet but I really want my thickness back.  I'm joining xu93texas and EnExitStageLeft in the not ready to say the T word (not the real title) thread.  I'm 17+ weeks post and planning on going as far as I can to get the thickness and strength back.  Wish me luck!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 9, 2013)

Cattypus1

You're going to rock this girl . We ain't got no worries around these parts!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 9, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hey Buddies...promise you won't kick me out of the group...pretty please.... I'm still a relaxed/texlaxed head but I'm going for a long stretch...not saying the T word yet but I really want my thickness back.  I'm joining xu93texas and EnExitStageLeft in the not ready to say the T word (not the real title) thread.  I'm 17+ weeks post and planning on going as far as I can to get the thickness and strength back.  Wish me luck!



You got this Cattypus1 
I'm going as far as I can to. My first goal is 6 months and then I'm gonna keep moving forward.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 9, 2013)

We gonna keep it moving together, ladies!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 9, 2013)

If I still have buddies I just wanna say I'm sorry for falling off but I'm back! I probably won't relax until mid January.  I think Angelinhell MissyB Hyacinthe


----------



## MissyB (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Babygrowth, Angelinhell and Hyacinthe.... It's been a minute since I've checked in. I relaxed on September 28th, so I'll probably will be relaxing in early to mid January. Jan 11th will make 15 weeks.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 9, 2013)

baddison sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz....
Ok ladies, I used EnExitStageLeft's detangling mix and my hair detangled like a dream, for once! I'm so impressed. Breakage is still not right and tight but at least my hair is smooth and tangle free. That's a first. My next goal will be minimizing breakage now that I got the tangle monster punked.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 10, 2013)

MissyB said:


> Hi Babygrowth, Angelinhell and Hyacinthe.... It's been a minute since I've checked in. I relaxed on September 28th, so I'll probably will be relaxing in early to mid January. Jan 11th will make 15 weeks.



Ok cool! Than we will probably have a similar schedule after that.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I'm right there with you...ill be relaxing Friday the 15th. This hair is un-manageable  .



I relaxed this past friday! Hair feels and looks better. I am going to do better this stretch!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas
> KiWiStyle
> shortdub78
> yoli184
> ...



I just relaxed, but I'm going for April. We are your hair family, so we are sticking together! I've been in the health forum lately. I'm getting rid of this baby weight! I am back to pre pregnancy weight, but I want 10 lbs off. I want nice thick past SL hair and I want to be skinny by my birthday!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 10, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I just relaxed, but I'm going for April. We are your hair family, so we are sticking together! I've been in the health forum lately. I'm getting rid of this baby weight! I am back to pre pregnancy weight, but I want 10 lbs off. I want nice thick past SL hair and I want to be skinny by my birthday!


Thanks, girl.  I have learned so much and gotten so much support from my hair Fam and I don't want to lose you guys.  I want that thickness too.  I went back to WW... again because I ain't got time for this weight gain and I'm too short to be wide...LOL!  Too old for skinny, I'm going for healthy.  Got about 18 lbs to go get me to back to fightin' weight.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hey Buddies...promise you won't kick me out of the group...pretty please.... I'm still a relaxed/texlaxed head but I'm going for a long stretch...not saying the T word yet but I really want my thickness back.  I'm joining xu93texas and EnExitStageLeft in the not ready to say the T word (not the real title) thread.  I'm 17+ weeks post and planning on going as far as I can to get the thickness and strength back.  Wish me luck!




You go girl!!! I'm cheering you on and living vicariously through you so keep trucking! If I ever figure this texlaxed thing out and stop being lazy about styling I might meet you ladies on the other side. Cheers to thickening and strengthening!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Luprisi (Nov 10, 2013)

divachyk said:


> baddison sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz....
> Ok ladies, I used EnExitStageLeft's detangling mix and my hair detangled like a dream, for once! I'm so impressed. Breakage is still not right and tight but at least my hair is smooth and tangle free. That's a first. My next goal will be minimizing breakage now that I got the tangle monster punked.




I'm glad you found something to get the breakage under control. I'm now 10 weeks post but it feels like I'm 6 months post. I don't know if you all remember but I used a texturizer last time after stretching for 22 weeks and left my hair seriously underprocessed. Im learning to deal with my textures and am not considering texturizing anytime soon. So far so good!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 10, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> You got this Cattypus1 I'm going as far as I can to. My first goal is 6 months and then I'm gonna keep moving forward.


What is your 6-month date?


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> What is your 6-month date?



March 4, 2014


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 11, 2013)

divachyk said:


> baddison sunnieb, Luprisi, DominicanBrazilian82, Nix08, Cherry89, Jobwright, pre_medicalrulz....
> Ok ladies, I used EnExitStageLeft's detangling mix and my hair detangled like a dream, for once! I'm so impressed. Breakage is still not right and tight but at least my hair is smooth and tangle free. That's a first. My next goal will be minimizing breakage now that I got the tangle monster punked.



EnExitStageLeft
divachyk

I am currently 12 weeks but planning to stretch to 17 weeks. This is the longest stretch I have ever done and I am noticing more issues with detangling. It's not too bad right now but I can only imagine it will get worse so I plan to make Enexitstageleft's detangling mix for this weekends wash day. Can't wait to try it after hearing how well it worked for Divachyk. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 11, 2013)

Rozlewis 

Let Us Know how it works out


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey buddies, tu went well except my hair is so dry......help....

Pictures coming. The trip wasn't for pleasure so no posing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hey buddies, tu went well except my hair is so dry......help....
> 
> Pictures coming. The trip wasn't for pleasure so no posing.



I would do a oil treatment with a plastic cap, then moisturizing poo, with dc. Hair should bounce back


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 11, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hey buddies, tu went well except my hair is so dry......help....  Pictures coming. The trip wasn't for pleasure so no posing.


  I can alway get nice moisturized, smooth strands, when I mix: my reg DC, AVJ, honey, Roux Porosity Control conditioner EVOO and a ceramide rich oil.   I then get under the steamer but if you don't have a steamer, your regular DC process will work.  Don't use the Roux unless you have high porosity issues.    I'm doing my post relaxer wash after 9 days and I am I'm lazy (as usual lately) and decided to DC over night with only Joico MR conditioner.  Usually I do the above regimen with every DC, weekly. My ends were constantly feeling dry so if this doesn't do it, I'm going all in NEXT weekend.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 11, 2013)

Quick buddy check!

Is everyone in here buddied-up?

If anybobdy needs some buddies, please post so we can grab you!


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm in need of a buddy!!

NGraceO


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 11, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I would do a oil treatment with a plastic cap, then moisturizing poo, with dc. Hair should bounce back



I just mixed some oils. was going to use them tomorrow didn't want a greasy pillow. I'm impatient and wanted to just see....so i used garnier frutis triple moisture conditioner....rinsed my hair applied and ladies my hair was so soft, air dried then used some hv whipped ends with aysoya oils added ( its almost gone) first time in months my hair wasn't matted and tangled. The pretty haired once a month relaxed lady uses the ganier 3 minute couldn't find it so i got the conditioner I'm in love will hunt the entire line tomorrow and hope we can start a relationship!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 11, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I can alway get nice moisturized, smooth strands, when I mix: my reg DC, AVJ, honey, Roux Porosity Control conditioner EVOO and a ceramide rich oil.   I then get under the steamer but if you don't have a steamer, your regular DC process will work.  Don't use the Roux unless you have high porosity issues.    I'm doing my post relaxer wash after 9 days and I am I'm lazy (as usual lately) and decided to DC over night with only Joico MR conditioner.  Usually I do the above regimen with every DC, weekly. My ends were constantly feeling dry so if this doesn't do it, I'm going all in NEXT weekend.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have a steamer i need to use. Porosity....i just don't know the water test....uggghhhh...the verdict my hair floated= lo po. But my hair likes avj and acv rinses....but the baking soda also helped. I'm going to start journaling to see what works to help me with a solid regimen.

I had been,dealing with matting and tangling. .hair webbing. Not after using the garnier triple moisture...smooth hair...easy to comb. No webbing...no tangles. 

Thanks for the suggestions. I may try that too. I will let you know if i do.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 13, 2013)

I finally made it BSL!!!! 

Well there are a few hairs touching my bra so I am claiming it!!!! 
I need 2 inches to MBL and 5 to WL!!! I am going in!!!  I know I should have waited but this revelation got me excited ...I oiled my scalp with the LQ Green magic, went over it with some MTG and got the baggy on!!! I am getting so fancy, I even took my vitamins!!!  I am going to be waist length by this summer!!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 13, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I finally made it BSL!!!!   Well there are a few hairs touching my bra so I am claiming it!!!!  I need 2 inches to MBL and 5 to WL!!! I am going in!!!  I know I should have waited but this revelation got me excited ...I oiled my scalp with the LQ Green magic, went over it with some MTG and got the baggy on!!! I am getting so fancy, I even took my vitamins!!!  I am going to be waist length by this summer!!!!



Congratulations!! Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 13, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Congratulations!! Your hair is beautiful.


 

xu93texas, thank you so much!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 13, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I finally made it BSL!!!!   Well there are a few hairs touching my bra so I am claiming it!!!!  I need 2 inches to MBL and 5 to WL!!! I am going in!!!  I know I should have waited but this revelation got me excited ...I oiled my scalp with the LQ Green magic, went over it with some MTG and got the baggy on!!! I am getting so fancy, I even took my vitamins!!!  I am going to be waist length by this summer!!!!



Congratulations!!  Your hair is so full and LONG!!!  I agree, WL here she comes!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Nov 13, 2013)

Congrats SunySydeofLyfe


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Nov 13, 2013)

I would like a buddy.  I requested a buddy in September but still don't have one.  That post describes my set back then and my hair is pretty much the same now.  I will probably relax again on January 4.  I usually stretch for about 14 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 13, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I finally made it BSL!!!!
> 
> Well there are a few hairs touching my bra so I am claiming it!!!!
> I need 2 inches to MBL and 5 to WL!!! I am going in!!!  I know I should have waited but this revelation got me excited ...I oiled my scalp with the LQ Green magic, went over it with some MTG and got the baggy on!!! I am getting so fancy, I even took my vitamins!!!  I am going to be waist length by this summer!!!!



Congrats! I'm kinda jelly right now. I could be WL by the beginning of the new year..lol but I'm happy for u! Keep up the momentum!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 13, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Congrats! I'm kinda jelly right now. I could be WL by the beginning of the new year..lol but I'm happy for u! Keep up the momentum!



I'm getting bored. I'm coloring my hair dark purple.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 13, 2013)

Awwwwwwww sookie sookie now SunySydeofLyfe 

CONGRATS! Your hair is so pretty


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 13, 2013)

ChocolateCupcake said:


> I would like a buddy.  I requested a buddy in September but still don't have one.  That post describes my set back then and my hair is pretty much the same now.  I will probably relax again on January 4.  I usually stretch for about 14 weeks.



Hi! ChocolateCupcake You can join my team. We are all over the place and a few have decided to transition. I am a slow grower and am recovering from a detangling disaster that happened 6months ago. With the slow growing you know that seems like forever! I will be relaxing around mid January which will make me 7 months post. The last of my long stretches.  After that it will be back to 16-20wks. MissyB Hyacinthe Angelinhell


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I can alway get nice moisturized, smooth strands, when I mix: my reg DC, AVJ, honey, Roux Porosity Control conditioner EVOO and a ceramide rich oil.   I then get under the steamer but if you don't have a steamer, your regular DC process will work.  Don't use the Roux unless you have high porosity issues.    I'm doing my post relaxer wash after 9 days and I am I'm lazy (as usual lately) and decided to DC over night with only Joico MR conditioner.  Usually I do the above regimen with every DC, weekly. My ends were constantly feeling dry so if this doesn't do it, I'm going all in NEXT weekend.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I wanna do my hair so bad, but I'm going to wait until tomorrow evening. I am going to color dc, and air dry, so it can be fresh and fluffy friday. I don't want flat hair.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 13, 2013)

Babygrowth MissyB Angelinhell and our newest buddy Welcome! ChocolateCupcake I must say I am the worst buddy cuz I never check in, for this I apologize. Right about now I'm 16 weeks post and I am aiming for a 20 week stretch. I am so over my hair though cant wait to see my scalp again. I must admit though I just loooove playing in my NG. To all my girls who are transitioning let me know how it's going. I'm curious. To our newest member I hope we can help you in any way possible.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 13, 2013)

ChocolateCupcake, either I'm hungry or all this eating healthy got me having withdrawals. Your screen name sounds delicious.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 13, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Babygrowth MissyB Angelinhell and our newest buddy Welcome! ChocolateCupcake I must say I am the worst buddy cuz I never check in, for this I apologize. Right about now I'm 16 weeks post and I am aiming for a 20 week stretch. I am so over my hair though cant wait to see my scalp again. I must admit though I just loooove playing in my NG. To all my girls who are transitioning let me know how it's going. I'm curious. To our newest member I hope we can help you in any way possible.
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



I know what you mean. I got braids just to see and feel my scalp because I wasn't ready to relax. Not rushing to relax rather. I've been MIA but we'll get it together!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 13, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I finally made it BSL!!!!   Well there are a few hairs touching my bra so I am claiming it!!!!  I need 2 inches to MBL and 5 to WL!!! I am going in!!!  I know I should have waited but this revelation got me excited ...I oiled my scalp with the LQ Green magic, went over it with some MTG and got the baggy on!!! I am getting so fancy, I even took my vitamins!!!  I am going to be waist length by this summer!!!!


Claim it, girl!  Work dat thang!  Shake it like a Polaroid!  LOL


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 13, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Claim it, girl! Work dat thang! Shake it like a Polaroid! LOL


 

I was asking all kinds of foolish! My daughter was giving me that look like how many more pictures you are going to hurt your neck twisting around like that! I am a happy girl!!! I am under the steamer right now cause I am on a serious mission!!! Lets get it!!


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Nov 13, 2013)

I am so excited to have buddies.  I will check in at least once a week.  Right now I am just patiently waiting for progress.


----------



## mschristine (Nov 14, 2013)

klsjackson Mande30 Hello Buddies!!!! I relaxed last night with ORS no lye. It left some texture but that's cool with me. I'm going today to get a trim because it definitely need it. Hopefully I can this nape breakage under control. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## klsjackson (Nov 14, 2013)

mschristine said:


> klsjackson Mande30 Hello Buddies!!!! I relaxed last night with ORS no lye. It left some texture but that's cool with me. I'm going today to get a trim because it definitely need it. Hopefully I can this nape breakage under control. How are you ladies doing?



I'm doing pretty good.  My hair is growing and I think I have this porosity issue under control.  Now, I want to work on regaining my thickness.  I got a relaxer two weeks ago and I plan to stretch until late December, like after Christmas but before New Years.  I will get a trim also.  I'm glad you like the ORS, when I self relaxed I used ORS Lye.  You will definitely get your nape under control, just give it some time and work your regimen.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 14, 2013)

Buddies!!! 30 weeks post this weekend (my birthday weekend).  But I'm doing pretty good with this "stretch".


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 14, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

 Whats your secret? How have you been styling so far?


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 15, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Buddies!!! 30 weeks post this weekend (my birthday weekend).  But I'm doing pretty good with this "stretch".
> 
> View attachment 233611



Wow!!!! your hair has grown!!!! Lovely!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 15, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Quick buddy check!
> 
> Is everyone in here buddied-up?
> 
> If anybobdy needs some buddies, please post so we can grab you!



sunnieb, I think I still need a buddy. I believe I had 2 but they have not been posting. I am currently 12 weeks post and will stretch until 17 weeks post (December 20).


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 16, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DominicanBrazilian82  Whats your secret? How have you been styling so far?



 I've been washing, conditioning, leave-in conditioning, blow drying and flat ironing weekly.    You know I like sleek and straight.  But I have no time anymore to rollerset.  Especially with these roots.  But I don't blow dry with an attachment.  I use the tension method.  No excuses though.  I hate the excessive heat and once I move (and relax) into my house (first time homebuyer yay!!!) January 1st, I'll be back on my indirect heat tip.  I also use an amazing heat protectant/serum.   EnExitStageLeft


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Wow!!!! your hair has grown!!!! Lovely!



Girl it's trying!!! But thank you.  Full APL, BSB/BSL by June '14 is the goal. Hyacinthe


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 16, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I've been washing, conditioning, leave-in conditioning, blow drying and flat ironing weekly.    You know I like sleek and straight.  But I have no time anymore to rollerset.  Especially with these roots.  But I don't blow dry with an attachment.  I use the tension method.  No excuses though.  I hate the excessive heat and once I move (and relax) into my house (first time homebuyer yay!!!) January 1st, I'll be back on my indirect heat tip.  I also use an amazing heat protectant/serum.   EnExitStageLeft



DominicanBrazilian82, I don't use heat often but I am curious which heat protectant are you using. Also, congrats on your 1st home! That's a great feeling.


----------



## TexasMom (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi ladies, I'm brand new to the forum...as of this morning!  I need a buddy, and could use some advice on hair care products.  I have been using the ORS hair care line with great results, but recently I have developed an allergic reaction. The company says the formula has not been changed, but I am not completely convinced.  Any recommendations on hair care products?  Looking specifically for shampoo, instant conditioner, deep conditioner and daily moisturizer.  Have SL relaxed hair that is colored.  Recently switched to Henna. Last thing, can someone explain all the abbreviations? erplexed Thanks!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 16, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I've been washing, conditioning, leave-in conditioning, blow drying and flat ironing weekly.    You know I like sleek and straight.  But I have no time anymore to rollerset.  Especially with these roots.  But I don't blow dry with an attachment.  I use the tension method.  No excuses though.  I hate the excessive heat and once I move (and relax) into my house (first time homebuyer yay!!!) January 1st, I'll be back on my indirect heat tip.  I also use an amazing heat protectant/serum.   EnExitStageLeft


Congrats on your new home!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 16, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

YAYYYYYYY! on your new home. I know you're excited. And girl DO YOU BOO! If flat ironing weekly works then thats exactly what you should do. You have beautiful hair, so clearly its working.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 17, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I've been washing, conditioning, leave-in conditioning, blow drying and flat ironing weekly.    You know I like sleek and straight.  But I have no time anymore to rollerset.  Especially with these roots.  But I don't blow dry with an attachment.  I use the tension method.  No excuses though.  I hate the excessive heat and once I move (and relax) into my house (first time homebuyer yay!!!) January 1st, I'll be back on my indirect heat tip.  I also use an amazing heat protectant/serum.   EnExitStageLeft



Congrats on your first home purchase, it's such an exciting time!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 18, 2013)

xu93texas
KiWiStyle
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

Hello Ladies,
Almost 19 weeks post and I have crossed over...today is day 1 for the CHI Environmental.  The results are perfect so far...I need to wait until wash day so that I can see and feel it wet.  The dry results are beautiful...got my second trim in as many weeks and my hair looks like someone else's hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 18, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> @xu93texas
> @KiWiStyle
> @shortdub78
> @yoli184
> ...



Its so shiny! What made you get the treatment? Did you do it yourself? I can't wait to hear your aftermath.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Its so shiny! What made you get the treatment? Did you do it yourself? I can't wait to hear your aftermath.


No chile (to borrow your word) I did not do this myself but I'm not ready to give up my self-[whatever] just yet.  My daughter has been raving about this treatment and how she can't see a downside.  My hair feels stronger right now!  My stretch has been going pretty well but I was getting some breakage and seeing lots of hair on the floor no matter how gently I detangled.  I thought it was time to make a decision about the direction of this crazy hair of mine.  Time will tell...


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 18, 2013)

Your hair looks great! Cattypus1


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 18, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hello Ladies, Almost 19 weeks post and I have crossed over...today is day 1 for the CHI Environmental.  The results are perfect so far...I need to wait until wash day so that I can see and feel it wet.  The dry results are beautiful...got my second trim in as many weeks and my hair looks like someone else's hair.



19 weeks!?!  It's great that you're excited about your results...which btw is fabulous!!! 

Gotta ask though, what's CHI Environmental??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Nov 18, 2013)

sunnieb, I'm hanging. I am looking to relax the week of 2 Dec. I would sooner but scheduling doesn't permit.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> 19 weeks!?!  It's great that you're excited about your results...which btw is fabulous!!!  Gotta ask though, what's CHI Environmental??  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 Keratin , silk, pearls, and amino acids infusion...made by Farouk CHI.  I've never had Brazilian Blowout but I believe the processes are similar.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Your hair looks great! Cattypus1


Thanks and OMG it feels AMAZING!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> No chile (to borrow your word) I did not do this myself but I'm not ready to give up my self-[whatever] just yet.  My daughter has been raving about this treatment and how she can't see a downside.  My hair feels stronger right now!  My stretch has been going pretty well but I was getting some breakage and seeing lots of hair on the floor no matter how gently I detangled.  I thought it was time to make a decision about the direction of this crazy hair of mine.  Time will tell...



Love the results!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 19, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas
> KiWiStyle
> shortdub78
> yoli184
> ...



I tried the conditioner and love how it makes my hair feel. Did you buy the shampoo and conditioner for your home use?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I tried the conditioner and love how it makes my hair feel. Did you buy the shampoo and conditioner for your home use?


PJ that I am, of course I bought the poo and Condish...LOL. I can't wait to use them on Thursday or Friday.  That is when I'll know if I can truly become a T-er and stop faking!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 19, 2013)

Cattypus1
@xu93texas
@KiWiStyle
@shortdub78
@yoli184
@Altruisticoam
@EnExitStageLeft
@soonergirl


Hey Buddies, so I am going in on the sulfur, my vitamins and baggying, I want to be waist length by August!!!  Is that a realistic goal!!! erplexed bahahahahaha I don't care I want it and I see it!!!

How about one of you mentioned the Carols Daughter Noni (Moni) line and the true PJ in me went her tail out and got it, I have yet to use it its been over a month.....Thinking about trying it tonight. I really hope it does like that Garnier has been doing me, I mean I have not had any webbing or tangling and I can actually detangle my hair wet . I have been buying this stuff everytime I see it!!! I am going to try all of dat if the Triple Nutrition keeps behaving! 

Hope everyone is hair happy today!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 19, 2013)

sunnieb and baddison are you guys still contemplating a 6 month stretch?   I'm contemplating it again.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 19, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> are you guys still contemplating a 6 month stretch?   I'm contemplating it again.



Nix08, I've actually been thinking about doing this.  

I'll see how this 20 week stretch goes and decide from there.  It's amazing how my hair seems to get _easier_ to deal with the longer I go without a relaxer.  I'm kinda curious to see if I can do it.

It would only add another 4 weeks.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 19, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Cattypus1 @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @shortdub78 @yoli184 @Altruisticoam @EnExitStageLeft @soonergirl  Hey Buddies, so I am going in on the sulfur, my vitamins and baggying, I want to be waist length by August!!!  Is that a realistic goal!!! erplexed bahahahahaha I don't care I want it and I see it!!!  How about one of you mentioned the Carols Daughter Noni (Moni) line and the true PJ in me went her tail out and got it, I have yet to use it its been over a month.....Thinking about trying it tonight. I really hope it does like that Garnier has been doing me, I mean I have not had any webbing or tangling and I can actually detangle my hair wet . I have been buying this stuff everytime I see it!!! I am going to try all of dat if the Triple Nutrition keeps behaving!  Hope everyone is hair happy today!!!



Let me know how you like the CD Monoi line. I like it.

I got my weave installed today. Plan to wear weaves for a year.


View attachment 234103



View attachment 234105


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Let me know how you like the CD Monoi line. I like it.
> 
> I got my weave installed today. Plan to wear weaves for a year.
> 
> ...


 
I like your weave but not the Carols Daughter.....  My hair felt...strong but it was tangly after the poo and the conditioner didn't soften it enough...I ended up using the Garnier over it and BAM  my hair was a silky silky silk!!!  If I cant return it to Sephora I am going to sell it here. Its the small 2 oz set.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 19, 2013)

xu93texas

Girl your hair is alla' dat and more! LOVE IT!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 19, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I like your weave but not the Carols Daughter.....  My hair felt...strong but it was tangly after the poo and the conditioner didn't soften it enough...I ended up using the Garnier over it and BAM  my hair was a silky silky silk!!!  If I cant return it to Sephora I am going to sell it here. Its the small 2 oz set.



Thank you
I also bought the trial kit and I probably have 1-2 uses left. I like it, but will not repurchase. I plan to PS throughout 2014, so I won't be buying anymore expensive products.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 19, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas  Girl your hair is alla' dat and more! LOVE IT!


Thank you 
 Girl, I can finally hang with ya'll APL/BSL ladies


----------



## divachyk (Nov 19, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @Nix08, I've actually been thinking about doing this.
> 
> I'll see how this 20 week stretch goes and decide from there. * It's amazing how my hair seems to get easier to deal with the longer I go without a relaxer.*  I'm kinda curious to see if I can do it.
> 
> It would only add another 4 weeks.


Oh rub it in == pooh! sunnieb


----------



## baddison (Nov 20, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> sunnieb and baddison are you guys still contemplating a 6 month stretch?   I'm contemplating it again.



Yeah Nix08....i'm still thinking on that thought.  2014 just could be the year of 2 relaxers only....hmmmmm.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was thinking, that a relaxer at the end of the year isn't that important as I'm not doing anything special with my hair even if I did relax. And it's not like I 'need' to length check at the end of the year. So going for 6 months and relaxing for my bday in February is probably a better plan
My ng doesn't intimidate me anymore...who knew this day would come Not to mention the longer I go without a relaxer the more lazy I get to actually do that relaxer

baddison 
sunnieb


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 20, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I was thinking, that a relaxer at the end of the year isn't that important as I'm not doing anything special with my hair even if I did relax. And it's not like I 'need' to length check at the end of the year. So going for 6 months and relaxing for my bday in February is probably a better plan
> My ng doesn't intimidate me anymore...who knew this day would come Not to mention the longer I go without a relaxer the more lazy I get to actually do that relaxer
> 
> baddison
> sunnieb



Nix08 I wish.... I get so anxious to see length changes.  I need to/want to be a patient stretcher 15 weeks and I'm ret!  I was thinking of trying to go til August hoping to claim full mbl or grazing wsl.... whats yoyr secret? ?

Suny


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 20, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Nix08 I wish.... I get so anxious to see length changes.  I need to/want to be a patient stretcher 15 weeks and I'm ret!  I was thinking of trying to go til August hoping to claim full mbl or grazing wsl.... whats yoyr secret? ?
> 
> Suny


SunySydeofLyfe my only secret is that I Always expect way more growth than I get because no matter how long I stretch I'm looking to see like 6 inches of growth  The inch here and there doesn't get me excited..... talk about greedy right


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 20, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> SunySydeofLyfe my only secret is that I Always expect way more growth than I get because no matter how long I stretch I'm looking to see like 6 inches of growth  The inch here and there doesn't get me excited..... talk about greedy right



Nix08 I'm the opposite.  I never think its growing. .lol...well retaining but I'm usually pleasantly surprised. .. I wish I could retain six inches but I seem to barely get three. Waaaahhhhwahhhh! !!  Im greedy too!!! 2014 is my year.  I'm getting 6 some how some way dagnabit! !!

Suny


----------



## baddison (Nov 21, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I was thinking, that a relaxer at the end of the year isn't that important as I'm not doing anything special with my hair even if I did relax. And it's not like I 'need' to length check at the end of the year. So going for 6 months and relaxing for my bday in February is probably a better plan
> My ng doesn't intimidate me anymore...who knew this day would come Not to mention the longer I go without a relaxer the more lazy I get to actually do that relaxer
> 
> baddison
> sunnieb




LOL!!!  Girl -  you ain't said nothin' but a word.  I'm feeling the exact same way.  I may end up transitioning out of sheer and utter laziness!!!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 22, 2013)

I want a relaxer now regardless what's on my agenda. I'm just ready. However, I'm on vacay so I can't until after Thxgiv. ETA: baddison Nix08, I see you working this stretch.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 22, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Let me know how you like the CD Monoi line. I like it.
> 
> I got my weave installed today. Plan to wear weaves for a year.



This is hawt!


----------



## Dshsjh4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

Is it too late for a buddy????


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 22, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> This is hawt!



Ladies I have been in the health and fitness forum lately. I just washed my hair. I plan on just flat ironing the roots some and Bunning. I'm going hard on the fitness.


----------



## Dshsjh4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

shortdub78 I'm starting my workout too.... I guess I'm going to be doing more ℅ washes


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 22, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Ladies I have been in the health and fitness forum lately. I just washed my hair. I plan on just flat ironing the roots some and Bunning. I'm going hard on the fitness.



I need to be your workout buddy.  I just rejoined WW online.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 22, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Ladies I have been in the health and fitness forum lately. I just washed my hair. I plan on just flat ironing the roots some and Bunning. I'm going hard on the fitness.



Make that two of us that need to join your. I have this photo of how I want my body to look when I turn 40....I've got less than seven months to do it :-O!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 22, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I need to be your workout buddy.  I just rejoined WW online.


 I rejoined WW about three weeks ago...gotta get back to exercising too. Good luck!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I rejoined WW about three weeks ago...gotta get back to exercising too. Good luck!



Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 23, 2013)

xu93texas
KiWiStyle
shortdub78
yoli184
Altruisticoam
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

It's I officially official, ladies...the CC is no more, I'm transitioning.  Here are some pics from wash day (day 5 after CHI Enviro)

 after 1st shampoo
 thoroughly detangled...look at that comb!
 blow dried
 flat ironed 340 degrees
 look at my edges...

The biggest differences I noticed immediately are:
1. Smooth transition from NG to relaxed ends-wet and dry
2. Soft but strong feel during and after shampoo
3. Easy blow dry and flat iron
4. Much less hair on the floor
5. My crown area is much softer and smoother and feels wonderful
I'm 19&1/2 weeks post.  Next wash day I'm going with a Twistout.  I still have about 85-90% relaxed ends...please don't kick me to the curb!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 23, 2013)

Cattypus1

 I so happy you finally said the "T" word  I'm happy it worked out for you. Your hair came out so smooth and silky.


----------



## MissyB (Nov 23, 2013)

Babygrowth Angelinhell ChocolateCupcake, and anyone I forgot....
My last touch up was September 28th (today made 8 weeks). I don't feel like I have much new growth but have noticed shedding and some breakage (tiny hairs in the sink during combing). I went to my stylist today for wash and roller set and she suggested that I come back in 2 weeks (10 weeks) for a touch up. I didn't even mention the breakage and shedding to the stylist. I'm kind of torn on this.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 23, 2013)

MissyB said:


> Babygrowth Angelinhell ChocolateCupcake, and anyone I forgot....
> My last touch up was September 28th (today made 8 weeks). I don't feel like I have much new growth but have noticed shedding and some breakage (tiny hairs in the sink during combing). I went to my stylist today for wash and roller set and she suggested that I come back in 2 weeks (10 weeks) for a touch up. I didn't even mention the breakage and shedding to the stylist. I'm kind of torn on this.



Listen to your hair. When is the last time you did a protein treatment?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 23, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1  I so happy you finally said the "T" word  I'm happy it worked out for you. Your hair came out so smooth and silky.


thanks, girl.  It makes me believe I can actually do it!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 23, 2013)

Cattypus1, your hair looks great! I think transitioning works when you have a plan. This system is working for you.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 23, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Cattypus1, your hair looks great! I think transitioning works when you have a plan. This system is working for you.


thanks, my hair has never been so easy to deal with. It makes me believe I could really do a WNG when my NG gets long enough to get rid of these relaxed ends.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 24, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  It's I officially official, ladies...the CC is no more, I'm transitioning.  Here are some pics from wash day (day 5 after CHI Enviro)   after 1st shampoo  thoroughly detangled...look at that comb!  blow dried  flat ironed 340 degrees  look at my edges...  The biggest differences I noticed immediately are: 1. Smooth transition from NG to relaxed ends-wet and dry 2. Soft but strong feel during and after shampoo 3. Easy blow dry and flat iron 4. Much less hair on the floor 5. My crown area is much softer and smoother and feels wonderful I'm 19&1/2 weeks post.  Next wash day I'm going with a Twistout.  I still have about 85-90% relaxed ends...please don't kick me to the curb!



Cattypus1 the treatment turned out great!!!  I'm looking forward to reading your continued updates on your transition and growth.  How are you planning to maintain it?  Was the treatment one time to help you through the transition?  I would imagine you'd want to leave your natural tresses untouched.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 24, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 the treatment turned out great!!!  I'm looking forward to reading your continued updates on your transition and growth.  How are you planning to maintain it?  Was the treatment one time to help you through the transition?  I would imagine you'd want to leave your natural tresses untouched.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Thanks, KiWiStyle.  My understanding is that it lasts about 4 mos...I don't really know exactly what that means since it looks like I need a touchup when it's wet right now. The feel is different it's smoother and stronger and the demarcation spot is not as defined.  Additional treatments are supposed to enhance the strength and smoothness without destroying the natural curl.  The treatment was applied from root to tip and it appears to be everything it's advertised to be.  All three textures of hair appear to love it but it's only been a week...LOL.   I had envisioned never being without a relaxer/texlaxer but I think the benefits of this treatment really allow the best of both worlds for me.  Time will tell.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> DominicanBrazilian82, I don't use heat often but I am curious which heat protectant are you using. Also, congrats on your 1st home! That's a great feeling.


Rozlewis it's called Donna Bella Finishing Serum (or something like that).


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 25, 2013)

32 weeks y'all!!!! That's 8 months post!! I might as well transition   Hair is really acking right so let's see where this new journey takes me.  EnExitStageLeft you still in transition?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 25, 2013)

IM BOUT' TO ACK' A STRAIGHT SOUTHERN "SOUTHSIDE" FOOL! Another sitioner' in the house!

DominicanBrazilian82 

I sure am.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 25, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> IM BOUT' TO ACK' A STRAIGHT SOUTHERN "SOUTHSIDE" FOOL! Another sitioner' in the house!  DominicanBrazilian82  I sure am.



So I guess we're buddies in this relaxed buddy thang!  I'm gonna take some pics of how laid and thick my hair is coming in.  When straightened, there is no difference between my relaxed and natural hair.  When wet, that's a whole 'notha story.  But I wear my hair straight 99% of the time, so no worries there.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 25, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> So I guess we're buddies in this relaxed buddy thang!  I'm gonna take some pics of how laid and thick my hair is coming in.  When straightened, there is no difference between my relaxed and natural hair.  When wet, that's a whole 'notha story.  But I wear my hair straight 99% of the time, so no worries there.



I can't wait to see! I bet it is so sleek!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 25, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:
			
		

> IM BOUT' TO ACK' A STRAIGHT SOUTHERN "SOUTHSIDE" FOOL! Another sitioner' in the house!  DominicanBrazilian82  I sure am.


Wow another person that said the T word!!!
I haven't said it I'm just growing my hair out 
There's a bug going around !

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 25, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> Wow another person that said the T word!!! I haven't said it I'm just growing my hair out  There's a bug going around !  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


And it's catching...


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy Friday buddies!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 29, 2013)

Dshsjh4ever said:


> Is it too late for a buddy????



Dshsjh4ever it's never too late!  We will always have relaxed buddies. How many weeks post relaxer are you and when do you plan to relax again?


----------



## Dshsjh4ever (Nov 29, 2013)

awwww ,,, thx sunnieb ....its below in my signature 5 weeks post!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 30, 2013)

Its my birthday!  Im covering my wisdom (greys) with a demi in black. Hope I dont regret it! ! My daughter told me I was too old to say it but...... TURN UP!!!!

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 30, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Its my birthday!  Im covering my wisdom (greys) with a demi in black. Hope I dont regret it! ! My daughter told me I was too old to say it but...... TURN UP!!!!  Suny



Going black is a nice change...HAPPY BIRTHDAY...TURN UP!!  BTW, I can't stand that but I wanted to give you a b-day shout out,lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 30, 2013)

Cattypus1
xu93texas
Altruisticoam
yoli184
shortdub78
EnExitStageLeft
soonergirl
SunySydeofLyfe

Date night with the hubby at Cooper's Hawk!!   I did a pre-poo with coconut oil, shampoo with Nairobi Pamperlizer neutralizing/chelating poo (AWESOMELY MOISTURIZING), 2-minute reconstructor and now I'm steaming with Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner.  I'm going to rollerset for a curly set and wear my most BOLD lip, MUAH LADIES!!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Going black is a nice change...HAPPY BIRTHDAY...TURN UP!!  BTW, I can't stand that but I wanted to give you a b-day shout out,lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol me either!

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 30, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Its my birthday!  Im covering my wisdom (greys) with a demi in black. Hope I dont regret it! ! My daughter told me I was too old to say it but...... TURN UP!!!!  Suny


Happy Birthday...I've given up on covering for now...I'm just going to have to look wise as HEYELL!  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Date night with the hubby at Cooper's Hawk!!   I did a pre-poo with coconut oil, shampoo with Nairobi Pamperlizer neutralizing/chelating poo (AWESOMELY MOISTURIZING), 2-minute reconstructor and now I'm steaming with Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner.  I'm going to rollerset for a curly set and wear my most BOLD lip, MUAH LADIES!!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Don't come back from that date night making little kiwi's...you gettin' all dolled-up and thangs!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 30, 2013)

Well buddies I must say the demi permanent wella is the way to go, there was little mess in the shower....I mean I usually have to douse the shower with bleach cause the color bleeds everywhere not with this one! And my hair feels soft, the true test will be when I take these flexirods out and check for them roots!!!!  

I am hoping this is a winner, cause I am far to young to be greying but I am wise beyond my years!!! lol!!!  

Have fun KiWiStyle I am doing a bold lip too! I think I may go all in and do Mac Cyber!!!!  VAMP!!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 30, 2013)

KiWiStyle

I lovessssss me a bold lip! 

Have fun girlie!

SunySydeofLyfe

come and color mine while you're at it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 30, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Don't come back from that date night making little kiwi's...you gettin' all dolled-up and thangs!



LMBO at little kiwi's!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 30, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Well buddies I must say the demi permanent wella is the way to go, there was little mess in the shower....I mean I usually have to douse the shower with bleach cause the color bleeds everywhere not with this one! And my hair feels soft, the true test will be when I take these flexirods out and check for them roots!!!!  I am hoping this is a winner, cause I am far to young to be greying but I am wise beyond my years!!! lol!!!  Have fun KiWiStyle I am doing a bold lip too! I think I may go all in and do Mac Cyber!!!!  VAMP!!!!



Fingers crossed that your hair stays soft and bouncy after your set dries!

MAC Cyber is gorgeous but way to dark for my fair skin.  It'll be really nice on your complexion.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> KiWiStyle  I lovessssss me a bold lip!  Have fun girlie!  SunySydeofLyfe  come and color mine while you're at it.



Thanks lady, imma shole try, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 30, 2013)

Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hey ladies my set came out really cute and I'm not happy about having to put it away for the night.  I didn't do the Mohawk method this time and it payed off.  My curls were so soft, bouncy and well defined!!  Honestly, I can't see how people rollerset hair that is BSL and beyond because I'm starting to have difficulty stretching my arms all the way out.  Is there a trick to this??    
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle, your hair looks fab!!


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle 

Your hair looks great! Which method did you use if not the Mohawk method?


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Dec 1, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> @KiWiStyle
> 
> Your hair looks great! Which method did you use if not the Mohawk method?


I'm curious about this too.  It looks fantastic.


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Dec 1, 2013)

MissyB said:


> @Babygrowth @Angelinhell @ChocolateCupcake, and anyone I forgot....
> My last touch up was September 28th (today made 8 weeks). I don't feel like I have much new growth but have noticed shedding and some breakage (tiny hairs in the sink during combing). I went to my stylist today for wash and roller set and she suggested that I come back in 2 weeks (10 weeks) for a touch up. I didn't even mention the breakage and shedding to the stylist. I'm kind of torn on this.


How long do you typically wait between relaxers?

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey buddies! How are y'all holding up? I took my braids out and will relax around mid December instead of January.  I have had some great growth with hairfinity and inversion.  I also have so demarcation breakage because the girl who did my hair was a little rough even after I showed her how to detangle my hair. But its not that bad and only at the line of my texlaxed hair and the over-processed straighter hair. (She won't be doing my hair again). I want to do one more session of inversion before I relax and I will start that on the 8th and will relax on the 16th making me around 26 weeks post. I hope to also resume Hairfinity at that time. I decided to give myself a break from msm/sulfur use in hopes of shocking my system. I'm going to try MN starting in January and can't decide whether to mix it with something that has msm/sulfur in it or just a plain base of butters and oils.

Angelinhell ChocolateCupcake MissyB Hyacinthe londonfog


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hey ladies my set came out really cute and I'm not happy about having to put it away for the night.  I didn't do the Mohawk method this time and it payed off.  My curls were so soft, bouncy and well defined!!  Honestly, I can't see how people rollerset hair that is BSL and beyond because I'm starting to have difficulty stretching my arms all the way out.  Is there a trick to this??
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oh that came out so pretty. I haven't Tipperary my hair in over a year.  My start back. I'm just not paying too much attention to my hair. I wish I had something good to classy with. Maybe Aussie moist? I workout and need to get back to cleansing my hair twice a week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 1, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Oh that came out so pretty. I haven't roller set my hair in over a year.  My start back. I'm just not paying too much attention to my hair. I wish I had something good to classy with. Maybe Aussie moist? I workout and need to get back to cleansing my hair twice a week. I don't think I will be stretching long either until I get more length. So 8-10 weeks for me. I will be relaxing the beginning of January, but won't relax again until march or April.


I was trying to edit not quote...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 1, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, your hair looks fab!!


 xu93texas Thank you Darling.  While at dinner, I went to the ladies room to wash my hands and as I looked in the mirror I had an AHA Moment.  I was like gurl you are kurt, lol!!   My hair look professionally done, full and long.  I don't ever see my hair as long...my 23 year old says I'm humble about my hairs' length.  Unfortunate my hair never hold curls on the side after sleeping so it's going up, up, up.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 1, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> KiWiStyle  Your hair looks great! Which method did you use if not the Mohawk method?



sharifeh thank you!  I rolled the way I want my hair to look when styled starting from the back.  I did horizontal rows all the way up but did the sides too as I made my way to the front.  It also makes a huge difference if you roll over as oppose to under and when removing the rollers, be sure to tilt the roller to the side and remove the roller so that it spirals out of the hair.  If you remove it using the same motion as you rolled it, you'll distort the spiral but you can always fix it with your fingers. I don't comb my curls, I just LIGHTLY moisturize and fluff with my hands. 

My styling products made a difference in how my curls look and feel.  I used Darcy Botanical daily leave-in which has a great medium slip to me but not heavy. I then used Nairobi foam and topped that with Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum then thoroughly detangled.    This wash/hair day was a complete success from start to finish and that is unheard of for me.  

I did a few things differently this time.  I did a pre-poo with coconut oil and washed with my neutralizing poo.  It's a neutralizer/chelating so I suppose it is used for clarifying too.  The bottle says it's for weekly washes to cleanse hair of excess oils and styling products, it is the most moisturizing sulfate poo I've ever used. Didn't even have to follow up with a moisturizing poo.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 1, 2013)

ChocolateCupcake said:


> I'm curious about this too.  It looks fantastic.



chicolateCupcake see my post ^^^^ .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 1, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Oh that came out so pretty. I haven't Tipperary my hair in over a year.  My start back. I'm just not paying too much attention to my hair. I wish I had something good to classy with. Maybe Aussie moist? I workout and need to get back to cleansing my hair twice a week.


  Thank you shortdub78!  I don't do much to my hair anymore either.  Yeah if you're working out daily, you have to clean your scalp.  I highly recommend going to Trader Joes and picking up the Nourish Spa conditioner for co-washing. It costs less than Aussie Moist and to me smells AMAZING and does a much better job at keeping your hair moisturized, plus it cleanses and rinses very well. I don't know if they have one on the burbs but the closest one in the city is in The south loop, I believe on Wabash/Roosevelt.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 xu93texas Altruisticoam yoli184 shortdub78 EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe  Hey ladies my set came out really cute and I'm not happy about having to put it away for the night.  I didn't do the Mohawk method this time and it payed off.  My curls were so soft, bouncy and well defined!!  Honestly, I can't see how people rollerset hair that is BSL and beyond because I'm starting to have difficulty stretching my arms all the way out.  Is there a trick to this??     Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Love your curls, you did a great job!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 1, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I was trying to edit not quote...


 

shortdub LOL, I was trying to figure out what Tipperary was.....I was like what did I miss.....


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank you shortdub78!  I don't do much to my hair anymore either.  Yeah if you're working out daily, you have to clean your scalp.  I highly recommend going to Trader Joes and picking up the Nourish Spa conditioner for co-washing. It costs less than Aussie Moist and to me smells AMAZING and does a much better job at keeping your hair moisturized, plus it cleanses and rinses very well. I don't know if they have one on the burbs but the closest one in the city is in The south loop, I believe on Wabash/Roosevelt.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



They have one in Orland park. I used to use that several years ago when I was natural. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> shortdub LOL, I was trying to figure out what Tipperary was.....I was like what did I miss.....



I hit the language button often...lol!


----------



## naija24 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have 3.5 inches to APL. Is it possible to reach that by June or so?


----------



## Kim0105 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey lady, good to see you back on the boards.  So I've decided to transition to Texturize instead of natural.  Just too much going on right now so if I was going the natural route it would just make sense to big chop.  I am 9 weeks post this Thursday and will touch up January 2nd at 13 weeks.  Right now I am sporting braids I installed last week. Will take them put in just under 3 weeks.  I love your braids by the way!



Babygrowth said:


> Hey buddies! How are y'all holding up? I took my braids out and will relax around mid December instead of January.  I have had some great growth with hairfinity and inversion.  I also have so demarcation breakage because the girl who did my hair was a little rough even after I showed her how to detangle my hair. But its not that bad and only at the line of my texlaxed hair and the over-processed straighter hair. (She won't be doing my hair again). I want to do one more session of inversion before I relax and I will start that on the 8th and will relax on the 16th making me around 26 weeks post. I hope to also resume Hairfinity at that time. I decided to give myself a break from msm/sulfur use in hopes of shocking my system. I'm going to try MN starting in January and can't decide whether to mix it with something that has msm/sulfur in it or just a plain base of butters and oils.
> 
> Angelinhell ChocolateCupcake MissyB Hyacinthe londonfog


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 3, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Hey lady, good to see you back on the boards.  So I've decided to transition to Texturize instead of natural.  Just too much going on right now so if I was going the natural route it would just make sense to big chop.  I am 9 weeks post this Thursday and will touch up January 2nd at 13 weeks.  Right now I am sporting braids I installed last week. Will take them put in just under 3 weeks.  I love your braids by the way!



Hey lady! Good to be back! Texturizing will be like the best of both worlds! Thank you. I loved my braids but they're getting heavy and
 my edges were acting up so I took them out. I will definitely get them again in the summer. I think I will do crochet braids again. I really want a sew in but can't afford it right now.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 4, 2013)

Luprisi baddison divachyk DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright pre_medicalrulz 

Hey buds!

How is everyone?  I'm still hangin' in and going for another 20 week stretch.  Currently 10 weeks post.  I'm also bunning pretty much daily now because I'm ready for MBL as soon as possible.

What ya'll up to???


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Luprisi baddison divachyk DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Hey buds!
> 
> ...



On phone, too lazy to mention all names. TU this week.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 4, 2013)

divachyk said:


> On phone, too lazy to mention all names. TU this week.



divachyk too funny!  For once, I'm on my laptop, so I decided to tag errybody! 

Are you self-relaxing this time or going to the salon?  I thought I remember your stylist did something wrong last time.  Or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk too funny!  For once, I'm on my laptop, so I decided to tag errybody!
> 
> Are you self-relaxing this time or going to the salon?  I thought I remember your stylist did something wrong last time.  Or am I remembering wrong?



sunnieb, salon. Returning to a salon I went to years ago. Not going to the TU gone wrong stylist.


----------



## Luprisi (Dec 4, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Luprisi baddison divachyk DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Hey buds!
> 
> ...



Hi everyone! I'm currently 13 weeks post and not planning on ending this stretch anytime soon. My hair grows sooo slow. At 3 months post, I have barely and inch or less of new growth. I'm taking hairfinity and that hasn't boosted any growth for me. I'm on my 4th bottle. I have done the inversion method twice already with no success either. I got my komaza analysis and I'm happy to report that even though I have some cuticle damage from using too much heat in the past, my hair is strong. My strands are medium to thick, normal to high porosity and responds well to protein. I'm glad I did that analysis! 
I had family over for thanksgiving and I got compliments on how healthy my hair looks, so my regi is working. I just wish I could have more growth. Oh, I also started taking l-cysteine and msm per komaza's recommendation. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## baddison (Dec 5, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb, salon. Returning to a salon I went to years ago. Not going to the TU gone wrong stylist.




sunnieb - girl, I'm right on track and on schedule for my final relaxer for 2013 on December 21st.  And not a moment too soon!  This ng is showing her tail..LOL!

divachyk -  does your stylist charge more for the T/U when there's an excess amount of new growth?  I'm thinking of trying a new stylist in the area and she claims that if there's more than 8 weeks of NG, she's gonna have to charge for a virgin relaxer!  that sounds like nonsense to me.  What does your stylist charge for a touch up?


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 5, 2013)

I was going for 6 months but now I don't know...you guys are tempting me to relax at the end of the year as per the original plan.  The thing is, I only want to because I want to see my length, but I'll be so disappointed if it isn't a drastic change, which I'm sure after 17 weeks it won't be  And I have no interesting in spending the time to flat iron Decisions, decisions...I think laziness may win out here


----------



## divachyk (Dec 5, 2013)

baddison, it depends on the stylist. Some charge by the length of hair with using the rationale that longer hair takes more time to do than someone with shorter hair. My stylists don't charge this way - it's a flat fee. Virgin relaxer explanation is fishy.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 5, 2013)

Nix08 - that's the thing about stretching successfully, you can get relaxer-lazy.  

baddison - how did we get off relaxer weeks?  I thought we were relaxing at the same time. 

Luprisi - I'm taking GNC Hair, skin & nails and I notice more/thicker newgrowth as long as I'm consistent.  I've been thinking of joining the vitamin challenge to help stay on track. Good luck with your vitamins.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok so it's a new day and thus a new decision  I think I should relax at the end of the month.  Being 'hair lazy' will likely end up being those famous last words before a set back


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 6, 2013)

Nix08 absolutely!  Hair Lazy is one thing.  Hair Crazy is another.

No setbacks allowed!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 6, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Ok so it's a new day and thus a new decision  I think I should relax at the end of the month.  Being 'hair lazy' will likely end up being those famous last words before a set back





sunnieb said:


> Nix08 absolutely!  Hair Lazy is one thing.  Hair Crazy is another.
> 
> No setbacks allowed!



sunnieb Nix08, no setbacks ladies!


----------



## freckledface (Dec 7, 2013)

I want to stretch about 6 months... Any takers? I'm 10 weeks now and know I'll need the motivation or I'll give in.


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Buddies.  I planned on relaxing at 16 weeks on December 28.  I have almost an inch of new growth.  My hair grows incredibly slow and because of that, I don't think I will relax until late January.  I am not experiencing any breakage so I am just going to take it a week at a time.  How is everyone doing?  Some of you have touch ups soon, right?

Babygrowth Angelinhell MissyB Hyacinthe londonfog


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Dec 8, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> Hi everyone! I'm currently 13 weeks post and not planning on ending this stretch anytime soon. My hair grows sooo slow. At 3 months post, I have barely and inch or less of new growth. I'm taking hairfinity and that hasn't boosted any growth for me. I'm on my 4th bottle. I have done the inversion method twice already with no success either. I got my komaza analysis and I'm happy to report that even though I have some cuticle damage from using too much heat in the past, my hair is strong. My strands are medium to thick, normal to high porosity and responds well to protein. I'm glad I did that analysis!
> I had family over for thanksgiving and I got compliments on how healthy my hair looks, so my regi is working. I just wish I could have more growth. Oh, I also started taking l-cysteine and msm per komaza's recommendation.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


I am also at 13 weeks and almost have an inch.  Slow growers unite!!   I don't take hairfinity but I do take biotin, msm, and bamboo.  Why did Komaza recommend the l-cysteine?  Also, were there any Komaza products that were recommended?

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb @Nix08, no setbacks ladies!



No setbacks is right...I found a 'Note to Self' that I had written instructing me in bold letters that "Stretching beyond 16-18 weeks is not necessary, don't do it"


----------



## divachyk (Dec 9, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> No setbacks is right...I found a 'Note to Self' that I had written instructing me in bold letters that "Stretching beyond 16-18 weeks is not necessary, don't do it"



Proceed with caution Nix08. Are the reveals after that length of time really worth it? It would seem that under processing would be easier to result with so much ng present.


----------



## 3jsmom (Dec 9, 2013)

I think I am going to need a hair buddy for 2014


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 9, 2013)

You're right @divachyk - stretching already makes me hair lazy and relaxer lazy so the extra effort required to do my TU properly is hit and miss Then I end up underprocessed and that's yet another issue I know that 8-10 weeks is too short a cycle for me and that 16 weeks or so is ideal yet I still ponder going longer everytime....and the kicker is, it's not for the health of my hair, I think it's just to say that I can Maybe I can refer to this post every 4 months...actually I'm going to count on you to remind me My buddy my pal


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 9, 2013)

3jsmom Welcome


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 9, 2013)

3jsmom said:


> I think I am going to need a hair buddy for 2014



3jsmom we got you!  I'm doing another buddy round up soon before doing the 2014 thread.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 9, 2013)

Nix08 girl, don't you go down that path to a setback in the name of stretching! 

For some reason, my hair gets easier to deal with the longer I stretch. No breakage or shedding.  If it didn't act right, I'd go back to relaxing every 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 9, 2013)

sunnieb That's the thing, I have no issues stretching. It's easier and easier BUT I also don't have a lot of patience when it comes time to do that relaxer I can't bring myself to pre-part like you do and I just want to get it done because I'm often doing it late at night after the kids have gone to bed and frankly I want to be in bed too.  So one relaxer I'll end up with underprocessed parts due to my laziness then the next relaxer will come out great because I then know I have to come correct because of my haste during the previous relaxer and the cycle continues I just have issues.  16-18 weeks, 3 relaxers per year....I'm holding all of you accountable

I guess if I were to be able to find someone I trusted to do my relaxer it would all be a non issue but I am NOT going through that trial and error for nuttin


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 9, 2013)

Well Nix08, you all up there in Canada and stuff.  If you were down here in TX, I'd pre-part your hair for you and send you home to finish.  I think I could do it faster on somebody else's head rather than my own.  

Stop being lazy!  

I understand though.  I usually finish relaxing around 1am because I need everybody out of my way so I can concentrate.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 9, 2013)

sunnieb I know, I really do. . Maybe this time I'll try it.   I'll be off work so maybe I'll be able to get it together.


----------



## 3jsmom (Dec 9, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> 3jsmom we got you!  I'm doing another buddy round up soon before doing the 2014 thread.



Thanks sunnieb  I need it


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle, when are you texlaxing again?


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 9, 2013)

ChocolateCupcake said:


> Hi Buddies.  I planned on relaxing at 16 weeks on December 28.  I have almost an inch of new growth.  My hair grows incredibly slow and because of that, I don't think I will relax until late January.  I am not experiencing any breakage so I am just going to take it a week at a time.  How is everyone doing?  Some of you have touch ups soon, right?
> 
> Babygrowth Angelinhell MissyB Hyacinthe londonfog



Hey! I just found out I'm having another baby so I probably will be stretching until I feel comfortable relaxing. I am already 6months post with 2 inches+ of newgrowth so idk.


----------



## Kim0105 (Dec 9, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey! I just found out I'm having another baby so I probably will be stretching until I feel comfortable relaxing. I am already 6months post with 2 inches+ of newgrowth so idk.



Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 9, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS Babygrowth


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 9, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> Congrats on the new addition!



Thanks lady!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 9, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Babygrowth



Thanks honey!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 9, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey! I just found out I'm having another baby so I probably will be stretching until I feel comfortable relaxing. I am already 6months post with 2 inches+ of newgrowth so idk.



I missed this announcement -- congrats!!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I missed this announcement -- congrats!!!



Thank you!


----------



## 3jsmom (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats Babygrowth


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 10, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, when are you texlaxing again?



xu93texas in about 7 weeks.  I cut bangs a few months back and because it's texlaxed, I'm noticing faster growth and thicker less see thru bangs. I'm now thinking I can grow the front of my hair!!!!  On the other hand, I'm noticing crown thinning and breakage, thus the thinness at the center of my hairline...the infamous 'W' :-((.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 10, 2013)

3jsmom said:


> Congrats Babygrowth



Thank you!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 10, 2013)

Diva is not playing! I already made my next 10 week appt (Feb) to hold myself accountable to a strict schedule. I know me. Otherwise, I will get to 10 weeks and magically think I got a good stretch game. Nope, not falling prey to my poor stretch decision making.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 15, 2013)

How many weeks post are you right now?  None. Today is my first day as a relaxed head 

How long are you stretching?  12-16 weeks

Any other info?

I was natural for 6 years (relaxed exactly a month after my 6th nappiversary)
Hair texture is 3c-4b, medium-high density, medium and thick strands
My hair is currently past texlaxed, but has a good bit of texture still. My multiple textures are still apparent , and I'm going to be a self-relaxer  .

Excitedly waiting to participate in the 2014 Buddy Thread


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello to all Relaxed Buddies!!!!

As 2013 draws to a close, I want to thank each and every one of you for continuing this "Buddy" thread.

I'll leave this one open for another week or so and then start the 2014 thread.

To all the relaxed lurkers and those who have not buddied up yet, please post!  I promise someone will grab you.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 19, 2013)

freckledface said:


> I want to stretch about 6 months... Any takers? I'm 10 weeks now and know I'll need the motivation or I'll give in.



freckledface - are you buddied up with a stretching buddy?  I'm not a stretching bawse yet, so 6 months is a little much for me this go 'round, but I might meet up with you in 2014 once I get a hang of these 20 weeks stretches.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Diva is not playing! I already made my next 10 week appt (Feb) to hold myself accountable to a strict schedule. I know me. Otherwise, I will get to 10 weeks and magically think I got a good stretch game. Nope, not falling prey to my poor stretch decision making.



i really want to try a sew-in or some braids.  i would really like to make it until April, but i know i gotta hide my hair to do that.  but if i don't do anything of that, i will be relaxing the beginning of next couple of weeks.

KiWiStyle
i got some TJ finally and it felt really good and not coated or waxy like the others.  so i will use it once a week and shampoo following.


----------



## baddison (Dec 20, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Nix08 - that's the thing about stretching successfully, you can get relaxer-lazy.
> 
> baddison - how did we get off relaxer weeks?  I thought we were relaxing at the same time.
> 
> Luprisi - I'm taking GNC Hair, skin & nails and I notice more/thicker newgrowth as long as I'm consistent.  I've been thinking of joining the vitamin challenge to help stay on track. Good luck with your vitamins.



sunnieb Yeah...I remember how we got off our weeks.  Here's where I had to revert back to my original 2013 relaxer schedule:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=18872433&postcount=2891

Getting ready to plan my 2014 schedule now too. Its going to be pretty much the same - 3 relaxers per year.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 20, 2013)

When are you relaxing baddison?


----------



## baddison (Dec 21, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> When are you relaxing @baddison?



Today is my last relaxer for the year, Dec. 21st.  Will come back to post update pics.  I realize that I haven't updated my progress shots since April 2013!!! ....for me, that's a life time.  LOL!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 21, 2013)

baddison looks like we are still on the same schedule.   I relaxed on Thursday and plan to relax next mid to late April.


----------



## baddison (Dec 23, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @baddison looks like we are still on the same schedule.   I relaxed on Thursday and plan to relax next mid to late April.




Nix08 - that's great.

Here's what my 2014 Relaxer schedule looks like:

Relaxer #1 - Saturday, April 19th
Relaxer #2 - Saturday, August 23rd
Relaxer #3 - Saturday, December 20th

Once again, I've broken up the 52-week-year into about 3 equal parts of 17/18 weeks each....I know...I'm anal that way...


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2013)

baddison said:


> Nix08 - that's great.
> 
> Here's what my 2014 Relaxer schedule looks like:
> 
> ...



baddison, your schedule is similar to mine. I am planning on relaxing on the following dates in 2014:

Relaxer #1 - Friday, April 11, 2014
Relaxer #2 - Friday, August 15, 2014
Relaxer #3 - Friday, December 19, 2014


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 23, 2013)

Since i'm newly relaxed, i have no buddy sunnieb, will there be a challenge for buddying up in 2014.

I need a relaxed buddy and i'd be happy to start the new year with one.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Since i'm newly relaxed, i have no buddy sunnieb, will there be a challenge for buddying up in 2014.
> 
> I need a relaxed buddy and i'd be happy to start the new year with one.



PureSilver, I am looking for a buddy too. I just relaxed a few days ago so it will be about 17 weeks before I relax again. I would be happy to be your buddy and anyone else who wants to join in.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> PureSilver, I am looking for a buddy too. I just relaxed a few days ago so it will be about 17 weeks before I relax again. I would be happy to be your buddy and anyone else who wants to join in.



When is the next time you ladies are relaxing. I'm not due to the end of February.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> When is the next time you ladies are relaxing. I'm not due to the end of February.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Saludable84
PureSilver

Here is my schedule for 2014:

Relaxer #1 - Friday, April 11, 2014
Relaxer #2 - Friday, August 15, 2014
Relaxer #3 - Friday, December 19, 2014


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 24, 2013)

Aha, now you see, i only plan to relax 2X in 2014

May 31st 
Dec 23rd
My plan is to weave it through my months of stretching and i may use heat 3X in 2014 (that's not finalized yet).

Rozlewis, Saludable84


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Dec 24, 2013)

I will be relaxing Saturday.  These are my planned relaxer dates:
December 28
April 26
August 30
December 27


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 24, 2013)

Argh

Mine is:
End of February
End of June or July 
End of October or December 

I don't have date. It just spans between 16 and 20 weeks. It mostly depends on how my stretches go because so far, so good.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Aha, now you see, i only plan to relax 2X in 2014
> 
> May 31st
> Dec 23rd
> ...



PureSilver
Saludable4

I will only use direct heat three times in the year which is prior to my relaxer. Although we are on different schedules we can encourage one another during these long stretches. I stretched for 17 weeks this time and it was my first time stretching that long. I had a few challenges but I think I learned what I need to do when stretching this long.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> PureSilver
> Saludable4
> 
> I will only use direct heat three times in the year which is prior to my relaxer. Although we are on different schedules we can encourage one another during these long stretches. I stretched for 17 weeks this time and it was my first time stretching that long. I had a few challenges but I think I learned what I need to do when stretching this long.



That sounds like a plan. I am already 3 months post and plan to relax at 4 or 5 months. Depending on well I can manage my new growth, I will stretch longer or just end my stretch. The front of my hair is easier to tolerate than the back, so its usually the back that makes me relapse. Regardless, I look forward to this.


----------



## freckledface (Dec 25, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> freckledface - are you buddied up with a stretching buddy?  I'm not a stretching bawse yet, so 6 months is a little much for me this go 'round, but I might meet up with you in 2014 once I get a hang of these 20 weeks stretches.



Sorry I'm super late on this. No buddy yet but I'm determined to go 6 months I'm toying with the idea of a very long term transition. Love love love my relaxed hair but I'm ready for a challenge lol. Either way I'll stay in this thread for all the wonderful tips.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 25, 2013)

I like how everyone is posting their 2014 relaxer dates.   Let me figure out mine and post them


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 25, 2013)

Luprisi baddison divachyk DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright 

Hey buddies!  Merry Christmas! 

Here's my relaxer schedule for 2014

February 8 (20 weeks)

June 28 (20 weeks)

November 15 (20 weeks)

Finally hitting my goal of relaxing 3x a year!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 25, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Sorry I'm super late on this. No buddy yet but I'm determined to go 6 months I'm toying with the idea of a very long term transition. Love love love my relaxed hair but I'm ready for a challenge lol. Either way I'll stay in this thread for all the wonderful tips.



freckledface, when was your last relaxer and when are your relaxer dates. It would be nice for me to have a buddy relaxing near or the same time as i am, that would help me weekly with achieving my goals of MBL 2014. 

Is anyone 1st relaxer for 2014 anytime in May. I'm doing a very long stretch, i've done it before and i would like to do it again.


----------



## freckledface (Dec 25, 2013)

PureSilver  I don't have a relaxed date because like I said I MAY go natural. I'm going to stretch 6 months and reevaluate at that point. I would like to hang out until you relax though.


ETA: Sorry I'm 12, 13 weeks on Sunday post relaxer


----------



## divachyk (Dec 26, 2013)

Luprisi baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright sunnieb

Hope all of you had a wonderful Christmas. My next TU will be in Feb. I will keep to a 10 week schedule throughout 2014.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 26, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Luprisi baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright sunnieb  Hope all of you had a wonderful Christmas. My next TU will be in Feb. I will keep to a 10 week schedule throughout 2014.



I like how you think divachyk!  You give me hope that frequent relaxers aren't as damaging as we think because you manage to do so with great results!  I'm stretching every 12 weeks with my next relaxer being the beginning of February.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Dec 26, 2013)

KiWiStyle, I have tried my hand at stretching many, many times with zero success. From weeks 10 and beyond it's really just hit or miss luck on wash days. Tangles. Matting. Breakage. You name it! My hair flourishes at 10 weeks. On my last appt (Nov), I set my upcoming appt (Feb) to hold myself accountable. On my next visit (Feb), I'll make my follow-up appt. This discipline will ensure I don't get home and have some brainiac idea to attempt stretching beyond 10 weeks. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 31, 2013)

Mods, please close this thread.

Relaxed Buddies, come on over to the 2014 thread! 

Allandra pebbles Supergirl


----------

